# ATI HD58xx Owners Club **OFFICIAL**



## Robilar

2 Sapphires in the house...


----------



## Tech-Boy

Reserved Coming soon!


----------



## northbayvallejo

Reserved


----------



## ltulod

Reserved.


----------



## aquax

Reserved


----------



## ikillerzi

Reserved


----------



## jarble

purchased

reserved for pic's


----------



## rico2001

A club started already, huh? No 5850 love.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dham* 
I'm sorry sir that's just not going to happen. Sure the prices will go down when nvidia gpu's come out, but come out less than ati, not going to happen.

Yeah the prices will go down, but I am manly getting the ATI cards over whatever nvidia is releasing just because of ifinity, I am a big simmer and I have always wanted to go three monitors, and ATI just made that a feasible reality. That is unless nvidia releases some sort of multi screen support also, but I doubt it.


----------



## CorpussStalker

If this was a new site it would be a great way to draw in traffic lol


----------



## Asmola

I wouldt wait half year for G300, and when they come i can look the situation again. And other hand, G300 will drop 5xxx's prices, and perhaps then i will buy another radeon for CrossfireX!


----------



## Blameless

I might get a 5850 or 5870, but I'm certainly going to wait for prices to settle a bit and maybe see what NVIDIAs counter is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


I could care less if nvidia's new offering outperforms, under performs the 5800 series or cost more or less. If you are an ATi fan and like what ATi offers, that stuff doesn't really matter.


I'm a price/performance fan.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


I'm a price/performance fan.


Same here, well.. within being an ATi fan. Pretty much the reason I opt'ed to buy the 4850 X2 a long time before finally getting a 4870 X2. 80% of the performance and half the cost (at the time). Nothing wrong with playing both sides, both companys make great products, and although I'm an ATi fan, I have lots of respect for nvidia.


----------



## hitman1985

im getting mine (5870 1gb) around the 16th of october, just waiting out first issues and baby crankynesses like on the 4890's


----------



## spidernl

I will be getting mine somwhere in november.. cause now i've got no money to buy a new gpu.


----------



## Frogging101

I wish I had the money for that kind of thing.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frogging101*


I wish I had the money for that kind of thing.


Wait till around march/april 2010 and get 5850 in CF.


----------



## Evontroy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Don't you think your a bit to early there. No one has one and there not out for an other week or two









We'll the 5800 series will be coming out this week.


----------



## scottb75

I'll be getting 1 or 2 ASAP! My XFX GTX 280 just died after a year and 3 months of use and I don't really feal like going thru an RMA for another with 5870 coming.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

I think OP just wanted to be the owner of some cool forum club


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villainstone* 
I am gonna laugh at all you guys if Nvidia released a better GPU for less. Use your heads and be smart wait and see what the competition has t o offer before you impulse buy something you will regret.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
I think OP just wanted to be the owner of some cool forum club

I agree.


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villainstone* 
I am gonna laugh at all you guys if Nvidia released a better GPU for less. Use your heads and be smart wait and see what the competition has t o offer before you impulse buy something you will regret.

You realize Nvidias financial situation is in the ****ter at the moment right?


----------



## scottb75

Eh! I was going to wait to see what GT300 had to offer but fate dictated that I should go ATI this round.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics* 
You realize Nvidias financial situation is in the ****ter at the moment right?

What does that have to do with anything. If they push out a better card for less, then what does it matter?

nVidia has been quite quiet lately...


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
I think OP just wanted to be the owner of some cool forum club

quick to judge heh?
I bet you wouldn't be saying that if someone with >200rep was OP


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
quick to judge heh?
I bet you wouldn't be saying that if someone with >200rep was OP

I didn't even look at his user stats... I saw the thread title, read some of the OP, then posted my statement.

I dont care if he did it, or it was admin himself who made this thread. There is no reason for it until I actually see at least one or two people on the member list.

Its like having a store but nothing to sell yet, why open it up?


----------



## snow cakes

arite i made a reserved member list, and chill with the arguing about nvidia this is ati









Updated


----------



## Chucklez

Put me on the reserve list









*Reserved*


----------



## hokk

Reserved.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
I didn't even look at his user stats... I saw the thread title, read some of the OP, then posted my statement.

I dont care if he did it, or it was admin himself who made this thread. There is no reason for it until I actually see at least one or two people on the member list.

Its like having a store but nothing to sell yet, why open it up?


People who know they are getting a 5870 request a reserve slot, and then post up their pictures when they are released in a few days and get moved to the member list. The reason is so people know about it so when it comes out they know where to go to post their pictures.


----------



## Futan

I'll definitely have one ASAP. So, reserved.


----------



## reberto

Reserved. Buying the second I can.


----------



## akinosakurako

Reserved


----------



## CorpussStalker

renerved!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el gappo

so is there a confirmed release date. the 22nd?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


so is there a confirmed release date. the 22nd?


Nope the 23rd, you guys still have a week to wait. So this bring me to say again, early much. But even then there going to be hard to find online so the wait could be longer. Kinda funny this is the first owners club Ive seen with really no real owners lol


----------



## fortesquieu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


renerved!!!!!!!!!!!!


not for you. wrong spelling.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Nope the 23rd, you guys still have a week to wait. So this bring me to say again, early much. But even then there going to be hard to find online so the wait could be longer. Kinda funny this is the first owners club Ive seen with really no real owners lol









The US launch is taking place on the 22nd, 23rd everywhere else.


----------



## Smokinu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Nope the 23rd, you guys still have a week to wait. So this bring me to say again, early much. But even then there going to be hard to find online so the wait could be longer. Kinda funny this is the first owners club Ive seen with really no real owners lol










Im in love with you avatar


----------



## shnur

Reserved when it's going to get in Canada


----------



## getbigtony

Reserved... when i get it next year?


----------



## technoredneck95

Reserved!


----------



## rico2001

I think you guys are going to be very happy. Not for certain but I think the 5870's are going to start at $350. Cross your fingers.


----------



## CDMAN

Reserved


----------



## overclocked-dot-com

dam. just ordered my 4890 :/


----------



## Gabkicks

I am a broke college student. But i wanna see if crysis can run maxed out if i get this card... I think i am gonna be an idiot and buy one of these... hopefully my rig won't bottleneck


----------



## crazymcdazy

O YERRRRRR!!!!

I am soo happy i found this thread.

Was planning on getting 2x4890 cards or 1 GTX295 but then i find the holy grail. A ****ING %*)) (help me with CAPS rage) series. O YERRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

Bring it on ATI. Where can I get one of these babys. Anyone?? 
Anyone?? I live in Australia. Have u heard we might get L4D 2 banned???? So I really dont have high hopes about getting a 58XX card b4 opperation flashpoint Dragon rising comes out here on the 16th Oct.

So if anyone can point me in the right direction as where i might pick one up or get shipped? I would be very happy.


----------



## JCP281

Ill be getting one also If and only if 1 5870 will beat a 4890 crossfired.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCP281*


Ill be getting one also If and only if 1 5870 will beat a 4890 crossfired.


A 5870 is a 4890 CF w/ 1200mhz clocked memory

Ref. 4890 (850mhz core/975 mhz mem)

Mind you, it wonâ€™t beat (2) 1Ghz models but it does beat a pair of stock 4890s.


----------



## hokk




----------



## JCP281

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


A 5870 is a 4890 CF w/ 1200mhz clocked memory

Ref. 4890 (850mhz core/975 mhz mem)

Mind you, it wonâ€™t beat (2) 1Ghz models but it does beat a pair of stock 4890s.


So It would be better for gamings sake to just stick with 2 1gb 4890s crossfired? (and cheaper to boot)


----------



## Raiden911

Reserved


----------



## b.walker36

I will be purchasing a 2gb one on launch now that i got my nice amex gift card from my apt people. so happy.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
A 5870 is a 4890 CF w/ 1200mhz clocked memory

Ref. 4890 (850mhz core/975 mhz mem)

Mind you, it wonâ€™t beat (2) 1Ghz models but it does beat a pair of stock 4890s.

Unless 5870 can be overclocked that high as well.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JCP281* 
So It would be better for gamings sake to just stick with 2 1gb 4890s crossfired? (and cheaper to boot)

Its up to you. If you get a 5870, you can CF it with another one or a 5850 down the road. Getting (2) 4890 is also a good choice. If it were me and I didn't already have (1) 4890 and had $349-399 ready, I would just get a 5870 in a few days. If I already had a 4890, it would be a harder choice.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottb75* 
Unless 5870 can be overclocked that high as well.

Unless what? To beat or match a 1Ghz 4890 CF?


----------



## snow cakes

updated, and i didn't know that a single 5870 would beat 2 stock 4890's, thats news to me


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
updated, and i didn't know that a single 5870 would beat 2 stock 4890's, thats news to me

for a few reasons:
1. pure specs-wise on paper: match 4870/4890 (ROPs, Shaders, GFLOPS, texture, pixels)
2. core and mem clocks: matches stock 4890 (850 mhz core) surpasses stock 4890 mem clock (1200mhz mem)
3. per AMD benchmark (bias or not): on average beats a 4870 X2 by ~15-20% (the definition of what a 4890 does over a 4870).

I could be wrong and more review will tell us soon, but that how I see it.


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

almost had a heart attack when i saw this post


----------



## Newbie2009

Question. Does anyone have an idea of how much power this card will require? The stats look really good on performance!!!
I would not be a Nvidia/ATI fanboy, but if nvidia cannot get a launch this side of xmas then they could be in trouble. I seen a price of 319 euro for the 5870 which is AWESOME for a High End launch!!!!!


----------



## crazymcdazy

All those here that say 2x4890 will beat 1 5870, u seem to be forgetting 1 thing.
DX11


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Unless what? To beat or match a 1Ghz 4890 CF?

If 5870 is a good overclocker I don't see why not.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazymcdazy* 
All those here that say 2x4890 will beat 1 5870, u seem to be forgetting 1 thing.
DX11

so do you
DX 10.1 HW SUPPORTS DX11







seriously how many times


----------



## That_guy3

Well I guess since the money is in my account go ahead and throw me up for 2x 5870 1gbs. Im debating on just getting one for now but I dont know yet.

Reserve me

AKA RESERVED!!!!!!


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
so do you
DX 10.1 HW SUPPORTS DX11







seriously how many times


No, No it does not.


----------



## crazymcdazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


so do you 
DX 10.1 HW SUPPORTS DX11







seriously how many times


ummmmm????

Are you for real?

Can you prove this?


----------



## antonis21

i am going to buy one .
RESERVED


----------



## stiv

Just 1 for me to, will be waiting to see what the gtx300 does before i pick up another card. Going to get the 2gb version though


----------



## el gappo

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/07/22/di...are-supported/ ask jeeves









obviously the older hardware wont utilize it aswell as the dx11 cards but yeah, vista and dx10.1 cards will get 11


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
http://www.joystiq.com/2008/07/22/di...are-supported/ ask jeeves









obviously the older hardware wont utilize it aswell as the dx11 cards but yeah, vista and dx10.1 cards will get 11

Thats from July of 08, before DX11 was finalized. DX 10.1 cards will NOT support DX11. AT ALL.


----------



## rico2001

Ok lets straighten this b/c you guys are muddying it up. All DX10 hardware will be able to play any DX11 game but will not be able to see or use most of the features and eye candy of DX11. The same as DX10 games are to DX9 hardware. Simply put: DX11 will be backwards compatible just as DX10 is.


----------



## Ibrahim83

Neeed some pic here































































*EyeFinity*










*World Of Warcraft*
Resolution: 7680 x 3200
FPS: Over 80










*Dirt2*
6 monitors










*CryEngine 3*
3 monitors










*24 monitors / 4GPU*


















Test

*
The Games
*



































*3DMark Vantage*


----------



## snow cakes

nice pics, the 5870x2 is 4gb? jesus


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
nice pics, the 5870x2 is 4gb? jesus

We'll they're making 1GB & 2GB HD5870s, so making 2GB/4GB cards isn't that too far out there


----------



## Nautilus

bunch of eager, tempted and rich fanbois.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


bunch of eager, tempted and rich fanbois.












If you think im rich your sooo mistaken.

Also 5870X2 4GB


----------



## hokk

Heres something new guys


















Quote:



- 1 GB GDDR5 memory
- ATI Eyefinity technology with support for up to three displays (1,3)
- ATI Stream technology (2)
- Designed for DirectCompute 5.0 and OpenCL
- Accelerated Video Transcoding (AVT) (2,4)
- Compliant with DirectXÂ® 11 and earlier revisions
- Supports OpenGL 3.1
- ATI CrossFireX™ multi-GPU support for highly scalable performance (5)
- ATI Avivo™ HD video and display technology (6,7)
- Dynamic power management with ATI PowerPlay™ technology (6)
- DL-DVI, DL-DVI, DisplayPort, HDMI
- PCI ExpressÂ® 2.0 support

(1) Driver version 8.66 (Catalyst 9.10) or above is required to support ATI Eyfinity technology and to enable a third display you require one panel with a DisplayPort connector.
(2) Requires application support for ATI Stream technology.
(3) ATI Eyefinity technology works with games that support non-standard aspect ratios which is required for panning across three displays. (4) Digital rights management restrictions may apply.
(5) ATI CrossFireX™ technology requires an ATI CrossFireX Ready motherboard, an ATI CrossFireX™ Bridge Interconnect(s) and may require a specialized power supply.
(6) ATI PowerPlay™, ATI Avivo™ and ATI Stream are technology platforms that include a broad set of capabilities offered by certain XFX Radeon™ HD GPUs. Not all products have all features and full enablement of some capabilities and may require complementary products.
(7) HD capable display required.


http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/Featur...eonHD5870.aspx


----------



## rico2001

Cool, nice find kylzer rep+. Not a fan of xfx cards, but they look nice. Getting so close to sell date.

edit: I wonder will there be an early release on cat 9.10?


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Cool, nice find kylzer rep+. Not a fan of xfx cards, but they look nice. Getting so close to sell date.

edit: I wonder will there be an early release on cat 9.10?


Maybe but they have been supported since Cat 9.6 so there may be no need.


----------



## bavarianblessed

First card partner I have seen with a product page.
Clicky


----------



## ChrisB17

omg.


----------



## grunion

Wow
That is one sharp decal job.


----------



## ivan0550

I don't know about XFX but I heard they sold some HD4890 with a bad batch..! I'm afraid of them!


----------



## Vlasov_581

nice.....XFX really needs to change the color of their logo to red for ATI cards....i think it'll look cool


----------



## gbrilliantq

I like the hdmi, I don't care for those batcar front air ducts though.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## rico2001

Killer.


----------



## Chucklez

Looks awsome, better then Sapphires.

Hopefuly the Toxic Edition will look good.


----------



## ChrisB17

Ohh I just noticed the back looks like a 1970 Plymouth super bee front. MMMMMMMMMMMMMM sexy.


----------



## CAHOP240

Wish they would've kept the red DVI ports. Card still looks good though.


----------



## jackeyjoe

i want

I hope its reasonably priced so i can pick up one of these and a new case


----------



## damtachoa

Ulala, that's very nice pix. Red & Black will rock.


----------



## iandh

Do want. Will buy.


----------



## 45nm

I am really tempted to put up my pair of 4870 X2's for sale and buy myself a pair of 5870 X2's.


----------



## Oupavoc

These look sexy, by far this is what I would get...now I want red DVI ports and a 6-8pin connection and I'm sold









Rep +


----------



## antmiu2

do these cards use the 6pin connector??


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antmiu2* 
do these cards use the 6pin connector??

2 of them If I remember correctly.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

So are the power connectors finally on the top, THANK GOD!


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antmiu2* 
do these cards use the 6pin connector??

Yes these card use Two 6pin connection. So there 6-6pin...I really want 6-8pin









EDIT: WOOT 2K post


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq* 
I like the hdmi, I don't care for those batcar front air ducts though.

you and me both.

that card looks like sex though.


----------



## dreadlord369

Sweet lookin card.


----------



## d3v0

Smexy


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


bunch of eager, tempted and rich fanbois.


Says the man with 2 HD4850s. There is nothing fanboy-like about wanting to buy a new piece of tech' on its release day.


----------



## Anth0789

As usual XFX makes nice cards.


----------



## Croft

Sheeee-iit. That's one fine looking card thar.


----------



## criminal

Mine!


----------



## JarrettM

I just want two reference design 5870's. I'd be happy with that. =)


----------



## hokk

This is against OCN TOS.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


This is against OCN TOS.


??


----------



## Raiden911

yummy!


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


This is against OCN TOS.


No it isn't, so go away.


----------



## MIenEsEFOoL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


omg.












Most gigantically beautiful pictures i've ever seen


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


This is against OCN TOS.


Care to explain? If it is, report it. Don't troll.


----------



## mocha989

Thats frickin hot!!!!


----------



## Kamikaze127

I like the visual appearance of this video card. It has excited my sexual organs.


----------



## whitewidow13

Just put a buy now option on there so I can get my 5870!


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


This is against OCN TOS.


So is this:









On topic... These cards might be worth looking into. Though this means I can pick up another 4890 for less.


----------



## DesertRat

As long as they don't cheap out on the quality mid-run, I think this is gonna be one of the best looking and best backed 5870s


----------



## snipes23

w/e i go with, ati or nvidia, xfx will be my next card.


----------



## scottb75

I'll take two of those please.


----------



## Domino

can someone buy me a few


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

oh man i think im in love.


----------



## venom55520




----------



## oliveryo

im gonna get the 5870, but i don't think im gonna get an xfx one because they are cuttin corners on components


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliveryo*


im gonna get the 5870, but i don't think im gonna get an xfx one because they are cuttin corners on components



What makes you say that, there prob one of the best cards out there


----------



## AntiHeroUK

These look great


----------



## 0m3g4

that is sick looking....
mmmmmm goood


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kylzer* 
Heres something new guys


















http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/Featur...eonHD5870.aspx

is that photoshoped? anyway looks sexy as hell


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliveryo* 
im gonna get the 5870, but i don't think im gonna get an xfx one because they are cuttin corners on components

XFX doesn't make the card, ATI does and XFX just slaps a sticker on it. All ref' cards are like that, only the non-ref cards are where some companies skimp or improve on hardware


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

ii just got really horny.


----------



## pale_neon

There's not much of an exhaust.

Is ATi using that new type of vapor cooling they were saying they
were going to eventually be implementing?


----------



## nathris

Buy them quickly while they are still reference, because its XFX, you know they are going to cheap out on the PCB and install a barely adequate and horribly loud cooler as soon as they possibly can...


----------



## Silver_WRX02

This card looks awesome. I wonder if it will fit in my 900 case or not?


----------



## Gr3m1in

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


This is against OCN TOS.


Why, because its pure porn?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Buy them quickly while they are still reference, because its XFX, you know they are going to cheap out on the PCB and install a barely adequate and horribly loud cooler as soon as they possibly can...


Wait what? got any stuff on that i can read about? I always thought they were pretty good (not having a go at you I'm genuinely curious)


----------



## JCP281

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Says the man with 2 HD4850s. There is nothing fanboy-like about wanting to buy a new piece of tech' on its release day.


For real.. sounds like a serious case of teh wants.


----------



## kimosabi

It's bundled with DiRT 2.







Do want.


----------



## Socom

Do want. (maby... depending on how the GT300 series turns out.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gr3m1in*


Why, because its pure porn?









Wait what? got any stuff on that i can read about? I always thought they were pretty good (not having a go at you I'm genuinely curious)


Go on Newegg and type XFX 4870 and look the only card they are still producing. You can't even change the voltage because they cheaped out on the VRMs and the card will reach 90C+. I have the previous revision, which thankfully uses the reference board, only with a cooler that idles at 65C, even with 100% fan speed.

They are starting to do it with the 4890s as well. People are getting the same crap cooler I have and non-reference PCBs without voltage control.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Looks nice, except I don't like those two holes at the front of the card. Hopefully XFX will release an overclocked edition or another XXX version with their own designed cooler, because I don't really like the default design from AMD/ATI themselves.


----------



## Korben

Now that looks like an awesome card. I like XFX designs they look sweet.


----------



## T3hFurious1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Go on Newegg and type XFX 4870 and look the only card they are still producing. You can't even change the voltage because they cheaped out on the VRMs and the card will reach 90C+. I have the previous revision, which thankfully uses the reference board, only with a cooler that idles at 65C, even with 100% fan speed.

They are starting to do it with the 4890s as well. People are getting the same crap cooler I have and non-reference PCBs without voltage control.


I think you just got unlucky man. I got my xfx 4870 about 6 months after they started to make them and I idle with it fully clocked in CCC at about 45C, which afaik isn't bad. Full load gets it to about 60C. This is at 42% fan speed.


----------



## Gr3m1in

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Go on Newegg and type XFX 4870 and look the only card they are still producing. You can't even change the voltage because they cheaped out on the VRMs and the card will reach 90C+. I have the previous revision, which thankfully uses the reference board, only with a cooler that idles at 65C, even with 100% fan speed.

They are starting to do it with the 4890s as well. People are getting the same crap cooler I have and non-reference PCBs without voltage control.


that would actually explain why over here i can get XFX 4870's cheaper than any other brand even the 'generic' ones, they cut the costs on the cards heavily, such a shame then

Now I'm glad i didnt hit the buy button when they got so cheap cause I'd have gotten screwed


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i own 3 XFX cards and they are rock solid, if you buy the non reference entry cards then thats when you run into problems. the special edition cards XXX and blacks are built good.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I might get my first ati in 10 years next month. If g300 does managed to release something more than 20% better at a resemble price then I will ebay my 5850.

I'm still going to wait 2 weeks to see what people are saying about these cards.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:



Says the man with 2 HD4850s. There is nothing fanboy-like about wanting to buy a new piece of tech' on its release day.


What's to do with my 4850s? I couldn't find any connection, perhaps you can explain. I waited more than a year to buy these so i got them at a STEAL price. Plus using with MATURE drivers and both have nice special coolers on them. So what's point of rushing and buying these cards twice as expensive and with stock cooling?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


This is against OCN TOS.



y complain

..updated, those pics are lookin real nice so far, xfx will most likely be my choice

i wonder what aftermarket coolers are going to look like for these


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


What's to do with my 4850s? I couldn't find any connection, perhaps you can explain. I waited more than a year to buy these so i got them at a STEAL price. Plus using with MATURE drivers and both have nice special coolers on them. So what's point of rushing and buying these cards twice as expensive and with stock cooling?


think was talking about the other guys 4850's..


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

your thread tittle reminds me of the guy who said "ban stars in thread tittles"


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary* 
your thread tittle reminds me of the guy who said "ban stars in thread tittles"









lol wat do you mean?


----------



## justinjja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
nice pics, the 5870x2 is 4gb? jesus

LOL at the guy who tries installing this on 32Bit


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justinjja*


LOL at the guy who tries installing this on 32Bit










haha, true


----------



## grunion

Keep an eye on fxvideocards, I pre ordered my 4850 from them at msrp.


----------



## Oupavoc

Might want to update your list, there is an actuall owner of a 5870 right here on ocn, look him up in the ATI section


----------



## rico2001

Australian site 5870 pre-order

Looks to be another inflated price.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Man you really pump out the ATI news!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


Heres something new guys


















http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/Featur...eonHD5870.aspx


Wow, now that is the one that I will be getting!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Australian site 5870 pre-order

Looks to be another inflated price.


Price looks about right. Against the Euro the AUS Dollar is about 1.69.
Which would make that price about â‚¬342. Which is close to the price on Fudzilla earlier last week of a 5870 advertised for â‚¬319


----------



## snow cakes

we now have 1 offical owner


----------



## flipmatthew

MI MI MI MI MEEE MI MI MI MI!!!!
oh wait, just got out of chorus class about 2 hours ago
anyway, yah, add me to reserved!!!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Australian site 5870 pre-order

Looks to be another inflated price.

yea thats rediculous, u can get 3x 4890's in tri fire for that price


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Australian site 5870 pre-order

Looks to be another inflated price.

That converts to $500 USD, so not THAT bad


----------



## rico2001

I just report the news, I don't make it.









And I can't speak for the rest of the world, but think in the US we will see $350-$379 for the 5870 and $250-$279 for the 5850. Will see in a few hours... maybe. Really excited and I'm not even getting one.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
I just report the news, I don't make it.









And I can't speak for the rest of the world, but think in the US we will see $350-$379 for the 5870 and $250-$279 for the 5850. Will see in a few hours... maybe. Really excited and I'm not even getting one.









Try those prices again. The HD5850 will retail @ $299, and the HD5870 1GB & 2GB will be $399/$449


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
I just report the news, I don't make it.









And I can't speak for the rest of the world, but think in the US we will see $350-$379 for the 5870 and $250-$279 for the 5850. Will see in a few hours... maybe. Really excited and I'm not even getting one.









I am not saying that you make it. I am just saying that you are an expert at finding ATI news! You have got to be like ATI's biggest fan, they should give you a 5870 for all the promotion work that you have been doing for them!


----------



## Sickened1

Im waiting for a 6-8pin version and full cover waterblocks before i grab one.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
I am not saying that you make it. I am just saying that you are an expert at finding ATI news! You have got to be like ATI's biggest fan, they should give you a 5870 for all the promotion work that you have been doing for them!









Haha totally agree









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
I just report the news, I don't make it.









And I can't speak for the rest of the world, but think in the US we will see $350-$379 for the 5870 and $250-$279 for the 5850. Will see in a few hours... maybe. Really excited and I'm not even getting one.









I hope your right Rico, keep more money in my pocket


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:

I hope your right Rico, keep more money in my pocket
Yes me too!


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
Im waiting for a 6-8pin version and full cover waterblocks before i grab one.

I'm waiting for some money before buying one. lol


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
I'm waiting for some money before buying one. lol

lol my credit is going to decrease after their release


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
I'm waiting for some money before buying one. lol

I just sold a rig to a buddy so im all set on funds. I just have horrid patience lol.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


I just sold a rig to a buddy so im all set on funds. I just have horrid patience lol.


who has patience lol


----------



## ArmenianLegend

haha you put me up on number 1


----------



## grunion

Come and get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ZZF 5850
ZZF 5870


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Come and get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ZZF 5850
ZZF 5870

1GB card







Plus not truly out yet


----------



## Jessecoolwhip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokinu* 
Im in love with you avatar









that makes two of us...at least


----------



## Narynan

Sign me up for the card, dont have it .... yet. But will be buying the 1st one i find for under 400.


----------



## Newbie2009

This card out today? I don't see any reviews up of it ?


----------



## Asmola

NDA ends tomorrow..


----------



## Mygaffer

Will they be in stores tonight?


----------



## speedydowt

cannot wait! with this link: http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros that people have been showing- has the card ever been in stock on this site? or have they just put it up early?


----------



## flipmatthew

ps, finally someone spelled my name right. FlipMatthew.
I got it from my cousin a long time ago
her name was FlipSteph. so I made flipmatthew


----------



## Futan

Can expect to see them at midnight or later into the day?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmenianLegend*


haha you put me up on number 1










yezzer


----------



## rambow70

when will these cards hit the egg?


----------



## rambow70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Come and get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ZZF 5850
ZZF 5870


it wont show me on that site what the heck, do i have to sign up?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rambow70*


when will these cards hit the egg?


thats what i'm waiting for


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rambow70*


it wont show me on that site what the heck, do i have to sign up?


They took the cards off the site since they aren't allowed to have them up yet.


----------



## rambow70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


They took the cards off the site since they aren't allowed to have them up yet.


but isnt it launch day?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Im gonna buy 1 at Frys, test it out for a week, then return it. With my friends discount I get about 40$ off the price.


----------



## DraganUS

After midnight right?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rambow70*


but isnt it launch day?


After midnight right?
__________________

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Im gonna buy 1 at Frys, test it out for a week, then return it. With my friends discount I get about 40$ off the price.


I am thinking the same thing.

Down @ Euclid. hehe

oups double one.


----------



## rambow70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


After midnight right?


but that would be the 23 and i could have sworn it was the 22nd is launch


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rambow70*


but isnt it launch day?


It should be, but I guess they moved it back a day so everyone can get the cards at once


----------



## reberto

Sorry for the double post, but the time is getting nearer and nearer...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-346-_-Product


----------



## vnv727

Ahhhh... What will it cost...must know


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vnv727*


Ahhhh... What will it cost...must know


$299 for the HD5850, $399 for the 1GB HD5870, $449 for the 2GB HD5870


----------



## reberto

Add me to the list, bought the Sapphire card less than a half hour ago


----------



## DraganUS

from where, and I think for 1Gb model is 379$.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
from where, and I think for 1Gb model is 379$.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102856


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
$299 for the HD5850, $399 for the 1GB HD5870, $449 for the 2GB HD5870

Now that i think about it thats what i read like 1000 times and i just bought one for 379. I am very happy about that. I wonder if ati did it on purpose those sneaky freaks


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
Add me to the list, bought the Sapphire card less than a half hour ago









you become a full member when your pics are up


----------



## iandh

Oh crap the Sapphire is already out of stock an hour after it was posted, happy I already ordered mine


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
you become a full member when your pics are up









This work?


----------



## skorched

What are all you guys that are buying the 5870 doing with your 4890(s)?


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skorched*


What are all you guys that are buying the 5870 doing with your 4890(s)?


I'm keeping my HD4870 so I can have the best backup card ever







And if someones video card dies at a lan party I can be all awesome and let them borrow my card


----------



## P?P?!

I for see a 100 dollar price drop after everyone from OCN buys a 5870 , and newegg lulz'n at you guys

awesome looking card though if i decide to upgrade ill grab when when prices drop ~275


----------



## reberto

I still got the card, I could care less if they drop the price in 20 seconds. Plus newegg loves me so they would refund the the difference


----------



## Frodcord

Add me i just ordered mine


----------



## pjacobe

Add me please, just ordered mine.


----------



## snow cakes

im gettin jelous, i don't know what to do with my 4890's and im sure alot of you have this problem?


----------



## snow cakes

you remain on the reserved list, until you post pics or benchmarks of your card...either or


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
This work?









haha, yea i'll let it slide, but when you get it i want some sexy pics


----------



## Futan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121346

Ordered.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


haha, yea i'll let it slide, but when you get it i want some sexy pics










Oh trust me, there will be


----------



## Futan

Make sure you take the fugly sticker off before you take the pics.


----------



## thr33niL

Ah hell with it..

I ordered one too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-301-_-Product

Still have a some HIS 5870s left. Jump on it.

Asus and Saphire are sold out.


----------



## Revan455

I just purchased the 5870, so can I join the club, or do I have to wait until it arrives?


----------



## rx7racer

I hope you guys are buying at least 2.

Only way I'm gonna be able to justify buying the 5870 when I go for them.

Had to do it coming from my 3870X2's as well, but these 5870's look pretty good. At least they match the 4870X2 and with drivers hopefully it will improve nicely.

Can't wait to see the pics guys!


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


I hope you guys are buying at least 2.

Only way I'm gonna be able to justify buying the 5870 when I go for them.

Had to do it coming from my 3870X2's as well, but these 5870's look pretty good. At least they match the 4870X2 and with drivers hopefully it will improve nicely.

Can't wait to see the pics guys!










Neweggs got a "1 per customer" thing going on. Or I would have bought two.. and probably sold one on eBay for $500..


----------



## thecubemaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Don't you think your a bit to early there. No one has one and there not out for an other week or two










ArminianLegend does indeed have one. check out his thread.


----------



## solracselbor

Anyone know if the 2gb versions are on sale yet for the 5870?


----------



## henrys

I already ordered three from NCIX, but i might change my order to just two. I think i might have to take out my sound card if i install three of these beasts in my computer!


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *henrys*


I already ordered three from NCIX, but i might change my order to just two. I think i might have to take out my sound card if i install three of these beasts in my computer!












Yikes.


----------



## Kluez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


I didn't even look at his user stats... I saw the thread title, read some of the OP, then posted my statement.

I dont care if he did it, or it was admin himself who made this thread. There is no reason for it until I actually see at least one or two people on the member list.

Its like having a store but nothing to sell yet, why open it up?


Think of it this way, a store is opening up and they make a website, even though they have no stock atm they still know what their going to sell.

With the website up they can raise awareness and thus be more successful when the shop gets stock. Same situation here.


----------



## rico2001

Did the 5850 show up yesterday?


----------



## 45nm

Well when there is a 5870 X2 owners club I'm signing up for 2 5870 X2's







.


----------



## Kidem

This card isnt that good...back to nvidia


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidem* 
This card isnt that good...back to nvidia









lol, opinions vary.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidem* 
This card isnt that good...back to nvidia









I will never understand things like this.


----------



## Kidem

haha cheer up ATI ur going to be on top for about a month or so







just busting ur golf balls


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


Well when there is a 5870 X2 owners club I'm signing up for 2 5870 X2's







.


this club is for any 5870 lol, so the x2 will be included


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Revan455*


I just purchased the 5870, so can I join the club, or do I have to wait until it arrives?


i put you on the reserved list, i'll move you to a member when you post ur pics


----------



## BradleyW

Reserved Please.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Reserved Please.


aritey

anyway, ive been looking at the benchmarks from various sites and it seems as if the gtx295 is a bit better in 3dmark scores than the 5870 1gb in crossfire. So I'm thinking about waiting for the x2 release, and getting 2 of those for a quadfire setup which i think is worth the wait and the money...

source::
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/29...ire/index.html


----------



## Cluelessjoe001

Can you hook up 3x HD 5870's? As in three seperate cards


----------



## Futan

You can hook up to 4 5870s.


----------



## WingedCow

Sign meh up! I got two 5870s coming my way by next week! =P


----------



## grunion

Pre-ordered an XFX from TD








They say the 25th is when they'll fill orders and ship.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Vapor-X anyone?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


Vapor-X anyone?











That thing is so sexy im sad i didnt wait. However all it did was change my upgrade path. First price drip im picking up one of those. Then I'll pick up another when i can afford it and save my reference one for when i upgrade cpu and can tri-fire them









Edit: Did anyone have theirs ship from new egg yet. I am very saddend that mine has not yet.


----------



## reithree

Anyone seen any indepth test with eyefinity. They say it should work with monitors of different resolutions, but Im kinda doubting that.

Planning on setup with [1920x1080] - [1920x1200] - [1920x1080]


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reithree*


Anyone seen any indepth test with eyefinity. They say it should work with monitors of different resolutions, but Im kinda doubting that.

Planning on setup with [1920x1080] - [1920x1200] - [1920x1080]


A good write-up on eyefinity from a recent review.
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3643&p=9


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA*


Vapor-X anyone?











thats really nice, i would love to see the temperature difference between that and the stock reference cooler


----------



## reithree

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


A good write-up on eyefinity from a recent review.
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3643&p=9


But still not much mentioning different resolutions. I think I'll swap/sell my current one and go just with 3x 1920x1080 ones.


----------



## WingedCow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Pre-ordered an XFX from TD








They say the 25th is when they'll fill orders and ship.


=P I canceled my order from zipzoomfly for my Diamond 5870s to get 2 from TD for their XFX. XFX havent failed me yet with my current quadfire so I figured, why switch? XD


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reithree*


But still not much mentioning different resolutions. I think I'll swap/sell my current one and go just with 3x 1920x1080 ones.


Hmm, though that is what you were looking for. They mention (2) 1920x1080 res. Are you wanting to know what your resolution options will be in a particular game? And what resolution you will get with mixing monitors? In my experience with triple monitor gaming on soft-mods, if you are using all the same size monitors (3) 1920x1080, you will have the options of (3) width x native height: the lowest native resolution : 5760 x 1080, 5040 x 1050, 4800 x 1200, 4320 x 900, 4080 x 1024, etc.

You can look here for a list of all games that have built in native widescreen resolutions. See wide screen method column, and all games title that say "native". http://www.widescreengamingforum.com...ial_Games_List
(not sure if list is up to date)

Another good review:
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid...e=expert&pid=6


----------



## reithree

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Hmm, though that is what you were looking for. They mention (2) 1920x1080 res. Are you wanting to know what your resolution options will be in a particular game? And what resolution you will get with mixing monitors? In my experience with triple monitor gaming on soft-mods, if you are using all the same size monitors (3) 1920x1080, you will have the options of (3) width x native height: the lowest native resolution : 5760 x 1080, 5040 x 1050, 4800 x 1200, 4320 x 900, 4080 x 1024, etc.

You can look here for a list of all games that have built in native widescreen resolutions. See wide screen method column, and all games title that say "native". http://www.widescreengamingforum.com...ial_Games_List
(not sure if list is up to date)

Another good review:
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid...e=expert&pid=6


Ahh, No.

I was wondering what does it do when there is no common resolution for all the monitors.

Actually it's obvious now, I should think this stuff through.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reithree*


Ahh, No.

I was wondering what does it do when there is no common resolution for all the monitors.

Actually it's obvious now, I should think this stuff through.


I was thinking you wanted to know what as well. When there is no common native resolution, the lowest native resolution of the (3) monitors will be used. I once ran a 22", 19" and a 17" at once with my 4850 X2. I know, a bit weird, but I was just testing. The native resolution from the 17" ruled in the "(3)wide x height" equation. Again this was with a soft-mod, but I imagine ATI eyefinity will work in the same manner. Hope some of this helped.


----------



## rico2001

5850HD 5850's at zipzoomfly
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros

Wrong thread, but I don't see any 5850 thread already started.


----------



## That_guy3

Ordered today. Waiting now


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


That thing is so sexy im sad i didnt wait. However all it did was change my upgrade path. First price drip im picking up one of those. Then I'll pick up another when i can afford it and save my reference one for when i upgrade cpu and can tri-fire them









Edit: Did anyone have theirs ship from new egg yet. I am very saddend that mine has not yet.


 Crossfire?


----------



## Futan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b.walker36* 
Edit: Did anyone have theirs ship from new egg yet. I am very saddend that mine has not yet.

Yeah, mine shipped today. As of 7:35pm EST, it's on the way to Kentucky from California. Hopefully, it will be in PA when I wake up.


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
Yeah, mine shipped today. As of 7:35pm EST, it's on the way to Kentucky from California. Hopefully, it will be in PA when I wake up.

Mine shipped from California (to Washington State) today as well. Hope to have it by Friday.


----------



## reberto

1ZX799331307304909

I wonder what that is tracking...


----------



## thr33niL

Are you getting Dirt2 and Battlestations with the Sapphire card?

All I get with the HIS card is something called a "HIS toolkit". Whatever the hell that is.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


Are you getting Dirt2 and Battlestations with the Sapphire card?

All I get with the HIS card is something called a "HIS toolkit". Whatever the hell that is.


Yup









And I have the feeling that the "toolkit" is nothing more than a (nonmagnetic, aka useless) screwdriver with a really dim LED on the front to act as a flashlight.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


5850HD 5850's at zipzoomfly
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros

Wrong thread, but I don't see any 5850 thread already started.


don worry bout it, its sexy anyway


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


1ZX799331307304909

I wonder what that is tracking...


u [email protected]@rd


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


u [email protected]@rd










Just curious, why am I on the reserved list twice? I gave you pics of my newegg receipt so I could go on the owners list


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Just curious, why am I on the reserved list twice? I gave you pics of my newegg receipt so I could go on the owners list










i knew ur name looked familiar...lol


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


i knew ur name looked familiar...lol



most of the people on the reserved list probably purchased it, but wen you post the pics i'll add you to the members list...newegg might send you a fcked up card







.....lol


----------



## T191

My XFX Radeon HD 5870's x2 are coming Friday or at the Latest Tuesday so add me to that list









T191


----------



## 856Media

I don't own one, those is it just me, or does that look like some AUDIO Exhaust tips?


----------



## T191

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
I don't own one, those is it just me, or does that look like some AUDIO Exhaust tips?

More Like the 2010 Hyundai genesis coupe exhaust


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
I don't own one, those is it just me, or does that look like some AUDIO Exhaust tips?











Those hole seriously better not be some kind of exhaust... its at a very stupid place cos thats where most of the case intake fans are... case fan is gonna push hot air right back into the hole.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
most of the people on the reserved list probably purchased it, but wen you post the pics i'll add you to the members list...newegg might send you a fcked up card








.....lol

It doesn't matter if I get send a f-ed up card or now, I am still a owner







If you buy a Ferrari and it arrives with a messed up transmission you are still by all means a Ferrari owner









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BANDIT_COROLLA* 
Those hole seriously better not be some kind of exhaust... its at a very stupid place cos thats where most of the case intake fans are... case fan is gonna push hot air right back into the hole.

Lots of misinformation being spread around in these threads it seems. Those are intake slots.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## HappycoreDJ

Reserved


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire*


----------



## speedydowt

mine just turned up in the post! Dog likes it too:


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedydowt*


mine just turned up in the post! Dog likes it too:




















Its been 44 minutes, where are the benchmarks?


----------



## Newbie2009

Nice doggie


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedydowt*


mine just turned up in the post! Dog likes it too:











Very nice, NOW GET TO BENCHING!


----------



## Futan

Out for delivery.









I'll have pics up around 6pm EST.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedydowt*


mine just turned up in the post! Dog likes it too:











Love the pic.







Congrats.


----------



## Frodcord

Mine is out for delivery!!!


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frodcord* 
Mine is out for delivery!!!

Who's brand are you getting?


----------



## SkillzKillz

That dog is shooped!

and how did you get 2? Thought it was 1 per customer.


----------



## Revan455

pffft you can have two Newegg accounts and two forms of payments. (That's what I did







or did I?







)


----------



## scottb75

I'm totally unhappy with the lack of inventory.


----------



## b.walker36

I am pissed, mine still has not shipped. I may have to send the egg an email. I'm going to be angry if later today i get sorry your item is backordered. If that happens im really going to complain cuase i would have ordered somewhere else.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


I am pissed, mine still has not shipped. I may have to send the egg an email. I'm going to be angry if later today i get sorry your item is backordered. If that happens im really going to complain cuase i would have ordered somewhere else.


At least you have one on the way, should be happy.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


At least you have one on the way, should be happy.


Yes, I have to wait till December







!


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Yes, I have to wait till December







!


I'm still weighing the option of selling some of my cards. Don't really want to break up the family,







but may be time to move on.


----------



## Futan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


That dog is shooped!


Ha. I thought the same thing.


----------



## WingedCow

Ahh so jealous! I want my cards already! Anyone know if TD's shipping date is still 25th?


----------



## Frodcord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Who's brand are you getting?


Sapphire transvestite Edition.


----------



## getbigtony

shucks snowcakes, you're gonna have to remove me as i plan to get the 5850 after what asus has done!
or you can change the club to 5800 club =D


----------



## Metrofx

Made the purchase at the morning of 23rd around 1am with ZZF for an XFX 5870. Just called them to find out why it didn't ship yet. They told me it was back ordered and will ship on the 29th or early OCT. I hate them.... Anyone knows of a place that has them in stock?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i would be joining, but the price is stupid. im good till next year. or i will wait and see if they make a 5890 cause that sounds cooler


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i would be joining, but the price is stupid. im good till next year. or i will wait and see if they make a 5890 cause that sounds cooler










your plenty good, especially with tri fire 4890s, by the time you want to purchase a 5890 , dx11 will be well integrated in the gaming industry hopefully....your in a good situation, im going to stick with my crossfired 4890s for a bit myself and wait for a 5890 hopefully they make em


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getbigtony*


shucks snowcakes, you're gonna have to remove me as i plan to get the 5850 after what asus has done!
or you can change the club to 5800 club =D


i like the way you think







+1 rep


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


your plenty good, especially with tri fire 4890s, by the time you want to purchase a 5890 , dx11 will be well integrated in the gaming industry hopefully....your in a good situation, im going to stick with my crossfired 4890s for a bit myself and wait for a 5890 hopefully they make em










i would rather have i9 instead to be honest. plus prices will drop next year with the release of GT300 so i can get what i want then.


----------



## Frodcord

Huh, what has asus done?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i would rather have i9 instead to be honest. plus prices will drop next year with the release of GT300 so i can get what i want then.


wats i9? cpu?


----------



## Revan455

i9 will likely be released end of the year or Q1 2010...


----------



## Frodcord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
wats i9? cpu?

i9 is the next intel CPU, it will have 6 cores.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frodcord* 
i9 is the next intel CPU, it will have 6 cores.

dam so obviously not the same socket as the i7 so i would have to get a new motherboard? jesus sh1eit gets old fastTT


----------



## Futan

Delivered~

Another 4+ hours til I'm home though.









Quote:

Huh, what has asus done?
Voltage Tweaker. Can overclock to 1035/5200 on the 5870.


----------



## Frodcord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
dam so obviously not the same socket as the i7 so i would have to get a new motherboard? jesus sh1eit gets old fastTT

It will be socket LGA1366.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
Delivered~

Another 4+ hours til I'm home though.









Voltage Tweaker. Can overclock to 1035/5200 on the 5870.

you can do the same with this http://downloads.guru3d.com/AMD-GPU-...load-2383.html


----------



## SkillzKillz

So why isn't speedydowt on the member's list?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frodcord* 
It will be socket LGA1366.

you can do the same with this http://downloads.guru3d.com/AMD-GPU-...load-2383.html


so my current x58 will support i9, lovely


----------



## Futan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frodcord* 
you can do the same with this http://downloads.guru3d.com/AMD-GPU-...load-2383.html

Maybe there's more to it than that then. XD

Ah, this is why he's picking the 5850 > 5870:

Quote:

For those wanting to save a few pennies, ASUS' Voltage Tweak-packing Radeon HD 5850 can raise voltage from 1.088V to 1.4V. That'll increase GPU clock speed from 725MHz to 1,050MHz and memory clock speed from 4,000MHz to 5,200MHz.
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=20377

Yes, yes, you could probably do the same thing with the program but that was his logic, I assume.


----------



## Frodcord

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
Maybe there's more to it than that then. XD

Ah, this is why he's picking the 5850 > 5870:

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=20377

Yes, yes, you could probably do the same thing with the program but that was his logic, I assume.

Hopefully i will do the same thing to my HD5870.


----------



## Frodcord

Mine is here, I'll unbox and take some pics now


----------



## ArmenianLegend

btw you forgot to add the HD5850X2


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmenianLegend*


btw you forgot to add the HD5850X2


thx, mine as well add the 5890 x2


----------



## speedydowt

Can I be put on the 5870 owners list pretty please! 








thanks


----------



## Jessecoolwhip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


5850HD 5850's at zipzoomfly
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...dlist=celebros

Wrong thread, but I don't see any 5850 thread already started.


oooh thank you! is the asus version for sale yet?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

man, now i want to replace the 4890s







im gonna give them a wile to drop in price. but 3 would look SOOOO good in my rig.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedydowt* 
Can I be put on the 5870 owners list pretty please!








thanks

dam those are sexy cards


----------



## Frodcord

Add me!!!, Is this enough? or you want pics?


----------



## Revan455

Look what Nemo (my cat) found


----------



## Futan




----------



## speedydowt

yay congrats to all that got one!

Futan mate- whats the voltage tweak like on the Asus? What is it excatly? Grats on getting one as well mate the asus is quite rare it seems!


----------



## reberto

I hate my UPS guy. Still waiting.


----------



## Revan455

UPS guy delivered to my father's store instead of his home (So I can get two cards).


----------



## dan7777

futon can we have some benchmarks please


----------



## rico2001

ASUS 5870 back in stock. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121346

hurry, will be out in 10 min. lol


----------



## Yogi

How is Tiger Direct and Ewiz with customer server and such? I want to order from them because Newegg charges tax in CA









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


ASUS 5870 back in stock. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121346

hurry, will be out in 10 min. lol


Its out, lol


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


How is Tiger Direct and Ewiz with customer server and such? I want to order from them because Newegg charges tax in CA









Its out, lol


TD received 390 XFX cards today, shipping tomorrow.
I suggest you order now if you want one.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If i feel like getting a 5800 it will be a 5870X2 because 8x PCIE will bottleneck one 5870.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


TD received 390 XFX cards today, shipping tomorrow.
I suggest you order now if you want one.


I have to sell m card first :/. Can you use GPU tool to volt mod with these?


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


If i feel like getting a 5800 it will be a 5870X2 because 8x PCIE will bottleneck one 5870.


Nope it doesn't.... well only very very little.
AMD Radeon HD 5870 PCI-Express Scaling


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


I could care less if nvidia's new offering outperforms, under performs the 5800 series or cost more or less. If you are an ATi fan and like what ATi offers, that stuff doesn't really matter.


Read: i'm a fanboy and i want mah ATI NAO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dham*


I'm sorry sir that's just not going to happen. Sure the prices will go down when nvidia gpu's come out, but come out less than ati, not going to happen.


Yes, because it's simply not going to happen. It can't happen!!!! Because if it does happen, it won't!!!!! ATI never overcharges!!!!


----------



## Futan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dan7777* 
futan can we have some benchmarks please









Sorry. The thing was a ***** to get in. Has a screw on the back where the outputs are and was preventing me from getting the top screw in. Also, anyone who has this case won't be able to CF with these. The 1st one will go in fine but 2nd one will have the HDD cage in the way.

I'll start benchmarking now.


----------



## thr33niL

This is potentially a dumb question but the 5870 should completely max out Fallout 3 at 19x12, right? I get some frame drops and stuttering while running that resolution with max details and _any_ AA/AF with my 4870 512mb card.

Or could that be attributed to the low amount of RAM at such a high resolution?

Bad news for me... Mine won't be here until Monday. I still hope to be one of the first owners to water cool this thing though. That being if my D-Tek GFX2 will swap over (it should).


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
I could care less if nvidia's new offering outperforms, under performs the 5800 series or cost more or less. If you are an ATi fan and like what ATi offers, that stuff doesn't really matter.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Read: i'm a fanboy and i want mah ATI NAO

Wow bro is that all you got, went back to page 2 for that quote. You can call me anything you want. Just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Wow bro is that all you got, went back to page 2 for that quote. You can call me anything you want. Just don't call me late for dinner.









More like page 1. The only page i cared to read.


----------



## reberto

Currently being de-stickered.


----------



## Liability

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Nope it doesn't.... well only very very little.
AMD Radeon HD 5870 PCI-Express Scaling


Good information. I thought for sure that x4 would have bottlenecked it a lot more than it did.

Now my only question is, will a Q6600 bottleneck it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Currently being de-stickered.


What? You don't like the albino african transvestite?


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


What? You don't like the albino african transvestite?










Not even in the slightest.

According to my part #, I have the first one made by Sapphire









Sticker is off.


----------



## rico2001

xfx back in stock, again while supply's last.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150443


----------



## SkillzKillz

^$30 off combo deal but that is a very expensive power supply to begin with. Very sexy nonetheless.


----------



## thr33niL

Who needs $30 off a power supply? I have a "HIS tool kit" coming my way!!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


According to my part #, I have the first one made by Sapphire










Dude, take pics, that's epic.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter* 
Dude, take pics, that's epic.

I put the photo on facebook but not here







But here you go. Sorry for the low quality, blame my phone not me.


----------



## Revan455

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
I put the photo on facebook but not here







But here you go. Sorry for the low quality, blame my phone not me.

Where is the indication it was one of the first models made?


----------



## iandh

Yep.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Revan455*


Where is the indication it was one of the first models made?


Last 6 digits of the part # I think. Not 100% sure though


----------



## Revan455

Ummm that's a part number, it's kind of like model #. For example you can purchase a screw with Part Number X rather then say I need 4" by 1".


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revan455* 
Ummm that's a part number, it's kind of like model #. For example you can purchase a screw with Part Number X rather then say I need 4" by 1".

It could be that the first 11 digits refer to the part number and the seperated 6 digits are the production count. Someone else with a Sapphire card would have to take a look at theirs and see if it differs.


----------



## LeViAtHaN_AFO

The Serial number would be what tells you if you got the first one off the line..


----------



## SkillzKillz

I don't think the first one off the line would be sold to the public anyways.


----------



## LeViAtHaN_AFO

Anyone care to comment on how the temps of the card run? Idle and full load, pretty please


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeViAtHaN_AFO* 
Anyone care to comment on how the temps of the card run? Idle and full load, pretty please









with fan on auto, idle 45C, load 58C (crysis 1920x1080 4xAA), ambient 70F


----------



## LeViAtHaN_AFO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


with fan on auto, idle 45C, load 58C (crysis 1920x1080 4xAA), ambient 70F


Not bad, not bad... I'm really curious how the x2 will turn out.. Kinda wondering if they're going to take up 3 slots, cuz I just don't think that tiny little slot for exhaust will cut it..


----------



## whitewidow13

Add me to the list of happy owners!


----------



## Jawwwwsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitewidow13*


Add me to the list of happy owners!










Loving your background







link si vous plait??


----------



## reberto

Maybe ATI isn't totally crazy with the tiny slot on the back for exhaust. Those two slats on the top of the card (the red part that says ATI Radeon) also exhaust air, like the high end Nvidia cards do.

So see! Not totally insane!


----------



## Futan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedydowt*


yay congrats to all that got one!

Futan mate- whats the voltage tweak like on the Asus? What is it excatly? Grats on getting one as well mate the asus is quite rare it seems!


Basically, it's just a slider on the SmartDoctor program or whatever they call it. Actually allows you to go up to 1.55v, not 1.35v as the article from Hexus says. Still playing around with it though.

Don't have pics, I'm at work now, but I was able to go to 950/1300 on base voltage and play through Vantage(Couldn't with 3DMark06 though, so not stable). The GPU score was somewhere around 15800. At stock clocks, the GPU score was around 14000-14600. My CPU was only getting around 8000-9000, so maybe a bottleneck there?


----------



## rico2001

PowerColor Radeon HD 5870 review - hartware.net


----------



## flipmatthew

ORDERED ON WEDNESDAY!!! add me to list!


----------



## flipmatthew

Can you tweak the voltage of a XFX one? please tell me how!!!


----------



## b.walker36

Got Mine


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitewidow13*
Add me to the list of happy owners!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jawwwwsh* 
Loving your background







link si vous plait??

Seconded.


----------



## snow cakes

updated the member list...

only thing i don't like is how the 6 pin power inputs are on the top of the card instead of the rear, kinda messes up the flow of my wires in the case..


----------



## rico2001

ATI, ASUS, Sapphire 5870 bioses


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitewidow13*


Add me to the list of happy owners!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jawwwwsh*


Loving your background







link si vous plait??



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


Seconded.


Ditto


----------



## opty165

My XFX 5870 is on its way! will post pics when it arrives


----------



## rico2001

Congrats opty165


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Congrats opty165










got it for about 403 bucks total with 2 day air from mwave







its going to be a long wait... i want it now! lol


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*


got it for about 403 bucks total with 2 day air from mwave







its going to be a long wait... i want it now! lol


You're telling me! I ordered mine on Wednesday and figured it should get to me easily by Friday since I was only two states away. Sure enough, I checked the tracking number on Thursday and scheduled delivery was for Monday.

Fudge.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


You're telling me! I ordered mine on Wednesday and figured it should get to me easily by Friday since I was only two states away. Sure enough, I checked the tracking number on Thursday and scheduled delivery was for Monday.

Fudge.


lol where did you order it from?


----------



## snow cakes

where these 5870's ATTT


----------



## iandh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


You're telling me! I ordered mine on Wednesday and figured it should get to me easily by Friday since I was only two states away. Sure enough, I checked the tracking number on Thursday and scheduled delivery was for Monday.

Fudge.


Dude that happens EVERY time. Whenever it's some stupid crap you don't need it shows up like lightning though.


----------



## vnv727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


Ditto










Ditto "dittoed"


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


lol where did you order it from?


Newegg (California). I usually can get a package from Newegg in a few days if it ships out of Baldwin Park. Just didn't happen this time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


Dude that happens EVERY time. Whenever it's some stupid crap you don't need it shows up like lightning though.


No joke.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
where these 5870's ATTT

In my computer for the past 3 days


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
In my computer for the past 3 days



















For all the people hating on this card, I can't possibly imagine someone actually using it and not absolutely loving it... even if they weren't able to admit it to themselves.

I'm pretty sure this is my favorite out of all the cards I've owned (a LOT)

edit: besides the sticker


----------



## rico2001

@iandh
This kind of reaction always happens when a new cards are released. People often have un-realistic expectations for what they would like a card to do. Some complain about "is this card even needed" when they are forgetting not everyone is already using high end cards such as 4890, 4850 X2, 4870 X2, or any other CF configuration equaling or surpassing the performance of the 5870. Some people are still using a few generations back, like to skip a gen. and are now looking to upgrade. I had a X1600 and skipped all of the HD 2000 and 3000 series, before jumping into the 4000 series. The 5000 series seem to be another great product line by ATI and for all those who don't like the card, they will be an equal amount of people that just you said will be their favorite.


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
@iandh
This kind of reaction always happens when a new cards are released. People often have un-realistic expectations for what they would like a card to do. Some complain about "is this card even needed" when they are forgetting not everyone is already using high end cards such as 4890, 4850 X2, 4870 X2, or any other CF configuration equaling or surpassing the performance of the 5870. Some people are still using a few generations back, like to skip a gen. and are now looking to upgrade. I had a X1600 and skipped all of the HD 2000 and 3000 series, before jumping into the 4000 series. The 5000 series seem to be another great product line by ATI and for all those who don't like the card, they will be an equal amount of people that just you said will be their favorite.

I just don't get it because rv870 was revealed months and months ago to be a die shrinked rv770 with more shaders and about 40% more performance, and it has been delivered EXACTLY as promised... if not even a little better.

I don't know if everyone remembers or not, but the majority of early speculations about this card said it was going to have 1200sp, instead we got 1600sp and nearly double the performance of a 4890... what's not to like?

People say it was overhyped, IMO it was underhyped and we got delivered more than we were originally promised.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


I just don't get it because rv870 was revealed months and months ago to be a die shrinked rv770 with more shaders and about 40% more performance, and it has been delivered EXACTLY as promised... if not even a little better.

I don't know if everyone remembers or not, but the majority of early speculations about this card said it was going to have 1200sp, instead we got 1600sp and nearly double the performance of a 4890... what's not to like?

People say it was overhyped, IMO it was underhyped and we got delivered more than we were originally promised.


I don't worry about it and find it a bit funny. I remember a few months back, when we didn't know anything but speculation, people were hoping and doubting the R870 would be a little faster than a GTX285. The when we started to see the specs in fact, doubled the R770, people doubted the R870 would be as fast as the 4870 X2. Now released and the 5870, with its early drivers, is faster than the 4870 X2, people are still complaining. Again, this always happens with all new cards from either camp and I've learned to let it go.


----------



## Nelson2011

Damn i want one but i can only get a new card every December


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


I just don't get it because rv870 was revealed months and months ago to be a die shrinked rv770 with more shaders and about 40% more performance, and it has been delivered EXACTLY as promised... if not even a little better.


And we're getting that boost with some really nasty drivers as well


----------



## thr33niL

Any 5870 owners out there have Fallout 3? Can you run 8xAA/15xAF @ 1920x1200 and keep a constant high FPS?


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


Any 5870 owners out there have Fallout 3? Can you run 8xAA/15xAF @ 1920x1200 and keep a constant high FPS?


Got the install DVD right here, want me to test unpatched or fully patched?


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Got the install DVD right here, want me to test unpatched or fully patched?


Uh uh... Fully patched please.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


Uh uh... Fully patched please.










You got it, installed it now DLing the patch right now


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
You got it, installed it now DLing the patch right now

Rep+ for a fellow awesome northwest guy!!!!


----------



## thr33niL

With my 4870/512mb card I can run it at 1920x1200 but when I start using too much AA/AF, there are some stuttering issues in more complex areas. I also get a random frame drop where every so often it just crumples to <10fps for just a second. Annoying as hell. Probably due to the 512mb card.

I am hoping the 5870 allows me to turn up ALL the goodies.


----------



## reberto

With 8x AA and 15x texture filtering (highest the game would allow) with fully maxed settings gets me roughly 39-60fps while powering two monitors (1920x1200 running FL3 and 1680x1050 just powering iTunes/Skype/uTorrent). No stutter, no FPS drop, just pure sex


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
With 8x AA and 15x texture filtering (highest the game would allow) with fully maxed settings gets me roughly 39-60fps while powering two monitors (1920x1200 running FL3 and 1680x1050 just powering iTunes/Skype/uTorrent). No stutter, no FPS drop, just pure sex









effen awesome man!

Cheers.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
With 8x AA and 15x texture filtering (highest the game would allow) with fully maxed settings gets me roughly 39-60fps while powering two monitors (1920x1200 running FL3 and 1680x1050 just powering iTunes/Skype/uTorrent). No stutter, no FPS drop, just pure sex









Can it also pull down those kind of frames with those settings at the pier, and the area just north of the pier, in Point Lookout?


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Can it also pull down those kind of frames with those settings at the pier, and the area just north of the pier, in Point Lookout?

Just tried it, and yup


----------



## grunion

Still waiting for mine








I think TD may have pulled a fast one


----------



## Revan455

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thr33niL* 
You're telling me! I ordered mine on Wednesday and figured it should get to me easily by Friday since I was only two states away. Sure enough, I checked the tracking number on Thursday and scheduled delivery was for Monday.

Fudge.

That's nothing I ordered my 5870 video cards on Tuesday with computer parts for new system on a different set of order #. Well the video cards are here but, the system is coming in Monday even though both are next day air >.> .


----------



## scottb75

Benchmark request for 5870 owners.

I'd like to know how well 5870 runs Oblivion at 1920x1200 with HDR + 8xAA + 16xAF. I ask because when I briefly had 2 x 4890 CF they did not run that well with Oblivion vs my GTX 280s for some reason.

I'm suspecting one of my cards is going, and I may not be able to wait for GT300 after all.


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Still waiting for mine








I think TD may have pulled a fast one









I've had site do that to me (can't remember the name of it). I ordered a motherboard that had just been released and the website said it was in stock and I even called them and the customer rep guy and he said they were in stock. Turns out that they weren't and wouldn't be until like 2 weeks later. Needless to say, I canceled my order.

Common problem with some online retailers. They tell you they have it but are actually waiting on more stock.









That's why sites like Newegg are so great. I've never had an issue with them as far as backordered/out of stock items are concerned.


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottb75* 
Benchmark request for 5870 owners.

I'd like to know how well 5870 runs Oblivion at 1920x1200 with HDR + 8xAA + 16xAF. I ask because when I briefly had 2 x 4890 CF they did not run that well with Oblivion vs my GTX 280s for some reason.

I'm suspecting one of my cards is going, and I may not be able to wait for GT300 after all.

Sometimes older games have issues with multiple GPU's. I had an SLI setup a few years ago and most of my older games couldn't even utilize both cards. Thats pretty much why I refuse to go Xfire or SLI anymore. Well that and the fact I don't need to for the games I play. ...And spending the extra few hundred dollars for a second card is just not fiscally responsible for the few extra frames it gives you.









Single card solutions are always best for 95% of gamers. Xfire, Tri-fire, etc is all about e-peen enlargement.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


I've had site do that to me (can't remember the name of it). I ordered a motherboard that had just been released and the website said it was in stock and I even called them and the customer rep guy and he said they were in stock. Turns out that they weren't and wouldn't be until like 2 weeks later. Needless to say, I canceled my order.

Common problem with some online retailers. They tell you they have it but are actually waiting on more stock.









That's why sites like Newegg are so great. I've never had an issue with them as far as backordered/out of stock items are concerned.


Yep

I'm giving them until Mon evening, not shipped = order canceled.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


With 8x AA and 15x texture filtering (highest the game would allow) with fully maxed settings gets me roughly 39-60fps while powering two monitors (1920x1200 running FL3 and 1680x1050 just powering iTunes/Skype/uTorrent). No stutter, no FPS drop, just pure sex


















thats crazy


----------



## Contagion

put me on the reserve please.
thnx

i should be getting one within the month


----------



## snow cakes

updated, 400th post


----------



## ikillerzi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jame.zhao*


http //www youtube com/watch?v=gqsbAVxGp5s



Someone ban this dude..... reported...


----------



## rico2001

HIS 5870 (in stock newegg)


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


HIS 5870 (in stock newegg)


maybe mwave will have a shipment of XFX cards in thismorning so they can ship my order!


----------



## photonmoo

That's just sick

TRI-FIRE 5870's

I wish it was mine


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *photonmoo*











That's just sick

TRI-FIRE 5870's

I wish it was mine


why are they running 3dmark 03?


----------



## hokk

Still waiting for stock


----------



## photonmoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
why are they running 3dmark 03?

I wouldn't have a clue, I was reading through the overclockers.com.au site and came across it...I thought I'd share



























I grabbed the vantage scores too


----------



## scottb75

Well I just pulled the trigger and picked up a Sapphire 5870 from Newegg.


----------



## rico2001

YouTube - SAPPHIRE HD 5870 and Direct X 11 introduced by Bill Donnelly


----------



## Toan

gottt it =)


----------



## Silent_Hill

Add me to this list please









Just ordered my Sapphire 5870 off Newegg a few mins ago !!!

My i7 build is now complete and its time to enjoy


----------



## rico2001

Congrats scottb75, Toan & Silent_Hill.


----------



## Nalty

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][IMG]http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2180/5800.png[/IMG][/CENTER]

[/CODE]
i was bored


----------



## Toonshorty

Looking at purchasing an XFX HD 5850.. will tell you when I pre-order.

Oh and I made you a banner:










Like it but want something added, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## rico2001

YouTube - (HD) Radeon HD 5870 - Farcry 2


----------



## snow cakes

Nalty and TOony, sick job on those banners I'm going to use both









Updated list also, cheers


----------



## snow cakes

rico nice vids btw


----------



## thr33niL

Officially in the club.. finally.




























...And you can see why I needed a single card solution to my gaming needs.


----------



## thr33niL

Just noticed. I ended up not adding this to my WC loop because reviews said it ran fairly cool on the stock fan. I was just messing with the fan control and holy crap! At anything above ~40%, the fan is insanely loud! 100% sounds like a freaking vacuum cleaner for cripes sake. I know I'm spoiled since I've been watercooling my video cards of late but damn, what do you guys run your fan speed at? Auto or a constant %?

Edit: I take that back. I can run it at 42-43% without it being much louder than my rad fans. But anything louder than 45% and I can really hear the fan over everything else in my system.


----------



## CallmeRoth

I still find it amusing people swear theres going to be an 890 and x2's of everything, you know because that has been a multi-generation trend we can go from.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


Just noticed. I ended up not adding this to my WC loop because reviews said it ran fairly cool on the stock fan. I was just messing with the fan control and holy crap! At anything above ~40%, the fan is insanely loud! 100% sounds like a freaking vacuum cleaner for cripes sake. I know I'm spoiled since I've been watercooling my video cards of late but damn, what do you guys run your fan speed at? Auto or a constant %?

Edit: I take that back. I can run it at 42-43% without it being much louder than my rad fans. But anything louder than 45% and I can really hear the fan over everything else in my system.


updated you,

btw great pics, i didn't realize how big the card actually looks in that case until i saw it in yours, but hopefully my haf932 can eat it for breakfast


----------



## 45nm

A friend of mine bought the Sapphire HD Radeon 5870 1GB this Saturday. Can he possibly be added to the list or must he be a member ?


----------



## iandh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth*


I still find it amusing people swear theres going to be an 890 and x2's of everything, you know because that has been a multi-generation trend we can go from.


Well, if GT300 is what it has been hyped up to be, 5890 is almost set in stone.

As far as the X2's, that could go almost any direction... really depends on the OEM's


----------



## reberto

Is it possible that the OP could change the title to "ATI 58xx Series Owners Club"? The current one is really...ugly. And annoying to look at, plus it makes the members list (which I find funny doesn't include the OP) look like a bunch of kids since the title of the group looks childish.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


Officially in the club.. finally.




























...And you can see why I needed a single card solution to my gaming needs.


Why is your motherboard mounted upside down? Looks cool by the way.


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Why is your motherboard mounted upside down? Looks cool by the way.










Its an upside down configuration that some Lian Li cases use. Its a great design.


----------



## Toonshorty

Just an idea mate, where you put mine and the other guys name you should make me on 1 being as my banner is the top one as otherwise it could confuse people.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Is it possible that the OP could change the title to "ATI 58xx Series Owners Club"? The current one is really...ugly. And annoying to look at, plus it makes the members list (which I find funny doesn't include the OP) look like a bunch of kids since the title of the group looks childish.


yea i like that


----------



## snow cakes

btw reberto i took some or ur ideas and fixed the layout of the club page, made colors and fonts a lot lot better.


----------



## flipmatthew

I got the HD 5870 XFX in the mail yesterday. w00t!!!


----------



## rico2001

@OP
Suggestion: When listing owners name, also list the 5800 series card they own.


----------



## borito4

Getting the XFX 5870 tmorrow


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


@OP
Suggestion: When listing owners name, also list the 5800 series card they own.


i was thinkig of doing that, like how i did that with my xxcrossfire club, lemme see wt i can do


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipmatthew*


I got the HD 5870 XFX in the mail yesterday. w00t!!!


where are tha pics, im dieing over here


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipmatthew* 
I got the HD 5870 XFX in the mail yesterday. w00t!!!


----------



## Yogi

Decided on getting a 5850 when they come out! Add me to the reserved.


----------



## opty165

My XFX 5870 shipped from mwave yesterday and will be here on Thursday! woot for 2nd day air shipping! will post some pics when it arrives


----------



## CDMAN

5870 Brands










5870's in Project X










Benchmarks later tonight.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
5870 Brands










5870's in Project X










Benchmarks later tonight.

Nice pics, congrats.


----------



## benko

can anbody comapre fan noise with 4870 is it same as 4870 in idle/load or it is less louder?


----------



## finoyvoy

Reserved.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
5870 Brands










5870's in Project X










Benchmarks later tonight.

for a second i thought you had 2 i7 blocks, i almost **** my pants lol

beautiful cards


----------



## FallenFaux

Just ordered an Asus 5870 this morning. I wanted a XFX or Visiontek but they're never in stock >.<
It shipped at 11am and I got it sent next day, so it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## rambow70

just ordered today sign me up


----------



## whitewidow13

Is anybody else getting really bad stuttering? My ASUS is at the point where even watching HD video is stuttering. I have a bad time describing what it is doing, although I would consider it stuttering. Anyone has similar symptoms or ideas?


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


can anbody comapre fan noise with 4870 is it same as 4870 in idle/load or it is less louder?


It's a lot quieter until you push the fan speed past 55%, then it gets a bit louder than the 4870.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitewidow13*


Is anybody else getting really bad stuttering? My ASUS is at the point where even watching HD video is stuttering. I have a bad time describing what it is doing, although I would consider it stuttering. Anyone has similar symptoms or ideas?


I don't, but I do have glitching issues while running two monitors (one DVI, one HDMI) whenever I scroll in Firefox on my main monitor or run iTunes visualizer on the other monitor. REALLY annoying, but it is yet to put me off from liking the card


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rambow70* 
just ordered today sign me up










post ur pics, i won't even put you on the reserved list because your gettin ur card tomorrow hopefully


----------



## indianajonze

Well i'm in. pulled the trigger last night on an xfx 5870. with any luck it should be here on friday. 4890 sent to ebay...


----------



## Metrofx

Sign me up got two of these 5870 bad boys running Crossfire right now.








I'm not going to post up any photos of my computer.. Too many wires, too much clutter, gotta fix it first.


----------



## Driftingnfsc3

oh!oh! pick me


----------



## stiv

please add me








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## oliphillips

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitewidow13* 









Can you please move those bloody windows!


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliphillips* 
Can you please move those bloody windows!

This


----------



## whitewidow13

Everyone keeps asking for me to remove the windows, but.... I don't exactly think its in guidelines with the rules here at Overclock.net. Amaright?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starbuck5000*


this


+2


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitewidow13*


Everyone keeps asking for me to remove the windows, but.... I don't exactly think its in guidelines with the rules here at Overclock.net. Amaright?


No you are completely incorrect. Send us a link!


----------



## whitewidow13

Edit:For the people that are less fortunate.


----------



## sarngate

Yeah, that's against the rules my friend. DELETE !


----------



## Futan

****. I'm at work... lol. Send that to people via PM, not the forum! D:


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitewidow13*


I'm a whore for rep+.....


wow, yea... def delete before infraction!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sarngate*


Yeah, that's against the rules my friend. DELETE !


YEA DELETE IT DUDE. I am wondering what the GF will say if she sees my desktop now


----------



## whitewidow13

Well if she is anything like my *****, she will like it!


----------



## Xiliii

Got a Sapphire Radeon 5870 comming next week. so reserve a spot ^^

And could the ones who have whitewidow13`s wallpaper without the windows send a pm with it? xD


----------



## rico2001

HD5870 X2 (installed)









My case (I wish)


----------



## JustusIV

My gigabyte 5870 is being delivered tomarrow.


----------



## opty165

you know i have yet to see anyone post pics of an XFX 5870. does anyone have one yet? or am i going to be the first to post pics of one in this thread?


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*


you know i have yet to see anyone post pics of an XFX 5870. does anyone have one yet? or am i going to be the first to post pics of one in this thread?


well if all goes well my xfx 5870 should be delivered tomorrow. i'll post pics after work tomorrow night. i'm a little worried though as the package still says it's in ohio as of 6am this morning. i live in nj. if i get screwed and it has to sit in the ups warehouse in parsippany all weekend i'm going to be seriously pissed


----------



## rico2001

The "great 2009 XFX 4890 so-called bad batch situation" (if was even true) may be causing people to opt for another vendor, this time around for their 5850/5870. But I'm only guessing.


----------



## opty165

A couple more hours and my card will be here!!!


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*


A couple more hours and my card will be here!!!


I'm playing the waiting game just like you. "Out for delivery..."


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


I'm playing the waiting game just like you. "Out for delivery..."










I just hope my friend at my house remembers to listen for the ups guy since it needs to be signed for and I'm not home..... If I don't get it today I'll be pissed... Lol


----------



## Tohdman

Damn you soon to be 5870 owners! I'm getting a second 4890 in the mail Monday...


----------



## whitewidow13

To everybody that has their new 5870, could you check your windows 7 index score. Im getting everything real high, except for the graphics and gaming graphics which is a 6.0 for both. Just want to check to see whats going on.


----------



## xpfighter

I've got ONE From XFX. Actually i bought it just when it came to the shop.


----------



## FallenFaux

Mwahahahahaha! I just got my 5870. After a quick driver install it's benchmark time, then overclocking, followed by more benching!


----------



## opty165

Here it is!!!


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
Here it is!!!

*pics*

Congrats. Nice score and the cards looks great in your case. :thmub:


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Just ordered a 5850. Should be at my door step in 6-9 days along with my other parts.


----------



## JarrettM

Haha, I see someone added me to the reserved list. Payment posted to the CC from newegg, but have yet to get delivery confirmation. =( Probably won't be here til' Tuesday at the earliest. BTW, I'm getting the XFX one. I really wanted the Asus for that Voltage control, but the damed thing is sold out.

Maybe I should have spent a bit more and got 2x5850 in Crossfire? =P Maybe it's not too late...


----------



## Narynan

Ok, just ordered the 5850 from newegg. Sapphire is good stuff.


----------



## JarrettM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narynan* 
Ok, just ordered the 5850 from newegg. Sapphire is good stuff.

Product quality, sure, but if you do end up having a problem with them, RMA'ing is a *****. I owned a Sapphire x1900 and it was a spectacular card that I had zero problems with, which influenced me to get a 3850 from them, and it ran like ****. Tried to RMA through them since the retailer only had a 30 day return period. Worst RMA experience ever. It took me 5 months to hear back anything from them and I ended up getting a bad card back, and just decided to chuck it in the trash than to deal with them again.


----------



## Narynan

Very true and I have heard that before. But... to be fair, if I have to RMA something, usually it's about as bad as it's going to get.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitewidow13* 
To everybody that has their new 5870, could you check your windows 7 index score. Im getting everything real high, except for the graphics and gaming graphics which is a 6.0 for both. Just want to check to see whats going on.

That's strange though maybe it didn't switch over from idle.


----------



## pjacobe

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z4mxz/

Add me to the member list.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjacobe*


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z4mxz/

Add me to the member list.


How do we know that is you!









j/k Congrats.









What are you going to do with your 4850 X2?


----------



## Futan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JarrettM*


Product quality, sure, but if you do end up having a problem with them, RMA'ing is a *****. I owned a Sapphire x1900 and it was a spectacular card that I had zero problems with, which influenced me to get a 3850 from them, and it ran like ****. Tried to RMA through them since the retailer only had a 30 day return period. Worst RMA experience ever. It took me 5 months to hear back anything from them and I ended up getting a bad card back, and just decided to chuck it in the trash than to deal with them again.


Somewhat the same story for me. Got a 9600 from them. Then upgraded to a 1950xt. Was bad, RMAd. Spent 2 months using a GF 5200 waiting to get it back. Thankfully the card I got back was good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


How do we know that is you!










Ha. Was going to say the same thing.


----------



## FallenFaux

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mrew3/

I guess if you need some kind of validation, there it is. Didn't get much benching done today though, to busy gaming.


----------



## whitewidow13

Does anyone know how to make it so your card will not switch into idle mode? Or is there even an option for something like that?


----------



## JarrettM

Why would you want that? Anywho, use RBE v1.22 to edit the bios of the card to turn off powerplay or manually raise the idle settings to the 3D mode settings. There is a risk to doing this, as you are editing the card's bios.


----------



## indianajonze

out for delivery!!!


----------



## opty165

does the OP ever get updated?


----------



## Newbie2009

What is the verdict people? Happy with the purchase? Also what did you upgrade from and do you notice a difference?


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newbie2009* 
What is the verdict people? Happy with the purchase? Also what did you upgrade from and do you notice a difference?

overall im very happy so far, and did notice a difference over my 4870 512mb. Mostly in crysis/vantage.... but still i couldn't be happier! just waiting on Eyefinity and im sure i'll be even more happier


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


What is the verdict people? Happy with the purchase? Also what did you upgrade from and do you notice a difference?


There's a noticeable increase in performance over my 4870 512mb crossfire setup. Probably a mix bewtween not having to use crossfire scaling anymore and having 1024Mb of video ram. that being said I can't wait till GT300 is released so I can pick up another one for crossfire "cheap."

Oh and as far as actually performance. I played the harbor assault level on Crysis all Very High /w 4xAA and it was smooth as butter.


----------



## rico2001

_"MSI's done that and more with their Afterburner utility. Not only does it provide higher clock speed limits (up to 1090MHz core/1300MHz memory for the Radeon 5850), it also supports fan speed adjustment and voltage adjustment (up to 1350mV for the 5850 which is up from 1087mV stock)."

~FiringSquad on MSI AfterBurner Utility_


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


There's a noticeable increase in performance over my 4870 512mb crossfire setup. Probably a mix bewtween not having to use crossfire scaling anymore and having 1024Mb of video ram. that being said I can't wait till GT300 is released so I can pick up another one for crossfire "cheap."

Oh and as far as actually performance. I played the harbor assault level on Crysis all Very High /w 4xAA and it was smooth as butter.


Ohhh nice!


----------



## Futan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newbie2009* 
What is the verdict people? Happy with the purchase? Also what did you upgrade from and do you notice a difference?

I'm happy with the purchase of the 5870. I just wish I waited for the XFX version. So sexy. lol. The lifetime warranty is nice too.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*


does the OP ever get updated?


yea some days i'm not home and busy but when im at a comp i update


----------



## snow cakes

opty, WOW to your pics omg


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


HD5870 X2 (installed)









My case (I wish)










that is flukeen huggee its going into drive bays


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


that is flukeen huggee its going into drive bays










lol Another inch or two, it would poke out the front of the case. j/k









what a monster, isn't it!


----------



## snow cakes

rico whos is that anyone you know?


----------



## snow cakes

gigabyte version looks pretty nice, anyone get this model yet?


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Add me for a sapphire 5870 that I got about a week ago. 
I have been able to benchmark at 900/1300, having major trouble getting past these clocks with AMD's tool and the new MSI afterburner tool, which is an excellent overclocking utility for the 5800 series give it a try, you can control fan, voltage and clocks, kind of like EVGA's precision tool.

Link

It is all that works half way decent for now.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


rico whos is that anyone you know?


Ha I wish. I saw that pic on another forum, believe it's an AMD test machine. I hope the speculated October 19-22 release date for the 5870 X2 holds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jakethesnake011*


Add me for a sapphire 5870 that I got about a week ago. 
I have been able to benchmark at 900/1300, having major trouble getting past these clocks with AMD's tool and the new MSI afterburner tool, which is an excellent overclocking utility for the 5800 series give it a try, you can control fan, voltage and clocks, kind of like EVGA's precision tool.

Link

It is all that works half way decent for now.

*pic*


Congrats Jake.









I see you are running 9.10 beta (rev. 2), did you try your msi oc luck beta (rev.1)?


----------



## Robilar

I'd be curious to see a 3dmark06 bench with an i7 at 4ghz.

Has anyone run it yet?


----------



## Metrofx

Ok heres a real world 3dMark Vantage Benchmark with Crossfire


























Too much wire clutter I know. For those with an Antec 900 Case, it's a very tight fit.

Btw please add me









Next test, adding my 8800GT to enable Physx.. Maybe in a few days


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metrofx*


Ok heres a real world 3dMark Vantage Benchmark with Crossfire

Too much wire clutter I know. For those with an Antec 900 Case, it's a very tight fit.

Btw please add me









Next test, adding my 8800GT to enable Physx.. Maybe in a few days











Time to take a dremel to that case.


----------



## Metrofx

I might get a new case soon, I didn't want to get something that big because I like leg room, but from the way it looks I might have to.

On a side note, I was reading my APC and with two cards running at peak performance and 100% CPU load on an i7 920 OC at 4 GHZ, and 3 Hds, I'm peaking at 565 Watts with monitors off. Which means You need atleast a 700 Watt PSU to run these bad boys. I figure 560 + 10% overhead will bring you to about 620 Watts + PSU degradation over time. 700 should be a safe number.


----------



## rico2001

The 5850 is the card to get. Mem is the same as 5870 and with a little voltage increase, a possible ~275 mhz core increase. That's insane! ...Oh and for $260

Quote:

The overclocks of our card are 835 MHz core (15% overclock) and 1260 MHz Memory (26% overclock). For your reference, the defaults are 725 / 1000 (GPU-Z is showing the wrong values due to a bug which will be fixed in the next version). As a percentage those overclocks are really nice. The maximum core clock of 835 MHz is clear evidence that this GPU ended on a HD 5850 because it could not handle the HD 5870 clock speeds of 850 MHz. *The memory chips are exactly the same as on the HD 5870, which results in roughly the same maximum memory clock. In essence you can get a HD 5850 and overclock it to almost HD 5870 performance levels in just a few minutes.*










I would also like to point out that you can increase the voltage for better GPU overclocking. The default voltage of 1.09 V is quite low and there is plenty temperature headroom as well. So I ran a quick test at 1.30 V GPU and reached a maximum core clock of 1000 MHz.
~TechPowerUp.com


----------



## Metrofx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I'd be curious to see a 3dmark06 bench with an i7 at 4ghz.

Has anyone run it yet?

As requested


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metrofx*


As requested











we have similar systems, cept i have xfired 4890's and you have the RED GIants in xfire


----------



## Metrofx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


we have similar systems, cept i have xfired 4890's and you have the RED GIants in xfire










Well mine is not running at full speed yet. I need to move my 2nd card to my 3rd PCI slot because my 2nd PCI-E slot is a 8x. I need longer bridges. Hopefully by next week I'll have them.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


The 5850 is the card to get. Mem is the same as 5870 and with a little voltage increase, a possible ~275 mhz core increase. That's insane! ...Oh and for $260

~TechPowerUp.com


But the cores are far from the same


----------



## JustusIV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


gigabyte version looks pretty nice, anyone get this model yet?


mine should be here any moment 
10/02/2009 07:38:00 OUT FOR DELIVERY_

















































: wheee:_


----------



## JustusIV

Woot my door bell rang 15 seconds after post!!!!!

*UPDATE*
the case i was planning on using is literally 1mm to small. 
So i grabbed a pair of pliers and made it fit.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


But the cores are far from the same










Yup.








http://www.overclock.net/7311749-post12.html

_The memory chips are exactly the same as on the HD 5870, which results in roughly the same maximum memory clock. In essence you can get a HD 5850 and overclock it to almost HD 5870 performance levels in just a few minutes._

Yes this statement is a little more complex than it sounds and the "almost" is used a bit loosely. Upping the mem clock to 5870 will definitely help close the gap but won't get you completely there.


----------



## scottb75

For those looking to overclock their 5870s (probably 5850s as well) I highly suggest MSI Afterburner (Get it Here). It's a very good utility that has a lot of the functionality that Rivatuner has such as being able to modify the automatic fan speeds as well as voltage.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottb75* 
For those looking to overclock their 5870s (probably 5850s as well) I highly suggest MSI Afterburner (Get it Here). It's a very good utility that has a lot of the functionality that Rivatuner has such as being able to modify the automatic fan speeds as well as voltage.

Does the voltage adjustment work on your card?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metrofx* 
As requested










I'm not clear on what that states.

It indicates you are running a 5850? (or is that just 3dmark06 not knowing the card).

I assume that is with just one of them? (I get 27k with 2 4890's with cpu at 4ghz which is why I am asking).


----------



## JustusIV

What GPU scores are people getting in vantage?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I've read a few threads that 3dmark06 claims 5850 when it's actually a 5870.


----------



## samfreese

And yes, that is an nVidia reference logo as my background. Just switched.


----------



## Metrofx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I'm not clear on what that states.

It indicates you are running a 5850? (or is that just 3dmark06 not knowing the card).

I assume that is with just one of them? (I get 27k with 2 4890's with cpu at 4ghz which is why I am asking).


I'm running two 5870s.. I think 3DMark06 isn't detecting it right.


----------



## indianajonze

proud new owner of an xfx ati radeon 5870! no trouble whatsoever installing in the haf 922. still have plenty of room for another (hmmmmm)...


----------



## flipmatthew

i got mine on Wednesday, here is the pic. Its a XFX hd5870 1GB









That pooh video is my sisters lol, not mine!!!


----------



## JustusIV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipmatthew*


That pooh video is my sisters lol, not mine!!!


sure ok!


----------



## WingedCow

I finally received mines today! yush!


----------



## benko

anybody can tell how much 5870 is longer than 4870 ?


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WingedCow*


I finally received mines today! yush!




























B E A UUUUTIFUL

Im just hoping my gigabyte 5850 looks that awesome.


----------



## Swiftes

Some nice pics and results here guys, keep it up!

I can afford one, but after only buying my 4890 a few weeks back, I might just crossfire first.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


B E A UUUUTIFUL

Im just hoping my gigabyte 5850 looks that awesome.


OH MY GOD


----------



## snow cakes

i wanna put the xfx on a popsicle stick and start licking it


----------



## snow cakes

arite updated everyones name on the member list with what card and configuration they have....FEWW


----------



## WingedCow

The 5870 are roughly the same size of 4870x2, maybe 1 or 2 cm longer.


----------



## Electroneng

Count me in! Proud HIS 5850 owner.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Electroneng* 
Count me in! Proud HIS 5850 owner.









i put you on the members list, but i wanna see some fresh pics ther m8


----------



## rico2001

Damn is this not sick looking or what. I think I'm going to like the 5800 series.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Damn is this not sick looking or what. I think I'm going to like the 5800 series.









omgg u can overclock to 1500? jesus i might have to get water blocks for the 5890 wen it comes out


----------



## rico2001

Asus HD 5870 1024 MB BIOS

Note: This bios is the upping the ccc limits to 1200 mhz core / 1400 mhz mem
*As always, use with caution*


----------



## Narynan

So, so about my 5850. Newegg is upsetting me. I placed an order for the sapphire 5850. 2 days later its still in "pending"

Just to see if it was a sapphire thing i also ordered the Gigabyte. That too is stillin processing. I cancelled both orders, and am looking for a place to order one that will ship STAT


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Asus HD 5870 1024 MB BIOS

Note: This bios is the upping the ccc limits to 1200 mhz core / 1400 mhz mem
*As always, use with caution*

is there a bios that has the voltage already turned up?


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
is there a bios that has the voltage already turned up?

Not sure, what is stock voltage on your card? I can look at this bios and see if it's higher.


----------



## rico2001

Took a look at both ASUS and Sapphire bios and the only difference is the CCC limts, voltages seem the same. Seems most peeple are using MSI Afterburner to up the voltage.


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narynan* 
So, so about my 5850. Newegg is upsetting me. I placed an order for the sapphire 5850. 2 days later its still in "pending"

Just to see if it was a sapphire thing i also ordered the Gigabyte. That too is stillin processing. I cancelled both orders, and am looking for a place to order one that will ship STAT

i got my 5870 from tigerdirect. it was my first order with them and i was very impressed. placed the order at 11:50 pm tuesday night. it shipped overnight (the ups log said 2:09 am) and arrived on friday. they packed it well and sent me emails along the way to notify me of the order progress. as i said, i was very impressed, and the no tax thing for them is a huge advantage over newegg (at least in new jersey)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WingedCow* 
The 5870 are roughly the same size of 4870x2, maybe 1 or 2 cm longer.

The difference is that the 4870X2 has the power connectors on the top of the card while the 5870 has them extending out the rear (thus lengthening the required space needed).


----------



## Narynan

Don't you have the 5850 and the 5870 confused?


----------



## CL3P20

not mine...just wanted to showcase the awesome skills of Shamino. guy gets his hands on a GPU..you'd better hope and pray for it


















clocks were produced on 1.6v at -120c...


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


not mine...just wanted to showcase the awesome skills of Shamino. guy gets his hands on a GPU..you'd better hope and pray for it


















clocks were produced on 1.6v at -120c...



wow thats pretty insane what he did with those clocks


----------



## rico2001

Impressive.







Hope he has another card after that life shortening experiment from that one.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Impressive.







Hope he has another card after that life shortening experiment from that one.


lol, i would love to see his scores if he xfired each one over clocked like that


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Impressive.







Hope he has another card after that _*life shortening experiment* _from that one.










...1.6v is nothing when the GPU is loading at -120c on LN2..especially with the prep work that went into modding the GPU's power circuitry.

ROFL..he prolly has a whole case of them awaiting mods and LN2







...anyhow, heres the thread if anyone's interested-> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=196


----------



## Metrofx

I want to cry now


----------



## rico2001

(new) ATIFlash 3.75 
note: supports HD 5870 / HD 5850 (Cypress)


----------



## Narynan

Went unlazy, and found the software myself.

I am proud to introduce ....

ME.

As a new XFX 5870 owner.


----------



## antonis21

tomorrow i will have my new XFX HD5870.i must change pc case because its imposible to fit in soprano.so i am going to buy antec 900 ultimate gamer case.i want to know if hd5870 fits in this case, if somobody has it please inform me.


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antonis21*


tomorrow i will have my new XFX HD5870.i must change pc case because its imposible to fit in soprano.so i am going to buy antec 900 ultimate gamer case.i want to know if hd5870 fits in this case, if somobody has it please inform me.


DooD! Same case, same card. As long as you leave your top HDD drive bay free of HDD's you'll be fine. However, if you wanna crossfire those cards like I do, we're going to have to get creative.


----------



## Narynan

Here's some picks of the XFX 5870, and how it fits in my Antec 900.

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_ql_tyzIWFFE/Ss...0/PA040033.JPG


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*



























Here's some picks of the XFX 5870, and how it fits in my Antec 900.

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_ql_tyzIWFFE/Ss...0/PA040033.JPG


very nice, just added you to members list


----------



## snow cakes

btw the reserved list is still looking big, WHERE ARE YOUR CARDS people


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
btw the reserved list is still looking big, WHERE ARE YOUR CARDS people









I am waiting for the 2gb version. Don't worry though, I am planning on getting one. Will take pictures, and do overclocking and benchmarks when I get it. May also get three monitors for some eyefinity fun.

Edit:









*^^ You know, I think that is my case (Soprano RS)! At least I know that a 5870x2 will fit in my case.*


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
btw the reserved list is still looking big, WHERE ARE YOUR CARDS people









I technically should be on the reserved list. Waiting for the 5870 X2's (Quad-Fire). There also won't be a 5890 X2 so I don't see the point in having it on the list.


----------



## Patch

I have the first pair of ASUS 5870's coming in the mail. Must have voltage tweaking without bios flash.









I'm buying them as I find em. Purchased these first two from separate ebay sellers.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
btw the reserved list is still looking big, WHERE ARE YOUR CARDS people









ETA 10/12/09 on Newegg


----------



## rico2001

YouTube - CrossfireX 5870 Crysis


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


YouTube - CrossfireX 5870 Crysis


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


YouTube - CrossfireX 5870 Crysis


Crysis has been defeated!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Crysis has been defeated!










lol, yea i can't imagine what 2x HD5870's x2's and an i9 CPU will do and 12gb ram, im thinking 100fps at least in crysis

my future PC ^


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


lol, yea i can't imagine what 2x HD5870's x2's and an i9 CPU will do and 12gb ram, im thinking 100fps at least in crysis

my future PC ^










Haha







I am probably going to get a 5870 this year and skip i7 and go i9 with another 5870 late next year.


----------



## antonis21

thank you for the reply.i am going to buy one today!


----------



## Metrofx

Finally installed WIndows 7.

With a 8800GT running PhysX top photo. Now I know Nvidia cheats with Physx! Still waiting for those new Crossfire Bridges so I can run 16x instead of 8x. I'm expecting a 5-10% increase from the 5870s like other ATI Cards are between 8x and 16x. More to follow


----------



## Stormtalons

Sapphire 5870 1GB. Proud owner/club member.

Unfortunately, as you can see, to Crossfire the sucker i'd have to rethink my liquid config =/.

Also as you can see, I had to really wedge the dumb thing in there. It's freaking huge! Plastic to the metal, on both sides.


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stormtalons*











Sapphire 5870 1GB. Proud owner/club member.

Unfortunately, as you can see, to Crossfire the sucker i'd have to rethink my liquid config =/.

Also as you can see, I had to really wedge the dumb thing in there. It's freaking huge! Plastic to the metal, on both sides.


Valuable info dood! But can we get a list of the case you are using? If someone else had a slightly different wire setup, it might not fit for them. And that is really important


----------



## Stormtalons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


Valuable info dood! But can we get a list of the case you are using? If someone else had a slightly different wire setup, it might not fit for them. And that is really important


I'm using the NZXT Zero 2. Come to think of it I should add that to my profile.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


btw the reserved list is still looking big, WHERE ARE YOUR CARDS people










holding out till the x2 or a water block for the 5870


----------



## scottb75

I'm really liking my 5870 so far, I've had almost no problems with it. Though, to be honest to make it a true upgrade from my GTX 280 SLI I must get another 5870 at some point.


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metrofx* 
Finally installed WIndows 7.

With a 8800GT running PhysX top photo. Now I know Nvidia cheats with Physx! Still waiting for those new Crossfire Bridges so I can run 16x instead of 8x. I'm expecting a 5-10% increase from the 5870s like other ATI Cards are between 8x and 16x. More to follow









Metrofx, What drivers are you using for crossfire?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metrofx* 
















Finally installed WIndows 7.

With a 8800GT running PhysX top photo. Now I know Nvidia cheats with Physx! Still waiting for those new Crossfire Bridges so I can run 16x instead of 8x. I'm expecting a 5-10% increase from the 5870s like other ATI Cards are between 8x and 16x. More to follow









Nice congrats on owning the two fastest consumer cards non the Planet!


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stormtalons* 
I'm using the NZXT Zero 2. Come to think of it I should add that to my profile.

I don't know if it is a coincidence but a friend of mine bought a NZXT Zero 2. He tried to install it and realized that the 5870 is a really tight fit in there practically the same as his Antec Sonata Elite.


----------



## Metrofx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
Metrofx, What drivers are you using for crossfire?

9.10 right now


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stormtalons* 









Sapphire 5870 1GB. Proud owner/club member.

Unfortunately, as you can see, to Crossfire the sucker i'd have to rethink my liquid config =/.

Also as you can see, I had to really wedge the dumb thing in there. It's freaking huge! Plastic to the metal, on both sides.

nice, you should paint the red part on the card green, would look sick.. anyway, added you to the members list


----------



## Futan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
nice, you should paint the red part on the card green, would look sick.. anyway, added you to the members list









I was thinking he should paint the green part on his LEDs red.


----------



## grunion

Finally









Can someone get me up to speed?
OC tools, voltage tweaking, Riva support yet or any app. for that matter?

Card is amazing, runs cool and quiet, yet to see it over 70Â°c using the default fan profile.
All games are running great, nice and smooth with no glitches/hitches/stuttering, etc..............


----------



## danlee

I got my 5870 yesterday









Gotta love it, just barely had enough room for it. Was able to mount it so the exhaust vents are able to actually have a place to put out exhaust


----------



## Futan

MSI Afterburner is what you want for OC, grunion. Works with all cards/brands. Can easily OC to 1000MHz with it. Have to up the voltage quite a bit though.


----------



## Anirk

I just bought my 5850, cant wait to put it under water =)


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
MSI Afterburner is what you want for OC, grunion. Works with all cards/brands. Can easily OC to 1000MHz with it. Have to up the voltage quite a bit though.

Nice little tool, except I can't set core clock > 900mhz, reverts to 899mhz.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anirk* 
I just bought my 5850, cant wait to put it under water =)

where did you order it from? Everywhere is out of stock


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Nice little tool, except I can't set core clock > 900mhz, reverts to 899mhz.

Use Afterburner for the voltages and fan speeds, then use AMD GPU Tool (HD5870 edition, its on Guru3d) for the clock speeds


----------



## cbr600

whats the newest drivers for windows vista mine says package 8.6 that's not right is it


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Wow. That's a lot of people to be jealous of!









Just kidding, good luck with the cards guys. I just ordered one for a customer so at least I'll get to see how it performs for myself.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Finally









Can someone get me up to speed?
OC tools, voltage tweaking, Riva support yet or any app. for that matter?

Card is amazing, runs cool and quiet, yet to see it over 70Â°c using the default fan profile.
All games are running great, nice and smooth with no glitches/hitches/stuttering, etc..............










most beautiful pic ive seen so far, the contrast of colors of the 2 cards is sexy


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
whats the newest drivers for windows vista mine says package 8.6 that's not right is it

i have vista 64bit, and catylst drivers are 9.9 i have, been workin well so far


----------



## Gabkicks

the 5850 is about the same length as the 4850? I am looking around for some place that is selling it for 259 w/ free shipping. amazon and newegg are all sold out >_<


----------



## hitman1985

weeeeee,

once i sell all my wc gear, ill be buying most likely a 5870 (if they come available till then )

finally decided to stick with a decent AC setup... so approx 1 week and ill be dropping the bombs with a new gpu xD


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Nice little tool, except I can't set core clock > 900mhz, reverts to 899mhz.

Will need to flash to asus bios, see a few pages back. It will up ccc limts, thus msi limits as well.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
the 5850 is about the same length as the 4850? I am looking around for some place that is selling it for 259 w/ free shipping. amazon and newegg are all sold out >_<

5850 is length of 4870/4890 (~9-1/2")


----------



## Futan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Will need to flash to asus bios, see a few pages back. It will up ccc limts, thus msi limits as well.

Oh. I didn't know that. Thought the 1200MHz max was universal, not just ASUS.


----------



## Robilar

This card runs amazingly cool. Very impressive.

I gave COD WAW a whirl as well. Although a pair of 4890's provided higher maximum frame rates, the HD5870 provides higher minimum frame rates (which is better for gaming).


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
Oh. I didn't know that. Thought the 1200MHz max was universal, not just ASUS.

The ASUS bios is 1200 core/1400 mem. The mem on the 5850/5870 is rated at 1250 mhz, so 1300-1350 is possible normal overclock.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Just got my first Sapphire today. Number 2 coming in a few days (hard to find stock locally).

arite added you to member list, I just added you as having xfired sapphire 5870's since your gettin it soon


----------



## grunion

Reinstalled Crysis, 295 comparison.
Not too shabby.










EDIT> @ Robilar How do you have the older CCC interface?
I don't like the newer one.


----------



## ecaftermath

Just got mine today..not much difference than having 2x 4890


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecaftermath* 
Just got mine today..not much difference than having 2x 4890

thx for the info, because i was contemplating getting one, but my 2x 4890's i'll bee good at least till the 5890's come out


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
i have vista 64bit, and catylst drivers are 9.9 i have, been workin well so far

if the 9.9 drivers work then why does ati recommend the 8.66 RC drivers for the 5870? that doesn't make sense to me. i wish i wasn't so lazy so i could reinstall the 9.9 drivers and compare the performance


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *indianajonze*


if the 9.9 drivers work then why does ati recommend the 8.66 RC drivers for the 5870? that doesn't make sense to me. i wish i wasn't so lazy so i could reinstall the 9.9 drivers and compare the performance


8.66 is the driver package, 9.9 is the Catalyst version.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Just got my first Sapphire today. Number 2 coming in a few days (hard to find stock locally).


Robilar it looks like you just couldn't resist. You are right about the stock locally most of the locations at Canada Computers had their 5870's sold out and I checked the warehouses and there is little stock if any left. I'm surprised to see the HAF 932 has that much room for the 5870 which makes me question whether or not I can handle a 5870 X2 in my case and how much power consumption a Quad-Fire 5870 X2 setup will consume.


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


8.66 is the driver package, 9.9 is the Catalyst version.


ah, i knew that









i just read the 9.9 release notes and it comes with driver version 8.65. so the 8.66 betas are in fact the latest available


----------



## Deano12345

I'm picking up a Sapphire 5850 soon (hopefully by the end of the week)

Am I the first one here to have one ?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
Robilar it looks like you just couldn't resist. You are right about the stock locally most of the locations at Canada Computers had their 5870's sold out and I checked the warehouses and there is little stock if any left. I'm surprised to see the HAF 932 has that much room for the 5870 which makes me question whether or not I can handle a 5870 X2 in my case and how much power consumption a Quad-Fire 5870 X2 setup will consume.

There is tons of clearance at the end (at least another 3 inches or so).


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indianajonze* 
ah, i knew that









i just read the 9.9 release notes and it comes with driver version 8.65. so the 8.66 betas are in fact the latest available

ahh, sry if i confused you, I thought you were talking about the catalyst newest drivers.


----------



## Deano12345

Hey guys,forgot to ask.Would my PSU be alright to run a 5850 ?


----------



## Robilar

A single 5850 yes, not two of them though.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Hey guys,forgot to ask.Would my PSU be alright to run a 5850 ?

well it says the minimum required psu for a 5850 is 500, but your fine with your 450watt for now, but if you decide to get another one in xfire, u need to upgrade.. 700-800 watt psu's aren't that expensive now, check newegg


----------



## thr33niL

Damn, I can't wait for some newer drivers. The 9.9s suck for me.


----------



## rico2001

some kingpincooling.com insanity!


----------



## GeneralCuster44

by the way I do not think there will ever be a 5890x2!!!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeneralCuster44* 
by the way I do not think there will ever be a 5890x2!!!

lol, i put it there because its my dream


----------



## Smokinu

Anyone of you 5850 owners also have a bloodrage mobo? I was thinking of ordering two of these cards but Im not sure if they will fit or not







Im def not worried about fitment of the case (I have ginormous Cosmos S). Also has anyone seen the ASUS 5850's out yet anywhere? I have only came across their 5870's atm.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smokinu*


Anyone of you 5850 owners also have a bloodrage mobo? I was thinking of ordering two of these cards but Im not sure if they will fit or not







Im def not worried about fitment of the case (I have ginormous Cosmos S). Also has anyone seen the ASUS 5850's out yet anywhere? I have only came across their 5870's atm.



and yes they should fit fine. as they most likely just gained in lenght rather then thickness over a 4870x2 which fits fine


----------



## iPood

Add me please!

I got the XFX 5870 1GB today, here are some pics:

In the box:










Compared to my 9800gt with the zalman vf1000 cooler, damn this card is huge!









11" long...that's what she said...










They look like car exhausts...but they are intakes?










I tried to be a photogropher and attempted to take some type of angular pics




























It barely fit in my case










As you can see I can't have a hard drive in front of it










Awesome that this card fits inside of a $35 Logysis case!


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


btw the reserved list is still looking big, WHERE ARE YOUR CARDS people










That's what I'm thinking...
Talk is cheap.

Amazing, the first 6-8 pages (40 posts per page) are of people who don't even own the card. Thought this was the 58xx owners thread.

As always, Robilar is the reliable one along with the hand full of other people who actually own the card.

Does anyone know if the Scythe Musashi will fit on the 5870?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


A single 5850 yes, not two of them though.


Awesome,thanks man.Just have to wait for them to arrive from Germany now


----------



## Jessecoolwhip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


some kingpincooling.com insanity!










woah! I'm speechless


----------



## JustusIV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jessecoolwhip*


woah! I'm speechless


A couple of things, i thought the ati overdrive was locked currently? where are they getting that from?
Second what kinda over clock can you get on the factory air. i was seeing about 1050 i thought.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPood*


Add me please!

I got the XFX 5870 1GB today, here are some pics:

In the box:










Compared to my 9800gt with the zalman vf1000 cooler, damn this card is huge!









11" long...that's what she said...










They look like car exhausts...but they are intakes?










I tried to be a photogropher and attempted to take some type of angular pics




























It barely fit in my case










As you can see I can't have a hard drive in front of it










Awesome that this card fits inside of a $35 Logysis case!



probly the best pics ive seen in a while....no EVER


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jessecoolwhip*


woah! I'm speechless


53k?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


some kingpincooling.com insanity!










How does he have access to 1500 on the core and 1500 on the mem?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


How does he have access to 1500 on the core and 1500 on the mem?


it allows you to max out at 1500, havn't seen anyone even get close to it


----------



## JustusIV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


How does he have access to 1500 on the core and 1500 on the mem?


Thats what i was wondering!


----------



## benko

anybody can tell me precisely how long is 5870?

Thank you


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


anybody can tell me precisely how long is 5870?

Thank you


It is approximately 11" long (from what I have read).


----------



## JarrettM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


some kingpincooling.com insanity!










127C Degrees???? Yikes!

Also, my HD 5870 came in yesterday. Man, I want to get an extra one of these for Crossfire! Anyone try out Crysis Wars with it? I was able to play the game at a minimum of 28FPS with the following settings and with zero overclocking:

Ingame:
1920 x 1080
All Enthusiast Settings
8 x AA

ATI CCC:
AA - Application Controled (Box gives best performance but you can use any with minimal decrease)
AA Mode - Super-Sample AA
16 x AF
AI (Doesn't matter though Standard seems to give a tiny increase of 1-2FPS)
Mip-Map - High Quality

To see pics, go to my reply in the 1080p MAX OUT Thread.


----------



## benko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


It is approximately 11" long (from what I have read).


aproximetly isnt enough for me









in my case i can put card with maximum lenght 27.5cm...
so will 5870fit?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


anybody can tell me precisely how long is 5870?

Thank you


on the last 2 pages, someone posted the pics of his xfx 5870 with a ruler next to it, its exactly 11" looks like, check it out for yourself, i think its the page b4 this one


----------



## [email protected]'D

I want to ordered a 5850 but Im stuck between the sapphire and the powercolor*only ones in stock*? Any suggestions?


----------



## benko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


on the last 2 pages, someone posted the pics of his xfx 5870 with a ruler next to it, its exactly 11" looks like, check it out for yourself, i think its the page b4 this one


tnx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


I want to ordered a 5850 but Im stuck between the sapphire and the powercolor*only ones in stock*? Any suggestions?


i would go for sapphire


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
I want to ordered a 5850 but Im stuck between the sapphire and the powercolor*only ones in stock*? Any suggestions?

haven't really heard to much about the powercolor, ive seen alot of people with the sapphire so I would go with that....if the cards are engineered with the same quality, i would choose watever card looks nice to you


----------



## [email protected]'D

yeah I went with the powercolour....Just on the basis I heard they were all the same etc. And I just prefered the look of the powercolor over the sapphire


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
yeah I went with the powercolour....Just on the basis I heard they were all the same etc. And I just prefered the look of the powercolor over the sapphire

nice choice, im gunna most likely go for the xfx when i get a 5800 series card, but i heard in your other thread that they wer out of stock


----------



## indianajonze

so does anyone have any info as to when we're going to get some real drivers?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indianajonze* 
so does anyone have any info as to when we're going to get some real drivers?

what do you mean by "real"


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


nice choice, im gunna most likely go for the xfx when i get a 5800 series card, but i heard in your other thread that they wer out of stock


every etailer I checked in the uk none of them had the xfx 5850 in stock, pretty lmae tbh. I do know of a good site that has lots of other branded 58** series cards but no xfx


----------



## hokk

Hey i gotz mine









i got world record also

lol

http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/radeon_hd_5850


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


Hey i gotz mine









i got world record also

lol

http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/radeon_hd_5850


Nice








Post up some game benchies.
I'm might try some CFX with a 5850.


----------



## iPood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


what do you mean by "real"


For some reason all sites (including ati and the disc) have the latest 58xx drivers as Catalyst 8.66 drivers when the latest are 9.9.


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Nice








Post up some game benchies.
I'm might try some CFX with a 5850.



Well i've not got screens at moment (at work)

but

i remember theses

*Crysis* - 1920x1080 Ultrahigh DX10 AAx2 AFx16

GPU_Timedemo

26.8 FPS avg

and left 4 dead didn't drop under 120 fps maxed out at 1920x1080 with 8xaa and 16xaf.

i'll bench some others when home.


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPood*


For some reason all sites (including ati and the disc) have the latest 58xx drivers as Catalyst 8.66 drivers when the latest are 9.9.


8.66 is the display driver version i think. 9.9 is the catalyst version number


----------



## Sickened1

Go ahead and add me to the list. I just won a 5850 from sapphire and ordered another one from amazon. So put me down for 2x Sapphire 5850 CF


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
8.66 is the display driver version i think. 9.9 is the catalyst version number

yes this is right, not completley sure about the numbers, but i know the catylst version is different from the display driver version


----------



## Jessecoolwhip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustusIV*


A couple of things, i thought the ati overdrive was locked currently? where are they getting that from?
Second what kinda over clock can you get on the factory air. i was seeing about 1050 i thought.


I'm not really sure. http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=199

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JarrettM*


127C Degrees???? Yikes!


pretty sure it was at -120c or somewhere around there


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


what do you mean by "real"


the 8.66 drivers shipping with the 5870 are "release candidate". so by real i mean 1) not rc and 2) optimized for the shipping hardware


----------



## rico2001

Sapphire 5850 back available at the egg.








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102857

Still think I'll wait a little longer.


----------



## Robilar

I'm getting some odd minor pixellation when web browsing.

Works fine during games though.

Mind you I am running XP with beta drivers so I expect this will be resolved shortly.


----------



## Turtlewrench

OK sign me up, I got my 5850 today.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench* 
OK sign me up, I got my 5850 today.










that card looks rediculous, i like the design


----------



## snow cakes

41 members in the club, and 10 pictures....jeez people


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah..more pictures.. more benches...pleeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## SS_Patrick

I have a thread with my benches









http://www.overclock.net/ati/586079-...-evil-5-a.html

also Sign me up


----------



## Turtlewrench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


that card looks rediculous, i like the design










I just 3dmark06 benched it at 1280x1024(free ware) and when I had mt OC'd BFG GTS 8800 512 up to 750/1900/1050 (core/shade/mem) I scored a 14776 or close to that. Just did it with the new card and I am at 19187. Thats a nice bump. Cant wait to OC this thing and see what i get. I also put in 4g's of 1066 but they only work at 800, not sure if that helped the score. I am new to all this OCing.

But this card rocks.

And moar pics from owners please, other wise how do we really know? LOL

Oh and a question, when I use CPUID and look at my mem card it says that my core is 157 and mem is 300 whats up with that?


----------



## manushranz

just did a standard run on 3dmark06.

Evrything at stock.....is my score OK?


----------



## Lyall

Just got mine today.


































Temperatures are great and the overclock is stable.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manushranz*


just did a standard run on 3dmark06.

Evrything at stock.....is my score OK?




Looks about right considering your CPU is not overclocked. I score close to 25,000 with my CPU at 3.8ghz.


----------



## rico2001

@Lyall
You flashed to the ASUS bios, correct?


----------



## SkillzKillz

Finally this club starts to show some members.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottb75*


Looks about right considering your CPU is not overclocked. I score close to 25,000 with my CPU at 3.8ghz.


Can you post that please?

I get considerably less with my CPU at 4ghz.


----------



## grunion

Seriously this card is amazing, been gaming all day








My 295 isn't even in the same league as this card, seriously.
Game play is so smooth, iq is gorgeous....and on and on and on.

Vantage, 13839
06, 20050

I know we're all tired of Crysis this, Crysis that, but I equate Crysis play now to when I went from 260/280 to the 295.
Except the game play is unbelievably smooth when compared to the 295, fps is right on par as well.

Totally enthralled with the 5870, can't wait for tri fire









Posted this earlier, 5870 vs 295 Crysis
Close as you can see, but actual game play goes to the 5870.



















And some advice for you guys waiting on fermi...........DON'T









Oh Mega needs cleaned


----------



## Robilar

Nice Grunion!

I also noticed a huge improvement over my GTX295 (but then again my paired 4890's eats my GTX295 for breakfast as well...)

My second 5870 is coming in tomorrow so I'll get a gander at what it looks like.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Seriously this card is amazing, been gaming all day








My 295 isn't even in the same league as this card, seriously.
Game play is so smooth, iq is gorgeous....and on and on and on.

Vantage, 13839
06, 20050

I know we're all tired of Crysis this, Crysis that, but I equate Crysis play now to when I went from 260/280 to the 295.
Except the game play is unbelievably smooth when compared to the 295, fps is right on par as well.

Totally enthralled with the 5870, can't wait for tri fire









Posted this earlier, 5870 vs 295 Crysis
Close as you can see, but actual game play goes to the 5870.
...
...
And some advice for you guys waiting on fermi...........DON'T









Oh Mega needs cleaned

I replayed through Crysis again maxed out with 4xAA and now I'm done with it, I never again need to use it as a benchmark of how awesome my GPU is. I went from (2) 8800GTX to 3870 trifire to (2) 4870 512mb and it took a single 5870 to finally make it playable above 30fps min. Kinda sad now that I think about it.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
I replayed through Crysis again maxed out with 4xAA and now I'm done with it, I never again need to use it as a benchmark of how awesome my GPU is. I went from (2) 8800GTX to 3870 trifire to (2) 4870 512mb and it took a single 5870 to finally make it playable above 30fps min. Kinda sad now that I think about it.

Really is

Crysis has sold more gfx cards than Newegg


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Really is

Crysis has sold more gfx cards than Newegg










Maybe Newegg should start paying Crytek commission? they could get their picture on a salesman of the year plaque or something


----------



## Prox

can i join?







sapphire 5870


----------



## iPood

3dmark Vatange, 5870 1GB 900core, 1300mem

E6600 @ 3.5ghz
4gb of ram
xfx 5870 (pics on page 63)


----------



## Patch

Got some nice packages today.


----------



## oxymorosis

Count me in ... just got my Sapphire 5870 1gb installed today.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/arymd/


----------



## Lyall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


You flashed to the ASUS bios, correct?


Yeah, I got sick of the 900/1300 limit. Afterburner works fine now.


----------



## snow cakes

almost 50 members gentlemen keep up the newegg shopping cards


----------



## Rivalshow

I'll be getting mine tommorow, so might aswell add me to the list.









Sapphire HD5870 1GB.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyall*


Yeah, I got sick of the 900/1300 limit. Afterburner works fine now.


So to understand you correctly, you have your normal Sapphire bios with ccc capped at 900/1300 and AfterBurner is pushing it passed that limit to 1Ghz? If so, I didnâ€™t know that. I thought people had to get the ASUS bios to up the ccc, thus upping what Afterburner could see.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


almost 50 members gentlemen keep up the newegg shopping cards










Thanks for keeping on top of the thread updates and moderating, Snow.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rivalshow*


I'll be getting mine tommorow, so might aswell add me to the list.









Sapphire HD5870 1GB.


Congrats, Rivalshow.


----------



## Lyall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


So to understand you correctly, you have your normal Sapphire bios with ccc capped at 900/1300 and AfterBurner is pushing it passed that limit to 1Ghz? If so, I didnâ€™t know that. I thought people had to get the ASUS bios to up the ccc, thus upping what Afterburner could see.


Unfortunately not. Afterburner seems to be forced to the same limits as CCC, hence why I flashed it with the uncapped Asus bios.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyall*


Unfortunately not. Afterburner seems to be forced to the same limits as CCC, hence why I flashed it with the uncapped Asus bios.


Gotcha. what I though. Thanks so much for the info.









Now if we can find a ASUS 5850 bios to go around, that would be great. Someone hurry up and buy one.


----------



## Futan

Wow, Lyall. I could only get 1GHz stable at about 1.35v and you got it at 1.2?

Later tonight I'll get more pics up for you, snow cakes.


----------



## Lyall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
Wow, Lyall. I could only get 1GHz stable at about 1.35v and you got it at 1.2?

Yeah, would be interesting to see how far it would clock at 1.35v







. I remember reading on XS that the default voltage seems to vary over 5870s. For example mine and a couple of others default at 1.12v where as some default at 1.16v. Some review sites are saying that its basically a VID for the GPU Core.

From Beyond3D

Quote:

Lightman : Going back to card loudness I've noticed that some models are using 1.125V for GPU under load (like mine Sapphire) and other are using 1.165V under load. This might explain quite big variations between different reviews in power consumption tests under load...

Dave Baumann : Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worse case for the product range.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *from XS*
Originally Posted by jaredpace View Post
Got some Info:

http://forums.anandtech.com/messagev...=y&STARTPAGE=2

Good news for the 5870
157/300 .95v idle
400/900 .95v/1.063 blu-ray, UVD
400/1200 1.063v 2d multi-display eyefinity
600/900 1.063v OVP/OCP initiate throttle
850/1200 1.162v 3d performance

And, loco just did 1200mhz core / 1250mhz mem on Tri-Fire using 1.375v thru afterburner (LN2 cooled). He says that > 1.375v doesn't give him any higher mhz, so he thinks that OCP must exist somewhere around 1.375v.

ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series Graphics Cards - Designed by the Community

Quote:

With the ATI Radeon HD 5800 series we've implemented a hardware-level overvolt protection scheme where a signal from the regulators can be fed into the GPU directly and the GPU can take action if the regulators indicate they are operating out of their specification. In the unlikely event that such a scenario happens, rather than the board turning off, the GPU is designed to clock down to get the regulators back into a normal operating zone and then clock back up when they have done so.
update: link fixed.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


So to understand you correctly, you have your normal Sapphire bios with ccc capped at 900/1300 and AfterBurner is pushing it passed that limit to 1Ghz? If so, I didn't know that. I thought people had to get the ASUS bios to up the ccc, thus upping what Afterburner could see.

Thanks for keeping on top of the thread updates and moderating, Snow.










you know it







ay btw rico, wheres your 5870


----------



## snow cakes

BTW if your on the member list, try and put the PHP code in your signature, this promotes the club and lets people know about it just incase they are unaware. Aritey I'm gunna go back to working b4 my boss finds OC


----------



## CDMAN

Had some time to start benching last night, here is my 1st 5870 Crossfire vantage score. No PhysX. More to come later.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1477004


----------



## Turtlewrench

Since I am new to OCing in general let me ask, what are most 5850 users using to OC their cards? Also what are they setting them at with good results? And what are the best tests to put them through?

Thanks


----------



## UberN00B

does anyone know if a Thermalright HR-03 GT will fit on a 5850/70?


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench*


Since I am new to OCing in general let me ask, what are most 5850 users using to OC their cards? Also what are they setting them at with good results? And what are the best tests to put them through?

Thanks


Use Afterburner for the voltages and fan speeds. 
Use AMD GPU Tool for the clock speeds.

As far as settings go, that will depend on the type of cooling you are using and the luck of getting a good binned chip (gpu). Some chips overclock higher than others.

A few programs used to test video cards are:
3D Mark (Any Verson)
Furmark
Crysis benchmark tool
Far Cry 2 benchmark tool


----------



## Turtlewrench

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
Use Afterburner for the voltages and fan speeds.
Use AMD GPU Tool for the clock speeds.

As far as settings go, that will depend on the type of cooling you are using and the luck of getting a good binned chip (gpu). Some chips overclock higher than others.

A few programs used to test video cards are:
3D Mark (Any Verson)
Furmark
Crysis benchmark tool
Far Cry 2 benchmark tool


OK thanks will check them out

In the CCC it says I can bump my core up to 775, and my mem to 1125. Meaning that is as far as the sliders will allow me to go. Is that average?

Oh I am using a Sunbeam CCTF92, looks like a Dark knight kinda cooler, A 120mm to pull in air, and the side mounted 230mm(can with case), and a 120mm to pull the air out. CCC says its running with out load at 31 degrees. What should I look for as max temp on this thing?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberN00B* 
does anyone know if a Thermalright HR-03 GT will fit on a 5850/70?

I think the mounting holes are the same distance apart, the only issue could be interference with caps/memsinks. A quick google hasn't brought anything up, if you have the HR-03 why not just see if it will fit








It's only a little effort and you can verify it one way or the other then, besides even if it doesn't fit it's the perfect excuse to replace the TIM on the stock cooler.


----------



## Turtlewrench

OK I need some advice on the AMD tools. It will not allow me to run it as an admin in Vista 64 it seems. Did I install it wrong? When I right click on it the opt to run as Admin is greyed out. Any ideas?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Had some time to start benching last night, here is my 1st 5870 Crossfire vantage score. No PhysX. More to come later.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1477004




dam nice benches


----------



## CL3P20

Anyone interested in working out the vMEM mods for the GPU..? I will need assistance, as I dont have a 58xx mehself


----------



## Diabolical999

W00t, add me to the list. Just got my XFX HD 5870 today! Only an inch of room to spare before it hit the hdd cage, in my cheap ass Cooler Master mid-tower case. Yes, it can fit _even_ in a $35 mid-tower, lol. Lousy cell phone pics. after unboxing / installing:


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Anyone interested in working out the vMEM mods for the GPU..? I will need assistance, as I dont have a 58xx mehself










If you post where and what to measure I may be able to check it out tonight. I just got the first pair of 5870's yesterday and haven't even looked under the heatsinks yet.







I am a little bit wary of putting my hot soldering iron of death on such valuable hardware......

These babies are gonna go quad LN2 (got the extra thermometers ordered and waiting for Vince to get back from Taiwan to get another pair of pots).


----------



## scottb75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Can you post that please?

I get considerably less with my CPU at 4ghz.


I stand corrected I get about the same as you: 24,197


----------



## Robilar

Thanks Scott. I was concerned that drivers might have been impacting performance.

REP+


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


you know it







ay btw rico, wheres your 5870










Still debating on weather to get a 5850 + (2) 22" monitors, 5850 + 5870, or wait for 5850 X2. I'm going to try to get the whole series again, but have a tough time deciding on which way to go first.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diabolical999*


W00t, add me to the list. Just got my XFX HD 5870 today! Only an inch of room to spare before it hit the hdd cage, in my cheap ass Cooler Master mid-tower case. Yes, it can fit _even_ in a $35 mid-tower, lol. Lousy cell phone pics. after unboxing / installing:





































lol the fresh High Definition pics









updated


----------



## snow cakes

just hit 50 members, lets make it 100 by december


----------



## henrys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
just hit 50 members, lets make it 100 by december

+1 more member here. I will upload some pics of my computer tonight.


----------



## hokk

Just some hwbot damage


----------



## Turtlewrench

OK I just tried OCing my 5850 from stock to 773core, 1119mem and my mark06 score went down. I am using afterburner. So does this make any sense, or what am I doing wrong?


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench*


OK I just tried OCing my 5850 from stock to 773core, 1119mem and my mark06 score went down. I am using afterburner. So does this make any sense, or what am I doing wrong?


Don't know if this is totally your issue but the 5800 series has a over-currenting / artifacting protection built in, where if detecting instability, it will back down it's performance to maintain stability. With your clocks you just mentioned, I won't necessarily say that is your problem.

Try testing vantage stock and again at your oc clocks and see if you get the same experience.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *henrys*


+1 more member here. I will upload some pics of my computer tonight.










holla to THAT


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench*


OK I just tried OCing my 5850 from stock to 773core, 1119mem and my mark06 score went down. I am using afterburner. So does this make any sense, or what am I doing wrong?


remember if you oc it to much you get less preformance with the way new cards are. Did you up the voltage at all? I believe the 5850 pulls less volts than the 5870, which is why it uses less power under load and idle.

IF that is the case try OC'ing with MSI afterburner


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


If you post where and what to measure I may be able to check it out tonight. I just got the first pair of 5870's yesterday and haven't even looked under the heatsinks yet.








I am a little bit wary of putting my hot soldering iron of death on such valuable hardware......

These babies are gonna go quad LN2 (got the extra thermometers ordered and waiting for Vince to get back from Taiwan to get another pair of pots).


 Well here is a pic from the thread over on XS..I am talking with Largon about hard mod options for the 58xx's...










If you could..please measure and mark the resistors in the red and yellow areas for me please..








Attachment 125441


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Well here is a pic from the thread over on XS..I am talking with Largon about hard mod options for the 58xx's...










If you could..please measure and mark the resistors in the red and yellow areas for me please..








Attachment 125441


wait what is this a pic of the 5850?


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


wait what is this a pic of the 5850?


Thats a 5870. the 5850 would have the Power connectors facing the 3 oclock direction


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


Thats a 5870. the 5850 would have the Power connectors facing the 3 oclock direction


----------



## jaded

Heres my MSI 5850. My other one will be here tomorrow! So technically I have 2 in xfire


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaded* 
Heres my MSI 5850. My other one will be here tomorrow! So technically I have 2 in xfire

added


----------



## hokk

Ahh download the AMD overclocking tool that should get you started.

most tools wount get you higher than that.


----------



## snow cakes

whats this AMD tool for overclocking about, i never heard of it?


----------



## Contagion

add me to the list please!


----------



## Narynan

Alright so I have a delimma.

I have the card in my sig (XFX 5870). I can take it back to frys in exchange for two Diamond 5850's. I got the receipt so no worries there. So the question is...

With my rig, and 160 dollars difference, would you take the 5870, or two 5850?

I'm not worried about OVERKILL. I don't believe it exists, that's why I overclock.


----------



## grunion

Single

CF is really cpu heavy, q66 @ 3.4 is will not give you max potential.


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Single

CF is really cpu heavy, q66 @ 3.4 is will not give you max potential.


Thank you

But I will go Crossfire eventually anyway. So, taking that into account, should I do 5850's now, or 5870's down the road.


----------



## wiggy2k7

id stick with the 5870 for now and CF it when you have a faster cpu


----------



## WingedCow

This AMD GPU Tool thingy you guys use doesnt work for me  it says Failed: No valid devices found! lol


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7*


id stick with the 5870 for now and CF it when you have a faster cpu


exactly this, stick with the 5870 and you can always xfireit later on, or even tri fire, is a way better investment IMO m8


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


add me to the list please!


did it done finished


----------



## Narynan

Is my processor so lowly that it would see drastic diminishing gains vers a 9550? Because thats the going to cost give or take less than another 5870 / or crossfire 5850's. I just dont think with my ram, and my socket (no, Im not currently REMOTELY interested in going Core i?) is worth upgrading over that. I have 6400 ram, which means that I could, with my current ram, only get about the same OC on a 9550. So without an upgrade to the ram too, I just dont see it being AS worthwhile.

*GASP*

So with all that being said..... Still think the 5870?

Maybe it would be better, because I wann go Eyefinity, sooooo.... If I hit crossfire... CURRENTLY, I cant do eyefinity. Well... actually i cant currently do Eyefinity anyway, so it's not like it matters


----------



## Robilar

If you go 5850's in crossfire I'd be curious to see if you take a performance hit with your motherboard (its X38 and has two 8x8x lanes in Crossfire) compared to dual 16x16x lanes.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


Is my processor so lowly that it would see drastic diminishing gains vers a 9550? Because thats the going to cost give or take less than another 5870 / or crossfire 5850's. I just dont think with my ram, and my socket (no, Im not currently REMOTELY interested in going Core i?) is worth upgrading over that. I have 6400 ram, which means that I could, with my current ram, only get about the same OC on a 9550. So without an upgrade to the ram too, I just dont see it being AS worthwhile.

*GASP*

So with all that being said..... Still think the 5870?

Maybe it would be better, because I wann go Eyefinity, sooooo.... If I hit crossfire... CURRENTLY, I cant do eyefinity. Well... actually i cant currently do Eyefinity anyway, so it's not like it matters


im not really good with AMD cpu's , but don't you have your 5870 installed already? what was your vantage score on 3dmark?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


If you go 5850's in crossfire I'd be curious to see if you take a performance hit with your motherboard (its X38 and has two 8x8x lanes in Crossfire) compared to dual 16x16x lanes.


good thing to point out, i didn't even realize it wasn't pci-xpress16x 2.0, your next upgrade i would make an x58 or similar board


----------



## Narynan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
If you go 5850's in crossfire I'd be curious to see if you take a performance hit with your motherboard (its X38 and has two 8x8x lanes in Crossfire) compared to dual 16x16x lanes.

Well this might be me being a bit ignorant, but on the ASUS website, and how I always understood this particular board was that it had...

2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (both @ x16 mode) supports CrossFire Technology

So I never thought I needed to worry about it.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


Well this might be me being a bit ignorant, but on the ASUS website, and how I always understood this particular board was that it had...

2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (both @ x16 mode) supports CrossFire Technology

So I never thought I needed to worry about it.


No you're right, the MF has 2 x16 PCI-E 2.0 slots and 2 x1 slots. It was the first board to offer PCI-E 2.0 IIRC. It's one of the main reasons I bought the board. 
Check out the GPU-Z screen:


----------



## Yogi

Ordered 10 minutes ago


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


No you're right, the MF has 2 x16 PCI-E 2.0 slots and 2 x1 slots. It was the first board to offer PCI-E 2.0 IIRC. It's one of the main reasons I bought the board. 
Check out the GPU-Z screen:










nice! Thanks. I was starting to get all worried and im not at home to check my rig myself.

Because those features are what made me buy this board over a 750i.

Thanks again (+rep)

So with that bottleneck out of the way, IS the 5850 worth it?


----------



## Shroomalistic

Add me to the club, got my HIS 5850 yesterday.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


If you go 5850's in crossfire I'd be curious to see if you take a performance hit with your motherboard (its X38 and has two 8x8x lanes in Crossfire) compared to dual 16x16x lanes.


The X38/48 both do 16x16x when two cards are running


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shroomalistic*


Add me to the club, got my HIS 5850 yesterday.


Congrats! Welcome to the club and enjoy!


----------



## jaded

Quick question, LIke ive said before this is my first ATI card in AGES. Since like the 9700 and 9800 PROs way back in the day 5 years ago. (I own a the MSI 5850 on newegg, 2 of them, the 2nd isnt here yet so no worries with it yet ) Basically when I OC my card I am limited going passed 775 core and 1125memory? Sup with that? Thats all the card can handle? and why does it give me a limitation of what I can clock to? Nvidia never did that, you just OC'd as far as you wanted to until you saw artifacts or something..Sup with this? Other than this card rocks!!!!!!! I got 25,300 3dmarks on 3dmark06 with 1 card on my i7 clocked @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaded* 
Quick question, LIke ive said before this is my first ATI card in AGES. Since like the 9700 and 9800 PROs way back in the day 5 years ago. (I own a the MSI 5850 on newegg, 2 of them, the 2nd isnt here yet so no worries with it yet ) *Basically when I OC my card I am limited going passed 775 core and 1125memory? Sup with that? Thats all the card can handle?* and why does it give me a limitation of what I can clock to? Nvidia never did that, you just OC'd as far as you wanted to until you saw artifacts or something..Sup with this? Other than this card rocks!!!!!!! I got 25,300 3dmarks on 3dmark06 with 1 card on my i7 clocked @ 4.5Ghz

Yes, on stock voltage, they limited it to that. Want higher clocks than that, then simply install MSI Afterburner or AMD GPU Tool and increase the voltage / clocks with them.


----------



## Patch

ASUS 5870 gets nekked.



















While light on the accessories compared to Sapphire cards I've gotten recently, the plastic protectors are a nice touch by ASUS.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Got my 5850 in the post like 20 mins ago, shoddy pictures sorry they were taken with my phone


















I will take some better pictures when it is installed etc.


----------



## manushranz

got mine a few days ago......had to remove the HDD bay of my scout...but it is a sleeker look IMO.
Attachment 125480


----------



## Rivalshow

Wooo... got mine today as expected! pics will be edited to this message once i get my camera back









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Congrats, Rivalshow.










Thanks


----------



## rico2001

@Patch
Very nice pics. Are you going to another thermal paste?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manushranz*


got mine a few days ago......had to remove the HDD bay of my scout...but it is a sleeker look IMO.
Attachment 125480


Sexy Sapphire pic. Congrats.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Got my 5850 in the post like 20 mins ago, shoddy pictures sorry they were taken with my phone


















I will take some better pictures when it is installed etc.


no offense, i think that card is ugly as freek...anyway its a 5850 so i can't complain


----------



## alwischy

Mines already to rip but OMG EK better hurry up with that water block the fan on this card is louder then a donkey thats just been kicked in the bollocks.








[/IMG]


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


no offense, i think that card is ugly as freek...anyway its a 5850 so i can't complain










HOW DARE YOU nah oj....yeah you cant see him anyway

Did a run of 3dmark06 stock gpu settings

Beat my previous best with my heavily overclocked gtx275 by more than 1000 points soo I'm happy










My first ever ati card and Im loving it can't wait to get my second one


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwischy*


Mines already to rip but OMG EK better hurry up with that water block the fan on this card is louder then a donkey thats just been kicked in the bollocks.








[/IMG]


what camera did you use for that pic


----------



## Deano12345

Hopefully I'll be getting my 5850 tomorrow....please have them in stock


----------



## snow cakes

photoshop


----------



## Deano12345

Blue Fans look awesome !


----------



## alwischy

So if you have a 5850 at Â£200 and a 5870 costs Â£300 that equates to about 3000 points in 3d mark 06 lol easy way to work your Â£per points out.


----------



## hyponerve

Hyponerve








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pez

Can someone measure their cards PCB for me please? I want to get a HD 5870, but some say it's 11.1" and some say it's 10.75" and some say 10.5". I have a P180 and 11" to worth with.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Can someone measure their cards PCB for me please? I want to get a HD 5870, but some say it's 11.1" and some say it's 10.75" and some say 10.5". I have a P180 and 11" to worth with.


I use the P-182 and it fits fine in my case. It helps that they put the power connectors on the side instead of the front like they did with the 4800 series.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottb75*


I use the P-182 and it fits fine in my case. It helps that they put the power connectors on the side instead of the front like they did with the 4800 series.


Oh that's great! Is there a way you could get a pic please? +REP TO YOU!


----------



## alwischy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Can someone measure their cards PCB for me please? I want to get a HD 5870, but some say it's 11.1" and some say it's 10.75" and some say 10.5". I have a P180 and 11" to worth with.


You have bags of room buddy i squeezed mine into a lian-li pc6070 had to chop out the HD tray but just relocated them into 2 empty drive bays,if not dremmels are always an option


----------



## hokk

Heres a pic


















add me now please


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


Heres a pic


















add me now please


the HAF eats that card jesus, looks like im gunna be able to fit 4 of em in mine


----------



## antonis21

One week ago i got my XFX HD5870 and antec 900


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antonis21*


One week ago i got my XFX HD5870 and antec 900


Nice I just picked up a Antec 900 V2 on Monday, Great Case! 5870 next


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


the HAF eats that card jesus, looks like im gunna be able to fit 4 of em in mine










Hehe its not a haf









its a ATCS 840

but yeah size wise it must be similar to a haf932


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
A club started already, huh? No 5850 love.









No 5850 love. What? Add me in. I love my XFX 5850!! It rocks!


----------



## Oupavoc

Looking good everyone, I cant wait to order mine


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wickedout* 
No 5850 love. What? Add me in. I love my XFX 5850!! It rocks!

In my defense, I asked that on day one, page one when the thread was called "5870 owners club".









Anyways, congrats! wickedout


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Here is mine just arrived.


----------



## snow cakes

updated, nice our member list is increasing by almost 10 a day gents


----------



## Diabolical999

Glad I only have 3 hdds.


----------



## Contagion

^^^ haha thats awesome. That card is deff. a Full Tower card.


----------



## Futan

Some pics of the card:

























Some vantage benchies:








i7 @ 4GHz and stock 5870 clocks









i7 @ 4GHz and 5870 @ 1000/1300


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


Some pics of the card:

Some vantage benchies:

i7 @ 4GHz and stock 5870 clocks

i7 @ 4GHz and 5870 @ 1000/1300


you and diabolical999 nice pics, very nice


----------



## snow cakes

only half tha people who are in member list have posted pics, i wanna see some more, even tho they torture me since i'm holding out for a bit ahhhhh


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diabolical999*


Glad I only have 3 hdds.




























u sleep with tha skull facing you? god dam


----------



## Contagion

What drivers to use?
8.66 beta or 9.9?

Heres some pics for ya guys.


----------



## Futan

3DMark06 now.

Stock clocks









990/1300 (crashed at 1000/1300)









Almost no difference. lol.


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


What drivers to use?
8.66 beta or 9.9?


I'm using these that someone posted on the TechPowerUp forums: 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104801

Supposedly _newer_ than the 8.66 RC6 drivers on AMD.com, and more updated than the latest 8.66 RC7 that's exclusive to MSI.com. I dunno though, I've tried everything from the official Catalyst 9.9, to the drivers on the disc that came with the card, to RC6, then RC7, and now the ones from the techpowerup forum. And I honestly noticed NO difference in performance between them all. They're all still beta anyways though, so...


----------



## CL3P20

Those SM2/3.0 scores are looking pretty decent. I would really like to see someones clock speeds on water with one of these GPU's.... so far, a single 5870 isnt doing anything my 4850's wouldnt [at least from the stock cooling I see here so far].









*Anyone with over 1ghz core for benchies yet?


----------



## utnorris

Put me in the club. Got my XFX HD5870 yesterday. Now to flash the bios to the Asus bios and overclock like crazy.


----------



## Contagion

Wow.
Just flashed it with Asus Bios. wow.
On stock volts i got a 950/1300 OC
check out the screeny

Whats the max voltage this should go?
whats the max SAFE voltage i should go?


----------



## whitewidow13

I just ordered another ASUS 5870, I can't wait for that to get here so I can crossfire! I just hope it gets here in time before Borderlands!


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Those SM2/3.0 scores are looking pretty decent. I would really like to see someones clock speeds on water with one of these GPU's.... so far, a single 5870 isnt doing anything my 4850's wouldnt [at least from the stock cooling I see here so far].









*Anyone with over 1ghz core for benchies yet?


I have one of these ASUS 5870's on water, but since I'm still trying to get this P6T7 to install Vista it'll be a while until I can get some clocks. Stupid ASUS







mobos and their Vista hate..... I had similar trouble with a P5Q Pro.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

ill be joining you boys soon, just have to wait for the cards to scale well first.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I have one of these ASUS 5870's on water, but since I'm still trying to get this P6T7 to install Vista it'll be a while until I can get some clocks. Stupid ASUS







mobos and their Vista hate..... I had similar trouble with a P5Q Pro.











 Well I will be watching you







!! Cant wait to sees some hefty OC's with those GPU's..A lot of folks on XS have them too...just most are stock or LN2...not really any median in the 'playing field'.

**My 4850 Xfire was pumping out ~9.2k points on SM2.0 and 11.8k points on SM3.0... I want to see just how far a single 5870 can surpass them.*


----------



## Contagion

Ran Crysis Benchmark Tool with a 1000/1400 OC

here are the results










during the test, i never saw the fps go below 27, the reason the test results say min fps of 13 is because for some reason, at the start of the first test, it hiccups really bad. other tests run smooth.


----------



## Raji8

So would it be better for me to Xfire 4870s or get this card since both options cost about the same


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


So would it be better for me to Xfire 4870s or get this card since both options cost about the same


if by "this card" you mean the 5870, then get the 5870. it beats two 4870's i do believe.
if you meant 5850, then still get the 5850. DX11


----------



## Raji8

Yeah I meant the 5870 hehe


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Wow.
Just flashed it with Asus Bios. wow.
On stock volts i got a 950/1300 OC
check out the screeny

Whats the max voltage this should go?
whats the max SAFE voltage i should go?


what are your desktop backgrounds of? Looks like a really erie game.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
what are your desktop backgrounds of? Looks like a really erie game.

its a snappy from arkham asylum


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
its a snappy from arkham asylum

Oh, I may have to look into that.

So does anyone have a pic of a HD 5870 in a P180/p182/p183? I've got a confirmation that it fits, but I'd just like to see how cramped it looks.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Oh, I may have to look into that.

So does anyone have a pic of a HD 5870 in a P180/p182/p183? I've got a confirmation that it fits, but I'd just like to see how cramped it looks.

just measure 12 inches. if you have 12 inches room then itll fit.
the card is 11ish inches long


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
just measure 12 inches. if you have 12 inches room then itll fit.
the card is 11ish inches long

Well someone stated a couple pages back that they use theirs in a P180, but I was just curious for a picture.


----------



## sicka

I will post pics when my card arrives


----------



## Futan

Crysis @ 1680x1050 Very High DX10 8xAA 32-bit(couldn't get 64-bit to work. I think the D2D version doesn't include the 64-bit version. No Bin64 folder)
925/1250 clocks









Warhead @ 1680x1050 Enthusiast DX10 8xAA


----------



## utnorris

Here is what I did real quick this morning, 929/1243:


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


Crysis @ 1680x1050 Very High DX10 8xAA 32-bit(couldn't get 64-bit to work. I think the D2D version doesn't include the 64-bit version. No Bin64 folder)
925/1250 clocks










How in god's name did you get 50fps at those settings in crysis???


----------



## Futan

The resolution is low compared to the typical 1920x1080 benchmarks I guess? Or maybe the 32-bit part? I'll run it again and see if it was a fluke.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


The resolution is low compared to the typical 1920x1080 benchmarks I guess? Or maybe the 32-bit part? I'll run it again and see if it was a fluke.


make sure CCC is configured to "Let Application Decide"
i did that once, i had to AA set to 2x in CCC and i ran the Crysis benchmark at 4x AA and got a higher fps then i should of.


----------



## Futan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


make sure CCC is configured to "Let Application Decide"
i did that once, i had to AA set to 2x in CCC and i ran the Crysis benchmark at 4x AA and got a higher fps then i should of.


It is set that way. Anti-Aliasing Mode is set to Multi-Sample AA. Should I set it to Adaptive Mult-Sample AA or Super-Sample AA?


----------



## sicka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


Crysis @ 1680x1050 Very High DX10 8xAA 32-bit(couldn't get 64-bit to work. I think the D2D version doesn't include the 64-bit version. No Bin64 folder)
925/1250 clocks









Warhead @ 1680x1050 Enthusiast DX10 8xAA










wow very good


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sicka*


wow very good










oh myyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitewidow13*


I just ordered another ASUS 5870, I can't wait for that to get here so I can crossfire! I just hope it gets here in time before Borderlands!


hahah i hate you thas crazy


----------



## Futan

Okay. Tried it again acouple times. Almost no difference.
1680x1050

















And if you want even more questions raised, I'll show the 1920x1080 and 1900x1200 in windowed mode. lol.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


Okay. Tried it again acouple times. Almost no difference.
1680x1050

















And if you want even more questions raised, I'll show the 1920x1080 and 1900x1200 in windowed mode. lol.


nah its ok. nice fps. cant argue the truth.


----------



## Contagion

heres my bench at those settings.
strange. I know the i7 is good but it cant be that good lol.


----------



## rico2001

Man, you guy's fps are all over the place. Hard to get a read on which is correct.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*










heres my bench at those settings.
strange. I know the i7 is good but it cant be that good lol.


In a game that's even close to being CPU heavy, it will make that big of a difference. Clock for clock, an i7 kills a Phenom II.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


In a game that's even close to being CPU heavy, it will make that big of a difference. Clock for clock, an i7 kills a Phenom II.


its not 12fps better.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
its not 12fps better.

Lol, well what are you clocked at? Based on results...it is lol.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Lol, well what are you clocked at? Based on results...it is lol.

3.8ghz


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


3.8ghz


In general, it would take a Phenom II to hit around 4.4 or higher to match that of a i7 @ 4GHz. While generally 12 fps is a lot for Crysis, a lot more things play into factor like you having a x2 that's unlocked to an x4. That could mean that you have somewhat unstable cores. Even though you may test stable games can always play differently with an OC. I've had 3.65 pass Prime95 for 13 hours, but I couldn't get Crysis to run right and in turn it gave me crappy fps when it would play. Remember that Crysis is also an "Intel Optimized" game, too.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


In general, it would take a Phenom II to hit around 4.4 or higher to match that of a i7 @ 4GHz. While generally 12 fps is a lot for Crysis, a lot more things play into factor like you having a x2 that's unlocked to an x4. That could mean that you have somewhat unstable cores. Even though you may test stable games can always play differently with an OC. I've had 3.65 pass Prime95 for 13 hours, but I couldn't get Crysis to run right and in turn it gave me crappy fps when it would play. Remember that Crysis is also an "Intel Optimized" game, too.


yeah your prolly right. i just find it odd how i have seen other people with i7's and 5870's get a lower fps.
such as this guy
http://www.overclock.net/ati/586079-...-evil-5-a.html
but i dont wanna argue.
it doesnt make a difference to me why you got an oddly high fps. hell, you mighta just got a monster card or something.


----------



## Futan

SS_Patrick's was at 1920x1080. This is mine at that same resolution(windowed):









So his was actually a decent bit better.


----------



## utnorris

Some benches. 1.3v for GPU and 4.6Ghz for I7 920 under phase:

*1021/1298 3Damrk06*


*1021/1298 Vantage*


Not great, but not bad either. Need to put the GPU under water since it has much more.


----------



## grunion

Cleary there is an issue with 8x AA.

Attachment 125709

Attachment 125710


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Cleary there is an issue with 8x AA.


I read somewhere that ATI and Crysis dont like each other. That 8xAA and 4xAA are the same.


----------



## Raji8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


I read somewhere that ATI and Crysis dont like each other. That 8xAA and 4xAA are the same.


Well I believe thats only in the benchmarking program....either way theres a issue because turning it UP to 8xAA does not INCREASE frames by 3 FPS rofl...stupid crysis/nvidia


----------



## Yumyumbublegum

To start off I just got a 5870 and that's where the problem started. Now It could be either the drivers(first version of 5000 series drivers) or the card itself. So before I go on here are the pictures.

The dots happen in all media players, ALL of them.
http://yumyumbublegum.mine.nu/pics/dots.jpg
And the lines happen on my desktop/ in programs. My superbar also flickers from time to time.
http://yumyumbublegum.mine.nu/pics/lines.png

I re-installed the drivers and it's still happening, and when the drivers were uninstalled the problem didn't seem to happen. Now, is this problem caused by the card or the drivers?

And here is the temps/clocks (clocks are stock)
http://yumyumbublegum.mine.nu/pics/tempsstock.png
The lines also do not occur in 3d games. But I do have a problem with Red Faction Guerrilla.

I tried the beta drivers and they didn't work either. Should I RMA the card or is it a driver problem?

The lines don't appear until I start paint.


----------



## Contagion

^^ i dont think its a driver problem
call the comp. and see what they tell you


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yumyumbublegum* 
To start off I just got a 5870 and that's where the problem started. Now It could be either the drivers(first version of 5000 series drivers) or the card itself. So before I go on here are the pictures.

The dots happen in all media players, ALL of them.
http://yumyumbublegum.mine.nu/pics/dots.jpg
And the lines happen on my desktop/ in programs. My superbar also flickers from time to time.
http://yumyumbublegum.mine.nu/pics/lines.png

I re-installed the drivers and it's still happening, and when the drivers were uninstalled the problem didn't seem to happen. Now, is this problem caused by the card or the drivers?

And here is the temps/clocks (clocks are stock)
http://yumyumbublegum.mine.nu/pics/tempsstock.png
The lines also do not occur in 3d games. But I do have a problem with Red Faction Guerrilla.

I tried the beta drivers and they didn't work either. Should I RMA the card or is it a driver problem?

The lines don't appear until I start paint.

Do you have any artifacts in BIOS? I suspect that the card could be faulty, but it is possible for drivers to cause artifacts, only way to rule it out would be trying the card in a different PC or a clean install of windows.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Do you have any artifacts in BIOS? I suspect that the card could be faulty, but it is possible for drivers to cause artifacts, only way to rule it out would be trying the card in a different PC or a clean install of windows.

or run driver sweeper in safe mode, clear out all drivers, then install the ones that you directly get off of amd.com


----------



## scottb75

Well I just flashed my 5870 with the Asus BIOS and am running at 950/1300.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottb75* 
Well I just flashed my 5870 with the Asus BIOS and am running at 950/1300.

nice
raise the voltage and get that thing up to 1ghz


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
nice
raise the voltage and get that thing up to 1ghz

Well I raised the voltage to 1.225v and made it through a 3dmark06 run at 1000/1300.


----------



## rico2001

Great OC Contagion and scottb75.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Great OC Contagion and scottb75.









Thanks, I'm a bit surprised at how cool this 5870 runs despite the voltage bump and OC. Through two entire 3dMark06 runs it never got above 55c, and it idles at 30c. That is with the stock cooler though I did alter the fan profile using MSI Afterburner to make the fan ramp up faster.


----------



## Contagion

yeah seems these things were made for oc'ing
anyone know what the max safe voltage is?


----------



## utnorris

Believe it's 1.36v.

@ Yumyumbublegum, try reseating the card.


----------



## Contagion

Ok, I just ran 3DMark06 for the first time.
System of Test

Phenom II X4 at 3725Mhz
2x2gb DDR2 800 with 5-5-5-15 timings.
HIS 5870 at 1000/1350










i think my cpu score is a little low but im not sure.
tell me what you think


----------



## Diabolical999

^What program are you using to overclock passed 900/1300? The AMD GPU Tool ? Also, what voltage are you running on it @ 1000/1350MHz?


----------



## Yumyumbublegum

Ok, update. The line problem does not occur in BIOS, It doesn't happen on a different computer (vista 64bit). On the other computer I still had those white speckles while playing videos, but a lot less noticeable and a slight graphical error in Unreal Tournament 3. I just put the card back into the computer, I'll see if it fixed anything.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diabolical999* 
^What program are you using to overclock passed 900/1300? The AMD GPU Tool ? Also, what voltage are you running on it @ 1000/1350MHz?

you have to flash it with the asus bios.
and i was using 1.225v to get 1000/1350


----------



## Diabolical999

Ah, ok.

Your cpu score is normal though. Pretty much what I get on my 940 BE clocked at 3.7GHz.


----------



## Yumyumbublegum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyumbublegum*


Ok, update. The line problem does not occur in BIOS, It doesn't happen on a different computer (vista 64bit). On the other computer I still had those white speckles while playing videos, but a lot less noticeable and a slight graphical error in Unreal Tournament 3. I just put the card back into the computer, I'll see if it fixed anything.


One more thing to add, it seems that pasting something into paint causes the lines to show up. Also this keeps occurring, in brief flashes. 
http://yumyumbublegum.mine.nu/pics/dangit.png (looks a lot worse than it did when it happened.)
Most likely I'll keep the card until the next driver update, if that doesn't fix the problems I'm having I'll RMA the card.


----------



## Contagion

New OC update, I hit 1030/1380 with 1.3v
I dont think im gunna go any higher than those volts










The reason I had to run the test in 1280x720 is because Vantage says that 1280x1024 is not supported.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyumbublegum*


One more thing to add, it seems that pasting something into paint causes the lines to show up. Also this keeps occurring, in brief flashes. 
http://yumyumbublegum.mine.nu/pics/dangit.png (looks a lot worse than it did when it happened.)
Most likely I'll keep the card until the next driver update, if that doesn't fix the problems I'm having I'll RMA the card.


I would RMA the card now, I don't think that looks like a driver problem. The card is at stock right?
You should be able to return the card to the retailer within 30 days, that is often much easier than dealing with manufacturers.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
I would RMA the card now, I don't think that looks like a driver problem. The card is at stock right?
You should be able to return the card to the retailer within 30 days, that is often much easier than dealing with manufacturers.

i agree, better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
i agree, better to be safe than sorry

im sure he's still sorry. I would be if i had to RMA a $400 card


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


im sure he's still sorry. I would be if i had to RMA a $400 card


tru


----------



## grunion

The dots are likely a driver issue, at least they were for me with other cards.
I've had both NV and ATI cards do it, especially Crysis/CWH.

@ Yumyumbublegum do you see this anomaly in any games? 
Also I see you tried another mobo, which?


----------



## Yumyumbublegum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


The dots are likely a driver issue, at least they were for me with other cards.
I've had both NV and ATI cards do it, especially Crysis/CWH.

@ Yumyumbublegum do you see this anomaly in any games? 
Also I see you tried another mobo, which?


Yes I do see it in certain games, not as often as on my desktop though.

This,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186151
Is the other board I tried it on.


----------



## Patch

Single card on water.
1.32v
1100/1350

STOCK Xeon W3570 with Speedstep ON. (3.2 Ghz - drops to 1.6 with speedstp)










No artifacts or freezing yet and this is the highest I've tried. This sucker is gonna fly on LN2.

I think I'll work on the CPU some before trying higher on the card.

Pic of setup here.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Single card on water.
1.32v
1100/1350

STOCK Xeon W3570 with Speedstep ON. (3.2 Ghz - drops to 1.6 with speedstp)










No artifacts or freezing yet and this is the highest I've tried. This sucker is gonna fly on LN2.

I think I'll work on the CPU some before trying higher on the card.

Pic of setup here.


thats impressive.
i do believe that would beat a 295 stock score.
anyways i think my mem is too high.
i thought my card was stable but the whole, game blacks out thing happened again after about 45 min of play. so i backed it down to 1000/1350 again. then after about 30-45 minutes it happened again.
so i put it to 1000/1300 and it seems to be fine. i dunno maybe my mem speeds just wont go up past 1300.


----------



## jaded

yo guys, Overclocking my MSI 5850s right now, they seem to max out at 775mhz core clock and 1125mhz memory clock on afterburner and overdrive, so its a lock on the card, Can I unlock this? Im new to ati, nvidia fan until the 5800 series figured ide try it! and im glad i did. My overclock is stable btw at its "max" clock at 775 core and 1125 memory cuz its not a huge OC. but it is stable so ide like to try for further but it seems to be locked..I tried raising the voltage from what afterburner calls it as 1087(stock) to new voltage of 1100 But it still reverses my settings back to normal when i hit apply like its locked! *** is up with this?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaded* 
yo guys, Overclocking my MSI 5850s right now, they seem to max out at 775mhz core clock and 1125mhz memory clock on afterburner and overdrive, so its a lock on the card, Can I unlock this? Im new to ati, nvidia fan until the 5800 series figured ide try it! and im glad i did. My overclock is stable btw at its "max" clock at 775 core and 1125 memory cuz its not a huge OC. but it is stable so ide like to try for further but it seems to be locked..I tried raising the voltage from what afterburner calls it as 1087(stock) to new voltage of 1100 But it still reverses my settings back to normal when i hit apply like its locked! *** is up with this?

well the only way to get past that is with a bios flash that allows higher oc's.
there isnt any that i know of right now for the 5850.


----------



## jaded

is there not a lock on the 5870 like there is on 5850? this is rediculous man..


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaded* 
is there not a lock on the 5870 like there is on 5850? this is rediculous man..

there is a lock on the 5870. it locks it at 900/1300.
asus bios flash lets you get 1200/1400, msi bios lets you get 1800/2000 or something like that.


----------



## rico2001

Most impressive 5850 I've seen so far. I can't wait for a 5850 X2.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry*
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=307

1.2v vgpu for 1000/1300
1.3v 1050/1300
1.35v 1075/1300.

5850 @ 1075/1300 :


----------



## Yogi

Sapphire 5850 should be here tomorrow!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Most impressive 5850 I've seen so far. I can't wait for a 5850 X2.










thats very impressive, wow


----------



## Patch

Well, I think this is about it on water.


----------



## NCspecV81

looks good. =o) I want some 5870's, but it's way too close to x2 release.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Well, I think this is about it on water.





















nice setup, i didn't realize that they have waterblocks out for the 5800 series yet..


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Well, I think this is about it on water.


thats very nice.
It seems odd, I have noticed these 5800's mem clocks dont OC very well.
For instance your OC, you added 265 to the clock but only 165 to the mem.
oh well, try to hit a 20K gpu score with that thing!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


thats very nice.
It seems odd, I have noticed these 5800's mem clocks dont OC very well.
For instance your OC, you added 265 to the clock but only 165 to the mem.
oh well, try to hit a 20K gpu score with that thing!


i'm pretty sure I saw somebody post a Vantage score of 20 something, rico maybe?


----------



## utnorris

There are plenty of 20K+ scores on Vantage, here's mine:


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Anyone flash the BIOS to run ASUS 5870 BIOS and if so how smooth was the process? I am thinking of doing such but worried about a bricked card from the result of a bad flash. Any pointers when doing it or links for a easy flash of the card?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


There are plenty of 20K+ scores on Vantage, here's mine:




I meant a 20K gpu score

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jakethesnake011*


Anyone flash the BIOS to run ASUS 5870 BIOS and if so how smooth was the process? I am thinking of doing such but worried about a bricked card from the result of a bad flash. Any pointers when doing it or links for a easy flash of the card?


the process is very smooth.
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...44&postcount=1
here is the website i used.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


I meant a 20K gpu score

the process is very smooth.
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...44&postcount=1
here is the website i used.


yea thats what i meant, your gpu is only 18 something (which is good dont get me wrong)


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


thats very nice.
It seems odd, I have noticed these 5800's mem clocks dont OC very well.
For instance your OC, you added 265 to the clock but only 165 to the mem.
oh well, try to hit a 20K gpu score with that thing!


Are you joking? You know 265 mhz oc on the core is not normal for most cards on air. So both your 265 and 165mhz oc's are both outstanding. For ref.: average 4890's do 125~150mhz core/mem respectively. These 5800's are way more oc'ing then we use to have.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Are you joking? You know 265 mhz oc on the core is not normal for most cards on air. So both your 265 and 165mhz oc's are both outstanding. For ref.: average 4890's do 125~150mhz core/mem respectively. These 5800's are way more oc'ing then we use to have.


oh i know that its amazing, all i meant by what i said is the mem doesnt oc as well as the core does.


----------



## Yogi

finally


























Camera died so I couldn't retake the pics, sorry for the blur


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


finally 
-snip-

Camera died so I couldn't retake the pics, sorry for the blur


Very nice congrats!









Now post some crysis/vantage benchmark's and try overclocking it.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


finally

-snip-

Camera died so I couldn't retake the pics, sorry for the blur


Nice!!


----------



## Yogi

Trying to OC right now but my Core wont go past 775. When I try to go over that it just reverts back. Anyone know whats wrong?

EDIT: i7 @ 4.0 5850 @ 775/1050


----------



## Contagion

the stickers coming off mine.. oh well, i think it looks better without it.


----------



## snow cakes

Nicee Yogi, i'll add you to the list..


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


finally

-snip-

Camera died so I couldn't retake the pics, sorry for the blur


can i borrow your COD WOW


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


the stickers coming off mine.. oh well, i think it looks better without it.


You might wanna shoot an email to HIS and see off they care at all about your sticker coming off.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


You might wanna shoot an email to HIS and see off they care at all about your sticker coming off.


yea i would, after paying 379 for a 5870, i would be pissed if the sticker already started pealing....this happend to my sapphire x1900xt after a year of use


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


You might wanna shoot an email to HIS and see off they care at all about your sticker coming off.


well yeah, but, i really dont wanna have to wait a month on getting my card back while its being RMA'ed cuz of a sticker.


----------



## Yogi

775/1125 is max for now I guess until a BIOS is released. Ill run benchies later, I wanna play for now


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jakethesnake011*


Anyone flash the BIOS to run ASUS 5870 BIOS and if so how smooth was the process? I am thinking of doing such but worried about a bricked card from the result of a bad flash. Any pointers when doing it or links for a easy flash of the card?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


I meant a 20K gpu score

the process is very smooth.
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...44&postcount=1
here is the website i used.


Also works fine for the fiendish BIOS MSI unleashed a few days ago:
(This is NOT the BIOS that MSI cards come with stock)










My first Sapphire card was the guinea pig. Now my ASUS cards are jealous.

They'll get their turn.


----------



## Yogi

lol Patch Nice OC there! 157/300









currently at 825/1150 on mine.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Also works fine for the fiendish BIOS MSI unleashed a few days ago:
(This is NOT the BIOS that MSI cards come with stock)










My first Sapphire card was the guinea pig. Now my ASUS cards are jealous.

They'll get their turn.










how did you unlock that high of a max memory and gpu clocks?


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


how did you unlock that high of a max memory and gpu clocks?










He did it with the MSI (1800/2600) bios that is floating around the net.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


He did it with the MSI (1800/2600) bios that is floating around the net.


I'm bad with bios related issues, how would I go about changing the bios with those settings?


----------



## CDMAN

Snow cakes read this:

http://www.overclock.net/ati/589840-...ml#post7377356


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Snow cakes read this:

http://www.overclock.net/ati/589840-...ml#post7377356


thx +1 rep


----------



## Yogi

Well highest I was able to get was 1040/1250 @ 1.35v with no errors in ATi tool, but 3DMark06 kept crashing and 1000/1250 @ 1.237v 50% fan speed in ATI Tool.

Ive been OCing all morning and 06 didn't want to finish.
Highest I was able to pass with was 940/1200 with cpu @ 4.2.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Well highest I was able to get was 1040/1250 @ 1.35v with no errors in ATi tool, but 3DMark06 kept crashing and 1000/1250 @ 1.237v 50% fan speed in ATI Tool.

Ive been OCing all morning and 06 didn't want to finish.
Highest I was able to pass with was 940/1200 with cpu @ 4.2.


what was the highest temp your cards reached?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


what was the highest temp your cards reached?


70c at 1Ghz with 50% fan speed. If you mean during 06 idk because it crashed before I could check or anything.

EDIT: Also heres a Crysis run
1920x1080 4x AA very high @ 950/1250


----------



## rico2001

Nice scores and oc, Yogi.


----------



## l4n b0y

count me in!


----------



## Narynan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
well yeah, but, i really dont wanna have to wait a month on getting my card back while its being RMA'ed cuz of a sticker.

No man, its not so much like they are going to make you RMA the card because of the sticker peeling. But you might just wanna inform them.

Does it effect the card running at all... nope.
Do some companys get bent outta shape about meaningless mundane stuff... yea.


----------



## Contagion

the new drivers came out.
im not sure but i think they arent beta anymore.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


count me in!










roger that...

btw Yogi, thats a great average fps for the 5850, that proves to me that the x2 will hopefully get 50pfs average


----------



## Contagion

Ok heres a Crysis run with my cpu at 3.8ghz.
Clocks on 5870 were 1060/1350
too bad this wasnt stable.. lol


----------



## rico2001

You guys are great and keep up the nice posts but does anyone have any games and/or benches other than crysis and 3dmark.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
You guys are great and keep up the nice posts but does anyone have any games and/or benches other than crysis and 3dmark.









yea really, lets see if Counterstrike source can pull off 700FPS


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
You guys are great and keep up the nice posts but does anyone have any games and/or benches other than crysis and 3dmark.









Ill run the Clear sky benchie later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
yea really, lets see if Counterstrike source can pull off 700FPS









lol I did it at 1920x1200 and got 425 fps







.


----------



## iPood

CS:S become more of a CPU test, maybe I should upgrade my E6600 to a c2Q or i5/i7







. At max settings in pic below i get 270-300 fps, anything lower settings and it just goes constant at 300fps. Visual stress test (5870 1gb stock):










279FPS


----------



## Yogi

480 in css woot! 1920x1200 maxed
 

1920x1200 4x AA 10.1



EDIT: Added my 4890 Stalker benchie. Maxed at 1080, but I forgot what my clocks were set oo


----------



## opty165

I must be missing something? i can only ever pull off 60fps in CS:S like its capped or something

EDIT: Nvm.... turned Vsync off... lol 260fps! @ 5040x1050 max settings


----------



## Yogi

Turn your vsync off


----------



## rico2001

Now that's more like it. Thanks for the css and mostly the stalker cs benches, Yogi.









rep+


----------



## snow cakes

yogi how did you get your CSS main screen background to be all the guns on the wall? thats sick...

anyway, yea with my 4890's in crossfire, max settings, with 1920x1080 i get in the low 300's in fps, sometimes in crazy firefights it drops to 260's

I love these CSS fps cus they make my cards feel so amazing









Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
I must be missing something? i can only ever pull off 60fps in CS:S like its capped or something

EDIT: Nvm.... turned Vsync off... lol 260fps! @ 5040x1050 max settings

im assuming you have 3 monitors









jesus, the 5900 series is arising... 5970 and 5950 are said to be released within the next few months, maybe the 5890 isn't coming


----------



## brome09

Just ordered a Sapphire HD5850 yesterday and it should be shipping out today from Tiger Direct!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brome09* 
Just ordered a Sapphire HD5850 yesterday and it should be shipping out today from Tiger Direct!

congrats, post your pics or benchies and get your membership m8


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


im assuming you have 3 monitors









jesus, the 5900 series is arising... 5970 and 5950 are said to be released within the next few months, maybe the 5890 isn't coming


Yes i do







Loving EyeFinity!


----------



## Robilar

Number 2 has finally arrived


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Number 2 has finally arrived









very nice! i plan on either getting a second XFX5870 for crossfire when the drivers support it in eyefinity. If not then ill get the X2


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Number 2 has finally arrived









oh man, lets see some benches


----------



## Robilar

I just finished installation and fired up COD WAW real quick.

My average frame rates at 1920x1200 with 4x AA is 230...

I'll be posting some standard benches shortly.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I just finished installation and fired up COD WAW real quick.

My average frame rates at 1920x1200 with 4x AA is *230...*

I'll be posting some standard benches shortly.


I think that's playable.









Nice pair of sapphires btw.


----------



## 45nm

Robilar thats an excellent addition to your collection. You really are tempting me to pick up 2 5870's but I will resist till the 5870 X2.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I just finished installation and fired up COD WAW real quick.

My average frame rates at 1920x1200 with 4x AA is 230...

I'll be posting some standard benches shortly.

Wow.... Just... Wow.....
Lets see some nice benches.
BTW, how much power do both of those 5870's draw together?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Wow.... Just... Wow.....
Lets see some nice benches.
BTW, how much power do both of those 5870's draw together?

jesus i get 80-90 fps with my xfired 4890's, is that normal for mine?


----------



## Raji8

How much performance does a 5850 offer over a 4870 CF setup AND does the 5870 have enough of a performance increase to justify another $100


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


How much performance does a 5850 offer over a 4870 CF setup AND does the 5870 have enough of a performance increase to justify another $100


4870's in crossfire equal a 4870X2. From what I have seen, a 4870X2 is faster than a 5850 and in some cases a single 5870.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Wow.... Just... Wow.....
Lets see some nice benches.
BTW, how much power do both of those 5870's draw together?


From HardOCP article:

"_ The most amazing feat of all is the power envelope this video card operates inside of; 27W at idle and 188W maximum board power. Idle board power on the Radeon HD 4870 is rated at a high 90W, and the maximum board power is only 28W higher than the Radeon HD 4870. Worthy of noting here is that the 27W number is idle with the video card pushing one display. When two controllers are leveraged, the power profile of the GPU kicks up into a "medium" power state and will idle at approximately 60W"._


----------



## Robilar

Had some weird driver issues.

After running 3dmark06, my second GPU showed 99% load even with the system at idle. It was whacking up games and such.

Restarted system and tried a bunch of games and the issue hasn't repeated itself.

Attached is my 3dmark06 score. CPU at 4ghz, cards at stock (for now).

One thing I didn't do before was a fresh driver install (which I just finished). Now COD WAW averages 280 FPS (again at 1920x1200 with 4x AA enabled).

I had to adjust com_maxfps to 300 (I had it set at 250 before) as it sat at 250 almost constantly
















Now everything seems to be running quite well.


----------



## astraelraen

Anyone know if the 5870's are still coming with free Dirt2 coupons?


----------



## Robilar

The two sapphires I bought included Dirt2 and some battleship game.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astraelraen* 
Anyone know if the 5870's are still coming with free Dirt2 coupons?

My HIS did.


----------



## Robilar

I found slightly newer XP drivers from MSI.

Upped my 3dmark06 score by a few hundred points.

Broke 27k with the cards at stock...


----------



## Gabkicks

My Sapphire 5850 finally came today


----------



## rico2001

Nice pic, Gabkicks.

Anyone get their hands on a ASUS 5850 yet?


----------



## hitman1985

I'm getting my 5870 from tigerdirect in 12 hrs







yay

came with dirt 2, and 5% cashback via bing


----------



## Patch

Anyone found any drivers that make quadfire work?

I can get CCC to enable all 4 temporarily, but never for more than 5-7 seconds before it disables 3 of them.

Oh, and please update me Snow. 2 ASUS 5870's and 2 Sapphires.


----------



## Robilar

I'm having a major issue with my pair in crossfire.

For some reason, the second card runs constantly at 99% load (even when the system is idling). I can't figure out why. I have loaded and unloaded drivers several times and it continues to persist.

Because its running in this fashion, everything (games and benches) slow to a crawl.

I assume its a driver issue. I have tested each card separately and switched them around with the same issue.

Odd thing was it happened earlier and then went away and now its back.

Anyone else running into this?


----------



## Futan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Anyone found any drivers that make quadfire work?

I can get CCC to enable all 4 temporarily, but never for more than 5-7 seconds before it disables 3 of them.

Oh, and please update me Snow. 2 ASUS 5870's and 2 Sapphires.

They're supposed to disable when they aren't needed. So in 2D, they will disable but once you get into a game/benchmark, they'll turn back on. This is new to the 5000 series and last I heard there was still some issues with it(crashing GPU-Z or something like that).


----------



## l4n b0y

so snow cakes, when are yours coming in..







after all, you are the sole founder..


----------



## wickedout

Sweet. Please add me and my new XFX 5850 to the list. Love this card!


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I'm having a major issue with my pair in crossfire.

For some reason, the second card runs constantly at 99% load (even when the system is idling). I can't figure out why. I have loaded and unloaded drivers several times and it continues to persist.

Because its running in this fashion, everything (games and benches) slow to a crawl.

I assume its a driver issue. I have tested each card separately and switched them around with the same issue.

Odd thing was it happened earlier and then went away and now its back.

Anyone else running into this?

What drivers are your running, the 9.11 alphas or the 9.10 betas. As had been said the 11's are meant to turn the second card off at 2d, given the powerplay bug still exists for some I can't imagine this being flawless, particularly on alpha drivers.


----------



## Robilar

I think I fixed it.

I had both crossfire connectors on the cards (out of habit, thats how I configed my 4890's for example).

I took one of the bridges off and reloaded the drivers and now its fine (for now).

I do believe its related to Powerplay though.


----------



## Wishmaker

I just ordered 2 Sapphire 5870s for a CF setup. Wanted XFX but someone beat me to up. Will have the system in a week or so







.


----------



## zeta555

hi there, i'm new to this forum.









I have 2 5850 on Crossfire running on my rig along with i7 920 @4.2GHz

now i'm looking for a way to overclock both og my card. i've tried afterburner, AMD GPU clock tool, and rivatuner.

but no luck whatsoever. all i can do is overclock one card and the other card remain at stock speed.

on AMD GPU clock tool when I try to overclock the 2nd card, my rig crahs.

even rivatuner don't recognize my 2nd card.

except for using CCC, which I managed to get to overclock both of my card. but using CCC have limitation on the overclock.

Is there any way of OCing both of the card?

All help is appreciated.


----------



## 45nm

Snow Cakes I had previously asked to be on the reserved list. Can you please update the reserved list to include myself.


----------



## Patch

Hmm...I'll play with the deactivating thing in 2D. But it won't let me change clocks or fan speeds on any of the cards and it crashes GPUZ. Trifire doesn't have that problem.


----------



## hitman1985

well after receiving a half way damaged packaging from tiger directs poor!! extremely poor! customer oriented store, i m happy with my xfx choice


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Hmm...I'll play with the deactivating thing in 2D. But it won't let me change clocks or fan speeds on any of the cards and it crashes GPUZ. Trifire doesn't have that problem.


The 9.11 alphas do crash GPU-z. 9.10s should not









Although I would have expected you to have issues with tri-fire as well


----------



## a1i1d1e1n1

hey can i join please i have a power color hd 5850


----------



## hitman1985




----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Anyone found any drivers that make quadfire work?

I can get CCC to enable all 4 temporarily, but never for more than 5-7 seconds before it disables 3 of them.

Oh, and please update me Snow. 2 ASUS 5870's and 2 Sapphires.


Try this one Patch:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...8&postcount=21

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=235744


----------



## hitman1985

wow ppls, im officially amazedx4 by this card. i had 10466 pts in vantage before and now im @ 15898 pts









benched it with resident evil 5 and landed @ 93 fps on 1920x1200x8xAA DX10







before my highest with a 940be @ 3.8ghz and a GTX285 was 72 fps with same settings









now i need to find a game to play with this thing


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
Snow Cakes I had previously asked to be on the reserved list. Can you please update the reserved list to include myself.

i update multiple times a day, been busy tho so sometimes i skip over posts....ur on the reserved now


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l4n b0y* 
so snow cakes, when are yours coming in..







after all, you are the sole founder..

lol i'm waiting patiently to see if a 5890 is going to come, also they announced the 5980 and 5970 so i'm waiting a bit....

believe me, looking at all these pics espcially "PATCH's" pics, im tempted to fill my newegg cart with 4 of em, but i'm going to AA classes to prevent addiction


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


The 9.11 alphas do crash GPU-z. 9.10s should not








Although I would have expected you to have issues with tri-fire as well










Correction. Now that you mention it, I updated drivers before I slapped the 4th card on.







Did trifire the other day, but my 4th card didn't arrive until yesterday.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Try this one Patch:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...8&postcount=21

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=235744


Thanks. I'll play around again tonight.


----------



## Robilar

Well the problem is back again...

Taking off one of the crossfire bridges seemed to have fixed everything but it came back when I powered up the system.

I contacted AMD support and they are looking into it but who knows how long that will take.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Well the problem is back again...

Taking off one of the crossfire bridges seemed to have fixed everything but it came back when I powered up the system.

I contacted AMD support and they are looking into it but who knows how long that will take.

Have you tried switching the bridges? or using different ones?


----------



## Yogi

Im going to be comparing 8.66 with the 8.67s tonight.
Clocks will be at 950/1200 and maxed at 1920x1200
Games:
Crysis
Stalker Clear Sky
Arma 2

Synthetics:
3dMark 06 
Vantage
I will be setting CCC to performance for 06 and Vantage and i7 to 4.2


----------



## Contagion

Heres my FC2 Small Ranch Benchmark Results!
System
Phenom II X4 3.8ghz
2x2gb DDR2 800 5-5-5-15
HIS 5870 1000/1300 (9.11 Beta Drivers)

1920x1080 8xAA DX10 Max Everything Else


----------



## rico2001

@Contagion
Nice FC2 frames first off but can you retest as 4xAA? And are those fps at stock or 1Ghz? thanks.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


@Contagion
Nice FC2 frames first off but can you retest as 4xAA? And are those fps at stock or 1Ghz? thanks.


yeah sure.
Give me a minute
I will be testing with the clocks at 1000/1300


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


@Contagion
Nice FC2 frames first off but can you retest as 4xAA? And are those fps at stock or 1Ghz? thanks.


2nd this


----------



## zeta555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zeta555*


hi there, i'm new to this forum.









I have 2 5850 on Crossfire running on my rig along with i7 920 @4.2GHz

now i'm looking for a way to overclock both og my card. i've tried afterburner, AMD GPU clock tool, and rivatuner.

but no luck whatsoever. all i can do is overclock one card and the other card remain at stock speed.

on AMD GPU clock tool when I try to overclock the 2nd card, my rig crahs.

even rivatuner don't recognize my 2nd card.

except for using CCC, which I managed to get to overclock both of my card. but using CCC have limitation on the overclock.

Is there any way of OCing both of the card?

All help is appreciated.










anyone know the answer?


----------



## Diabolical999

nm


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeta555* 
anyone know the answer?









did you mess with the voltage at all?


----------



## Contagion

FC2 Small Ranch Benchmark Results.
System
Phenom II X4 3.8ghz
2x2gb DDR2 800 with 5-5-5-15 timings
HIS 5870 1000/1300 (9.11 Beta Drivers)

1920x1080 4x AA DX10 Max everything else.


----------



## rico2001

@Contagion

WOW, very impressive. You beat my 4870 X2 by 20%. thanks rep+


----------



## nub

I am waiting for the 5870x2 to be released, but watching this thread and seeing just how good the 5870 is, is making it really hard for me to hold out on the x2








If I had a second x16 slot I could just get two and crossfire, but my board only has one. If there were more info out about release date, etc it would be a lot easier to hang on.


----------



## zeta555

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
did you mess with the voltage at all?

yes sir!

i set the voltage at 1.350 and 80% fan because i'm trying to get 1000/1200.. but when I start messing with the clock on the 2nd card (using AMD GPU Tool) my computer just crash..


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeta555* 
yes sir!

i set the voltage at 1.350 and 80% fan because i'm trying to get 1000/1200.. but when I start messing with the clock on the 2nd card (using AMD GPU Tool) my computer just crash..









ehh, im not a fan of overclocking cards i watch other people go crazy tho


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
@Contagion

WOW, very impressive. You beat my 4870 X2 by 20%. thanks rep+



NP. I was very pleased with these results. I play the game with 8xAA and when driving around without anything going on i get from 60-70fps. When I get into a battle or when explosions happen it drops down to 40-50fps. Which I think is very good.

The 5870 to anyone reading this, is a very, VERY good piece of hardware. It has gone beyond my expectations with performance, and even more so because it is a single GPU card.
Only drawing ~200 watts of power when OC'ed this thing is a beast. May NV hide in fear.


----------



## BeepBeep

I have a little issue with my 5870,
Ever since i put it in my pc, i'll play a game for about 10 minutes or run a single benchmark, and pc will instantly restart, not fully power down as if not enough power, just instant reboot with no indication of a bsod or anything.

Is anyone else experiencing this issue or something similar?

Sapphire 5870 @ 1000/1300 (1.215V Stable)


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BeepBeep*


I have a little issue with my 5870, 
Ever since i put it in my pc, i'll play a game for about 10 minutes or run a single benchmark, and pc will instantly restart, not fully power down as if not enough power, just instant reboot with no indication of a bsod or anything.

Is anyone else experiencing this issue or something similar?

Sapphire 5870 @ 1000/1300 (1.215V Stable)


For one, you are using the same voltage i use to get 1000/1300, but, thats beside the point.
I would boot up in safe mode and use Driver Sweeper to make sure you arent having any driver conflicts.
Next, I would put it to stock clocks and see if it still does it.
Good Luck. I know how scary it is when a $400 piece of hardware isnt acting right.


----------



## rico2001

MSI 5850 unlock bios (core/mem = 1500/2250)


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Well the problem is back again...

Taking off one of the crossfire bridges seemed to have fixed everything but it came back when I powered up the system.

I contacted AMD support and they are looking into it but who knows how long that will take.


Ok, you have noticed that they are drawing the same current right?

It's just a false positive. The current changes when underload and therefor would read different on the two cards if one was really pumping away doing nothing. not to mention that the temps are the ~the same.


----------



## B-roca

lol I'm keen to see how a 5890X2 is going to preform and then when the gpu 3 clients comes it will just be ridiculous


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


Ok, you have noticed that they are drawing the same current right?

It's just a false positive. The current changes when underload and therefor would read different on the two cards if one was really pumping away doing nothing. not to mention that the temps are the ~the same.


I did notice that as well.

The problem is that programs are fooled also?

For example 3dmark06 running with the second card showing 99% load dropped 15000 points...

COD WAW went from an average of 230 FPS to 55 FPS.

If it were a false positive then how could applications be effected so dramatically?


----------



## hitman1985

may i be moved to 5870 XFX from reserved









thank you


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I did notice that as well.

The problem is that programs are fooled also?

For example 3dmark06 running with the second card showing 99% load dropped 15000 points...

COD WAW went from an average of 230 FPS to 55 FPS.

If it were a false positive then how could applications be effected so dramatically?


Really good point. I wasn't aware that was going on as well....

Are those the same kinda scores you get with only one card plugged in or are they acutally LOWER? because a preformace increase from 55fps with one card to 230 in Xfire would be very impressive.

9.11 did nothing to help I am guessing?


----------



## brome09

Hey, will I be alright running my E8400 at stock speeds or will my 5850 be bottlenecked at 3.0Ghz? I have no problem overclocking it except for the fact that with a dell bios, I'm locked out. Set FSB doesn't seem to work either...


----------



## Gabkicks

depends on the game. i think my pc is bottlenecked pretty hardcore by my e8400 w/ GTA IV. i mean, i can run higher settings now without slowdown, but i gain a lot of FPS from simply OC'ing my processor to 3.7ghz. Crysis fps improved a lot when i went from 4850 to 5850...


----------



## zeta555

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


ehh, im not a fan of overclocking cards i watch other people go crazy tho










oh ok, anyone else can help me?

i'm dying to see 30k 3dmark06 on my test..


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


may i be moved to 5870 XFX from reserved









thank you











lol i got you


----------



## Yogi

Very little gain in in games and a slight drop in 06 and Vantage. Stalker is kind of inconsistent on the min and max fps.

Crysis 1900x1200 4x AA Very high









Stalker Clear Sky 1920x1200 ultra 4xAA DX10.1








Another 8.67 run









I guess my 4.2 wasnt stable so I had to run 06 and Vantage at 4.0 for now.
3DMark06 CCC set to performance









Vantage


----------



## Patch

Well, I've tried 4 different drivers and nothing allows quadfire to work well. It'll enable and run programs, but do it awfully.

Vantage with quadfire gives me 20K. Same settings with a single card on water give me 20K. When running 4 cards there are some areas where it's clear that it's scaling about 4-fold, but then it will frequently run doggish in multiple scenes.

If I change nothing else except for removing one card my vantage suddenly jumps from 20K to 26K using trifire.

Hopefully they'll get the drivers right soon......










Look how CPU and GPU scores are neck and neck. Putting them both on LN2 may really go places..


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


the process is very smooth.
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...44&postcount=1
here is the website i used.


Can we use the same steps for the 5850 flash?


----------



## Kymarak

Looking forward to ordering on of these soon for myself! I'll keep everyone up to date


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


Really good point. I wasn't aware that was going on as well....

Are those the same kinda scores you get with only one card plugged in or are they acutally LOWER? because a preformace increase from 55fps with one card to 230 in Xfire would be very impressive.

9.11 did nothing to help I am guessing?


No.

For example with 3dmark06 with one card I score roughly 24,500. With two cards (When its working fine), I get just above 27k.

The issue does not occur with just one card. When the problem happens, the 3dmark06 score is about 12k.

Incidently its working fine again this morning. I can't figure out why its intermittent.









In terms of crossfire scaling (When everything is working fine) my COD WAW FPS with one card was an average of 130 (1920x1200 with 4xAA) and with two cards in crossfire, the average is 250. Thats almost double.

When everything is working well, there are tremendous scaling increases with these two cards in crossfire.

I'm still figuring it to be driver related because otherwise these cards singly and together are incredibly fast.


----------



## criminal

I got my 5850. Add me please.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criminal*


I got my 5850. Add me please.


updated


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


updated










Thanks


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Installing my second Diamond 5870 as we speak! Dam this case is getting CROWDED


























ADD ME!!!!


----------



## brome09

Sapphire HD 5850 just arrived from Tiger Direct, plan on installing it and my new PSU tonight; I can't wait!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Well, I've tried 4 different drivers and nothing allows quadfire to work well. It'll enable and run programs, but do it awfully.

Vantage with quadfire gives me 20K. Same settings with a single card on water give me 20K. When running 4 cards there are some areas where it's clear that it's scaling about 4-fold, but then it will frequently run doggish in multiple scenes.

If I change nothing else except for removing one card my vantage suddenly jumps from 20K to 26K using trifire.

Hopefully they'll get the drivers right soon......










Look how CPU and GPU scores are neck and neck. Putting them both on LN2 may really go places..










dam shouldn't it be getting around 50k? somethings wrong did you check your xfire bridges?

UPDATED


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08* 
Installing my second Diamond 5870 as we speak! Dam this case is getting CROWDED


























ADD ME!!!!

That right there is the reason I went with the P6T Deluxe V2...

No space between the gpu's on many of the other X58 boards (that one obviously due to it being MATX mind you).


----------



## snow cakes

btw Patch, what SPU do you have lol


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


btw Patch, what SPU do you have lol


Corsair HX1000, should be plenty


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Corsair HX1000, should be plenty










figured it had to be that, upgrade to a 2500watt


----------



## Yogi

What are you guys using to test OCs? I was stable in ATI tool, but then loaded up a game and my comp crashed.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
What are you guys using to test OCs? I was stable in ATI tool, but then loaded up a game and my comp crashed.

-Furmark 90 sec benchmark or stability test mode, 5 min length.
-Any game demo or benchmark demo ran in loops for 15-30 min.+ (stronger the game the better- Crysis, Stalker CS, FarCry2, etc.)


----------



## Gabkicks

guys, i been runing benchmarks w/ my 5850, and i just had a freak run where I scored much higher running my cpu @ 3ghz than at 3.7ghz in a crysis benchmark w/ max settings. I did another run, and the avg matched the 3.7 ghz avg....

3.7ghz : Min 19 avg 21 max 29
3ghz: Min 16 avg 26 max 31


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
dam shouldn't it be getting around 50k?
UPDATED

With Gulftown clocked at 6 GHz and all the cards on LN2 at 1380, sure.









But seriously, I expected more. But I always expect more than I get. That's life. A whole lot of tweaking to do still. Some guys are getting quadfire to work, so I'll just have to figure out how. Maybe it doesn't like the unlocked MSI BIOS - might go back to ASUS BIOS.

That's why you can't buy high overclocked scores. Even with top equipment it takes a lot of work and you have to earn them. How impressive would they be if you didn't?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
btw Patch, what SPU do you have lol

HX1000 runs trifire just fine, and would probably do quad OK if everything isn't heavily overclocked. Four 4890 Toxics stressed it bad.

I use a dual PSU setup with an HX1000 and a PCP&C 750W Silencer. (Actually, it's a tri-PSU setup because I have a little 200W Silverstone that is permanently dedicated to fans and pumps).


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
-Furmark 90 sec benchmark or stability test mode, 5 min length.
-Any game demo or benchmark demo ran in loops for 15-30 min.+ (stronger the game the better- Crysis, Stalker CS, FarCry2, etc.)

Thanks. I thought Furmark stresses the card too much and can damage it.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


-Furmark 90 sec benchmark or stability test mode, 5 min length.
-Any game demo or benchmark demo ran in loops for 15-30 min.+ (stronger the game the better- Crysis, Stalker CS, FarCry2, etc.)


When using Furmark, how do you tell if the card isnt stable?


----------



## Gabkicks

benchmark results 4850 to 5850. 3ghz to 3.7 ghz


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
When using Furmark, how do you tell if the card isnt stable?

I think if the time restarts. Dont quote me on this tho.

Anyways 1Ghz/1250 stable, but hot!
1920x1200 4xAA fullscreen


----------



## IEATFISH

I'm on my way!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/ati/592593-...ed-5850-a.html


----------



## [email protected]'D

why wont msi afterburner let me go above 775 core?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
why wont msi afterburner let me go above 775 core?

thats the highest the BIOS lets you go. Reflash using the MSI bios.

Just loaded up CSS and I was getting artifact at 1000/1250 same volts


----------



## [email protected]'D

erm I would but I dont know how

LOL


----------



## Spritanium

Maybe I'll be able to join this club someday...


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
erm I would but I dont know how

LOL

Ive never done it before nad just reflashed mine a little while ago.
Follow post #9 xXxDieselxXx
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....post1034767085


----------



## DetonatorLoki

GigaByte HD5850 1gb









Benches when I get back from holiday.


----------



## brome09

Couple of pics with my new Sapphire HD5850. Crysis Warhead 1280X1024, All settings Enthusiast, forgot if 4XAA or none... Getting about 28 FPS average. Pretty happy with that, Crysis looks beautiful!!!

Thanks to Robilar for the desktop pic.


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I think if the time restarts. Dont quote me on this tho.

Anyways 1Ghz/1250 stable, but hot!
1920x1200 4xAA fullscreen


How are you climbing to 100+ VDDC Phase temps?

Must be with the 5850, With my 5870 i've never noticed the Phase temps going above 60(load), 30(idle), even with the core breaching 80+ C with 20% fan, using 1.3V

---

Does anyone know from experience which is more optimized for the 5000 series. (Drivers)
9.10 Latest RC (10/13/2009) or 9.11 Beta?


----------



## jaded

LEGIT?







FINALLY AN UNLOCK FOR OUR 5850S TO OVERCLOCK PASSED 775MHZ? BLAH

Just like the title sais: ati 5850 775mhz Cap bypass to (core/mem = 1500/2250). Is this legit? Should I try this?

Source: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...8062802&page=4

In case you didn't catch the other thread. Use at your own risk etc, but MSI 5850 unlock bios (core/mem = 1500/2250)

And a flash guide if you don't know how to get it going = http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...44&postcount=1

MSI_R5850_unlock.A11 = http://cid-26aaa81850481d85.skydrive...%5E_unlock.A11

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i7 940 | EX58-EXTREME | 6GB Corsair | SSD M225 | Radbox | 5870 CF

fornowagain 
View Public Profile 
Find More Posts by fornowagain 
__________________


----------



## OpTicaL

Just confirmed the Scythe Musashi cooler works on the 5870.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeepBeep* 
How are you climbing to 100+ VDDC Phase temps?

Must be with the 5850, With my 5870 i've never noticed the Phase temps going above 60(load), 30(idle), even with the core breaching 80+ C with 20% fan, using 1.3V

---

Does anyone know from experience which is more optimized for the 5000 series. (Drivers)
9.10 Latest RC (10/13/2009) or 9.11 Beta?

Could be my ambients. It was like 85f today and with the sun hitting my room it can get kinda hot. Also I compared 9.10s to 9.11 and there was a little fps gain in crysis and Stalker, but Vantage and 06 dropped a little.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaded* 
LEGIT?







FINALLY AN UNLOCK FOR OUR 5850S TO OVERCLOCK PASSED 775MHZ? BLAH

Just like the title sais: ati 5850 775mhz Cap bypass to (core/mem = 1500/2250). Is this legit? Should I try this?

Why make a thread also? anyways... it works http://www.overclock.net/7417129-post5.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTicaL* 
Just confirmed the Scythe Musashi cooler works on the 5870.

What about the 5850? And have you tested it yet?


----------



## Contagion

the cooler on my card will rattle sometimes when i set it to 40+%.
All i do to fix it is touch the backplate. Then, the rattling will come back after 20 or so minutes.
Now, trying to optimistic, could this just be a loose screw on the backplate?


----------



## scottb75

Well I am now running 2 x 5870 crossfire, I went to Micro Center and couldn't help but pick up the only one they had in stock. So far so good though it's obvious that better drivers are needed to get the full effect.


----------



## brome09

3DMark Vantage and 3DMark06 scores from my rig. They seem kinda low, but maybe it's just me. 5850 overclocked to 775/1100MHz. I'm getting odd flickering on my second monitor with ATI Overdrive enabled...


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brome09* 
3DMark Vantage and 3DMark06 scores from my rig. They seem kinda low, but maybe it's just me. 5850 overclocked to 775/1100MHz. I'm getting odd flickering on my second monitor with ATI Overdrive enabled...

I scored similarly with my system. you can see my results here: i recorded both w/ stock e8400 and OC'ed e8400. My GPU was @ stock speeds though...

http://www.overclock.net/ati/588571-...ml#post7417177


----------



## whitewidow13

So my second ASUS 5870 from Tigerdirect was taking forever on back order, even though they tried to convince me that they were getting huge shipments in during the week. So I ordered on from NCIXUS.com with overnight shipping and its already in the next town over! Best yet is that it ended up being even cheaper! I can't wait for Monday!


----------



## brome09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitewidow13*


So my second ASUS 5870 from Tigerdirect was taking forever on back order, even though they tried to convince me that they were getting huge shipments in during the week. So I ordered on from NCIXUS.com with overnight shipping and its already in the next town over! Best yet is that it ended up being even cheaper! I can't wait for Monday!


Got my Sapphire 5850 from Tiger Direct in 2 days...


----------



## [email protected]'D

whoop upped my score from my previous best of 17,939










hopefully I will break 19,000 before I goto bed


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
With Gulftown clocked at 6 GHz and all the cards on LN2 at 1380, sure.









But seriously, I expected more. But I always expect more than I get. That's life. A whole lot of tweaking to do still. Some guys are getting quadfire to work, so I'll just have to figure out how. Maybe it doesn't like the unlocked MSI BIOS - might go back to ASUS BIOS.

That's why you can't buy high overclocked scores. Even with top equipment it takes a lot of work and you have to earn them. How impressive would they be if you didn't?

HX1000 runs trifire just fine, and would probably do quad OK if everything isn't heavily overclocked. Four 4890 Toxics stressed it bad.

I use a dual PSU setup with an HX1000 and a PCP&C 750W Silencer. (Actually, it's a tri-PSU setup because I have a little 200W Silverstone that is permanently dedicated to fans and pumps).

Hi Patch,

Can you do me a favour and provide me with figures on how much a Quad-Fire system draws on stock clocks for the 5870's on both idle/load. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Mine is coming next month, I still haven't decided XFX, Sapphire or ASUS. Can I join now ?


----------



## Yogi

Just reapplied my thermal paste and the factory paste was terrible as usual. Along with the screws on the PCB you have to take off two little black screws (circled in red) in the back by the exhaust vent and maybe even the screws by the DVI ports(circled in blue). I took the DVI screws off first so idk if you need to take them off. The heatsink had some pretty big scratches on it. Also there was a little thermal pad that was crushed and looked like it was about to completely come off.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Just reapplied my thermal paste and the factory paste was terrible as usual. Along with the screws on the PCB you have to take off two little black screws (circled in red) in the back by the exhaust vent and maybe even the screws by the DVI ports(circled in blue). I took the DVI screws off first so idk if you need to take them off. The heatsink had some pretty big scratches on it. Also there was a little thermal pad that was crushed and looked like it was about to completely come off.

how much did this help your temps?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
how much did this help your temps?

Just tested and my temps went up by about 4c







. It could be my ambients right now. Im comparing them to another SS and I think I had my AC on at the time of that. wont be able to retest until Monday tho and I don't want to reapply because I'm afraid those pads will fall apart.


----------



## brome09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Just tested and my temps went up by about 4c







. It could be my ambients right now. Im comparing them to another SS and I think I had my AC on at the time of that. wont be able to retest until Monday tho and I don't want to reapply because I'm afraid those pads will fall apart.

Lol, I completely took that metal plate off the back of my card permanently to get it to fit in my case...

Aren't you experiencing a burn in period right now with the thermal paste? By tomorrow with enough time to set and dry properly the paste should be burned in and you should see lower temps.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brome09* 
Lol, I completely took that metal plate off the back of my card permanently to get it to fit in my case...

Aren't you experiencing a burn in period right now with the thermal paste? By tomorrow with enough time to set and dry properly the paste should be burned in and you should see lower temps.

Using OCZ freeze there's no cure time.


----------



## brome09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Using OCZ freeze there's no cure time.

Well... nevermind then. Pray for cooler temps?


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
What about the 5850? And have you tested it yet?

No, but if the mounting holes on the 5850 is the same as the 5870 then the Scythe will work on the 5850 as well.


----------



## CL3P20

Just got an Asus 5870 from Patch, to mod up for him...pics to come soon


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTicaL* 
No, but if the mounting holes on the 5850 is the same as the 5870 then the Scythe will work on the 5850 as well.

Are the 4 screws the only ones needed to mount it?


----------



## BeepBeep

3dMark06 Score with 3.8(475x8) and single 5870 @ 900/1300

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12238133

Don't mind the 4275 CPU, it doesnt detect 8x multiplier, only 9.


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Are the 4 screws the only ones needed to mount it?

Yup!

Just remember to keep the stock plate to cool the RAM sinks and VRMs. If you can replace the stock thermal pads with new higher quality ones.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


Yup!

Just remember to keep the stock plate to cool the RAM sinks and VRMs. If you can replace the stock thermal pads with new higher quality ones.


Hmm looks like it should fit. I would like someone to confirm before i order it though. Where can I get some better thermal pads?


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeepBeep* 
3dMark06 Score with 3.8(475x8) and single 5870 @ 900/1300

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12238133

Don't mind the 4275 CPU, it doesnt detect 8x multiplier, only 9.

why is my e8400 and 5850 beating your pc in some scores.







immature drivers?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12236186


----------



## Robilar

My issues are continuing with the 5870's in Crossfire.

The second card intermittently still shows 99% load (and the performance hit that happens with it) on startup.

Sometimes a reload fixes it, sometimes it doesn't.

One thing I noticed that leads me to believe that older ATI drivers are an issue is what the CCC shows me:

(pic attached, the first is with the 5870's and new drivers, the second is a shot of my 4890's)

Note that it states speed for the card is 880/999 in CCC. In GPU-Z it shows the proper speeds. However, I had a pair of factory overclocked 4890's on this system prior and their clock speeds, coincidently enough was 880/999...

It should be showing 850/1200 in CCC?

*Can someone provide me with a similar screenshot of CCC open without any overclocks so I can see if it looks different?*

I've reloaded drivers multiple times, ran driver sweeper, even used regedit. I suspect there is some leftover from a prior driver that is causing this issue (as it kicks in on startup).


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Just got an Asus 5870 from Patch, to mod up for him...pics to come soon










what do you mean mod up


----------



## rico2001

Come on Oct. 22nd. Seems everyone couldn't have a more need for better drivers than right now.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Come on Oct. 22nd. Seems everyone couldn't have a more need for better drivers than right now.


the ROC


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


what do you mean mod up


















You know how I roll..*GPUv*, *vDDQ*, *vDD* and *caps*


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*









You know how I roll..*GPUv*, *vDDQ*, *vDD* and *caps*










when i get mine, you might be gettin something in the mail for a mod up


----------



## [CyGnus]

Its very easy i flashed the asus bios too and now can go for 1GHz + in core


----------



## dham




----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Its very easy i flashed the asus bios too and now can go for 1GHz + in core


don't think i added you to the club, well now your added


----------



## CL3P20

...I dont want in the club..just thought you guys would appreciate this pic, from yesterday.









shown: EVGA classy, with 3x 5870's and i7 Extreme on LN


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


why is my e8400 and 5850 beating your pc in some scores.







immature drivers?

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=12236186


I'm not too sure,

All 3dMark applications are extremely dependant on CPU clocks, and i assume E8400 is ++% better clock for clock against a Q6600, generating higher SM2,3 scores.

Or it could be the fact i'm highly limited by PSU atm (Hardware not getting enough juice), currently using a backup PSU (550W) due to failure of the corsair.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Can someone with a 5850 do me a favor?

Post the results of a Crysis benchmark on Very High, 1440x900, and 4x AA. Thanks.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Just got an Asus 5870 from Patch, to mod up for him...pics to come soon










That card has completed a Vantage runs at 1120/1375 on water already. I have high hopes for it.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*











...I dont want in the club..just thought you guys would appreciate this pic, from yesterday.









shown: EVGA classy, with 3x 5870's and i7 Extreme on LN


very nice pics tho


----------



## whitewidow13

I can't wait until tomorrow morning when my second card comes in! AAAAHHHH!!


----------



## Narynan

Well glory be I can finally get a 2nd one when the time arises! Upgraded to an antec 1200 today. Some new pics of my card in a better case


----------



## [email protected]'D

sap. 5850's in stock at the EGG


----------



## Yogi

Temps are back to normal. Must have been my ambients.


----------



## Sickened1

Can you update my name please? They are no Longer (On the Way). 

















Sexiest Picture's Worthy?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


Can you update my name please? They are no Longer (On the Way). 

















Sexiest Picture's Worthy?










Yessirr


----------



## grossebeaver

Just ordered a pair of Asus 5870's for an upcoming Win 7 build which are going under water with a pair of EK blocks. Crossing my fingers on the overclocking end.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grossebeaver* 
Just ordered a pair of Asus 5870's for an upcoming Win 7 build which are going under water with a pair of EK blocks. Crossing my fingers on the overclocking end.

nice, can't wait to see your setup with the water blocks


----------



## rambow70

mine came today put me up there









rambow70 diamond 5850


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rambow70*


mine came today put me up there









rambow70 diamond 5850


lol yours finaly came in.
I remember you ordered it like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## snow cakes

updated erybody


----------



## Contagion

I think this pic qualifies for on of the the sexy pics.










look at all the the pretty colors.


----------



## ashtyler

Add me up please.. proud owner of 5870




























bye bye to my 4770 xfire


----------



## Blaze051806

when my friend gets me my camera back ill have my pics posted! Proud owner of a ATI 5850! - we are the Ride Tide - =D


----------



## snow cakes

updated fellas, that pic has many colors and i want it :0

15 more members and we hit 100, you guys are doing good ehh









just finished making the club photo gallery, check it out its in the OP


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


updated fellas, that pic has many colors and i want it :0

15 more members and we hit 100, you guys are doing good ehh









just finished making the club photo gallery, check it out its in the OP


I dont think many people will see it/look at it.
Its cool but i think you should pick out a couple picks to put on the OP


----------



## vuxdu

I have an Asus 5850, I'll post pictures after I take out my waterblock in my rig..


----------



## [email protected]'D

wohooo broke the 20k mark now ive flashed my bios to the asus


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
wohooo broke the 20k mark now ive flashed my bios to the asus










way to get the same damn score i got...
with the same cpu and gpu. copying me....


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
wohooo broke the 20k mark now ive flashed my bios to the asus










jeez very nice score, mmmmhmmm

updated


----------



## VCheeZ

I need you 5XXX owners to read this thread and leave a screenshot and reply. Thanks for your help!








http://www.overclock.net/ati/595009-...ml#post7449768


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I need you 5XXX owners to read this thread and leave a screenshot and reply. Thanks for your help!








http://www.overclock.net/ati/595009-...ml#post7449768


GET ON THIS PEOPLE


----------



## snow cakes

Just to let people know, I'm currently looking for a OCN member to fill the president of the club position. If your interested, please PM me and I will give you the details.

Cheers


----------



## snow cakes

welcome the new club president, Contagion


----------



## utnorris

I don't have a pic yet, but I have the XFX HD5870. Using the EK block and my max overclock is 1125/1298 at 1.35v. Here is a SS:



Almost to 21k. By the way, I found that the pre-10/13 drivers work better for me, at least a better score in Vantage.


----------



## snow cakes

arite man added you to the list


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


jeez very nice score, mmmmhmmm

updated










why thank you, I know it isn't the 22k I wanted but at least Im in the 21k mark now \\/\\/\\/ @ 900core/1250mem










might get 22k eventually but I'm having stability issues with my cpu above 3.88Ghz


----------



## IEATFISH

I am now running an Asus 5850.


----------



## Contagion

This is President Contagion.
It's time for change.
lol
IEATFISH you are being added to the list asap.
Lets see some pics of it man!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
This is President Contagion.
It's time for change.
lol
IEATFISH you are being added to the list asap.
Lets see some pics of it man!

http://www.overclock.net/ati/592593-...ed-5850-a.html


----------



## snow cakes

updated fishy


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
http://www.overclock.net/ati/592593-...ed-5850-a.html










if everyone on ocn made a thread just to let ocn know they bought a card, the forums would fill a bit fast


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
if everyone on ocn made a thread just to let ocn know they bought a card, the forums would fill a bit fast









Can you really fill up a forum...?







Now everyone who was waiting for me to get one before buying one can go ahead.


----------



## Turtlewrench

Any one get a good after market cooler for the 5850? I want to make sure it says cool so I am looking for ideas


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turtlewrench* 
Any one get a good after market cooler for the 5850? I want to make sure it says cool so I am looking for ideas

Its already cool enough with the stock cooler







. Anyways the Scythe Musashi _*MIGHT*_ fit. Its been confirmed on the 5870, but not the 5850 yet.

Heres my 26k 06









Also is there anything beside 06 that will make my card run at 99-100%? I can get clocks stable in ATI Tool and Furmark, but when I bench its not stable.


----------



## Narynan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Its already cool enough with the stock cooler







. Anyways the Scythe Musashi _*MIGHT*_ fit. Its been confirmed on the 5870, but not the 5850 yet.

Heres my 26k 06









Also is there anything beside 06 that will make my card run at 99-100%? I can get clocks stable in ATI Tool and Furmark, but when I bench its not stable.

A few heavy firefights in crysis, and single player COD4 with alot of action are the only things I've seen game wise so far that have tapped out my 5870


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narynan* 
A few heavy firefights in crysis, and single player COD4 with alot of action are the only things I've seen game wise so far that have tapped out my 5870

Well I wanna be able to look for the artifacts and adjust the clocks so it doesnt crash or anything. I just tried ATI Tool and GPU at the same time and it was running 99% so Im gunna keep trying that.


----------



## Narynan

You cant really look for artifacts anymore IIRC. I think something to do with the voltage regulators or something means it no longer sends artifacts, it just reproduces the frame, which means your preformace goes down. So staring at a screen for artifacts doesn't really cut it anymore. You need to see when you start noticing a preformance difference.


----------



## Contagion

I found the 5870 to be a very touchy card when it comes to oc'ing.
Its either stable, or its not. There is no, "Well, its pretty stable." I don't ever see artifacts in game, it either crashes, or it doesn't.
My stability test is 10 minutes in FC2. It seems to stress these things more than Crysis does.


----------



## bloodmaster

Has any1 the asus 5850 bios?

Thanks


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bloodmaster*


Has any1 the asus 5850 bios?

Thanks


ASUS (1550/2250) bios


----------



## bloodmaster

This bios is for the 5870 or at least 5870 modded bios to work with 5850 - i want the original asus 5850 bios.

Thank you anyway


----------



## reanor

I am new, but I am the proud owner of Radeon HD5870 as well - Gigabyte one. Add me please







.


----------



## sting_rayz

I would like to be added please, just got my new cards in today and will be installing them this evening. Can see this post for pics.


----------



## snow cakes

updated...ay bloodmaster, fill your specs in on your sig


----------



## Contagion

lets see some pics of your cards guys!


----------



## lagamm

have one msi 5870 and waiting for another to come back into stock
Also have 2 EK 5870 waterblocks
pics to come.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lagamm* 
have one msi 5870 and waiting for another to come back into stock
Also have 2 EK 5870 waterblocks
pics to come.

fill in your system specs and i'll throw you on the members list


----------



## JonJonOK

Add me to the list please! I just recieved my Diamond 5870! Can't wait to install it and post some pics for you guys







.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JonJonOK* 
Add me to the list please! I just recieved my Diamond 5870! Can't wait to install it and post some pics for you guys







.

You will be blown away by this card.
And just wait, with future drivers, it can only get better.


----------



## snow cakes

updated, good looks pres. ha


----------



## Contagion

I am noticing a slight decrease in performance for some reason.
It happened after I put in my NV 9600 for physx. For instance, I got ~38fps in the Crysis Benchmark, now, I ran it and only got 36.7fps.
There is a spot in CoD4 where I stand to compare fps scores, well, I used to get ~250fps, now I only get ~220fps.
It kinda bugs me cuz I don't see how the 9600 can affect my 5870 in any way. Maybe its a driver thing for a multi GPU setup, because thats what it registers me as.
Who knows.
Any ideas?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
I am noticing a slight decrease in performance for some reason.
It happened after I put in my NV 9600 for physx. For instance, I got ~38fps in the Crysis Benchmark, now, I ran it and only got 36.7fps.
There is a spot in CoD4 where I stand to compare fps scores, well, I used to get ~250fps, now I only get ~220fps.
It kinda bugs me cuz I don't see how the 9600 can affect my 5870 in any way. Maybe its a driver thing for a multi GPU setup, because thats what it registers me as.
Who knows.
Any ideas?

heat issue you think?


----------



## fineyoung

Add me to the club, got my Sapphire 5850 last week


----------



## CL3P20

Anyone folding/gaming at really high Q settings, noticing squealing under load with their 5870's...? If so, can you post some temp info with clock speeds for me...? *+*Rep for info..thanks.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Anyone folding/gaming at really high Q settings, noticing squealing under load with their 5870's...? If so, can you post some temp info with clock speeds for me...? *+*Rep for info..thanks.


Well, the squealing is normal. Whenever the capacitors go under heavy load they let out a normal, high pitched noise for some reason. 
You should hear my friends computer. He has 3 5870's in it. When he fires up Crysis it sounds like theres a damn pig in his room.
My temps.
Voltage - 1.212
Core - 1000
Mem - 1300
Fan - 60%
Load Temps - ~70C

Same settings as ^ but, fan at 40%
Load Temps - ~82C


----------



## Turtlewrench

It's taken a while but here is a not so great pic of my 5850 in my case. If you think I can improve any thing in my layout feel free to post it.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Yeah I am familiar with how/why/where they squeal. I am looking for specifics on heat/voltage and load temps with said squealing... I am doing some extreme mods on a 5870 right now...and need to determine if the inductors need upgrading or not [I plan on adding 12x 2ndary capacitors to the GPU as well].

Thanks...rep'd










I have no idea what your talking about. lol. good luck.
BTW, you dont need a volt mod if thats what your doing.
MSI Afterburner lets you adjust the voltage.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Well, the squealing is normal. Whenever the capacitors go under heavy load they let out a normal, high pitched noise for some reason. 
You should hear my friends computer. He has 3 5870's in it. When he fires up Crysis it sounds like theres a damn pig in his room.
My temps.
Voltage - 1.212
Core - 1000
Mem - 1300
Fan - 60%
Load Temps - ~70C

Same settings as ^ but, fan at 40%
Load Temps - ~82C



Yeah I am familiar with how/why/where they squeal. I am looking for specifics on heat/voltage and load temps with said squealing... I am doing some extreme mods on a 5870 right now...and need to determine if the inductors need upgrading or not [I plan on adding 12x 2ndary capacitors to the GPU as well].

Thanks...rep'd









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


You dont need to volt mod these cards. They have built in volt adjusters.
Use MSI Afterburner to adjust the volts.



Umm yeah they do need mods and bad too. Since the datasheets for the IC controller are still under NDA..the only limit to these GPU's is OCP protection....which there is currently no way around. You can set the GPUv for whatever in the editor...but the GPU will not run under load once OCP limit is hit. I will modding the GPU with input phase caps/output phase caps, but need more information on the load specs people are running now, to determine if the inductors are not sufficient for heavy GPUv and clock speeds.

...does that explain enough, for people to stop assuming Im an idiot?


----------



## CL3P20

...Right now even LN2 limits the GPU clock @ OCP limit ~1200-1300mhz ok? You will not surpass that limit without said mods..understand now?.. thanks for the info btw

To any others folding/gaming with squeal- can you please post your clock speeds and load temps with voltage... +Rep for info, thanks.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
...Right now even LN2 limits the GPU clock @ OCP limit ~1200-1300mhz ok? You will not surpass that limit without said mods..understand now?.. thanks for the info btw

To any others folding/gaming with squeal- can you please post your clock speeds and load temps with voltage... +Rep for info, thanks.

Ok i get what your saying.
Heres my stats.
1.212v
1000/1300
fan 60% - 70C
1.162v
900/1300
fan 60% - 55C
1.28v
1050/1320
fan 60% - 80C


----------



## CL3P20

Now..out of the ranges you posted, do you notice squealing from the GPU at all speeds...or just over 1ghz core...etc?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Now..out of the ranges you posted, do you notice squealing from the GPU at all speeds...or just over 1ghz core...etc?

I get squealing at 900/1300.
I even get it at stock.
It gets heavier after 900/1300 though.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
I get squealing at 900/1300.
I even get it at stock.
It gets heavier after 900/1300 though.

you are the man


----------



## Contagion

LOL at this Newegg Reviewer.
He gave the Sapphire 5870 3 eggs because of this.

Pros: Crysis Warhead looked fantastic, fan noise not as loud as feared.

Cons: Got the strangest noise when the screen was changing in some applications, high-pitched, would change when the mouse moved across the screen.

Other Thoughts: The RMA process was painless. Thanks Newegg and Sapphire customer support.

I am 99.999% sure that the cards are SUPPOSED to squeal. lol. I just want to go slap this guy for potentially lowering the 5870 rating.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Were are all you guys getting your 5870's/5850's I can't seem to find an asus 5850 anywhere?


----------



## Contagion

I picked mine up at zipzoomfly.com
I dont think there are any in stock right now.
These things are going fast.


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


...Right now even LN2 limits the GPU clock @ OCP limit ~1200-1300mhz ok? You will not surpass that limit without said mods..understand now?.. thanks for the info btw

To any others folding/gaming with squeal- can you please post your clock speeds and load temps with voltage... +Rep for info, thanks.


Squeal @
OC'd
Core: 900 
Memory: 1300
Load temp 58c @ 45%

Squeal @
Normal
Core: 850 
Memory: 1250
Load temp 56c @ 43%

screaming caps are annoying.


----------



## rico2001

You guys must be very sound conscious. All 4000 and 5000 card's capacitors squeal from time to time under load. I've only heard it with my cards when folding with low fan speeds, ambient room noises, and listening for it.


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


You guys must be very sound conscious. All 4000 and 5000 card's capacitors squeal from time to time under load. I've only heard it with my cards when folding with low fan speeds, ambient room noises, and listening for it.


When playing L4D @ 5040 x 1050 2x AA and 8AF, I can hear if theres no action going on over my headphones. yeah their open cans so thats half the point. Still means they could have used better caps and I wouldn't have to deal with that.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


You guys must be very sound conscious. All 4000 and 5000 card's capacitors squeal from time to time under load. I've only heard it with my cards when folding with low fan speeds, ambient room noises, and listening for it.


You must not read the posts above yours before throwing your







out...

*As stated before: I am curious about squealing and at what clock speeds FOR MODDING REASONS ONLY ...*


----------



## rico2001

@CL3P20
You are correct, I dont' read every post and didn't read yours. I wasn't addressing your comment specifically, more in making a comments about squealing in general. The big fonts were not necessary. If I was speaking directly to you I would have used an @@CL3P20, as I did in this post.

I'll end as you started your last comment, read comments carefully and then give it some thought on what that person is saying before you give your two cents.


----------



## Patch

CL3P20,

I ran trifire in Vantage last night at 1.3v clocked at 975/1280 on air without a squeal. Never looked at temps. Also ran them at 100/1300 without a squeal, but with a worse score....

A week or two ago at 1.35v and 1040/1325 they did squeal. Again, I don't generally look at temps again after a quick glance at start up to make sure the mount is adequate.

I'm doing this right now:










So I should be able to get you more specific information in a few days........


----------



## Yogi

What is that patch? Na na na neo?


----------



## Narynan

I got you the speeds man! Thanks for collecting that information for us.

Also, on a bit of a different note, I did not get a Crossfire bridge with my XFX 5870. Anyone else care to report. You got one right? Did my package just get screwed. Am I going to need two for when I crossfire?


----------



## CL3P20

Thanks Patch. I know your cooling habits, so I will guess you had some decent airflow on them...at least more so than they might get in a case...?







Hhmmm


----------



## vicious_fishes

i guess you can count me in. 5850 at maxxed out bios clocks, reference cooler, auto fan.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


What is that patch? Na na na neo?


Dielectric grease in the CPU socket to protect it when using DICE/LN2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Thanks Patch. I know your cooling habits, so I will guess you had some decent airflow on them...at least more so than they might get in a case...?







Hhmmm










Airflow was something like this:


----------



## OpTicaL

Why don't you guys post useful information about the card like card dimensions (length) on the front page?


----------



## vicious_fishes

because you'd see all that in the description when you bought it


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
because you'd see all that in the description when you bought it









This is for people who are thinking of getting this card and not sure if it will fit in their case.
Not everyone has the latest case designs to incorporate long video cards.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTicaL* 
This is for people who are thinking of getting this card and not sure if it will fit in their case.
Not everyone has the latest case designs to incorporate long video cards.

i mean in the video card description. it should say "card is XXX long" and then you just measure your case and see if it fits


----------



## Contagion

Its just over 11 inches.
Make sure you have at least 11.5 inches in your case.


----------



## os10

hi guys. i got a sapphire 5850 this week from newegg and i am very happy with what it can do. big upgrade from a 8800GTX.

at stock voltage i can run 900/1300, idle 45C, max temp 69C in FurMark with fan at 40%

at 1.125v core i can run 950/1300

at 1.2v core i can run 1000/1300, idle 46C, max temp is 74C in FurMark with fan at 50%. tested in several benchmark apps.

haven't tried higher...

using stock cooler and a 20" inch room fan pointed into the open side of my case, set on low, which i have to use anyway for p95 stable OC on my CPU/motherboard (NB/RAM get hot). ambient is 70F.

i did OC with AMD GPU clock tool and MSI afterburner. haven't messed with the bios.


----------



## twich12

anyone know when the 5870 vapor-x is coming out? idc about anyone saying that vapor-x is dumb or bad or w.e bc i have a non-vapor-x card and my friend has the same one with vapor-x and his can oc a lot more than mine (i dont want to get an aftermarket cooler for it and i dont water cool)


----------



## kyleax1

I got one and it's currently clocked @ 905/1200 and I am trying to get higher, safely.

Proof


----------



## snow cakes

updated, almost 100 members people

Patch, i thought you had 4 of em?


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


updated, almost 100 members people

Patch, i thought you had 4 of em?


I have 2 Sapphire and 2 ASUS 5870's, though one is at CL3P20's house getting tricked out on roids.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I have 2 Sapphire and 2 ASUS 5870's, though one is at CL3P20's house getting tricked out on roids.


ahh yes i 4got about that one


----------



## Urban 93

Can I come to?

When I get back to my computer I'll be trying to get it to 900/1175 or so, since I suck a OC'ing...for now


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Urban 93* 
Can I come to?

When I get back to my computer I'll be trying to get it to 900/1175 or so, since I suck a OC'ing...for now









come where


----------



## Urban 93

Having some dirty thoughts are we? Or are you just not letting the noob in.


----------



## elo820

When you guys overclock it to 900/1300 on the 5850 how much does it help? I dunno but I am scared of boosting the fan above 40% it sounds so loud that the fan make somehow break? Someone ensure me otherwise. I rmaing my xfx card cause it flickers and it makes weird sounds like a hard drive spinning but louder. And sometimes in games my screen just turns black. ARGH so frustrating.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


When you guys overclock it to 900/1300 on the 5850 how much does it help? I dunno but I am scared of boosting the fan above 40% it sounds so loud that the fan make somehow break? Someone ensure me otherwise. I rmaing my xfx card cause it flickers and it makes weird sounds like a hard drive spinning but louder. And sometimes in games my screen just turns black. ARGH so frustrating.


40% fan speed isnt even close to dangerous.
These fans are designed to run at whatever speed you can run them.
I know people that run their fans at 100% 24/7.
And a 900/1300 OC will give you about a 5%ish boost from 725/1000.
Maybe even a little bit more. 
The screen flickering you are seeing, has been very common with these new cards, its happened to me a couple times.
I think the "HDD" noise you hear might be the capacitors squealing which is normal.
It should sound very high pitched when the gpu is under load.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Urban 93*


Having some dirty thoughts are we? Or are you just not letting the noob in.










lmao, nah i already put you on the list


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


40% fan speed isnt even close to dangerous.
These fans are designed to run at whatever speed you can run them.
I know people that run their fans at 100% 24/7.


Right! My "folding" ati profile has fans set at 60%. Been running close to 24/7 this whole year.


----------



## os10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elo820*


When you guys overclock it to 900/1300 on the 5850 how much does it help? I dunno but I am scared of boosting the fan above 40% it sounds so loud that the fan make somehow break? Someone ensure me otherwise. I rmaing my xfx card cause it flickers and it makes weird sounds like a hard drive spinning but louder. And sometimes in games my screen just turns black. ARGH so frustrating.


re: 5850, at stock 725/1000 i get 29fps in the Crysis gpu_benchmark (very high, 64 bit, DX10, 2x AA, 1080p). at 1000/1350 i get 34fps. that's about 15% improvement. i set the fan at 40-50%.

same benchmark with no AA and its 37fps. so 2xAA only costs a 10% penalty. 
same benchmark with 4xAA its 31fps. another 10% penalty.

aslo, in actual gameplay, the OC helps to raise the minimum framerate noticeably.


----------



## vicious_fishes

os10 - same deal here. you run 2x supersampling ?


----------



## Tattoo

I'd love to be joining this club, but I can't find the friggin card anywhere. Dying to get my hands on a 5850, preferably Asus...

/pulls hair out.


----------



## shizdan




----------



## os10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
os10 - same deal here. you run 2x supersampling ?

no just plain 2x AA. the Crysis benchmark tool 1.005 doesn't have any SS option. maybe it can be forced in CCC..?

edit: ya, seems that it can.
with 2x AA i get 34.2fps, with 2x SS i get 33.8fps. not much of a hit!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tattoo*


I'd love to be joining this club, but I can't find the friggin card anywhere. Dying to get my hands on a 5850, preferably Asus...

/pulls hair out.


lol ur sig says 5850, you gotta put (dreamz) next to it


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *os10* 
no just plain 2x AA. the Crysis benchmark tool 1.005 doesn't have any SS option. maybe it can be forced in CCC..?

edit: ya, seems that it can.
with 2x AA i get 34.2fps, with 2x SS i get 33.8fps. not much of a hit!

that average ? it'll absolutely destroy your minimum...

i went from 13 min, to 9. with my epic config that has a massive draw distance however


----------



## os10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *os10* 
no just plain 2x AA. the Crysis benchmark tool 1.005 doesn't have any SS option. maybe it can be forced in CCC..?

edit: ya, seems that it can.
with 2x AA i get 34.2fps, with 2x SS i get 33.8fps. not much of a hit!

i take this back. while i tried to force SSAA in CCC and the Crysis Benchmark did run, apparently it wasn't using SSAA. hard to tell with how fast the demo moves. when i try to run SSAA in the Crysis game it simply does not work, in DX9 or DX10 mode. i read elsewhere (anandtech) that SSAA only works in DX9 anyway, so it's not something i want to use for recent games.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *os10* 
i take this back. while i tried to force SSAA in CCC and the Crysis Benchmark did run, apparently it wasn't using SSAA. hard to tell with how fast the demo moves. when i try to run SSAA in the Crysis game it simply does not work, in DX9 or DX10 mode. i read elsewhere (anandtech) that SSAA only works in DX9 anyway, so it's not something i want to use for recent games.

im assuming you updated your dx10.1 and all your drivers already?


----------



## os10

yes i have the latest directx (august 2009) and ati drivers (9.10).

do you have SSAA working in Crysis (DX9 or DX10)?


----------



## JDMfanatic

Just ordered HIS 5850 off of Zipzoomfly, hopefully my order goes through this time!


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMfanatic*


Just ordered HIS 5850 off of Zipzoomfly, hopefully my order goes through this time!


Congrats man!
Get some pics up when you get it.
I love pics.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *os10*


yes i have the latest directx (august 2009) and ati drivers (9.10).

do you have SSAA working in Crysis (DX9 or DX10)?


yeah, forced through CCC. then again i run in dx9 mode.


----------



## Contagion

Guys what exactly does SSAA do?
I just leave it on "performance" because anything higher and it kills my performance.


----------



## vicious_fishes

if you've got a 5870, run "use application settings" under AA, leave it on box mode, and move the slider at the bottom to Super sampling.

that way you'll have supersampling mode on whatever your in-game settings are.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


if you've got a 5870, run "use application settings" under AA, leave it on box mode, and move the slider at the bottom to Super sampling.

that way you'll have supersampling mode on whatever your in-game settings are.


i was wondering the same thing, so its called Super Sampling mode lol?


----------



## Futan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Guys what exactly does SSAA do?
I just leave it on "performance" because anything higher and it kills my performance.


Basically it renders the textures in a much higher resolution than shrinks it down to it's actual size.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
Basically it renders the textures in a much higher resolution than shrinks it down to it's actual size.

Hmmm... sooo

________*







*

This star is fps_____And this guy is SSAA?


----------



## vicious_fishes

correct. but no, 2xAA does not equal framerate divided by two don't worry. not every pixel on the screen is a jaggie remember


----------



## tiondus

Count me in


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiondus* 
Count me in


















mouse pad big enough?









i got the Xtrac Ripper mouse pad, its a little wider than yours but shorter, like a rectangle lol


----------



## tiondus

That mouse pad was one of the biggest mistakes in my life. I didn't notice about the dimension, assumed that it was a regular mouse pad. Then when I opened the box, *oh damn, it's a little bigger than I expected...*

//On topic: Do you guys notice that MSAA makes the screen so blurry, especially in WoW ?


----------



## Contagion

Heres a new Crysis benchmark after an OC change to 1040/1300.
Im working on 1060/1300 now.


----------



## valkyriesII




----------



## Futan

What is your wallpaper, Contagion?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


What is your wallpaper, Contagion?


Its one of my DX11 screenies from this thread
http://www.overclock.net/ati/597046-...vs-dx-9-a.html


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## Contagion

Almost have 100 members.
Way to go everyone, buyin these awesome pieces of hardware.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Here's an early Congratulations on 100 members!


----------



## Ethatron

Mine is in aduane. So owner but not in posession. ;^)


----------



## rx7racer

Nice Valkyries. Hows that micro mb hold up to those 5850's?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ethatron* 
Mine is in aduane. So owner but not in posession. ;^)

when you possess this magic hardware, you might become the 100th member


----------



## SonDa5

Another HD5850 user here.


----------



## snow cakes

SonDa5 lol do you mind resizing that pic, its freegin huge...anyway, congrats on being the 100th member


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
SonDa5 lol do you mind resizing that pic, its freegin huge...anyway, congrats on being the 100th member










Thanks.







I've had it for about a week. Just didn't post in this thread yet.

The photo shows small in my browser then there is a place to click to enlarge.
I can resize it. Thought everyone had the option to click on it if they wanted to see the full image.


----------



## snow cakes

thanks to everyones contributions to this thread, we now have 100 members, and i thought it was gunna take till december to reach that









GrrEAT job guys


----------



## Monkmachine

Add me to the 58xx club! Got a Gigabyte 5850 1GB!


----------



## Tattoo

Well, newegg auto-notified me a minute ago that they got some XFX 5850's in stock. I hauled butt to the site, threw one in the cart, and processed the order. Got an order confirmation showing it's "processing", so let's hope it goes through this time! Hopefully I'll be joining the club after this weekend if not sooner!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tattoo* 
Well, newegg auto-notified me a minute ago that they got some XFX 5850's in stock. I hauled butt to the site, threw one in the cart, and processed the order. Got an order confirmation showing it's "processing", so let's hope it goes through this time! Hopefully I'll be joining the club after this weekend if not sooner!

GOOD TO hEAR bro, post up wen you gett it and you know tha deal


----------



## Ethatron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
when you possess this magic hardware, you might become the 100th member









Uhhu, I'm going to win a mini-fridge, right?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ethatron* 
Uhhu, I'm going to win a mini-fridge, right?









yes filled with a 30 rac


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


yes filled with a 30 rac


If you get a 5870 you get a fridge with a 45 rac


----------



## rico2001

I don't see any 5750 action around here, so I may get one to play with till the big cards come up.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


I don't see any 5750 action around here, so I may get one to play with till the big cards come up.


Are you that bored? lol.
I might get a 5770 to mess around with.








JK, my next purchase is a monitor that has TRUE hdmi support. This thing im using is a tv that makes Q look like O, and f look like t.


----------



## Tattoo

Order is still showing "Processing". Now I'm getting scared. lol

Ah well... I think if it gets voided, I'll jump on two 5770's for now. I'm using an 8800 GS, so anything at this point would be an upgrade. lol


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


*Are you that bored? lol.*
I might get a 5770 to mess around with.








JK, my next purchase is a monitor that has TRUE hdmi support. This thing im using is a tv that makes Q look like O, and f look like t.


Yea, a little bit.







You guys are having way too much fun and I miss my family of video cards. lol Not sure I can take another month waiting. Looking at this little Sapphire right now.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Yea, a little bit.







You guys are having way too much fun and I miss my family of video cards. lol Not sure I can take another month waiting. Looking at this little Sapphire right now.


yeah, for some reason i just find joy in messing around with video cards, changing them out and stuff.
for instance, ive been looking around for a cheap 3870x2 just because i think the cards cool.
lol.
i need a job.


----------



## valkyriesII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


Nice Valkyries. Hows that micro mb hold up to those 5850's?


very well in all aspects of performance, temps, price, and looks and style. the size of the cards also fit very nicely with the board. i have had no issues compared to the issues i had with one of my evga gtx 280 cards. imo, i would not go back to nvidia except maybe for folding.


----------



## blacklotusul

Good Morning From Romania...Proudly anounce the 2nd owner of Sapphire 5850 from Romania..In za Evening will post pictures with it..Ad me to if you have more free place in tha Claub...Cheers...


----------



## Patch

I'm still hunting for a CPU worthy of these cards and CL3P20 is working on card 4, but I had to do some benching regardless.


----------



## Fatty Beef

So I was going to wait until December to get one. However, after pre ordering dragon age it occurred to me that running it on a 32 inch display with the 4200 internal graphics may not be one of the more intelligent things Ive considered trying in recent memory.

How cpu sensitive are these pigs. Should a 550 @ 3.8 be enough or do I need to squeeze more out of it before one of those boards is in my possession.


----------



## blacklotusul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklotusul* 
Good Morning From Romania...Proudly anounce the 2nd owner of Sapphire 5850 from Romania..In za Evening will post pictures with it..Ad me to if you have more free place in tha Claub...Cheers...

Like I promised here`s my sapphire hd5850..will run some OC test tomorrow..


----------



## JDMfanatic

I ordered my 5850 from ZipZoomFly 4 days ago but it's been shown as packed since then. What the heck is up?


----------



## Contagion

Guess Im selling my HIS 5870....








But, Im gunna get the NEW SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X 5870!!!!!!!
THOSE THINGS ARE SEXYYY.
Yeah, its so gunna be worth it.


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Guess Im selling my HIS 5870....








But, Im gunna get the NEW SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X 5870!!!!!!!
THOSE THINGS ARE SEXYYY.
Yeah, its so gunna be worth it.


Yea, homie, I bought my HIS 5870 the DAY they came out on NewEgg. But when I saw the announcement for the Vapor-X cards, I got that sucker prepped for sale quick-like.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


Yea, homie, I bought my HIS 5870 the DAY they came out on NewEgg. But when I saw the announcement for the Vapor-X cards, I got that sucker prepped for sale quick-like.










Yeah, I just hope I can jump on a Vapor-X really fast. Cuz this card is about to sell really fast and I dont wanna be short a gpu for very long.


----------



## ssgwright

man these cards are hard to find


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ssgwright*


man these cards are hard to find


so you can imagine how excited I was when the store clerk told me there MIGHT be one left out back











 

(click for enlarge)


----------



## Contagion

I was thinking and unless I can find a Vapor-X 5870 in stock, or find someone selling one, I don't think I wanna sell my HIS just yet. Cuz, I know that those Vapor-X ones are gunna be a pain to get a hold of.


----------



## snow cakes

very nice pics, ur updated


----------



## Futan

The Vapor-X version has already been released?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102861

Besides long enough to sell out, how long has that been there?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


The Vapor-X version has already been released?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102861

Besides long enough to sell out, how long has that been there?


Couple days.
It was in stock for literally 10 minutes before selling out.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


The Vapor-X version has already been released?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102861

Besides long enough to sell out, how long has that been there?



Newegg isn't the only place selling these.

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...-394-99-a.html


----------



## snow cakes

dam that card looks so sick


----------



## SonDa5

Found another place selling these:

http://www.provantage.com/sapphire-t...r~7SAPP03A.htm


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
Found another place selling these:

http://www.provantage.com/sapphire-t...r~7SAPP03A.htm

thats only the saphhir tho not the vaper one


----------



## Futan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


thats only the saphhir tho not the vaper one


Naw, that's the Vapor-X one. They have the same model number. 100281VXSR.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


Naw, that's the Vapor-X one. They have the same model number. 100281VXSR.


ahhh i see


----------



## Metrofx

Anyone here has Vantage scores for a trifire setup for 5870? I'm getting a 25135 on my crossfire and want to see the difference before I commit to buying another one.


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metrofx* 
Anyone here has Vantage scores for a trifire setup for 5870? I'm getting a 25135 on my crossfire and want to see the difference before I commit to buying another one.











Here's one with early drivers. Haven't tried the latest. Trifire worked better than quadfire.


----------



## snow cakes

dam patch, thats pretty sick score


----------



## The_Parrot

i will be joining this cool club with a nice 5850 by the end of the week i hope. might take a little while as i got to strip my system back for a new case but should do lol


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Parrot*


i will be joining this cool club with a nice 5850 by the end of the week i hope. might take a little while as i got to strip my system back for a new case but should do lol


great idea m8


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chewman* 
so you can imagine how excited I was when the store clerk told me there MIGHT be one left out back











 

(click for enlarge)









I must say the Gigabyte 5800 cards have the best looking design of the reference cards.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottb75* 
I must say the Gigabyte 5800 cards have the best looking design of the reference cards.

It's just a sticker isn't it?

From what I have read the MSI HD5850 claims to use military spec chokes and solid capacitors.

I like MSI's simple black look and the hardware components look good to go as well.


----------



## mxthunder

What's an average 3dmark vantage P and H score for a 5870 with a 12k CPU score?


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonDa5* 
It's just a sticker isn't it?

Yes just a sticker though in my opinion its still the best sticker design.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottb75*


Yes just a sticker though in my opinion its still the best sticker design.


I think Asus and MSI have the best designs.
I don't like the stickers much on these cards, but, if I had to choose one with ta sticker, the HIS ones are the best imo


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


I think Asus and MSI have the best designs.
I don't like the stickers much on these cards, but, if I had to choose one with ta sticker, the HIS ones are the best imo


yea i like asus's design, it has no stickers on it, it just says Asus which i think is simple and sexy


----------



## ecaftermath

so why was asus and xfx 5870s are discontinued by newegg?


----------



## GreenFox

Count Me In Group

Here my Asus HD 5870










Here the comparison with my old video card


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecaftermath* 
so why was asus and xfx 5870s are discontinued by newegg?

No, sometimes the egg just takes cards off the listing if their not instock for a certain amount of time.


----------



## ssgwright

still can't find a 5870... maybe I should just wait for the x2


----------



## el gappo

comparison benchmarks
quadfire 4870's vs 5870
http://www.overclock.net/ati/602655-...ml#post7552323


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ssgwright*


still can't find a 5870... maybe I should just wait for the x2


aka the 5970


----------



## Phillysteve

Just got my ASUS 5850 yesterday. The card I pulled out was a Nv 8600GT... between now and next Tuesday I plan on getting my rig all squared away in anticipation for MW2..


----------



## SonDa5

I just took the #1 spot on OCN top 30 single GPU systems!


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ssgwright*


still can't find a 5870... *maybe I should just wait for the x2*


It'll be as _out-of-stock_ as the 5870, too. Maybe by then the 5870s will be available more often.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


I just took the #1 spot on OCN top 30 single GPU systems!





























what u mean man? wts the OCN top 30?


----------



## Crunkles

So nice to have my XFX 5850


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
what u mean man? wts the OCN top 30?


I think that is what it's called.









here:

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...u-systems.html


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


I just took the #1 spot on OCN top 30 single GPU systems!


grats
Until someone with a 5870 and an i7 comes along







, or an i7 and 5850


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


grats
Until someone with a 5870 and an i7 comes along







, or an i7 and 5850










until i come along with my i7 and my 5970


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


until i come along with my i7 and my 5970











You will have to gimp one of them cores.









Bring it on!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


You will have to gimp one of them cores.









Bring it on!










haha wt u mean, well im gunna wait for the i9 release, then im gunna get the i9 and the 5970 together


----------



## Contagion

Guys, I have betrayed you, I sold my 5870 and am going NV.
Sorry, I just couldn't wait for ATI's drivers/game support and optimization.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Guys, I have betrayed you, I sold my 5870 and am going NV.
Sorry, I just couldn't wait for ATI's drivers/game support and optimization.


you should be hung


----------



## XiDillon

:reserved: 5850CF decided within the month, buying single card soon!

EDIT: Getting the Gigabyte Brand. I guess I like getting the underdog brands, but not enough to get Diamonds







...


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


:reserved: 5850CF decided within the month, buying single card soon!


alrighty man


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Guys, I have betrayed you, I sold my 5870 and am going NV.
Sorry, I just couldn't wait for ATI's *drivers/game support and optimization.*



Specific game\\issue?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Specific game\\issue?


Well, hmm... Actually no. I was talked into it by a friend. 
You know what. I just changed my mind.
I'm canceling the 5870 sale right now.

Man, I am an indecisive guy..


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Well, hmm... Actually no. I was talked into it by a friend.
You know what. I just changed my mind.
I'm canceling the 5870 sale right now.

Man, I am an indecisive guy..

tell that to the guy who thought he had one in his hands









now I'm back searching the net again.. if anyone knows where I can get my hands on one of these (besides paying over $460 on ebay) let me know


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Well, hmm... Actually no. I was talked into it by a friend.
You know what. I just changed my mind.
I'm canceling the 5870 sale right now.

Man, I am an indecisive guy..


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
haha wt u mean, well im gunna wait for the i9 release, then im gunna get the i9 and the 5970 together

















HD5970 will have two cores. You will have to disable one of them if you want to compete against my single Dimond HD5850.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


HD5970 will have two cores. You will have to disable one of them if you want to compete against my single Dimond HD5850.










ahhhh thought you were talking about the cpu..... ok ok ok


----------



## fineyoung

Even that 5850 is big. A 5970 would be a monster in the case.

Really, who can fit that in his case ?









Mine :


----------



## XiDillon

Question: What size bridges come with each 5850? I wanna be sure the ones supplied are long enough for a 3 slot jump. (pciE>pci>pci>pciE) how many should be used also? thanks dudes!


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fineyoung*


Even that 5850 is big. A 5970 would be a monster in the case.

Really, who can fit that in his case ?










Me and any HAF922/932 owners for starters. We will be fine until GPU's exceed 14" in length.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


Question: What size bridges come with each 5850? I wanna be sure the ones supplied are long enough for a 3 slot jump. (pciE>pci>pci>pciE) how many should be used also? thanks dudes!



idk, but both my 4890's came with double bridges, but you can bend em.....if your tryna split your cards between another pci slot, then you gotta order a wider bridge


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 
Question: What size bridges come with each 5850? I wanna be sure the ones supplied are long enough for a 3 slot jump. (pciE>pci>pci>pciE) how many should be used also? thanks dudes!

yep, that's as far as they reach


----------



## NCspecV81

add me


----------



## rico2001

@NCspecV81
Nice, which one did you get your hands on?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
add me

add what lol


----------



## havox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oxymorosis*


Me and any HAF922/932 owners for starters. We will be fine until GPU's exceed 14" in length.










And 800D owners, the card looks like a lil' baby in my case


----------



## Oupavoc

How come isn't this club official yet?


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


grats
Until someone with a 5870 and an i7 comes along







, or an i7 and 5850










Thanks for the tip, DLing 3Dmark(s) now.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


Thanks for the tip, DLing 3Dmark(s) now.











You probably shouldn't. it wont be any fun at all


----------



## Chewman

^ yeah but i'm only on a c0 @ 3.5 .... it's possible i won't take out tops.


----------



## jarble

you can take me off the reserved list and move me to the owners list as I got tired of waiting to snag a 5870 and settled for a 5850


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


you can take me off the reserved list and move me to the owners list as I got tired of waiting to snag a 5870 and settled for a 5850


will notify the leader.
ye who hast mah quote.
lol


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


will notify the leader.
ye who hast mah quote.
lol


glad I could brighten your day


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


glad I could brighten your day










hahaha

anyway, updated


----------



## Contagion

Any word on a Vapor-X 5850?
If they make one, I will most deff get it.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Any word on a Vapor-X 5850?
If they make one, I will most deff get it.

no word on it yet ive been researching everywhere havn't found even a hypothesis


----------



## Uttik

I ordered my 5850 3 weeks ago, still waiting. But now that the 5870 Vapor has came along am trying to change my order.

But then maybe il just get the sapphire 5850 till the 5970 comes out.

Also can someone point out what mods people are doing to there cards?

BIOS updates/Volt tweaks etc?

So just i know what to do, To get the best out of the card.


----------



## XiDillon

@Uttik: Did you make your order while it was said to be in stock?


----------



## Uttik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 
@Uttik: Did you make your order while it was said to be in stock?

Yup mate,

I was told they had it in stock!


----------



## Ethatron

I just love burocracy so much, it makes you feel just excited so much longer (like a week).









So here she is, fresh out of the hands of the bloodsuckers.








I'm sorry not everybody else will get one that soon or easy ...


----------



## Console-hater

I have HD 5850. But it's sitting behind me. Not yet to be used. Can I join this list? If not, would GPU-Z screenshot with my name on it, is enough?


----------



## vicious_fishes

merely claiming you have one is enough. OCN members typically see others as at least having a modicum of integrity


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Console-hater* 
I have HD 5850. But it's sitting behind me. Not yet to be used. Can I join this list? If not, would GPU-Z screenshot with my name on it, is enough?

yessir my dude


----------



## ssgwright

well add me to the list... thanks to Contagion I am now a proud owned of a HIS 5870 running 1000 core and 1250 mem scoring 19,750 in vantage


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssgwright* 
well add me to the list... thanks to Contagion I am now a proud owned of a HIS 5870 running 1000 core and 1250 mem scoring 19,750 in vantage









glad to hear m8


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ssgwright*


well add me to the list... Thanks to contagion i am now a proud owned of a his 5870 running 1000 core and 1250 mem scoring 19,750 in vantage :d


:d


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ssgwright*


well add me to the list... thanks to Contagion I am now a proud owned of a HIS 5870 running 1000 core and 1250 mem scoring 19,750 in vantage











how the f r u running at 1000?!
**** that must be a good chip, mine fails when i go near 850~


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


how the f r u running at 1000?!
**** that must be a good chip, mine fails when i go near 850~


Stock clock is 850....


----------



## Chewman

lol, maybe it was 900. i remember boosting it to 50 above....


----------



## Hdusu64346

in this club but I'm having trouble overclocking.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ssgwright*


well add me to the list... thanks to Contagion I am now a proud owned of a HIS 5870 running 1000 core and 1250 mem scoring 19,750 in vantage










What was your CPU at? My i7 at 4.2 and 5850 1000/1244 I get 19049.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


how the f r u running at 1000?!
**** that must be a good chip, mine fails when i go near 850~


Are you raising the voltages?


----------



## grunion

What kind of gpu score are you 5850 guys turning?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


What kind of gpu score are you 5850 guys turning?


3DMark 06: 985/1238
SM 2.0 - 10621
SM 3.0 - 12449

Vantage: 1000/1244
17543


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


3DMark 06: 985/1238
SM 2.0 - 10621
SM 3.0 - 12449

Vantage: 1000/1244
17543



Yowza
Only 1k off of mine.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Yowza
Only 1k off of mine.


2k off my old 5870.
These 5850's are like super under-dogs


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Are you raising the voltages?


don't wanna screw with the BIOS.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


don't wanna screw with the BIOS.


You dont have to reflash the BIOS to raise the voltages only to get the higher clocks.

Download MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Yowza
Only 1k off of mine.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


2k off my old 5870.
These 5850's are like super under-dogs


Just wish I could have got a 1050/1300 card


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


You dont have to reflash the BIOS to raise the voltages only to get the higher clocks.

Download MSI Afterburner.


works with non-MSI cards? THANK YOU GOOD SIR.


----------



## Roofus

I have an XFX 5850 on order from Amazon. Will ship as soon as it is in stock. Meanwhile my brand new build from my sig sits on my desk and mocks me.








It's amazing how these are simply no where to be found. If I find one somewhere else I'm going to buy it and then when my Amazon one comes in I'll just sell it to one of you guys.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


I have an XFX 5850 on order from Amazon. Will ship as soon as it is in stock. Meanwhile my brand new build from my sig sits on my desk and mocks me.








It's amazing how these are simply no where to be found. If I find one somewhere else I'm going to buy it and then when my Amazon one comes in I'll just sell it to one of you guys.


Go to Frys or a Best Buy and get a temporary card. You can return it for full price within 30 days. I did it with a 4650


----------



## Roofus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Go to Frys or a Best Buy and get a temporary card. You can return it for full price within 30 days. I did it with a 4650









Even if the box is open? This is something I really might need to do. I got about $100 in rebates on all my gear and have to send in my rebate forms by the 21st. I don't want to send the rebate info in yet until I verify everything works. but I can't test because my board has no on-board graphics. I'm concerned I may not get the HD5850 for a month. And I really need something to test my stuff. I don't really _need_ the machine, as I can get by on my laptop. But I definitely need to test so that I can send in those rebate forms!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roofus* 
Even if the box is open? This is something I really might need to do. I got about $100 in rebates on all my gear and have to send in my rebate forms by the 21st. I don't want to send the rebate info in yet until I verify everything works. but I can't test because my board has no on-board graphics. I'm concerned I may not get the HD5850 for a month. And I really need something to test my stuff. I don't really _need_ the machine, as I can get by on my laptop. But I definitely need to test so that I can send in those rebate forms!

Yup used the 4650 for about 2 weeks and returned it. All they did was check that every was there.


----------



## Roofus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


Yup used the 4650 for about 2 weeks and returned it. All they did was check that every was there.


Yeah I'm going to have to go do that tomorrow. What's your preference on software to run my machine through the paces once I get a card?


----------



## Console-hater

I forget to say which brand I am in, it's XFX HD 5850.


----------



## Narynan

Cool. Congrats on the 5850 when it shows.

Also, I say don't worry about benchmarks, just play some games first. For like a week. Then run two benchmarks just to make sure everything works ok and your numbers are close. Then unstall them forever.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


Yeah I'm going to have to go do that tomorrow. What's your preference on software to run my machine through the paces once I get a card?



Well you could start to OC the i7. 
Get Prime 95 
Real Temp 
CPU-Z 

Once you get your card you can get
GPU-z
MSI Afterburner
Furmark


----------



## vicious_fishes

furmark & ati cards = death. don't use it. it draws so much power it damages the VRM's and catalyst AI actually downclocks the card to protect it.


----------



## Chewman

^ what do you suggest for a stability test then?


----------



## hitman1985

guys , i want my pic revised







that pic looks wrong for this setup, heres a cpl newer ones:


----------



## CL3P20

I capped the output phases for vMEM today on Patch's 5870...gotta leave for work though..so no time to test until this weekend







...will be adding 4-6x output caps for GPUv as well....soon







].


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


^ what do you suggest for a stability test then?


ati tray tools is good. as is endless 3dmark06 loops.


----------



## Chewman

^ tray tools causes BSOD on my W7....
endless runs sounds good, but I'd like something that runs in a window so I can multitask (can't live without mah compz)


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


^ tray tools causes BSOD on my W7....
endless runs sounds good, but I'd like something that runs in a window so I can multitask (can't live without mah compz)


word to that


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


^ tray tools causes BSOD on my W7....
endless runs sounds good, but I'd like something that runs in a window so I can multitask (can't live without mah compz)


a small windowed furkmark with 0xAA miiiight be ok.


----------



## Gabkicks

can someone plz tell me how to unbrick my 5850 -_-. i tried flashing it to asus BIOS, and now it is not working.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


can someone plz tell me how to unbrick my 5850 -_-. i tried flashing it to asus BIOS, and now it is not working.


Use another video card as the primary adapter and flash the other card.

Type "atiflash -i" and it will tell you the cards listed. So if your 5850 is id 2, you would do like "atiflash -f 2 YOUROLDBIOSWHICHYOUSHOULD'VEBACKEDUP.bin"


----------



## Gabkicks

thx, i successfully flashed to asus bios. now I'm at 800/1200.







I had to rename the bin file to asus.bin for it to work.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


thx, i successfully flashed to asus bios. now I'm at 800/1200.







I had to rename the bin file to asus.bin for it to work.


Nice Gabkicks! Just asking and I know most 5850's can do 900+ but are you taking your time with the overclock or are you hitting your cards max?

edit: nm bud, didn't read your post above last. You just recently flashed the card successfully so just getting into oc'ing the card.


----------



## Uttik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


thx, i successfully flashed to asus bios. now I'm at 800/1200.







I had to rename the bin file to asus.bin for it to work.


I see you have the Sapphire HD 5850 1gg, Thats the one i am getting.

Can you flash the Sapphire HD 5850 1gg with the ASUS BIOS? thought it had to be a ASUS 5850?


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uttik*


I see you have the Sapphire HD 5850 1gg, Thats the one i am getting.

Can you flash the Sapphire HD 5850 1gg with the ASUS BIOS? thought it had to be a ASUS 5850?


The Asus bios he used comes with Asus 5850s. People are using it's bios on all other manufactures 5850s to increase the max clocks on their cards. And yes the bios can be used on the Sapphire as well.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uttik*


I see you have the Sapphire HD 5850 1gg, Thats the one i am getting.

Can you flash the Sapphire HD 5850 1gg with the *ASUS BIOS? thought it had to be a ASUS 5850*?


yess you can flash the sapphire with the asus bios *why would you flash an asus 5850 with an asus 5850 bios







*


----------



## rico2001

I don't think he knew; reason why he asked.


----------



## Uttik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


yess you can flash the sapphire with the asus bios *why would you flash an asus 5850 with an asus 5850 bios







*



Simple question, No need to be a [email protected]

i thought they where new BIOS just released and not on the Cards out already!


----------



## Uttik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


I don't think he knew; reason why he asked.


Indeed,

Thanks for the info mate,

I ordered my card that long ago i cant remember lol, I was told i would get it this week, So heres hoping.

I was getting the 5870 Vap. But i think il get the 5850 and then get the 5970 when it comes out.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uttik*


Simple question, No need to be a [email protected]

i thought they where new BIOS just released and not on the Cards out already!


simple question with a smiple answer 
Quote:



*yess you can flash the sapphire with the asus bios*


I wasn't being a smartass tbf


----------



## Gabkicks

isnt the internet wonderful. People missunderstand other people and think they're being d*cks, and in turn end up seeming d*ckish themselves. we've all done it before







lets just assume the best of people







. I got to 900/1200 quite easily w/ my 5850. Is there a list anywhere of safe expectations?

It would be nice if the First page/ post was newb friendly w/ instructions on how to flash bios and things of that nature.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


isnt the internet wonderful. People missunderstand other people and think they're being d*cks, and in turn end up seeming d*ckish themselves. we've all done it before







lets just assume the best of people







. I got to 900/1200 quite easily w/ my 5850. Is there a list anywhere of safe expectations?

It would be nice if the First page/ post was newb friendly w/ instructions on how to flash bios and things of that nature.


the internet is fun


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uttik*


I see you have the Sapphire HD 5850 1gg, Thats the one i am getting.

Can you flash the Sapphire HD 5850 1gg with the ASUS BIOS? thought it had to be a ASUS 5850?


yup, it was a success







. I have not found the limit of my card yet. I just had to rename the bios to asus.bin or atiflash would give me problems.


----------



## XiDillon

OH MAN, I lossed out on a gigabyte 5850 purchase on eBay. the idiot sold it for less than I was going to offer him tomorrow! The availibility of these cards has got to increase, Im going nuts! I wanted the gigabyte! ARGHHHHHH


----------



## mav2000

Guys I need some help here. Got an Asus 5870 for a review last evening and even though the 3dm06 scores seem to be in line with others at 1 Ghz core and 1.25 mem, the 3dmV performance score is around 12,000 for the GPU.

This is not correct as it should be something close to 17,000 by my calculation. My system specs are in my sig and Im running it at 4 Ghz and getting an absolute crap 3dmv score...any help guys???

I reinstalled 3dm Vantage again, as there was a gtx 295 before this, but that didnt seem to help it. ANyone else face low 3dmv scores???


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Guys I need some help here. Got an Asus 5870 for a review last evening and even though the 3dm06 scores seem to be in line with others at 1 Ghz core and 1.25 mem, the 3dmV performance score is around 12,000 for the GPU.

This is not correct as it should be something close to 17,000 by my calculation. My system specs are in my sig and Im running it at 4 Ghz and getting an absolute crap 3dmv score...any help guys???

I reinstalled 3dm Vantage again, as there was a gtx 295 before this, but that didnt seem to help it. ANyone else face low 3dmv scores???


Hmmm sounds really strange. I get around the 16200 mark for GPU score and thats on the stock ATI bios with clocks at 900/1300.


----------



## vicious_fishes

anybody got a bios they can post up with higher CCC limits ? i don't care for afterburner.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oxymorosis*


Hmmm sounds really strange. I get around the 16200 mark for GPU score and thats on the stock ATI bios with clocks at 900/1300.


Yup exactly...dont know whats the issue...even uniengine is running at half the pace.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

just got one here so count me in.. ^^ doing some benchies as we speak..










a bit more push..









X-fire setup









Vantage X-fire setup


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
anybody got a bios they can post up with higher CCC limits ? i don't care for afterburner.

Just uploaded these, both will let you go past 775/1125 etc







Just choose one

MSI bios

http://uploading.com/files/4eb5d7eb/...5282%2529.A11/

ASUS Bios

http://uploading.com/files/a5fd9a2a/Asus.rom/


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@Foxy
why are you all here frenzy on flashing the bios??i did not even touched mine's??yet still i can go past 1100 gpu core and 1300 on mems..


----------



## Kriztoffer

I'm getting a Asus 5870 around the 20th of November.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Guys I need some help here. Got an Asus 5870 for a review last evening and even though the 3dm06 scores seem to be in line with others at 1 Ghz core and 1.25 mem, the 3dmV performance score is around 12,000 for the GPU.

This is not correct as it should be something close to 17,000 by my calculation. My system specs are in my sig and Im running it at 4 Ghz and getting an absolute crap 3dmv score...any help guys???

I reinstalled 3dm Vantage again, as there was a gtx 295 before this, but that didnt seem to help it. ANyone else face low 3dmv scores???


Anyone??????????


----------



## Uttik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
yup, it was a success







. I have not found the limit of my card yet. I just had to rename the bios to asus.bin or atiflash would give me problems.


Thank you for that mate,

So just to get this clear,

I download the BIOS ( Do you have it handy ?)
I rename it to Asus.bin
Use ATIflash to flash and thats it?


----------



## mav2000

Ok...so heres a 3dmark vantge shot with the gpu running 850/1200 and the cpu at 3.6....crappy scores..HELP..........


----------



## Futan

Drivers maybe?







Try using DriverCleaner or something. I don't know. D:


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Ok...so heres a 3dmark vantge shot with the gpu running 850/1200 and the cpu at 3.6....crappy scores..HELP..........











someone needs braces









you got newest drivers? Also make sure that you used driver sweep and boot in safe mode and install drivers from a fresh start..


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Anyone??????????


did you make sure to completely get rid of all your old Nvidia graphics display drivers? This happend to me because I forgot to get rid of my ATI x1900xt graphics drivers and just installed on top of em, bad idea i got 12k with xfired 4890s, i knew there was a problem there.


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Uttik* 
Thank you for that mate,

So just to get this clear,

I download the BIOS ( Do you have it handy ?)
I rename it to Asus.bin
Use ATIflash to flash and thats it?

I used the instructions from here:
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...44&postcount=1

Except, i used an asus 5850 bios from techpowerup from here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/i...ace=&memSize=0

I can run Crysis @ 1680x1050 on all enthusiast settings, and it hovers around 45fps now. Part of me thinks I should go back to stock speeds... but then the overclocker part of me kicks the other part in the nuts.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Just uploaded these, both will let you go past 775/1125 etc







Just choose one

MSI bios

http://uploading.com/files/4eb5d7eb/...5282%2529.A11/

ASUS Bios

http://uploading.com/files/a5fd9a2a/Asus.rom/


cheers. now do i need to rename it to asus.bin or keep it as .rom ?


----------



## Roofus

OMG Amazon! Why are you doing this to me!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roofus* 
OMG Amazon! Why are you doing this to me!









What happened their not sending your card?


----------



## mav2000

Ok so I did a full reinstall of windows vista and it still gives me 10000 marks in gpu test of vantage. I think I need to speak to asus.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Ok so I did a full reinstall of windows vista and it still gives me 10000 marks in gpu test of vantage. I think I need to speak to asus.


yea after a clean install, i would definately do this


----------



## Roofus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


What happened their not sending your card?


Ordered 2 weeks ago, still hasn't shipped. Just getting ancy.







These things are apparently like bars of gold! lol


----------



## Narynan

The xfx 5870 has been deactivated on newegg.com. I know some people on the forums were having issues. Any with any ideas?


----------



## Roofus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narynan* 
The xfx 5870 has been deactivated on newegg.com. I know some people on the forums were having issues. Any with any ideas?

The XFX 5850 was also removed from newegg about a week ago. You think they are having some issues with the cards? It certainly seems like the other cards are hard to come by but that they come in stock every few days.


----------



## grunion

The Egg does that when availability is unknown.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
cheers. now do i need to rename it to asus.bin or keep it as .rom ?

this will help you

* Plug in the USB drive that you want to use.
* Install and run HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool.
* Select the USB Drive. In the "File system" drop down box, pick FAT32. Tick "Quick Format". Tick "Create a DOS startup disk, using DOS system files located at and click the "..." and direct it to the BOOTFILES folder you made.
* Click start.
* Once that's done, copy the ATI Flash and ASUS BIOS into the USB drive.
* Restart your PC and boot from the USB Flash drive.
* Once it's booted in type
* atiflash -f -p 0 asus.rom


----------



## CL3P20

Anyone wanting to participate in this months benching competition, can chime in now...thread was launched this morning in the hwbot section. The contest will be for '1x GPU: AquaMark3' .... just be prepared to OC the rest of your rig..as this bench will not favor to any GPU..so you could very well loose to older hardware, if its tuned right


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Anyone wanting to participate in this months benching competition, can chime in now...thread was launched this morning in the hwbot section. The contest will be for '1x GPU: AquaMark3' .... just be prepared to OC the rest of your rig..as this bench will not favor to any GPU..so you could very well loose to older hardware, if its tuned right











Any mods needed to get AM3 to run on W7 and Evergreens?


----------



## Blameless

My *second* 5850 in a month is dying.

I am getting seriously fed up with ATI and their woefully inadequate VRMs. My Sapphire 5850 lasted all of a week, my ASUS almost made it three weeks.

Worst thing is, I don't really have any alternatives, unless I'm willing to accept a major downgrade.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


My *second* 5850 in a month is dying.

I am getting seriously fed up with ATI and their woefully inadequate VRMs. My Sapphire 5850 lasted all of a week, my ASUS almost made it three weeks.

Worst thing is, I don't really have any alternatives, unless I'm willing to accept a major downgrade.


WTH x2

What are they doing, running hot or..


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Any mods needed to get AM3 to run on W7 and Evergreens?



Not sure to tell you the truth..havent gotten a chance to play with W7 yet..and still use x64-pro for benching..


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Not sure to tell you the truth..havent gotten a chance to play with W7 yet..and still use x64-pro for benching..










Not working in W7.
Tried all the patches, all compatibility modes, no luck.


----------



## grunion

DP

New Afterburner released, Link


----------



## grossebeaver

Asus 5870 @1025/1300 1.35v with an EK water block - hits 40-43 C under load. Unfortunately bumping the voltage over 1.35 hasn't yielded any additional increase to the core.

Topless:









On the block:


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


this will help you

* Plug in the USB drive that you want to use.
* Install and run HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool.
* Select the USB Drive. In the "File system" drop down box, pick FAT32. Tick "Quick Format". Tick "Create a DOS startup disk, using DOS system files located at and click the "..." and direct it to the BOOTFILES folder you made.
* Click start.
* Once that's done, copy the ATI Flash and ASUS BIOS into the USB drive.
* Restart your PC and boot from the USB Flash drive.
* Once it's booted in type
* atiflash -f -p 0 asus.rom


thanks foxy, although i've done flashing before.









i just noted my backup bios i dumped was a .bin, hence the confusion.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


thanks foxy, although i've done flashing before.









i just noted my backup bios i dumped was a .bin, hence the confusion.


ahh fairenuf, have fun flashing


----------



## vicious_fishes

i'm actually scared to do it. going to have to write down the steps to do a blind flash if i brick it


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
i'm actually scared to do it. going to have to write down the steps to do a blind flash if i brick it










it'll be alright







if you follow the steps right nothing should go wrong (YN)


----------



## Futan

5970 spotted!









http://www.google.com/products?q=HIS...e=UTF-8&tab=nf

When you actually click the link within the link I posted it just brings you to the homepage but it looks like ZZF is ready for next week.







Hopefully more 5870s become available then too.


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
5970 spotted!









http://www.google.com/products?q=HIS...e=UTF-8&tab=nf

When you actually click the link within the link I posted it just brings you to the homepage but it looks like ZZF is ready for next week.







Hopefully more 5870s become available then too.

Has nothing to do with 58xx owners. Wrong thread kiddo.


----------



## Futan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTicaL* 
Has nothing to do with 58xx owners. Wrong thread kiddo.

You could argue the same of your post. And since you can CF them, I would say it does have something to do with 58xx owners.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
You could argue the same of your post. And since you can CF them, I would say it does have something to do with 58xx owners.

lets not start brawling in this thread







hmm, $599? i was hoping for 499 or low 500's...damit


----------



## McLaren_F1

What are the Safe Temps on Load for a 5850?


----------



## kaspergw

can someone post his 3dmark vantage gpu score @ 775/1125?


----------



## Gabkicks

if sdomeone buys me vantage, i'll post it


----------



## und0

just ordered my sapphire 5870 and i'll be picking it up tomorrow... weeeeee i cant wait!


----------



## XiDillon

SAPPHIRE 5850 pending @ newegg! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO M-F-N WOOOO


----------



## vicious_fishes

now i'm having issues finding these DOS boot files i need...


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


now i'm having issues finding these DOS boot files i need...


you mean these?


----------



## vicious_fishes

w00t !

things were infinitely easier. just went to bios boot disks, set usb drive as number one, went drive 1 for first boot, typed in the command, reset, changed boot order back, reinstalled catalyst.. done. couldn't be much easier.

@ 850mhz and counting.


----------



## Contagion

I just looked at the Sexiest Pic again and started to tear up.
Thats my old card....


----------



## vicious_fishes

clocks stable @ 900/1300. why anyone would buy a 5870 is beyond me...


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
clocks stable @ 900/1300. why anyone would buy a 5870 is beyond me...

Cuz while the 5850 can catch the 5870 with clocks ~ 900/1300 the 5870 can catch the 295 with clocks ~ 1000/1300


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Cuz while the 5850 can catch the 5870 with clocks ~ 900/1300 the 5870 can catch the 295 with clocks ~ 1000/1300


oh of course. 5870's have higher stock volts, hence hitting the 1000 rather than 900 @ stock


----------



## McLaren_F1

vicious_fishes, what voltage, fan speed, are you running for 900/1300? What are your load temps?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Cuz while the 5850 can catch the 5870 with clocks ~ 900/1300 the 5870 can catch the 295 with clocks ~ 1000/1300


A 5850 can get to gtx 295 speeds also.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


now i'm having issues finding these DOS boot files i need...


lol , "das boot?"


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
lol , "das boot?"

uh, what ?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1* 
vicious_fishes, what voltage, fan speed, are you running for 900/1300? What are your load temps?

auto fan profile, stock volts, 78 degrees max load with dx10 64bit crysis, using CCC.

be good to get a bios with upped volts and then buy an upgraded cooler. 1100mhz anyone ?


----------



## jshay

I got a XFX 5850 a few weeks back but forgot to post here


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
uh, what ?

auto fan profile, stock volts, 78 degrees max load with dx10 64bit crysis, using CCC.

be good to get a bios with upped volts and then buy an upgraded cooler. 1100mhz anyone ?


I have 1100 stable at 1.267volts, and barely break 65c @ 45% fan, tis great :thumbsup:
Although it's on a 5870

Absolutely love the fan profiling on MSI Afterburner, setting up a decent fanprofile for temps<-->%fan just by dragging a few boxes!

*Anyone know why GPU-Z doesn't show your OC'd clocks on the default tab, yet continues to say 850/1200 no matter what clock you run? (Displays correct on sensors tab (1000/1300))*


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BeepBeep*


I have 1100 stable at 1.267volts, and barely break 65c @ 45% fan, tis great :thumbsup:
Although it's on a 5870

Absolutely love the fan profiling on MSI Afterburner, setting up a decent fanprofile for temps<-->%fan just by dragging a few boxes!

*Anyone know why GPU-Z doesn't show your OC'd clocks on the default tab, yet continues to say 850/1200 no matter what clock you run? (Displays correct on sensors tab (1000/1300))*


yeah see 45% fan sounds like a leafblower. iirc the holes on the 5800's are the same place as 4800's, so any 4800 cooler should work.

hmmmm..


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


uh, what ?


DAS BOOOOT!

from the movie Brewfest. great movie that.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chewman* 
DAS BOOOOT!

from the movie Brewfest. great movie that.

haha they have em in real life too there huge


----------



## aquax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aquax* 
Reserved

just got my new Sapphire HD5850


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aquax* 
just got my new Sapphire HD5850


----------



## und0

just picked up my Sapphire HD 5870, here are some pics...




































im on cloud9 right now! weeeeee... add me to list please, im proud owner


----------



## rico2001

Congrats, und0! Nice Sapphire.


----------



## und0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Congrats, und0! Nice Sapphire.










thx


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *und0*


thx










You were able to find a 5870 in stock in Toronto ?


----------



## und0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
You were able to find a 5870 in stock in Toronto ?

i got mine in mississauga, here is the link www.wintroniccomputers.com and if you're planning on getting 5870 i suggest you call them right away... they have an open box sapphire 5870 for 400$ no tax...


----------



## Gabkicks

I dont know why, but sometimes the automatic fan wont work as I've set it up to in my MSI afterburner profile. it wont speed the fan up when the card starts to get hot.


----------



## vicious_fishes

it has to get really hot. i think it's 80 degrees before the fan starts to spin. the software knows the thermal limit. anything under that and it doesn't bother to cool - it doesn't need to.


----------



## Gabkicks

i used msi afterburner to set it to start spinning earlier.


----------



## aquax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
i used msi afterburner to set it to start spinning earlier.

make sure to save the fan profiles and then select the profile number


----------



## maximus7651000

The wife's gonna kill me but the local Fry's has 2 XFX 5870's on hold and on my account...$399 a piece...someone tell me I'm outta my mind on this one...I had planned on waiting for the 5970 to CF with a 5870 for Tri-Fire...idk...ah, just got a call back and turns out they have to ship one because supposedly XFX made a change to the cards...really? already? Maybe it's a sign. lol


----------



## XiDillon

I was explaining to my wife last night that on our shared account, I now owed her $14. She knew why. I had bought a videocard. Now at this point I didnt realize the silly wench was thinking "Oh...a $14 videocard." So I started telling her how I had come to acquire one last night. I told her i got it for less than I was planning at $311 from newegg. Yada Yada Yada, I went on about some other specifics. It took awhile before I realized that she was only just staring at me from the passenger seat of the car just before she started to yell "You spent $311 on a F*cking video card?!?!. What makes it worth getting?!?! Nothings gonna change!" and with that I started giving answers. Of course it was alien to her anyways and it only led to being more upset. Yeah, she'll never -get it-. Maybe she'll kill me later too..


----------



## Yogi

Tell her she was right and you sold it. Then you bought a cheap video card to replace it! She will never know.


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 
I was explaining to my wife last night that on our shared account, I now owed her $14. She knew why. I had bought a videocard. Now at this point I didnt realize the silly wench was thinking "Oh...a $14 videocard." So I started telling her how I had come to acquire one last night. I told her i got it for less than I was planning at $311 from newegg. Yada Yada Yada, I went on about some other specifics. It took awhile before I realized that she was only just staring at me from the passenger seat of the car just before she started to yell "You spent $311 on a F*cking video card?!?!. What makes it worth getting?!?! Nothings gonna change!" and with that I started giving answers. Of course it was alien to her anyways and it only led to being more upset. Yeah, she'll never -get it-. Maybe she'll kill me later too..

Tell her that her computer illiteracy is hilarious, and inexcusable!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diabolical999* 
Tell her that her computer illiteracy is hilarious, and inexcusable!









Or just keep your money in your own account. Joint accounts are for grocery shopping and emergencies so you don't have to actually hand her money









On topic: 5850 paid for on newegg...just waiting anxiously for it to arrive. Now I just need some reviews for some aftermarket cooling


----------



## XiDillon

you must've gotten one of the few sapphires yesterday as well. Im completely stoked. hopefully by the first week in Dec. I can get another.









I like handing her money, that way if I give her $20, she spends $20. Not if I give her a bank account, she spends the bank account. But I cant say much as thats about what I did with every dime I had for this video card.

and the joint was her idea...I have another account tho


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


you must've gotten one of the few sapphires yesterday as well. Im completely stoked. hopefully by the first week in Dec. I can get another.









I like handing her money, that way if I give her $20, she spends $20. Not if I give her a bank account, she spends the bank account. But I cant say much as thats about what I did with every dime I had for this video card.

and the joint was her idea...I have another account tho










Oh the joint account stays empty until she goes shopping or if there is an emergency. Money transfer to the account takes 30 seconds and she can only spend what I give her









Yes I ordered the Sapphire from newegg and have not gotten a canceled order yet so *crosses fingers*


----------



## Futan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


I was explaining to my wife last night that on our shared account, I now owed her $14. She knew why. I had bought a videocard. Now at this point I didnt realize the silly wench was thinking "Oh...a $14 videocard." So I started telling her how I had come to acquire one last night. I told her i got it for less than I was planning at $311 from newegg. Yada Yada Yada, I went on about some other specifics. It took awhile before I realized that she was only just staring at me from the passenger seat of the car just before she started to yell "You spent $311 on a F*cking video card?!?!. What makes it worth getting?!?! Nothings gonna change!" and with that I started giving answers. Of course it was alien to her anyways and it only led to being more upset. Yeah, she'll never -get it-. Maybe she'll kill me later too..


Before she kills you, tell her to send your card my way.


----------



## blksnake

Long time lurker, new poster...
Count me in!


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Oh the joint account stays empty until she goes shopping or if there is an emergency. Money transfer to the account takes 30 seconds and she can only spend what I give her









Yes I ordered the Sapphire from newegg and have not gotten a canceled order yet so *crosses fingers*



By the way, my card was shipped, yours should be too! KICK A**!


----------



## McLaren_F1

What Fan settings are you guys using for Furmark Stability testing or in general?


----------



## CL3P20

posted in my mod thread..but probably belongs here moar









some shots of 5870 modding..lots more caps..and vmeasure for all voltages..input & output


----------



## Chewman

CL3P20 u using the stock cooler?


----------



## CL3P20

for now yes...LN2 is planned though


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


By the way, my card was shipped, yours should be too! KICK A**!


Arrives tomorrow via tracking









EDIT: Can we add bios, overclocking utilities and Catalyst Betas and Alpha links to the front page?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Arrives tomorrow via tracking









EDIT: Can we add bios, overclocking utilities and Catalyst Betas and Alpha links to the front page?


gimme exactly what you want on the front page, i'll post it up there


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


for now yes...LN2 is planned though


BTW, i put your mod on the OP


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
gimme exactly what you want on the front page, i'll post it up there

Ack, I haven't been following this post as much as others...I have seen some links here and there...give me a bit to look for them....

EDIT: YaY for my 1337 (th) post!

In regards to Beta/Alpha drivers, those change all the time so I would be reluctant to list those on the front page myself unless your willing to keep them updated on the fly Snow...I know Beta for 9.12 just came out on the 15th but for XP only.
*Okay, ready for you to add the below info to front page*









*Overclocking Utilities:*
MSI Afterburner - used to overclock your GPU.
GPU-z - a lightweight utility designed to give you all information about your video card and GPU.
Furmark - a very intensive OpenGL benchmark that uses fur rendering algorithms to measure the performance of the graphics card. Fur rendering is especially adapted to overheat the GPU and that's why FurMark is also a perfect stability and stress test tool (also called GPU burner) for the graphics card.

*Flashing your bios:*
Different versions of GPU BIOS may allow a higher overclock then the bios your GPU came with:

Example of how to flash bios

*Top BIOS used:*
MSI bios
ASUS Bios


----------



## jarble

hey guys any one else have a problem with the 5850 stuttering? if not Ill open a new thread.


----------



## Gabkicks

what games?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


what games?


everything but most noticeable in farycry 2 and vantage


----------



## ikcti

1x XFX 5850 here


----------



## snow cakes

UPDATED the OP, made a lot of changes and added some things, looks a lot better now thanks so some members helpfull Input


----------



## fordimension

My MSI 5850 should be arriving today!! No need to flash my card







Apparently MSI was shipping them in December but decided to ship 3 cards to the shop I bought mine from, woot!


----------



## Shadowclock

WOOT! Just arrived! Will get pics up when I get home tonight...also got my 9 Xiggy fans and am now ready for my case modding this weekend...this is going to be fun! Can't wait to try out the unigine again with DX11 this time.

So, I got a Sapphire 5850...should I flash my bios to an ASUS or MSI or stick with what I got?


----------



## jXsun

Order.. I should get this in mid-late December.


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


WOOT! Just arrived! Will get pics up when I get home tonight...also got my 9 Xiggy fans and am now ready for my case modding this weekend...this is going to be fun! Can't wait to try out the unigine again with DX11 this time.

So, I got a Sapphire 5850...should I flash my bios to an ASUS or MSI or stick with what I got?


definitely flash to asus bios. i got to 900/1200 speeds without messing w/ voltages.


----------



## Kurisu

I'd like to second (or third?) the question: does anyone know what the save gaming temperatures and voltages are for the 5850?

I've got mine up to 990/1200 at 1.299v, but I scaled it back to 965/1200 @ 1.26v. Temps around 75-76 with a noisy fan (anything over 40% is brutal, but will it make a difference while you're playing a game? I doubt it.)


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


WOOT! Just arrived! Will get pics up when I get home tonight...also got my 9 Xiggy fans and am now ready for my case modding this weekend...this is going to be fun! Can't wait to try out the unigine again with DX11 this time.

So, I got a Sapphire 5850...should I flash my bios to an ASUS or MSI or stick with what I got?


I hate you. newegg shipped yours out sunday and you got it already, they shipped mine out this morning and I wont get it until thursday. stupid. and I payed the rush fee too.....:swearing:


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kurisu*


I'd like to second (or third?) the question: does anyone know what the save gaming temperatures and voltages are for the 5850?

I've got mine up to 990/1200 at 1.299v, but I scaled it back to 965/1200 @ 1.26v. Temps around 75-76 with a noisy fan (anything over 40% is brutal, but will it make a difference while you're playing a game? I doubt it.)


Anyone got any great aftermarket cooling results would be my question. I hate the fact how noisy these fans are at anything over 40%...any idea how just taking off the shroud and putting a kama stay slot with 2 fans blowing on the card would do?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


I hate you. newegg shipped yours out sunday and you got it already, they shipped mine out this morning and I wont get it until thursday. stupid. and I payed the rush fee too.....:swearing:


From all my shopping at newegg I have found that rush fee is BS. Also, most newegg products ship from CA...see my locale? YAY I win LOL

EDIT: what cooling you gonna use on the 5850 Dillon? You wrote in Koolance Blocks?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


WOOT! Just arrived! Will get pics up when I get home tonight...also got my 9 Xiggy fans and am now ready for my case modding this weekend...this is going to be fun! Can't wait to try out the unigine again with DX11 this time.

So, I got a Sapphire 5850...should I flash my bios to an ASUS or MSI or stick with what I got?


nice man, updated the OP


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


nice man, updated the OP










Thanks snow...exciting stuff isn't it









I don't remember if I have repped you yet for this thread so....+rep


----------



## snow cakes

adding some benchy charts to the OP ...mmmmm tastey


----------



## Kurisu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Anyone got any great aftermarket cooling results would be my question. I hate the fact how noisy these fans are at anything over 40%...any idea how just taking off the shroud and putting a kama stay slot with 2 fans blowing on the card would do?


That's a good question too --wait, what's a kama stay slot?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kurisu*


That's a good question too --wait, what's a kama stay slot?










http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/ac...00_detail.html








Again, thinking remove the shroud, disable the PWM fan and put 2 120mm fans blowing air onto the stock heatsink?

Whatcha think?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


adding some benchy charts to the OP ...mmmmm tastey


Ick, they need to at least use the 9.12 Alpha drivers for our benchies, makes me sad...


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kurisu*


That's a good question too --wait, what's a kama stay slot?










http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...79&language=en

fits on the 5870


----------



## Kurisu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Whatcha think?


ohh... _that's hot._


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalo...79&language=en

fits on the 5870










Edited a bit of my above post but anyway....what about the 5850 snow?
and
What do you think about the kama stay idea for a more simplified after market cooling solution?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kurisu*


ohh... _that's hot._


haha if you don't wanna waste any bills, you can easily construct something like that yourself


----------



## Kurisu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
haha if you don't wanna waste any bills, you can easily construct something like that yourself









Hey, good point.. I have a 120mm Papst just sitting here... I think that might work Shadowclock. maybe even keep the original at it's stock auto because it doesn't seem to get audible until you hit 80 degrees+, which I hope to never hit.

Nice idea guys, reps for all!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kurisu* 
Hey, good point.. I have a 120mm Papst just sitting here... I think that might work Shadowclock. maybe even keep the original at it's stock auto because it doesn't seem to get audible until you hit 80 degrees+, which I hope to never hit.

Nice idea guys, reps for all!









yea but if your tight on space, you might need to have a Slim 120mm, if you have the room go for it with the regular size 120mm... I'm gunna make a custom MOD for this, take pictures, and post it up here on the OP


----------



## Kurisu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
yea but if your tight on space, you might need to have a Slim 120mm, if you have the room go for it with the regular size 120mm... I'm gunna make a custom MOD for this, take pictures, and post it up here on the OP









I'm thinking I could bend one of those spacers (the kind that fit over an empty pci opening at the back of the case) and attach the fan with a piece of string. Old school, baby. That's just how I roll.

Maybe a plastic zip tie if you're feeling fancy.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kurisu* 
I'm thinking I could bend one of those spacers (the kind that fit over an empty pci opening at the back of the case) and attach the fan with a piece of string. Old school, baby. That's just how I roll.

Maybe a plastic zip tie if you're feeling fancy.

i'll let you know when i do it, this is my accessories list im my head

- small drill bit
- thin steel-wire
- zip ties
- 2x 120mm fans
- 2x rear empty slots

Its in my head right now, when I get home from work hopefully it will be as easy as I'm thinking lol


----------



## Vagrant Storm

I've done something to that effect for years.

Take a 120mm fan and put four long screws in with nuts so that the fan now has "legs" If you want it angled, then use shorter screws on one side.
Then just toss in the bottom of your case. That is the getto way to do it. I've also glued on skeleton figurines so that it looked like the skeletons were holding the fans up...and, well they were.

No need for a huge support structure inside your case just to hold a fan horizontal to blow on your GPU.

However, I finally just got an order in for a HD5850 so I can be added to the list (Order confirmation too...waiting on tracking info though). I was wanting to get a 5870, but I am tired of waiting arround for them to get in stock...and tired of F5ing Newegg so I can see them show up. The 5850 seems to pretty darn close in performance and it's not like will have all the rest of my system using top of the line components anyway. i am sure I'll be happy with it.

I just wish it wasn't an Asus HD 5850, but I'll take what I can get. There are worse companies.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm* 
I've done something to that effect for years.

Take a 120mm fan and put four long screws in with nuts so that the fan now has "legs" If you want it angled, then use shorter screws on one side.
Then just toss in the bottom of your case. That is the getto way to do it. I've also glued on skeleton figurines so that it looked like the skeletons were holding the fans up...and, well they were.

No need for a huge support structure inside your case just to hold a fan horizontal to blow on your GPU.

However, I finally just got an order in for a HD5850 so I can be added to the list (Order confirmation too...waiting on tracking info though). I was wanting to get a 5870, but I am tired of waiting arround for them to get in stock...and tired of F5ing Newegg so I can see them show up. The 5850 seems to pretty darn close in performance and it's not like will have all the rest of my system using top of the line components anyway. i am sure I'll be happy with it.

I just wish it wasn't an Asus HD 5850, but I'll take what I can get. There are worse companies.

Man if I were getting a 5850 I would get the Asus, the design and graphic is very simple and the card is nice. However, i don't know much about the warranty


----------



## vicious_fishes

*sigh*

every hd 5800 is exactly the same.


----------



## Shadowclock

Question on the shroud since I haven't modded a GPU....ever...is the shroud "clipped" on or is there some kind of permanent stuck on connection to it? I would like to be able to snap it back on if my cooling solution goes wrong or if I want to sell the card later.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


*sigh*

every hd 5800 is exactly the same.


lol


----------



## Forsaken1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


*sigh*

every hd 5800 is exactly the same.



Not the bios







.

Asus is 3 year warranty and a good bios along with msi.


----------



## Kurisu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken1* 
Not the bios







.

Asus is 3 year warranty and a good bios along with msi.

AFAIK, warranty is the only difference for ref boards. Just flash the bios you want (I did: sapphire -> asus).


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Question on the shroud since I haven't modded a GPU....ever...is the shroud "clipped" on or is there some kind of permanent stuck on connection to it? I would like to be able to snap it back on if my cooling solution goes wrong or if I want to sell the card later.

comes off nice and easy







on myn there was one hidden screw that gave me a hard time be sure to check under the ram thermal pad for that last one







.

also a few fyi's

a. the Swiftech MCW60 gpu block fits on the 5850 just fine
b. the stock gpu block can be removed and the swiftec block will fit under the shroud


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
comes off nice and easy







on myn there was one hidden screw that gave me a hard time be sure to check under the ram thermal pad for that last one







.

also a few fyi's

a. the Swiftech MCW60 gpu block fits on the 5850 just fine
b. the stock gpu block can be removed and the swiftec block will fit under the shroud









+rep for the info

But I no wanna water cool


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


From all my shopping at newegg I have found that rush fee is BS. Also, most newegg products ship from CA...see my locale? YAY I win LOL

EDIT: what cooling you gonna use on the 5850 Dillon? You wrote in Koolance Blocks?


Yes I always new that you should get them first (and in CA), but not shipped to you first. You shouldnt get them the day they send them out. well maybe, are you accross the street?

Im using the stock cooling for them until I get an I9 unless I choose not to get the I9. So the koolance full cover blocks in about 6 months. I think Ill have fun and set an OC to 911/1100 instead of maxing them out.


----------



## Yogi

I wish Newegg would allow pick ups. I live about 30 minutes away. Would be way better to drive and hour then wait 3 days


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken1* 
Not the bios







.

Asus is 3 year warranty and a good bios along with msi.

I've just heard bad things about their customer service when some one tries to make use of that warranty.

I was hoping for XFX...I've personally had good expierences with them. Though maybe that means their stuff is more likely to break, heh.

Yeah...I know it is not a big deal; especially when dealing with reference cards. Asus is just a company I don't like. Never liked any of the Asus mother boards I've worked with.

I am still happy to be moving up into the 5800 world...though I just saw that the Powercolor 5870 came and went :swearing:


----------



## asuindasun

Just got my 5850 =D
Already maxed CCC lol
775/1125
sexy...

sorry for terrible pic image, had to use phone =s


----------



## Gabkicks

bios flash ftw. totally unnecessary, but that's why we're here.


----------



## Roofus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asuindasun* 
Just got my 5850 =D

Where are you guys getting your cards from? In the past two days I've checked with CS at Amazon, microcenter, and frys and they all show that they are not getting any more stock on any of their 5850's. Newegg is no longer going to receive stock of the XFX card. But expects to receive the other cards but they don't know if/when they will receive them.

The more I have dug into this, I'm finding out issues about people having problems not being able to get past POST and that the problems seem to be coming from the vid card. I'm wondering if these companies are pulling availability to work out some flaws and that's why they are no where to be found.

If you have seen stock anywhere at a store that I haven't mentioned, please let me know. I will promptly cancel my Amazon order. (or keep it and sell it on ebay since they are going for as high as $500!!! right now.)


----------



## XiDillon

they arent going as high as $500. one barely sold for $450 3 days ago. And I found mine at newegg. I posted about it earlier in the thread that helped me find it on friday. (because they had more for sale today)

AND whats up with club members being added to the list for an ORDERED card. when you get it you get added! or else I should be on there as #117


----------



## Roofus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 
they arent going as high as $500. one barely sold for $450 3 days ago. And I found mine at newegg. I posted about it earlier in the thread that helped me find it on friday. (because they had more for sale today)

AND whats up with club members being added to the list for an ORDERED card. when you get it you get added! or else I should be on there as #117

Ebay $500

Also, I'm really not sure what the difference is between an ordered card and yours being shipped. It's still not in a machine. But I mean really, who cares what number you are, it's a made up club for fun.


----------



## Shadowclock

Ok....so...newb question...you can't save the MSI Afterburner profile without MSI bios? Everytime I go to apply my changes it reverts back to default settings...I did some benchies vs my 4870 xfires I will post up another time when I get my other benchies done...

Oh and the Heaven benchmark demo doesn't let you see DX11? Mine freezes on me when I try after it shows the U..N...I...G...I...N...E logo all slow when its supposed to just go straight into the floating islands...


----------



## Contagion

Any word on the reason these cards are AWOL everywhere??
Fermi is running late and ATI is having a HUGE opportunity to get some serious cash in.
Too bad only like 3 cards come in stock worldwide once a week...


----------



## Roofus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Any word on the reason these cards are AWOL everywhere??
Fermi is running late and ATI is having a HUGE opportunity to get some serious cash in.
Too bad only like 3 cards come in stock worldwide once a week...

I was just mentioning in a previous post that there is some rumor there are some problems with the cards that are causing people's machines not to pass POST. I'm wondering if they have slowed delivery while they iron this out. But the assessment is that it would be a hardware issue, because drivers wouldn't be running during boot up.


----------



## Shadowclock

Ok sitting at 900/1250 with 1.23v so far. Will give it another try maybe tomorrow or over the weekend when I do the rest of my mods.

Still got more benchies to do so look forward to those


----------



## jXsun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
Any word on the reason these cards are AWOL everywhere??
Fermi is running late and ATI is having a HUGE opportunity to get some serious cash in.
Too bad only like 3 cards come in stock worldwide once a week...

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/...refor_art_thou


----------



## Shadowclock

Updated, I am sitting at 900/1250 still but I had to up the voltage to 1.28 because I kept freezing during my 3d06 runs. Wierd because I passed furmark with no issues and to up the voltage that much just to get a 3d06 run is kinda saddening.

Going to try for better tonight but I think this is my sweetspot for now. In 3d06 off of memory I was hitting a little over 25k with my 4870s at full ati overdrive clocks and with my 5850 where it is I am hitting 23.8k. Personally I love it. Much quieter, and much lower power draw. Very happy customer.


----------



## sean11978

i would like to add that if you got a good sample your card can suicide at this on air http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8azvw/ thats the max i can get on air:\\ i tried for 1150 but it was a no go .guys dont give up on like 950 its possible to get up there [


----------



## jarble

hey any one know how hot I can get the vddc phase things before they crap out? cuz I am still waiting on more copper sinks to get here and this gpu is just begging to be pushed (the core is idling at 28c and loading at 30c at stock clocks)


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
hey any one know how hot I can get the vddc phase things before they crap out? cuz I am still waiting on more copper sinks to get here and this gpu is just begging to be pushed (the core is idling at 28c and loading at 30c at stock clocks)

Yea at stock it is super quiet and cool...pump it up to where I got it and your looking at fan speeds up to 50% and getting 86c though.


----------



## sean11978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sean11978*


i would like to add that if you got a good sample your card can suicide at this on air http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8azvw/ thats the max i can get on air:\\ i tried for 1150 but it was a no go .guys dont give up on like 950 its possible to get up there [


lol i posted the wrong gpu validation.here it is XD http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8azvw/


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sean11978*


lol i posted the wrong gpu validation.here it is XD http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8azvw/


Great for validation but did you get a chance to run furmark or 3d06 or any other benches with it? If it doesn't run anything validation doesn't mean squat IMO.


----------



## Futan

Diamond 5870 available at TD.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...080&CatId=3669

And XFX 5870 at Newegg(ordered!







).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-443-_-Product


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Yea at stock it is super quiet and cool...pump it up to where I got it and your looking at fan speeds up to 50% and getting 86c though.

water ftw







my core is nice and cold I am just concerned about the vddc


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
water ftw







my core in nice and cold I am just concerned about the vddc

I am scared of water...maybe for next socket build...that is to say, until socket 1366 gets old


----------



## sean11978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Great for validation but did you get a chance to run furmark or 3d06 or any other benches with it? If it doesn't run anything validation doesn't mean squat IMO.

3d vantage stable was hitting 70 c core on 100% fan rofl i got around 17600 gpu score. ugh my cpu is holding it back


----------



## Blameless

Probably all going to be torn off for a second RMA fairly soon, but this is the cooling I've had on my card for the last couple of weeks:


----------



## grunion

How's it performing?
I know the vf1000 was inadequate for the 4870.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sean11978*


3d vantage stable was hitting 70 c core on 100% fan rofl i got around 17600 gpu score. ugh my cpu is holding it back


Hmmm wonder if vantage is easier to get stable...either way running any benchmark at that clock....nice chip mate. What voltage are you throwing at it?

EDIT: LOL...for some reason I thought you were running a 5850....nice chip still


----------



## sean11978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Hmmm wonder if vantage is easier to get stable...either way running any benchmark at that clock....nice chip mate. What voltage are you throwing at it?

EDIT: LOL...for some reason I thought you were running a 5850....nice chip still










i really dont remember but it was like 1.135 or something high of that nature


----------



## Shadowclock

Ok got some benchmarks for you guys to enjoy. I tested my old cards in Xfire and then the 5850 stock and then overclocked.

Below are the settings:

4870 Xfire had a moderate overclock of 780/1050
5850 Stock
5850 Overclock 900/1200
*First off 3dmark06 scores:*

*4870 Xfire*









*5850 Stock*









*5850 Overclocked*









*Next up Unigine Heaven scores:*
Wish I could have gotten some screen shots but every time I tried I got a black screen when pasting it.

*Max settings for DX10*









*4870 Xfire*
Score = *1179*
FPS = *47.1*

*5850 Stock*
Score = *815*
FPS = *32.4*

*5850 Overclocked*
Score = *928*
FPS = *36.8*

*Just for kicks and giggles I did a DX11 run at full settings with Tessallation on my overclocked 5850:*
Score = *608*
FPS = *24.2*

Can't wait to do round 2 of the 5850 OC tests once 9.12 comes out with the 5xxx series improvements.

Hope you all enjoyed reading


----------



## CL3P20

Patch's 5870: ready for shipping









*..finished OCP mod, ready for VR...*










*added 4x 6.3v 1500uf caps to GPUv output phase..* [total added caps- 16x







]


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Patch's 5870: ready for shipping









*..finished OCP mod, ready for VR...*

*added 4x 6.3v 1500uf caps to GPUv output phase..* [total added caps- 16x







]


I have no idea what your doing but it looks very difficult and I would imagine it helps overclocking tremendously


----------



## sean11978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Patch's 5870: ready for shipping









*..finished OCP mod, ready for VR...*










*added 4x 6.3v 1500uf caps to GPUv output phase..* [total added caps- 16x








]










god now i wanna vmod my 5870 seeing as it does 1100 core on air i gotta do this some day XD and hes taking out the overcurrent protection that kicks in to keep your gpu from getting damaged after going over a certain voltage. i think thats y i couldnt get 1150 core or 1200 ocp anyone have any idea wat voltage it kicks in at?


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Patch's 5870: ready for shipping









*..finished OCP mod, ready for VR...*










*added 4x 6.3v 1500uf caps to GPUv output phase..* [total added caps- 16x







]



























The planets must be aligning because I started doing this tonight in preparation for that card:










I actually like the idea of soldering on that last resistor. Makes me feel like I had a hand in modding it.


----------



## Metrofx

That looks so dangerous with those card mods









Anyway I decided to overclock these cards without changing the voltage. Nice results if you ask me.

After looking around at the 5970 reviews and benchmarks, I'm not overly impressed with the new card, I'm still glad I went with a 5870 xfire setup









Not Overclocked









Overclocked


----------



## Roofus

Just ordered a XFX 5850 from Newegg. I noticed the Saphire was in stock at Tiger Direct just now. Couldn't sleep and just started surfing and there it was. So I rolled over to newegg and in the search the XFX was listed again but said "Auto-Notify". But when I clicked into the cards page it was ready for order. So I put it in my cart and the order went through. Generally if something is out of stock on Newegg, and you try to put it in your cart it will tell you it isn't there.
I received order confirmation. So hopefully it is all legit.
The price went up $50 though from $260 to $310. Supply and demand I guess...

I'm not going to cancel my amazon order. If that card comes in before Christmas, I will just try to ebay it. It was $260. So if I can sell it new for $310 and make the $50 back I would be really happy.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


How's it performing?
I know the vf1000 was inadequate for the 4870.


That's not a VF1000, it's a VF2000 (more than double the surface area and twice the heatpipes). It cools the GPU very well, I rarely hit above 60C in FurMark at my current speed (900 core) and voltage (1.15v). The cooler is also quiet, even at full speed.

Downside is that the airflow over the VRM components is not particularly strong, so even with substantial VRM heatsinkage on both the front and the back of the card, the VRMs can still get quite warm is very strenuous tests.

If I were to do it over again, I'd probably use a bit lower profile VRM sinks and an Accelero S1 rev 2 with a pair of medium to high flow 92mm fans on it. With that kind of air flow blasting directly at the VRMs I'd be far more comfortable with higher voltages.

Doesn't really matter on this particular card though. It can't do more than 950 on the core regardless of (above ambient) temps/voltage.


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Patch's 5870: ready for shipping









*..finished OCP mod, ready for VR...*










*added 4x 6.3v 1500uf caps to GPUv output phase..* [total added caps- 16x







]











_"Damn, I'm unable to RMA my card now..."_


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diabolical999* 
_"Damn, I'm unable to RMA my card now..."_









Are you..?







I can make that GPU in the pic a "virgin" again..









..Ohh..and patch is shooting for over 1.3ghz on core speed with these mods..and maybe 1.4ghz with mem


----------



## vicious_fishes

well mem shouldn't be too hard. i get 1.3 on reference cooler with auto fan...


----------



## XiDillon

(pic was here)

uh, this kinda means I can get added to the list.
Im not gonna yell to get added, Ill just drop the club.


----------



## snow cakes

lol'd at virgin gpus ha


----------



## Blameless

Second 5850 just bit the dust, tearing off my fet sinks as we speak and preparing for an RMA.

Trading my damaged GTX 285 (only does 8x PCI-E because of a cut trace) for a GTX 275, and using the money newegg is giving me for my 5850 (it's out of stock so they will refund) to grab a second 275 for SLI.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


Second 5850 just bit the dust, tearing off my fet sinks as we speak and preparing for an RMA.

Trading my damaged GTX 285 (only does 8x PCI-E because of a cut trace) for a GTX 275, and using the money newegg is giving me for my 5850 (it's out of stock so they will refund) to grab a second 275 for SLI.


ah man sorry that sucks maybe they'll send you a 5970 by accident


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

XFX XXX 5850 on its way


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains* 
XFX XXX 5850 on its way

lemme know wen you get it, you'll become a member


----------



## Contagion

5850 is selling very nicely.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Hmmm wonder if vantage is easier to get stable...either way running any benchmark at that clock....nice chip mate. What voltage are you throwing at it?

EDIT: LOL...for some reason I thought you were running a 5850....nice chip still










I was able to get 1000 core on vantage, but only 985 on 3D06


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


lemme know wen you get it, you'll become a member










will do it should be here on saturday


----------



## Shadowclock

Whew! Was trying to eek out 950/1250 and never saw my temps go over 85 but was having trouble getting it stable...now I know why...I checked my voltage regulators and they were hitting the late 120s...won't be doing that on stock cooling again...

I am actually surprised the stock cooling doesn't do a better job of cooling the VRMs...I thought it was a fault of most aftermarket coolers that don't cool the VRMs well....well now I know stock has a problem also...

Aftermarket cooking with VRM heatsinks to the rescue...soon...


----------



## greydor

Just ordered a 5870 this evening and got a nice Samsung 1080p monitor to play with it.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I was able to get 1000 core on vantage, but only 985 on 3D06

Thats because Vantage doesnt really stress the GPU as much as 3D '06 does..you can always run higher clocks with Vantage


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Any word on the reason these cards are AWOL everywhere??
Fermi is running late and ATI is having a HUGE opportunity to get some serious cash in.
Too bad only like 3 cards come in stock worldwide once a week...


I can tell you exactly why. Nvidia are having yeild problems with their 40nm process hence the delays ... probably they have to hit some sort of safety stock target before they release in order to satisfy the lauch demand. Ati are also having yeild issues with their 5800 series gpu's. They just aren't getting a high enough yield rate to keep up with the demand.

It probably isn't a coincedence that both companies use the _same_ manufacturing plant - Taiwan Semiconductors.


----------



## ArcticZero

Well since there's no 59xx series thread yet, I figured I'd post this here.









I just pre-ordered an XFX 5970, since Sapphire hasn't allocated any additional units to our area. My card arrives on the 23rd, apparently.

Though I've heard that there have been issues with XFX ATI-based cards lately. Is there any truth to these? I'm a bit worried, actually, but I couldn't pass up an opportunity to land a 5970.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*


Well since there's no 59xx series thread yet, I figured I'd post this here.









I just pre-ordered an XFX 5970, since Sapphire hasn't allocated any additional units to our area. My card arrives on the 23rd, apparently.

Though I've heard that there have been issues with XFX ATI-based cards lately. Is there any truth to these? I'm a bit worried, actually, but I couldn't pass up an opportunity to land a 5970.










the 5870 x2 is in included here, which is the 5970 same thang


----------



## rico2001

Could not hold out any longer. I've began my journey of gathering all the 5800 and 5900 cards.









...this is going to be expensive. ha


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


ah man sorry that sucks maybe they'll send you a 5970 by accident










Ha, would be nice!

I'm just expecting a refund. Not really sure what I'll do after that.

I've got a GTX 275 with a decent OC to hold me over. Might use the refund money from the 5850 and sell the 275, then buy a 5870 in a few months when non-reference designs show up.

I'm impressed with ATI's GPU, but extremely disappointed in the overall quality of their PCB and VRM. A good custom board would be a godsend, and I'd be willing to pay a significant premium for a card that wouldn't crap out after two-three weeks.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Could not hold out any longer. I've began my journey of gathering all the 5800 and 5900 cards.









...this is going to be expensive. ha


oh man here we go


----------



## jcf1

I've got the Powercolor 5870 1GB.

Pics or it didn't happen, eh?: http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...ml#post7705159


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcf1* 
I've got the Powercolor 5870 1GB.

Pics or it didn't happen, eh?: http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...ml#post7705159

added you,

btw i had a dream last night that i went on newegg and bought 2x 5850's, woke up and checked my cart just to see if it coulda been a possibility


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


added you,

btw i had a dream last night that i went on newegg and bought 2x 5850's, woke up and checked my cart just to see if it coulda been a possibility


----------



## oxymorosis

I just stopped by my local store to pick up some arctic cleaning solution and they have HIS & Sapphire 5970's and Asus, Sapphire, and Powercolor 5870's in stock. The 5870's are in decent numbers too. Not bad for a small shop with 4 people working there.

Mind you the boss there is pretty cunning, right now hardly anyone in New Zealand can get their hands on these cards either, and hes price gouging quite a bit.

The Sapphire 5870 was like 100 NZD more than I paid for mine (on release). Guess I'm gonna be waiting a little longer yet to get crossfire action.


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oxymorosis* 
I just stopped by my local store to pick up some arctic cleaning solution and they have HIS & Sapphire 5970's and Asus, Sapphire, and Powercolor 5870's in stock. The 5870's are in decent numbers too. Not bad for a small shop with 4 people working there.

Mind you the boss there is pretty cunning, right now hardly anyone in New Zealand can get their hands on these cards either, and hes price gouging quite a bit.

The Sapphire 5870 was like 100 NZD more than I paid for mine (on release). Guess I'm gonna be waiting a little longer yet to get crossfire action.


Prices in NZ are rediculous for these cards, i mean 530-560USD (750NZD) for a single 5870,

If you have a friend in the states you shoulda got him to send you one, I did, got a 5870 the week they hit the stores







(I'm in NZ) for 379USD


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

heres mine








and installed


----------



## Ikrin

I just got my Sapphire 5970. It's... it's.... beeaaaautifullll!!! Of course, I just checked the contents of the box. The box is nice, too.







Won't be using it for a while longer, though, since I still need to get the rest of the parts for my rig.

No pictures. No camera.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*


heres mine








and installed











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


I just got my Sapphire 5970. It's... it's.... beeaaaautifullll!!! Of course, I just checked the contents of the box. The box is nice, too.







Won't be using it for a while longer, though, since I still need to get the rest of the parts for my rig.

No pictures. No camera.










Grats guys.
PM sent to club owner to add you guys asap.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


I just got my Sapphire 5970. It's... it's.... beeaaaautifullll!!! Of course, I just checked the contents of the box. The box is nice, too.







Won't be using it for a while longer, though, since I still need to get the rest of the parts for my rig.

No pictures. No camera.










ay man, i want some pics please


----------



## Ikrin

Screenie of invoice/ups delivery confirmation work? I packaged it up again, already.


----------



## Devilywan88

new 5850 owner reporting in!!


----------



## ArcticZero

Crap, my supplier is still waiting for the latest shipment of XFX 5970's to clear customs.


----------



## Roofus

My XFX 5850 came in today. I have it installed and just downloaded the updated files. But I'm a bit confused as to how ATI does this. (Nvidia convert here.)
They list a Catalyst file and a Driver file, so I downloaded both. But when I launch, both files seem to open the same install interface and installation files.

I am correct to only install Catalyst?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

yep install the catalyst suite 65.5MB as it includes CCC and the driver, the driver D/L is for ppl who dont wnat CCC (Catalyst Control Centre) installed


----------



## Roofus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains* 
yep install the catalyst suite 65.5MB as it includes CCC and the driver, the driver D/L is for ppl who dont wnat CCC (Catalyst Control Centre) installed

Good deal. I'm assuming DirectX 11 is included in the Win7 install?

So I have my card now, so I was able to complete my new machine (in sig).

I have done nothing but install the vid card, the drivers for my bluetooth mouse/keyboard, and 3DMark06. OS is Win7 Ultimate.

So I'm going to run clean install test of the card. Then OC the i7-920 and test vid card again, and then attempt to OC vid card and test again.

Hopefully the numbers go up and not down!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


Good deal. I'm assuming DirectX 11 is included in the Win7 install?

So I have my card now, so I was able to complete my new machine (in sig).

I have done nothing but install the vid card, the drivers for my bluetooth mouse/keyboard, and 3DMark06. OS is Win7 Ultimate.

So I'm going to run clean install test of the card. Then OC the i7-920 and test vid card again, and then attempt to OC vid card and test again.

Hopefully the numbers go up and not down!










I am excited for you









Good Luck


----------



## vicious_fishes

dx11 isn't installed with windows, it's an update. just google it and download it from microshaft...


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


dx11 isn't installed with windows, it's an update. just google it and download it from microshaft...


I thought it was installed with Win7...? I never had to install DX11 and the heaven benchmark worked on my 5850....

Other than the benchmark though games will come with DX 11 installs no doubt.


----------



## Robilar

I switched from a pair of 5870's to a pair of 5850's.

Not only did I recoup over $300 (I sold my 5870's for what I paid for them) but they actually perform pretty much identically (in fact my 3dmark06 score went up 700 points from pair to pair with both at stock clocks with the 5850's over the 5870's).

I expect the 5870's would pull ahead at higher resolutions but I run 1920x1200 max and as such don't see the point.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I switched from a pair of 5870's to a pair of 5850's.

Not only did I recoup over $300 (I sold my 5870's for what I paid for them) but they actually perform pretty much identically (in fact my 3dmark06 score went up 700 points from pair to pair with both at stock clocks with the 5850's over the 5870's).

I expect the 5870's would pull ahead at higher resolutions but I run 1920x1200 max and as such don't see the point.

very nice cant wait to get my second one now!!!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I switched from a pair of 5870's to a pair of 5850's.

Not only did I recoup over $300 (I sold my 5870's for what I paid for them) but they actually perform pretty much identically (in fact my 3dmark06 score went up 700 points from pair to pair with both at stock clocks with the 5850's over the 5870's).

I expect the 5870's would pull ahead at higher resolutions but I run 1920x1200 max and as such don't see the point.

That was the setup I originally wanted to go with. It is one of the best performing per money spent setups out there.

It looks great too as it hides your psu pci e connectors instead of having them on the front.


----------



## Robilar

Your spiffy Sapphire 5870 will work pretty nicely too









In fact you should have it by tomorrow


----------



## Futan

I switched from ASUS to XFX. lol. Sold my ASUS and bought XFX. Don't ask. lol. Anyways, I got a bit before I shipped the ASUS out to test out Crossfire with them. Only got to run Vantage(needed to get it out today). I don't know if all CF/SLI is like this, but although the max FPS was a lot higher than just a single card, the min FPS was actually lower than with just one card.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I switched from a pair of 5870's to a pair of 5850's.

Not only did I recoup over $300 (I sold my 5870's for what I paid for them) but they actually perform pretty much identically (in fact my 3dmark06 score went up 700 points from pair to pair with both at stock clocks with the 5850's over the 5870's).

I expect the 5870's would pull ahead at higher resolutions but I run 1920x1200 max and as such don't see the point.


Robilar, have you oc'ed the 5850s over CCC? If so, which way did you decide to go with: bios and msi AB or AMD gpu tool and msi AB?


----------



## Roofus

OC'ing my 920 is in the test phase. Running Prime95 for the next 24hrs.

In the meantime, where can you guys point me to get started on my necessary reading for OC'ing the 5850?

Thanks!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roofus* 
OC'ing my 920 is in the test phase. Running Prime95 for the next 24hrs.

In the meantime, where can you guys point me to get started on my necessary reading for OC'ing the 5850?

Thanks!

Front page bottom section has BIOS, how to flash BIOS and downloads for tools to use. Watch your temps and test for stability.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Robilar, have you oc'ed the 5850s over CCC? If so, which way did you decide to go with: bios and msi AB or AMD gpu tool and msi AB?

Haven't had time yet but I will be using nbitor to flash them to an overclocked bios (whichever nets the highest).


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


I switched from ASUS to XFX. lol. Sold my ASUS and bought XFX. Don't ask. lol. Anyways, I got a bit before I shipped the ASUS out to test out Crossfire with them. Only got to run Vantage(needed to get it out today). I don't know if all CF/SLI is like this, but although the max FPS was a lot higher than just a single card, the min FPS was actually lower than with just one card.



































wt the freek? how do you have cross-sli-fire


----------



## Futan

lol. The 275 isn't Crossfired/SLI'd. Just a lone card for folding and PhysX by nVidia.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
lol. The 275 isn't Crossfired/SLI'd. Just a lone card for folding and PhysX by nVidia.









just throw an xfire bridge from the gtx to the ati and try some cros-xsli


----------



## Futan

lol. If only.







If I ever get the Lucid Hydra, I'd be able to Cross-SLI-X them.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
lol. If only.







If I ever get the Lucid Hydra, I'd be able to Cross-SLI-X them.

















wts that


----------



## Futan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*









wts that


Assuming you meant "what's" and not "want to sell", it's going to be a motherboard where you can use any graphics cards and Crossfire/SLI them in a sense. I could take my old X1950XT put it in there with my current 5870 and 275 and have them all Crossfired/SLI'd-ish. Don't think there will be any bridges, just all through the motherboard.

Assuming you mean "want to sell", I don't have it so I can't sell it.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Futan*


Assuming you meant "what's" and not "want to sell", it's going to be a motherboard where you can use any graphics cards and Crossfire/SLI them in a sense. I could take my old X1950XT put it in there with my current 5870 and 275 and have them all Crossfired/SLI'd-ish. Don't think there will be any bridges, just all through the motherboard.

Assuming you mean "want to sell", I don't have it so I can't sell it.










no need to sell it, just ship it


----------



## rico2001

Card in hand: One down, four to go.


















snow cakes, please add me. Thanks.


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Card in hand: One down, four to go.


















snow cakes, please add me. Thanks.

couldnt wait on the 5950 could ya


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Are you really going to do quad fire? Would be awesome.


----------



## XiDillon

I cant believe it took you this long to get one. neweggs getting more in on monday...shhh, dont everyone rush. Im getting another then too.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


couldnt wait on the 5950 could ya










Since 5950 has been pushed back to Q1 2010, no need to wait anymore. I'lll get it when it comes out so for now I'll play with the 5850.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Are you really going to do quad fire? Would be awesome.


No. I'm going to try to get all the cards in the series: 5850, 5870, 5890, 5950, 5970.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


I cant believe it took you this long to get one. neweggs getting more in on monday...shhh, dont everyone rush. Im getting another then too.


If I knew the 5950 was not going to come out this month, I would have brought a 5850/5870 on day one when they were cheap.


----------



## Futan

Why do you collect them, rico? Wouldn't baseball cards be cheaper?


----------



## ATPSynthase

I tried searching the thread for this and it's actually my first post on this site, but I just installed a Sapphire HD 5850 (Yummy) except my Windows Experience Index only gives it a 6.0... now, I've heard it's supposed to give a 7.7. I googled it and the answers weren't very clear. any experience with this guys?


----------



## vicious_fishes

i wouldn't worry about it, you have a very good card. go play some games !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Card in hand: One down, four to go.


















snow cakes, please add me. Thanks.


you mean three to go?

EDIT:

Oh I see what you meant now rico, goodluck man


----------



## snow cakes

rico i can't wait to see benchies on quadfire :0


----------



## twich12

sapphire vapor-x 5870 or should i get an aftermarket cooler? if so which one? the accelero or is their something better?


----------



## vicious_fishes

i'll be getting the accelero xtreme. the only things that beat arctic cooling are toxic/atomic coolers.. and they aren't out yet iirc ?


----------



## twich12

would i be better off getting an accelero s1 rev2 and slapping a couple fans on it if space isnt a restricting factor? (like 120mm fans)


----------



## vicious_fishes

the stock 92mm are virtually silent even at 100% so probably not.


----------



## twich12

thanks for the help +rep


----------



## Vengeful Penor

Just ordered an XFX 5870 XXX edition add me!


----------



## whemian

Add me as well please. Here is my setup.

Core i7 920 @ 4gz / Gigabyte x58 extrem / 6gb OCZ Blade ddr3 2000mhz
Sapphire 5850 crossfire / 300gb WD raptor


----------



## Roofus

Some questions about overclocking the 5850.

MSI Afterburner is the best utility to use?

Do I have to flash the bios to use MSI Afterburner?

Why would I want Asus or MSI bios over the one that came with my XFX card?


----------



## snow cakes

updated, dude love your 5850 setup


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


Some questions about overclocking the 5850.

MSI Afterburner is the best utility to use?

Do I have to flash the bios to use MSI Afterburner?

Why would I want Asus or MSI bios over the one that came with my XFX card?


With Afterburner you can raise the voltages, but you can also use CCC to OC. Not sure if you can use Rivatuner to OC with the new 5xxx series.

You can use Afterburner with any BIOS.

The Asus and MSI bios have higher clocks, 1550/2250 cap on the MSI. The cap on all the others is 775/1125.


----------



## Roofus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
With Afterburner you can raise the voltages, but you can also use CCC to OC. Not sure if you can use Rivatuner to OC with the new 5xxx series.

You can use Afterburner with any BIOS.

The Asus and MSI bios have higher clocks, 1550/2250 cap on the MSI. The cap on all the others is 775/1125.

At what clock speed will you start burning things up on air? Are you OC'ing for benchies and gaming and pulling it back down for everyday use?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roofus* 
At what clock speed will you start burning things up on air? Are you OC'ing for benchies and gaming and pulling it back down for everyday use?

It really depends on the voltage. Id say about 1.25v for everyday use would be good as long as the temps don't get too high. I run stock clocks for everyday use because its not really worth the little gain.


----------



## snow cakes

so your getting real high temps with no oc'ing?


----------



## Roofus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


so your getting real high temps with no oc'ing?


Oh I don't know. I doubt it. I was just asking in a general way.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whemian*


Add me as well please. Here is my setup.

Core i7 920 @ 4gz / Gigabyte x58 extrem / 6gb OCZ Blade ddr3 2000mhz
Sapphire 5850 crossfire / 300gb WD raptor











i know you gotta love that keyboard, I'm in love with my g19


----------



## jameschisholm

add me up, got my 5850 today, got a nice overclock on it too.


















+7gb/s more memory bandwidth, same core clock, 200Mhz mem. bandwidth over the 5870!

After the OC I gained 10fps in Dirt 2 demo Benchmark. I Also gained 12-20fps in Crysis Warhead @1920x1080 2xAA All Enthusiast Settings.

















@1920x1080 8xMSAA Ultra


----------



## NCspecV81

add me to the 5870 group. Got a single'n. HIS Vanilla flashed to ASUS and debadged.

my vantage score =o)


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
add me up, got my 5850 today, got a nice overclock on it too.


Awesome stuff james! After my 5850 incident I have been scouring newegg for a 5970 and haven't been able to pick one up but I just grabbed a 5870 Vapor X so I should be getting that soon.

Eventually will upgrade to the 5970 but till then I will be playing with my new 5870









EDIT: Just found out my Vapor X was canceled due to no stock and I wasn't charged but I did get a confirmation that my order for the 5970 went through WUT WUT in da BUT! LOL...ok that was overboard but incoming 5970!.....wait....I won't be allowed in this club then....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
add me to the 5870 group. Got a single'n

my vantage score =o)


Nice overclock on that 920 NC









That machine deserves a 5970


----------



## Futan

The club lets 5870X2(5970) owners in. So you're good, Shadow.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
The club lets 5870X2(5970) owners in. So you're good, Shadow.

Alright!


----------



## jameschisholm

just got artifacting at that clock setting, even though it was running fine and passed everything(I think too much heat).

had to reduce it down to 775mhz/1125mhz (4500mhz eff) | stock is 725mhz/1000mhz (4000mhz eff).

So







, works fine at this slight oc though so happy with that. gained 16gb/s memory bandwidth over stock so thats pretty good aye.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


just got artifacting at that clock setting, even though it was running fine and passed everything(I think too much heat).

had to reduce it down to 775mhz/1125mhz (4500mhz eff).







works fine at this slight oc though so happy.
stock is 725mhz/1000mhz (4000mhz eff)


I found the heat that was causing the issue on my 5850 was the VRMs

I kept increasing the voltage to try and get it stable then I scrolled down on GPUz to notice why it kept artifacting...the VRMs got up to 125c...apparently the VRMs will fail at 155c but they certainly didn't act right even 30c under that.

Obviously I slammed down the voltage quickly and reattempted my overclocks keeping an eye on my VRM temps.

I was able to get 850/1200 off of 1.21v and during benchmark created my own temperature/fan running configuration through MSI afterburner to keep things cool as the default settings weren't cutting it.

During normal gameplay the 850/1200 seemed to be doing fine with default cooling however.


----------



## jameschisholm

well here's the thing I was using stock voltages I think 1.0880v.

So if it was the memory, should i try to push the core clock back to say 825?

running furmark now at the above 775/1125 clocks and its topping out at 85c, not sure what my fan speed is right now though.

EDIT fanspeed is 31% while furmark is running..


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


well here's the thing I was using stock voltages I think 1.0880v.

So if it was the memory, should i try to push the core clock back to say 825?


Why not just up the voltage to get it stable? My VRMs started cooking at 125c because I kept pushing my voltage up to around 1.3 trying to get it stable which just made things worse and I wasn't managing my fan speed at that point...(newb GPU overclocking)


----------



## jameschisholm

yeah im no expert on gpu overclocking, i figure i should put it at 40%, because well it gets too loud otherwise, i normally just let it raise the speed dynamically. The only way I can get the voltage up is to use msi afterburner and that doesnt appear to save for me dunno why, ive been using amd gpu clock tool.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


yeah im no expert on gpu overclocking, i figure i should put it at 40%, because well it gets too loud otherwise, i normally just let it raise the speed dynamically. The only way I can get the voltage up is to use msi afterburner and that doesnt appear to save for me dunno why, ive been using amd gpu clock tool.


Yea the MSI Afterburner seems quarky with the settings...I think that is the Win 7 Premium not letting it do its thing though. That was my experience anyway. I need to figure out how to give it full access when loading up windows, I always get that security pop-up. Figured I would look more into it when I get my 5970.

You can set the fan to be dynamic to your own settings can't remember off the top of my head how to do it though. During stressing I noticed the card didn't like temps over 80c for the GPU so around 60 I had the fan at 35% 70c to 60% fan and 80c to 100% fan. Therefore no matter what happened I would ensure a stable overclock if not then the cooling just can't handle it and I needed to lower my clocks. This of course was only for stress testing during gaming I could leave the fan to a much lighter setting because the temps won't get as hot.

EDIT: The other thing that boggled me was that furmark would give me a stable overclock for 5 minutes but when I ran 3dmark06 it froze on me and to get that stable I had to add another .3v


----------



## jameschisholm

What I've done is use msi afterburner for the voltage put it at 1.200v. Then used AMD GPU clock Tool for the core clock and memory clock. It appears to be saving fine.


----------



## snow cakes

added shadow, james, and NCspec to the owners list


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


added shadow, james, and NCspec to the owners list










Thanks Snow...I will get you my clocks/pics once I get a hold of my beast









@ James, looks good. How are the temps and stability now?


----------



## jameschisholm

300seconds into furmark stability test.
Gpu-z: core:825Mhz - Memory:1175Mhz 
fan speed: 37%
max temp: 84c

Edit: increasing fanspeed to 48% on the afterburner profile


----------



## BounouGod

In!


----------



## Riou

Add me to the club.

GPU-z validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/enuyp/


----------



## snow cakes

updated, nice card m8


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


300seconds into furmark stability test.
Gpu-z: core:825Mhz - Memory:1175Mhz 
fan speed: 37%
max temp: 84c

Edit: increasing fanspeed to 48% on the afterburner profile


James did you figure out how to set the fan speed based on temps in afterburner? It works pretty good actually.


----------



## jameschisholm

how does it work?

I've ran a furmark test at Gpu- core:825Mhz - Memory:1175Mhz voltage:1.2000v 48% fan speed, never went over 74c, for 700s


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
how does it work?

I've ran a furmark test at Gpu- core:825Mhz - Memory:1175Mhz voltage:1.2000v 48% fan speed, never went over 74c, for 700s

Next to to the fan option there is a config button you can set the temps/fan speed via a graph inside there. To enable it you have to click in the area around the button I believe which outlines the fan reading area....confusing and sorry I can't post pics I am not at home atm.

Here we go found a pic online I could use...the config button is at the bottom there next to the fan speed and the outline shown around the fan speed should look like that so it utilizes your user defined settings.


----------



## jameschisholm

I can't seem to get it to load on startup, ive ticked all the boxes for it to load profile 1, and it just defaults back to stock speeds everytime I log in, so what I've decided to do, is just use the ati gpu tool, and just set the speeds each time I play a game.

leaving it around 825/1125, thats stable and adds a decent amount to mem bandwidth and other stats.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


I can't seem to get it to load on startup, ive ticked all the boxes for it to load profile 1, and it just defaults back to stock speeds everytime I log in, so what I've decided to do, is just use the ati gpu tool, and just set the speeds each time I play a game.

leaving it around 825/1125, thats stable and adds a decent amount to mem bandwidth and other stats.


Your Win 7 might be setup to not allow the program to run...again not at home so I can't look into how to shut that off


----------



## usmcz

Ahh.. just found this thread.

2x Asus HD5870 w/EK Waterblocks


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usmcz* 
Ahh.. just found this thread.

2x Asus HD5870 w/EK Waterblocks

Nice! Would like to see your setup, clocks and benchmarks. Then I can see how my 5970 does up against it







,









Alright Cali boy and you were/are a Marine, nice setup and I think we have several things in common now


----------



## klote2314

reserved im getting me 5850
ordered already but still waiting for the big shipment next januari


----------



## jameschisholm

Decided I get enough performance just my dialling up the clocks in CCC to 775/1125(4500 eff.), leaving it at that still get a good boost on memory bandwidth too, OC -> 144.0 GB/s. As its CCC it always runs at them speeds.


----------



## snow cakes

updated fellas, yea and i wanna see some benchies from these 5970 freeks


----------



## jameschisholm

aye they should lend us all money so we can buy one or 3


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


aye they should lend us all money so we can buy one or 3










lol can you oct-fire with 4x 5970's


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Nice! Would like to see your setup, clocks and benchmarks. Then I can see how my 5970 does up against it







,









Alright Cali boy and you were/are a Marine, nice setup and I think we have several things in common now










I haven't benchmarked much yet, but yeah we can definitely compare the results- it would be cool to see. I still need to dig out my digi cam and take pics of the setup, but I've been too busy using it. Both of my cards are at stock clocks/volts. I had them a bit higher but the cards didn't seem to like it at all, and they never broke 80* F..

Yep.. former Marine


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
lol can you oct-fire with 4x 5970's









pretty sure there aren't any drivers for such a nuclear reactor as 4x 5970's


----------



## Shadowclock

Oh I love newegg...ordered my 5970 yesterday and it is on the truck being delivered to me today




























:

And here we are:

*Big box is big...find the tiny AA battery







*








*All the stuffings...2 free games too, very nice







*








*







Longer than the ruler!*








*Back of card, sexy backplate.*








*
That's it until I install it tonight, more pics inside rig to come along with lots of benchies. NOMNOMNOM!*


----------



## hy897t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Oh I love newegg...ordered my 5970 yesterday and it is on the truck being delivered to me today













































I hate you I did the same thing and it doesn't even show it has shipped yet....


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GriZzlEnLS*


I hate you I did the same thing and it doesn't even show it has shipped yet....


Updated above post with pics


----------



## hy897t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Updated above post with pics









AHHHH I want mine.... I got the XFX one though not the like $700 one but the standard one..... I still hate you just a little more then earlyer. How long it took them to process my prev order of the week makes me think that over night shipping and rush ordering still means I will get mine sometime after x-mas









EDIT: Also just noticed you live in cali which probably helps.


----------



## rico2001

Nice Sapphire, Shadowclock! Congrats.


----------



## jameschisholm

and I thought the 5850 was big, holy crap!


----------



## Jakethesnake011




----------



## Shadowclock

Now I know I can't beat that....nice clocks Jake!


----------



## Jakethesnake011

I am sure you can some very close. Voltage on card is 1.20V, temps dont go over 70 degrees on core and 70 degrees on VRM's. I got myself a good clocker


----------



## Kitarist

Yep a really great one!!!


----------



## Shadowclock

Hey Jake, what am I doing wrong...I don't even see ATI Overdrive for the CCC overclock. That and MIS Afterburner is showing 0 clocks for the card...I am guessing I will have to flash the bios first...hmmm, goes back to research.


----------



## Jakethesnake011

You shouldn't have to flash the bios, dont do it on the card yet. It might be due to the DRIVERS you are using, if you are using 9.11 Catalyst official or prior you will have neither o fan control or no clock control, I had no fan control. So I went to AMD's recommended drivers of 8.6631_Beta 5_hemlock_11_nov_09 (w/e something close) link is here (Vista or Win 7 64-bit only) if need another say 32 bit here is the main link and pick which OS and bit and all that fun stuff. Download the drivers, wipe the system of the catalyst control center you have on there now, and reboot then install the new drivers. You should then have Overdrive control and fan control both with CCC and MSI afterburner. Now download the newest Afterburner of 1.4.0, the prior versions dont work with the 5970, Link for Afterburner (this is the newest 1.4.1 so use this). This should help you get some control over those clocks. Let me know how you make out. Also when using Afterburner you might have to go into the menu and change your Device ID (core 0 or core 1) since afterburner only controls one core, the main one, and mirrors the clocks onto the 2nd core.


----------



## grunion

What is ULPS active in GPU-Z?


----------



## snow cakes

great clocks jake, damm


----------



## Jakethesnake011

I think it is Ultra Low Power State, one of ATI's new power saving features this is why the card consumes so little power in idle, i think it shuts one of the cores off for short intervals in order to use much less power than letting it run at a constant rate of 150/157


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jakethesnake011*


You shouldn't have to flash the bios, dont do it on the card yet. It might be due to the DRIVERS you are using, if you are using 9.11 Catalyst official or prior you will have neither o fan control or no clock control, I had no fan control. So I went to AMD's recommended drivers of 8.6631_Beta 5_hemlock_11_nov_09 (w/e something close) link is here (Vista or Win 7 64-bit only) if need another say 32 bit here is the main link and pick which OS and bit and all that fun stuff. Download the drivers, wipe the system of the catalyst control center you have on there now, and reboot then install the new drivers. You should then have Overdrive control and fan control both with CCC and MSI afterburner. Now download the newest Afterburner of 1.4.0, the prior versions dont work with the 5970, Link for Afterburner (this is the newest 1.4.1 so use this). This should help you get some control over those clocks. Let me know how you make out. Also when using Afterburner you might have to go into the menu and change your Device ID (core 0 or core 1) since afterburner only controls one core, the main one, and mirrors the clocks onto the 2nd core.


Uninstall CCC first then reinstall....3 cards and I have never had to do that but it worked +rep


----------



## Jakethesnake011

lol You always should, always wipe the drivers off the system, so when you restart you the lowest resolution, something like 800*600, and then reinstall drivers. Now tell me do you have control over clocks and fan now?


----------



## jameschisholm

Just worked out how to set the user defined fan speed setting on MSI afterburner.

Set clock to 875Mhz/1200Mhz under AMD GPU clock Tool, and set the fans at ~50c/40%, 80c/72%.

Seems to be running ok under furmark now, 75% max temp.

VDDC #1 to #3 staying around 70c. current 50.1a

Is that safe to you guys?


----------



## Shanahan

MY HIS 5850 is ordered from the egg!! wooo


----------



## jameschisholm

gah only problem is, upon startup the gpu has gone back to stock settings, even after telling it to start with windows and apply the oc on startup...


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jakethesnake011*


lol You always should, always wipe the drivers off the system, so when you restart you the lowest resolution, something like 800*600, and then reinstall drivers. Now tell me do you have control over clocks and fan now?


Yes I do, everything works fine now...I know everyone always says to do that but seriously haven't had an issue with my last 3 upgrades even the 5850 didnt have a problem.


----------



## Futan

Damn, Jake. Very nice OC. I'm still deciding whether I should stay with one 5870, get a 2nd when prices lower, get 5970 when prices lower or a 5890 if/when they come out. lol. But your post is making me lean towards a 5970.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shanahan* 
MY HIS 5850 is ordered from the egg!! wooo

Congrats lemme see some pics when you get it, i'll add ya to that list


----------



## Shanahan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
Congrats lemme see some pics when you get it, i'll add ya to that list









Sapphire wasn't due in stock until jan 12, I couldnt wait for it! haha. Got my new case, and now this card, im pumpeD!


----------



## grunion

Vapor X on the way


----------



## jameschisholm

Took a couple of better pics:


----------



## snow cakes

Grunion, i can't wait for some pics m8


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Vapor X on the way























Congrats.









When I get around to a 5870, that is the model I want.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Congrats.









When I get around to a 5870, that is the model I want.


ay rico wheres your quad 5970's


----------



## NCspecV81

lmao. I accidently my bank account. I messed up and ordered more 5870's than I wanted from newegg. =o(


----------



## king_play334

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


lmao. I accidently my bank account. I messed up and ordered more 5870's than I wanted from newegg. =o(


pro. lol


----------



## Jounar

My new 5870


----------



## snow cakes

nice card man









updated**


----------



## Uttik

At last


----------



## Shadowclock

Yea I never posted my validation, and I really don't want to post benchies yet. Drivers definitely play a lot into the performance of these 5970s right now. I will say that I was getting some serious FPS on Dirt 2 last night though.










Also did a suicide with 1Ghz core/1200mem and did a heaven benchmark and it turned out worse then the clock shown above....drivers


----------



## grunion

Has anyone modded their 5870 bios and successfully flashed it to their card?

I can flash the Asus bios all day long, but the minute I modify my original bios and flash the card.......instant brick!

This is with no mod other than lifting the CCC limit.

I'm guessing ATI has the reg check like they did with the 4xxx series.
If so, very lame.


----------



## Jakethesnake011

They dont have a reg check I flashed my sapphire BIOS to ASUS the moment I got the card, and ran with 1050mhz on core for benchmarks. Now I didnt try to mod my BIOS at all with RBE or w/e it is from TPU. MSI has another BIOS with something like 1500mhz clock limit on core. It might be the BIOS are 128k and you are only saving 64k, which was a problem when saving the BIOS with GPU-z, since it didnt read the full size of the BIOS and cut 1/2 out...unsure if that is the problem.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jakethesnake011*


They dont have a reg check I flashed my sapphire BIOS to ASUS the moment I got the card, and ran with 1050mhz on core for benchmarks. Now I didnt try to mod my BIOS at all with RBE or w/e it is from TPU. MSI has another BIOS with something like 1500mhz clock limit on core. It might be the BIOS are 128k and you are only saving 64k, which was a problem when saving the BIOS with GPU-z, since it didnt read the full size of the BIOS and cut 1/2 out...unsure if that is the problem.


Bios is the correct size.

This is why I need to know if anyone has modded their original bios and successfully flashed it.


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Xtremesystems


----------



## neogeo64

Just got the Diamond 5850 today. Had to hack a corner of my hd tray to make room for the 2nd lower power connector.

















btw first post, just wanted to share


----------



## grunion

^^ Nice

Top down pic would be even nicer.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neogeo64*


Just got the Diamond 5850 today. Had to hack a corner of my hd tray to make room for the 2nd lower power connector.

















btw first post, just wanted to share


thats a sick case, everything seems in place close together lol, i bet a 5970 would be longer than your case


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Bios is the correct size.

This is why I need to know if anyone has modded their original bios and successfully flashed it.

@grunion: I successfully flashed the asus 5870 bios to my diamond 5870.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/618454-...ks-easily.html


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 
@Grunion, I flashed the asus 5870 bios to my diamond 5870.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/618454-...ks-easily.html

I know that is possible, flashing a non modded bios from another vendor.
Open the bios in RBE and see if it reads "Bios has been pre-modified using RBE"

What I can't do, mod my original bios and flash it to my card.


----------



## eva2000

Got mine last week 2nd hand off a friend


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eva2000*


Got mine last week 2nd hand off a friend



















yep, that's it. i hate you.


----------



## Darthric

Got mine a few months ago near release (yes i am one of the jammy ninja people who got one before they went out of stock) no pics yet


----------



## eva2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
yep, that's it. i hate you.










and I love you too









Starting to push the clocks on 2x HD5870 in Vantage for Win 7 Ultimate 64bit.

100% fan speed voltages and clocks set in MSI Afterburner v1.41:

975/1263 at 1.187v
985/1263 at 1.212v
@985/1263 noticed that part way into Vantage bench, GPU2's fan speed drops out of 100% speed to 50% fan speed = end result GPU2 is 9C hotter at 63C peak versus GPU1 at 54C peak temps. GPU score seems a bit low ????

3Dmark Vantage = 27,045
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1665802










*System:*

Intel Xeon W3570 3847A696
EK Supreme LT 1366 / FESER 480 / MCP655
Asus P6T6 WS Revolution
Gskill Trident F3-16000CL9T-6GBTD
2x Sapphire HD5870 CF flashed Asus bios 9.11 drivers
750GB Samsung SATA
Pioneer DVR-217 DVD-RW
Corsair HX1000 PSU
Dual Boot - WinXP Pro SP3 (nLite fully updated) with Vista Theme & Win7 Ultimate 64bit RTM


----------



## vicious_fishes

3x5870 with a 4ghz+ pass of 3dmark06 would be awesome


----------



## Shadowclock

I am having the same problem getting expected results from my 5970 hence why I refuse to post them. Waiting for 9.12 to see improvements. I do see expected results from Dirt 2 benchmark and Heaven in some cases however.


----------



## kashmeister

I got three!!! after being denied on the order for the diamond 5870


----------



## snow cakes

wow you guys purchasing 3 each, im so excited lol


----------



## dham

Damn I payed $380 when they came out for mine and now there selling for almost $40 more. I'm glad I didn't listen to forum members when they said the price would come down.


----------



## Roofus

Ok, so I have a dilemma and need counsel. My original XFX order from Amazon will ship in 1 week. I had it locked in at $250. I paid $310 for the one I got through newegg.
Do I:
A) Try to craigslist/ebay the new one for the $310. Thus meaning I only spent $250 for the one I have installed and make up the $60 bones I forked out for the one from newegg.

B) Keep it. But this would be sort of stupid because I primarily am console gaming MW2 right now and built this rig for work and to be ready for Final Fantasy XIV and Star Wars: TOR which I think the one 5850 should be able to handle perfectly well.

C) Sell both and reserve a 5950 for probably just over what I paid newegg for the one 5850.

HALP! Recommendations must contain reason. Winning e-peen benchmarking contests acceptable justification.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


Ok, so I have a dilemma and need counsel. My original XFX order from Amazon will ship in 1 week. I had it locked in at $250. I paid $310 for the one I got through newegg.
Do I:
A) Try to craigslist/ebay the new one for the $310. Thus meaning I only spent $250 for the one I have installed and make up the $60 bones I forked out for the one from newegg.

B) Keep it. But this would be sort of stupid because I primarily am console gaming MW2 right now and built this rig for work and to be ready for Final Fantasy XIV and Star Wars: TOR which I think the one 5850 should be able to handle perfectly well.

C) Sell both and reserve a 5950 for probably just over what I paid newegg for the one 5850.

HALP! Recommendations must contain reason. Winning e-peen benchmarking contests acceptable justification.











if I were in your shoes, I would think of my best option. What will give you the best performance, and base it off that. The 5950 sounds like a good choice, but its really up to you because the 5850 will handle any game out their and make them playable on max settings for the most part. The 5950 is the same card but with 2gb memory i believe. I would do whatever you feel is most reasonable for the time being. GOod luck


----------



## Roofus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


if I were in your shoes, I would think of my best option. What will give you the best performance, and base it off that. The 5950 sounds like a good choice, but its really up to you because the 5850 will handle any game out their and make them playable on max settings for the most part. The 5950 is the same card but with 2gb memory i believe. I would do whatever you feel is most reasonable for the time being. GOod luck










My understanding is that the 5950 is equivalent to 2x5850's.

The one on the bottom. Notice two gpu heatsinks. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## vicious_fishes

corrct. 5950 = 5850x2.


----------



## Roofus

Oh, one more question for you experts.

How do I turn on eyefinity?

I have 3 monitors I was wanting to run. I have lcd's running off dvi for work. And I have my dlp tv hooked up via hdmi. But as it sits, the card can only run two screens. So I have the hdmi to the tv turned off in windows settings.

I guess since I only want to use the tv/hdmi connection for gaming is it better to just leave it off and when I want to use it activate it and deactivate the other two? Or is there a way to set it up with eyefinity duplicating my main monitor? I don't want to set it up as an extended monitor because then files may get pushed to it and get lost when I'm working. And besides games always run on the main monitor, not an extended monitor anyway if I'm in full screen.


----------



## Roofus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


corrct. 5950 = 5850x2.


word. Thanks for the verification.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


My understanding is that the 5950 is equivalent to 2x5850's.

The one on the bottom. Notice two gpu heatsinks. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.










thats a prototype though, well at least those coolers are...


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


thats a prototype though, well at least those coolers are...


*sigh*

no, they're already on the new revision of the 5770.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


thats a prototype though, well at least those coolers are...


Those are the same coolers on the V2 5770.
I don't get why ATI wants to use them.
Especially on a dual GPU card, those things will throw a BUNCH of heat EVERYWHERE.


----------



## rico2001

Key word: prototype . The 5950 won't look that way. The prototype card with those cooler , doesn't have room for a pci express port heatsink. The 5970, also looked nothing like final production .


----------



## Ragsters

I finally just ordered my 5850 today from newegg. I know I over paid but what was the original price when they first came out?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ragsters*


i finally just ordered my 5850 today from newegg. I know i over paid but what was the original price when they first came out?


$259.99


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


$259.99


Thanks! Oh well, a $50 loss aint to bad.


----------



## NCspecV81

reps to those who can figure out why my bus interface is only 4x. yes it's 4x on both cards. The board is a classified with the nf200 so both should indefinitely be 16x. =o\\


----------



## NCspecV81

figured it out. apparently these cards REQUIRE both bridges. It was acting so funky for me. The entire setup. 2 bridges on there smoothed it out. time for new benches.


----------



## vicious_fishes

tipping 35k on new ones.


----------



## eva2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


figured it out. apparently these cards REQUIRE both bridges. It was acting so funky for me. The entire setup. 2 bridges on there smoothed it out. time for new benches.


Weird no probs here with 1x or 2x crossfire bridges on Asus P6T6 WS Revolution. I grabbed my DFI UT X58-T3EH8's longer flexible Crossfire connector bridges as DFI UT X58-T3EH8 has double slot spacing for CF. Wasn't sure if I need both bridges for 2x HD5870 CF as there wasn't any difference in scores really for 1x vs 2x bridges I don't think. Last photo compares the longer crossfire connector bridge with the standard one.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eva2000* 
Weird no probs here with 1x or 2x crossfire bridges on Asus P6T6 WS Revolution. I grabbed my DFI UT X58-T3EH8's longer flexible Crossfire connector bridges as DFI UT X58-T3EH8 has double slot spacing for CF. Wasn't sure if I need both bridges for 2x HD5870 CF as there wasn't any difference in scores really for 1x vs 2x bridges I don't think. Last photo compares the longer crossfire connector bridge with the standard one.

yeah I'm not sure what happened. This was the first time I've ever had to use both bridges, but it definitely does not like having one bridge on the classified. I recreated it and it plopped it right back down to 4x on both gpu's.

I only re-ran 03 so far and there was a 13,000pt difference. =o\\ I have a feeling the gains to pcie bandwidth are going to be bench specific though.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
figured it out. apparently these cards REQUIRE both bridges. It was acting so funky for me. The entire setup. 2 bridges on there smoothed it out. time for new benches.

That is interesting, I'm going to try that on mine when I get home though I'm running a different motherboard. Maybe that will help in some of the stuttering I get in some games.


----------



## ihackamac2

Mine act normal with the single bridge. I double checked benchmarks against others.....mine is slightly better than the average too.


----------



## hy897t

Am I in? I know pics are bad quality.









Box


Fuzzy 5970 Shot


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Key word: prototype . The 5950 won't look that way. The prototype card with those cooler , doesn't have room for a pci express port heatsink. The 5970, also looked nothing like final production .


yes yes


----------



## snow cakes

beautiful card there grizzly


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
yeah I'm not sure what happened. This was the first time I've ever had to use both bridges, but it definitely does not like having one bridge on the classified. I recreated it and it plopped it right back down to 4x on both gpu's.

I only re-ran 03 so far and there was a 13,000pt difference. =o\\ I have a feeling the gains to pcie bandwidth are going to be bench specific though.

Maybe one of your crossfire bridges are slightly defective? So that's why adding the 2nd bridge fixed it?


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roofus* 
Oh, one more question for you experts.

How do I turn on eyefinity?

I have 3 monitors I was wanting to run. I have lcd's running off dvi for work. And I have my dlp tv hooked up via hdmi. But as it sits, the card can only run two screens. So I have the hdmi to the tv turned off in windows settings.

I guess since I only want to use the tv/hdmi connection for gaming is it better to just leave it off and when I want to use it activate it and deactivate the other two? Or is there a way to set it up with eyefinity duplicating my main monitor? I don't want to set it up as an extended monitor because then files may get pushed to it and get lost when I'm working. And besides games always run on the main monitor, not an extended monitor anyway if I'm in full screen.

Check here

It's called wide-screen fixer.

This may work. But I'm sure you need a "Display port" on 1 of the monitors to properly use Eyefinity.


----------



## Kitarist

Anyone knows if ATI is planning to release a 5890 card

Ok i already posted this question in another 2 threads lol


----------



## rico2001

YouTube- XFX ATI RADEON HD 5850 Black Edition Review  



 
 Motherboards.org Dec. 7th 2009


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


YouTube- XFX ATI RADEON HD 5850 Black Edition Review
Motherboards.org Dec. 7th 2009


mmm, looks tastey


----------



## djglenn

Really stupid question....but I own a 5850, so how do I join this club?


----------



## Chewman

you've already joined


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djglenn*


Really stupid question....but I own a 5850, so how do I join this club?










post up some pics, I just added you to the list


----------



## Outcasst

Add me in please









Don't have any photo's but I just got my 5850 today and started overclocking.

It's the XFX 5850 black edition however it's flashed with the MSI BIOS.


----------



## snow cakes

added, how does the black edition pull against the regular xfx?


----------



## faria

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
Add me in please









Don't have any photo's but I just got my 5850 today and started overclocking.

It's the XFX 5850 black edition however it's flashed with the MSI BIOS.

Do u have WC on it? What voltage do u give in core to archieve 1000mhz?


----------



## Outcasst

Nope, no WC.

Voltage is at 1.2875v

Loads at about 70c, 60% Fan speed.


----------



## snow cakes

wil the 5870 fit in the HAF 922?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Nope, no WC.

Voltage is at 1.2875v

Loads at about 70c, 60% Fan speed.


Load under what software? Keep an eye on your VRM temps. Your GPU may be at 70c but depending upon the software used to test your VRMs could be a good 30c above your GPU temps.


----------



## Outcasst

Load under ATItool.

No games gonna stress it that hard anyways so ATI tool pass is good for me.

VRM's are about the same in the 70c's region.

Seems like I got a good card.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Load under ATItool.

No games gonna stress it that hard anyways so ATI tool pass is good for me.

VRM's are about the same in the 70c's region.

Seems like I got a good card.


Furmark does well to test the temps but it pretty much fries my VRMs.

@ 1000c/1300m I was getting 80c in game/benches across my cores and VRMs were sitting at 90s which is fine for stressing but when I tried furmark my cores were reaching 95c under 100% fan and VRMs skyrocketed to 125c before I just shut furmark down after 20 seconds.

Due to the VRM burning issue I am refraining from testing with furmark till I can get some good VRM cooling. Benches and games will have to do for stability tests.


----------



## Rightwing

Please add me to the club.I received my graphic's goodness in the form of a Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X today.Hopefully I won't have a DOA or any problem's.I will try to get some pics up in a day or two got a lot of thing's going on.This came from their Memphis,TN whse didn't even know they had one,maybe that is why I got lucky yesterday.Thank's


----------



## ez12a

Mine came in the mail the other day! but i'm at school and it's at home home. This weekend for pics!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rightwing*


Please add me to the club.I received my graphic's goodness in the form of a Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X today.Hopefully I won't have a DOA or any problem's.I will try to get some pics up in a day or two got a lot of thing's going on.This came from their Memphis,TN whse didn't even know they had one,maybe that is why I got lucky yesterday.Thank's










added m8


----------



## Rightwing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


wil the 5870 fit in the HAF 922?


According to this list it will.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1596369


----------



## Narynan

Alright, been awhile since I checked up on this topic. Does anyone have an eta on crossfire support and eyefinity? Am looking to get another card, but there's no reason if the drivers won't allow the two together.

You would think with it being enabled on the 5970 that it would be no issue for them to get the other cards up and running.

Thanks for any news if you have it


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rightwing* 
According to this list it will.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1596369

thx for the help my man, didn't think anyone saw that


----------



## snow cakes

k updated everything on the list, also added 5970 benchy chart and diagram of overclocking design of the card...cheers


----------



## rico2001

Great work snow, op looks good.


----------



## Roofus

Finally getting some pics up.


----------



## Outcasst

New clocks: 1030 Core 1300 Memory


----------



## snow cakes

beautiful set of pics m8, glad you took em


----------



## Kitarist

Cant wait for 5890 to come out!!!


----------



## snow cakes

great pics dude


----------



## Rightwing

Here are some pics of my graphic's goodness.









Attachment 132582

Attachment 132583

Attachment 132584

Attachment 132585


----------



## rico2001

Nice card Rightwing; beautiful vapor x. I want one of those.

Congrats!


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Please add a brotha.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rightwing*


Here are some pics of my graphic's goodness.









Attachment 132582

Attachment 132583

Attachment 132584

Attachment 132585


get 3 more


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic*


Please add a brotha.


added


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Just got my baby from Fry's last night







. Feel free to add me







. Here's some pics!


----------



## Rightwing

Very nice congrat's.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
Cant wait for 5890 to come out!!!
















since when is this happening?


----------



## Pillz Here

Can I be added? Proof in sig link.


----------



## ez12a

Sorry for the crappy pics, but i got it FINALLY after ordering it over 30 days ago... at $265 on amazon


----------



## NCspecV81

These cards are strong as piss once they are uncorked! I still think a pair of these are much faster than the 5970's once overclocks are weighed in!

new 06 score with 'em.

CPU - 4.901ghz Turbo and HT On 
NB - 4.668ghz
RAM - 1866mhz @ 7-8-7-20 1T
Crossfire 5870 - 1060/1300


----------



## vicious_fishes

does adding a 3rd make any difference ?


----------



## NCspecV81

yeah it would..even a 4th at that speed would be good for 500 or so pts to the total.. the 3rd I could see another 1-2k..Other variables are to be considered.

just for giggles.. ran a css bench haha. Everything max including AA @ 1920x1200.


----------



## grunion

^^ That's disgusting, what a waste!
I mean seriously 641FPS.


----------



## snow cakes

added you guys


----------



## Devilywan88

i think OP missed my name in the owner list..


----------



## Kitarist

I'm still waiting for 5890 to come out


----------



## Frost

I own the XFX HD 5850 1GB


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


added you guys


lol you added me a 2nd time. I got back from school!


----------



## pipnasty

Add me up please

Sapphire 5850 1GB 256 bit GDDR5 at stock! haha


----------



## rico2001

Congrats again, pipnasty.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Congrats again, pipnasty.









Thanks!


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

Count me in =)


----------



## snow cakes

added, nice cards guys


----------



## navit

What up Snow Cakes, I managed to get a working card on the third try.
XFX 5870!!
Will you sign me up?









I must they are sharp looking cards!


----------



## Memisis

I would like to be part of the club!! Got my Asus 5870 in a new rig a few weeks ago. Loving it on MW2










Now I want to pump up the volts and get my FPS freak on


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*


i think OP missed my name in the owner list..











yeah, its not there. I showed him and he laughed at my virgin CPU instead (sold the noctua). My name still isnt up there either.


----------



## navit

yo cookie check this out


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 
yeah, its not there. I showed him and he laughed at my virgin CPU instead (sold the noctua). My name still isnt up there either.









i did sent a PM to OP 2 weeks ago but still no reply yet..maybe he's too busy..nver mind though..


----------



## sacmo77

How do I join this club ?


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sacmo77* 
How do I join this club ?

just post some pics of your lovely card!


----------



## sacmo77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devilywan88* 
just post some pic of your lovely card!









Sounds good ill get my camera out today and get some pics in.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


yeah, its not there. I showed him and he laughed at my virgin CPU instead (sold the noctua). My name still isnt up there either.










sorry bout that, sometimes I miss a few when I update, but your up there now


----------



## snow cakes

BTW Navit, whered your precious 5970 go


----------



## navit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


BTW Navit, whered your precious 5970 go










Now be nice there Mr. Cakes, My 5970 as you put it, was sent out to the rma field of dreams







, so i got a sapphire 5870, no signal to screen:swearing:, so it went to the same field.Now I have a XFX 5870 and its rockin as it should.









Thats ok isnt it?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Now be nice there Mr. Cakes, My 5970 as you put it, was sent out to the rma field of dreams







, so i got a sapphire 5870, no signal to screen:swearing:, so it went to the same field.Now I have a XFX 5870 and its rockin as it should.









Thats ok isnt it?










idk is it ?


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
idk is it ?









Lol, not really , but i will live with it same as anybody else would.
BTW, Your funny today


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Well I can rock out in this club too.

My second card came in yesterday, will get it in and benched out this weekend when I have some more time.

XFX 5870 XXX Edition


----------



## snow cakes

added m8, very sexy cards ya got


----------



## Traeumt

Got my card 2 days ago here are some pics couldnt take clean shots cause mobo is in a mess atm







::










add me up please


----------



## snow cakes

ohh nice, looks tight in your case tho


----------



## Kitarist

Why arent some people buying ASUS brand card?

It can OC like crazy and even comes with a great tool


----------



## Traeumt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
ohh nice, looks tight in your case tho









xD its caseless setup


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Traeumt*


xD its caseless setup










haha oh i see


----------



## Skoro

Hey im planning to get an ATI 5850, think this PSU would be enough for my system if i get an ATI 5850 and a Phenom II X4 940?

PSU: http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Compo...roductId=34273

and would you say its quite a stable PSU? should go in PSU place probally but i feel this question is more aimed at the 5850, as i dont know what power it uses, and i dont really understand the whole power thing.

also posted it here because where better to ask than the owner club?

my current PSU is made by CiT, and i dont trust putting anything expensive in with it, and it cost me like Â£30, im pretty sure thats like $40, not much for a 750w PSU.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoro*


Hey im planning to get an ATI 5850, think this PSU would be enough for my system if i get an ATI 5850 and a Phenom II X4 940?

PSU: http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Compo...roductId=34273

and would you say its quite a stable PSU? should go in PSU place probally but i feel this question is more aimed at the 5850, as i dont know what power it uses, and i dont really understand the whole power thing.

also posted it here because where better to ask than the owner club?

my current PSU is made by CiT, and i dont trust putting anything expensive in with it, and it cost me like Â£30, im pretty sure thats like $40, not much for a 750w PSU.


 700 watts is plenty for a 5850 and your setup...i have an 850watt, and it was easily handling my xfired 4890's, i7oc'ed, tb hd, x58, sound card and like 15 fans lol, your good


----------



## kiwwanna

Attachment 133619I'd love to be in the club lol

5870


----------



## BradleyKZN

Please add me to this list, just purchased my Club3D 5850, and have to wait a whole w33k3nd for it to arrive


----------



## Beat

Please add me, I will post a pic of my MSI 5870 shortly.









Edit: excuse the bad pic, it's hard to take a photo when you have a GTS250 stuck in the way


----------



## snow cakes

added


----------



## rico2001

HD 5850: Catalyst 9.11 vs. 9.12

3Dmark Vantage: Performance
9.11 = P11253
9.12 = P11893 (5.6% gain)


















Unigine Heaven:
1920 x 1080, DX11, 16xAF, 8xAA, Highest Quality Settings, Tessellation on
9.11 = 17.1 fps average
9.12 = 19.7 fps average (15.2% gain)


----------



## Nick911

some nice gains but I still can't run benchmarks with the new drivers


----------



## BradleyKZN

I gotta wait until wednesday cause the suppliers messed up with shipping


----------



## jclark

Here's my latest Vantage run, with 1025/1300 @ 1.274 on 9.12 drivers.


----------



## Kitarist

Anyone knows when the 5890 is coming out


----------



## Contagion

Guys, I will probably be re-joining this club.
When my 4870x2 comes back from RMA I will prolly sell it along with my 5770 (or 5770's depending on if I buy another soon) and get a 5870 again. I miss that card sooo much.


----------



## NCspecV81

guys need some help with some crysis benchmark results - http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post7941726


----------



## Xyro TR1

I forgot to post to join - Sapphire 5870.


----------



## snow cakes

added all you guys,


----------



## NCspecV81

9.12's make dirt 2 FLY!

Retail Benchmark results:

1920x1200 @ 8xAA ALL settings maxed - Forced DX9

Quote:



results samples="11752" min_fps="*110.954788*" av_fps="*132.942245*"


1920x1200 @ 8xAA ALL settings maxed - DX11

Quote:



average min_fps="*80.935089*" av_fps="*90.067787*"


----------



## Touge180SX

Snow,

Can you add me please! XFX 5870 with EK Nickel+Plexi Waterblock!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
Snow,

Can you add me please! XFX 5870 with EK Nickel+Plexi Waterblock!









sure thing


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
sure thing









Thanks!


----------



## Ragsters

I have an Asus 5850!


----------



## rico2001

^pic, bench?


----------



## Nautilus

RESERVED

Put me on the list! My Powercolor 5870 is on its way. I found it in forums for 410$. I think i found myself a cheap one lol considering retail price is 550$ here in Turkey.

Card has full box accessories + 2 years warranty and used only for a month.The photos that its owner showed me:


----------



## Zaronz

May I join the party? Having 5870


----------



## snow cakes

added all you guys and your crazy cards


----------



## Kitarist

Guys when is 5890 actually coming out?


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Guys when is 5890 actually coming out?


~same time 4890 came out, end February - mid March.


----------



## rico2001

HD 5850: Catalyst 9.11 vs. 9.12

Resident Evil 5:
1680 x 1050, DX10, 16xAF, 8xAA, Highest Quality Settings, Motion Blur Enabled
9.11 = 83.3 fps average
9.12 = 84.9 fps average (1.9% gain)


















Resident Evil 5:
1920 x 1080, DX10, 16xAF, 8xAA, Highest Quality Settings, Motion Blur Enabled
9.11 = 75.4 fps average
9.12 = 76.0 fps average (0.7% gain)


----------



## Kitarist

Whoa another few months for 5890


----------



## Gabkicks

at what speed does 5850 have to run to equal the performance of a stock 5870?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


at what speed does 5850 have to run to equal the performance of a stock 5870?


Best guess, 900/1200 to make up for the 160 less shaders....but that is just my guess till someone comes in here with real numbers.


----------



## rico2001

^ +1 Depending on the game title, 875mhz core/1200mhz mem will match a 5870. But Shadowclock would be correct, a good rule of thumb would be 900mhz core.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


^ +1 Depending on the game title, 875mhz core/1200mhz mem will match a 5870. But Shadowclock would be correct, a good rule of thumb would be 900mhz core.


I know when I had my 5850 I could get it to 850/1200 with very modest voltage and ok temps but when I tried for 900 I had to add too much voltage and was not happy with the VRM temps.

Therefore, IMO a 24/7 overclocked 5850 matches a 5870 stock or very close to it.

Now I am just waiting for the cash for the new all-in-one watercooling setup to get my 5970 on some water...need $350 which is hard to come by when you have a big family around the holdiays


----------



## steven937595

y6 can y64 add 0e t6 the list? got a diamond 5870, and luckily before every 5870 went extinct on newegg. postin this from my backup machine cuz i broke my V8, ordered H50, waiting


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


*y6 can y64 add 0e t6* the list? got a diamond 5870, and luckily before every 5870 went extinct on newegg. postin this from my backup machine cuz i broke my V8, ordered H50, waiting


LOL looks like someone is typing this out from their smart phone.


----------



## Valhalla870

just ordered the XFX 5870 from newegg, cant wait!


----------



## liverpoolonly

just order my sapphire 5850 please can you add me to the list.


----------



## Touge180SX

Hey everyone, just a suggestion on waterblocks. If anyone is looking for a waterblock for their 5870, may I suggest the EK Nickel+Plexi.

EK-FC5870 Nickel+Plexi Full Cover Waterblock

I'll post up some screenshots later but I'm seeing idle temps of 27-28C with full load temps at 1.2V with 1000/1300 OC's of no more than 45C!!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


y6 can y64 add 0e t6 the list? got a diamond 5870, and luckily before every 5870 went extinct on newegg. postin this from my backup machine cuz i broke my V8, ordered H50, waiting


added


----------



## azianai

Just got my XFX 5850 (yay for newegg's 10% cashback last thursday)
Now time to try to OC this sucker.
*Edit*
1 run Vantage
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1711664


----------



## rico2001

Congrats azianai! How do you like the HD 5850 compared to your 4890 and 4850 X2?


----------



## azianai

The fan at 100% is ridiculously loud lol
I find it louder than the 4850X2

But performance, it blows those 2 out the water imo.
Haven't tried to push it higher but maybe i can break 1k ghz lol


----------



## Kitarist

Yea 5850 are great cards but i'm still waiting for 5890 to come out


----------



## WusteHase

Just got my system completed yesterday. Overclocked my new Diamond HD 5870, I don't remember exact numbers (I'm at work), but I'll post em up once I get home.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Anyone tried flashing a sapphire 5850 card with an ASUS BIOS at all ?


----------



## coffeejunky

Just a thought but why flash? Can you not pass the CCC limits in afterburner using this mod?


----------



## amder

Hey can you add me to the list? Got an Asus 5850 here!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Just a thought but why flash? Can you not pass the CCC limits in afterburner using this mod?

Its just a question really. I am aware of the mod and software OC ETC but as so far the 5850 cards apart from XFX use reference boards I would have thought you could of flashed the ASUS unlocked bios onot a sapphire card.

Is this is possible? I am just interested to see if anyone has done it.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Anyone tried flashing a sapphire 5850 card with an ASUS BIOS at all ?


done, works seamlessly.

clocks of 900/1300, on auto fan. yep, auto.


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Anyone tried flashing a sapphire 5850 card with an ASUS BIOS at all ?


I did... i am at 900/1200 right now


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great thanks guys thats a great help. my mate did this but then his sytem showed nothing on screen...Howeverwhn he sent it off for testing/RAM they tested it and it was fine. Not sure why nothing came up on screen after the flash...it was acting like a bricked card. Hmm.


----------



## Gabkicks

I failed the 1st time i flashed my card. then i renamed the rom to something short like bios.rom and it worked. If it was a bin file, i renamed it bios.bin


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hmmmm. Still not sure why he could not get anything up on screen. But Overclockers.co.uk find it to be fine .


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amder*


Hey can you add me to the list? Got an Asus 5850 here!


yessir


----------



## Kitarist

Its bettter to buy just an ASUS brand


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Xfx 5870 ftw


----------



## scohen158

Just got a Diamond 5870 tonight love it so far.


----------



## filipin0yboi

just got my 5850! pics and ish will be up asap


----------



## azianai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Its just a question really. I am aware of the mod and software OC ETC but as so far the 5850 cards apart from XFX use reference boards I would have thought you could of flashed the ASUS unlocked bios onot a sapphire card.

Is this is possible? I am just interested to see if anyone has done it.

whoa, the normal XFX 5850 is non-reference?
i thought mine looked reference, but granted i didn't take it apart
that'll suck if thats true =(


----------



## BradleyKZN

Got my 5850 and it kicks some serious butt!


----------



## proro1974

Just got my Sapphire 5850 !


----------



## Jonesey I7

can the xfx xxx 5850 be flashed with the asus bios? Also is the lifetime warranty transferable?


----------



## Roofus

Anyone put the ATI 9-12 drivers on Win7 64 yet? Any noticeable improvement over 9-11 before I go to all the trouble of running driver cleaner and installing 9-12?

Thanks!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Just orderd my ASUS EAH5870 should get it next week befor new year i hope gonna use my 8800gt as a physics card now.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


Anyone put the ATI 9-12 drivers on Win7 64 yet? Any noticeable improvement over 9-11 before I go to all the trouble of running driver cleaner and installing 9-12?

Thanks!


The 9.12 drivers on my Win 7 x64 build are much better. Dirt2 shows a noticeable improvement. Also, supposedly the new drivers enable Crossfire Eyefinity support so you can use 3x DVI plugs!


----------



## Roofus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*


The 9.12 drivers on my Win 7 x64 build are much better. Dirt2 shows a noticeable improvement. Also, supposedly the new drivers enable Crossfire Eyefinity support so you can use 3x DVI plugs!


Interesting. I wonder if you can use 2xDVI and 1xHDMI. I have my tv hooked up to the HDMI port, but turned off at the moment. It would be super cool if I could have my main screen mimicked on the TV without having to turn off my second monitor for gaming sessions on the 65".


----------



## snow cakes

added all you guys


----------



## 98uk

Asus 5850 1GB on pre-order here.

Can't wait to mess with voltage tweak


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


Anyone put the ATI 9-12 drivers on Win7 64 yet? Any noticeable improvement over 9-11 before I go to all the trouble of running driver cleaner and installing 9-12?

Thanks!


I did. Went from around P17300 to P19300 in 3dmark Vantage. Even though the official patch notes say it should be about a 1000 gain. I guess thats just an average though huh?

I also decided to try the Asus bios in combination with MSI afterburner and got this.










At 950/1250. I'm pretty happy with the score and won't be pushing my card any further.


----------



## Roofus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oxymorosis* 
I did. Went from around P17300 to P19300 in 3dmark Vantage. Even though the official patch notes say it should be about a 1000 gain. I guess thats just an average though huh?

I also decided to try the Asus bios in combination with MSI afterburner and got this.










At 950/1250. I'm pretty happy with the score and won't be pushing my card any further.

I don't understand the disparity amongst all these cards. I scored close to 2400 on 9-11 drivers on a single 5850. I've got a fairly similar build to you.


----------



## Mercfh

Just got mine a week ago. btw Im new, first post








btw it clocks itself down on idle. thats why the mhz are so low lol


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


I don't understand the disparity amongst all these cards. I scored close to 2400 on 9-11 drivers on a single 5850. I've got a fairly similar build to you.


Maybe 3dmark is ****?


----------



## ghost55

is the 5970 worth the $200+ over the 5870?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


Interesting. I wonder if you can use 2xDVI and 1xHDMI. I have my tv hooked up to the HDMI port, but turned off at the moment. It would be super cool if I could have my main screen mimicked on the TV without having to turn off my second monitor for gaming sessions on the 65".


I'm not sure. If I remember correctly the HDMI and DVI share runs, so if you are using the HDMI on the second card and no DVI, you should be fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghost55*


is the 5970 worth the $200+ over the 5870?


If you can afford it, 2x 5870's will blow away a 5970.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


I don't understand the disparity amongst all these cards. I scored close to 2400 on 9-11 drivers on a single 5850. I've got a fairly similar build to you.


2400 what?


----------



## The viking

Kind of a bad picture.. bit i guess you get the idea










Im no overclocker, so i wont even bother posting my "stats". Stockfan!


----------



## greg1174

I have had my XFX HD 5850 XXX for about a month now and it is an amazing card. I wanted to keep the case I am in so I couldn't fit the 5870 or the 5970....but one day in the not too distant future I will go 790FX and crossfire!


----------



## NCspecV81

All AMD Love.


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ncspecv81*


all amd love.











ln2?


----------



## vicious_fishes

with 1.8v and Ln2 he'd get more than that i reckon.

i'm going to guess dry ice.


----------



## paras

hey guys add me also to the club

just got the MSI 5870


----------



## Lyall

Just got my 2nd 5870.


















I like the temps.


----------



## Azathoth

Just grabbed ma HIS 5850









Will be assmebling the build this week...can't freaking wait !


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


with 1.8v and Ln2 he'd get more than that i reckon.

i'm going to guess dry ice.


nah dry ice can't touch those speeds. It was on ln2, but I was having some minor issues with mounting. Here's the new one.


----------



## Roofus

Here to report that 9-12 drivers dropped my 3DMark score. Not by much, but definitely frustrating.
Previous score with XFX overclocked to full limits in Catalyst was 24,121 with 9-11 drivers.
Current score with 9-12 drivers, 23,278. Almost a grand in drop. What's the deal ATI?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roofus* 
Here to report that 9-12 drivers dropped my 3DMark score. Not by much, but definitely frustrating.
Previous score with XFX overclocked to full limits in Catalyst was 24,121 with 9-11 drivers.
Current score with 9-12 drivers, 23,278. Almost a grand in drop. What's the deal ATI?


sounds like that's not a driver issue. That's too big of a drop. In fact, 9.12's, at least for me, have been beneficial to my 3dmark scores.


----------



## grunion

Same here, FM scores increased with the 9.12 non hotfix cats.

Anyone know how to unlock Afterburner, no voltage limit that is?
Trying to hit 25k, need a boost.


----------



## azianai

i tried using 9.12 and i was getting sporadic lockups while browsing the web and playing games.
rolled back to 9.11 and everything's stable.


----------



## NCspecV81

grunion - I dunno. I just use smart doctor when I want to go above 1.35v.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
grunion - I dunno. I just use smart doctor when I want to go above 1.35v.

Have you seen the AB with the 1.6 upper limit?
I saw a screenshot once, but don't recall where I saw it.


----------



## mxthunder

I have a question about the 5850. I know there is some people that are limited by the 775 clock ceiling in CCC/ Afterburner, but did anyone read the sapphire 5850 review at overclockersclub.com?? He was able to get the card to 870 using CCC.... what would the difference be?
Also, the 5850 has a two heatpipe stock cooler, would the 3 pipe unit off of a 4890 be better? It looks like it would fit in the same holes (reference PCB) and under the plastic shield. I would be interested to try.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


I have a question about the 5850. I know there is some people that are limited by the 775 clock ceiling in CCC/ Afterburner, but did anyone read the sapphire 5850 review at overclockersclub.com?? He was able to get the card to 870 using CCC.... what would the difference be?
Also, the 5850 has a two heatpipe stock cooler, would the 3 pipe unit off of a 4890 be better? It looks like it would fit in the same holes (reference PCB) and under the plastic shield. I would be interested to try.


bios flash, and i don't think the 4890 cooler will cool the vrms.


----------



## Nick911

The VRM location is different and the upper left V reg. DON'T TRY IT


----------



## Valhalla870

Mine just died on me, now i have to send it in for RMA...this sucks


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valhalla870*


Mine just died on me, now i have to send it in for RMA...this sucks


Died, elaborate?

Where are all the single 5870 20k gpu scores, Vantage that is?

Anyone running a 5870/5850 combo?


----------



## xpfighter

Own one since the first day they came out


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


grunion - I dunno. I just use smart doctor when I want to go above 1.35v.


What's the newest smartdoc version?
I flashed to an Asus bios and when I open smartdoc, hard locks my system.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The viking*


Kind of a bad picture.. bit i guess you get the idea









Im no overclocker, so i wont even bother posting my "stats". Stockfan!










lol, looks like it weighs more than the case


----------



## azianai

Just punched the OC up to 1000/1250
not furmark stable past 7 mins, display drivers crashed lol
but it was good enough to get a benchmark through vantage.








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8cny5/
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912790


----------



## rico2001

Nice OC azianai! And don't worry about furmark, it ramps up and fluctuates the amps too much causing driver crashes. I've found my highest overclock to be stable in every 3d app I have except furmark, which crashes after 4-6 minutes.


----------



## azianai

im just shocked i can push my C0 up to 4.0 stable lol
intel burntest very high 15 passes were fine.
I didn't bother trying in the summer because of the ambien temps here in NY, but now with winter time and my windows slightly opened, my room's ambien temp is like 70 degrees Fahrenheit so i can push things a bit.

And yeah rico, i ran other games with no issues or anything, my next test is gonna see if i can auto-fan this sucker with the MSI Profiles so i don't ever go over 50% fan.
Cause god damn that 100% fan sounds louder than my PS3, 360 and TV combined lol.


----------



## paras

hey guys got the MSI 5870

please add me to the club


----------



## dir_d

Got your case out in the backyard or something?

Ive had my 5870 since the 1st day came from a 8800 GTS 640mb


----------



## Pankie

Asus EAH5970. I'll take pics tomorrow. Add me!


----------



## fastsite

Just got my 5870 a few days ago

and the pic please do not mind the cable management as i do
not have any routing holes


----------



## snow cakes

lol with the haf, you gotta clean that thing


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
lol with the haf, you gotta clean that thing

Antec 900 is same way it will get super dusty fast if you dont clean it atleast every week or 2.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Antec 900 is same way it will get super dusty fast if you dont clean it atleast every week or 2.


yea my haff i gotta say isn't too bad, and i havn't cleaned it since i bought it, besides dusting off the outside by the fan vents...hmm maybe i should take a better look inside


----------



## paras

^^ i know its a bit dirty but its coz iam too busy with other stuff and cant devote much time to cleaning but still will clean the HAF soon


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Got my asus 5870 and my 8800gt both working together i managed to almost get 20k on vantage that was with both gpus at stock.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1740769


----------



## Dokah

Is it possible to join the club perhaps?







Got the Sapphire 5850







Got pictures if needed


----------



## Ryanb213

I have 2 validations in my signature, XFX 5870







add me

Also, videos on my youtube channel. Link is my system name.


----------



## Hairy_LengtH

Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X owner here....add me please


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hairy_LengtH* 
Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X owner here....add me please



















I want the Vapor-X 5870 so bad.
Guys as soon as I am done with my 5770's I am getting a 5870 again. Yay!


----------



## Hairy_LengtH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 









I want the Vapor-X 5870 so bad.
Guys as soon as I am done with my 5770's I am getting a 5870 again. Yay!

I`m pleased with it so far - I had a bad Powercolor 5870 & a bad Sapphire 5970 OC so hopefully this one will be ok! Flashed bios (Asus) & can run it silently @ 1000/1300 & hasn`t reached 70 degrees yet on Auto fan speed - totally inaudible above system fans, which are very quiet


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hairy_LengtH* 
I`m pleased with it so far - I had a bad Powercolor 5870 & a bad Sapphire 5970 OC so hopefully this one will be ok! Flashed bios (Asus) & can run it silently @ 1000/1300 & hasn`t reached 70 degrees yet on Auto fan speed - totally inaudible above system fans, which are very quiet
































I will pay you 1 billion dollars for it.


----------



## Hairy_LengtH

go on then......I could afford two then!







...just...at current prices


----------



## snow cakes

added all you guys, Dokah yea post some pics


----------



## ENTERPRISE

You may add me lol. Lovely card the 5850. Especially when overclocked !


----------



## trn

XFX 5870 here


----------



## LyraZ

got a 5850 over the break havent had any time to push it yet but add me to the list


----------



## zedex

ordered a Powercolor HD5850 through Newegg.ca

still "In Transit" ... since Dec 29th... but it's the holidays so expected arrival is said to be 7th... =(

really can't wait


----------



## grunion

Anyone get smart doctor to work on a non asus card flashed with an asus bios?

Attachment 135588


----------



## vicious_fishes

yep, my sapphire. asus.rom bios, can't remember where i got it though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Anyone get smart doctor to work on a non asus card flashed with an asus bios?

Attachment 135588

Take out your physx card and it will work i got a real asus card and it did that unless i took out my 8800gt.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Take out your physx card and it will work i got a real asus card and it did that unless i took out my 8800gt.

Now that makes a whole lot of sense, TY.
Wonder if flashing my 250 to an Asus would work


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol now thats a idea but aint smart doctor only for ati cards.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol now thats a idea but aint smart doctor only for ati cards.


IDK

Guess I'll find out









Here I go


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


hey guys got the MSI 5870

please add me to the club
-snip-


Dirtiest Case I have Ever Seen! EVER!







You need to completely strip it and clean it out.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok im trying to overclock again and its wierd when it fails and i see artifacts i hit esc but they dont leave unless i reboot.


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Dirtiest Case I have Ever Seen! EVER!







You need to completely strip it and clean it out.










There are worse.









http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/6...s-x-rated.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im making progress on my card finaly 900/5000 with no added volts 16mins stable in furmark befor i couldnt overclock the memory at all.


----------



## fastsite

may me be in?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Yhere are tears rolling down my face, put that 5870 in a deserving rig :/


----------



## ninjowned

Oh, oh, I want in! :]


----------



## Kitarist

Still waiting for 5890 to come out


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I want to flash my ATI Sapphire 5850 to asus but I dare not after last time it borked my card.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I want to flash my ATI Sapphire 5850 to asus but I dare not after last time it borked my card.


Wierd iv flashed my card like 5 times and never had a issue.


----------



## yann3804

Add me to t3h club!

Gigabyte Radeon HD5850!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol now thats a idea but aint smart doctor only for ati cards.

Correct

Flashed both cards to Asus, no luck with the 250 installed, fine with it out.

Smartdoc is very quirky, anyway 1075 was the highest benchmark clock I could get, no matter the voltage.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Wierd iv flashed my card like 5 times and never had a issue.


So have I. That was the only time it messed up. However I flashed to the MSI bios ok now so I am happy.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

cool congrats i just redid my paste on mine and it looks to improved the temps a ton this time.


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

got XFX 5850 BE here. I would love to be in the club.


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

I used MSI Afterburner to get my 5850 to 925/1150 stable at about 1.16 volts =)

Mind updating me in the members list?


----------



## Touge180SX

Using Afterburner I have my XFX 5870 at 1000/1300 with 1.2V.


----------



## vinzend

what's the max safe voltage for HD5850?


----------



## m.oreilly

just got my diamond 5850. i love it. count me in


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Correct

Flashed both cards to Asus, no luck with the 250 installed, fine with it out.

Smartdoc is very quirky, anyway 1075 was the highest benchmark clock I could get, no matter the voltage.


I did manage to get 950 stable and 1000 stable for benchmarking but not stable for other stuff.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


what's the max safe voltage for hd5850?


1.28


----------



## mr. biggums

just grabbed a powercooler 5850 last Wednesday so throw me on


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


1.28


even if the temps still below 90c full load? how much voltage did u use for those 900/1300?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


even if the temps still below 90c full load? how much voltage did u use for those 900/1300?


stock, and auto fan. (about 1.18)


----------



## 4Brand

Dayum!!

After 9 weeks of waiting I finally received my HIS 5850 today!

WOOOOT.


----------



## mxthunder

Ordered sapphire 5870 from the egg yesterday. It should be here tomarrow or Wednesday


----------



## rico2001

Congrats mxthunder, good choice.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


what's the max safe voltage for HD5850?


Its perfectly safe to run at msi afterburners max of 1.35V, but most owners stay under 1.325V.


----------



## NCspecV81

=o)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nicely done NCspec. Looking good !


----------



## snow cakes

Nspec couldn't get sexier than that


----------



## snow cakes

added all you new guys, i been real busy havn't been on in a while


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yay !


----------



## snow cakes

surpassed 200 members


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Where am I ?

Sapphire 5850

Can I be welcome in your club ? lol Pretty please ?


----------



## snow cakes

i thought i added you ages ago lol, lemme check


----------



## snow cakes

ahh enterprise you slipped by







, just added you


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hehe, Cheers Dude.


----------



## NeueZiel

Attachment 135891

Now thats an upgrade!

For some stupid reason, I took a picture of every step of putting my computer together, but once everything was in place I forgot to take the final shot inside the case!

Now only if ATI will release good drivers to prevent the grey vertical lines of death D:


----------



## mxthunder

Wow, is that old card an x800? Nice..! Plan on selling it?

Im hoping when my 5870 shows that I can just install it without having to mess with any drivers, given that I already have 9.12 installed for my 4890?


----------



## NeueZiel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Wow, is that old card an x800? Nice..! Plan on selling it?

Im hoping when my 5870 shows that I can just install it without having to mess with any drivers, given that I already have 9.12 installed for my 4890?


Yeah it was one of the old agp x800 pro's that I bios modded and unlocked 2 pipelines on it to make it pretty much into an x800 XT PE.

I've already sold it to a friend.

As for the drivers. lets pray the 10.1 drivers can fix the TERRIBLE stability issues I'm currently having.


----------



## NightHawK360

Just bought my 5850 and just installed it. I'm so excited to see what it can do!!!


----------



## NeueZiel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NightHawK360*


Just bought my 5850 and just installed it. I'm so excited to see what it can do!!!


crash from bad drivers?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeueZiel*


crash from bad drivers?


you obviously have a PEBKAC error.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I was discussing this with Dopamin3 earlier; how can you mess up ATI drivers? Like, this isn't a joke or an attempt at sarcastically insulting people who have problems, but I've genuinely never had a single driver error. I've reinstalled Cat 9.12s like 20 times when I was flashing my card's BIOS over and over to try different ones, and each time it worked flawlessly.


----------



## NeueZiel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
you obviously have a PEBKAC error.


Then how do I fix this? I've installed the drivers just as I would any other driver with any other card I've had.

Also why is it that so many people on the 5xxx series are also having the same crashes on win7 64bit?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
I was discussing this with Dopamin3 earlier; how can you mess up ATI drivers? Like, this isn't a joke or an attempt at sarcastically insulting people who have problems, but I've genuinely never had a single driver error. I've reinstalled Cat 9.12s like 20 times when I was flashing my card's BIOS over and over to try different ones, and each time it worked flawlessly.

My drivers worked fine i thought till i went to play borderlands and it was laggy i reinstalled the game no go so i uninstalled and reinstalled the cats and game runs perfect again so drivers can get messed up but i crashed windows like 50+ times with playing with gpu overclock and cpu overclock.


----------



## badger6021

add me to the list please...


----------



## Lyall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeueZiel*


Then how do I fix this? I've installed the drivers just as I would any other driver with any other card I've had.


PEBKAC = Problem Exists Between Keyboard and Chair.


----------



## NeueZiel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyall*


PEBKAC = Problem Exists Between Keyboard and Chair.


And that problem exists at windows or amd.

Just google 'grey vertical stripe crash' or '5870 stripe crash'

It looks like plenty of people are getting the same issue and ATI/AMD has addressed the issue.

Quote:



Dear Customer,

Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[XXXXXXXXXX]} has been reviewed and updated.

Response and Service Request History:

Thank you for your feedback. We are aware of this issue, and it has to do with Windows 7 update. We are working on a solution for this problem.

In the mean time we recommend you do a clean install of the Graphic card driver by removing all ATI and or other Graphic card software from Windows Control Panel> Program and Features in safe mode. From feedback on our forums some people have successfully solved the issue by doing this.

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care


http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...VIEWTMP=Linear

http://www.tech-report.net/forums/vi...hp?f=3&t=69870


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NeueZiel* 
And that problem exists at windows or amd.

Just google 'grey vertical stripe crash' or '5870 stripe crash'

It looks like plenty of people are getting the same issue and ATI/AMD has addressed the issue.

http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...VIEWTMP=Linear

http://www.tech-report.net/forums/vi...hp?f=3&t=69870

then you either have a corrupt windows or some kind of virus/trojan/etc.

those of us with clean installs (i.e me) have never had a single problem. at all. and i'm not the only one.

and yes, i'm on W7 x64.


----------



## Kitarist

5890 want want!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
then you either have a corrupt windows or some kind of virus/trojan/etc.

those of us with clean installs (i.e me) have never had a single problem. at all. and i'm not the only one.

and yes, i'm on W7 x64.

Not always true. Remember all systems can differ greatly. Just becasue you have no issues does not mean that nobody else will.

I for example with the 9.12 Driver + Hotfix have issues benchmarking and Folding. I can OC and the majority of games are ok but I still get crashes. Its not also a problem with an unstable Overclock as I returned to stock speeds and the drivers behave the same.

Yes I cleaned all the old drivers out Yada Yada. Makes no difference. So with me the 9.12 drivers are ''OK'' but need a lot of work. I am hoping tomorrow will bring me something good from ATI.


----------



## rico2001

I believe the problem still lies with Win7/Ati drivers; haven't seem a 100% stable version for win7 yet.


----------



## badger6021

is there any reviews on game performance comparison between the 5850-OC and the 4870x2 which is better fps ???


----------



## snow cakes

guys if anyone still doesn't see their name up on the list that should be, PM me so i can add you ...thanks


----------



## zedex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


is there any reviews on game performance comparison between the 5850-OC and the 4870x2 which is better fps ???


Yep:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/vid...on-hd5850.html

well, they compare HD5850 stock clock, HD5850 clocked equal to HD5870, and HD5850 clocked to its max vs HD5870, HD4890, HD4870x2, GTX275, GTX285 and GTX295 all stock

it was an interesting read


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


I believe the problem still lies with Win7/Ati drivers; haven't seem a 100% stable version for win7 yet.


i'm yet to have a problem ? doesnt' mean they're perfect, but they're certainly good enough.


----------



## Filos

Damn a switch from a Geforce 8800 to a HD 5850 (that I've wait during 1 month to get it) and I'm just amazed by the difference.








Get me in plz


----------



## NightHawK360

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeueZiel*


crash from bad drivers?


No?


----------



## NeueZiel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


then you either have a corrupt windows or some kind of virus/trojan/etc.

those of us with clean installs (i.e me) have never had a single problem. at all. and i'm not the only one.

and yes, i'm on W7 x64.


Why are people on this board so presumptuous?

My computer IS a clean install. I literally just put the thing together New Years eve and I've been having these crashing issues since the very start. And its very random when these crashes happen.

Sometimes I can play Crysis for 3-4 hours nonstop with no issues. Then I could close it, browse the web for a bit then I will get the vertical screen crash. Then from that point on it will just be very unstable until I can get another 'moment' of stability. Steam has a high probability to get this crash, Crysis will now crash within moments of starting it up and will often freeze while zooming. L4D2 crashes within 2 minutes of the game starting.

Heck, the computer will crash when its simply just idling.

I'm not just some newbie who messed up a driver install. I've been overclocking and running hardware mods on my previous systems and its been perfectly fine. Its annoying and frustrating that any time I try to ask for help here about the issue, everyone will just treat it like its user error, which this isn't.

Also, all those who criticize me still have failed to recognize that many other people are experiencing the same crashing problems and even AMD/ATI themselves have addressed the issue.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeueZiel*


Why are people on this board so presumptuous?

My computer IS a clean install. I literally just put the thing together New Years eve and I've been having these crashing issues since the very start. And its very random when these crashes happen.

Sometimes I can play Crysis for 3-4 hours nonstop with no issues. Then I could close it, browse the web for a bit then I will get the vertical screen crash. Then from that point on it will just be very unstable until I can get another 'moment' of stability. Steam has a high probability to get this crash, Crysis will now crash within moments of starting it up and will often freeze while zooming. L4D2 crashes within 2 minutes of the game starting.

Heck, the computer will crash when its simply just idling.

I'm not just some newbie who messed up a driver install. I've been overclocking and running hardware mods on my previous systems and its been perfectly fine. Its annoying and frustrating that any time I try to ask for help here about the issue, everyone will just treat it like its user error, which this isn't.

Also, all those who criticize me still have failed to recognize that many other people are experiencing the same crashing problems and even AMD/ATI themselves have addressed the issue.


well what do you expect us to do mate, write you a new driver ?

AMD make the driver. it works fine for us. find the difference between us doing it and you.

either A: you're using a different driver or B: there's some other underlying problem. either a bad install of the driver, a bad install of windows, or some kind of virus/etc.

alternatively, you might just have a dodgy card that needs to be returned for a different one. tried any other cards in your system ?


----------



## mxthunder

Can I join? Sapphire 5870 showed up today!! Beastly. Check out the beast cooler I have for her sitting in the background:









The thing runs very cool even with the reference cooler on it.


----------



## NeueZiel

I'm going to wait for the 10.1 drivers and if that doesn't work I'm going to clean install again and then if that fails to work I'll start getting it RMA'd.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Just got my 5870 to replace my GTX260 SLI.

Performance seems on par right now; so I dunno if I made a good choice.







Too bad the 5970s are so hard to find.

BTW, for crossfire do I still need a crossfire motherboard?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Just got my 5870 to replace my GTX260 SLI.

Performance seems on par right now; so I dunno if I made a good choice.







Too bad the 5970s are so hard to find.

BTW, for crossfire do I still need a crossfire motherboard?


x38/48/58 mobo.

That's about right, for the most part my 5870 is on par with my 295.


----------



## zedex

FINALLY received my HD 5850!

some pictures:








still inside plastic wrapping









removed wrapping









out of sleeve









box









contents









card itself =b









inside my case *still not plugged to power yet*









another view









all set, ready to go!

and here's the benchmarks with stock clock:

3DMark '06
- 1280x1024 0xAA 0xAF: 20111
- 1920x1080 0xAA 0xAF: 15042
- 1920x1080 8xAA 16xAF: 11608

3DMark Vantage
- E36699
- P15000 (lol)
- High 1080p: 8431GPU/18370CPU

Heaven
- 1920x1080 8xAA 16xAF High Shaders DX9: 1050
- 1024x768 8xAA 16xAF High Shaders DX10: 1451
- 1024x768 8xAA 16xAF High Shaders Tesselation DX11: 850

FurMark
- 1920x1080 8xMSAA 60sec: 2002

STALKER Call of Pripyat
- 1920x1080 0xMSAA 0xSSAO Medium DX10: 
Time: Min/Average/Max
Day: 38.0 - 100.4 - 135.3
Night: 60.8 - 101.8 - 148.7
Rain: 68.0 - 109.7 - 157.0
SunShafts: 34.0 - 66.4 - 98.4
- 1920x1080 0xMSAA 0xSSAO Ultra DX11:
Time: Min/Average/Max
Day: 51.4 - 86.7 - 118.1
Night: 50.8 - 82.1 - 125.5
Rain: 41.3 - 88.1 - 127.2
SunShafts: 28.4 - 40.7 - 64.4

Resident Evil 5
- 1920x1080 8xAA High detail DX9: 91.6(V) 88.9(F)
- 1920x1080 8xAA High detail DX10: 75.0(V) 85.0(F)

Devil May Cry 4 (average fps of 4 scenes)
- 1920x1080 8xAA High detail DX9: 166.35 - 143.50 - 210.83 - 115.54
- 1920x1080 8xAA High detail DX10: 160.14 - 122.48 - 199.19 - 105.21

Monster Hunter
- 1920x1080: 11355

Last Remnant
- 1920x1080: 103.72

HAWX (Max/Avg)
- 1920x1080 DX9: 444/148
- 1920x1080 DX10: 536/61
- 1920x1080 DX10.1: 506/73

Just overclocked it to 1000/[email protected] still stability testing
will benchmark later


----------



## Gabkicks

my 5850 squeals while playing crysis. Does that happen to anyone else?


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


my 5850 squeals while playing crysis. Does that happen to anyone else?


The fan kicks up? Or are you referring to the high-pitched capacitor "whine?" My guess is the latter. Completely normal though, either way. My card does the same while running 3dmark06 and Vantage.


----------



## ashtyler

Hello, Will it have an effect if I place my 5870 on the lower PCI-e slot of my Maximus III Formula?


















because I think my when I changed my Motherboard and placed it on the other slot, my Windows Index Rating on Win7 drop from 7.4 to 6.0, does it mean that the other slot is not 16x? i read the manual and it says it is 16x when you are using only one card...

please enlighten me... thanks all in advance..


----------



## Syrillian

You can use either of the slots.

iirc, The red slots will be x8 if both are populated.


----------



## snow cakes

zedex fix your photos


----------



## zedex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
zedex fix your photos

fixed

sry put them into a new album and forgot to change the link =b


----------



## 21276

Add me up, got my Powercolor HD5850 yesterday.


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


You can use either of the slots.

iirc, The red slots will be x8 if both are populated.


that's the thing... i have only one card at the moment.. and i checked at GPUZ and it says it is running @8x.. Red slots should be running @16x if its only one card (correct me if im wrong..) haaayy.. i should put my card at the first slot then...


----------



## snow cakes

ashtyler, did you buy the case painted like that?


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


ashtyler, did you buy the case painted like that?


no sir... modded it..


----------



## SifuMonkeyman

NVM I hate this nick.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Add me please!


----------



## S2kphile

Crossfire HD 5850 =). Add Me X)


----------



## KoukiFC3S

How does Crysis run for everyone?

I thought my setup would smoke it; but in 1080p 8XAA I get about 30-40fps. This was with my cpu @ 2.66GHz.


----------



## grunion

^^ Overclock!!!
x8 x8 maybe?


----------



## pewpewlazer

IN! Just bought a Visiontek 5850 from Dell.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
IN! Just bought a Visiontek 5850 from Dell.

nice, way to find a good deal


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
nice, way to find a good deal

Yeah I kept telling my self I wasn't buying a 5850 until I found them at MSRP. This gem popped up on slickdeals a few hours ago


----------



## gabbygenier

just got myself a sapphire 5850. now to play around with it and see what it can do. so far i love it. way better then the X850XTP i had haha


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SifuButtMonkey* 
New to the forum and just wanted to say these club things are great. Nice to see that users of the same hardware can have their own forums to discuss their gear.

So can I join this one please?

Here is pic:


And GPU-Z Validation.

New to the forum, not the scene.









Welcome to OCN !


----------



## mxthunder

Has anyone taken the backplate off their 5870? How did it affect temps?


----------



## NeueZiel

I've reinstalled windows and immediately put the newer drivers on before anything...

So far no more crashes with the vertical lines! heres to hoping my problem is alleviated for now.


----------



## SifuMonkeyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NeueZiel*


I've reinstalled windows and immediately put the newer drivers on before anything...

So far no more crashes with the vertical lines! heres to hoping my problem is alleviated for now.


May I ask if you had tried disabling the HDMI device to fix this before attempting the final solution i.e. full OS reinstall? I read on another forum somewhere that many people have been rescued from the grey line crash simply by killing HDMI from the device manager. Even if you use DVI one of the ports is linked to the HDMI port inside the card.


----------



## NeueZiel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SifuButtMonkey*


May I ask if you had tried disabling the HDMI device to fix this before attempting the final solution i.e. full OS reinstall? I read on another forum somewhere that many people have been rescued from the grey line crash simply by killing HDMI from the device manager. Even if you use DVI one of the ports is linked to the HDMI port inside the card.



I thought I remember reading that it had something to do with the way it handles the 2D/3D clock changes. I think in some current drivers, due to a windows 7 update, in some systems it caused the voltage to drop too low in either of its clocks, which gives the crash.

Though the HDMI thing..

Well I also did a full OS install because I upgraded from XP, but I messed up the activation the first time by not installing XP on my new driver first.. and I also didn't have my 750gb partitioned at all. So I fixed all that. Could I just disable the HDMI now?


----------



## vicious_fishes

just got a replacement card back from warranty,

new 24/7 overclock, got another 50 on the core & 20 on the memory


----------



## DirektEffekt

Sign me up! One Gigabyte 5870 and a Powercolor 5870


----------



## Hapz

sign me up







ordered a Sapphire 5850 should be here 2moro


----------



## NeueZiel

Well I'm still getting the occasional crash, but it is very odd. Its not as bad as before, but its still happening.

It seems that my chances of crashing increases dramatically once Steam opens. And this happened before I just did my install as well...

Why the heck would running steam give me such a high rate of crashing when its on two different installs? Nothing else crashes the system but when I open up steam I'd say I have an 80% chance to get a vertical bar crash. If I don't get the crash immediately, then I can usually game for how ever long I want, but when ever I will return to windows with steam still open thats when the crashing will usually begin.


----------



## Newbie2009

Hi guys. Would I be able to squeeze a HD5870 in an Antec 300?


----------



## NeueZiel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


Hi guys. Would I be able to squeeze a HD5870 in an Antec 300?


Probably, if you look at the Antec 300 pictures of the inside you can see that the screws for the Mobo look like they will leave room for about an inch or so on the drive bay side. ATX will be 9" so you will probably have room to get it in there.

The question is how tight fitted would it be.

On newegg, for the Antec Mini P180 they list maximum supported graphics card size under its features... Though I'm not noticing it on the Antec 300... I would say yes it would fit, but I'd try searching the web for examples of it fitting with room to spare.

Its length is 18.30" inches. It looks like the space for the mother board leaves about 2/3 of the total length of the case. 2/3's will be 12 inches and the 5870's are 11 inches... I found this out just by looking at the newegg pictures and eyeballing it. Though it does kinda suck that they don't list the official dimensions of what you can fit inside it.

EDIT: I read under the user comments on new egg that some one listed under its cons that they had to squeeze a 4890 into it, and that card is 9.5"... the 5870 is 11"... I would say try looking for another case if you want to play it safe.

Edit again: some comments I saw from tom'shardware.

Quote:



My 8800 GTX and GTX 260 (both at 10.5 inches) fit in an Antec 300 case without "wedging" them in (no drives in that area). There's about an inch to spare.



Quote:



I have a 300/GTX 260 and there is about 3/4's of an inch before you hit the HD cage... If it does not fit then all you have to do is use a dremel and modify.....


blah edit again. It will fit but it will be tight


----------



## badger6021

my sapphire vantage bench...


----------



## Hapz

wooooo my 5850 showed up today


----------



## gabbygenier

just wondering. has anyone tried putting an aftermarket cooler on the card, if so how hard was it. i found only one post here regarding that. some ppl say that any coller that fits a 48xx 49xx series will fit. i found a post on another forum that someone put the AC Accelero TWIN TURBO and it looks descent and helped a lot from what i read

i find the fan is very loud when running high and that it is not very affective. my temps at idle are at around 55 and thats with stock settings.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badger6021* 
my sapphire vantage bench...
















thats some nice P score man!
i can't break 20k unless i turn on physx with my 9600GT lol
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1774092


----------



## azianai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
that's the thing... i have only one card at the moment.. and i checked at GPUZ and it says it is running @8x.. Red slots should be running @16x if its only one card (correct me if im wrong..) haaayy.. i should put my card at the first slot then...

actually i think its because you have that Supreme FX Sound Card in the PCIe-1x lane
from what i read about the P55 chipset, as long as you're using 2 PCI Express lanes, it'll limit the max output to 8x per lane, even if you're using the 1x lane


----------



## Hapz

im currently in the process of overclocking my 5850, using afterburner to overclock, and furmark to test, unigine to bench

whats the best time to leave furmark stability test running for after each increase i was running it for about 3 minutes then stopping, but i dont know weather its enough


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## jbranton

I would like to be in this. I have the ASUS 5870.


----------



## Shadowclock

I am not sure if you are all interested in regards to eyefinity with your current monitors and not wanting to fork out $100 for a powered Displayport but I found this little gem for ~$20. Will be testing it out in the coming weeks when I get my monitors. The reviews state that it works with eyefinity and the site has a 5 start resellerrating from ~5000 reviewers.

Displayport Adapter

May want to add it to OP.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Ill join! Just got mine today!


----------



## Hapz

so i got my card and benched and overclocked the **** out of it









so i did the ususal unigine and vantage runs










these are the settings i used all the way through overclocking and benching









Stock 700/1000









900/1225









950/1200









950/1225









960/1220









965/1225









965/1230









970/1230









980/1235









990/1235









1000/1235









1000/1250 @ 1.2375v









DX10 1000/1250









Vantage score

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


HAPz i put your benchies on the OP










cheers snow cakes

few more here









1050/1250 @1.265v









vantage @ 1050/1250

after 1050 on the core, i couldn't get the card any higher even pumped 1.35 into it and cranked the fan up to 100% still nothing....

1050 isnt that bad on the core

i finally settled for 1000/1200 gaming clocks, @ 1.23v still using powerplay









some warhead benchies









1000/1250









1000/1250


----------



## Shanahan

add meh


----------



## calavera

and me too.


----------



## snow cakes

gotta post your pics cav and shanahsnahsa


----------



## snow cakes

HAPz i put your benchies on the OP


----------



## Hapz

na


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## Hapz

na


----------



## Kitarist

Wow it seems 5850 is really a great card!!!


----------



## Roki977

5870 with T-Rad2 GTX,room temp , mixed crossfire 3d06 score and 3d mark Vantage score with Xfx 5850 on fresh air.I love my cards


----------



## meru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*


Ill join! Just got mine today!











Is that a different version Asus 5870? I like that one better with it's carbon fiber-like finish.


----------



## badger6021

break 20k with 5850 is that good ?


----------



## snow cakes

dam badger thats a sick score, i can't wait to get my 2x 5850's there gunna be beasts


----------



## Hapz

i cant seem to break 20k









badger what drivers are you using, and whats your voltage for your overclocks on the card?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hapz* 
i cant seem to break 20k









badger what drivers are you using, and whats your voltage for your overclocks on the card?

If you see his GPU score.. he has 500 more mem then you clocked and is getting 100 more points from the GPU score. Sounds about right to me...it is the CPU score he has that is bumping him well above your score.


----------



## Roofus

I hit 24,000. As I've said before these cards are wack. People with hardly any difference in their systems and components will have as much as 5,000 points disparity in their score. Weird.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roofus*


I hit 24,000. As I've said before these cards are wack. People with hardly any difference in their systems and components will have as much as 5,000 points disparity in their score. Weird.


I would have to agree, not a very benchmark friendly card but they do perform very well in games which is what their made for, no?


----------



## Hapz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


If you see his GPU score.. he has 500 more mem then you clocked and is getting 100 more points from the GPU score. Sounds about right to me...it is the CPU score he has that is bumping him well above your score.


yeah i can understand that, just wondering what drivers he using etc thats all, i will break 20k its my aim, before i get rid of the card lol


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hapz*


yeah i can understand that, just wondering what drivers he using etc thats all, i will break 20k its my aim, before i get rid of the card lol


Run the benchmark another 4 times and up your bclk up 2 and you will probably break 20k, your so close


----------



## Hapz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Run the benchmark another 4 times and up your bclk up 2 and you will probably break 20k, your so close










lol funny guy


----------



## mcghee70

Be for water cooling


----------



## Betel

got all compontents ready to build rig, as it happens, the man up stairs must not like me very much, the Case is the last thing to arrive, Shinny new XFX 5870 XXX sitting in box on table ready to roll...
Once i get to building i will take and post some images then perhaps i can have membership to the 58XX club.
Great thread already inspired.


----------



## DannyHvE

Got crossfire Asus 5870


----------



## wilykat

5850 in FedEx's hand, ETA Tuesday the 19th. waiting with bated breath.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roki977* 
5870 with T-Rad2 GTX,room temp , mixed crossfire 3d06 score and 3d mark Vantage score with Xfx 5850 on fresh air.I love my cards

What did you to for Vreg cooling? I have a Trad2gtx sitting here but I was waiting for thermalright to release ther VRM unit before I put it on.


----------



## IaVoR

just got my sapphire 5870


----------



## 4dAlpha

Sign me up! My 5850 in the case!


----------



## Frosty88

Sign me up! Asus 5850 will be in my hands this week


----------



## Kitarist

Ow guys!!! Cant wait anymore!!!


----------



## Roki977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


What did you to for Vreg cooling? I have a Trad2gtx sitting here but I was waiting for thermalright to release ther VRM unit before I put it on.


Me too. S-flex at 2800rpm is above it. 45-50c in games,75c in furmark.GPU temp is around 40c.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcghee70*


Be for water cooling











jesus thats sexy, can i see benchies?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Does anyone know if EyeFinity and Crossfire can play nice yet?


----------



## Ulver

Count me in! Great card!


----------



## nuniksais

Add me and 5850 up!


----------



## Kitarist

Still waiting for 5890 to come out


----------



## NCspecV81

was testing out one of my xfx xxx's with the FarCry 2 benchmark as I was trying to get a good judgment on fermi! HOLY COW this thing overclocks like a BOSS! This is with the stock cooler.

Yes I know it reads ASUS, but I flashed it to the unlocked bios.


----------



## Xenthos

5850 inside!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


was testing out one of my xfx xxx's with the FarCry 2 benchmark as I was trying to get a good judgment on fermi! HOLY COW this thing overclocks like a BOSS! This is with the stock cooler.

Yes I know it reads ASUS, but I flashed it to the unlocked bios.











What voltage are you running @ load with your 5870?


----------



## snow cakes

mmm 5890 yes


----------



## Ophius

ATI Radeon 5850 roaring in my rig. which Im yet to finish XD


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


mmm 5890 yes


How's your fps in Far Cry 2 with two 4890s? Also what settings do you use? (all ultra high + cranked AA or what?)


----------



## Outcasst

is 140c VDDC temps bad on a 5850?









During furmark


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outcasst*


is 140c vddc temps bad on a 5850?









during furmark


yes


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
is 140c VDDC temps bad on a 5850?









During furmark

Yeah, even my 4850's with ref single-slot coolers only got to 107C.

O.O I'd say that's pretty bad.


----------



## Outcasst

maybe its time to put it under water


----------



## snow cakes

140c? are you scrambling eggs also?


----------



## Kitarist

now thats hot!!!


----------



## wilykat

Got my 5850 in yesterday, played with it a bit and got it to 1GHz easy with a bit of voltage tweak.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wilykat*


Got my 5850 in yesterday, played with it a bit and got it to 1GHz easy with a bit of voltage tweak.


Stable? Did you check temps?


----------



## wilykat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Stable? Did you check temps?

Max temp is 74 so far with fan at higher speed. I changed the auto fan ramp to higher speed in the 60+ range.

Only tested stable with GPUTool, haven't fine tuned it with oppressive test like OCCT. I'll play with it and do a more through testing when I got time and don't feel like playing games









Runs fine with Everquest at OC setting but it may be too old of a game to push a modern GPU card. WoW crashes with GSoD within a minute of running.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wilykat*


Max temp is 74 so far with fan at higher speed. I changed the auto fan ramp to higher speed in the 60+ range.

Only tested stable with GPUTool, haven't fine tuned it with oppressive test like OCCT. I'll play with it and do a more through testing when I got time and don't feel like playing games









Runs fine with Everquest at OC setting but it may be too old of a game to push a modern GPU card. WoW crashes with GSoD within a minute of running.


Keep the temp monitor running during your most stressful program (game or bench). Check on the VRM temps because those are the only ones you really need to worry about on the 5000 cards. I would stay away from furmark though as no matter what they appear to burn the VRMs way hotter then any other program out there.


----------



## 21276

Can put me up for another PowerColor HD5850, crossfired these bad boys yesterday







. Will post pics asap!


----------



## mxthunder

no more batmobile


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


no more batmobile









snip
and
snip


Sexy, what you got on there Mxthunder? How is it performing over the stock? You got a link to a review you did I hope?


----------



## mxthunder

Thermalright Trad2GTX in conjunction with the VRM-R3. Just released about a week ago.
They had the VRM-R1/R2 for the 4870/90 and now the VRM-R3/R4 for the 5850 and 5870. Picked mine up from frozencpu.com for $30, the Trad was $50 from svc.com

A review? Ok, heres some screenshots??
Idle: (2d clocks)










Load: (used ati tool, because my card hates furmark)










Idle temps are about 2-3*C cooler for any given ambient. Load temps are about 5*C higher for any given ambient. The silence is priceless. My ears used to ring at night from hearing that stocker whirl at 75% for 4-5 hours.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Thermalright Trad2GTX in conjunction with the VRM-R3. Just released about a week ago.
They had the VRM-R1/R2 for the 4870/90 and now the VRM-R3/R4 for the 5850 and 5870. Picked mine up from frozencpu.com for $30, the Trad was $50 from svc.com

A review? Ok, heres some screenshots??
Idle: (2d clocks)

Load: (used ati tool, because my card hates furmark)

Idle temps are about 2-3*C cooler for any given ambient. Load temps are about 5*C higher for any given ambient. The silence is priceless. My ears used to ring at night from hearing that stocker whirl at 75% for 4-5 hours.


Very nice results, looks like the VRM addon is keeping them in check even with an overclock. Lovin it.

+rep for your work sir.


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks. Yeah the vrm cooler is the best part, and I was using it passively. You have the option to add an 80mm fan onto it.


----------



## Betel

my new 5870, crashes with grey lines all over screen everytime i play any game, tried countless fixes off the net, should i just continue up with my RA?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mxthunder* 
Thanks. Yeah the vrm cooler is the best part, and I was using it passively. You have the option to add an 80mm fan onto it.

What's your cpu voltage for 4 ghz? We have a similar setup but yours it an upgraded version xD.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Vantage Benchmark with 5850. Nice core overclock huh?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 







Vantage Benchmark with 5850. Nice core overclock huh?









Although, now my cpu idle temps are 34C and high is 46C


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Although, now my cpu idle temps are 34C and high is 46C


Please don't double/triple post. Instead, edit your initial post. Especially annoying when you quote yourself and leave in the images









Grats on your setup anyhow









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Betel*


my new 5870, crashes with grey lines all over screen everytime i play any game, tried countless fixes off the net, should i just continue up with my RA?


Did you try THIS out?


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


What's your cpu voltage for 4 ghz? We have a similar setup but yours it an upgraded version xD.


1.54, a little high i know, and the temps are barely managable, but its stable so I just need to find a way to knock off a few *. I may have to do some lapping


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


1.54, a little high i know, and the temps are barely managable, but its stable so I just need to find a way to knock off a few *. I may have to do some lapping










or get a higher end CPU cooler? Check my guide


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


or get a higher end CPU cooler? Check my guide










ice cubes will do


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


ice cubes will do


or properly insulated snow cakes....what


----------



## Kitarist

guys is there any speculated date for 5890


----------



## Trojita

Not sure if this belongs in this club thread, correct me if I'm wrong.

I'll have an HP Envy 15 in a week or two with a 5830 in it.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trojita*


Not sure if this belongs in this club thread, correct me if I'm wrong.

I'll have an HP Envy 15 in a week or two with a 5830 in it.


Pretty sure that qualifies, snow cakes









Definitely want to see some benchies for it


----------



## Rahja the Thief

I'll join. I have the XFX HD5870 1GB card with 900MHz core and 1,300MHz memory.


----------



## snow cakes

theres a 5830? where are all these cards coming from lol


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trojita*


Not sure if this belongs in this club thread, correct me if I'm wrong.

I'll have an HP Envy 15 in a week or two with a 5830 in it.


should do


----------



## honk_honk

Hey guys, I'm getting a 5850 and am trying to figure out how to cool it.
I already have an MCW60 and I was wondering would it be better to use the Swiftech HD5850-HS heatsink or reuse my MC14 ramsinks and throw something like the thermalright VRM heatsinks on as well.

Or should I bite the bullet and buy a full coverage block?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *honk_honk*


Hey guys, I'm getting a 5850 and am trying to figure out how to cool it.
I already have an MCW60 and I was wondering would it be better to use the Swiftech HD5850-HS heatsink or reuse my MC14 ramsinks and throw something like the thermalright VRM heatsinks on as well.

Or should I bite the bullet and buy a full coverage block?


http://arcticcooling.com/catalog/pro...ath=2_&mID=256


----------



## rico2001




----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 









a rico fix your pic


----------



## ALIGN

Add me please


----------



## lubo4444

I have Sapphire 5870. Add me to the list if possible.









Also i have a question:

Does anybody know what are the benchmarks on a stock i7 920 + stock Sapphire 5870? I'm asking because i want to see if my 3dmark06 is showing the right results for stock CPU and GPU. Thanks.


----------



## Kitarist

5890 please come soon


----------



## just_nuke_em

Please add me and my Sapphire 5850


----------



## mxthunder

Well guys I am having a bad night. What used to be a stable overclock at 1000/1300 with 1.27 volts is now crap!!
It all started when I let HAWX sit in the menu for a while (I knew this would stress the card, because I always see temps rise when it in this menu) and sure enough, after a while the whole computer froze. Decided to do some stability testing in furmark (which I never got to work right with this card) and I cant run it for more than about 30 seconds until the driver locks up and then recovers. I just dont get how it used to be stable and now its not, and I theoretically have BETTER cooling on the card now, my vrms stay in the 50*C range.
Really just getting frustrated with this card after spending $400+ on it and having total crap for performance and OC ability.


----------



## Typhoeus

I'm very happy w/ my XFX 5850 =] Will post pics when I get my H50 installed and re-design the cable management I have atm.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Well guys I am having a bad night. What used to be a stable overclock at 1000/1300 with 1.27 volts is now crap!!
It all started when I let HAWX sit in the menu for a while (I knew this would stress the card, because I always see temps rise when it in this menu) and sure enough, after a while the whole computer froze. Decided to do some stability testing in furmark (which I never got to work right with this card) and I cant run it for more than about 30 seconds until the driver locks up and then recovers. I just dont get how it used to be stable and now its not, and I theoretically have BETTER cooling on the card now, my vrms stay in the 50*C range.
Really just getting frustrated with this card after spending $400+ on it and having total crap for performance and OC ability.


it shouldn't freeze if its just idling at the game menu, ive left my computer sit at the COD MW2 screen overnight by accident, woke up and it was fine...you can maybe try a system restore? it sounds like a driver issue (u prolly know this already)


----------



## mxthunder

Yeah, along with all the 100,000 other issues im having. Screw it, im throwing one of my GTX260's in, im done with this thing. Dirt 2 runs like complete crap and thats basically the only reason I bought this card. My patience for ATi has just about officially ran out.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Yeah, along with all the 100,000 other issues im having. Screw it, im throwing one of my GTX260's in, im done with this thing. Dirt 2 runs like complete crap and thats basically the only reason I bought this card. My patience for ATi has just about officially ran out.


Your CPU overclock is stable? Try stock?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Add me to the club


----------



## bikeracer4487

Hey guys, just got an XFX 5870 XXX Edition a few days ago...but I seem to be getting low numbers...RE5 only gives me a bit over 60fps @ 1680x1050 with max settings and no AA/AF, World in Conflict only gives me ~30fps, and Far Cry 2 only gives me ~40fps. Now, I'm only running a Q6600 but it's overclocked to 3.15GHz so I feel like it shouldn't be holding me back THAT much...I tried cleaning out my drivers with Driver Cleaner but that didn't seem to help, any ideas?


----------



## mxthunder

Can you monitor your clocks while gaming by using msi afterburner, etc? Maybe the card is stuck in 2d mode or something? How does it perform on synthetic benchmarks?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bikeracer4487*


Hey guys, just got an XFX 5870 XXX Edition a few days ago...but I seem to be getting low numbers...RE5 only gives me a bit over 60fps @ 1680x1050 with max settings and no AA/AF, World in Conflict only gives me ~30fps, and Far Cry 2 only gives me ~40fps. Now, I'm only running a Q6600 but it's overclocked to 3.15GHz so I feel like it shouldn't be holding me back THAT much...I tried cleaning out my drivers with Driver Cleaner but that didn't seem to help, any ideas?


what are you getting at 3D Mark Vantage for the 5870 and for the cpu?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Can you monitor your clocks while gaming by using msi afterburner, etc? Maybe the card is stuck in 2d mode or something? How does it perform on synthetic benchmarks?


it could be the card, y don't you consider RMA'ing before smashing it lol


----------



## bikeracer4487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


what are you getting at 3D Mark Vantage for the 5870 and for the cpu?


I had a GPU score of 16285, a CPU score of 10455, and an oevrall score of P14293 on the performance default setting. That seem about inline with Tom's Hardwares bench scores but still doesn't explain why I can't seem to get higher fps scores in games...I mean, the games are playable...just not as fast as they should be...I attached a screen of the 3dmark score.

EDIT: Added my old 8800GT to the mix and bumped my CPU score WAY up to 28825...but I just ran the Far Cry 2 benchmark again and did just a LITTLE bit better... 48.68 fps @ 1680x1050 on the Very High preset...Tom's Hardware achieved 105.9 fps on Ultra High...now, admittedly, they have a nicer system, but I've got the 8800 helping out with physics and TWICE the fps on a higher setting? Something's not right...


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bikeracer4487*


I had a GPU score of 16285, a CPU score of 10455, and an oevrall score of P14293 on the performance default setting. That seem about inline with Tom's Hardwares bench scores but still doesn't explain why I can't seem to get higher fps scores in games...I mean, the games are playable...just not as fast as they should be...I attached a screen of the 3dmark score.

EDIT: Added my old 8800GT to the mix and bumped my CPU score WAY up to 28825...but I just ran the Far Cry 2 benchmark again and did just a LITTLE bit better... 48.68 fps @ 1680x1050 on the Very High preset...Tom's Hardware achieved 105.9 fps on Ultra High...now, admittedly, they have a nicer system, but I've got the 8800 helping out with physics and TWICE the fps on a higher setting? Something's not right...


Nice









I think your CPU might be indeed bottlenecking the whole thing. Since different games use your system components in a different way, its hard to say exactly, but the Vantage's scores give the hint: your GPU is above the 75% line while your CPU is way bellow. It can be giving you medium performance in some games but high performance in others, depending on the particular engines of each one.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Put me in, pictures, later this week. 
Sapphire Vapor X 5870

EDIT: Owners of Sapphire Vapor X 5870 check *THIS* out!


----------



## phaseshift

why the heck am i not on the list!


----------



## bikeracer4487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Nice









I think your CPU might be indeed bottlenecking the whole thing. Since different games use your system components in a different way, its hard to say exactly, but the Vantage's scores give the hint: your GPU is above the 75% line while your CPU is way bellow. It can be giving you medium performance in some games but high performance in others, depending on the particular engines of each one.


Looks like you may be right...I just ran the Far Cry 2 benchmark at Ultra High and got 46.93 fps...hardly changed at all...

EDIT: Again at Ultra with 4xAA and it still only dropped to 45.89...sucks...didn't realize my CPU would bottleneck it so much...


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bikeracer4487*


Looks like you may be right...I just ran the Far Cry 2 benchmark at Ultra High and got 46.93 fps...hardly changed at all...

EDIT: Again at Ultra with 4xAA and it still only dropped to 45.89...sucks...didn't realize my CPU would bottleneck it so much...


Q6600....Overclock it more


----------



## bikeracer4487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Q6600....Overclock it more










Trying...just can't seem to keep it stable...running a 780i board and 3.15 has been the best I've been able to do so far...


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
it could be the card, y don't you consider RMA'ing before smashing it lol

naaa ill be patient lol. The card worked great the first week I had it, then I loaded some different drivers or something and it didnt perform as well.
Im giving the card a break this week, as I have 2 gtx260s en route. One will go in my main rig for a bit before it goes into my folding rig, and this will give me time to lap my Trad 2, to lower temps and maybe yield better stability.

snow... thanks for all your hard work in this club, and fyi, you have me listed on the members page twice, unless thats on purpose?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bikeracer4487*


Trying...just can't seem to keep it stable...running a 780i board and 3.15 has been the best I've been able to do so far...


The q6600 does struggle a bit in FC2, I've benched against others here who had one along with the same card as me, and the cpu bottleneck kicked in for them at relatively low fps levels on that test.

Fortunately the tests you're looking at: Vantage Performance mode and FC2, are going to be two of the most cpu-dependent scenarios you're going to run into (although 3dMark06 and Crysis will be even a bit worse in this regard) with your setup. There's tons of games out there where your proc is going to do just fine, not bottleneck in any significant way ... you just happen to be looking at two where it's shortcomings are going to be apparent.


----------



## Ves

Can I join with a Asus HD5850. The cook said I could


----------



## stevenma188

Add me. Got my Asus 5870 from an RMA!!!!!! SOOO HAPPY. Now I should go i7!


----------



## Typhoeus

finally got a picture after cleaning up my cable management and installing an el-cheapo coolermaster 1156 cooler that is doing surprisingly well (max of [email protected] in P95 after 3 hours)


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bikeracer4487*


I had a GPU score of 16285, a CPU score of 10455, and an oevrall score of P14293 on the performance default setting. That seem about inline with Tom's Hardwares bench scores but still doesn't explain why I can't seem to get higher fps scores in games...I mean, the games are playable...just not as fast as they should be...I attached a screen of the 3dmark score.

EDIT: Added my old 8800GT to the mix and bumped my CPU score WAY up to 28825...but I just ran the Far Cry 2 benchmark again and did just a LITTLE bit better... 48.68 fps @ 1680x1050 on the Very High preset...Tom's Hardware achieved 105.9 fps on Ultra High...now, admittedly, they have a nicer system, but I've got the 8800 helping out with physics and TWICE the fps on a higher setting? Something's not right...


Check out my score : D


----------



## Neokolzia

Wish to be added, currently sporting 1x XFX 5870 1GB

Would have more but no point well at this point in time at least...
and since they don't crossfire efficently with like a 5770

5870+5770 = 5770X2 (not worth it imo)

Gotta really start playing with my voltages to try and get a 3.8/4ghz clock stable at a low voltage...

So far Real temp has brought me up to 76C which isn't making me happy, soon as I get the new Fans installed I'll see


----------



## mxthunder

Lapped my Trad2 last night. Didnt see any real gains, although I may have used too much MX-2. We will see.
Of course, pics.
The base was very unflat at first:









After lapping up to 1200 grit:


----------



## sub50hz

Picked up a 5850 yesterday. Great card, will attempt some OCing tonight.


----------



## snow cakes

updated you kind citizens to the member list









AYYY lets see some pics, your lucky I'm letting it slide


----------



## Typhoeus

will add more pics after I paint the inside of my case black, get a second 5850, a modular PSU, and my corsair H50 =P


----------



## NewAtOCing

add me please. HIS 5850


----------



## Ulver

just in case someone missed it: CCC 10.1 is officially out.
Cheers! 
Lets hope it solves the problems of those in need







(got some positive reports already)


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Typhoeus* 
will add more pics after I paint the inside of my case black, get a second 5850, a modular PSU, and my corsair H50 =P

Yeah, definitely need to spend my weekend off sorting out my cable management. Just built everything into this case a week ago, no time since then.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Yeah, definitely need to spend my weekend off sorting out my cable management. Just built everything into this case a week ago, no time since then.

Good luck!


----------



## sub50hz

I'll need it, the nine hundred doesn't seem to have a great deal of hidden area for unused cabling, not sure if I feel like dremeling holes for cable routing. Everything runs cool enough with the cables pushed mostly toward the mobo side of the case, might just grab some zipties and do a so-so job. Really wish I had popped for an HX750.


----------



## Typhoeus

^^ I'm wishing I went for an HX750 as well, plan on buying one sometime in the near future and selling my TX650. we both have 5850s, antec 900, and a corsair TX650, so I'd be interested in seeing your end result, mine isn't so great:

http://g.imagehost.org/view/0517/100_2657


----------



## sub50hz

Yeah, mine looks really close to yours at this point, but I forgot to route my front panel connectors under the board initially (in a hurry, but not a hard fix). I might yank everything out and see if I can't get the cables a little more spongy with a hairdryer or something. They are awfully stiff, and I really wish they hadn't chained the SATA power connectors like they did.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I highly recommend the hec zephyr 1000
1. modular
2. 1000 watts
3. 6 12v rails all above 24 amps each
4. $110 on newegg now with free belkin surge protector
5. 80 plus bronze certified! above 80% efficient!


----------



## sub50hz

iGuitarGuy, if I was in the market for another PSU, I would consider it, but I am not. I'd rather deal with some ugly cabling than blow another hundo. In time, I may sell the TX650 to my father, as his Thermaltake is aging, but I'm satisifed for now.


----------



## nuniksais

anybody here using Sapphire 5850 Vapor-X? Are there vast improvements versus the reference 5850?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


iGuitarGuy, if I was in the market for another PSU, I would consider it, but I am not. I'd rather deal with some ugly cabling than blow another hundo. In time, I may sell the TX650 to my father, as his Thermaltake is aging, but I'm satisifed for now.


Typhoeus wants to get one in the near future, so it was more aimed at him.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Typhoeus wants to get one in the near future, so it was more aimed at him.


Oup, Spagett.

edit: Unless you're in the market for some bass equipment, trying to thin the herd a bit. Lol.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuniksais*


anybody here using Sapphire 5850 Vapor-X? Are there vast improvements versus the reference 5850?


I recommend the reference since you can swap the bioses for overclocking purposes.


----------



## Typhoeus

you don't need to swap the bios if you use MSI Afterburner.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Typhoeus* 
you don't need to swap the bios if you use MSI Afterburner.

I know, but I did to make it easier.


----------



## Typhoeus

o.o flashing your bios and potentially bricking your card is easier than going to a directory and changing a 0 to a 1?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Typhoeus* 
o.o flashing your bios and potentially bricking your card is easier than going to a directory and changing a 0 to a 1?

Well, some nonreference cards use voltage regulators other than the volterras. This will make it very impossible to overclock your 5850 very high. That is why I got a reference card.

Also, I didn't say you had to do that. Flashing the bios helps if you want a really high voltage that isn't listed in Afterburner or some other things.

If you brick your card, you can unbrick it if you have another pci-e slot open and another pci-e card by using the other card as a display to flash a good bios on there.


----------



## sub50hz

Snapped a crappy phone pic while in the midst of doing some cable re-routing.









The cable that's taped up was the reset cable, inadvertently removed the connector while installing the optical drive (doh). The ends are covered with heatshrink, but I taped the 2 wires together at the end to prevent them snagging on something and separating. I know, it looks hack, but it's hidden now.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Snapped a crappy phone pic while in the midst of doing some cable re-routing.









The cable that's taped up was the reset cable, inadvertently removed the connector while installing the optical drive (doh). The ends are covered with heatshrink, but I taped the 2 wires together at the end to prevent them snagging on something and separating. I know, it looks hack, but it's hidden now.


Looks pretty good so far. I want to see how well it turns out!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Looks pretty good so far. I want to see how well it turns out!


Not well. I just finished, still pretty sloppy. At least all my cooling channels are clear, I'll have to get another pic when I get it fired up later.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not bad lol i didnt know the 5850 was so much shorter my 5870 almost touches the hd bays its got less then half a inch probly.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


not bad lol i didnt know the 5850 was so much shorter my 5870 almost touches the hd bays its got less then half a inch probly.


Yeah, I'm kind of grateful for this, too. It's nice to have a powerful card that isn't space-raping.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Yeah, I'm kind of grateful for this, too. It's nice to have a powerful card that isn't space-raping.


 I need a new case D:


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my antec900 befor i got my mega and did some changes havet taken any new photos its not the best but cools good.


----------



## sub50hz

Looks wondrous compared to mine. Probably gonna go modular sometime soon, I guess.


----------



## Kitarist

Guys 5870 now or wait for 5890


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Looks wondrous compared to mine. Probably gonna go modular sometime soon, I guess.


modular works wonders and it helps i cut holes in my case right next to the psu so those wires can feed behide everything.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Looks wondrous compared to mine. Probably gonna go modular sometime soon, I guess.


I did some nifty cable management


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nice but im not sure how safe it is to have that magnet next to your harddrive.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
nice but im not sure how safe it is to have that magnet next to your harddrive.

its really just an old speaker. It hasnt made any problems so far but I guess I could remove it. Anyone else think I should?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


its really just an old speaker. It hasnt made any problems so far but I guess I could remove it. Anyone else think I should?


Magnets and hard drive platters don't play nice, I would suggest moving also.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I just noticed the big magnets around the speaker and the hd being kinda close to it probly ok but if you removed the hd and hit the speaker on accident it might could screw up the drive im not 100% sure.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I will take it off as soon as i restart my computer!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I will take it off as soon as i restart my computer!


Its kinda scary on a paranoid sort of way, but it should be ok... hopefully.


----------



## Ulver

Hey guys, have u installed the new 10.1s yet?

If so, please answer this poll please. So that everybody can have a better idea of whats going on with the new 10.1 drivers.

Cheers!


----------



## BugBash

Got me a *XFX5850 BLACK*









Dang is BIG!









had to sacrifice one of my 500GB HDDs as the beast goes right over 2 of my SATA ports!








lucky I work in IT, had a bunch of SATA cables with right angles and found one that let me keep the DVD drive connected!!









The Raven RV02 case wouldnt let me comfortably screw the beast down, put too much strain on the little clip on the PCI-e port.

Not a problem, I just took one of the rear slot covers (they have little cooling slits that fit a case screw) and mounted it across were you would normaly put the two screws!!









WOW it puts out some heat!
No problem, heat rises and goes right were Silverstone designed this case to send it! UP!!









I guess I will have to drop a new thread later for a 775 Mobo that has lots of SATA ports that are not in the way!! I need at least 7 Internal!!

Piccys over the Weekend!!!


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BugBash* 
Got me a *XFX5850 BLACK*









Dang is BIG!









had to sacrifice one of my 500GB HDDs as the beast goes right over 2 of my SATA ports!








lucky I work in IT, had a bunch of SATA cables with right angles and found one that let me keep the DVD drive connected!!









The Raven RV02 case wouldnt let me comfortably screw the beast down, put too much strain on the little clip on the PCI-e port.

Not a problem, I just took one of the rear slot covers (they have little cooling slits that fit a case screw) and mounted it across were you would normaly put the two screws!!









WOW it puts out some heat!
No problem, heat rises and goes right were Silverstone designed this case to send it! UP!!









I guess I will have to drop a new thread later for a 775 Mobo that has lots of SATA ports that are not in the way!! I need at least 7 Internal!!

Piccys over the Weekend!!!

you need 7 internal drives ?


----------



## BugBash

Seems a bit overkill, but I got 2 500GB Seagates in RAID1,
2 500GB Hitachis that will also be RAID1`ed
2 40GB Western Digitals that Im gonna RAID0 when I get Win7
and of course ya still need a DVD drive!!









I am thinking of Using a HP SAS RAID controller something like

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en...1-3890397.html

as we sell these and other models at work

Depends if it WILL work with Win7, Im guessing as its HARDWARE there shouldnt be too many problems but we will see.....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BugBash*


Got me a *XFX5850 BLACK*









Dang is BIG!









had to sacrifice one of my 500GB HDDs as the beast goes right over 2 of my SATA ports!








lucky I work in IT, had a bunch of SATA cables with right angles and found one that let me keep the DVD drive connected!!









The Raven RV02 case wouldnt let me comfortably screw the beast down, put too much strain on the little clip on the PCI-e port.

Not a problem, I just took one of the rear slot covers (they have little cooling slits that fit a case screw) and mounted it across were you would normaly put the two screws!!









WOW it puts out some heat!
No problem, heat rises and goes right were Silverstone designed this case to send it! UP!!









I guess I will have to drop a new thread later for a 775 Mobo that has lots of SATA ports that are not in the way!! I need at least 7 Internal!!

Piccys over the Weekend!!!



With my board i got 6 sata devices hooked up and a 8800gt and 5870 installed the other 2 ports are away from the 5870 so thier easy to get to.


----------



## KaC Smith

Got my ASUS 5870 on the way. Will get pics when it arrives.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaC Smith* 
Got my ASUS 5870 on the way. Will get pics when it arrives.

Reference or non reference 5870?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Reference or non reference 5870?


There is no non reference Asus 5870 yet.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hope your asus overclocks better then mine im lucky to get 900-940 out of mine no matter how much i up the voltage it wont do any better.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


There is no non reference Asus 5870 yet.


I think I saw one somewhere, but only special enthusiasts could get them (reviewers and people who talk to the company).


----------



## KaC Smith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
hope your asus overclocks better then mine im lucky to get 900-940 out of mine no matter how much i up the voltage it wont do any better.

Hopefully so, I got the ASUS for the voltage tweak-ready bios. Hopefully it pays off.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i managed to get mine to 950 with 1.20 but 10mhz more and it crashes no matter what i even redid the paste to get better temps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

nvm


----------



## stevenma188

Has anyone tried to replace the TIM on their 5870? Results? Worth it?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i managed to get mine to 950 with 1.20 but 10mhz more and it crashes no matter what i even redid the paste to get better temps.


try 1.3 and go for 1000 mhz. try lowering the ram speed if you need a better core clock.


----------



## XiDillon

I did something







snow cakes. look in siggy. mark down traitor for member #158


----------



## Stalkistnz

-0-


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
try 1.3 and go for 1000 mhz. try lowering the ram speed if you need a better core clock.

I tried using asus smartdoctor and left ram at stock and set the core to 1000 with and went all the way up to 1.37 and still not stable.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I tried using asus smartdoctor and left ram at stock and set the core to 1000 with and went all the way up to 1.37 and still not stable.

Have you tried msi afterburner?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yep thats what i mainly use i just used smartdoctor to be able to push over 1.35 to see if it would help any. At 950 1.20 it lasted over a hr in burn in with furmark got up to 81c but ran fine.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
yep thats what i mainly use i just used smartdoctor to be able to push over 1.35 to see if it would help any. At 950 1.20 it lasted over a hr in burn in with furmark got up to 81c but ran fine.

Instead of running furmark, try crysis if you have it or your most demanding 3d program. If it runs on your most demanding 3d program for hours, I would say you are stable enough.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I will give that a shot but most games arent that demanding maybe run the Battlefield Bad Company™ 2 - BETA it seems pretty demanding.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I will give that a shot but most games arent that demanding maybe run the Battlefield Bad Companyâ„¢ 2 - BETA it seems pretty demanding.


Far Cry 2 will crash unstable systems well, I would say.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

thats cool i got far cry 2 my cousin bought it and his pc cant run it.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


thats cool i got far cry 2 my cousin bought it and his pc cant run it.


Use the benchmark software or play it for a couple hours.


----------



## NCspecV81

4th should be here tuesday, which is just in time for another ln2 session. 3dmark03 and vantage here I come! AMD STYLE YO!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Its wierd tho furmark is stable up to 950 but not even 10mhz more no matter the voltages i will test some games tho and see what they do.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Its wierd tho furmark is stable up to 950 but not even 10mhz more no matter the voltages i will test some games tho and see what they do.


It is probably because the heat. Furmark overstresses gpu's in my opinion.


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Its wierd tho furmark is stable up to 950 but not even 10mhz more no matter the voltages i will test some games tho and see what they do.


I seem to have the same problem aswell, anything above 950 will crash, no matter what voltage. Im RMAing my card.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L36*


I seem to have the same problem aswell, anything above 950 will crash, no matter what voltage. Im RMAing my card.


Hope you get a better one!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

running 1000 with 1.26 vcore it lasted over a hr in far cry 2 benchmark with out a issue. Going to test some more with other things see how it does.


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Hope you get a better one!


Its kind of sad because i got this card 3 days ago, now i cant even play far cry 2 at stock, hell any game crashes now if the GPU usage is over 90%.
Only games i can play properly is GTA 4 and Fallout 3, which barely go over 60% of the GPU usage (Vsync enabled)
Also, forgot to mention. My card makes a hissing noise when running furmark, oveclocking simply makes it louder, for a short time before it crashes.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L36* 
Its kind of sad because i got this card 3 days ago, now i cant even play far cry 2 at stock, hell any game crashes now if the GPU usage is over 90%.
Only games i can play properly is GTA 4 and Fallout 3, which barely go over 60% of the GPU usage (Vsync enabled)
Also, forgot to mention. My card makes a hissing noise when running furmark, oveclocking simply makes it louder, for a short time before it crashes.

It sounds like your vrms or memory has problems.


----------



## xBISHOPx

Just ordered an HIS 5850, will take pics of it as soon as it gets here







.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBISHOPx*


Just ordered an HIS 5850, will take pics of it as soon as it gets here







.


Benchies, pl0x.


----------



## xBISHOPx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Benchies, pl0x.

Will see about getting some up as soon as I OC it a bit







.


----------



## staryoshi

Got my powercolor HD5850 on wednesday, love it. toyed with the idea of going xfire until the HIS one sold out... paid $20 more for this one boo







Benches 18500 or so 3dmark06 and 16xxx Vantage if i remember right... on this system stock.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Got my powercolor HD5850 on wednesday, love it. toyed with the idea of going xfire until the HIS one sold out... paid $20 more for this one boo







Benches 18500 or so 3dmark06 and 16xxx Vantage if i remember right... on this system stock.

Overclock it and we can compare 3dmarks


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Overclock it and we can compare 3dmarks










Hmm... Do I have to play with the bios to get past 775 / 1125 or is there a working software alternative? Afterburner was no go... I wish they put the ceiling in catalyst higher.... much higher. I want EVGA Precision for ATI


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Hmm... Do I have to play with the bios to get past 775 / 1125 or is there a working software alternative? Afterburner was no go... I wish they put the ceiling in catalyst higher.... much higher. I want EVGA Precision for ATI










How was afterburner a no go? If you mean it won't let you over 775 1125 then you need to change the cfg file. It is pretty simple and I could help you do it in less than a minute.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1.30 and 1000 core seemed semi stable but alot hotter i settled for 1.20 and 950 that seems to be a nice spot on my card for temps and clock.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


1.30 and 1000 core seemed semi stable but alot hotter i settled for 1.20 and 950 that seems to be a nice spot on my card for temps and clock.


How's your mem speed?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


How was afterburner a no go? If you mean it won't let you over 775 1125 then you need to change the cfg file. It is pretty simple and I could help you do it in less than a minute.


Ah if that's all it takes I'll research it, didn't take the time to look further. Even though it doesn't need it I'm going for http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-Kama-...r-pr-4560.html

I need to re-purpose my cooler master RC4 fans down there and get some good ones for my push-pull.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Ah if that's all it takes I'll research it, didn't take the time to look further. Even though it doesn't need it I'm going for http://www.jab-tech.com/Scythe-Kama-...r-pr-4560.html

I need to re-purpose my cooler master RC4 fans down there and get some good ones for my push-pull.


http://www.overclock.net/ati/641299-...terburner.html


----------



## staryoshi

Thanks much, I'm in control now









Initial test got it to 5870 clocks (850/1200) without issue. Hit about 19100 3dmark 06. I should work on the CPU a bit. Had my 920 @ 4.0Ghz, no reason I can't do it for this one


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


How's your mem speed?


have it at 1250 right now and its stable.


----------



## KaC Smith

What kind of temps were you getting @ 1.3v?


----------



## Touge180SX

I think the only way to run these cards is underwater. I have my 5870 at 1000/1300 1.3V with 28C idle and max of 43C load no matter what I'm running.


----------



## xBISHOPx

Going to have to postpone joining the club until I can actually reorder a new one.


----------



## DaMailman

2 XFX 5870 XXX Editions here , Boo YA


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
1.30 and 1000 core seemed semi stable but alot hotter i settled for 1.20 and 950 that seems to be a nice spot on my card for temps and clock.

That's really good. I wish I could get even close to that mem speed with my 5850. Your benchmarks are probably a bit higher than mine even though my core is at 1031.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


That's really good. I wish I could get even close to that mem speed with my 5850. Your benchmarks are probably a bit higher than mine even though my core is at 1031.


considering the ram is rated to 1250, you should be able to score at least 1300. i've been able to on both my cards.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


considering the ram is rated to 1250, you should be able to score at least 1300. i've been able to on both my cards.


Mine doesn't want to do that. It hates everything above 1184


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Mine doesn't want to do that. It hates everything above 1184


How much core voltage are you running? Seems you are close to instability with your core at 1030 causing the same with your memory clocks. My 5850 needed 1.312V for stable 1035c/1200m.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


How much core voltage are you running? Seems you are close to instability with your core at 1030 causing the same with your memory clocks. My 5850 needed 1.312V for stable 1035c/1200m.


1.299v


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


I did something







snow cakes. look in siggy. mark down traitor for member #158


oh you freak


----------



## snow cakes

updated.....Oreo and milk time


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


1.299v


Clock down to 1025c/up 1200m and try turning up the juice.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Clock down to 1025c/up 1200m and try turning up the juice.


What program should I test stability with? I'm not using furmark by the way...


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


What program should I test stability with? I'm not using furmark by the way...


Any game ran in multiple loops, works fine. Crysis game or demo, Stalker or others, one of the more memory demanding games out there. I only use furmark 3-4 minute max. (don't think furmark is a god test IMO). Gpu-z to watch temps, especially your vddc temps.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Any game ran in multiple loops, works fine. Crysis game or demo, Stalker or others, one of the more memory demanding games out there. I only use furmark 3-4 minute max. (don't think furmark is a god test IMO). Gpu-z to watch temps, especially your vddc temps.


Far Cry 2 Benchmark good enough?


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Far Cry 2 Benchmark good enough?


Yup farcry2 will work great as well plus it's benchmark can be configured for many loops.

Quote:



A good rule of thumb is just to not use any of those programs for a long period of time, 4-5 minutes max (Furmark, OCCT). Stability only pertains to what you are personally playing. If your overclock is stable in all the game you play, then it's stable. I don't hold any of those "stress" programs in high regard and don't see the need to overstress a video card, possibly introduce damage to it for no good reason. Out of those programs, I only use furmark for benchmarking, 90 seconds. I run crysis in loops since, it's the most memory heating/stressful game on the market. -rico2001


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea i stoped using furmark farycry 2 went thru a few hr of loops but i backed it down to 950 when im folding lower temps.


----------



## KaRLiToS

This is a Sapphire HD 5850 with the New Thermaltight T-Rad2 GTX and the VRM-R3 (with a small modification to make it fit in the case beside the CPU Cooler)


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
This is a Sapphire HD 5850 with the New Thermaltight T-Rad2 GTX and the VRM-R3 (with a small modification to make it fit in the case beside the CPU Cooler)

You cut the heatpipe.... Did the gas come out?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Yup farcry2 will work great as well plus it's benchmark can be configured for many loops.

So far, stable at 1.299v 1022 1205


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
You cut the heatpipe.... Did the gas come out?

I didnt notice, I didnt know it has gas in it , I was afraid to cut the pipe , but I didnt have no choice


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
I didnt notice, I didnt know it has gas in it , I was afraid to cut the pipe , but I didnt have no choice

Is the pipe now open? Can you see it has a hole? If so, then that is bad.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Bad?? The temp are still really good, Im sure its still way better than the stock heatsink on those chips, even if its open, the copper is still a good conductor?? , only one pipe is open? What do you think?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Bad?? The temp are still really good, Im sure its still way better than the stock heatsink on those chips, even if its open, the copper is still a good conductor?? , only one pipe is open? What do you think?


Well in heat pipes, there are liquids that constantly are heated, then turned to a gas then rises to the top of the heatpipe, condensed, then it starts over. If all the liquid evaporates as gas... you are only left with the copper.

What are your temps and what is your clock speed?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Bad?? The temp are still really good, Im sure its still way better than the stock heatsink on those chips...


The stock cooling setup is actually pretty good.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


The stock cooling setup is actually pretty good.


I know but , lol, man your avatar is so ugly, hahaha


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Well in heat pipes, there are liquids that constantly are heated, then turned to a gas then rises to the top of the heatpipe, condensed, then it starts over. If all the liquid evaporates as gas... you are only left with the copper.

What are your temps and what is your clock speed?



Go take a look over there, there is a Print Screen there.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/598392-...ml#post8342826


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


So far, stable at 1.299v 1022 1205


Congrats.









its good to get that memory bandwidth as high as possible.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Go take a look over there, there is a Print Screen there.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/598392-...ml#post8342826


What are your load temps? Those are idle temps. Also, I think it's awesome you know French.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Congrats.









its good to get that memory bandwidth as high as possible.


I don't think I can get any more memory bandwidth out of it. It kept white-screening when I did the Far Cry 2 Benchmark at 1022 1220. Then when I went for 1210, it was iffy. At 1205 it seems stable. Now I have 1024 core stable though, also.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Go take a look over there, there is a Print Screen there.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/598392-...ml#post8342826


Post some load temps, man.
I get the same idles and sometimes even lower on my 5850's stock cooler.
But I'm very interested in your load temps, regardless of the gas in your pipes, hehe


----------



## KaRLiToS

Im not on my computer now, but now Im getting worried and by the way Ulver, those are my idle temps with my overclocking, cause at stock, it runs around 30'C. With my overclocking , when I run borderlands at full Settings, I get around 55'C.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Im not on my computer now, but now Im getting worried and by the way Ulver, those are my idle temps with my overclocking, cause at stock, it runs around 30'C. With my overclocking , when I run borderlands at full Settings, I get around 55'C.


Thats good! I get similar temps, but at stock.








Must be working well then!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Thats good! I get similar temps, but at stock.








Must be working well then!


5 degrees below my max xD


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Thats good! I get similar temps, but at stock.








Must be working well then!


Is that necessary to be sarcastic??? I didnt know it would be bad, but my temp are still 14'C less than when I had my stock fan!


----------



## t3lancer2006

I'm buying an asus 5870 right now for 379.99; however, the people behind me are so annoying that I might not do it.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Is that necessary to be sarcastic??? I didnt know it would be bad, but my temp are still 14'C less than when I had my stock fan!

Sorry man, you've misunderstood me. Didn't mean to be sarcastic at all. What I meant was simply that, since your overclocked 5850 is showing lower to similar temps to mine 5850 @ stock, in gaming situations, then it is obviously effective.
That smile =>







, was to express my "embarrassment" at having my 5850 @ stock.

I am honestly curious to see what are your temperatures with that cooler, since I am considering an upgrade on my stock cooler.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Sorry, my english is not the best.


----------



## L36

It died. After torturing it with fallout 3 and GTA 4, this card finally gave up. Sending it back on Monday like i originally intended.
I am really disappoint as i did not even get the chance to play battlefield bad company 2 beta on this puppy, and that i bough it 5 days ago...
My first ATI card, not a good first impression eh?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L36*


It died. After torturing it with fallout 3 and GTA 4, this card finally gave up. Sending it back on Monday like i originally intended.
I am really disappoint as i did not even get the chance to play battlefield bad company 2 beta on this puppy, and that i bough it 5 days ago...
My first ATI card, not a good first impression eh?



Hah, 2 games that really _don't_ stress that card killed it? Probably a bad card from the start.


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Hah, 2 games that really _don't_ stress that card killed it? Probably a bad card from the start.


Yeah, they averaged 60% usage on the GPU, with Vsync enabled...


----------



## rizmo

hey guys question, i just got my new asus branded 5870, and i recently installed the latest catalyst drivers. but when i try to check the card in dxdiag and cpuz, it simply says "ati 5800 series" in both. it doesnt say 5870, is that normal?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rizmo*


hey guys question, i just got my new asus branded 5870, and i recently installed the latest catalyst drivers. but when i try to check the card in dxdiag and cpuz, it simply says "ati 5800 series" in both. it doesnt say 5870, is that normal?


Yup, it says that. That is normal.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Oh my god. I am doing [email protected] right now on my cpu, and the protein name is "Great Red Oystrich Makes All Chemists Sane in water


----------



## Kitarist

LoL


----------



## Tennobanzai

Add me to the club xD. About to test this how it stacks up against my old 5770.

Edit: I've been playing COD for about 2-3 hours and i'm so happy my temps are pretty similar to my 5770, but with even better fps, higher resolution, and AA

















Now i just need to do something about those ugly PCI connectors..


----------



## NCspecV81

=o)~ preparing for stock runs for forum warz.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


=o)~ preparing for stock runs for forum warz.


There is a motherboard there somewhere I know it


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
=o)~ preparing for stock runs for forum warz.










wow m8 thats intense


----------



## snow cakes

updated, if anyone isn't on the list that should be let me know


----------



## vix

Saw one of these at Microcenter and decided to play around with Eyefinity. (20 min under Furmark @ 1.265v)

Visiontek 5850 - Stock cooling


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


=o)~ preparing for stock runs for forum warz.












That gotta be hot!









And its running on top of a towel?!

No doubt you'll win whatever wars you decide to wage, man.


----------



## nuniksais

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


=o)~ preparing for stock runs for forum warz.











Oh man! those who are in line for a 5850 will definitely be mad at you haha


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nuniksais*


Oh man! those who are in line for a 5850 will definitely be mad at you haha










but that is the 5870, no? Crazy







a quad-5870! omg
"fast" is an understatement for sure


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


but that is the 5870, no? Crazy







a quad-5870! omg
"fast" is an understatement for sure










yep. Top PCIe 6pins are definately HD5870.

HD5850 has them on the back / rear / red circle thingy.


----------



## Axon

put me down as a 5870 owner


----------



## merwan

me SAPPHIRE HD5850!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Sapphire 5850 for me too


----------



## badger6021

sapphire 5850 for me have i been added to the list ? any thoughts on the 10.1 ati drivers ? are they any better than the 9.12 hitfix drivers ? cheers


----------



## Kitarist

When you guys OC your 5850 so hard are you using stock cooler


----------



## KaC Smith

Sooo...

According to UPS tracking, my 5870 is still sitting in the distribution center(which it arrived at the other night), and is still saying it is supposed to be delivered today (2/13). I am depressed and upset all at the same time.

Hopefully it actually gets sent out tomorrow.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


When you guys OC your 5850 so hard are you using stock cooler


Yup, unless otherwise noted or pictured.


----------



## BriSleep

Hey ya Snow Cakes. I have an XFX cypress 5870 in my HAF 932:
Attachment 140045 It's slightly o/c'ed as in my sig line

And I put an XFX Black edition 5850 in my wifes CM Scout:
Attachment 140046
Please add me to the club.
Now can someone confirm for me. I read sometime, somewhere, in a land far, far.... Oh, getting old brain wanders, but it said that if you have like a maxed out Cypress edition 5870 and you x-fire it wih say a stock reference 5870 that they're both going to clock down to the lowest running speed of the two. Has anyone else heard/ read that?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Hey ya Snow Cakes. I have an XFX cypress 5870 in my HAF 932:
Attachment 140045 It's slightly o/c'ed as in my sig line

And I put an XFX Black edition 5850 in my wifes CM Scout:
Attachment 140046
Please add me to the club.
Now can someone confirm for me. I read sometime, somewhere, in a land far, far.... Oh, getting old brain wanders, but it said that if you have like a maxed out Cypress edition 5870 and you x-fire it wih say a stock reference 5870 that they're both going to clock down to the lowest running speed of the two. Has anyone else heard/ read that?

What radiator is that and how does it perform to something like the Feser?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hey ya Snow Cakes. I have an XFX cypress 5870 in my HAF 932:
Attachment 140045 It's slightly o/c'ed as in my sig line

And I put an XFX Black edition 5850 in my wifes CM Scout:
Attachment 140046
Please add me to the club.
Now can someone confirm for me. I read sometime, somewhere, in a land far, far.... Oh, getting old brain wanders, but it said that if you have like a maxed out Cypress edition 5870 and you x-fire it wih say a stock reference 5870 that they're both going to clock down to the lowest running speed of the two. Has anyone else heard/ read that?


no, it's bollocks.


----------



## R1P5AW

*count me in!*


----------



## mxthunder

new vantage score:


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


new vantage score:










Dang, I can see the physx really helps the cpu. What are your 5870 clock speeds?


----------



## tryceo

What about a 5970? It is technically 2 underclocked 5870s


----------



## mxthunder

i cant control voltage with the 260 in.. so I havn't tried a pass above 965. I run 1000mhz on the core 24/7 when im in normal mode.


----------



## nuniksais

guys, anybody here experienced a slow down when alt+tabbing back into 3d games? I'm currently having a problem right now when alt tabbing back into WoW and Dragon Age Origins, it just show a black bar on the upper left corner of the screen for about 5-10 seconds before moving back into the game.


----------



## wilykat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuniksais* 
guys, anybody here experienced a slow down when alt+tabbing back into 3d games? I'm currently having a problem right now when alt tabbing back into WoW and Dragon Age Origins, it just show a black bar on the upper left corner of the screen for about 5-10 seconds before moving back into the game.

I used to get that when I'm running the games in full screen. When I set WoW to run in windowed mode (maximized) I don't get the black bar and long delay. I prefer windowed mode because I often alt-tab to browser to look up info, check email, or play solitire while waiting in game.

Are you running in full screen?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuniksais* 
guys, anybody here experienced a slow down when alt+tabbing back into 3d games? I'm currently having a problem right now when alt tabbing back into WoW and Dragon Age Origins, it just show a black bar on the upper left corner of the screen for about 5-10 seconds before moving back into the game.

Don't play WoW, but I've never had that on Dragon Age. I did had something like that on my old 260GTX in many games though. Maybe its a windows related bug.


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

do I get something special for being #200 on the list








and post #2222?


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Oh my god. I am doing [email protected] right now on my cpu, and the protein name is "Great Red Oystrich Makes All Chemists Sane in water









Ok, that's strange, mine is folding the same protein. Maybe they're different parts of it.


----------



## Kitarist

5890 please come soon!!!


----------



## nuniksais

@ wilykat

yeah im running in full screen. window mode has no problems at all









it all started a few days back when my brother started doing some paperwork on my pc. I first thought this was a memory error so i used the default specs for my RAM but the problem still persists, well having done all possible resets and retries, most probably its a windows bug.

Another question, i'm running my 5850 850/1150 at stock volts, everytime i try to put my mems at 1200 i get the GSOD (RSOD for me coz its red vertical lines). i use 1.162v when trying to reach 1200.


----------



## L36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuniksais* 
@ wilykat

yeah im running in full screen. window mode has no problems at all









it all started a few days back when my brother started doing some paperwork on my pc. I first thought this was a memory error so i used the default specs for my RAM but the problem still persists, well having done all possible resets and retries, most probably its a windows bug.

Another question, i'm running my 5850 850/1150 at stock volts, everytime i try to put my mems at 1200 i get the GSOD (RSOD for me coz its red vertical lines). i use 1.162v when trying to reach 1200.

Which drivers are you using?


----------



## grunion

Anyone know the voltage ratings for the memory?


----------



## the_xpert

1 XFX 5850 XXX Edition here.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Anyone know the voltage ratings for the memory?

I been wondering the same sence newest RBE can adujst them i ran 1.25 and got my memory to make it thru vantage at 1322.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I been wondering the same sence newest RBE can adujst them i ran 1.25 and got my memory to make it thru vantage at 1322.


Testing 1420 @ 1.2 atm.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thing is its hard to tell if memory is ok or not cause in a review i read they said ati put in error correction in the memory so you cant use furmark to test gota run benchmarks and check your scores see if they drop.


----------



## grunion

That's why I mainly use Crysis, I use atitool for a quick reference.

Crysis grey screened at 1420, passed 16 loops at 1400.
I'll bump it up to 1.22 and see if 1420 will pass.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nice i know i cant do 1400+ at 1350 i black screened at 1322 it made it thru vantage tho.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


That's why I mainly use Crysis, I use atitool for a quick reference.

Crysis grey screened at 1420, passed 16 loops at 1400.
I'll bump it up to 1.22 and see if 1420 will pass.


Grun did you use the new 10.1 gray screen hotfix that is up yet...and you're still getting gray screens? BOO!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


nice i know i cant do 1400+ at 1350 i black screened at 1322 it made it thru vantage tho.


1420 grey screened at 1.225, bumped to 1.25.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Grun did you use the new 10.1 gray screen hotfix that is up yet...and you're still getting gray screens? BOO!


I only get grey screens with aggressive failed overclocks, instead of hardlocking or a bsod, it grey screen.

And I'm running the 9.12 cats, no reason to update yet.


----------



## NCspecV81

I can't seem to pass anything with increased volts on the ram.

What clocks are you running grunion? I've tried 3dmark03 and FarCry 2 and 1400 @ 1.2 or 1.25 or 1.3 or 1.35v just doesn't want to work.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


1420 grey screened at 1.225, bumped to 1.25.

I only get grey screens with aggressive failed overclocks, instead of hardlocking or a bsod, it grey screen.

And I'm running the 9.12 cats, no reason to update yet.


So, I am wondering what switching to 10.1 hotfix will change those gray screens to? I am sure you will get something but if they hotfixed the gray screens would it still gray screen for massive overclocks too, hardlock or BSOD? Or would they have replaced them with something more informational?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I can't seem to pass anything with increased volts on the ram.

What clocks are you running grunion? I've tried 3dmark03 and FarCry 2 and 1400 @ 1.2 or 1.25 or 1.3 or 1.35v just doesn't want to work.


Same im lucky to get 1300 with 1.25 dont really seem worth it when i can run 1250 on the stock volts.


----------



## grunion

No luck with 1420, looks like 1400 is my max.
Gonna try 1.28v real quick, if that doesn't work..

@ spec 1400 passes 16 loops of crysis, 950 core.

@ Shadowclock good point, I may try them just for that reason.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcichetti* 
1 XFX 5850 XXX Edition here.

how is that working so far? any better than the regular? clocks hirhger?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
No luck with 1420, looks like 1400 is my max.
Gonna try 1.28v real quick, if that doesn't work..

@ spec 1400 passes 16 loops of crysis, 950 core.

@ Shadowclock good point, I may try them just for that reason.

I did find i can get 1300mhz with 1.18 just .2 bump over the stock.


----------



## NCspecV81

what gpu core speed?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

950 with 1.21 mine wont go past that stable no matter what voltages on the gpu.


----------



## grunion

Well, 1400 is the absolute max no matter the voltage.
Any voltage > 1.2 is useless for me.

Attachment 140229

Attachment 140230


----------



## TwoDigitz

I need to join this club so i can see if my card is up to the hype

Heres the post i just made in the 5850 club then i realized this club had elbowed it into the shadows.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/584574-hd-5850-club.html

If anybody thinks that fps score is poor please tell me so i can send this back and get it replaced. Cheerz


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Well, 1400 is the absolute max no matter the voltage.
Any voltage > 1.2 is useless for me.

Attachment 140229

Attachment 140230


can you try running 03 and 06?

That looks like a crysis record man. That's 27 places after the decimal.


----------



## Miracle

well，I bought a sapphire 5850 in December 8th ，It perfomes very well till now。
Plaease add me to the list，Thanks！！

CPU X4 945 OC 3.7G









sorry for my bad English


----------



## Miracle

1.325V at 1050/1150
The memory of my graphics card is not good at overclocking。
If the memory's clock is at 1200，the system will freeze in Crysis Warhead after several minutes。 Now I just set my card at 950/1000 with 1.175V and play all games without error。


----------



## nuniksais

^

I have the same problem as yours dude, most stable memory OC is at 1150-1180. Core can go to 1050 @ 1.2v.

Is it due to the card itself?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


can you try running 03 and 06?

That looks like a crysis record man. That's 27 places after the decimal.



IDK what happened to that Crysis shot, looks like an 8 year old went at it with paint.
Ha didn't realize the score carried out that far.
Anyway, 03 and 05, ran without a hiccup.
I'll probably try a max core/mem run later on today.

Attachment 140286

crap just realized you wanted 06

Hmm

So why can run at 1400 now?

Quote:



Guys, I read you saying for MEMORY Voltage changing....
There is NO WAY AND NO SOFTWARE out there which could change the MEMORY Voltage of these 5870s OR the 4890s OR the 4870s........
The chip ISN'T CONTROLED by any other chip to let you control it via a software........
Please DON'T MIX things if you don't know what each voltage does (I'm talking about the "software guys" here).....
DO you SEE a 1.6V voltage in the sofware which could be changed?....DO YOU?....


----------



## TwoDigitz

I think i have a case for sending back my Saphire 5850, i ran the Grysis Harbour benchmark on both my 5850 & 4890 and the results speak for themselves :



















If my old ASUS 4890 is wiping the floor with my 5850 there has to be something wrong , right?
If someone has an explanation for this i`d be eager to hear it.

Almost forgot; here is my 3D mark 03 score for my 5850 :


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz*


I think i have a case for sending back my Saphire 5850, i ran the Grysis Harbour benchmark on both my 5850 & 4890 and the results speak for themselves :



















If my old ASUS 4890 is wiping the floor with my 5850 there has to be something wrong , right?
If someone has an explanation for this i`d be eager to hear it.

Almost forgot; here is my 3D mark 03 score for my 5850 :












try a fresh install of windows ...and/or latest drivers if you haven't got em yet


----------



## TwoDigitz

Quote: Rizzle

try a fresh install of windows ...and/or latest drivers if you haven't got em yet

If the 4890 is giving 25 FPS and the 5850 is giving 20 FPS on exactly the same set up, how is a fresh install of windows going to increase the 5850 score?
Particularly when the 4890 is showing the correct benchmark score for that card.
\\\\i wud say there is something seriously amiss with the 5850 so im sending it back and im gonna pay the bit extra for a 5870. No point doing a fresh install of windows either, because it is a fairly fresh install.


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz*


Quote: Rizzle

try a fresh install of windows ...and/or latest drivers if you haven't got em yet

If the 4890 is giving 25 FPS and the 5850 is giving 20 FPS on exactly the same set up, how is a fresh install of windows going to increase the 5850 score?
Particularly when the 4890 is showing the correct benchmark score for that card.
\\\\i wud say there is something seriously amiss with the 5850 so im sending it back and im gonna pay the bit extra for a 5870. No point doing a fresh install of windows either, because it is a fairly fresh install.


though you may be right , fresh installs when new hardware is added to a pc can help at times... i have had probs b4 (performance wise) and a re-install made my gpu/cpu shine but get the 5870 they pwn


----------



## 00Smurf

Figured I should post here as well since I am now an official 58XX owner. Order should get here thursday, can't wait to start the benches. I went ahead and downloaded all of the current drivers, firmware revisions and bio's for my hardware. The only thing I was hesitant on is flashing the 5870 with a new bios. Whats the current thinking on this?

Here are the system specs:

Order Summary
.#

* 1 x Creative Fatal1ty Gaming USB Headset - Smaller Box
* 2 x Rosewill 18" Serial ATA II cable with metal latch, - Retail
* 1 x Arctic Silver CMQ-22G The high-density, ceramic-based thermal compound - Retail
* 1 x CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600 - Retail
* 1 x OCZ Diesel 4GB USB 2.0 Flash Drive Model OCZUSBDSL4G - Retail
* 1 x Logitech G19 Black USB Wired Standard Gaming Keyboard - Retail
* 1 x LG W2486L Black 24" 2ms(GTG) LED Backlight LCD Monitor - Retail
* 1 x Microsoft SideWinder Mouse - OEM
* 1 x Arctic Silver ACN-60ML (2-PC-SET) - OEM
* 1 x Antec Twelve Hundred Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail
* 1 x ICY DOCK MB882SP-1S-1B 2.5" to 3.5" - Retail
* 1 x Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz - Retail
* 2 x Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA - Bare Drive
* 1 x LG Black 8X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 40X CD-ROM SATA - Retail
* 1 x Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional - Retail
* 1 x Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM
* 1 x Arctic Silver Alumina AATA-5G Thermal Adhesive - Retail
* 1 x CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 - Retail
* 1 x ZEROtherm ZH100 VGA FET Cooler - Retail
* 1 x ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 - Retail
* 1 x SAPPHIRE 100281SR Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 - Retail
* 1 x Antec CP-850 850W Continuous Power CPX SLI Certified CrossFire - Retail
* 1 x OCZ Vertex Turbo OCZSSD2-1VTXT60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II MLC - Retail

Subtotal $3,087.27
Tax $0.00
UPS 3 DAYS $40.30
Rush Processing (Preferred Account) -$2.99
Rush Processing $2.99
Promo code -$74.00
Order Total $3,053.57
__________________


----------



## Mikeyfly300

My rig with my 5870



















Another on the way for these










3dmark 06 withe 975 core clock and 1230 mem clock Phenom 2 955 @4.01


----------



## newbee @oc

I just got my XFX 5870 and replaced my 4890 with it and I can tell a big diffrance between them.I cant waite to get ywo more monitors 24'' to add to the one I have now and see how it looks







then I'll add another 5870 to crossfire them.I cant waite then I'm geting a Liquad cooler to OC my system


----------



## Starving Hobo

I've got a 5850


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz* 
Quote: Rizzle

try a fresh install of windows ...and/or latest drivers if you haven't got em yet

If the 4890 is giving 25 FPS and the 5850 is giving 20 FPS on exactly the same set up, how is a fresh install of windows going to increase the 5850 score?
Particularly when the 4890 is showing the correct benchmark score for that card.
\\\\i wud say there is something seriously amiss with the 5850 so im sending it back and im gonna pay the bit extra for a 5870. No point doing a fresh install of windows either, because it is a fairly fresh install.

Theres something wrong with your software, man.
Try reinstalling DX (along with the Dx9 fix for older games), if that doesn't work try removing/sweeping and reinstalling drivers (ATI's).
If that doesn't work u maybe have a point in contacting Sapphire but, it sure looks like a software issue.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
Figured I should post here as well since I am now an official 58XX owner. Order should get here thursday, can't wait to start the benches. I went ahead and downloaded all of the current drivers, firmware revisions and bio's for my hardware. The only thing I was hesitant on is flashing the 5870 with a new bios. Whats the current thinking on this?

Here are the system specs:

Order Summary
.#

* 1 x Creative Fatal1ty Gaming USB Headset - Smaller Box
* 2 x Rosewill 18" Serial ATA II cable with metal latch, - Retail
* 1 x Arctic Silver CMQ-22G The high-density, ceramic-based thermal compound - Retail
* 1 x CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600 - Retail
* 1 x OCZ Diesel 4GB USB 2.0 Flash Drive Model OCZUSBDSL4G - Retail
* 1 x Logitech G19 Black USB Wired Standard Gaming Keyboard - Retail
* 1 x LG W2486L Black 24" 2ms(GTG) LED Backlight LCD Monitor - Retail
* 1 x Microsoft SideWinder Mouse - OEM
* 1 x Arctic Silver ACN-60ML (2-PC-SET) - OEM
* 1 x Antec Twelve Hundred Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail
* 1 x ICY DOCK MB882SP-1S-1B 2.5" to 3.5" - Retail
* 1 x Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz - Retail
* 2 x Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA - Bare Drive
* 1 x LG Black 8X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 40X CD-ROM SATA - Retail
* 1 x Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional - Retail
* 1 x Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM
* 1 x Arctic Silver Alumina AATA-5G Thermal Adhesive - Retail
* 1 x CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 - Retail
* 1 x ZEROtherm ZH100 VGA FET Cooler - Retail
* 1 x ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 - Retail
* 1 x SAPPHIRE 100281SR Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 - Retail
* 1 x Antec CP-850 850W Continuous Power CPX SLI Certified CrossFire - Retail
* 1 x OCZ Vertex Turbo OCZSSD2-1VTXT60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II MLC - Retail

Subtotal $3,087.27
Tax $0.00
UPS 3 DAYS $40.30
Rush Processing (Preferred Account) -$2.99
Rush Processing $2.99
Promo code -$74.00
Order Total $3,053.57
__________________

idk y but that seems expensive to me


----------



## snow cakes

updated,

-- awsome clocks so far guys


----------



## Miracle

Thanks very much for adding me to the list!!!
Here is the picture of my video card.


----------



## NeueZiel

So just a side note.

I finally fixed my vertical line crashes and artifacts at windows.

The method I used was creating a CCC profile and editings the XML's clock speeds for 2D.

Ahh... not having the system crash... its nice...


----------



## Skylit

!


----------



## BugBash

Better get me pics posted now I figured how to do it!









Angled










Side on










I will have to remove all the card slot covers in the top and give them a nice coat of satin black when I get a new Mobo in a few weeks









and do a good job of routing those cables too!!


----------



## Polska

Well, I have made the switch back to ATI after more then a decade of Nvidia usage. The transition was smooth for the most part, but I can't say I didn't have some issues. Most have been solved, but 1 still remains. I will consider my issues like a kick in the nuts as part of an initiation







.










Here is a riddle for someone. My clocks (950/1200) work fine no crash/artifact in Furmark (1 hour), GPUTool (30 mins), 3dmark 06/Vantage, Crysis Warhead, Bad Company 2, Bioshock 2 (and other games). However I cannot watch a blu ray from my blu ray drive, unless my clocks are 780/1175 or below. All video playback from websites/hard drive (including HD) are fine at the higher clocks. For now I work around this with profile changing.

I can probably push this card further but heat is peaking around 70 already on full load (60ish fan speed), so I am good for now.


----------



## snow cakes

updated guys


----------



## Drummer1976

im in with a 5870. I got it second hand and cannot run 950 core without artifacting. Maybe thats why he sold it? dunno

~D~


----------



## kurei

i got a 5850 factory occed to 765/1125. I took it to 800/1190 and it performs like a beast.


----------



## Xyro TR1

My 5870 is decent, but hits ~20FPS in old games like WoW. Pretty terrible, but might be due to 5040x1050. Or drivers.

Or I just need another one. Crossfire. :3


----------



## sub50hz

Welp, not a single GSOD in sight after 14 straight hours of Bioshock 2, and none the other day after 7 hours of Crysis. Love this card.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1* 
My 5870 is decent, but hits ~20FPS in old games like WoW. Pretty terrible, but might be due to 5040x1050. Or drivers.

Or I just need another one. Crossfire. :3

WoW is not a good basis to judge a card unfortunately. Depending on the density of players in the area and the zone your in...I can go from 240fps down to 25fps.

If you want to drastically increase your frames in WoW simply turn off shadows.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer1976* 
im in with a 5870. I got it second hand and cannot run 950 core without artifacting. Maybe thats why he sold it? dunno

~D~

Mine wont go over 950 no matter what i set the voltages to but 950 is stable so far at 1.21 volts.


----------



## snow cakes

guys I forgot to note which page I stopped updating at, so whoever isn't added to the club that should be, let me know

cheers


----------



## 00Smurf

had to manually set my 2d clocks to 500/750 to get this card to work right. also flashed the bios to the latest sapphire release. running 10.1 rc2, even though msi afterburner says 9.12. clocks are at 900/1300 w 1.75 volts. I can't go any faster than that, CCC locks me out.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
had to manually set my 2d clocks to 500/750 to get this card to work right. also flashed the bios to the latest sapphire release. running 10.1 rc2, even though msi afterburner says 9.12. clocks are at 900/1300 w 1.75 volts. I can't go any faster than that, CCC locks me out.

Wait....1.75v?


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Wait....1.75v?

oops 1.175

something doesn't seem right here, I feel like my score is awfully low.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13193702 06

vantage was a 13k something


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
oops 1.175

something doesn't seem right here, I feel like my score is awfully low.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13193702 06

vantage was a 13k something

Yeah, your cpu score is a bit low in my opinion for an i7


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
oops 1.175

something doesn't seem right here, I feel like my score is awfully low.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13193702 06

vantage was a 13k something

What is your CPU overclocked to?


----------



## Lyall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
What is your CPU overclocked to?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyall* 









I still always question that. For instance 3dmark always says I am clocked at 3800 when in actuality I am at 4ghz. It doesn't recognize the fact that I am using turbo is my guess.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


I still always question that. For instance 3dmark always says I am clocked at 3800 when in actuality I am at 4ghz. It doesn't recognize the fact that I am using turbo is my guess.


overclocked to 3.2, haven't really pushed it yet. i'm afraid to break the 58700 now that its working. lol


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


overclocked to 3.2, haven't really pushed it yet. i'm afraid to break the 58700 now that its working. lol


You are on the H50...should be able to get an easy 3.8 without pushing it too hard. Not that the 3.2 is bottlenecking you at all on games...it just gives you a better bench score


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


You are on the H50...should be able to get an easy 3.8 without pushing it too hard. Not that the 3.2 is bottlenecking you at all on games...it just gives you a better bench score










going for 4.01 right now, if i don't repost in 15 mins i broke something lol. aside from the low cpu score, everything else looks about right correct? as far as scores and performace should be. How do i get over 900/1300? do i have to use something that isn't ccc? Is there another program or a way to hardcode my 2d clocks so that i don't have to use the ccc profile?


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


going for 4.01 right now, if i don't repost in 15 mins i broke something lol. aside from the low cpu score, everything else looks about right correct? as far as scores and performace should be. How do i get over 900/1300? do i have to use something that isn't ccc? Is there another program or a way to hardcode my 2d clocks so that i don't have to use the ccc profile?


MSI afterburner i think allows this.. you should flash your 5870 bios to the asus 5870 bios and TRY 1000/1300 (maybe higher)


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


going for 4.01 right now, if i don't repost in 15 mins i broke something lol. aside from the low cpu score, everything else looks about right correct? as far as scores and performace should be. How do i get over 900/1300? do i have to use something that isn't ccc? Is there another program or a way to hardcode my 2d clocks so that i don't have to use the ccc profile?


Flashing the BIOS like above and MSI Afterburner should work fine. Just as an FYI and reminder from previous posts...you may want to stay away from furmark for stability tests or at least keep an eye on your VRM temps as the 5k series cards do not like furmark.


----------



## 00Smurf

If i flash to the asus bios, will it mess up the 2d clocks? Where is the asus bios located/ I have one called asus.rom, but i'm not sure if that is the right one.

4.01 succesful


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


If i flash to the asus bios, will it mess up the 2d clocks? Where is the asus bios located/ I have one called asus.rom, but i'm not sure if that is the right one.

4.01 succesful


Should be a link on the front page 1st post for the BIOS. As for your scores. here is a i5 850 owner which you can see he has a 5870...compare your scores with these:









EDIT: I looked at several others with i7 920s and 5870 with a decent overclock and I am seeing average scores of:

9500
11000
6500


----------



## 00Smurf

re ran at 4.01 ghz. I seem to have lost my mouse to a vertical line. lol temps were 55/54/52/53 and 48c on the 5870

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13195231

just looked at the compare. he is 200mhz over me. at this point it looks like I am bottlenecked by the cpu.


----------



## 00Smurf

Is there a bios editor or someway to edit the bios to hardcode the 2d clocks?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
Is there a bios editor or someway to edit the bios to hardcode the 2d clocks?

You can change the CCC profile...google that and you should come up with some results.

That new score looks right where it should be. Nice


----------



## 00Smurf

okay so far so good, had 2d errors on first startup after the flash, i also over clocked to 4.4 so that might be an issue two. so far no graphic corruption after the restart going to do an 06 bench. clocks are at 1000/1300 with 1.2v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1013325 -validation


----------



## 00Smurf

if any one is having 2d or 3d problems try this:

<Feature name="AutoTuneSupport" />
<Feature name="CoreClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="50000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="60000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="85000" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="75000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="90000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="120000" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="1025" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="1075" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="1200" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="0" />
</Feature>


----------



## 00Smurf

clocks won't take anything above 900/1300. windows is fine but core crashes above 900.









26k in 06 though. 
4.4ghz gets 63/62/62/65 at 100% load

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13195831

for the hell of it im going to run 3dmark 2001. lol


----------



## onoz

HELLO DUDES!! My gf just got me an XFX 5850 for V-day!! How do I join this club? Do I need to do anything to add the club's signature link thingy to my own?


----------



## d-block

Just got my Asus 5870, and I couldn't be disappointed! Switched from 2 GTX 275s. Fallout 3 won't even load, random driver crashes. Updated to latest drivers, removed all nvidia display drivers with driver cleaner. Think I got a bad card?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d-block* 
Just got my Asus 5870, and I couldn't be disappointed! Switched from 2 GTX 275s. Fallout 3 won't even load, random driver crashes. Updated to latest drivers, removed all nvidia display drivers with driver cleaner. Think I got a bad card?

#1 rule when switching from Nvidia to ATi or vice-versa: reformat.

It's best to start clean when switching.


----------



## Kitarist

Yea thats true


----------



## d-block

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yvese* 
#1 rule when switching from Nvidia to ATi or vice-versa: reformat.

It's best to start clean when switching.

meh.. didn't have a problem when i went from ati to nvidia. now going back to ati makes me want stable drivers. i really don't want to reformat, everything else works fine. that, and it will take at least 8 straight hours to reinstall all of my applications. anybody got any other ideas? if all else fails, i guess i will reformat, but that is always last result.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d-block* 
meh.. didn't have a problem when i went from ati to nvidia. now going back to ati makes me want stable drivers. i really don't want to reformat, everything else works fine. that, and it will take at least 8 straight hours to reinstall all of my applications. anybody got any other ideas? if all else fails, i guess i will reformat, but that is always last result.

yes make a ccc profile that includes overdrive. make sure you unlock over drive for the ccc profile.

Look in the users>appdata>local>ati>etc.. and find the xml file with your saved profile. open it in notepad and replace the stock settings with these:

<Feature name="AutoTuneSupport" />
<Feature name="CoreClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="50000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="60000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="85000" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="75000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="90000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="120000" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="1025" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="1075" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="1200" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="0" />
</Feature>
__________________

That should fix your problems. Make sure you save it. Then activate the profile, do a refresh of the desktop, change themes and then restart. it worked for me

also i am using hotfix 10.1 drivers.


----------



## d-block

i don't have any autotune text in the file. here is what i got.

<Caste name="Graphics">
<Groups>
<Group name="Overdrive5">
<Feature name="TimeUnlocked" />
<Feature name="OverclockEnabled">
<Property name="OverclockEnabledProperty" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CoreClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="15700" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="60000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="85000" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="30000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="90000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="120000" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="950" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="1063" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="1125" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FanSpeedProtocol_0">
<Property name="FanSpeedProtocolProperty" value="Percent" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FanSpeedAlgorithm_0">
<Property name="FanSpeedAlgorithm" value="Automatic" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FanSpeedRPMTarget_0">
<Property name="Want" value="1180" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FanSpeedPercentTarget_0">
<Property name="Want" value="50" />
</Feature>
</Group>
</Groups>
<Feature name="PanningMode">
<Property name="PanningMode_Control" value="At_Least_One_No_Panning" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="DisplayDetection">
<Property name="DisplayDetection_Control" value="Manual" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Platform" />
<Feature name="AllPossibleMapping" />
<Feature name="AllPossibleSLSMaps" />
<Feature name="NewSLSMapIndexInfoIndex" />
<Adapter name="PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6898&SUBSYS_032E104 3&REV_00_6&193EDCE9&0&00000018A" >
<Feature name="Active">
<Property name="Active_Control" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Primary">
<Property name="Primary_Control" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Mode">
<Property name="ModeInfo_Control" value="Width:1920;Height:1200;Bpp:32;RefreshRate:6 0;ModeFlag:0;Orientation:0;XPos:0;YPos:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MapInfo">
<Property name="MapInfo_Control" value="Device:4;ControllerGroup:,;Manner:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CrossDisplay">
<Property name="XDMode_Control" value="MultipleAdapter" />
<Property name="DisplayAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
<Property name="RenderAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AdapterSupportOnly1SLS" />
<Feature name="SplitDisplay" />
<Aspect name="DisplaysColour2">
<Feature name="ATIMode_3D">
<Property name="ATIMode_3D" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FullScreen3D">
<Property name="FullScreen3D" value="Gamma_Red:1;Gamma_Green:1;Gamma_Blue:1;Brig htness_Red:0;Brightness_Green:0;Brightness_Blue:0; Contrast_Red:100;Contrast_Green:100;Contrast_Blue: 100;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ATIMode_Desktop">
<Property name="ATIMode_Desktop" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Desktop">
<Property name="Desktop" value="Gamma_Red:1;Gamma_Green:1;Gamma_Blue:1;Brig htness_Red:0;Brightness_Green:0;Brightness_Blue:0; Contrast_Red:100;Contrast_Green:100;Contrast_Blue: 100;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="LUT_Desktop">
<Property name="LUT_Desktop" value="256,256,256,256,256,256,512,512,512,768,768 ,768,1024,1024,1024,1280,1280,1280,1536,1536,1536, 1792,1792,1792,2048,2048,2048,2304,2304,2304,2560, 2560,2560,2816,2816,2816,3072,3072,3072,3328,3328, 3328,3584,3584,3584,3840,3840,3840,4096,4096,4096, 4352,4352,4352,4608,4608,4608,4864,4864,4864,5120, 5120,5120,5376,5376,5376,5632,5632,5632,5888,5888, 5888,6144,6144,6144,6400,6400,6400,6656,6656,6656, 6912,6912,6912,7168,7168,7168,7424,7424,7424,7680, 7680,7680,7936,7936,7936,8192,8192,8192,8448,8448, 8448,8704,8704,8704,8960,8960,8960,9216,9216,9216, 9472,9472,9472,9728,9728,9728,9984,9984,9984,10240 ,10240,10240,10496,10496,10496,10752,10752,10752,1 1008,11008,11008,11264,11264,11264,11520,11520,115 20,11776,11776,11776,12032,12032,12032,12288,12288 ,12288,12544,12544,12544,12800,12800,12800,13056,1 3056,13056,13312,13312,13312,13568,13568,13568,138 24,13824,13824,14080,14080,14080,14336,14336,14336 ,14592,14592,14592,14848,14848,14848,15104,15104,1 5104,15360,15360,15360,15616,15616,15616,15872,158 72,15872,16128,16128,16128,16384,16384,16384,16640 ,16640,16640,16896,16896,16896,17152,17152,17152,1 7408,17408,17408,17664,17664,17664,17920,17920,179 20,18176,18176,18176,18432,18432,18432,18688,18688 ,18688,18944,18944,18944,19200,19200,19200,19456,1 9456,19456,19712,19712,19712,19968,19968,19968,202 24,20224,20224,20480,20480,20480,20736,20736,20736 ,20992,20992,20992,21248,21248,21248,21504,21504,2 1504,21760,21760,21760,22016,22016,22016,22272,222 72,22272,22528,22528,22528,22784,22784,22784,23040 ,23040,23040,23296,23296,23296,23552,23552,23552,2 3808,23808,23808,24064,24064,24064,24320,24320,243 20,24576,24576,24576,24832,24832,24832,25088,25088 ,25088,25344,25344,25344,25600,25600,25600,25856,2 5856,25856,26112,26112,26112,26368,26368,26368,266 24,26624,26624,26880,26880,26880,27136,27136,27136 ,27392,27392,27392,27648,27648,27648,27904,27904,2 7904,28160,28160,28160,28416,28416,28416,28672,286 72,28672,28928,28928,28928,29184,29184,29184,29440 ,29440,29440,29696,29696,29696,29952,29952,29952,3 0208,30208,30208,30464,30464,30464,30720,30720,307 20,30976,30976,30976,31232,31232,31232,31488,31488 ,31488,31744,31744,31744,32000,32000,32000,32256,3 2256,32256,32512,32512,32512,32768,32768,32768,330 24,33024,33024,33280,33280,33280,33536,33536,33536 ,33792,33792,33792,34048,34048,34048,34304,34304,3 4304,34560,34560,34560,34816,34816,34816,35072,350 72,35072,35328,35328,35328,35584,35584,35584,35840 ,35840,35840,36096,36096,36096,36352,36352,36352,3 6608,36608,36608,36864,36864,36864,37120,37120,371 20,37376,37376,37376,37632,37632,37632,37888,37888 ,37888,38144,38144,38144,38400,38400,38400,38656,3 8656,38656,38912,38912,38912,39168,39168,39168,394 24,39424,39424,39680,39680,39680,39936,39936,39936 ,40192,40192,40192,40448,40448,40448,40704,40704,4 0704,40960,40960,40960,41216,41216,41216,41472,414 72,41472,41728,41728,41728,41984,41984,41984,42240 ,42240,42240,42496,42496,42496,42752,42752,42752,4 3008,43008,43008,43264,43264,43264,43520,43520,435 20,43776,43776,43776,44032,44032,44032,44288,44288 ,44288,44544,44544,44544,44800,44800,44800,45056,4 5056,45056,45312,45312,45312,45568,45568,45568,458 24,45824,45824,46080,46080,46080,46336,46336,46336 ,46592,46592,46592,46848,46848,46848,47104,47104,4 7104,47360,47360,47360,47616,47616,47616,47872,478 72,47872,48128,48128,48128,48384,48384,48384,48640 ,48640,48640,48896,48896,48896,49152,49152,49152,4 9408,49408,49408,49664,49664,49664,49920,49920,499 20,50176,50176,50176,50432,50432,50432,50688,50688 ,50688,50944,50944,50944,51200,51200,51200,51456,5 1456,51456,51712,51712,51712,51968,51968,51968,522 24,52224,52224,52480,52480,52480,52736,52736,52736 ,52992,52992,52992,53248,53248,53248,53504,53504,5 3504,53760,53760,53760,54016,54016,54016,54272,542 72,54272,54528,54528,54528,54784,54784,54784,55040 ,55040,55040,55296,55296,55296,55552,55552,55552,5 5808,55808,55808,56064,56064,56064,56320,56320,563 20,56576,56576,56576,56832,56832,56832,57088,57088 ,57088,57344,57344,57344,57600,57600,57600,57856,5 7856,57856,58112,58112,58112,58368,58368,58368,586 24,58624,58624,58880,58880,58880,59136,59136,59136 ,59392,59392,59392,59648,59648,59648,59904,59904,5 9904,60160,60160,60160,60416,60416,60416,60672,606 72,60672,60928,60928,60928,61184,61184,61184,61440 ,61440,61440,61696,61696,61696,61952,61952,61952,6 2208,62208,62208,62464,62464,62464,62720,62720,627 20,62976,62976,62976,63232,63232,63232,63488,63488 ,63488,63744,63744,63744,64000,64000,64000,64256,6 4256,64256,64512,64512,64512,64768,64768,64768,650 24,65024,65024,65280,65280,65280," />
</Feature>
<Feature name="BlackAndWhite">
<Property name="BlackAndWhite_Control" value="0" />
</Feature>
</Aspect>
<Aspect name="DisplaysOptions">
<Feature name="3DRefreshRateOverride">
<Property name="RefreshRateOverride_Control" value="0;Disabled" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MouseTracksOrientation">
<Property name="MouseTracksOrientation_Control" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ForceTVDetection">
<Property name="ForceTVDetection_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ForceCVDetection">
<Property name="ForceCVDetection_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
</Aspect>
<Aspect name="Overdrive5" />
<Aspect name="Radeon3D">
<Feature name="Main3D">
<Property name="Main3D" value="Balanced" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AntiAlias">
<Property name="AntiAlias" value="App" />
<Property name="AntiAliasSamples" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AnisoType">
<Property name="AnisoType" value="App" />
<Property name="AnisoDegree" value="0" />
<Property name="AreaAniso" value="Disable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="TextureLod">
<Property name="TextureLod" value="HiQuality" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="VSyncControl">
<Property name="VSyncControl" value="AppPerformance" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="EnableTripleBuffering">
<Property name="EnableTripleBuffering" value="Disable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="TemporalAAMultiplier">
<Property name="TemporalAAMultiplier" value="Disable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CatalystAI">
<Property name="CatalystAI" value="Enable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="GI">
<Property name="GI" value="Enable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ASTT">
<Property name="ASTT" value="Disable" />
<Property name="AdaptiveAAMethod" value="SuperSample" />
<Property name="ASD" value="Quality" />
<Property name="ATMS" value="Disabled" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AAF">
<Property name="AAF" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="DisplayCrossfireLogo">
<Property name="BooleanWriteableProperty" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ForceHigh3DClocks">
<Property name="ForceHigh3DClocks" value="Disable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ASE">
<Property name="ASTT" value="Disable" />
<Property name="ASD" value="Disabled" />
<Property name="ASE" value="MS" />
</Feature>
</Aspect>
<Aspect name="MMVideo">
<Feature name="MainVideo">
<Property name="MainVideo" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="VideoVision">
<Property name="VideoVision_brightness" value="0" />
<Property name="VideoVision_contrast" value="1" />
<Property name="VideoVision_saturation" value="1" />
<Property name="VideoVision_hue" value="0" />
<Property name="VideoVision_appdecide" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="TheaterMode">
<Property name="TheaterMode_DisplayMode" value="0" />
<Property name="TheaterMode_TheaterSettings" value="17" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Deinterlacing">
<Property name="Deinterlacing_Deinterlacing" value="-1" />
<Property name="Deinterlacing_EnableDeinterlacing" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="DXVA_WMV">
<Property name="DXVA_WMV" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="OverridePA">
<Property name="OverridePA" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="3to2Pulldown">
<Property name="3to2Pulldown" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="BlueStretch">
<Property name="BlueStretch" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="dynamicContrast">
<Property name="dynamicContrast" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Detail">
<Property name="Detail_Detail" value="0" />
<Property name="Detail_EnableDetail" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Denoise">
<Property name="Denoise_Denoise" value="64" />
<Property name="Denoise_EnableDenoise" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FleshTone">
<Property name="FleshTone_FleshTone" value="0" />
<Property name="FleshTone_EnableFleshTone" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ColorVibrance">
<Property name="ColorVibrance_ColorVibrance" value="0" />
<Property name="ColorVibrance_EnableColorVibrance" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="StaticGamma">
<Property name="StaticGamma_StaticGamma" value="100" />
<Property name="StaticGamma_EnableStaticGamma" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="DynamicRange">
<Property name="DynamicRange_DynamicRange" value="0" />
<Property name="DynamicRange_EnableDynamicRange" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="DemoMode">
<Property name="DemoMode_Mode" value="0" />
<Property name="DemoMode_State" value="False" />
</Feature>
</Aspect>
</Adapter>
<Adapter name="PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6898&SUBSYS_032E104 3&REV_00_6&193EDCE9&0&00000018&amp ;02A">
<Feature name="Active">
<Property name="Active_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Primary">
<Property name="Primary_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Mode">
<Property name="ModeInfo_Control" value="Width:0;Height:0;Bpp:0;RefreshRate:0;ModeFl ag:0;Orientation:0;XPos:0;YPos:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MapInfo">
<Property name="MapInfo_Control" value="Device:NIL;ControllerGroup:,;Manner:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CrossDisplay">
<Property name="XDMode_Control" value="MultipleAdapter" />
<Property name="DisplayAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
<Property name="RenderAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AdapterSupportOnly1SLS" />
<Feature name="SplitDisplay" />
</Adapter>
<Adapter name="PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6898&SUBSYS_032E104 3&REV_00_6&193EDCE9&0&00000018&amp ;03A">
<Feature name="Active">
<Property name="Active_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Primary">
<Property name="Primary_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Mode">
<Property name="ModeInfo_Control" value="Width:0;Height:0;Bpp:0;RefreshRate:0;ModeFl ag:0;Orientation:0;XPos:0;YPos:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MapInfo">
<Property name="MapInfo_Control" value="Device:NIL;ControllerGroup:,;Manner:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CrossDisplay">
<Property name="XDMode_Control" value="MultipleAdapter" />
<Property name="DisplayAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
<Property name="RenderAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AdapterSupportOnly1SLS" />
<Feature name="SplitDisplay" />
</Adapter>
</Caste>
</Profile>


----------



## 00Smurf

I just checked mine again, I dunno where i got auto tune. here is my entire xml. Mine is stable at 900/1300/1.2v the only thing that is different is what i marked in red. Edit: autotune is from where i ran the autotune thing in CCC before i reinstalled when my ssd crashed earlier. it isn't needed for this.

<Profile>
<Caste name="Graphics">
<Groups>
<Group name="Overdrive5">
<Feature name="TimeUnlocked" />
<Feature name="OverclockEnabled">
<Property name="OverclockEnabledProperty" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CoreClockTarget_0">
*<Property name="Want_0" value="50000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="60000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="90000" />*
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_0">
*<Property name="Want_0" value="75000" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="90000" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="130000" />*
</Feature>
<Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_0">
*<Property name="Want_0" value="1025" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="1075" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="1200" />*
</Feature>
<Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_0">
<Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
<Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
<Property name="Want_2" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FanSpeedProtocol_0">
<Property name="FanSpeedProtocolProperty" value="Percent" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FanSpeedAlgorithm_0">
<Property name="FanSpeedAlgorithm" value="Automatic" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FanSpeedRPMTarget_0">
<Property name="Want" value="1045" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FanSpeedPercentTarget_0">
<Property name="Want" value="50" />
</Feature>
</Group>
</Groups>
<Feature name="PanningMode">
<Property name="PanningMode_Control" value="At_Least_One_No_Panning" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="DisplayDetection">
<Property name="DisplayDetection_Control" value="Manual" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Platform" />
<Feature name="AllPossibleMapping" />
<Feature name="AllPossibleSLSMaps" />
<Feature name="NewSLSMapIndexInfoIndex" />
<Adapter name="PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6898&SUBSYS_0B00100 2&REV_00_4&2F1C4782&0&0018A">
<Feature name="Active">
<Property name="Active_Control" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Primary">
<Property name="Primary_Control" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Mode">
<Property name="ModeInfo_Control" value="Width:1920;Height:1080;Bpp:32;RefreshRate:6 0;ModeFlag:0;Orientation:0;XPos:0;YPos:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MapInfo">
<Property name="MapInfo_Control" value="Device:5;ControllerGroup:,;Manner:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CrossDisplay">
<Property name="XDMode_Control" value="MultipleAdapter" />
<Property name="DisplayAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
<Property name="RenderAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AdapterSupportOnly1SLS" />
<Feature name="SplitDisplay" />
<Aspect name="DisplaysColour2">
<Feature name="ATIMode_3D">
<Property name="ATIMode_3D" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FullScreen3D">
<Property name="FullScreen3D" value="Gamma_Red:1;Gamma_Green:1;Gamma_Blue:1;Brig htness_Red:0;Brightness_Green:0;Brightness_Blue:0; Contrast_Red:100;Contrast_Green:100;Contrast_Blue: 100;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ATIMode_Desktop">
<Property name="ATIMode_Desktop" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Desktop">
<Property name="Desktop" value="Gamma_Red:1;Gamma_Green:1;Gamma_Blue:1;Brig htness_Red:0;Brightness_Green:0;Brightness_Blue:0; Contrast_Red:100;Contrast_Green:100;Contrast_Blue: 100;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="LUT_Desktop">
<Property name="LUT_Desktop" value="0,0,0,256,256,256,512,512,512,768,768,768,1 024,1024,1024,1280,1280,1280,1536,1536,1536,1792,1 792,1792,2048,2048,2048,2304,2304,2304,2560,2560,2 560,2816,2816,2816,3072,3072,3072,3328,3328,3328,3 584,3584,3584,3840,3840,3840,4096,4096,4096,4352,4 352,4352,4608,4608,4608,4864,4864,4864,5120,5120,5 120,5376,5376,5376,5632,5632,5632,5888,5888,5888,6 144,6144,6144,6400,6400,6400,6656,6656,6656,6912,6 912,6912,7168,7168,7168,7424,7424,7424,7680,7680,7 680,7936,7936,7936,8192,8192,8192,8448,8448,8448,8 704,8704,8704,8960,8960,8960,9216,9216,9216,9472,9 472,9472,9728,9728,9728,9984,9984,9984,10240,10240 ,10240,10496,10496,10496,10752,10752,10752,11008,1 1008,11008,11264,11264,11264,11520,11520,11520,117 76,11776,11776,12032,12032,12032,12288,12288,12288 ,12544,12544,12544,12800,12800,12800,13056,13056,1 3056,13312,13312,13312,13568,13568,13568,13824,138 24,13824,14080,14080,14080,14336,14336,14336,14592 ,14592,14592,14848,14848,14848,15104,15104,15104,1 5360,15360,15360,15616,15616,15616,15872,15872,158 72,16128,16128,16128,16384,16384,16384,16640,16640 ,16640,16896,16896,16896,17152,17152,17152,17408,1 7408,17408,17664,17664,17664,17920,17920,17920,181 76,18176,18176,18432,18432,18432,18688,18688,18688 ,18944,18944,18944,19200,19200,19200,19456,19456,1 9456,19712,19712,19712,19968,19968,19968,20224,202 24,20224,20480,20480,20480,20736,20736,20736,20992 ,20992,20992,21248,21248,21248,21504,21504,21504,2 1760,21760,21760,22016,22016,22016,22272,22272,222 72,22528,22528,22528,22784,22784,22784,23040,23040 ,23040,23296,23296,23296,23552,23552,23552,23808,2 3808,23808,24064,24064,24064,24320,24320,24320,245 76,24576,24576,24832,24832,24832,25088,25088,25088 ,25344,25344,25344,25600,25600,25600,25856,25856,2 5856,26112,26112,26112,26368,26368,26368,26624,266 24,26624,26880,26880,26880,27136,27136,27136,27392 ,27392,27392,27648,27648,27648,27904,27904,27904,2 8160,28160,28160,28416,28416,28416,28672,28672,286 72,28928,28928,28928,29184,29184,29184,29440,29440 ,29440,29696,29696,29696,29952,29952,29952,30208,3 0208,30208,30464,30464,30464,30720,30720,30720,309 76,30976,30976,31232,31232,31232,31488,31488,31488 ,31744,31744,31744,32000,32000,32000,32256,32256,3 2256,32512,32512,32512,32768,32768,32768,33024,330 24,33024,33280,33280,33280,33536,33536,33536,33792 ,33792,33792,34048,34048,34048,34304,34304,34304,3 4560,34560,34560,34816,34816,34816,35072,35072,350 72,35328,35328,35328,35584,35584,35584,35840,35840 ,35840,36096,36096,36096,36352,36352,36352,36608,3 6608,36608,36864,36864,36864,37120,37120,37120,373 76,37376,37376,37632,37632,37632,37888,37888,37888 ,38144,38144,38144,38400,38400,38400,38656,38656,3 8656,38912,38912,38912,39168,39168,39168,39424,394 24,39424,39680,39680,39680,39936,39936,39936,40192 ,40192,40192,40448,40448,40448,40704,40704,40704,4 0960,40960,40960,41216,41216,41216,41472,41472,414 72,41728,41728,41728,41984,41984,41984,42240,42240 ,42240,42496,42496,42496,42752,42752,42752,43008,4 3008,43008,43264,43264,43264,43520,43520,43520,437 76,43776,43776,44032,44032,44032,44288,44288,44288 ,44544,44544,44544,44800,44800,44800,45056,45056,4 5056,45312,45312,45312,45568,45568,45568,45824,458 24,45824,46080,46080,46080,46336,46336,46336,46592 ,46592,46592,46848,46848,46848,47104,47104,47104,4 7360,47360,47360,47616,47616,47616,47872,47872,478 72,48128,48128,48128,48384,48384,48384,48640,48640 ,48640,48896,48896,48896,49152,49152,49152,49408,4 9408,49408,49664,49664,49664,49920,49920,49920,501 76,50176,50176,50432,50432,50432,50688,50688,50688 ,50944,50944,50944,51200,51200,51200,51456,51456,5 1456,51712,51712,51712,51968,51968,51968,52224,522 24,52224,52480,52480,52480,52736,52736,52736,52992 ,52992,52992,53248,53248,53248,53504,53504,53504,5 3760,53760,53760,54016,54016,54016,54272,54272,542 72,54528,54528,54528,54784,54784,54784,55040,55040 ,55040,55296,55296,55296,55552,55552,55552,55808,5 5808,55808,56064,56064,56064,56320,56320,56320,565 76,56576,56576,56832,56832,56832,57088,57088,57088 ,57344,57344,57344,57600,57600,57600,57856,57856,5 7856,58112,58112,58112,58368,58368,58368,58624,586 24,58624,58880,58880,58880,59136,59136,59136,59392 ,59392,59392,59648,59648,59648,59904,59904,59904,6 0160,60160,60160,60416,60416,60416,60672,60672,606 72,60928,60928,60928,61184,61184,61184,61440,61440 ,61440,61696,61696,61696,61952,61952,61952,62208,6 2208,62208,62464,62464,62464,62720,62720,62720,629 76,62976,62976,63232,63232,63232,63488,63488,63488 ,63744,63744,63744,64000,64000,64000,64256,64256,6 4256,64512,64512,64512,64768,64768,64768,65024,650 24,65024,65280,65280,65280," />
</Feature>
<Feature name="BlackAndWhite">
<Property name="BlackAndWhite_Control" value="0" />
</Feature>
</Aspect>
<Aspect name="DisplaysOptions">
<Feature name="3DRefreshRateOverride">
<Property name="RefreshRateOverride_Control" value="0;Disabled" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MouseTracksOrientation">
<Property name="MouseTracksOrientation_Control" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ForceTVDetection">
<Property name="ForceTVDetection_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ForceCVDetection">
<Property name="ForceCVDetection_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
</Aspect>
<Aspect name="Overdrive5" />
<Aspect name="Radeon3D">
<Feature name="Main3D">
<Property name="Main3D" value="Balanced" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AntiAlias">
<Property name="AntiAlias" value="App" />
<Property name="AntiAliasSamples" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AnisoType">
<Property name="AnisoType" value="App" />
<Property name="AnisoDegree" value="0" />
<Property name="AreaAniso" value="Disable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="TextureLod">
<Property name="TextureLod" value="HiQuality" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="VSyncControl">
<Property name="VSyncControl" value="AppPerformance" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="EnableTripleBuffering">
<Property name="EnableTripleBuffering" value="Disable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="TemporalAAMultiplier">
<Property name="TemporalAAMultiplier" value="Disable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CatalystAI">
<Property name="CatalystAI" value="Enable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="GI">
<Property name="GI" value="Enable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ASTT">
<Property name="ASTT" value="Disable" />
<Property name="AdaptiveAAMethod" value="SuperSample" />
<Property name="ASD" value="Quality" />
<Property name="ATMS" value="Disabled" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AAF">
<Property name="AAF" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="DisplayCrossfireLogo">
<Property name="BooleanWriteableProperty" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ForceHigh3DClocks">
<Property name="ForceHigh3DClocks" value="Disable" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ASE">
<Property name="ASTT" value="Disable" />
<Property name="ASD" value="Disabled" />
<Property name="ASE" value="MS" />
</Feature>
</Aspect>
<Aspect name="MMVideo">
<Feature name="MainVideo">
<Property name="MainVideo" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="VideoVision">
<Property name="VideoVision_brightness" value="0" />
<Property name="VideoVision_contrast" value="1" />
<Property name="VideoVision_saturation" value="1" />
<Property name="VideoVision_hue" value="0" />
<Property name="VideoVision_appdecide" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="TheaterMode">
<Property name="TheaterMode_DisplayMode" value="0" />
<Property name="TheaterMode_TheaterSettings" value="17" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Deinterlacing">
<Property name="Deinterlacing_Deinterlacing" value="-1" />
<Property name="Deinterlacing_EnableDeinterlacing" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="DXVA_WMV">
<Property name="DXVA_WMV" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="OverridePA">
<Property name="OverridePA" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="3to2Pulldown">
<Property name="3to2Pulldown" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="BlueStretch">
<Property name="BlueStretch" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="dynamicContrast">
<Property name="dynamicContrast" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Detail">
<Property name="Detail_Detail" value="0" />
<Property name="Detail_EnableDetail" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Denoise">
<Property name="Denoise_Denoise" value="64" />
<Property name="Denoise_EnableDenoise" value="True" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="FleshTone">
<Property name="FleshTone_FleshTone" value="0" />
<Property name="FleshTone_EnableFleshTone" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="ColorVibrance">
<Property name="ColorVibrance_ColorVibrance" value="0" />
<Property name="ColorVibrance_EnableColorVibrance" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="StaticGamma">
<Property name="StaticGamma_StaticGamma" value="100" />
<Property name="StaticGamma_EnableStaticGamma" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="DynamicRange">
<Property name="DynamicRange_DynamicRange" value="0" />
<Property name="DynamicRange_EnableDynamicRange" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="DemoMode">
<Property name="DemoMode_Mode" value="0" />
<Property name="DemoMode_State" value="False" />
</Feature>
</Aspect>
</Adapter>
<Adapter name="PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6898&SUBSYS_0B00100 2&REV_00_4&2F1C4782&0&0018&02A ">
<Feature name="Active">
<Property name="Active_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Primary">
<Property name="Primary_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Mode">
<Property name="ModeInfo_Control" value="Width:0;Height:0;Bpp:0;RefreshRate:0;ModeFl ag:0;Orientation:0;XPos:0;YPos:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MapInfo">
<Property name="MapInfo_Control" value="Device:NIL;ControllerGroup:,;Manner:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CrossDisplay">
<Property name="XDMode_Control" value="MultipleAdapter" />
<Property name="DisplayAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
<Property name="RenderAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AdapterSupportOnly1SLS" />
<Feature name="SplitDisplay" />
</Adapter>
<Adapter name="PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6898&SUBSYS_0B00100 2&REV_00_4&2F1C4782&0&0018&03A ">
<Feature name="Active">
<Property name="Active_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Primary">
<Property name="Primary_Control" value="False" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="Mode">
<Property name="ModeInfo_Control" value="Width:0;Height:0;Bpp:0;RefreshRate:0;ModeFl ag:0;Orientation:0;XPos:0;YPos:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="MapInfo">
<Property name="MapInfo_Control" value="Device:NIL;ControllerGroup:,;Manner:0;" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="CrossDisplay">
<Property name="XDMode_Control" value="MultipleAdapter" />
<Property name="DisplayAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
<Property name="RenderAdapterIndex_Control" value="0" />
</Feature>
<Feature name="AdapterSupportOnly1SLS" />
<Feature name="SplitDisplay" />
</Adapter>
</Caste>
</Profile>


----------



## d-block

that didn't work. it didn't change my clocks either. i have asus smart doctor installed too btw


----------



## 00Smurf

hmm, maybe try disabling that. i use msi afterburner 1.50 for a custom fan profile. is the CCC unlocked? I know i had to keep activating it and making sure it was saved and then going back and re-editing it once.

Also I flashed to the latest sapphire bios. I can do a dump of my bios and send the file to you if you want to try that?

This is what mine looks like:









BIOS files: I used the sapphire form 11-12-2009
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/i...ace=&memSize=0


----------



## d-block

I disabled the asus software, and now the clocks are changing from editing the xml file. It still crashes on fallout 3 immediately though.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d-block* 
I disabled the asus software, and now the clocks are changing from editing the xml file. It still crashes on fallout 3 immediately though.

Hmm maybe try something else, to see if its just a fallout bug? i'm working on modifying a bios right now to hardcode the 2d clocks and a custom fan profile.


----------



## 00Smurf

Success, Modified my bios with RBE. now I dont have to run ccc or anything to have the clocks at 500/700 in 2d. also hardcoded my 3d clocks at 900/1300. pm me if anyone wants the bios for their card. This is for the 5870 and mine is made by sapphire.

Next up I am going to modify the asus unlocked bios, w/ the custom 2d clocks then see what I can do overclocked.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
Success, Modified my bios with RBE. now I dont have to run ccc or anything to have the clocks at 500/700 in 2d. also hardcoded my 3d clocks at 900/1300. pm me if anyone wants the bios for their card. This is for the 5870 and mine is made by sapphire.

Next up I am going to modify the asus unlocked bios, w/ the custom 2d clocks then see what I can do overclocked.

Sounds like you're having a smurfy time with your new card.....I just had to


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Sounds like you're having a smurfy time with your new card.....I just had to









lol, yes i am.


----------



## Kitarist

Is there any speculation how much price drop will these series of card get when Fermi comes out


----------



## Bacheezi

There! finished my setup







after a long few weeks of slowly accumulating parts its finally done! so happy









It only took me 2.5 years, 950ish dollars and 3 completely different computers but i can finally say,

yes. it can run crysis! (at over 60 fps







)

dont you love how they gave me 2 different xfire connectors. I only bought them a week apart ffs!


----------



## 00Smurf

And we have a success. Modded 2d clocks, along with modded volts to allow up to 1.5 if need be and now default clocks are set at 900 and 1300. Also hard codded in a custom fan profile.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*



















There! finished my setup







after a long few weeks of slowly accumulating parts its finally done! so happy









It only took me 2.5 years, 950ish dollars and 3 completely different computers but i can finally say,

yes. it can run crysis! (at over 60 fps







)

dont you love how they gave me 2 different xfire connectors. I only bought them a week apart ffs!










Looks great

How much hotter does that top card run?
That is a tight fit, I hate boards with spacing like that.


----------



## Yvese

Anyone have problems with CCC downclocking the card to 157/300 when in 2d? This causes massive flickering. I have two screens and I've read this is part of the reason. It works fine if I force my clocks with AMD GPU tool, but then I don't get PowerPlay









Anyway to fix this without modding the BIOS? I tried the Profile.xml but even if I save it it doesn't work.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Looks great

How much hotter does that top card run?
That is a tight fit, I hate boards with spacing like that.



about 5-10 idle, not sure on load. i just run them both at 40% fan, seems to work great.


----------



## pestypest

Can I be added?









2x powercolor LCS 5870's


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yvese* 
Anyone have problems with CCC downclocking the card to 157/300 when in 2d? This causes massive flickering. I have two screens and I've read this is part of the reason. It works fine if I force my clocks with AMD GPU tool, but then I don't get PowerPlay









Anyway to fix this without modding the BIOS? I tried the Profile.xml but even if I save it it doesn't work.

I just went through this with mine. CCC profile mod worked for me. try editing the profile in safe mode. look 2 pages back and you'll see where i posted my profile settings.

I ended up editing my own bios and flashing it to the card so i don't have to mess with software profiles any more. I can send you the bios if you want, its set for 900 core and 1300 mem but i can downclock it to stock for you. My card is 100% stable now, as having the edited bios has allowed me to disable and uninstall CCC which cause instability errors too.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pestypest* 
Can I be added?









2x powercolor LCS 5870's










nice drive, which FW is it running? Mine just went tits up with the 1.5 FW had to rma it.


----------



## 00Smurf

ahhhhh i'm having too much fun. i need a pic of it under load but im too tired right now.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
nice drive, which FW is it running? Mine just went tits up with the 1.5 FW had to rma it.

Mine is running 1.5, I tried both the CD and USB method with no luck. I had to do the jumper method and it is running like a champ atm


----------



## Thor6

Could I join your club please.









Currently at 995/1200


----------



## Kitarist

Nice OC


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


ahhhhh i'm having too much fun. i need a pic of it under load but im too tired right now.



















don't ya just love this keyboard







i wouldn't know what to do without it lol


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


ahhhhh i'm having too much fun. i need a pic of it under load but im too tired right now.











What app is that







. Although I only have a g15







.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snocakes*

don't ya just love this keyboard i wouldn't know what to do without it lol


I'm liking it more and more, it is such an improvement over the g15.

On another not I hit 1k core and 1300 mem, but i had to use 1.35 volts to do it. I know 1.31 wouldn't do it so i jumped to 1.35 i'm hoping I can lower it some or try for a higher clock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


What app is that







. Although I only have a g15







.


It is everest ultimate edition 5.3 something. It allows you to custom define and make your own lcd display. Lemme dig up my thread from when I had the g15.

Here it is:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post2002050








And setting it up like that will give you:


----------



## staryoshi

The highest I've been comfortable at is 950/1250.... I tried pushing the voltage up to 1.3v but can't get 1000 core to pass 3dmark. I guess I'll have to settle with 23000 3dmarks until I OC my CPU further







Or pick up another 5850... hmm.... tee hee.


----------



## Rizzle

ordered my 5870 yesterday ..will update thread as i get it!


----------



## 00Smurf

due to the sapphire vapor-x not being a reference design, will I or will I not be able to flash my current modded/unlocked bios to that card?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
due to the sapphire vapor-x not being a reference design, will I or will I not be able to flash my current modded/unlocked bios to that card?

You probably will not be able to flash it. I tried with my vapor-x 4890 and bricked it (until I used an old card to reflash the old bios).


----------



## Diabolical999

Hmm, just noticed a new XFX 5870 version. Fan is in middle, and no backplate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150476


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacheezi* 

















I think you need to place your second card in a different slot, because if you look at your GPU-Z shot, it says you're running in x8 CF. The Classified is obviously capable of running *16x* SLI/CF. Move it to the next PCI-E slot down (to the 3rd PCI-E slot). Should correct it. Might need a longer CF bridge, though. Just a heads up.


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diabolical999* 
Hmm, just noticed a new XFX 5870 version. Fan is in middle, and no backplate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150476

very ugly card ...i would be ashamed to have that in my system


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rizzle* 
very ugly card ...i would be ashamed to have that in my system

lol its not that bad is it?


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pestypest* 
lol its not that bad is it?

LOL they tried to redesign the batmobile..


----------



## Kitarist

LoL


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


LOL they tried to redesign the batmobile..


and it lead to an EPIC fail ...that card makes me not like ati cards


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rizzle*


and it lead to an EPIC fail ...that card makes me not like ati cards


At least it doesn't have one of those "anime style" girls on it, thats the only thing that bothers me about Sapphire. 
I'm OK with that 5870, kind of overdone but not so bad.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


LOL they tried to redesign the batmobile..


haha


----------



## snow cakes

wait, wheres the fan on the original 5870? lol yes im serious


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


wait, wheres the fan on the original 5870? lol yes im serious


right side (close to the power plugs and away from the I/O panel), no?


----------



## mxthunder

on the end like a reference 4890..

yay a crappy xfx non reference version of the 5870! Hurry, someone buy it so we can make fun of it!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


on the end like a reference 4890..

yay a crappy xfx non reference version of the 5870! Hurry, someone buy it so we can make fun of it!


oh dam haha


----------



## Kitarist

Guys get the 5870 or wait for 5890 to come out


----------



## 00Smurf

And finally some pictures. I'll have new ones tomorrow with the dual vapor-x's.







Must CCC be enabled for crossfire to work?

*This is at idle:*









*This is With Intel burn test maximum and Furmark running at the same time for 10 mins.*









*Pics of the Setup:*


----------



## snow cakes

nice system ya got smurf


----------



## Shiftedx

Just ordered my Saphire 5850, should be here soon


----------



## onoz

I realize i might regret this right after I ask, but what's wrong with having a fan in the middle?


----------



## go4life

Im in with my XFX 5870 @ 950/1200


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
nice system ya got smurf

thank you, I've been saving for a while.

mmm sex in a box.

Think I will be okay with my antec cp-850 for both of these? I would like the cp-1000 but that will have to wait a few weeks.

oh is CCC needed for crossfire?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
thank you, I've been saving for a while.

mmm sex in a box.

Think I will be okay with my antec cp-850 for both of these? I would like the cp-1000 but that will have to wait a few weeks.

oh is CCC needed for crossfire?


damn, those vaporXs look good!









I think it will work, but have you tried using a psu calculator? Its not precise but can give you the rough sketch of your power consumption at least.

About CCC I don't know.

Very nice build, man!


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
damn, those vaporXs look good!









I think it will work, but have you tried using a psu calculator? Its not precise but can give you the rough sketch of your power consumption at least.

About CCC I don't know.

Very nice build, man!









thank you. Do you happen to know a decent one off hand?


----------



## Shadowclock

Didn't those Vapor-X have pretty much same cooling as stock and in the VRM case, slightly worse cooling? I know it was slightly quieter however.

Let us know what your findings are smurf.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


thank you. Do you happen to know a decent one off hand?


I think THIS ONE is the best. 
Also, it is from Antec so its reliable.
Just fill in the details and click on the "calculate" button and voila!


----------



## steven937595

Can you please add me to the list? got 2 Diamond Radeon HD 5870's in crossfire
Attachment 141847Attachment 141848


----------



## 00Smurf

I'm only getting about 1 min in windows before it locks up with this error, no colored screens or bars, just black and then restart and that pops up. blah. I'm going to edit the bios and hardcode the 2d clocks in damn ccc is;t doing **** for me. are there any known errors with crossfire and 10.1 hotfix?

*** is this error...

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
OS Version:6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:124
BCP1:0000000000000000
BCP2:FFFFFA8006F238F8
BCP3:0000000000000000
BCP4:0000000000000000
OS Version:6_1_7600
Service Pack:0_0
Product:256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\021510-19796-01.dmp
C:\\Users\\00Smurf\\AppData\\Local\\Temp\\WER-37877-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...8&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
 C:\\Windows\\system32\\en-US\\erofflps.txt


----------



## ohzer0

just ordered my asus5850 since my cousin will be taking the 4870 off my hands









pictures up once i receive it and get it installed!


----------



## DanglingPointer

Hi clubbers, could any of you lend a hand with my dual 5870s? I've got a problem setting up crossfirex.

I've posted the question here...
http://www.overclock.net/ati/670296-...s-card-ga.html


----------



## pestypest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanglingPointer*


Hi clubbers, could any of you lend a hand with my dual 5870s? I've got a problem setting up crossfirex.

I've posted the question here...
http://www.overclock.net/ati/670296-...s-card-ga.html


your post updated check it out.


----------



## 00Smurf

AHHHH it won't quit. I've taken off my cpu overclock, i've tried 9.12 hot fix, 10.1 hotfix rc1, 10.1 hotfix rc2, 10.1 hot fix rc3. they all give me this crap

Quote:



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
OS Version:6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:124
BCP1:0000000000000000
BCP2:FFFFFA8006EFA7B8
BCP3:0000000000000000
BCP4:0000000000000000
OS Version:6_1_7600
Service Pack:0_0
Product:256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\021610-23197-01.dmp
C:\\Users\\00Smurf\\AppData\\Local\\Temp\\WER-32557-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...8&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\\Windows\\system32\\en-US\\erofflps.txt


The single 5870 ref i had ran fine, using 10.1 hotfix rc 1 w/ onlyt he ati display driver installed. unfortunatly i have to have ccc installed to enable crossfire. CCC and 2d locks were what was causing my ref card to mess up.


----------



## DanglingPointer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pestypest*


your post updated check it out.


Thanks mate!


----------



## 00Smurf

i'm on 9.12 hotfix now, worked my way down. It seems when ever i enable msi afterburner or everest it will give that damn blue screen code. I have uninstalled them and will see if reinstalling them will fix anything. As of now I can bench 06 though and i am back at 4.2 ghz overclock.

Gah wth, Now i lose my pretty screen if i want x-fire.

and fur mark wont even start it just errors, no display driver crash with it though. occt will run though.

here are some comparison pics with my ref 5870. looks like the vapor-x has a better vrm soultion and its shorter.


----------



## ericeod

I just recieved my ASUS 5850. I've done some testing with Vantage and Kombustor (integrated into Afterburner) at 875 core and 1100 mem.

And the ATI 10.1 drivers work perfect for me so far.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


here are some comparison pics with my ref 5870. looks like the vapor-x has a better vrm soultion and its shorter.


It is damn prettier as well! 
I hate those "girls" that Sapphire insists on putting on the reference models.









Are those suppose to look good? Or be cool? I prefer even those ugly "drawn-by-a-12yo" swords that HIS puts on theirs.Love Sapphire's quality but those girls on the adhesives got to go!
I mean, who ever buy one of those and thinks: "wow, this b*** looks awesome on my card!" hahaha














ahem

Aaanyways, the vapor X looks great! It even matches your X-Fi


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I just recieved my ASUS 5850. I've done some testing with Vantage and Kombustor (integrated into Afterburner) at 875 core and 1100 mem.

And the ATI 10.1 drivers work perfect for me so far.


Which temps are u getting on those freqs, ericeod?

10.1 works nice on mine as well.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


It is damn prettier as well! 
I hate those "girls" that Sapphire insists on putting on the reference models. 









Are those suppose to look good? Or be cool? I prefer even those ugly "drawn-by-a-12yo" swords that HIS puts on theirs.Love Sapphire's quality but those girls on the adhesives got to go!
I mean, who ever buy one of those and thinks: "wow, this b*** looks awesome on my card!" hahaha














ahem

Aaanyways, the vapor X looks great! It even matches your X-Fi










LOL my thoughts exactly on the "girls" its not like you can see them in your case anyway.

Well the cards run cooler than the ref 5870. But Not too reliable yet. I think i may have been dealing with some registry errors. I'm goign to try 10.1 hotfix again now that i might have cleaned up the problem.

Is there any way to force games to use x-fire? with the 9.12's 06 would;t use second card nor would far cry 2. but heaven did and so did occt

Heaven benchmark, @ 1920x1080 maxed everything 16af and 8xaa frames are solid at min 38fps.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Which temps are u getting on those freqs, ericeod?

10.1 works nice on mine as well.










The temps are not as good as I thought they would be:


----------



## 00Smurf

Solved my freezing issue with the bsods. With my reference 5870 it allows you to monitor and change the vrm's as they are digital. So i had everest set up to monitor the vrm and output it to my g19. Now apparently when sapphire released version 2 of the vapor-x they gave it new vrm's that are analog, the vrm's on ver 2, cannot be monitored nor can they be changed using any tools i.e msi afterburner.

So when I uninstalled my disp driver and reinstalled it for the vapor-x, Everest would load on startup and try to monitor the vrm and msiafterburner would try and change the value to 1.2. This would cause it to bsod, as it caused a conflict. I might sell these and stick with 2 reference boards as i like to be able to monitor and change vrm's.

The vapor-x does run 5-6C cooler than the ref design at the same clocks. Currently I'm at 900/1300 and they are running beautifully.

yay!
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13231333


----------



## 00Smurf

fc2 benches


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
Solved my freezing issue with the bsods. With my reference 5870 it allows you to monitor and change the vrm's as they are digital. So i had everest set up to monitor the vrm and output it to my g19. Now apparently when sapphire released version 2 of the vapor-x they gave it new vrm's that are analog, the vrm's on ver 2, cannot be monitored nor can they be changed using any tools i.e msi afterburner.

So when I uninstalled my disp driver and reinstalled it for the vapor-x, Everest would load on startup and try to monitor the vrm and msiafterburner would try and change the value to 1.2. This would cause it to bsod, as it caused a conflict. I might sell these and stick with 2 reference boards as i like to be able to monitor and change vrm's.

The vapor-x does run 5-6C cooler than the ref design at the same clocks. Currently I'm at 900/1300 and they are running beautifully.

yay!
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13231333

This shows why I did not like my vapor-x 4890 and why I will stick with ati reference cards unless toxic or atomic.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
This shows why I did not like my vapor-x 4890 and why I will stick with ati reference cards unless toxic or atomic.

Well i've got a second reference board arriving later today, so i shall do some side by side comparisons. Which ever one i stick with the other set will go up for sale.

world in conflict
1920x1080 Maxed everything


----------



## Ulak

Yay I'm in too.. Got an XFX Radeon 5850. Gotta say, this is a pretty sweet beast


----------



## Shadowclock

So you couldn't monitor difference in VRM temps from reference to Vapor X due to them being analog Smurf?

I knew the VaporX would be single digits cooler on the GPUs but I don't believe the Vapor X has any direct contact VRM cooling.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


So you couldn't monitor difference in VRM temps from reference to Vapor X due to them being analog Smurf?

I knew the VaporX would be single digits cooler on the GPUs but I don't believe the Vapor X has any direct contact VRM cooling.


I couldn't monitor them at all wit the vapor-x it doesn;t have that option nor does it allow voltage changes via software.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


I couldn't monitor them at all wit the vapor-x it doesn;t have that option nor does it allow voltage changes via software.


Sounds like they really cheaped out on the Vapor X 5k series.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Sounds like they really cheaped out on the Vapor X 5k series.










Yes I am very unimpressed witht the o/c ability of these chips. stock they are great and they will do 900/1300 no problem. but thats the limit. As soon as the damn ups driver gets here I can see what i can do with 2 ref 5870 in x-fire. I'll be bale to use my custom bios with those.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Count me in I guess







My first ATI card, loving it so far except for the folding lameness.

Oh and about the vapor-x cards, I thought it was well known they cheaped out on them?







There was a review posted here a while back which mentioned the mediocre cooling and lack of voltage tuning..


----------



## grunion

Vtx?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Vtx?

lol









Yes, it's power colors "cheap" brand. No game bundle, no frills etc.

Was Â£30 cheaper than the other brands so I thought why not. They only offer a one year warranty but the card itself seems fine, just a normal reference 5850. We usualy get screwed with warrantys in the UK anyway.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
lol









Yes, it's power colors "cheap" brand. No game bundle, no frills etc.

Was Â£30 cheaper than the other brands so I thought why not. They only offer a one year warranty but the card itself seems fine, just a normal reference 5850. We usualy get screwed with warrantys in the UK anyway.

Interesting, on the cheap is good.
Looks like a reference card to me, so what the heck.


----------



## snow cakes

smurf that is such a sexy system..oh man


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Count me in I guess







My first ATI card, loving it so far except for the folding lameness.

Oh and about the vapor-x cards, I thought it was well known they cheaped out on them?







There was a review posted here a while back which mentioned the mediocre cooling and lack of voltage tuning..

Good looking systems.

Hmm I shoulda researched it more, It was an impulse buy as they were on auto notify for when they came in stock and i wanted to get them before they went out again. Oh well, i'm sure someone will like them for stock running.


----------



## 00Smurf

vapor-x rev 2 info http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,7...iewed/Reviews/

Here is a furmark 1.8.0 I ran at stock setting with 100% fan for the vapor-x rev 2 in x-fire. Now i am going to swap in the reference ones and see what they do at the same clock and fan speed.










Same test excpet this is with 2 ref 5870's on my modded bios with clocks at 900/1300 volts 1.2 fan 100%










Hmm something fishy with the rev 2 Vapor x


----------



## gerrardo

sign me up for the club!


----------



## Rightwing

I am glad I got the first one instead of rev2 on the vapor x.I love this card quite and cool.It might suck down the road if I can't get one again to crossfire.Will probably just by something else if one is not available.


----------



## hitman1985

hey guys, what drivers are currently running the best on the 5870's ?

im kinda disappointed in the 10.1 driver that ati has on their page, puts my windows index sub gtx280 performance...

thx


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


hey guys, what drivers are currently running the best on the 5870's ?

im kinda disappointed in the 10.1 driver that ati has on their page, puts my windows index sub gtx280 performance...

thx


Which ever one that works w/o a gsod/blue screen/ lock up etc, lol. I like the 10.1 hotfix as it seems to be giving me the least trouble of them all. If your not running crossfire, just installing the 10.1 hotfix display driver with no CCC etc, should get you good performance. I had zero issues with it installed that way.

I'm now running crossfire, so i must reenable the CCC which has led to BSOD's again. So many bugs and glitches in these lateset drivers. I can;t use everest to monitor the temps with CCC installed as it locks up the computer. With it disabled I can run Everest fine, enable it and it BSods a 124 or a 101 machine check exception. It really makes me want to go to just one card again, but i've got 2 more monitors one he way for an eyefinity setup, one card will just not cut it for that.

Anyone else out there having any issues running everest in win 7 x64 with the 5870? in x-fire or out of x-fire?


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rightwing*


I am glad I got the first one instead of rev2 on the vapor x.I love this card quite and cool.It might suck down the road if I can't get one again to crossfire.Will probably just by something else if one is not available.


X-fire is great when it works, So far i've had more trouble than fun with it.


----------



## hitman1985

never had a lockup / bsod / gsod, but my performance is weak ;(


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


hey guys, what drivers are currently running the best on the 5870's ?

im kinda disappointed in the 10.1 driver that ati has on their page, puts my windows index sub gtx280 performance...

thx


Windows Index isn't a good "barometer" for anything


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Windows Index isn't a good "barometer" for anything










 i know , but i believe i had 7.x with my amd rig in 3d stuff and now i got 6.0 kinda weird eh ?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


Which ever one that works w/o a gsod/blue screen/ lock up etc, lol. I like the 10.1 hotfix as it seems to be giving me the least trouble of them all. If your not running crossfire, just installing the 10.1 hotfix display driver with no CCC etc, should get you good performance. I had zero issues with it installed that way.

I'm now running crossfire, so i must reenable the CCC which has led to BSOD's again. So many bugs and glitches in these lateset drivers. I can;t use everest to monitor the temps with CCC installed as it locks up the computer. With it disabled I can run Everest fine, enable it and it BSods a 124 or a 101 machine check exception. It really makes me want to go to just one card again, but i've got 2 more monitors one he way for an eyefinity setup, one card will just not cut it for that.

Anyone else out there having any issues running everest in win 7 x64 with the 5870? in x-fire or out of x-fire?


Hey Smurf, 10.2 will be out on 17th of Feb. according to Terry Makedon (catalyst guy) 10.2 and 10.3 preview here.
Hopefully it will solve your problems!


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Hey Smurf, 10.2 will be out on 17th of Feb. according to Terry Makedon (catalyst guy) 10.2 and 10.3 preview here.
Hopefully it will solve your problems!


I hope so, hey its the 17th now! Nice link, reading now.

On a side note anyone know what these are?

Driver\\WUDFRd failed to load for the device Root\\SIDESHOW\\0001.
Driver\\WUDFRd failed to load for the device Root\\SIDESHOW\\0000.

These seem to occur at or around the same time as i have been getting bsods and lockups.


----------



## Kitarist

I want 5890!!!


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

asus 5870 in my hands today or tomorrow =)


----------



## nuniksais

most changes from the 10.2 and 10.3 deal with crossfire and eyefinity issues. i thought there would be more features added to the CCC. Well you can't have it all


----------



## hitman1985

woooot, 10.2 drivers so far impressed me









Windowze index went up to 7.8 on both gpu indexes









yaya


----------



## Rightwing

I am still on the 9.11 driver's had about 3 month's now with one black screen and one grey screen.Other than those two time's they have been great altho I have not overclocked yet since I really don't need too.


----------



## pestypest

Got this error after I installed 10.2 "cannot start Catalyst Control Center - error "active GPU not supported"

Ideas? or should I start a new thread?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pestypest* 
Got this error after I installed 10.2 "cannot start Catalyst Control Center - error "active GPU not supported"

Ideas? or should I start a new thread?

Good one....try a reinstall and install again. The install might have gone bad. Seen the install mess up for a me a couple times and I had to restart it over.


----------



## ritchwell

Can i be added I recently installed 2 Asus 5870s in crossfire mode. TY


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I highly recommend the new 10.2s. They provid me with more fps and don't seem to have a gray screen issue yet. (knock on wood)


----------



## 00Smurf

Those of you running 5870's in crossfire, what is your PSU spec and how do you have the cards split among the rails?

I'm going from the antec cp-850 to the antec cp-1000 tommorow as i think i might have a slight power problem, when things are getting pushed to the max. On the cp-850 I have my first card hooked to the two 6/8 pin pciE plug that are hardwired in to the psu. I ran the other card off of the two red modular 6pin pcie plugs. I have the fans and blu ray drive running off one 4 pin molex strand. and the hard drives are all run off the sata power strand.

Any body have any different recommended configurations?

cp-850
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...024&Tpk=cp-850

cp-1000
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...36&Tpk=cp-1000


----------



## rocklobsta1109

I guess its only fitting that I join the 58xx club now as well as the Xfire and even the Eyefinity club too because my monitors are on the way! Will update with pics when everything arrives


----------



## rico2001

^Congrats on the Sapph 5850's.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


Those of you running 5870's in crossfire, what is your PSU spec and how do you have the cards split among the rails?

I'm going from the antec cp-850 to the antec cp-1000 tommorow as i think i might have a slight power problem, when things are getting pushed to the max. On the cp-850 I have my first card hooked to the two 6/8 pin pciE plug that are hardwired in to the psu. I ran the other card off of the two red modular 6pin pcie plugs. I have the fans and blu ray drive running off one 4 pin molex strand. and the hard drives are all run off the sata power strand.

Any body have any different recommended configurations?

cp-850
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...024&Tpk=cp-850

cp-1000
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...36&Tpk=cp-1000



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817374014

I just fallowed the color coating. I hope that is correct. I guess I should look and see if they have a website and double check to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Kitarist

Is 100 EU more for 5870 worth it?


----------



## vicious_fishes

no. the 5850 OC's to the same levels and 160sp's don't make a lot of difference. certainly not the 30% price premium difference.


----------



## greggtr316

have no benchmarks yet..but running everything i throw at it perfectly...will soon OC and add another for Xfire


----------



## DaClownie

Question for you good folks, I'm looking to join your group very soon... as in, with enough answers, I'm ordering tonight.

Which is the best brand/model currently for the 5850? I plan on running one for the time being, watercooled. There will be a second one, also watercooled going in once the Fermi releases and drops prices a bit.

I trust Sapphire (my sig rig's card is no longer in my possession, but I loved it dearly) and was thinking of going with your basic Sapphire video card. However, I recently saw the Toxic-X is now available. Does that card have cherry picked chips or anything like that?

Thanks in advance guys, look forward to joining ya


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


Question for you good folks, I'm looking to join your group very soon... as in, with enough answers, I'm ordering tonight.

Which is the best brand/model currently for the 5850? I plan on running one for the time being, watercooled. There will be a second one, also watercooled going in once the Fermi releases and drops prices a bit.

I trust Sapphire (my sig rig's card is no longer in my possession, but I loved it dearly) and was thinking of going with your basic Sapphire video card. However, I recently saw the Toxic-X is now available. Does that card have cherry picked chips or anything like that?

Thanks in advance guys, look forward to joining ya










Sapphire reference is highly overclockable(a lot more than standard Vapor-Xs and more than the reviewer's Toxics) and I have my reference at 1024core 1187mem stable!! and I don't think the Toxic is cherry picked, but maybe the Atomic is(whenever that comes out). The Sapphire, XFX, or Asus cards are usually the best.

I would say go with a Sapphire, XFX, or Asus reference card and use MSI Afterburner to overclock the hell out of it with voltage tweaking.


----------



## DaClownie

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-857-_-Product

That would be reference right? If so I place my order tonight. Thanks!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-857-_-Product

That would be reference right? If so I place my order tonight. Thanks!


That is reference!


----------



## DaClownie

Purchased. Thank you! I'll be joining your little club my middle of next week


----------



## Dream Killer

Add one for the team!

Even though I've had many problems with my first 5870 card the new card is holding up. It still doesn't run at it's intended speed of 875/1300 (XFX XXX) but it runs perfect at 850/1250. It's like that girlfriend I keep coming back to - not as advertised but I love her anyway.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


Add one for the team!

Even though I've had many problems with my first 5870 card the new card is holding up. It still doesn't run at it's intended speed of 875/1300 (XFX XXX) but it runs perfect at 850/1250. It's like that girlfriend I keep coming back to - not as advertised but I love her anyway.



up your vcore a lil bit in bios for the cpu, also make sure your qpi/dram level is lower than vcore.

I upped mine a tad and lowered the qpi/dram on mine and it solved my issues, Even though it may seem stable for your o/c they are very sensitive to the slightest imbalance in hardware.

i had to downclock mine until I upped the vcore now i'm cruising along at 900/1300 in xfire


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
up your vcore a lil bit in bios for the cpu, also make sure your qpi/dram level is lower than vcore.

I upped mine a tad and lowered the qpi/dram on mine and it solved my issues, Even though it may seem stable for your o/c they are very sensitive to the slightest imbalance in hardware.

i had to downclock mine until I upped the vcore now i'm cruising along at 900/1300 in xfire

Okay I upped my vCore to 1.26v and left my QPI at 1.25v. I flashed back the XFX XXX BIOS and running OCCT. So far so good - going on 1000sec now and it hasn't detected errors so far.

I'd have to play a couple of games (BC2 Beta should suffice) for a couple of hours to really see if it greys-out. But, nice job on that tip!


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Killer* 
Okay I upped my vCore to 1.26v and left my QPI at 1.25v. I flashed back the XFX XXX BIOS and running OCCT. So far so good - going on 1000sec now and it hasn't detected errors so far.

I'd have to play a couple of games (BC2 Beta should suffice) for a couple of hours to really see if it greys-out. But, nice job on that tip!










no prob, the big thing to remember is to keep your qpi lower than your vcore and within .05 of the vcore.


----------



## onoz

I have two questions that I hope someone can answer

1) About stability testing. I clocked my 5850 up to 800/1100 and left OCCT's gpu test on while I went to work. I came back after my 2 hour shift and noticed that the temps in MSI AfterBurner read 88C!!! And it's been there for awhile! I didn't realize that it would get that hot because I've read that people get mid 70's, so I thought it'd be safe to just leave it there while I went to work! Assuming worst case scenario, my gpu was sitting at 88C for 1.5-2 hours.. my question is: *would this have any permanent damage on my card?*

2) I can't change my voltage settings through MSI AfterBurner. Does anyone know a fix for that? If not, is there an alternative? I've never done a BIOS flash before, and quite frankly don't think I'm comfortable with starting now. Is there any software the can do it for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


I have two questions that I hope someone can answer

1) About stability testing. I clocked my 5850 up to 800/1100 and left OCCT's gpu test on while I went to work. I came back after my 2 hour shift and noticed that the temps in MSI AfterBurner read 88C!!! And it's been there for awhile! I didn't realize that it would get that hot because I've read that people get mid 70's, so I thought it'd be safe to just leave it there while I went to work! Assuming worst case scenario, my gpu was sitting at 88C for 1.5-2 hours.. my question is: *would this have any permanent damage on my card?*

2) I can't change my voltage settings through MSI AfterBurner. Does anyone know a fix for that? If not, is there an alternative? I've never done a BIOS flash before, and quite frankly don't think I'm comfortable with starting now. Is there any software the can do it for me?

Thanks in advance!


Short Answer is, you're fine. GPU's can get much hotter then CPU's normally. I wouldn't let it sit at 100+ for hours on end but you're fine.


----------



## 00Smurf

Took off the stock coolers and redid the tim on the cards. I used Cool Jag - Shin etsu x-237762. Cost 7.99 for 1.5g at microcenter. Really lowered the temps.

Benched at 900/1300 1.175 volts (1920x1080, extreme burning mode,fullscreen, no msaa)
Cards are reference 5870 from sapphire.

75C max under fullload for 40mins









MMM gotta love those load temps. I highly reccomend upgrading the goop if you can.


----------



## Nathan moore

I got the ASUS 5870 and let me tell ya it is a very solid card as all of you already know. It OC's well and with the bios unlocked in the ASUS brand makes it even sweeter. right now i am running at 900 gpu and memory at 1300. I have no regrets buying this card and should serve me well for a couple years. runs very cool also


----------



## benyu

sold my xfx4670 and got myself a visiontek 5850 for $280 + tax CAD


----------



## Kitarist

I really need a new rig!!!


----------



## staryoshi

I should be getting a second 5850 soon







Just need to sell a few things...


----------



## Kitarist

Cant wait for fermi to get out so i'll be able to get these beauties at a better price


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


Cant wait for fermi to get out so i'll be able to get these beauties at a better price

















if fermi ever comes out


----------



## snow cakes

mmmm cake time


----------



## snow cakes

300 members surpassed


----------



## staryoshi

Changed my mind, getting the PowerColor non-reference HD 5870 with the sweet aftermarket cooler.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814131336

Will post OC/Benchmark results when it comes.


----------



## torquejunky

Count me in too, MSI 5850 OC edition:









So far I have the core clocked to 910MHz @1.1V and the RAM to 1200, GPUtool and gaming stable, haven't tried pushing it anymore or playing anything more taxing then MW2...yet


----------



## bobbavet

Psu for a 5850 crossfire set up? I have a Corsair hx620


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobbavet* 
Psu for a 5850 crossfire set up? I have a Corsair hx620

wattage wise your fine....

might want to look at something with 4 natural 6 pins tho


----------



## vicious_fishes

just buy a 5970 and flog the 5850.


----------



## Kitarist

Want 5890!!! PLEASE COME SOON!!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


just buy a 5970 and flog the 5850.


im going for 2x 5870 instead, that will rape the 5970


----------



## snow cakes

am I the only one who enjoy's eating raw cookie dough?


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
am I the only one who enjoy's eating raw cookie dough?

Pillsbury sugar cookie dough FTW!


----------



## KaC Smith

SO, today while playing a little TF2, I noticed a bit of artifacting on the screen. I promptly exited out and checked out my temps and everything. Nothing out of the ordinary, so I tried atitool. Tons of yellow dots everywhere. I do not know how this happened but I have done everything short of reinstalling windows to try and fix it. I reinstalled drivers (used driver sweeper in safe mode also) and even reset my CPU clock back to stock, and still not fixed.

I have not even tried overclocking my 5870 yet snd just want to know is it gone? or can I still save it? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My asus does tht crap when i run furmark trying to overclock it over 950 fixes it for me is a reboot and its normal again.


----------



## sotorious

Is the only difference on the 5890 the 2gb of ram? for the extra monitors?


----------



## KaC Smith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
My asus does tht crap when i run furmark trying to overclock it over 950 fixes it for me is a reboot and its normal again.

I took it out tonight to do some gaming with the roomies. I'll put it back in with a fresh 10.2 CCC install and see if its gone. i just don't know why it'd do that at stock everything.


----------



## ZROSUM

My Rig: The Death*Star
MOBO: Asus Crosshair III Formula
CPU: Phenom II X4 955 3.2Ghz
GPU: Asus HD 5870 1GB GDDR5
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz
PSU: Corsair TX650W (upgrading to Modular)
FAN: Zalman Ultra High Performance Pure Copper 9900
HDD: WD Velociraptor 150GB 10,000RPM
CASE: Silverstone Blk Steel Raven RV02 Full Tower
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit DirectX 11
24" Westinghouse Flat Panel HD monitor
Logitech MX5500 Wireless Keyboard & MX Revolution Mouse


----------



## Kitarist

I just hope ATI will drop prices on these when fermi comes out


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


Pillsbury sugar cookie dough FTW!


mmm so freeegin tastey


----------



## 21276

Is this club still being updated at all? I now have two PowerColor HD5850's in CF, not just one.


----------



## 00Smurf

Hey is anyone having issues with voltage on the second card in a crossfire setup. If i go to overclock the cards, I set them at 900/1300, which both can run individually, but when in x-fire mode for some reason the second card gets set with a voltage of 1.125 while my first card is running at 1.174. This causes any 3d app to lock up after 30 secs or so.

Now i can manually force both voltages to 1.174 by using msi afterburner, but i hate having to have a software solution. My cards are running a flashed bios with the 900/1300 clocks as well as modified 2d clocks at 600/1200 (need this for 2d glitches and to stop the flashing on my eyefinity setup).

I also disabled ULPS in the registry, to allow afterburner and everest to monitor temps/voltages etc without locking up.

Any ideas? I want my 900/1300 clocks. lol

Running 10.3 pre btw


----------



## 00Smurf

i need 300 more points to make it in the top 5. argh.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13295941


----------



## grunion

900 core, that's it?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


Is this club still being updated at all? I now have two PowerColor HD5850's in CF, not just one.


when updating your card configuration send me a PM because I only recognize new names that i add to the list..


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## mrmagoogt

I got it today, count me in! Thanks.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


900 core, that's it?


Yeah, it sucks 950 @ 1.2v locks up, I don't know if its me, my cards the drivers or what. I figured 950 should be able to be hit with relative ease.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
Yeah, it sucks 950 @ 1.2v locks up, I don't know if its me, my cards the drivers or what. I figured 950 should be able to be hit with relative ease.

1050 would get you there with ease.

I wouldn't be afraid to put 1.35v to them

I went 1.45, but didn't get me any more than 1.35v did.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
1050 would get you there with ease.

I wouldn't be afraid to put 1.35v to them

I went 1.45, but didn't get me any more than 1.35v did.

[email protected] artifacts like crazy in furmark. Maybe i should just try benching it at that speed rather than a stress test. It only has to run once. lol.


----------



## grunion

Yeah screw furmark, we're talking a measly 300 points.

Don't be afraid to use those warranties!!!!!


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Yeah screw furmark, we're talking a measly 300 points.

Don't be afraid to use those warranties!!!!!


no dice, 950 or 1000 at 1.35 locks up every time about halfway through the flying boat. Its not due to temps because according to afterburner its at a steady 60C on gpu 1 and 58C on gpu 2. blah I also have to uninstall these 10.3 pre and reinstall the the 9.12 in order to have a valid score, since anything newer isn't futuremark approved.


----------



## grunion

Try lowering the cpu clock a tad.

A bad GPU oc usually manifests itself during the firefly run.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Try lowering the cpu clock a tad.

A bad GPU oc usually manifests itself during the firefly run.


i ran the cpu oc at my normal 4.2 24/7 speed. The 29K 06 run i made was using the cpu at 4.6.

Hmm thats weird it passes firefly no problem. Maybe its something with the drivers? Let me install 9.12 and to a run and see what i get then.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


i ran the cpu oc at my normal 4.2 24/7 speed. The 29K 06 run i made was using the cpu at 4.6.

Hmm thats weird it passes firefly no problem. Maybe its something with the drivers? Let me install 9.12 and to a run and see what i get then.


I had my best score with these drivers, 8.681.0.0.
Sorry I don't recall the package.


----------



## 00Smurf

crash..crash..crash... all at that same spot when the water dragon come down from his first leap. this is at 900/1300 and a 4.6 o/c at 1.46vcore and 1.43 qpi


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
crash..crash..crash... all at that same spot when the water dragon come down from his first leap. this is at 900/1300 and a 4.6 o/c at 1.46vcore and 1.43 qpi

Did you test it a slower cpu clock?
How about dropping the vram?


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Did you test it a slower cpu clock?
How about dropping the vram?

lowered the core to 850 and the mem to 1250, ran perfectly fine. I'm going to up the core to 900 and see if its a mem issue.

btw scored 30524.









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13297942

wooo top 5 now.

i am #5
http://www.futuremark.com/community/...fame/3dmark06/


----------



## vicious_fishes

smurf you should OC the core first and then the memory, so you know the limits of what each one is. if you do them both at the same time you don't know which one is throwing the error do you?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


crash..crash..crash... all at that same spot when the water dragon come down from his first leap. this is at 900/1300 and a 4.6 o/c at 1.46vcore and 1.43 qpi


if you get a black flickering beforehand, it's your video card. i've tested this many times. usually the flickering is the memory too, not the core.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


if you get a black flickering beforehand, it's your video card. i've tested this many times. usually the flickering is the memory too, not the core.


thanks for the tip. I got anxious and impatient. there is a black flickering right before hand. it ran fine at 900 and 1250. added 200 more points.









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13298055


----------



## Yogi

Nevermind....


----------



## sub50hz

Hrm, 800/1050 @ 1.125v on my 5850 will run Kombustor for an hour with no problem, but the driver crashes every single time in the WEI. Weird.


----------



## atiguy2010

looking good


----------



## larryparamedic

Happy owner of the xFx Radeon 5850 Black Edition!
Would like to join in the club.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Count me in!
Attachment 143337
Vapor X 5870 rev. 2


----------



## xBISHOPx

I finally got my pics off my phone:

Love boxes from newegg

















Such a nice looking card









Installed with sloppy cables (waiting on more parts before cleaning it up)


----------



## go4life

so what are you going to use the little 5770 for?


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

i'm in =) left my camera in la so no pics yet though


----------



## Kitarist

So cute


----------



## gunny0628

Proud new owner of 2 XFX Radeon 5870's. Please add me to the list.


----------



## Krokadyel

Had my XFX 5870 HD for a couple months now. Would like to join the club.


----------



## snow cakes

updated ...MMM its snowing out


----------



## Krokadyel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
updated ...MMM its snowing out









>< right when i posted.


----------



## paperKuts

hi, jus got my 5850 yesterday....Anyone else having DX11 issues with AvP and DiRT 2...I'm using win7 x64 in my sig rig...please help!!









DiRt 2 will crash at AMD logo and AvP will normally crash in the main menu, if im quick and start the game straight away it runs good, as far as i can tell, DX11 Heaven benchmark and Vantage, Bioshock 2 and GRAW 2 all work fine in DX9 and/or DX10 so this jus seems to be isolated to DX11....

Would love some help with this, tried CCC 10.3, .2, .1 and 9.12 and a fresh install of windows7 as well as doing all this with DriverSweeper and all the other mythical **** that is supposed to help, is this a software bug or am I looking at an RMA??

Thanks to anyone with answers or with while suggestions in advance!

cheers!


----------



## KaRLiToS

is that normal Temperature with 1.2vcore GPU:975 MHZ Memory: 1225Mhz

And that is with my Trad2-GTx and VRM-R3 heatsink










And at those settings: 
1.3vcore 
GPU:1010 MHZ 
Memory: 1268 Mhz

I get this










I touched the heatpipes on my vram and my Trad2 GPU cooler, they were damm hot, like really really hot, so I guess my coolers are doing a great job...


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


hi, jus got my 5850 yesterday....Anyone else having DX11 issues with AvP and DiRT 2...I'm using win7 x64 in my sig rig...please help!!









DiRt 2 will crash at AMD logo and AvP will normally crash in the main menu, if im quick and start the game straight away it runs good, as far as i can tell, DX11 Heaven benchmark and Vantage, Bioshock 2 and GRAW 2 all work fine in DX9 and/or DX10 so this jus seems to be isolated to DX11....

Would love some help with this, tried CCC 10.3, .2, .1 and 9.12 and a fresh install of windows7 as well as doing all this with DriverSweeper and all the other mythical **** that is supposed to help, is this a software bug or am I looking at an RMA??

Thanks to anyone with answers or with while suggestions in advance!

cheers!


Dirt 2 runs fine for me. I can't run avp in dx11 mode either, it crashes as soon as the game loads. Dx10/9 work fine. It a bug with avp not the card. I ran all the same drivers you did, just have to wait for them to fix it.


----------



## Rightwing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


hi, jus got my 5850 yesterday....Anyone else having DX11 issues with AvP and DiRT 2...I'm using win7 x64 in my sig rig...please help!!









DiRt 2 will crash at AMD logo and AvP will normally crash in the main menu, if im quick and start the game straight away it runs good, as far as i can tell, DX11 Heaven benchmark and Vantage, Bioshock 2 and GRAW 2 all work fine in DX9 and/or DX10 so this jus seems to be isolated to DX11....

Would love some help with this, tried CCC 10.3, .2, .1 and 9.12 and a fresh install of windows7 as well as doing all this with DriverSweeper and all the other mythical **** that is supposed to help, is this a software bug or am I looking at an RMA??

Thanks to anyone with answers or with while suggestions in advance!

cheers!


I don't know about AVP but I have been running Dirt 2 with the 9.11 driver's with no problem's.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rightwing* 
I don't know about AVP but I have been running Dirt 2 with the 9.11 driver's with no problem's.

Thanks for some input guys, more welcome...I fixed Dirt 2 by using a noIntro fix which bypasses the intro Logos completely, and the game it's self runs perfect thus far, still rather annoying


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Thanks for some input guys, more welcome...I fixed Dirt 2 by using a noIntro fix which bypasses the intro Logos completely, and the game it's self runs perfect thus far, still rather annoying










mm









BTW bishop, wat are you doing with both of those cards?


----------



## xBISHOPx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


so what are you going to use the little 5770 for?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


BTW bishop, wat are you doing with both of those cards?


5850 was for me (downgraded from my 4870x2 but it was worth it to get rid of some micro stuttering in some games) and I figured since I had some extra money I might as well upgrade my bro's rig while I was on newegg. It was painful to see him playing games (like ME2, GTA IV, DA:O) on a 9500 gt. Hes lucky that watching a slide show bugs me more than spending money lol.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xBISHOPx* 
5850 was for me (downgraded from my 4870x2 but it was worth it to get rid of some micro stuttering in some games) and I figured since I had some extra money I might as well upgrade my bro's rig while I was on newegg. It was painful to see him playing games (like ME2, GTA IV, DA:O) on a 9500 gt. Hes lucky that watching a slide show bugs me more than spending money lol.

Wow, you're a good brother, man!








He's lucky! The best I've ever given my little brother was a PS2 joystick







(I feel like a cheap bastard now, hahah)


----------



## xBISHOPx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Wow, you're a good brother, man!








He's lucky! The best I've ever given my little brother was a PS2 joystick







(I feel like a cheap bastard now, hahah)

Hes actually my older bro lol (hes 23, I'm 21). I just sold my 4870x2 and he finally paid me back the $400 he owed me (lent him $300 and sold him my old e8400 rig for $100) so instead of finishing my rig (which will now wait a few months) I just threw it into my cart and ordered it. He's never had a decent gaming card and he spends more time playing games then I do so I had to get him something decent. I can say he actually owes me one or at the very least bring it up when he tries to get cheap on me







.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Anybody, How come I can reach 1000 Mhz Core with good temperature even with my aftermarket GPU coolers???*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


is that normal Temperature with 1.2vcore GPU:975 MHZ Memory: 1225Mhz

And that is with my Trad2-GTx and VRM-R3 heatsink










And at those settings: 
1.3vcore 
GPU:1010 MHZ 
Memory: 1268 Mhz

I get this










I touched the heatpipes on my vram and my Trad2 GPU cooler, they were damm hot, like really really hot, so I guess my coolers are doing a great job...


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


*Anybody, How come I can reach 1000 Mhz Core with good temperature even with my aftermarket GPU coolers???*


Can or can't? Because those temps look good on air.


----------



## grunion

VDDC temps are not your vram, those are the voltage regulators and they need sinked, sometime even need active cooling.


----------



## KaRLiToS

They Do have active cooling but the temperature I reached were when I was playing Stalker Call of Pripyat all settings maxed out (everything) the game plays fine but I can reach up to 120 'C on my VDDC temps, I heard they were actually the VRAM on another web site , but mine is already being cooled by my VRM-R3 , but I have no Fan on my heatsink. Those are the temperatuere at 1.2vcore ....GPU:1000MHZ ....Memory : 1200 MHZ running atitool.

Why my Temperature get that high playing STALKER call of pripyat but not when Im doing AtiTool Test with higher frequency


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


They Do have active cooling but the temperature I reached were when I was playing Stalker Call of Pripyat all settings maxed out (everything) the game plays fine but I can reach up to 120 'C on my VDDC temps, I heard they were actually the VRAM on another web site , but mine is already being cooled by my VRM-R3 , but I have no Fan on my heatsink. Those are the temperatuere at 1.2vcore ....GPU:1000MHZ ....Memory : 1200 MHZ running atitool.

Why my Temperature get that high playing STALKER call of pripyat but not when Im doing AtiTool Test with higher frequency


Because the AtiTool isn't stressing the card as hard as the game you're playing obviously. If you are getting that hot of VDDC temps then stay away from Furmark for sure.

The 5k series from the very beginning had a tough time OCing and keeping the VDDC's cool no matter what air cooling I saw installed on it...that's pretty much why I went straight to watercooling.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


They Do have active cooling but the temperature I reached were when I was playing Stalker Call of Pripyat all settings maxed out (everything) the game plays fine but I can reach up to 120 'C on my VDDC temps, I heard they were actually the VRAM on another web site , but mine is already being cooled by my VRM-R3 , but I have no Fan on my heatsink. Those are the temperatuere at 1.2vcore ....GPU:1000MHZ ....Memory : 1200 MHZ running atitool.

Why my Temperature get that high playing STALKER call of pripyat but not when Im doing AtiTool Test with higher frequency


They're wrong, not vram temps.

What do you mean "They Do have active cooling"?
You have sinks on the vregs?

Oh and check the vddc current during Stalker.


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


when updating your card configuration send me a PM because I only recognize new names that i add to the list..


Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## mitchbowman

what temps do you get during benchmarks


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Because the AtiTool isn't stressing the card as hard as the game you're playing obviously. If you are getting that hot of VDDC temps then stay away from Furmark for sure.

The 5k series from the very beginning had a tough time OCing and keeping the VDDC's cool no matter what air cooling I saw installed on it...that's pretty much why I went straight to watercooling.


In Bioshock 2 with same settings I get around 65-70'C


----------



## grunion

The vregs are highlighted in the attached image.

Are those sinked?

Attachment 143436


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Is a 500W with 18amps on 2 rails enough for a 5850?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Hrm, 800/1050 @ 1.125v on my 5850 will run Kombustor for an hour with no problem, but the driver crashes every single time in the WEI. Weird.


Had another go, same result. I only reference the WEI test because I've found it's incredibly good at crashing video drivers. haven't had a chance to try those clocks in a game yet, but I assume more of the same will happen. No artifacting, though, even for 30 minutes of Kombustor (Furmark) with 4xMSAA running fullscreen. Confuzzled.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Is a 500W with 18amps on 2 rails enough for a 5850?


 i have a 850 W with a single 70A 12V rail and it is more than enough


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i have a 850 W with a single 70A 12V rail and it is more than enough


How is this at all relative to his question?

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

That tool gives a good starting point.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Thanks. I only came out with 250W. O_0

I'll give it a try.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Thanks. I only came out with 250W. O_0

Not surprising, my whole setup only "requires" something like 360W. With a larger power supply, a lower load allows it to operate more efficiently, producing less heat and a cleaner signal (basically).

You can also use Ohm's law to figure out how much wattage is actually being supplied over those 12V rails.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


VDDC temps are not your vram, those are the voltage regulators and they need sinked, sometime even need active cooling.


Yep, like I said, I have active cooling on my Card...I have the "ThermalRight TRad2-GTX" with 2 fans on the GPU and on those VRam, I have the "ThermalRight VRM-R3" but no fan on it yet, the heatpipes and HeatSink are hot as hell so it probably means that my Coolers are effective.

There is the Picture (sorry for the wires, I need to shape them)


----------



## sub50hz

Uh... is that heatsink cut.... and is that heatpipe cut _open_??


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Yep, like I said, I have active cooling on my Card...I have the "ThermalRight TRad2-GTX" with 2 fans on the GPU and on those VRam, I have the "ThermalRight VRM-R3" but no fan on it yet, the heatpipes and HeatSink are hot as hell so it probably means that my Coolers are effective.

There is the Picture (sorry for the wires, I need to shape them)


Is the vrm cooler making good contact?
Can you attach a fan to it?

EDIT> Definitely put a fan on that vrm heatsink.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Yep, like I said, I have active cooling on my Card...I have the "ThermalRight TRad2-GTX" with 2 fans on the GPU and on those VRam, I have the "ThermalRight VRM-R3" but no fan on it yet, the heatpipes and HeatSink are hot as hell so it probably means that my Coolers are effective.

There is the Picture (sorry for the wires, I need to shape them)


You cut the heatpipe? They only work in a vacuum


----------



## mitchbowman

What is the highest memory and clock speeds reached on a 5850 and stock cooler

Sorry if this has been asked before but i couldn't find it anywhere and really wanted to know for personal o/c reasons.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


You cut the heatpipe? They only work in a vacuum










That heat pipe doesnt touch nothing on my card, its for the 5870, the other heatpipes need to stay fine cause hes touching the VRM,


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Is the vrm cooler making good contact?
Can you attach a fan to it?

EDIT> Definitely put a fan on that vrm heatsink.


Its making a damm good contact since the heatpipe is really REALLY hot and the whole Heatsink too.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Its making a damm good contact since the heatpipe is really REALLY hot and the whole Heatsink too.

Second time I see you posting about your cut-out cooler and everyone going crazy over it...







"OMG you cut the pipes! did it leak/explode/made a farthing sound?"









C'mon guys, he is using the computer and he knows the temps. Its working!


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Its making a damm good contact since the heatpipe is really REALLY hot and the whole Heatsink too.


That VRM cooler is not working properly, I have a VRM-R4 (same heatsink with different orientation) on my 5870 and my VRMs never make it past 50c with the core at 945MHz and overvolted to 1.2125v.

proof:









You cut the heatpipe and that ruins it. That's why you're seeing obscene temperatures on your VRMs - your VRM-R3 is no longer working as it should.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


That VRM cooler is not working properly, I have a VRM-R4 (same heatsink with different orientation) on my 5870 and my VRMs never make it past 50c with the core at 945MHz and overvolted to 1.2125v.

proof:









You cut the heatpipe and that ruins it. That's why you're seeing obscene temperatures on your VRMs - your VRM-R3 is no longer working as it should.


Its not even the same card.And when I run the test at stock, I get 38'C , so I dont think its about my VRM_R/ its probably caused by the overclocked settings


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Is a 500W with 18amps on 2 rails enough for a 5850?


I ran this with a Corsair VX450w:
E8500 @ 4.2ghz, P5N-D, 4gb 950mhz, 1HDD, 2fans and a 5870.

This worked, but it was barely, its not recommended. Get a Corsair HX650w or something! Not too expensive these days. 
I bet you can run it ok, but the PSU will be at max load all the time when gaming, and thats not good for anything to be at max all the time!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
That heat pipe doesnt touch nothing on my card, its for the 5870, the other heatpipes need to stay fine cause hes touching the VRM,

How does the heatpipe not touch anything on your card? If its attached to the base of the heatsink which IS touching the VRegulators then it is supposed helping with cooling.....knowledge me please


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
How does the heatpipe not touch anything on your card? If its attached to the base of the heatsink which IS touching the VRegulators then it is supposed helping with cooling.....knowledge me please










Look at this picture, I dont know if I didnt installed it correctly, but I ready to change to a VRM-R5 to make it fit in my computer and I also wanna know your recommendations about my actual Vram HeatSink, There is a Picture

*The Red area represent the size of the Heatsink (its not all touching the card or components, just the size)*

The Yellow Area is Where one of the HeatPipe (the one that is cut







) is over the Card But NOT touching anything either

The Blue area is where the heatsink is touching with the intact heatpipe (

did I do something wrong during installation and is it bad if I cut the heatpipe (damm Im stupid, should've think a little bit more before doing that







)


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Look at this picture, I dont know if I didnt installed it correctly, but I ready to change to a VRM-R5 to make it fit in my computer and I also wanna know your recommendations about my actual Vram HeatSink, There is a Picture

*The Red area represent the size of the Heatsink (its not all touching the card or components, just the size)*

The Yellow Area is Where one of the HeatPipe (the one that is cut







) is over the Card But NOT touching anything either

The Blue area is where the heatsink is touching with the intact heatpipe (

did I do something wrong during installation and is it bad if I count the heatpipe (damm Im stupid, should've think a little bit more before doing that







)










Will have to get back to you on it. Images blocked here at work. EDIT: In the meantime you can educate yourself on how heatpipes work and why they need to be kept intact to work properly. They are responsible for 80% of the heat dissipation of the heatsink and I believe you have cut the heatsinks cooling performance by 40% by cutting 1 of the heatpipes.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Cool, thanx man for helping, I'm a newb in overclocking, like REALLY a newb, 2 months on the field


----------



## Shadowclock

Oops...I meant to give a link from my edit above for help with heatpipes.

HERE is a guide on what they are/how they work and quoted below is why heatpipes are such a huge help compared to just solid copper.

Quote:



Heat pipes do not have a set thermal conductivity like solid materials because they have a two-phase heat transfer. Instead, their effective thermal conductivity improves with length. A 12-inch and a 4-inch heat pipe, each carrying 100 W, will have about the same thermal gradient, so the 12-inch pipe will have the higher effective thermal conductivity. Unlike solid materials, a heat pipe will have its effective thermal conductivity changed with the amount of power being transferred and with the evaporator and condenser sizes. Effective thermal conductivities can range from 10 to 10,000 times (4,000 W/meterÂ·K to 4,000,0000 W/meterÂ·K) the effective thermal conductivity of copper, depending on the length of the heat pipe.


----------



## Dream Killer

Since the main heatpipe over the VRM is still intact. I think you just need to re-seat the cooler. There's supposed to be a thermal strip you're supposed to put between the cooler and VRM. Thermalright put two gray strips. Take the cooler off and make sure that's on.


----------



## KaRLiToS

The thermal pad is on and everything and my whole heatsink is hot as hell when I overclok it to Core 1010Mhz and Memory at 1300 Mhz with 1.3 Vcore, I guess its only a too much hungry overclock?


----------



## Dream Killer

The VRMs shouldn't go past 75C with that heatsink even if you overclock that high. I was pushing 1Ghz at 1.3125v today on my 5870 and the VRMs stayed at round 76C in furmak.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey man, I have a 5850 its not the same Frequency. I thought you knew

Anyway, there is no way I can fit a VRM-R3 without cutting it so I guess I will wait for the new VRM-R5


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
Hey man, I have a 5850 its not the same Frequency. I thought you knew

Anyway, there is no way I can fit a VRM-R3 without cutting it so I guess I will wait for the new VRM-R5

I'm aware that its a 5850 and by that logic it should use LESS power than my 5870. Less power use = less heat. I would reseat it and make sure the pad is right between the VRM and sink. I had to reseat mine 4 times because the pads kept sliding off.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Anyone had any trouble removing the stock cooler on their 5850's? :l

Mine has just defeated me, the screws are impossible to remove. I spent the last 20 minutes trying and every single screw is the same...

At least I found out before I went ahead and ordered a new cooler, I was thinking of getting the Scythe Setsugen


----------



## KaRLiToS

I also had problem, try to use a bigger screw drive , they are very tighten


----------



## gunny0628

Proud new owner of 2 XFX Radeon 5870's in crossfire. Please add me to the members list.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Anyone had any trouble removing the stock cooler on their 5850's? :l

Mine has just defeated me, the screws are impossible to remove. I spent the last 20 minutes trying and every single screw is the same...

At least I found out before I went ahead and ordered a new cooler, I was thinking of getting the Scythe Setsugen










I had the same problem with my 5870 i did manage to get all but one out and i got it out but messed up the screw so be very carful.


----------



## bradyapba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


I'm aware that its a 5850 and by that logic it should use LESS power than my 5870. Less power use = less heat. I would reseat it and make sure the pad is right between the VRM and sink. I had to reseat mine 4 times because the pads kept sliding off.



Logically, yes, but not the only factor. The VRM's work harder on the 5850, than the 5870. They have to do more, with less. Hes pushing a 30% OC. They are going to roast. Esp with a Cut R3.


----------



## bradyapba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Anyone had any trouble removing the stock cooler on their 5850's? :l

Mine has just defeated me, the screws are impossible to remove. I spent the last 20 minutes trying and every single screw is the same...

At least I found out before I went ahead and ordered a new cooler, I was thinking of getting the Scythe Setsugen










They are very tight, and metric. I had to use a jewelers screwdriver, and build up the handle, and still had one i could not get out. I ended up just cutting the plastic around it. Its not like your ever going to use the shroud again.


----------



## bradyapba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


The thermal pad is on and everything and my whole heatsink is hot as hell when I overclok it to Core 1010Mhz and Memory at 1300 Mhz with 1.3 Vcore, I guess its only a too much hungry overclock?


That is a SERIOUS OC. Lots of Colts, almost 300 on the core, and 300 on the mem. Going to generate some serious heat.

Did you try attaching a fan to the VR3? That will make it work a lot better (assuming that cut pipe hasnt severely affected it)


----------



## KaRLiToS

not yet but one is coming...I'll maybe change for the VRM-R5 because its gonna fit better in my Case, but its gonna be out next week so I have to wait.

Thanks for your answer


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I'm playing Warhead; and there's a weird shadow outline of the gun while I play. It stays for a second and then fades away. It's not normal is it?

I am running the catalyst 10.2.


----------



## seaneyo99

XFX Radeon 5850 Black Edition


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

XFX Radeon HD 5850 XXX will post GPU-z screen and pic momentarily.


----------



## epicsurge

Sapphire 5850


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I love how the 5850's overclock.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I love how the 5850's overclock.


how did you overclock yours that far? mine will not even get close to that.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


how did you overclock yours that far? mine will not even get close to that.


I have been asked that a few times now. All I can say is ...I have been lucky. I have pushed it a little more everytime. Benching and the flashing the new clocks to my card. Flashing is much more efficient than software overclocking. Atleast IMO. Everytime I software Oc'ed I could not get very far. As soon as I flashed the card MSI afterburner seemed more stable with overclocking my card. After a successful overclock I flash the card


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
I have been asked that a few times now. All I can say is ...I have been lucky. I have pushed it a little more everytime. Benching and the flashing the new clocks to my card. Flashing is much more efficient than software overclocking. Atleast IMO. Everytime I software Oc'ed I could not get very far. As soon as I flashed the card MSI afterburner seemed more stable with overclocking my card. After a successful overclock I flash the card

you've definitely scored yourself a gold chip there enterprise, it should sell for quite a bit


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
I have been asked that a few times now. All I can say is ...I have been lucky. I have pushed it a little more everytime. Benching and the flashing the new clocks to my card. Flashing is much more efficient than software overclocking. Atleast IMO. Everytime I software Oc'ed I could not get very far. As soon as I flashed the card MSI afterburner seemed more stable with overclocking my card. After a successful overclock I flash the card

I am going to PM you about the bios flashing.


----------



## killer01ws6

I am a owner, but not a happy one.. spent 3 days trying to see why this new build would not act right, went back to basics and my second 5870 is bad..
Lets see how the RMA process works... :/


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killer01ws6*


I am a owner, but not a happy one.. spent 3 days trying to see why this new build would not act right, went back to basics and my second 5870 is bad..
Lets see how the RMA process works... :/


xfx been letting folks down all over the place









Is it working now? Did u rma?


----------



## Blameless

What OCCT stable (30 minutes+ no errors) clocks are you guys getting?


----------



## addoumma

add me to this! pics up soon, reserved.


----------



## badger6021

sapphire and asus seem to be one of the best to choice from it seems.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *addoumma* 
add me to this! pics up soon, reserved.

lol if i knew what card you had i would


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBISHOPx*


Hes actually my older bro lol (hes 23, I'm 21). I just sold my 4870x2 and he finally paid me back the $400 he owed me (lent him $300 and sold him my old e8400 rig for $100) so instead of finishing my rig (which will now wait a few months) I just threw it into my cart and ordered it. He's never had a decent gaming card and he spends more time playing games then I do so I had to get him something decent. I can say he actually owes me one or at the very least bring it up when he tries to get cheap on me







.


i'll be your step brother kk


----------



## killer01ws6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


xfx been letting folks down all over the place









Is it working now? Did u rma?


Still waiting on someone on the westcoast to come to work so I can lol


----------



## Gumpy Joe

Add me.


----------



## paperKuts

Hey can i be added?









Had my 5850 running good for a week now


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi ENTERPRISE

Can you please tell me where did you get your BIOS flash, I need to flash mine..

I also need to learn how but that I can lear it myself,

thanks buddy.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Hi ENTERPRISE

Can you please tell me where did you get your BIOS flash, I need to flash mine..

I also need to learn how but that I can lear it myself,

thanks buddy.


 He hasn't gotten it running right now. It is always downclocked at 400 900 currently unless he has gotten it going since yesterday.

I could give you a 5870 bios that works on my 5850, if you want it. IT IS UNLOCKEDDD.


----------



## paperKuts

Jus started OC'ing my 5850 Toxic....Reached 880Mhz GPU core, not started on ram yet, Didnt need to flash I just changed some values in the MSI afterburner config, its reaching 880 far to easy, I can't change my Voltage tho? Still it's not stopping me!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Jus started OC'ing my 5850 Toxic....Reached 880Mhz GPU core, not started on ram yet, Didnt need to flash I just changed some values in the MSI afterburner config, its reaching 880 far to easy, I can't change my Voltage tho? Still it's not stopping me!


 Is it using the vapor-x design? If so, then you probably don't have the right vrms to change the voltage with, maybe idk.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Is it using the vapor-x design? If so, then you probably don't have the right vrms to change the voltage with, maybe idk.

yea I believe you are right, well I managed to reach 900Mhz stable in ATi Tool for 30 Mins and a few runs of vantage, might try and knock the memory up a little now.


----------



## Blameless

The Toxic is not currently software vmodable.

Try OCCT's GPU stress test and see how high you can take the core before erroring.


----------



## paperKuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


The Toxic is not currently software vmodable.

Try OCCT's GPU stress test and see how high you can take the core before erroring.


Whats better ATi Tool or OCCT?

Cheers


----------



## killer01ws6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killer01ws6* 
Still waiting on someone on the westcoast to come to work so I can lol

Tiger has me a new card and Mobo in the mail.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paperKuts* 
Whats better ATi Tool or OCCT?

Cheers

OCCT is vastly more stressful.

In fact, on RV870, it's more stressful than FurMark, if you increase the shader complexity.

ATITool won't artifact on my card till well bast 900 core. OCCT will artifact at anything past 850 and run 30C hotter.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paperKuts*


Whats better ATi Tool or OCCT?

Cheers


I use ATItool for a quick check, then loop Crysis at least 10 times.


----------



## ohioviper

Count me in. xfx5870 xxx 1005/1326


----------



## snow cakes

updating as we speak


----------



## Kitarist

Ati please reduce the prices so i'll be able to get a 5870 for a nice price


----------



## snow cakes

i was thinking...we should throw a 58xx club party ehh?...lemme knw i'll bring the snow cakes


----------



## soth7676

Got a Asus 5850 on the way to my door...will post the gpu-z when installed


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## NinjaRicer

Totally in. Got an XFX 5850 Black Edition running on my rig right now.


----------



## Q56_Monster

Just got a 5870....I can't believe it's a single GPU! I'm totally impressed by it.

I've only had the card for a day, and here's some benchmarks I got with it.


----------



## Q56_Monster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohioviper*


Count me in. xfx5870 xxx 1005/1326











ohioviper, how'd you unlock the voltage on your xfx card? I can only get up to 1.163 using asus smart doctor. Afterburner won't do it for me.


----------



## tlkamps

Add me to the list

tlkamps Diamond 5870

I am blown away by the sheer power this card has. It is unreal what it can do.


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlkamps* 
Add me to the list

tlkamps Diamond 5870

I am blown away by the sheer power this card has. It is unreal what it can do.

post some benches on how it performs with the 720be ..vantage,3dmark06 etc etc, been looking for 5870 and 720be benches a good while now.

my Asus 5870 will be here on monday








too bad i wont be able to use it how I want cuz im still on my corsair 400w so ill have to declock my cpu to around 3.2-3.4ghz until i get a new psu







.


----------



## Kitarist

Just get a whole new rig lol


----------



## tlkamps

Vantage score - P12895 3DMarks 
CPU Score - 9312 
Graphics Score - 14793

3dMark06 -18410 3DMarks

Furmark - 5480 points

There you go, a 720BE at 3.7ghz and a stock 5870.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlkamps*


Add me to the list

tlkamps Diamond 5870

I am blown away by the sheer power this card has. It is unreal what it can do.


gotchya


----------



## snow cakes

updated everyone, nice cards


----------



## snow cakes

btw if anyone thinks something should be added to the bottom of the OP let me know


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlkamps* 
Vantage score - P12895 3DMarks
CPU Score - 9312
Graphics Score - 14793

3dMark06 -18410 3DMarks

Furmark - 5480 points

There you go, a 720BE at 3.7ghz and a stock 5870.

daamn, i expected better from the x3 clocked at 3.7ghz in vantage
guess i need to upgrade to amd 6 core cpu when it is released


----------



## mitchbowman

can u ad me to


----------



## Ocnewb

Add me to the list please







. Asus 5850


----------



## Formula7

Just ordered my Asus 5850 half an hour ago! Will post pics when I get it! STOKED!


----------



## Yogi

I have mine set at 950/1200 @ 1.3v for gaming. Vrms are getting up to 110c and core at 71 are the temps ok or should I back down a bit?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I have mine set at 950/1200 @ 1.3v for gaming. Vrms are getting up to 110c and core at 71 are the temps ok or should I back down a bit?

that seems awfully low core for 1.3v. what fan settings you running?

and for the record, the ram is rated to 1250mhz by (is it samsung?) by the factory.

and 71 is fine.


----------



## Yogi

I have it on auto and at that temp the fan is at about 70%










Highest I could pass 3DMark06 was 985/1240 and I think that was at 1.35v with 100% fan


----------



## 495

Add me to the list! I just changed my old 4770 with a brand new sapphire 5850... The performance is phenomenal...









Attachment 144651


----------



## grunion

Here's my fan profile, handles all the applied voltages.

Attachment 144673


----------



## 495

First runs, first overclock tries and no tweaking on windows 7:
Attachment 144971
Attachment 144972


----------



## Alatar

XFX 5870


----------



## KaRLiToS

I previously had some issue with my new Vram cooler, the Thermalright VRM-R3, I cut one of the heatpipe and didnt know why my temperature got to 117'C on the Vram...people said it was because of my cut heatpipe, but I wasnt sure since the uncut heatpipe was the important one, so I decided to unistalled my Card and remove both of the aftermarket cooler. By removing the VRM Heatsink I notice I forgot to remove one of the TAPE on the thermal pad, I feel really dumb but I wanted to tell you that its not the heatsink that is defectective, its actually my brain.

But now, everything is back to normal...


----------



## Contagion

First guy with a 5830 right here.


----------



## vicious_fishes

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ml#post8684001

mind doing a benchmark run here contagion? be interesting to see if the 5830 is a good +1 for crossfire.


----------



## cordawg92

Just ordered my ASUS 5870 two days ago!!! I can't wait!


----------



## xira

got an xfx 5850 black on newegg with some giftcards







will follow up with pics


----------



## stock

Seeing as though this club was started on my birthday and I'm the owner of a 5870 (XFX 5870 XXX) then I'd like to join this distinguished band, please


----------



## soth7676

Add me to that growing list please...


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


Add me to that growing list please...


Those are good clocks to sit at soth7676 for a 24/7 use.


----------



## soth7676

Ooooopsie... when I adjusted my fan messed up my clocks...thanks for pointing that out Rico...


----------



## xgeko2

5850 Reporting in for duties =D!!!


----------



## williamdabastrd

I have a HIS 5850 flashed with an ASUS 5870 BIOS. I used Radeon BIOS Editor to also change the fan settings so it runs quieter. Would like to join!


----------



## Rizzle

Add me to the list please, after about a month of waiting FINALLY got my 5870


----------



## NCspecV81

add me down for 4 - 5870's please. Not sure if you guys updated or not.


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


add me down for 4 - 5870's please. Not sure if you guys updated or not.











dooode, you are baaawlin!!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


add me down for 4 - 5870's please. Not sure if you guys updated or not.










Wow, now you've put LN2 as well!? 
Man, that thing must be breaking records!








Do you u game on that, or mostly bench?

btw, why you don't want rep?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


add me down for 4 - 5870's please. Not sure if you guys updated or not.











How cool do those 5870 run side by side ,looks like the fans are blocked off


----------



## Dobbix666

Is it just me or does overclocking an ati HD5850 from 725/1000 to 1000/1250 not give much of a performance boost? It only increased my 3dmark06 score from about 20,100 to 21,500


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dobbix666* 
Is it just me or does overclocking an ati HD5850 from 725/1000 to 1000/1250 not give much of a performance boost? It only increased my 3dmark06 score from about 20,100 to 21,500

WHat are your temperatures at those Frequency, also, what is your core voltage, thans bud.


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dobbix666* 
Is it just me or does overclocking an ati HD5850 from 725/1000 to 1000/1250 not give much of a performance boost? It only increased my 3dmark06 score from about 20,100 to 21,500

compare you vantage stock/oc'd score and you should see a huge difference, my 5870 got 16.5k stock and i bumped it up by 20mhz and it got 17k in vantage


----------



## bradyapba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dobbix666* 
Is it just me or does overclocking an ati HD5850 from 725/1000 to 1000/1250 not give much of a performance boost? It only increased my 3dmark06 score from about 20,100 to 21,500

sounds like the auto throttle is kicking in due to temps.


----------



## Rizzle

seems snow cakes forgot about us







lol


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dobbix666*


Is it just me or does overclocking an ati HD5850 from 725/1000 to 1000/1250 not give much of a performance boost? It only increased my 3dmark06 score from about 20,100 to 21,500


3dmark06 is massively cpu dependant. do a benchmark with a game, my crysis fps at stock was 40, oc'd to 970/1300 is 52. that's about a 33% overclock and a 30% increase in FPS.


----------



## trippinonprozac

add me please









MSI overclocked 5850

will be getting another this weekend.


----------



## snow cakes

updating as we speak, sorry been real busy lately


----------



## 88Nitro

add me plz, new to OC.net, but a proud 5850 owner


----------



## Arclite

Add me, 5850 crossfire


----------



## CapChrizma

Sapphire 5850


----------



## snow cakes

updated, ay arclite how are those xfired 5850s for u? thats my future plan


----------



## badger6021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


updated, ay arclite how are those xfired 5850s for u? thats my future plan










 OVERKILL single 5850 kills any game maxed out even crysis here.


----------



## Jaseore

Dual XFX HD5870's XXX Edition @ 890MHz Cores


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


OVERKILL single 5850 kills any game maxed out even crysis here.


Welcome to OCN


----------



## mrhandy65

count me in.. i feel like im the only one here with a 5870 in a antec 300 though.. lol


----------



## SpeedNut

Add me to the group! XFX 5870 XXX Edition and I'm liking it.... a LOT.


----------



## xira




----------



## T120ted

Add me. Wouldn't be caught dead without my ATI. XFX 5870 here.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T120ted*


Add me. Wouldn't be caught dead without my ATI. XFX 5870 here.











Do you have you CPU , NB and both graphic Cards on the same Loop?


----------



## T120ted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Do you have you CPU , NB and both graphic Cards on the same Loop?


It's dual pump dual rads dual res on same loop. I usually have two individual loops but it was hard fitting it all in this build and not just looking plain ugly with no air flow. My temps on load are 60C-63C so it's better than I expected. The 12 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons may help a little on that part, lol, 6on triple rad and 4 on dual rad in push pull configs.. Maybe a better pic? My camera sucks and makes everything look terrible.


----------



## elson

add me! 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bk4dp/


----------



## snow cakes

lol so many people are goin XFX all of a sudden, are they free now?


----------



## tanderson

here are my gf's


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T120ted*


It's dual pump dual rads dual res on same loop. I usually have two individual loops but it was hard fitting it all in this build and not just looking plain ugly with no air flow. My temps on load are 60C-63C so it's better than I expected. The 12 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons may help a little on that part, lol, 6on triple rad and 4 on dual rad in push pull configs.. Maybe a better pic? My camera sucks and makes everything look terrible.


Ok, so you say your Camera is terrible, but I see a god damm nice PC, It must be so beautiful in front of my eyes.


----------



## SpeedNut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


lol so many people are goin XFX all of a sudden, are they free now?


One of the highlighted cards in a 15% BCB deal on CircuitCity.com/TigerDirect a few weeks ago might do it


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## kiwwanna

Attachment 145703*Update* Just got my second 5870!


----------



## rico2001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Attachment 145703*Update* Just got my second 5870!


Nice rig, like the fan blowing across the cards.

A thanks to *snow cakes* for his dedication to updating the thread.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rico2001*


Nice rig, like the fan blowing across the cards.

A thanks to *snow cakes* for his dedication to updating the thread.











Thanks, I had to use chop-sticks to hold it. It's solid but I need something else.. Or i'll just paint them


----------



## fssbzz

count me in.
how to join
my 5850


----------



## snow cakes

I will update ASAP sorry for the delay, I'm replenishing my health bar.


----------



## twistedneck

In my dual 5870 setup i had to set the top card to manual mode, fan at 37% now both cards never go over 61C at full load. at first it was top card at 76C under load, bottom card 61C.

I even got a 150cfm fan and mounted pointing directly between the two cards - into the 2" gap.. cooled the top card by a mere 1C.

Set the 5970 to manual as well.. 42% fan, now it runs 62C max.

How long do these fans last? i wish ati fan control would adjust that automatically. OH and my dual 5870 setup (i7) is 20fps faster in battlefield than the i5 5970. 120fps vs. 100fps. same res 1920 x 1200 ultra high.

love these cards in the pics. no need to post my own since these systems shown are perfect examples.


----------



## soth7676

Update...got a second Asus 5850 on the way...WOOOT!!!


----------



## Rizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soth7676* 
Update...got a second Asus 5850 on the way...WOOOT!!!

a 2.8ghz tri core with dual 5850s? you will have bottlenecks, shuda gotten a 965 then the 5850 lol ..but good luck either way meh


----------



## KoukiFC3S

If I enable unofficial overclocking in MSI Afterburner and oc to 950MHz, my card stays in 3D mode all the time.

Is that normal?


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Benches were run with the just released 10.3A. Benchmark is a fraps run from the beginning of the game. Starting just after the intro text and running all the way till you take control of your character for the first time. Was the best way to replicate the same Performance over a series of runs.

I messed with the renderaheadlimit to see what it would do. I tested a Renderaheadlimit of 0, but it ran 1 to 2 fps total. Completely unplayable.

Also for run 6 and 7 I installed the Catalyst 10.3pre Crossfire profiles to see if it would make a difference It didn't change the min or max frames but I did notice a slightly smoother performace across the images. For runs 1 through 5 There were no Profiles installed. As I could not find a download for them along with the 10.3a driver.

Machine Specs:
i7 975 @ 4.2 ghz
6gb Corsair Dominator Ram @ 1600 mhz
2 x 5870 Vapor-x Rev 2 @ 900/1300
Xfi Fatal!ty Platnium edition
ASUS p9x58d
Corsair h50
3x 24" LG LED LCD
Active Display Port Adaptor
Attached Thumbnails
BF:BC2 10.3A Eyefinity Benches-bfbc2-benchie.jpg


 http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...y-benches.html


----------



## doc2142

Getting my XFX 5870 next week will join this club!!!!


----------



## snow cakes

update will happen tmorw morning i promise


----------



## frickfrock999

I love my 5850, being in the club would own hardcore


----------



## trippinonprozac

UPDATE -

I now have 2 MSI 5850s @ 1000 mhz core and 1125 mem 24/7


----------



## trippinonprozac

just did some benchmarks with the second card in and wow!

see attached... 4.3ghz on the i7 860 with HT on.


----------



## xira

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistedneck*


In my dual 5870 setup i had to set the top card to manual mode, fan at 37% now both cards never go over 61C at full load. at first it was top card at 76C under load, bottom card 61C.

I even got a 150cfm fan and mounted pointing directly between the two cards - into the 2" gap.. cooled the top card by a mere 1C.

Set the 5970 to manual as well.. 42% fan, now it runs 62C max.

How long do these fans last? i wish ati fan control would adjust that automatically. OH and my dual 5870 setup (i7) is 20fps faster in battlefield than the i5 5970. 120fps vs. 100fps. same res 1920 x 1200 ultra high.
love these cards in the pics. no need to post my own since these systems shown are perfect examples.










longer than you'll own the card most likely, afaik auto bios control doesnt kick up the fans till 86c or so.. i think it was more of a noise issue to ati, as the cards can take heat even if it's more than we prefer to run them at

edit: i set my afterburner profile for 50% in 3d, 2d is on auto.


----------



## xira

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


If I enable unofficial overclocking in MSI Afterburner and oc to 950MHz, my card stays in 3D mode all the time.

Is that normal?


make sure you make a profile with default settings and set it as your 2d profile in the afterburner options, then set your oc as 3d.


----------



## t0adphr0g

Add me to the list!

I run with dual HD 5850's in CrossfireX


----------



## buffalofloyd

Has anyone here had issues with their XFX 5870? I am having problems with mine. There seems to be horizontal issues. When I game, watch movies, or run some benchmark testes in 3dmark06 or vantage. It seems like studdering where one part of the screen is not in sync with the other and it does not look like a fluid motion. I have really noticed it when playing Crysis during the cut scenes and even during gameplay. I am running the card at stock speeds with stock settings. I imagine this is not normal.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Has anyone here had issues with their XFX 5870? I am having problems with mine. There seems to be horizontal issues. When I game, watch movies, or run some benchmark testes in 3dmark06 or vantage. It seems like studdering where one part of the screen is not in sync with the other and it does not look like a fluid motion. I have really noticed it when playing Crysis during the cut scenes and even during gameplay. I am running the card at stock speeds with stock settings. I imagine this is not normal.


Turn on VSync.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


Turn on VSync.










Doesn't that kind of limit your FPS and cap the true performance of this card? In any case, I did try that and it did not work.


----------



## buffalofloyd

I am in the process of trying to RMA the card back to XFX for a replacement. I don't know what else to do. I've only had the card for just over a month and it's been like this from the beginning.


----------



## iGuitarGuy




----------



## buffalofloyd

For those of you who might be interested here are a few awful pics I took of the gfx issues I'm having. If you look closely at the pics you will see the horizontal artifacts I'm talking about.

The first pic it runs across the top third of the screen. The second pic it's on the bottom third. The 3rd pic I think it's obvious and on the 4th it runs across the guys nose. It's not always there but when there is lots of movement and bright scenes it becomes very prevalent.


----------



## xira

Looks like screen tearing on a 60Hz monitor. Nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xira*


Looks like screen tearing on a 60Hz monitor. Nothing out of the ordinary


I also hooked it up to my 52" Samsung LCD HDTV and the same thing happened.


----------



## Meaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
I also hooked it up to my 52" Samsung LCD HDTV and the same thing happened.

You hooked it up to another 60hz monitor and still saw tearing. And?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meaker* 
You hooked it up to another 60hz monitor and still saw tearing. And?

So this is common for all monitors that are 60hz with this card? So the solution is get a different card or buy a different monitor? It looks awful. What card or monitor do you recommend?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
So this is common for all monitors that are 60hz with this card? So the solution is get a different card or buy a different monitor? It looks awful. What card or monitor do you recommend?

I have heard issues similar to this dependent on some monitors...you could try running at 59hz or 61...I have heard that works for some people...I know..pretty random suggestion but its better then RMA at this point.


----------



## Mr. Mention

There is obviously something wrong with that video card. The response time on any recent monitor should eliminate most blur effects . Those screen shots are not normal in any scenario .


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mention*


There is obviously something wrong with that video card. The response time on any recent monitor should eliminate most blur effects . Those screen shots are not normal in any scenario .


That is my thought process as well. From what ppl are saying it sounds like this is normal and you just have to deal with a choppy picture. My comp monitor is 60hz and I have tried turning on vsync and it doesn't alleviate the problem. I don't see any place I can adjust the hz of my monitor either. It prolly maxes out at 60hz. My HDTV is 120hz and I still had the same issues. I dunno. I'm still new at most of this but buying a $400 VGA and have a substandard picture is very depressing.


----------



## Mr. Mention

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
That is my thought process as well. From what ppl are saying it sounds like this is normal and you just have to deal with a choppy picture. My comp monitor is 60hz and I have tried turning on vsync and it doesn't alleviate the problem. I don't see any place I can adjust the hz of my monitor either. It prolly maxes out at 60hz. My HDTV is 120hz and I still had the same issues. I dunno. I'm still new at most of this but buying a $400 VGA and have a substandard picture is very depressing.

I used to own that exact model monitor before and never had that problem. You can see it very noticeably in the last screenshot ! If you have turned on Vsync and it doesn't work then try to force it in the Control Center . If none of this works then RMA that card .


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mention*


I used to own that exact model monitor before and never had that problem. You can see it very noticeably in the last screenshot ! If you have turned on Vsync and it doesn't work then try to force it in the Control Center . If none of this works then RMA that card .


Keep in mind that the last picture is in motion and that's why it's blurred like that. It doesn't actually look like that when I play. I only posted that pic cause you can faintly see a horizontal issue up around the nose where the frames are not in sync. Actually, I shouldn't have posted that pic cause it awful and gives the wrong impression. The other 3 pics it's a little easier to see.


----------



## staryoshi

After a brief fling with crossfire MSI 5770 hawks, I'm back to my PCS+ 5870. My Physx card... I mean 9800GTGE just came in


----------



## buffalofloyd

I talked with the support team at XFX and apparently he is echoing what a some have said already. It is a refresh issue with the 60hz monitors and there's nothing that can be done. That's comforting.


----------



## wh-ATI

Count me in. ASUS 5850 ova here


----------



## psychok9

Hello guys!
Someone tried to flash an Sapphire Toxic *5850* card with Sapphire Vapor-X *5870* bios?
Maybe it have the same pcb/voltage control?


----------



## ryman546

yah its the 60hz monitor. happens sometimes on mine as well.


----------



## Deathclaw

i've got a question
what you think is better
to leave fan on 5850 at default which makes it go to 30% and temps while folding are about 70Â°C
when i crank it up to 100% it drops to 50Â°
looking longterm since i plan to have this card for many years to come
what is better to leave it at higher temp or at higher fan speed?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


i've got a question
what you think is better
to leave fan on 5850 at default which makes it go to 30% and temps while folding are about 70Â°C
when i crank it up to 100% it drops to 50Â°
looking longterm since i plan to have this card for many years to come
what is better to leave it at higher temp or at higher fan speed?


70 degrees won't kill it.

the cards are warranted with the auto fan profile so..


----------



## ryman546

you do not want your fan near max at all times or youll have to replace it quicker then the card itself. Card is within safe long term temps at 80 or less. I have a user defined auto setting in msi afterburner runs at 30% all time and as temp gets to 70 its at like 50%


----------



## toeknee

Well, I just got my new XFX Ati Radeon 5850 last week, but can only tweek it to 775/1125 on the Catalyst Control Center. Should I delete it and use MSI Afterburner? I want to tweek it to 850/1200


----------



## doc2142

Can I join the club pretty please???


----------



## xira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
I talked with the support team at XFX and apparently he is echoing what a some have said already. It is a refresh issue with the 60hz monitors and there's nothing that can be done. That's comforting.

Try this (assuming we're talking DX11):

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/66...ml#post8833867


----------



## xira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toeknee* 
Well, I just got my new XFX Ati Radeon 5850 last week, but can only tweek it to 775/1125 on the Catalyst Control Center. Should I delete it and use MSI Afterburner? I want to tweek it to 850/1200

yes, and open afterburner.cfg and set unofficaloverclocking to 1

edit: you don't need to delete CCC, just remove it from startup via start > msconfig


----------



## toeknee

Thanks for your help buddy! I got it to 825/1175.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xira*


Try this (assuming we're talking DX11):

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/66...ml#post8833867


Wow, I want to say just a couple things here. First off, thank you very much for the suggestion. I downloaded Rivatuner and only kept the D3DOverider to use vsync and tipple buffering and it worked perfectly. Totally took away the tearing for Crysis I was experiencing! Amazing, I could not get vsync and tripple buffering to work in CCC but yet this program is able to do it? Hmm... any reason for this?

This makes me think that maybe I should just disregard using CCC at all and use the MSI Afterburner. Recommended? I have not overclocked my 5870 at all yet cause I don't know what I'm doing and am not really sure what overclocking will do for it. It's already pretty fast. I see you gave someone else on here a tip to disable CCC in startup and set unofficialoverclocking to 1 in the .cfg. What does that do exactly?

Thanks for your help and positive rep for you!

Jim


----------



## SCAVENGER1

should add me to this list since i have had mine for some time now


----------



## xira

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Wow, I want to say just a couple things here. First off, thank you very much for the suggestion. I downloaded Rivatuner and only kept the D3DOverider to use vsync and tipple buffering and it worked perfectly. Totally took away the tearing for Crysis I was experiencing! Amazing, I could not get vsync and tripple buffering to work in CCC but yet this program is able to do it? Hmm... any reason for this?

This makes me think that maybe I should just disregard using CCC at all and use the MSI Afterburner. Recommended? I have not overclocked my 5870 at all yet cause I don't know what I'm doing and am not really sure what overclocking will do for it. It's already pretty fast. I see you gave someone else on here a tip to disable CCC in startup and set unofficialoverclocking to 1 in the .cfg. What does that do exactly?

Thanks for your help and positive rep for you!

Jim


It enables you to overclock your card past the artificial limit set by CCC in Afterburner.

You can run afterburner without OCing to manually control or auto define automatic fan speeds or just use it to monitor temps/etc.

Just remove CCC from running at startup (win+r msconfig > startup > uncheck) and have Afterburner run at startup.. You can still access CCC when you need to change options but it doesn't run when it doesn't need to.

There are a platitude of reasons why vsync doesn't work in some games and works in others, it's mostly just programming. Most people have this problem in DX11, but for whatever reason you're having it in Crysis (Which doesn't surprise me, it's up there with buggy games that got left behind by their developers.)

I personally do not mind screen tearing, but I also acknowledge that I am weird.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xira* 
It enables you to overclock your card past the artificial limit set by CCC in Afterburner.

You can run afterburner without OCing to manually control or auto define automatic fan speeds or just use it to monitor temps/etc.

Just remove CCC from running at startup (win+r msconfig > startup > uncheck) and have Afterburner run at startup.. You can still access CCC when you need to change options but it doesn't run when it doesn't need to.

There are a platitude of reasons why vsync doesn't work in some games and works in others, it's mostly just programming. Most people have this problem in DX11, but for whatever reason you're having it in Crysis (Which doesn't surprise me, it's up there with buggy games that got left behind by their developers.)

I personally do not mind screen tearing, but I also acknowledge that I am weird.

Ok, forgive my ignorance but what will oc'ing my card actually do for me? With my type card is it even necessary at this point?

As far as setting the value to 1 in the .cfg file, what will that do? The tearing bothers me a lttle but to know I have the option to remedy it I I choose is a bit advantge. This happened in Crysis Warhead as well. The CCC doesn't seem to really apply any of the settings I manually set it to so I think I'll use Afterburner. As far as the other settings in CCC I'm not really sure what they all do. Adaptive AA, AI advanced etc..

Thanks


----------



## xira

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


Ok, forgive my ignorance but what will oc'ing my card actually do for me? With my type card is it even necessary at this point?

As far as setting the value to 1 in the .cfg file, what will that do? The tearing bothers me a lttle but to know I have the option to remedy it I I choose is a bit advantge. This happened in Crysis Warhead as well. The CCC doesn't seem to really apply any of the settings I manually set it to so I think I'll use Afterburner. As far as the other settings in CCC I'm not really sure what they all do. Adaptive AA, AI advanced etc..

Thanks


This setting enables you to overclock past the artifical limit set by ATI, as I said in my last post.

Increasing the frequency to the core/ram will increase speeds. (Frequencies to Processors are asynchronous to speed) These cards have lots of OC headroom for several reasons (low power consumption, and the fact that ATi undervolted/underclocked them to better facilitate consumers with weaker PSUs.)

I have seen benchmarks on these forums showing a 5850 OC'd to 1000Mhz and have a netgain of about 10fps in the Crysis benchmark. This is _substantial_ performance increase.

Ultimately it is your call if you'd like to or not, but as I said even with stock cooling (which are very good on this series of cards) you have quite a bit of OC headroom. As you can see in my sig I have my card OC'd to 900/1250 - I _could_ push it to 1Ghz but I'm not satasfied with the amount of voltages I have to push into my card to achieve it, and again this will differ from card to card (even if they're the same model). There's several howto threads and previously posted threads regarding this matter so I suggest you do a bit of reading







Again we're here to help but it's a commonly well spoken question and there are plenty of great threads on this forums to educate yourself with..

with that said, welcome to OCN and I'm glad to have helped.

P.S.: I leave CCC installed but not running just in case I need to modify any sort of display setting, there's no real reason to get rid of it.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xira*


This setting enables you to overclock past the artifical limit set by ATI, as I said in my last post.

Increasing the frequency to the core/ram will increase speeds. (Frequencies to Processors are asynchronous to speed) These cards have lots of OC headroom for several reasons (low power consumption, and the fact that ATi undervolted/underclocked them to better facilitate consumers with weaker PSUs.)

I have seen benchmarks on these forums showing a 5850 OC'd to 1000Mhz and have a netgain of about 10fps in the Crysis benchmark. This is _substantial_ performance increase.

Ultimately it is your call if you'd like to or not, but as I said even with stock cooling (which are very good on this series of cards) you have quite a bit of OC headroom. As you can see in my sig I have my card OC'd to 900/1250 - I _could_ push it to 1Ghz but I'm not satasfied with the amount of voltages I have to push into my card to achieve it, and again this will differ from card to card (even if they're the same model). There's several howto threads and previously posted threads regarding this matter so I suggest you do a bit of reading







Again we're here to help but it's a commonly well spoken question and there are plenty of great threads on this forums to educate yourself with..

with that said, welcome to OCN and I'm glad to have helped.

P.S.: I leave CCC installed but not running just in case I need to modify any sort of display setting, there's no real reason to get rid of it.


Great, thanks a lot for the help and some education. I will prolly leave at stck speeds for now cause it's performing fine so far. However, I would imaging that if overclocking may increase your fps this would also increase tearing artifacts if it gets too high, no? This of course may be dependant on which game your playing as well because some games tend to tear more than others, right? Playing Bioshock for example I did not have vsync enabled and didn't notice any tearing.

Cheers


----------



## xira

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
Great, thanks a lot for the help and some education. I will prolly leave at stck speeds for now cause it's performing fine so far. However, I would imaging that if overclocking may increase your fps this would also increase tearing artifacts if it gets too high, no? This of course may be dependant on which game your playing as well because some games tend to tear more than others, right? Playing Bioshock for example I did not have vsync enabled and didn't notice any tearing.

Cheers

I will attempt to explain both screen tearing and artifacting for you:

Vsync:

This option caps your framerate to your monitors refresh rate (most are 60 hertz, and thus 60fps)

When your framerate exceeds this number your monitor cannot display every single frame onto the display, and this is why you see vertical "tearing" or a skip of displaying frames on to the display. This has nothing to do with any sort of overclocking or artifacting:

Artifacting:

Artifacting is when something in the videocard is malfunctioning and altering the rendered image (most frequently things like lines, or white/red dots)

Most artifacting from overclocking in games almost always comes from corruption in memory due to too much heat.

The ATi 5 Series cards uses ECC (Error Correcting) memory and thus will not artifact due to this reason, and thus while benching it is important to monitor and record your FPS to make sure you're actually seeing a yield.

If you are happy with the FPS you're getting now sure, but remember these cards have a very high OC potential, and safely for that matter (because of reasons stated above)

I know these are probably not the best descriptions but I am trying to break them down to be as easily understood as possible.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Thanks again. I appreciate your Informative answers and Im sorry if your repeating yourself. I still do have a couple questions but I'll search around to see if I can find answers to them. you have been very helpful. Take care.


----------



## 495

Good news dudes! After reading virtually all reviews on the gtx480 and the gtx470 out there now, it seems that fermi blows, and the 58** series rock on. Especially in the power consumption, sound levels and temperatures part.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *495*


Good news dudes! After reading virtually all reviews on the gtx480 and the gtx470 out there now, it seems that fermi blows, and the 58** series rock on. Especially in the power consumption, sound levels and temperatures part.










Yea i read those also and people are trying to put 2 gtx480's vs 1 5970 instead of 2x 5870's and call it a fair fight o well...


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *495*


Good news dudes! After reading virtually all reviews on the gtx480 and the gtx470 out there now, it seems that fermi blows, and the 58** series rock on. Especially in the power consumption, sound levels and temperatures part.










I wouldn't say its good news all around, I was hoping they'd be stronger, thus invoking more of a power and/or price battle. As of now it seems with the GTX 4xx cards you get tiny bit more performance for a lot more wattage/heat and a little more cashola. I will hold final judgment until I actually get a 470 in my hands but as of now it looks like crossfired 5850s is the way to go for the price/power/performance ratio...


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *torquejunky*


I wouldn't say its good news all around, I was hoping they'd be stronger, thus invoking more of a power and/or price battle. As of now it seems with the GTX 4xx cards you get tiny bit more performance for a lot more wattage/heat and a little more cashola. I will hold final judgment until I actually get a 470 in my hands but as of now it looks like crossfired 5850s is the way to go for the price/power/performance ratio...


----------



## Rightwing

Ya I am not impressed with fermi either.It really suck's that these were not better card's after all this time.


----------



## orangeTheory

Lovin' my new 5850, sign me up


----------



## Mikezilla

I'm in with a vapor x


----------



## Starbuck5000

Anyone know of any 5870 2GB's that use the reference PCB?, I need reference PCB as it needs to fit a full cover waterblock.


----------



## Tatakai All

I keep hearing that in order to to get past ccc limitations, I'll need to DL afterburner and config file and set a unoffical overclock setting to "1." The thing is that I don't know how to go about doing this, sorry noob action, I know. But it would be really helpful if someone could walk me through it. Again, sorry about the noobishness and keep the flaming to a minimum please.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I keep hearing that in order to to get past ccc limitations, I'll need to DL afterburner and config file and set a unoffical overclock setting to "1." The thing is that I don't know how to go about doing this, sorry noob action, I know. But it would be really helpful if someone could walk me through it. Again, sorry about the noobishness and keep the flaming to a minimum please.










Follow the pic

Attachment 148114


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I keep hearing that in order to to get past ccc limitations, I'll need to DL afterburner and config file and set a unoffical overclock setting to "1." The thing is that I don't know how to go about doing this, sorry noob action, I know. But it would be really helpful if someone could walk me through it. Again, sorry about the noobishness and keep the flaming to a minimum please.










1. Uninstall CCC, just keep the driver
2. Download MSI Afterburner
3. Install Afterburner, don't open it yet
4. Go to-- C:\\Program Files (x86)\\MSI Afterburner and locate MSIAfterburner.cfg (or wherever you installed it)
5. Right click and select Open With...
6. Open with Windows Word Pad
7. Find where it says EnableUnofficialOverclocking = 0 and change the 0 to a 1
8. Save it, and close Word Pad
9. Read the "how to overclock your ATI GPU" thread 5 more times before proceeding. http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html
10. Install something like GPU-z to monitor all your temps 
11. Open Afterburner and have fun!

Good luck


----------



## Tatakai All

Alright, so I got that far and changed it, but I can't save it. Something about needing the same path and save name or something. How do I save the changes?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Alright, so I got that far and changed it, but I can't save it. Something about needing the same path and save name or something. How do I save the changes?


Save, that's all I do, not save as.


----------



## torquejunky

yeah just click the little floppy disk icon to save it...


----------



## Tatakai All

I uninstalled ccc and reinstalled afterburner and did all the steps, but its keeps saying cannot save make sure path and save file are the same. I save it under C:\\Program Files (x86)\\MSI Afterburner and locate MSIAfterburner.cfg where it is located and no go. Only same thing with the cannot save.


----------



## torquejunky

two suggestions:
1. Open with Wordpad instead of Notepad and just "Ctrl-S" to save it after editing.
2. Make sure the file is not read-only, but that should give you a different error so...IDK


----------



## NoGuru

My 5850 will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torquejunky* 
two suggestions:
1. Open with Wordpad instead of Notepad and just "Ctrl-S" to save it after editing.
2. Make sure the file is not read-only, but that should give you a different error so...IDK

Now I get denied. Ouch, denial sucks.


----------



## Contagion

Got my new 5870.





































If you want you can add my review to the OP.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Now I get denied. Ouch, denial sucks.










Maybe you can try running wordpad as "administrator", if you have already made sure that it is not read-only.

U can also try copying the file elsewhere, editing the copy and pasting it back over the original (maybe no difference there but who knows...







).


----------



## miyo

My 5870.


----------



## Whimsical Kite

rockin a xfx 5870, pics tomorrow.


----------



## kellygtp

5850 here, pics up later!


----------



## paccman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I uninstalled ccc and reinstalled afterburner and did all the steps, but its keeps saying cannot save make sure path and save file are the same. I save it under C:\\Program Files (x86)\\MSI Afterburner and locate MSIAfterburner.cfg where it is located and no go. Only same thing with the cannot save.










On some systems you may get an error when you try to save the MSIAfterburner.cfg file. First make sure Afterburner is fully closed, including the icon in the system tray. If this does not help, you need to take ownership of the file before editing it. The easiest way to do this is to follow this guide. Once you have done that, right click on MSIAfterburner.cfg and click 'Take Ownership' from the context menu. Then open up the file in wordpad follow the procedure in Step 2 and save it. If you still receive an error message, describe it in a reply to this thread.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windo...menu-in-vista/


----------



## paccman

Can I join this club?


----------



## tlkamps

Well going to be running crossfire 5870's. Bought one Thursday. Unfortunately I lost one this weekend to a random death. RMA is in process and hopefully will get his replacement back.


----------



## snow cakes

haven't updated been extremely busy, sorry bout that, in like a half hour I will be updating this club and the xfire club.. Cheers


----------



## snow cakes

updated, all 27 new members


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
I keep hearing that in order to to get past ccc limitations, I'll need to DL afterburner and config file and set a unoffical overclock setting to "1." The thing is that I don't know how to go about doing this, sorry noob action, I know. But it would be really helpful if someone could walk me through it. Again, sorry about the noobishness and keep the flaming to a minimum please.









Forgot to mention if I could join the club.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Forgot to mention if I could join the club.

for sure, just added you ma dude


----------



## Alfwich

Just ordered my HD5870, coming from 8800GT's in SLI, can't wait!!!









Going to keep one 8800GT for physx.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alfwich* 
Just ordered my HD5870, coming from 8800GT's in SLI, can't wait!!!









Going to keep one 8800GT for physx.

added


----------



## staryoshi

I'm on there as #248 with a Powercolor HD 5850, but after running several different configs, I finally settled with my 5870. Powercolor PCS+ HD5870. Fantastic card









I was going to use a 9800GTGE for PhysX but my mini-ITX rig poached it


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


I'm on there as #248 with a Powercolor HD 5850, but after running several different configs, I finally settled with my 5870. Powercolor PCS+ HD5870. Fantastic card









I was going to use a 9800GTGE for PhysX but my mini-ITX rig poached it










fixed it


----------



## NoGuru

I have not flashed the BIOS yet, but this is what I have so far. Look about right?


----------



## buffalofloyd

aww hell... you can toss me on the list as well


----------



## NoGuru

Will replacing the stock TIM on my card void my warranty?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd* 
aww hell... you can toss me on the list as well









sure thing, added you


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Will replacing the stock TIM on my card void my warranty?

Yep, if you tell them that is








(please note that I am not suggesting that you do or don't do anything







).


----------



## Penryn

Joinage please!


----------



## Sheyster

Add me in too. Just got my brand new HD5850. So far I'm up to 950 Mhz at 1.25 v.


----------



## NoGuru

I thought if I flashed to the ASUS BIOS that I would have control over the voltage in afterbunner, but this is not the case. How do I control the voltage?

Edit: Never mind, I found it in the settings.


----------



## Ovlovian

Add
Just got my 5830


----------



## NoGuru

151% OC on core


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


151% OC on core


I really hope you're joking.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
I really hope you're joking.

Not according to GPU-Z http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ds5gz/


----------



## snow cakes

updated, wow what a beautiful day out...beerbaque time, if u wanna come message me i'll send u the address


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Add me please just received mine from Newegg thanks.


----------



## SCAVENGER1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


updated, wow what a beautiful day out...beerbaque time, if u wanna come message me i'll send u the address


yeah i got my grill on to !! it hit 78F yesterday and now it is 70F here top side of Illinois and it just going to get better. but i got some moving to do between all of this which sucks









thanks for adding me to the list


----------



## snow cakes

Added


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


updated, wow what a beautiful day out...beerbaque time, if u wanna come message me i'll send u the address


Just let me know what to bring. Oh, beer ya say!

Here is where I'm at now, 30 min Kombuster stable http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/22mkb/


----------



## ali7up

add me in:




currently running at 775/1125, gonna try to shoot for 1000/1200


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ali7up* 
add me in:



currently running at 775/1125, gonna try to shoot for 1000/1200

1) Purchase expensive parts
2) Take out of box
3) Place expensive part onto carpet
4) RMA
5) ???
6) No profit


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
1) Purchase expensive parts
2) Take out of box
3) Place expensive part onto carpet
4) RMA
5) ???
6) No profit

Yeah,
Putting your brand new 5850 (or even an old one) on a carpet is... well... not a good idea


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Yeah,
Putting your brand new 5850 (or even an old one) on a carpet is... well... not a good idea










A general misconception!! Only thing to really worry about is accidentally stepping on it =)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
A general misconception!! Only thing to really worry about is accidentally stepping on it =)

Not true^ carpet holds static electricity, and can discharge when metal touches it.

http://www.hometips.com/repair-fix/c...ectricity.html


----------



## emperorcore_i7

Still waiting to hit that buy me button for the HD5870 eyefinity 6. Arrrrghhhh.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Not true^ carpet holds static electricity, and can discharge when metal touches it.

http://www.hometips.com/repair-fix/c...ectricity.html

Yes but it does not generate it! There has to be something there to help the carpet generate the static or there is no static! And there also has to be a energy exchange.

Ive had so much hardware laying around on carpet and it never does anything to it. because carpet doesn't generate static. Now if he had that nice new shinny video card and was rubbing it across the carpet wrapped in a sock then i might be worried a bit lol.


----------



## ggnikkaz

not to be rude, but why r u the 58** club leader , when you dont even have a 58** card?


----------



## L36

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/efree/


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Not according to GPU-Z http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ds5gz/

I meant because the stock core clock is 725 not 400.


----------



## mitchbowman

got a quick question everyone, if i was to buy another 5850 and not run them in cross-fire would that give me the ability to run 6 monitors or still just 3


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
got a quick question everyone, if i was to buy another 5850 and not run them in cross-fire would that give me the ability to run 6 monitors or still just 3

Well I can, I think so at least, I got 2x Dvi and one HDMI on the cards, so 6outputs total at least. Same on 5850 right? Not sure if it works with all the outputs at the same time though...


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Well I can, I think so at least, I got 2x Dvi and one HDMI on the cards, so 6outputs total at least. Same on 5850 right? Not sure if it works with all the outputs at the same time though...

Yes the 5850 has the same outputs as the 5870 there a very similar card but what i was unsure of was that if i could use all 6 and i don't know if this is correct but i herd that when CF is enabled you can only use the 3 outputs on the primary card

But THANKS


----------



## IEATFISH

If you could update me, I have an HIS 5870 showing up on Monday.







I'm selling some 5770s I have and eventually I'll see if anyone is up for a 5850 + cash for a 5870 trade and I'll crossfire the 5870s. For now, I'll 5870 + 5850 though.


----------



## wuyanxu

out with old, in with new:





add me please!


----------



## Ulver

Hey guys, 
my 5850's fan speeds up like crazy (maybe 100%) when windows is initializing, some times (no rule or pattern that I can see. It can happen at any reset or when turning it on but it happens at least once every 3 days).
Although this is not a problem it does scare the **** out of me when it happens. 
Does anyone have had something like this?

So just to sum it up: boot and post is normal, windows initializing= sudden speed-up, desktop load= fan speeds back to normal. Behavior and performance is perfect at all other times. Speed is set to auto and it is not OCed.


----------



## mitchbowman

I think that is quite normal (well i hope it is as it happens to me to







)

I don't know exactly what happens but i think that it might just be CCC starting and applying your settings.


----------



## Kaishi

My new 5870 E6. I bought it on launch-day. It runs great <3


----------



## orangeTheory

There's nothing wrong with your fan speeding up like that, unless it happens frequently or for long periods of time. And yes, it does sound like a jet plane


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaishi* 


My new 5870 E6. I bought it on launch-day. It runs great <3

wait which version is this with the 2gb of ram? thats awsome m8


----------



## cyang09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kaishi* 


My new 5870 E6. I bought it on launch-day. It runs great <3

I wanted one of those lol came out 2 weeks after I got my 5870. Kind of sad but oh well. The weird thing is how come the benchmark on page one says the 5850 x2 and 5870 x2 is running fps less than the single cards?


----------



## kga92

Just ordered a Powercolor 5870


----------



## ekko

hello,
im very interested in joining
ill get you all the info when i get home
i have the 5850 sapphire modern warfare 2 edition


----------



## Nwanko

Add me! Sapphire 5850(Asus 5870 bios)


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ekko* 
hello,
im very interested in joining
ill get you all the info when i get home
i have the 5850 sapphire modern warfare 2 edition

lol didnt' even know they made one i wanna see that post some pics


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


I think that is quite normal (well i hope it is as it happens to me to







)

I don't know exactly what happens but i think that it might just be CCC starting and applying your settings.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *orangeTheory*


There's nothing wrong with your fan speeding up like that, unless it happens frequently or for long periods of time. And yes, it does sound like a jet plane










Yeah, its kind of loud, since theres nothing else going on at that time, but it takes 3-5 seconds in average and its very infrequent. 
Good to know








Thanks guys!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


lol didnt' even know they made one i wanna see that post some pics


I think its just the box (and the game inside of course) that are different. Those lame stickers on the card are the same as everyone else's


----------



## sepheroth003

Add me please, I'm excited I just placed my order from newegg.

Sapphire 5850 1gb non reference


----------



## soulj4h

After ten years of using Nvidia products.. Nvidia gave me no choice but to jump ship. Fermi seems like a last second solution to save face.. and I can't see myself investing in a product that runs like a heater and eats power like a fat kid in a candy store. Was hoping to SLI my 260, and now I dunno what to do with it. Guess I gotta cut my losses and count it as a bad investment.

Purchased a Sapphire 5850 toxic for $300.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Add me to the list please








I have an XFX 5850 and I'm simply loving it <3


----------



## alanpsk

58xx FTW !!















oh and please add me









Thanks !!!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soulj4h*


After ten years of using Nvidia products.. Nvidia gave me no choice but to jump ship. Fermi seems like a last second solution to save face.. and I can't see myself investing in a product that runs like a heater and eats power like a fat kid in a candy store. Was hoping to SLI my 260, and now I dunno what to do with it. Guess I gotta cut my losses and count it as a bad investment.

Purchased a Sapphire 5850 toxic for $300.


U can still use your 260 as a physx dedicated card


----------



## The Wannabe

Just got my 5850 an hour ago (upgraded from 5770), from the excitement I totally forgot to take few pics before putting it in..


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alanpsk*


58xx FTW !!















oh and please add me









Thanks !!!












Your pic is named 5870d.jpg, is that "d" stand for dusty?


----------



## JH4DC5

Ordered a Visiontek 5850 today from tigerdirect. It should be here next Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## alanpsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


Your pic is named 5870d.jpg, is that "d" stand for dusty?










lol...sorry bout the dusty case...that's just my abandon 5870 case since i upgraded my cooler to Accelero TTPro...


----------



## jj775

Well here is my vantage score


----------



## buffalofloyd

I'm curious if anyone using HD5870 has had a rough time playing the game Metro 2033 with the settings maxed out? The game is visually very beautiful but at the cost of some performance. I would have thought this card could play all the games out right now on max settings but this game kind of cripples my card if all the settings are maxed out and I'll get frame rates below 30fps. I'm wondering if it's just my card or just the game? I should mention that I was playing with my card overclocked at 1.187v/975mhz/1275mhz. The game didn't respond well if I tried to bump it up to 1000/1300... it ended up crashing a few times.

I have downloaded the GPU tool and used it to stress test my GPU from the guide here http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html I have also downloaded Furmark 1.8.0 and had some mixed results.

I have a XFX 5870 and have a nice stable overclock (it seems so far) at 1.187v 975/1275. It gets stable results in the GPU tool and Furmark and my games don't seem to crash. Is this a decent overclock for this card? I see others that have them clocked quite a bit higher but I can't seem to get it stable. I am afraid to up the voltage any higher than 1.200 as I am not sure what is really safe.

At which point might you want to start increasing the voltage relative to increasing the core and memory clocks? I know every card is different but a general guide must be lurking... possibly? Is there a general rule of thumb to go by here?

Another thing I wanted to mention is about the testing with GPU tool and Furmark. Furmark seems to really test your GPU more than the GPU tool does. I can significantly raise my clocks and pass a stress test in GPU tool but fail within the first few seconds of using Furmark. Is Furmark really that good of a tool to use for stress testing or does it possibly over stress? Or, the same goes for GPU tool... is it possible GPU tool doesn't stress enough?


----------



## miyo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JH4DC5* 
Ordered a Visiontek 5850 today from tigerdirect. It should be here next Monday. Can't wait!

Did you get the 12.3% cashback from Bing's cashback program?


----------



## JH4DC5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miyo* 
Did you get the 12.3% cashback from Bing's cashback program?

yup


----------



## miyo

Good deal! I was just looking at that and was really tempted to buy another 5870 Vapor-X ($39x w/ cashback), but I'm looking to get a new car so I gotta stop dropping cash on the rig haha~


----------



## NoGuru

I have replaced the TIM on the card, anything else I can do to improve performance, besides a water block?


----------



## scc28

hi can i join proud owner of a 5830 its certainly faster than my 9500gt

Cheers Simon


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


I'm curious if anyone using HD5870 has had a rough time playing the game Metro 2033 with the settings maxed out? The game is visually very beautiful but at the cost of some performance. I would have thought this card could play all the games out right now on max settings but this game kind of cripples my card if all the settings are maxed out and I'll get frame rates below 30fps. I'm wondering if it's just my card or just the game? I should mention that I was playing with my card overclocked at 1.187v/975mhz/1275mhz. The game didn't respond well if I tried to bump it up to 1000/1300... it ended up crashing a few times.

I have downloaded the GPU tool and used it to stress test my GPU from the guide here http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html I have also downloaded Furmark 1.8.0 and had some mixed results.

I have a XFX 5870 and have a nice stable overclock (it seems so far) at 1.187v 975/1275. It gets stable results in the GPU tool and Furmark and my games don't seem to crash. Is this a decent overclock for this card? I see others that have them clocked quite a bit higher but I can't seem to get it stable. I am afraid to up the voltage any higher than 1.200 as I am not sure what is really safe.

At which point might you want to start increasing the voltage relative to increasing the core and memory clocks? I know every card is different but a general guide must be lurking... possibly? Is there a general rule of thumb to go by here?

Another thing I wanted to mention is about the testing with GPU tool and Furmark. Furmark seems to really test your GPU more than the GPU tool does. I can significantly raise my clocks and pass a stress test in GPU tool but fail within the first few seconds of using Furmark. Is Furmark really that good of a tool to use for stress testing or does it possibly over stress? Or, the same goes for GPU tool... is it possible GPU tool doesn't stress enough?


Try increasing your voltage a tad. Im running my 5850 at 950mhz with around 1.25v and ive had it at 1025 with 1.3v


----------



## sepheroth003

hmm I didnt get added when I ordered it. How about now that its installed kicking games asses


----------



## LoneWolf15

Joinin' `da club.

XFX Triple-X


----------



## NoGuru

Anybody using any aftermarket coolers on these yet? The Primotech is looking pretty nice.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Anybody using any aftermarket coolers on these yet? The Primotech is looking pretty nice.

Do you mean Prolimatech?

The one aftermarket solution I'd consider would be from Thermalright, who sells both a GPU `sink, and one for the VRMs.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
Do you mean Prolimatech?

The one aftermarket solution I'd consider would be from Thermalright, who sells both a GPU `sink, and one for the VRMs.

Yes, but I don't have the room for the spitfire, other wise I would go with that one and R5 VRM cooler.


----------



## JH4DC5

just got visiontek 5850 today! installed it as soon as i got home from work, loaded up the asus bios and started ocing! it's such a HUGE step up from my 4670. lol.


----------



## Newbie2009

Is it true that most 5870s now you cannot over volt them?


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newbie2009* 
Is it true that most 5870s now you cannot over volt them?

If you get a reference card, or some of ASUS v.2 cards, over-volting is possible.

If you get a non-reference design other than ASUS, you are correct, unless you know how to do a pencil-mod of the card (and on that one, YMMV).


----------



## Salami991

No words required







.




























The cables can wait, OCing first..


----------



## grunion

That's a good GPU score for only 970.
Too bad you can't up the voltage, you'd have 22k for sure.


----------



## MichaelCr

I hope to get one of these soon lol just need to save up,


----------



## PhRe4k

I am lovin my 5870.. couldn't be happier


----------



## turbocharged

I am super torn between the 5850 and 5870. I have the money for either and am ready to order. Only problem is I will be overclocking on water and am scared that a 5870 won't overclock enough and the 5850 overclocked would be just as fast for $100 less. This is killing me.


----------



## rhiridflaidd

I'm in the precise same conundrum as turbocharged. And it gets worse when you hit the voltage regulator issue - i.e. most of the in-stock 5850 cards have a fixed voltage regulator that connot be increased in software.

So by the time I spend Â£240 on a decent 5850 and another Â£70 on a waterblock, you essentially have a card that's marginally slower, but quieter and around the same price as a 5870.....

So 've just decided, for once, I'll stop being an overclocking cheapskate and go for a 5870 with a waterblock already stuck on. Which is another Â£100 - which makes for bizzare logic but sort of makes sense.


----------



## paras

add me for a 5850 crossfire setup please


----------



## Belferu

5850 daily use settings


----------



## snow cakes

updated, if someone still needs to be added PM me please


----------



## snow cakes

i wonder whos gunna be the 400th member


----------



## cjc75

May as well go ahead and say that I'm in; maybe I'll be that lucky #400? LOL

Finally made the switch away from nVidia which I've been using since 2001... actually I'll have two gaming boxes now, the other will still be running my GTX 275.

So for my first ATI card?

A reference Sapphire 5850 Vanilla; picked up off Ebay through Bing.com, at $275!

It went into my new build, which is my current Sig Rig...

As soon as I got the build finished, and Windows installed, the first thing I did was go straight to downloading MSI Afterburner and started overclocking!

I took it up to 950 Core clock first thing, with 1175 on the Memory and voltage at 1165; set the fan speed at 65% and run Furmark for about 20 minutes. Temps pushed up to 75+ so I cranked the Fan up a little more and Temps held steady at around 70 - 75.

Now I have a Cooler Master R4 Red LED Fan mounted on my side panel of my Storm Scout Case, pushing air directly onto my 5850 and this time, while running the same Overclock and running MSI Kombuster for 30 minutes, my temps never topped 64!

Though I think Kombuster doesn't push things as much as Furmark does; even though they appear to be roughly the same program.

Anyway, I'll have a pic of that, posted later tonight!

Gonna try to go for that 1000mhz mark soon. Waiting on a couple more Fans to arrive so I can set up my Corsair H50 and get another side fan mounted, then finish off some cable management!


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turbocharged*


I am super torn between the 5850 and 5870. I have the money for either and am ready to order. Only problem is I will be overclocking on water and am scared that a 5870 won't overclock enough and the 5850 overclocked would be just as fast for $100 less. This is killing me.


If you really want to oc it that much that bad. You could always try to mod it and replace the voltage regulators with some higher end ones? possibly.


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xgeko2*


If you really want to oc it that much that bad. You could always try to mod it and replace the voltage regulators with some higher end ones? possibly.


Replacing voltage regulators is a bit further than I want to go. I'll be happy with what I get on water.

I'm just trying to figure out if the overclock I get on my 5870 will be worth the extra money compared to the overclock that a 5850 can reach. I have yet to see any good benchmarks of either on water.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turbocharged*


Replacing voltage regulators is a bit further than I want to go. I'll be happy with what I get on water.

I'm just trying to figure out if the overclock I get on my 5870 will be worth the extra money compared to the overclock that a 5850 can reach. I have yet to see any good benchmarks of either on water.


Well remember you do have more SP on a 5870 so clock for clock you should still have better performance on that. But on air ive got my 5850 to 1030 for some quick bench death runs and i run it at about 970 daily.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


That's a good GPU score for only 970.
Too bad you can't up the voltage, you'd have 22k for sure.


Those scores did look pretty good --which makes me ask, what's a normal GPU score for a 5870 in Performance mode of 3DMark Vantage?

I came in at 16,643 for GPU score under Performance mode with clocks of 900/1250. Admittedly, I don't have a Core i5/7, but I don't think that'd effect the GPU score that much.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Those scores did look pretty good --which makes me ask, what's a normal GPU score for a 5870 in Performance mode of 3DMark Vantage?

I came in at 16,643 for GPU score under Performance mode with clocks of 900/1250. Admittedly, I don't have a Core i5/7, but I don't think that'd effect the GPU score that much.


These are mine, 1050 and stock speeds, 10.3 cats.

Attachment 150742


----------



## LoneWolf15

I'm going to have to look into this...scores don't seem right at all. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


These are mine, 1050 and stock speeds, 10.3 cats.


I did a complete uninstall of my drivers, and then a reinstall using Catalyst 10.4 preview. Disabled realtime AV protection, [email protected], my Windows Home Server client software, etc. In performance mode, I managed to get 17,280 for the GPU score, closer, though not what you're getting.

Are you running your QX9650 at stock clocks? The only two things I can think of are that I'm slightly CPU-limited, or that my RAID-5 may be affecting things. Well, there's always an underperforming graphics card too, but I don't want to think about that for tonight.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15* 
I did a complete uninstall of my drivers, and then a reinstall using Catalyst 10.4 preview. Disabled realtime AV protection, [email protected], my Windows Home Server client software, etc. In performance mode, I managed to get 17,280 for the GPU score, closer, though not what you're getting.

Are you running your QX9650 at stock clocks? The only two things I can think of are that I'm slightly CPU-limited, or that my RAID-5 may be affecting things. Well, there's always an underperforming graphics card too, but I don't want to think about that for tonight.

No

I'm at 4.1 on my proc.


----------



## LoneWolf15

I think I'm probably good then. I'll bet your higher-clocked CPU is a benefit, and since you don't have RAID-5, there's a little less load from parity calculations.

Now that I've had an HP Mediasmart server (which bare-metal backs up the systems in the house every night automagically) since December, I may just eliminate the RAID-5, since a data restore isn't all that painful. Without a hardware controller, individual drives are probably faster.


----------



## philwebman

Hi guys. I'm planning to get 2 of these 5870s in CF. Just considering brands. I know it's probably been asked thousands of times, but is there any that you'd recommend or avoid?

I can't get Diamond or Visiontek, because I'm in the UK. I've always liked Gigabyte, and my current card is an MSI 4850, but they seem a little over priced when compared to others, and no free game?

I'm looking at Powercolor, HIS, Sapphire, XFX and Asus. I already ruled out VTX because of a 1 year warranty. I also saw Club 3D, but they are always out of stock! EDIT - THEY HAVE 2 IN STOCK NOW!!

If it makes any difference, I don't need a upgraded cooler. I'm not doing any overclocking.

Thanks guys!

Phil.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philwebman*


Hi guys. I'm planning to get 2 of these 5870s in CF. Just considering brands. I know it's probably been asked thousands of times, but is there any that you'd recommend or avoid?

I can't get Diamond or Visiontek, because I'm in the UK. I've always liked Gigabyte, and my current card is an MSI 4850, but they seem a little over priced when compared to others, and no free game?

I'm looking at Powercolor, HIS, Sapphire, XFX and Asus. I already ruled out VTX because of a 1 year warranty. I also saw Club 3D, but they are always out of stock! EDIT - THEY HAVE 2 IN STOCK NOW!!

If it makes any difference, I don't need a upgraded cooler. I'm not doing any overclocking.

Thanks guys!

Phil.


It may be just a rumor but I heard it often that XFX is full of issues with the 58xx series. Sapphire is solid, ASUS and HIS I can't vouch for but seem solid enough. Powercolor I have no clue.


----------



## philwebman

OK, good. Thanks for the XFX info. My mate just bought one, so I'll keep that to myself!

Sapphire is the cheapest of the lot on my usual online shops, and I've only heard good things, apart from the guy who bought the XFX!

Lots of HIS owners in this group. Would like to hear from you!


----------



## xira

XFX is fine.


----------



## jj775

At 1ghz I notice, I can be gaming for hours,but as soon as my gpu temp goes over 63c it crashes.

Will a cooler help?


----------



## Salami991

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Are you running your QX9650 at stock clocks? The only two things I can think of are that I'm slightly CPU-limited, or that my RAID-5 may be affecting things. Well, there's always an underperforming graphics card too, but I don't want to think about that for tonight.


I wouldn't dwell on it really, I can't even get Vantage to complete a test for me anymore, crashes half way through, games run fine so I'll just leave it at that.

Edit: Nevermind, 'twas something to do with my monitor being off during the benchmark.
Anyway, so my post isn't totally pointless:


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salami991*


I wouldn't dwell on it really, I can't even get Vantage to complete a test for me anymore, crashes half way through, games run fine so I'll just leave it at that.


I agree, Vantage isn't the end-all be-all. I don't run it for the "nyah nyah nyah" factor that some folks do.

For me, it's just a basic method of indicating whether my GPU and CPU performance are similar to others with similar hardware. If I'm off by a significant amount compared to someone with similar gear, that's an indication of a possible issue that I should look into.


----------



## cjc75

Gonna go for that 1ghz mark soon... but until then...

Here's my pic of my 5850 at Core Clock of 950!

Note that I had Kombuster (aka:MSI's Furmark Clone) running for 30minutes and temps held steady at 64c with fan at 75%!


----------



## cjc75

Hmm.. ok that post of my pic, didn't work out too well..

I uploaded it directly to my photo album here on my OCN account and used its own posting URL... but its too small to read?

Its a screen shot of my screen at 1920X1080 resolution but I'm not sure how to post it here so its clear and readable?


----------



## Salami991

Host it on Imageshack and add







tags around the URL when you paste it into your post.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salami991*


Host it on Imageshack and add







tags around the URL when you paste it into your post.


Fixed! Thanks!


----------



## Nautilus

wow 400 58xx owners only on ocn, let alone 59xx and 57xx.


----------



## Ackmanc

MINE COMES TODAY. very excited. I am joining team red with this bad boy Unfotunetly I am in Raleigh, NC and my PC is FL. Won't get to play on it for another week. The uboxing should be fun though.

Do I have to include pics to get on the list? Will post when I get home if so.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


wow 400 58xx owners only on ocn, let alone 59xx and 57xx.


Nautilus, I see your using a Trad. Do you know if this version will fit my 5850? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/81...l?tl=g40c21s65


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ackmanc*


MINE COMES TODAY. very excited. I am joining team red with this bad boy Unfotunetly I am in Raleigh, NC and my PC is FL. Won't get to play on it for another week. The uboxing should be fun though.

Do I have to include pics to get on the list? Will post when I get home if so.


What part of fl if its near tampa i could go play with it for you


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Add me. Got a Reference PowerColor HD 5850 1GB.


----------



## Ulver

Hey guys,
I want to ask all of you who own multi GPU rigs (crossfire X) to please vote on a poll I have made about microstuttering, right HERE

Just to clear it up for all of us if this thing happens or not, and if it really matters.


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xgeko2*


What part of fl if its near tampa i could go play with it for you










LOL Brandon so not to far. 
Here she is in all her beauty.


----------



## Tatakai All

I have my 5870 at 900/1300 because of a problem with afterburner and notepad/wordpad, so this is the farthest I can get it. What I would like to know is. Is 18045 overall on 3d mark06 and 15837 (gpu only) on vantage okay?


----------



## philwebman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philwebman* 
Hi guys. I'm planning to get 2 of these 5870s in CF. Just considering brands. I know it's probably been asked thousands of times, but is there any that you'd recommend or avoid?

I can't get Diamond or Visiontek, because I'm in the UK. I've always liked Gigabyte, and my current card is an MSI 4850, but they seem a little over priced when compared to others, and no free game?

I'm looking at Powercolor, HIS, Sapphire, XFX and Asus. I already ruled out VTX because of a 1 year warranty. I also saw Club 3D, but they are always out of stock! EDIT - THEY HAVE 2 IN STOCK NOW!!

If it makes any difference, I don't need a upgraded cooler. I'm not doing any overclocking.

Thanks guys!

Phil.

Update. Ruled out:
Asus. Read some issues about them that put me off.
HIS. Only offer a 1 year warranty in the UK. EDIT. EMAILED HIS REGARDING WARRANTY AND THEY DO OFFER 2 YEARS IN THE UK. SEVERAL ONLINE RETAILERS WERE INCORRECLY ADVERTISING THE PRODUCT.
XFX. More expensive than the others and come bundled with AVP, and I wanted Dirt 2. While I'm on the subject, anyone got a spare voucher from doing CF?
Powercolor. Same as ASUS. Read lots of things that put me off.

Left with Sapphire and Club 3d. Sapphire's are 10GBP cheaper. About $15?


----------



## Newbie2009

Add me please. Vapour x HD5870 owner


----------



## Salami991

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philwebman* 
Update. Ruled out:
Asus. Read some issues about them that put me off.
HIS. Only offer a 1 year warranty in the UK.
XFX. More expensive than the others and come bundled with AVP, and I wanted Dirt 2. While I'm on the subject, anyone got a spare voucher from doing CF?
Powercolor. Same as ASUS. Read lots of things that put me off.

Left with Sapphire and Club 3d. Sapphire's are 10GBP cheaper. About $15?

I got mine (XFX) from Ebay for Â£295, month old, double lifetime warranty - and tested to be a good overclocker before I bought it. I've never actually bought a graphics card new, always from Ebay







. Basically if you're patient you can pick one up for a lot cheaper than in stores.


----------



## naturaldisaster

cool. i have an MSI 5850 oc edition @ 765/1125

i was planning to start OCing this thing. since i am a noob when it comes to OCing, just wanted to ask, if i oc to 1000/1250... on stock cooling, is it safe? i have a HAF 922.

and btw... please add me


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nautilus, I see your using a Trad. Do you know if this version will fit my 5850? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/81...l?tl=g40c21s65


No worries. T-rad2 designed to be compatible with 5850 and 5870s (reference PCB).


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


No worries. T-rad2 designed to be compatible with 5850 and 5870s (reference PCB).


Thanks for the reply







. As all should do to a replied question. Rep for you!


----------



## Defiler

Count me in! System is still in progress.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Add me please.
Sapphire 5850 @ 910/1245 1.175v.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defiler*


Count me in! System is still in progress.











omg absolutley insane


----------



## snow cakes

your pic is now on the front page for being so sexy


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philwebman*


Update. Ruled out:
Asus. Read some issues about them that put me off.
HIS. Only offer a 1 year warranty in the UK.
XFX. More expensive than the others and come bundled with AVP, and I wanted Dirt 2. While I'm on the subject, anyone got a spare voucher from doing CF?
Powercolor. Same as ASUS. Read lots of things that put me off.

Left with Sapphire and Club 3d. Sapphire's are 10GBP cheaper. About $15?



My asus has been running strong only thing is it wont stay stable in furmark above 950 mhz but its game stable and folding stable.


----------



## NitrousX

Can you add me to the long list? Please and thanks.

Sapphire 5870 @ 935/1250 1.174v


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


your pic is now on the front page for being so sexy










Sweet! Although it looks like some tags are messed up...


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Hey Ya'll, Guess I wana join your club too. I haven't OC'd my card beyond the factory OC. I haven't owned an ATI card in years. I've been real bizzy OC'ing my I7 920. Anyway here are my pics of my XFX XXX edition; and, I hope to learn better ways to OC'ing vid cards.


----------



## Boomer1979

Proud Asus EAH5870 owner here!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtydeedz* 
Hey Ya'll, Guess I wana join your club too. I haven't OC'd my card beyond the factory OC. I haven't owned an ATI card in years. I've been real bizzy OC'ing my I7 920. Anyway here are my pics of my XFX XXX edition; and, I hope to learn better ways to OC'ing vid cards.

Nice build and nice picture of Kurt, man


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Nice build and nice picture of Kurt, man










Thanks man, my daughter drew that for me for my B-day.









Here's some more pics of my build.


----------



## Dirtydeedz

So I let ATI Overdrive do the Automatic OC'ing. Took my core to 890Mhz but my Mem is maxed at 1300Mhz. Check out these results. I was quite surprised.

Pic 1 is my first run after stabilizing my system at 4Ghz
Pic 2 is my second run after I dropped the latency on my System Memory.
Pic 3 is w/ my core turned up from 875 - 890.
Pic 4 is my GPU-Z


----------



## toMsons1987

I bought mine a month ago (ASUS HD 5850). It's great stuff!


----------



## manolith

im not on this list =X


----------



## toMsons1987

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][b][URL="http://www.overclock.net/ati/575775-ati-hd58xx-owners-club-official.html"]:clock: HD 5850 Owners Club :clock:[/URL][/b][/center]

[/CODE]

Had to make my own special Sig thing for this thread. Muahaha









Others were cool and all, just to bulky and don't fit my signature already. You can easily edit out to what you have (HD 5870 instead of HD 5850). Just thought I'd post it, maybe more people think like me.


----------



## Dirtydeedz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toMsons1987*


Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][b][URL="http://www.overclock.net/ati/575775-ati-hd58xx-owners-club-official.html"]:clock: HD 5850 Owners Club :clock:[/URL][/b][/center]

[/CODE]
Had to make my own special Sig thing for this thread. Muahaha









Others were cool and all, just to bulky and don't fit my signature already. You can easily edit out to what you have (HD 5870 instead of HD 5850). Just thought I'd post it, maybe more people think like me.


Ya 1200 characters gets used up quick w/ all the *BB Code*


----------



## Darth

Add me on, XFX 5870 here.


----------



## ZainyAntics

In,









Diamond 5850.


----------



## Type-R Yo!

Which version of ATI Catalyst is good/stable? I'm have white dots with 10.3 on 5870.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Type-R Yo!*


Which version of ATI Catalyst is good/stable? I'm have white dots with 10.3 on 5870.


Try 10.2


----------



## Type-R Yo!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Try 10.2










I tried 10.2, 9.11 and 10.1. And I still have the white dots. I think I'm going to return it and get my money back.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Type-R Yo!*


I tried 10.2, 9.11 and 10.1. And I still have the white dots. I think I'm going to return it and get my money back.


Have you tried another card to rule out parts?


----------



## Type-R Yo!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Have you tried another card to rule out parts?


Yeah I did. I uninstall/driver sweeper all the ATI drivers. And I tried my old GTX275 and 8800GT. And I didn't have a problem with those two cards.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Type-R Yo!*


Yeah I did. I uninstall/driver sweeper all the ATI drivers. And I tried my old GTX275 and 8800GT. And I didn't have a problem with those two cards.










Well sounds like a return or RMA is in your best interest.


----------



## SCAVENGER1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Type-R Yo!*


Yeah I did. I uninstall/driver sweeper all the ATI drivers. And I tried my old GTX275 and 8800GT. And I didn't have a problem with those two cards.










did you try the 10.4/10.4a preview driver?


----------



## B!0HaZard

My HD 5850 will arrive Wednesday or Thursday. Gonna be awesome!


----------



## horrorbuff

sapphire 5970 here....


----------



## Type-R Yo!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SCAVENGER1*


did you try the 10.4/10.4a preview driver?


Yup. The card is going back tomorrow for a full refund.


----------



## zalittle

I have an XFX Radeon 5850. I want to oc it higher than 775/1125 but am hesitant to flash the bios with another bios than one provided from XFX. Wouldn't that void the warranty as well though?


----------



## luches

yes it would but u can flash it back to the original bios if by any chance st went wrong and u needed to RMA. 
also as a tip use Msi afterburner to oc ur card (flashing isnt necessary since AB has voltage control as well) and create a profile of ur OC and in the settings of afterburner set ur 3D clock to ur OC profile. This way ur OC will only take effect when u run Games and 3D applications and on idle(2d clock) its stays on stock and u also got ur saving power feature on while ur card wont always run on OC^^
this is a really useful OC optimize in which ur card wont have lots of pressure on it while when needed the OC takes effect !

BTW here is my 5850


----------



## PlantDizzle

Signing in!
1 5870 here! Good old MSi.
Just couldn't resist.




























Alakazam!

=D


----------



## Type-R Yo!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SCAVENGER1*


did you try the 10.4/10.4a preview driver?


5870 went back today. I'm using my old GTX275 right now.


----------



## 4theZ3RG

I have a Gigabyte 5870 gpu and my computer somethimes freezes while watching movies from hdd or while watching videos online.
I had a big mouse cursor issues as well but when i installed a hotfix the issue was resolved. The crashes while playing movies are not so frequent now but it still happens. Its more likely to freeze while watching videos with media player classic and almost everytime when watching videos online in full screen.
I have a Windows 7 Ultimate and the gpu works on default settings.
I tryed a couple version of ati drivers but didnt had any luck. If i dont install the hotfix then movies will freeze my computer everytime.
The hotfix is 10.2
I tryed the newest version of drivers but its only worse.
Im sure that the drivers are the problem but dont know what to do.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4theZ3RG*


I have a Gigabyte 5870 gpu and my computer somethimes freezes while watching movies from hdd or while watching videos online.
I had a big mouse cursor issues as well but when i installed a hotfix the issue was resolved. The crashes while playing movies are not so frequent now but it still happens. Its more likely to freeze while watching videos with media player classic and almost everytime when watching videos online in full screen.
I have a Windows 7 Ultimate and the gpu works on default settings.
I tryed a couple version of ati drivers but didnt had any luck. If i dont install the hotfix then movies will freeze my computer everytime.
The hotfix is 10.2
I tryed the newest version of drivers but its only worse.
Im sure that the drivers are the problem but dont know what to do.


Use GPU-Z and get a reading of the temps while watching a movie.

Just installed a T-Rad and VRM-3 and temps dropped about 30C at full load in Furmark.


----------



## enkay

finally, i waited for fermi for 3 months with my sig system using a gforce 210 for web browsing, and after reviews and the whole heat thing, i went with a 5870!!!!! and its here!!!


----------



## mocha989

put me in this club. just got my 5870 yesterday


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zalittle*


I have an XFX Radeon 5850. I want to oc it higher than 775/1125 but am hesitant to flash the bios with another bios than one provided from XFX. Wouldn't that void the warranty as well though?


here you go mate! 
http://www.overclock.net/9178292-post11506.html
Fixed my "oh noez, gotta flash to Asus bios!" problems








*btw, please add me to the list







*


----------



## Offthehook

2 Diamond ATI Radeon 5870s 1GB here


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Pics


----------



## ablearcher

I just ordered a reference XFX HD5870









now I must wait for it









3 daaaaaaaayyyyssss.........

of

waiiiiting (exunt...cries)


----------



## Naz

I'm finally in the red camp - just got my Powercolor (reference) 5870!


----------



## rich121

Just ordered the reference XFX ZND9 HD 5879 xxx

Rick


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rich121*


Just ordered the reference XFX ZND9 HD 5879 xxx

Rick


I own one, great card.

You may wish to check out thisthread and use the BIOS there. It has been a benefit to myself and several others.


----------



## Offthehook

Go easy on me lol maybe a tip to hide stuff.


----------



## philwebman

Joining club tomorrow.. Just can't decide between Club 3D XFX or Sapphire. Warranties are the same. Free stuff is the same. Club 3D is cheaper.

Can also go to a different shop and get Gigabyte.

Please help.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philwebman*


Joining club tomorrow.. Just can't decide between Club 3D XFX or Sapphire. Warranties are the same. Free stuff is the same. Club 3D is cheaper.

Can also go to a different shop and get Gigabyte.

Please help.


All about the same.


----------



## TPE-331

I'm the proud owner of two 5870s. I'd like to be added to the club. Also want to know if anyone could point me to a place that sells psu cables, I want to replace the two pci x power cables connected to my cards. Thanks


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:

Status: Shipped - Your order has shipped. You may view your tracking information by clicking the applicable Tracking Number below. However, your tracking number may not appear immediately as the shipping couriers update only periodically. Your tracking number(s) will also be sent via e-mail to your Newegg.com login.


----------



## philwebman

Club 3D then, just to be a bit different!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philwebman*


Club 3D then, just to be a bit different!


and risky.


----------



## philwebman

Reference card with same warranty as the Sapphire. 2 years through place of purchase. If it were risky, why has nobody tried telling me this?


----------



## RainMan420

I also would like to be added to the club, running a new Asus 5850 DirectCu :


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philwebman*


Reference card with same warranty as the Sapphire. 2 years through place of purchase. If it were risky, why has nobody tried telling me this?


Visiontek = lifetime warranty.

except they won't actually honor that warranty









XFX = lifetime warranty

and they WILL honor that warranty

ASUS = 3 year warranty

kill the card completely first before attempting warranty







(my experience)

So if the card goes bad (reference design means nothing in terms of failure rate - might be higher, since it can over-volt = electromigration death), the warranty/support matters.


----------



## ablearcher

I'm gonna be offline for a few days. My HD5870 is still shipping (should be here tomorrow?), and I sold off my main GPU (I have others, but I don't wish to deal with driver mess - they are nVidia cards), so I have to keep my desktop offline.

Have fun!


----------



## philwebman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Visiontek = lifetime warranty.

except they won't actually honor that warranty









XFX = lifetime warranty

and they WILL honor that warranty

ASUS = 3 year warranty

kill the card completely first before attempting warranty







(my experience)

So if the card goes bad (reference design means nothing in terms of failure rate - might be higher, since it can over-volt = electromigration death), the warranty/support matters.


I'm in the UK...
Visiontek don't exist over here.
XFX only do 2 years over here. The double lifetime this is US only.
And the ASUS card costs roughly $30 more per card, and I'm buying 2.


----------



## buffalofloyd

I am having issues using MSI Afterburner and my XFX 5870 card. Whenever AB is enable, whether I am overclocking or not, my card will run run fine for a while then suddenly the voltage will max out at 1.652 or something close to that and also my fan maxes out to 100%. This happens without warning and is quite scary because I wear headphones and sometimes I can't tell until I reach a quiet part in a game and then I hear my fan running at 100%, or my game will just freeze and crash. If I notice it in time before my game crashes I open AB and try to adjust the voltage back down to stock or 1.162 to no avail. It will not budge and I have to restart my computer.

So, two things... has this happened to anyone else? Also, is there another similar program out there that will do the same things as MSI Afterburner, especially the fan profile settings? I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling with no success.

Thanks


----------



## philwebman

Got them!! 2x Club 3D 5870s. Pics to follow.


----------



## ablearcher

Okay, my laptop is up and running (HD3410







)

HD5870:
Ship date 04/29/2010 23:38:04
Estimated delivery 05/03/2010
Destination ROSEVILLE, CA, US
Service type GROUND
Weight 4.60 LBS

Status In Transit








WhOoOoOoooooOOoooOooooooooo!!!


----------



## RttlnSnK

I got a Sapphire Radeon HD 5850. No OC though


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK* 
I got a Sapphire Radeon HD 5850. No OC though






























Exact same card i got. Except i got mine when it was first released I wonder if there is any difference? anyways mine overclocks like a champ all the way to 1030. /1100 =)


----------



## _02

Got my ASUS 5850 DirectCU installed last night, benched today. This card is a huge upgrade from my old 8800gt


----------



## RttlnSnK

Mine still have the DiRT2 voucher so i think mine is an early card. Can your card's voltage be adjusted? Mine cant be done through Afterburner.


----------



## Alatar

update me to 2 XFX 5870's in CFX
















they're awesome


----------



## philwebman

Pics as promised...


----------



## Buris

I have a GV-R585OC-1GD. It runs pretty well and looks beautiful.


----------



## MostUnclean

three different model 5870's... 35242 gpu points in 3d markvantage


----------



## WoofWoof

Sign me up!


----------



## superj1977

*Powercolor 5870*


----------



## MostUnclean

1 his 5870 2 saphire 5870


----------



## elson

Can someone update mine to 900/1200.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
okay, my laptop is up and running (hd3410







)

hd5870:
Ship date 04/29/2010 23:38:04
estimated delivery 05/03/2010
destination roseville, ca, us
service type ground
weight 4.60 lbs

status in transit








Whooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

rocklin, ca, us 05/03/2010 6:24 a.m. Out for delivery
*










































*


----------



## Dream Desire

I unfortunately don't have a camera but I do have a benchmark picture.


----------



## MostUnclean

30,000 points on high thats freeakin amazing!!!! on high my cards only get me 27000 even i havent tried to o.c them yet... nut wow... thats awsome my hats off to you i got 35000 on performance setting...


----------



## superj1977

*13942,1 card high settings,socket 775 ddr2*.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
rocklin, ca, us 05/03/2010 6:24 a.m. Out for delivery
*










































*

OMGOMGOMG, this is such an awesome card *





















*


----------



## Yogi

Anyone put aftermarket air cooler on them yet? Thinking of getting a MK-13 and a VRM-R5 soon.


----------



## Imrac

2 5850s


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Just ordered an Asus HD5850 DirectCU edition







))


----------



## Iozeg

Hello, everyone







Count me in please


----------



## saiyanzzrage

What do i need to do to be added?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


What do i need to do to be added?


I would have to say, a 58** series card


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I would have to say, a 58** series card










lol, i just got one, i meant who can add me to the list


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


lol, i just got one, i meant who can add me to the list











That's not what you asked. Snowcakes can add you.


----------



## khaotic

Hi upgraded to my HD5850 and no regrets, do i need to add anything else to be added


----------



## Emerican

i would like in, just got my XFX 1gb 5850.


----------



## GTBlackIce

Hi Folks,

First post here in OCN...so please pardon the noobness









Just got my hand on a Sapphire 5850 Toxic yesterday night and was able to do a quick OC on it with MSI AB & Furmark.

I managed to get the core up to 910 without errors on Furmark for 30mins, and Memory of 1300 without errors for 15mins on Furmark (had to sleep). Completed 'Performance' on Vantage with a GPU score of 16k+. However this was on version 1.0.1. Didn't test it out on the new version as I didn't know there is one (been out of new hardware for 2yrs now).

There's a few things I'd like to ask and hope y'all could help me out:

1) Is the current gpu/mem score considered good since this model do not allow overvolting - just running on stock volt (can't remember how much is it)
2) Should I try to push the mem more if I could? I didn't try any further than 1300 as I was too tired.
3) In GPU-Z there's temp for GPU #1, #2 & #3... just wondering what do these temps refer to? Any of these shows the VRM's temp? If yes what's the safest/max temp for this 5850?

Idle temp on stock clock is as good as what reviews stated. On 100% load with fan speed max 70% the temp's between 59-65C (910/1300).

Planning to try again this evening with Kombustor & Crysis benchmark... how long/many loops y'all think I should go for to prove its stability?

Feel free to comment... thanks in advance....


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTBlackIce*


Hi Folks,

First post here in OCN...so please pardon the noobness









Just got my hand on a Sapphire 5850 Toxic yesterday night and was able to do a quick OC on it with MSI AB & Furmark.

I managed to get the core up to 910 without errors on Furmark for 30mins, and Memory of 1300 without errors for 15mins on Furmark (had to sleep). Completed 'Performance' on Vantage with a GPU score of 16k+. However this was on version 1.0.1. Didn't test it out on the new version as I didn't know there is one (been out of new hardware for 2yrs now).

There's a few things I'd like to ask and hope y'all could help me out:

1) Is the current gpu/mem score considered good since this model do not allow overvolting - just running on stock volt (can't remember how much is it)
2) Should I try to push the mem more if I could? I didn't try any further than 1300 as I was too tired.
3) In GPU-Z there's temp for GPU #1, #2 & #3... just wondering what do these temps refer to? Any of these shows the VRM's temp? If yes what's the safest/max temp for this 5850?

Idle temp on stock clock is as good as what reviews stated. On 100% load with fan speed max 70% the temp's between 59-65C (910/1300).

Planning to try again this evening with Kombustor & Crysis benchmark... how long/many loops y'all think I should go for to prove its stability?

Feel free to comment... thanks in advance....










Great speeds for stock volts.
1300 is probably about the max you'll get.

Temp1 is the actual gpu core
Temp 2 is the memory controller
Temp 3 is the shader core

I wouldn't worry about Furmark or combuster, just loop Crysis and any other game a dozen times or so.
Even the Vanatge GPU tests looped a few times will work.

Welcome to the Club








And OCN


----------



## GTBlackIce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Great speeds for stock volts.
1300 is probably about the max you'll get.

Temp1 is the actual gpu core
Temp 2 is the memory controller
Temp 3 is the shader core

I wouldn't worry about Furmark or combuster, just loop Crysis and any other game a dozen times or so.
Even the Vanatge GPU tests looped a few times will work.

Welcome to the Club








And OCN

Hi Grunion,

Thanks for the prompt reply and warm welcome.

Glad to know I'm on of them lucky ones to be able to get these kinda speeds since it varies from one another.

Thanks for enlightening me on the temp reference. Is there a max temp I should be wary of in case I'm planning to run these speeds 24/7? I'm not that worried about the gpu temp as it's good if the fan's turned up. Noise wouldn't bother me since each time I turn on my rig it's like a jet goin off (so to speak







)

I'll try to loop those as mentioned and see what's I'm able to go.

Thanks for your comments. Cheers!


----------



## RttlnSnK

Can I be added to the list? I have a Radeon HD 5850 by Sapphire. I posted here earlier and i now have taken some pics in my makeshift photo booth.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RttlnSnK*


Can I be added to the list? I have a Radeon HD 5850 by Sapphire. I posted here earlier and i now have taken some pics in my makeshift photo booth.

















Thats either one HUGE video card or one really small photo booth lol =)


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTBlackIce* 
Hi Folks,

First post here in OCN...so please pardon the noobness









Just got my hand on a Sapphire 5850 Toxic yesterday night and was able to do a quick OC on it with MSI AB & Furmark.

I managed to get the core up to 910 without errors on Furmark for 30mins, and Memory of 1300 without errors for 15mins on Furmark (had to sleep). Completed 'Performance' on Vantage with a GPU score of 16k+. However this was on version 1.0.1. Didn't test it out on the new version as I didn't know there is one (been out of new hardware for 2yrs now).

There's a few things I'd like to ask and hope y'all could help me out:

1) Is the current gpu/mem score considered good since this model do not allow overvolting - just running on stock volt (can't remember how much is it)
2) Should I try to push the mem more if I could? I didn't try any further than 1300 as I was too tired.
3) In GPU-Z there's temp for GPU #1, #2 & #3... just wondering what do these temps refer to? Any of these shows the VRM's temp? If yes what's the safest/max temp for this 5850?

Idle temp on stock clock is as good as what reviews stated. On 100% load with fan speed max 70% the temp's between 59-65C (910/1300).

Planning to try again this evening with Kombustor & Crysis benchmark... how long/many loops y'all think I should go for to prove its stability?

Feel free to comment... thanks in advance....









1* the gpu score you have is excellent for the clocks you are running (the stock voltage is about 1.08 depending on the card)

2*you have to remember that the trick to OC'ing is that you have to find the balance between mem & core clocks (since you cant change voltage) and pushing the mem to far will intern lower you fps and become unstable

3* in GPU-Z the vrm temp is the one labled VDDC Phase #1 ,#2 ,#3 and should never go above 100c but at stock volts should be around 40/45

And for stability testing try FurMark if you run that in 1280x1024 for an hour if it doesn't reset or BSOD your good then move on to crysis (when i OC i always have FurMark running to load the gpu so if it dose artifact i can quickly change back)

I find that if your clocks are to far of it's a wast of time trying to setup crysis for a 2 second run


----------



## _02

For what it is worth, I found the Heaven Benchmark to expose unstable clocks better than Furmark.


----------



## tasospaok123

My HD5830!



Can I be added to the list?


----------



## snoball

I'm in! I have a nice 5850.
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...some-pics.html


----------



## B!0HaZard

Got it this week. Loving it.


----------



## snow cakes

sorry bout not being around ive been real busy, but im gunna be updating this later tonight when I get the chance..


----------



## staryoshi

My entry needs to be changed from PCS+ 5870 to Crossfire Asus DirectCU 5850s.

A lot of work until this PC is finished, but here's where I'm at now:


----------



## GTBlackIce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


1* the gpu score you have is excellent for the clocks you are running (the stock voltage is about 1.08 depending on the card)

2*you have to remember that the trick to OC'ing is that you have to find the balance between mem & core clocks (since you cant change voltage) and pushing the mem to far will intern lower you fps and become unstable

3* in GPU-Z the vrm temp is the one labled VDDC Phase #1 ,#2 ,#3 and should never go above 100c but at stock volts should be around 40/45

And for stability testing try FurMark if you run that in 1280x1024 for an hour if it doesn't reset or BSOD your good then move on to crysis (when i OC i always have FurMark running to load the gpu so if it dose artifact i can quickly change back)

I find that if your clocks are to far of it's a wast of time trying to setup crysis for a 2 second run


Hi Mitch,

Appreciate your comments. I read on some threads stating that to have a good OC it's as per what you said....good balance on both core & mem.

I didn't try (yet) to up the mem further but did tried playing BF:BC2 for a couple of hours I think @ 910/1300 at max settings & AA 4x AF 8x & HBAO ON w/out any prob.

Load temp was good @ 61C max with max fan speed of 71%. Encountered some prob reading my crysis cd so I didn't get to install and try it out.

Ran multiple loops of Vantage GPU tests on both Performance and High...all cleared. But I guess most of the time I'll just leave it at stock clocks unless a particular game is demanding.

Nonetheless will try to see how much further (IF) the mem can be pushed.







Will post pics once I have everything confirmed.









Cheers!


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTBlackIce* 
Nonetheless will try to see how much further (IF) the mem can be pushed.







Will post pics once I have everything confirmed.









Correct me if I'm wrong here, but I think the memory on the 5850 will run WAY past its maximum efficiency. You can keep raising the clocks right up to the max and you'll just take more time to correct the errors, reducing performance. I only crashed during my memory OC one time, and that was trying to run Heaven at 1400mhz.

You aren't going to getq lots of artifacts or crashes from the mem, just diminishing returns.

I had to find the sweet spot by changing the memory, benchmarking, raising it, benchmarking, until the performance dropped, then scaling it back.

I could run Furmark at 900/1400 stock volts, but got steadily better frames as I dialed the memory back down.


----------



## 495

yes, but increasing the memory wont give THAT much of an improvement.









the gpu is where the juice comes from, how high can you up it? i run vantage with 1050/1250 with 1.25v which is low, saw 5850 that run my freqs at 1.35, so im guessing i have room for more... waiting for winter to try over 1100gpu and over 1300 memory...


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *495* 
yes, but increasing the memory wont give THAT much of an improvement.









the gpu is where the juice comes from,


I am referring to the memory modules ON the 5850 GPU.


----------



## L36

Quick question.
945 core 100% stable at 1.125 volts.
Is that good?


----------



## GrimmSh0t

Pair of ASUS 5870's


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L36*


Quick question.
945 core 100% stable at 1.125 volts.
Is that good?


Yup, that's good. Mine does 950 @ 1.162.


----------



## 495

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
I am referring to the memory modules ON the 5850 GPU.

that was the memory i was talking about.


----------



## mitchbowman

i think i must be lucky and got a excellent OC'ing 5850

Core: 1000.89
Mem: 1287.50
VCore: 1.187


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GrimmSh0t* 
Pair of ASUS 5870's

http://i955.photobucket.com/albums/a...t/IMG_4232.jpg

























sweet cable management (did you sleeve it you self)

can you please fill in you specs Here so we know what your running

good on you looks great man keep it up { i wish i had that kind of money


----------



## GrimmSh0t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*

























sweet cable management (did you sleeve it you self)

can you please fill in you specs Here so we know what your running

good on you looks great man keep it up { i wish i had that kind of money










I didn't actually sleeve the power supply, those are power extensions. (maybe one day I'll do it). For my first mod I think I did ok









Oh and I filled out the system information


----------



## dracotonisamond

i suppose my rig qualifies for this







YouTube- FireStorm Build 2010
my most recent pictures are in that video.
also, im thinking of upgrading from the 9800GT to a tad bit more powerful card... no room in the case for a double wide card or else i would go 3x 5870
i also fail at cable management.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
i suppose my rig qualifies for this
YouTube- FireStorm Build 2010

my most recent pictures are in that video.
also, im thinking of upgrading from the 9800GT to a tad bit more powerful card... no room in the case for a double wide card or else i would go 3x 5870
i also fail at cable management.

Nice video.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Add me please, XFX HD5870, reference model


----------



## andynolife

add me in! 1G core, 1200 memory 5850.


----------



## Br0wNb0y

Can i be cool now? Sapphire 5870 2GB Eyefinity


----------



## buffalofloyd

Maybe someone here has advice for me regarding overclocking my x-fire setup with MSI Afterburner. I didn't have any problems with using one card and overclocking but now I am having some issues. To start, I have "enable unofficial overclocking" set to 1 in the .cfg file as I did before. I am also using a G15 keyboard with the monitoring enabled in the LCD display so I can see my temps, voltages, clocks and such.

My 1st GPU when idle is running at .949v 157/300MHz...
My 2nd GPU is running idle at .949v 850/1200MHz...

Any particular reason my 2nd GPU while idle is not running at 157/300MHz as well? This is the same whether I have synchronization enable or not. My top card seems to run about 8 degrees hotter than the lower card which I am sure is to be expected, no?

If I try to adjust the voltage manually on either card or increase the core or memory and then try to apply it, my computer freezes and I have to manually reboot and I get a notice of a BSOD after rebooting. Sometimes it will just go to a BSOD sayaing "MACHINE_CHECK_EXEMPTION" or something similar. Again, this is the same with synchronization enabled or disabled.

Both my video cards are identical makes and models. I have a feeling overclocking both card at the same time is difficult and they probably need to be adjusted individually but I can seem to do either in Afterburner. I just wonder if anyone out there has had a similar experience or a solution.

Thanks


----------



## loudfm

Add me in









Sapphire RADEON HD 5850


----------



## buffalofloyd

Nobody has an answer or suggestion to my post? Anyway...


----------



## LoneWolf15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GrimmSh0t* 
I didn't actually sleeve the power supply, those are power extensions. (maybe one day I'll do it). For my first mod I think I did ok









Trust me when I say that sleeving a PSU is an experience from h-e-double-hockey-sticks.

When did my first mod-job, I sleeved my Enermax 470w PSU, also replacing all the stock power connectors with black ones, and the standard Molex plugs with EZ-Grip ones. It took two hours of careful work, and some caffeine deprivation, back in 2004.










Now that power supplies come sleeved, I will NEVER do this again. Although admittedly, it's easier to do with SATA plugs than it was with 5.25" Molex, which was still more common back then.

I'll still do fans, though I like that companies like FrozenCPU will do it for you for a small fee. I did all my fans back then too.


----------



## fortunado

Count me in, just picked up my 5870 this past weekend. XFX 5870 HD (stock).


----------



## Hillskill

After much umming and ahhing over the GTX480 or the HD 5870 I finally pinned my colors to the mast:


----------



## Ackmanc

Did a little updating to my 5870. The red stood out pretty bad in my case so I did a little painting this weekend. Took it all apart and changed the red to white. Also put on some OCZ Freeze to replace the stock tim.

Before.


Disassembly

Heatsink is all copper, very purdy.




Board and underside of heatsink


Shroud pieces.


Finished Product





In Case




As you can see the red would not have gone. 
Cant remember my temps before but at idle my temps with a 940/1250 OC are around 34C, never got above 77C after 10 minutes of kombuster, and thats with fan @ 36% so a a really cool running card.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice job Ackmanc, your case looks sweet.









+REP


----------



## twistedneck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
Exact same card i got. Except i got mine when it was first released I wonder if there is any difference? anyways mine overclocks like a champ all the way to 1030. /1100 =)

I also had the same one, sold it. I really was impressed with it. Single board playing crysis at 1000/1250 stable with only 65% fan. Why do you even need the 5850 toxic when these little buggers rip from the factory!

I know the 5870's don't over clock nearly as well. its just the perfect incarnation of 5800 series - the tripple combination overclocked is king.


----------



## Seann

Asus 5870 1000/1300 @ 1.225 Soz for crappy camera quality, :/


----------



## pablo420

Add me in.

ATi 5870


----------



## NoGuru

Ackmanc very nice work!


----------



## TCad

Just wanted to say, hi, I am an official owner now of an xfx 5850. Very impressed. I know this is not an extensive benchmark post, but my 3dmark06 traingles score was previously 3426 with my sig specs and a previous bfg 7600 gt (oc) card to a over a whopping 15k+ triangle score just with the 5850 installed in it's place. I still have the g skill tridents and the Q9650 cpu in their boxes, so when I install those, god knows the performance increase.


----------



## Genome

Just got my Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X. Loving it so far!


----------



## Yogi

So I replaced my TIM and cleaned out my HS last night.
So dusty!



Before:


After:

I couldn't believe how low the temps were so I ran it for longer


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


So I replaced my TIM and cleaned out my HS last night. 
So dusty!

I couldn't believe how low the temps were so I ran it for longer










"Cool"









Which TIM did u use?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
"Cool"









Which TIM did u use?

OCZ freeze


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
OCZ freeze

Thanks









I'm thinking on doing the same when summer hits this part of Japan where I happen to live (a month or so)









I'm running my 5850 on a 5870's BIOS so that might prevent me from having to keep my fan close to 40% when gaming, as I'm having to do now.


----------



## elson

Just put my new coolers on, Amazing temps. 61C core and 65C VRMs in Furmark


----------



## angrysnail

Hi ATi 58xx oWNERS!..add me in the club!..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
Just put my new coolers on, Amazing temps. 61C core and 65C VRMs in Furmark

Yeah I dropped 30c with the T-Rad and VRM-5 and some OCZ freeze.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Have you sold the VRM-R3 or thrown it into garbage?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Have you sold the VRM-R3 or thrown it into garbage?










LOL, that is what I meant VRM-3, not the 5.
No it works fine. I will be selling it soon though since my water cooling setup is almost done.


----------



## dham

Hey guys will taking the heatsink off void my warranty? I'm sure I need to clean it too.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dham* 
Hey guys will taking the heatsink off void my warranty? I'm sure I need to clean it too.

nop. it wont.
i do that once a month.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Thanks









I'm thinking on doing the same when summer hits this part of Japan where I happen to live (a month or so)









I'm running my 5850 on a 5870's BIOS so that might prevent me from having to keep my fan close to 40% when gaming, as I'm having to do now.


Lol My fan goes to about 60-70% when gaming







. Cant hear it at all though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


Just put my new coolers on, Amazing temps. 61C core and 65C VRMs in Furmark


Nice, hopefully I can get my Mk-13 and VRM5 soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah I dropped 30c with the T-Rad and VRM-5 and some OCZ freeze.


What were your load temps before?


----------



## Jo3f1sh

I'm in.


----------



## snow cakes

FINALLY, updated 54 people took an hour lol


----------



## snow cakes

Ackmanc u just got your pic added to the front page of the thread for being sexiest number 2 lol


----------



## mitchbowman

My new Rig 
(Im already on the list)



















Log


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
My new Rig
"nice pics here"
Log

Dude! We have very similar systems!
Same mobo, same cpu (like half of OCN), same memory, same main HDD, same vga, same psu (bought an HX850 but still haven't installed)... heck, even the case is similar, although yours is the newer version.
Your rig is like a newer-cased-better-cable-managed-and-water-cooled brother of mine!









Anyways, whats that small green pcb with a realtech branded chip under your 5850? Soundcard? Which one?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Dude! We have very similar systems!
Same mobo, same cpu (like half of OCN), same memory, same main HDD, same vga, same psu (bought an HX850 but still haven't installed)... heck, even the case is similar, although yours is the newer version. 
Your rig is like a newer-cased-better-cable-managed-and-water-cooled brother of mine!









Anyways, whats that small green pcb with a realtech branded chip under your 5850? Soundcard? Which one?


I wish it was a sound card 
It's an old Wireless network card 








It's ok but it's only G


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


What were your load temps before?


Around 80c in Furmark.

Just put in on water though, and won't go above 40c









+rep Snowcakes, I used to run the 4GHz club and had about 10 entry's a day with the i7's. Lotta work guys, so give him some credit.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
FINALLY, updated 54 people took an hour lol

Yep, great job, man!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


FINALLY, updated 54 people took an hour lol


I hope you realize that we all appreciate the the huge amount of time and effort you put into this thread to keep it running smoothly

+Rep


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


FINALLY, updated 54 people took an hour lol


That's the labor of looooove!


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Around 80c in Furmark.

Just put in on water though, and won't go above 40c









+rep Snowcakes, I used to run the 4GHz club and had about 10 entry's a day with the i7's. Lotta work guys, so give him some credit.

Nice, I'm really considering about wc my rig. Dont know if I wanna spend the $450 though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
FINALLY, updated 54 people took an hour lol

If you Oc yourself you probably coulda done it in 15 minutes


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
Ackmanc u just got your pic added to the front page of the thread for being sexiest number 2 lol

Sweet, ill take it. Defiler's white vapor is very sexy so i'll take #2. I was going for a tuxedo look. I DO find it funny that the two sexiest red team cards are not red at all LOL.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Nice, clean casework there, Jo3f1sh. I like it.


----------



## Th0m0_202

probably a dumb question, but is the xfx 5850 a reference design or on a modded look a like? need to know because im getting one next month







and i have no idea why but i love the batman cooler and the fact that i can voltage tweak aswell.


----------



## Jo3f1sh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*


Nice, clean casework there, Jo3f1sh. I like it.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

count me in got a ASUS EAH5850 directCU
havent got a pc to put it in atm so pictures will have to wait 
but i do have an unboxing video on youtube


----------



## Bowlerguy92

I have myself a beautiful Radeon 5830! If you could please add me to the roster it would be much appreciated, I feel a little emasculated around these parts what with my single mid range card


----------



## Horsemama1956

Can add me as well. Sapphire 5830.


----------



## Eagle1337

count me in gigabyte 5870UD


----------



## LivingWeapon

what is the top 5850 for ocing


----------



## snow cakes

updated, nice cards guys


----------



## snow cakes

almost 500 members and up, great commitment to this club...GREAT JOB PEOPLE


----------



## NoGuru

Selling my T-Rad and VRM-3 cooler http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...ythe-fans.html


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LivingWeapon*


what is the top 5850 for ocing


I think all the reference designs are pretty good (cause they all have voltage regulators) but ASUS will give you more control. You can actually get the same from all ref. designs 5850's but with some workarounds (unlocking voltage control, flashing or editing the BIOS).


----------



## Tech-Boy

Just got my reference xfx in that I bought from a fellow member. The card is prestine never overclocked before. I am trying for 1ghz now. When i am done overclocking I am going to post proof so I can get added and some results! So heads up everyone new future member here!


----------



## Same1

HD5850 owner, OC'ed 3 min Kombuster stable @ 910//1230


----------



## 00Smurf

I've switched 5870 versions.







update me please. *teaser*


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Im deciding on a 5850.
My choices are: new Asus Direct cu ($253), new diamond ($261), or something out there.. a used sapphire 5870 ($295)?

need some advice.


----------



## dead_buzzard

New member and new Card XFX HD-585X-ZAFC


----------



## Tech-Boy

Ok you can add me, finally!

I left it at 980/1220 for now, as I am happy with that. It will get 1ghz fine, but It takes more volts than I like. I ran some quick bench's, and this is what I got, does this about right?

2048x1152 very High









1080p Very High









1080p Very High 16xaa









Vantage Performance:









I think it is running faster than a stock 5870, which is great!

The most amazing thing for me is that I just tried Bad company 2 Dx11 2048x1152 with everything maxed out, I get 55-70fps constant with zero dips, this is such a major improvement my gameplay has already improved!


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
almost 500 members and up, great commitment to this club...GREAT JOB PEOPLE









Thanks for the add man!


----------



## Owhat

Can I play?









Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer* 
Im deciding on a 5850.
My choices are: new Asus Direct cu ($253), new diamond ($261), or something out there.. a used sapphire 5870 ($295)?

need some advice.

I would go for an ASUS reference design if you can find one.

Does this Direct Copper edition comes with volterras? If so then its cool








A used Sapphire or ASUS 5870 is even better


----------



## Darkcyde

I'm in. ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Tech-Boy

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Congrats very nice card. I think the best thing about the 5870 over the 5850 is the backplate


----------



## 00Smurf

Updated with pics of my cards.


----------



## o Baby Zeus

I'm in







crossfired xfx 5870's


----------



## Ulver

Did they finish/delete the club 5970?
I was looking for their thread and couldn't find.
Where are they!?


----------



## andynolife

Please add to my previous listing with the 5850 with this XFX reference 5870 thanks.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Did they finish/delete the club 5970?
I was looking for their thread and couldn't find.
Where are they!?










Scrap that, I found them


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Has anyone ever had a problem with their card? Mine doesn't seem like it wants to POST anymore... also not to mention it has no output even though the fan spins up.


----------



## DeadlyRampage

crossfire 5770 or just 1 5850...?? Anyone inputs.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage*


crossfire 5770 or just 1 5850...?? Anyone inputs.


well if you want to upgrade anytime in the future 1 5850 will do nicely. If you get a reference one or some ASUS voltage tweak one then that will be better than 2 5770 in the long run.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

You can add me in the club









I just finished my build









in 2 or 4 weeks I begin overclocking


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin* 
You can add me in the club









I just finished my build









in 2 or 4 weeks I begin overclocking









Show some benchies after overclocking!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
Has anyone ever had a problem with their card? Mine doesn't seem like it wants to POST anymore... also not to mention it has no output even though the fan spins up.

Out of the blue? How did it start?


----------



## staryoshi

I no longer have the PCS+ 5870. I have an Asus DirectCU 5850 with a Thermalright Spitfire cooler









One update, please!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Out of the blue? How did it start?










Well I started to have a decreasingly stable overclock starting from 1000 1200 to 1000 1191 to 1172 and lower until I had a leak of my coolant(antifreeze and distilled water) onto the graphics card. It was fine, surprisingly. It still ran games while it was leaking!!

But then... I cleaned it... and I turned on the computer and booted up to find out that my overclocks just out of the blue were stable again.

Then now it died and won't post or display anything. It still heats up when you turn it on and the fan spins normally, just no post or display.


----------



## Ackmanc

do you have another GPU laying around you could swap out to see if it is in fact the GPU? The coolant didn't leak anywhere else did it? something seems to have shorted perhaps.


----------



## Deathschyte

can i join up...?...









i've 2 sapphire 5870 Vapor X crossfire for my intel based main rig and Digital Alliance 5850 for my HTPC...

here some shot of 5870 Vapor X...

















as for my HTPC ( Digital Alliance 5850 )...
i'll post the pic of the card soon...it's kind of pain in the ass to open my HTPC case from the desk again just to take a shot or two...








as for now...i'll post the screen captures...you'll notice that hw monitor show the card's name...

































soon i'll build one more with hemlock + 1090T...
we'll see what's leo platform capable of...


----------



## bladeangle

loop me in ^^


----------



## bladeangle

with HD5870 2G Eyefinity ^^


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ackmanc*


do you have another GPU laying around you could swap out to see if it is in fact the GPU? The coolant didn't leak anywhere else did it? something seems to have shorted perhaps.


Yeah I am currently using this computer with an old 4870 haha. This thing never died on me no mater what happened.

If only I could resurrect my 5850 one more time.

EDIT: um... bladeangle... isn't it Corsair Dominator?


----------



## nickbunyun

may i be added to the list as well ? 
im have ATI 5850 @ Stock


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

i decided to give my 5850 a try and overclock it and here's the result after running 1 hour of bad company 2

it took me 20 minute to overclock it and now the results are in









1000 core
1100 memory
1.2volt

Max temps 59C at 65% fan speed set by smart doctor during play









average fps bad company

all setting high
1650x1080
4xMSAA
8xAF
DX11

min 40
max 120
average 50 to 60 fps

edit : sorry heaven won't work ... I don't no why but it says the url or site is down when I start it after getting a black screen.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*


i decided to give my 5850 a try and overclock it and here's the result after running 1 hour of bad company 2

it took me 20 minute to overclock it and now the results are in









1000 core
1100 memory
1.2volt

Max temps 59C at 65% fan speed set by smart doctor during play









average fps bad company

all setting high
1650x1080
4xMSAA
8xAF
DX11

min 40
max 120
average 50 to 60 fps

edit : sorry heaven won't work ... I don't no why but it says the url or site is down when I start it after getting a black screen.


 Can you get more memory clocking out of it?


----------



## staryoshi

Asus DirectCU HD5850 - 1000/1250 @ 1.25v
Ambient ~24C (Too warm







)

This is after running Furmark for about 6 minutes







The temperature levels out from there on.

Using a Thermalright Spitfire

This cooler is MASSIVE, but it's the most capable air-based GPU cooler out there. I can run it passively at stock.

As for the memory clocks question, most 5850s should do 1250MHz without issue. I usually don't run mine past 1300, but I can exceed that.

Second picture is a 900/1250 1.2v run from when it was cooler in here. Respect. (21-22C)


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Asus DirectCU HD5850 - 1000/1250 @ 1.25v
Ambient ~24C (Too warm







)

This is after running Furmark for about 6 minutes







The temperature levels out from there on.

Using a Thermalright Spitfire

This cooler is MASSIVE, but it's the most capable air-based GPU cooler out there. I can run it passively at stock.

As for the memory clocks question, most 5850s should do 1250MHz without issue. I usually don't run mine past 1300, but I can exceed that.

Second picture is a 900/1250 1.2v run from when it was cooler in here. Respect. (21-22C)


That is an excellent card. Mine couldn't even do 1200 half the time.

Then again, my ambient is 29-30C.


----------



## staryoshi

New cooling arrangement, new temps.
Ambient 24.5C
Core 1000Mhz
Memory 1250Mhz
Core Voltage 1.25v
This is five minutes into Furmark, not gameplay load. In TF2 it does not exceed 35C on the core.

Spitfire, you are 90% perfect. The only things I would improve are: Heatpipe arrangement (needs more space between the board and pipes, had to remove my awesome support bar), maybe remove two heatpipes and support 120mm only, and include a better support bar... it is OK, but it's not that firm. Love it overall, def worth it. I will try it with a 120mm fan installed soon.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


New cooling arrangement, new temps.
Ambient 24.5C
Core 1000Mhz
Memory 1250Mhz
Core Voltage 1.25v
This is five minutes into Furmark, not gameplay load. In TF2 it does not exceed 35C on the core.

Spitfire, you are 90% perfect. The only things I would improve are: Heatpipe arrangement (needs more space between the board and pipes, had to remove my awesome support bar), maybe remove two heatpipes and support 120mm only, and include a better support bar... it is OK, but it's not that firm. Love it overall, def worth it. I will try it with a 120mm fan installed soon.


Really amazing!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Really amazing!


Danke, I'll post up some pix at some point. I can take this card to about 1050 core before it starts to give on me. Upward of 1300 on memory too.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Danke, I'll post up some pix at some point. I can take this card to about 1050 core before it starts to give on me. Upward of 1300 on memory too.

How are temps at 1050?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
How are temps at 1050?

Just ran Furmark on 1050/1250 @ 1.325v (Can get 1.3v, just making sure







)

GPU1 - 48C (Core)
GPU2 - 56.5C
GPU3 - 56C
Ambient - 24.5C
Not sure what GPU2/3 temps are, but they are snazzy


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Just ran Furmark on 1050/1250 @ 1.325v (Can get 1.3v, just making sure







)

GPU1 - 48C (Core)
GPU2 - 56.5C
GPU3 - 56C
Ambient - 24.5C
Not sure what GPU2/3 temps are, but they are snazzy










gpu2 i believe is the memory and I think gpu3 may be the vrms

You might want to consider a volt mod or something ^^


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


gpu2 i believe is the memory and I think gpu3 may be the vrms

You might want to consider a volt mod or something ^^


Well I can push as high as 1.35v, at that point I'm thinking that it's physically limited by the hardware and less so by the voltage... this board is QUALITY. I can't stress that enough







I should update pix tonight


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Well I can push as high as 1.35v, at that point I'm thinking that it's physically limited by the hardware and less so by the voltage... this board is QUALITY. I can't stress that enough







I should update pix tonight









There really aren't limits if your temps are good and your board is good. Have you ever heard of cap mods and trimmers?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy* 
There really aren't limits if your temps are good and your board is good. Have you ever heard of cap mods and trimmers?

Slow down there cowboy. I'm not about to replace/mod any caps







This board has some awesome circuitry as it is


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Just ran Furmark on 1050/1250 @ 1.325v (Can get 1.3v, just making sure







)

GPU1 - 48C (Core)
GPU2 - 56.5C
GPU3 - 56C
Ambient - 24.5C
Not sure what GPU2/3 temps are, but they are snazzy









Do you just have stock cooling on the vrms? They dont show up in your gpu-z so you need to be careful.
I think 2 & 3 are memory and the vrm temps would be VDDC 1-3.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Slow down there cowboy. I'm not about to replace/mod any caps







This board has some awesome circuitry as it is









Agreed, just askin


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I think I reached the higher I can go before the 1.3volts

1000/1250
1.25volts
69-75% fan speed

during BC2

everything maxed
1650x1080
8xMSAA
16xAF
not tried HBO something but will just after this post









min fps 45
max fps 135
avg fps between 59-70 









now I need some noise canceling headphone

sound like a vacuum cleaner beside me .







now I can really enjoy games like I always wanted.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yogi* 
Do you just have stock cooling on the vrms? They dont show up in your gpu-z so you need to be careful.
I think 2 & 3 are memory and the vrm temps would be VDDC 1-3.

Yeah, it has stock cooling, which is a nice thick heatsink spanning the board. The DirectCU is made up of many more power phases and better VRMs. It does not heat up nearly as much as stock. It is not hot-to-touch during benching.

I'm running passively now, with two 120mm low speed fans (Gelid 1000RPM) blowing on the face of the card. - It's as close to silent as you'll get, as I hand-picked my quietest fans from my Gelid stock.

24C ambient - In Furmark the core tops out at 60C







In gaming applications its much cooler of course. Not bad for effectively running passively :3 Entirely passive with no fans topped out around 68C


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

OH well have some problem with the card in bad company ( or memory maybe )

When I play BC2 for 30 minute now the screen goes blinking the fan slow down for a little bit and the screen goes white I tried reducing the OC but it didn't do the trick .

what should I try cause I'm already at 1.25 volts

also could it be my RAM . I thinkered with it to set them at stock rated speed .

yesterday it played bc2 for 3 hours without a problem .


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*


OH well have some problem with the card in bad company ( or memory maybe )

When I play BC2 for 30 minute now the screen goes blinking the fan slow down for a little bit and the screen goes white I tried reducing the OC but it didn't do the trick .

what should I try cause I'm already at 1.25 volts

also could it be my RAM . I thinkered with it to set them at stock rated speed .


It could be your ram.

What is happening is a VPU recovery. That happens when the cpu is slightly unstable (not enough to show in some stability tests), your gpu is artifacting/needs voltage tweaking, or your memory.

Is it a certain part in BC2 or in a time period of how long? Or just random?


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

it's often when I get fired at with high rate of fire after 15-30 min in game

I set the GPU at stock and it still doint the same thing . maybe it's my ram timing or CPU . I failed prime95 1024k test on 2 of my 3 workers


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*


it's often when I get fired at with high rate of fire after 15-30 min in game

I set the GPU at stock and it still doint the same thing . maybe it's my ram timing or CPU . I failed prime95 1024k test on 2 of my 3 workers


Try doing a full prime95 run and tweak some settings.

Also, your gpu might need some more cooling. If it is overheating like I think, maybe turn the fan up if it is not too loud. Give some updates if anything will work or doesn't work.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I run on full load 69% fan speed at 65c max temp usually I run around 58c in BC2

Could it also be the DX11 package that metro 2033 changed on my windows?

my CPU is on stock cooling and it hit 59c at full load :X that's alarming considering 65c is the barrier before going poof if I remember .


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin* 
I run on full load 69% fan speed at 65c max temp usually I run around 58c in BC2

Could it also be the DX11 package that metro 2033 changed on my windows?

my CPU is on stock cooling and it hit 59c at full load :X that's alarming considering 65c is the barrier before going poof if I remember .

Those are* decent temperatures. The cpu temp is very high though. I would consider getting better cooling or lower your cpu overclock. I don't like my AMD going over 55C load. Btw, are these core temps or just IHS temps?


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

it's not even overclocked yet ... my cpu is at stock

I'll try to clr CMOS to let the board set the ram and try again


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin* 
it's not even overclocked yet ... my cpu is at stock

I'll try to clr CMOS to let the board set the ram and try again

dang... maybe the ram needs more voltage/you need to reseat the cooler or get another/better thermal paste


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

well finally passed prime95 but at 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1.71 volts looks stable I'll try running bad company now


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*


well finally passed prime95 but at 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1.71 volts looks stable I'll try running bad company now










You can probably increase to 1600 7-7-7-24 1t with those voltages. After trying out your game and if it works, try redoing the frequency and latencies.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Well the recommanded voltage for those hyperX are really high ( heck it make the number blinking in red in the bios







)

some site had to put it at or over 1.9V to run at rated speed . I'm not all that worried for the temps ( run caseless and have a 92mm fan directly blowing air on memory/cpu/NB silent pipe. )

wish I had a camera to take pic or vid to show the layout.

Also I'm worried about the psu

I know it'S a tr2 and is reputation is that he makes a high pitched noise when overclocking .

But when I fold on my GPU client it make enough sound to hear the noise over the fan at 69/70% . I know it as something to do with a part of the psu but not wich one . Should I return it ( if it's a viable reason for returning a PSU with a board of this price ) to the store and get another psu of same price in the corsair line maybe in the 650watts non modular.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*


Well the recommanded voltage for those hyperX are really high ( heck it make the number blinking in red in the bios







)

some site had to put it at or over 1.9V to run at rated speed . I'm not all that worried for the temps ( run caseless and have a 92mm fan directly blowing air on memory/cpu/NB silent pipe. )

wish I had a camera to take pic or vid to show the layout.

Also I'm worried about the psu

I know it'S a tr2 and is reputation is that he makes a high pitched noise when overclocking .

But when I fold on my GPU client it make enough sound to hear the noise over the fan at 69/70% . I know it as something to do with a part of the psu but not wich one . Should I return it ( if it's a viable reason for returning a PSU with a board of this price ) to the store and get another psu of same price in the corsair line maybe in the 650watts non modular.


give me the link to your ram and i will see what you can do with it

yeah, it sounds like your capacitors are squealing in your psu. A Corsair 650w would be definitely enough so go ahead and return it.

That psu must not be made to take such a high load


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

spec sheet


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin* 
spec sheet

try 1600 9-9-9-24 1t then maybe at 1.7v


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I have a question .

how long will my graphics card last at

1000/1300 at 1.26volts lol not 2.62volts xDD
61c
69% fan speed

running folding at home on it 8-10hours a day

will it damage the card to run it at this speed ?

Or could I keep it in good shape for 1/2 years?


----------



## Yogi

2.62v????????????


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

oups lol my mistake xD

1.26volts


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*


oups lol my mistake xD

1.26volts


Should be fine


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

ok well I'll go to sleep for a while







24hours I'm awake on the computer thinkering with voltages and speed .







have a good night and thanks


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin* 
ok well I'll go to sleep for a while







24hours I'm awake on the computer thinkering with voltages and speed .







have a good night and thanks









No prob, anything for a fellow overclocker


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Wow I don't know what it is but I had a big driver failure while folding .

I wasn't in front of the computer so I don't know what happen but when I came back 30min after I left the room pc was turned off . I it the power button and everything turned back on like it was in sleep mode .

exept the GPU folding that couldn't turn back working .
had the bubble saying the driver failed and was recovered. GPU-Z was showing a max temp of 72c on the second sensor but it's well within the limit of the card . I restarted the computer to restart folding-gpu and it worked completely fine .

I was running the gpu at 1000/1200 @ 1.25v so no extreme overclocking ongoing during folding with GPU . I'm suspecting the PSU having failed cause in GPU-Z it showed 1.000v and not the habitual 1.25v .

Can the computer go in sleep mode while folding? cause I don't remember crashing display driver causing PC going in sleep mode .


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*


Wow I don't know what it is but I had a big driver failure while folding .

I wasn't in front of the computer so I don't know what happen but when I came back 30min after I left the room pc was turned off . I it the power button and everything turned back on like it was in sleep mode .

exept the GPU folding that couldn't turn back working .
had the bubble saying the driver failed and was recovered. GPU-Z was showing a max temp of 72c on the second sensor but it's well within the limit of the card . I restarted the computer to restart folding-gpu and it worked completely fine .

I was running the gpu at 1000/1200 @ 1.25v so no extreme overclocking ongoing during folding with GPU . I'm suspecting the PSU having failed cause in GPU-Z it showed 1.000v and not the habitual 1.25v .

Can the computer go in sleep mode while folding? cause I don't remember crashing display driver causing PC going in sleep mode .


The reason it showed 1.0v is because that is what it defaults to when you have a vpu recovery. If you look, that should correspond back to 725/1000 or something.

This could be a psu problem, being that there is not enough consistent voltage entering your card, or it could still be your ram/processor(less likely).


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I think it's the psu the whining sound it make as increased a little









going to the store tomorrow to change/RMA the psu only Thursday next week will I be able to have a new PSU .

still want to put 3 more 5850 in there so I'm better changing the PSU now .


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*


I think it's the psu the whining sound it make as increased a little









going to the store tomorrow to change/RMA the psu only Thursday next week will I be able to have a new PSU .

still want to put 3 more 5850 in there so I'm better changing the PSU now .


3 more?? you are going to need a 1000w or two psus.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

here is a picture of mine in my old setup


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I'll be getting psu while upgrading







for now I'm still ordering parts for my build

still have to get

CPU cooler
an AMD 1055t cpu
an homemade tech station

installing a AC in my new room when I move in the new house

after I'll get the PSU and the rest of the graphics cards

and finally will begin the watter cooling kit







for the CPU/northbridge

and finally a bulldozer and will wait for the ATI 6k series to upgrade .

according to plans I'll change my mind on couple of thing but I will be finish in october or december for the finall 1055t+4 5850 . and will wait untill new AMD cpu and graphics

edit : I forgot the 2 screen
new desk
new keyboard
new mouse
new mousepad
new headset

It's gonna be a marathon year at the job I must say


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Got myself a Sapphire 5870 by Fedex today







Got it used for $280, so I cant complain.







Still year and a half warranty on it too.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*


I think it's the psu the whining sound it make as increased a little









going to the store tomorrow to change/RMA the psu only Thursday next week will I be able to have a new PSU .

still want to put 3 more 5850 in there so I'm better changing the PSU now .


You should wait for the new Corsair and Seasonic PSUs


----------



## [email protected]'D

Can I be part of this club....again


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Can I be part of this club....again



















That is a killer 5870 card







lol this cooler have so much cooling compared to other company's custom cooler . ( + it exhaust all the warm air outside and not everywhere in the case )


----------



## waar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Can I be part of this club....again


















just got this in the mail today too! was too eager to install it that i forgot to take pictures of it lol

can i be added to the club? i'll take pics of the internals of my rig tomorrow.


----------



## Asmola

One 5870 feat Zalman VF3000A currently, another same card with same cooler comes next week!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
One 5870 feat Zalman VF3000A currently, another same card with same cooler comes next week!

















What are overclocked load temps like?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


What are overclocked load temps like?


About 50c with 1000MHz 1.25v GPU and 1275 mem's.


----------



## Asmola

Look's like no one isn't reading that Ati Cooling forum? Here is my review of Zalman VF3000A:
http://www.overclock.net/ati-cooling...0a-review.html


----------



## 495

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Can I be part of this club....again



















Ok, thats a good card but with a horrible cooler design. The asus guys went crazy a little bit.

Proof:









Practically the 1st and last heat pipes are not doing anything... which is a fail in my book!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


About 50c with 1000MHz 1.25v GPU and 1275 mem's.










Really good temps! I might consider it in the future.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *495*


Ok, thats a good card but with a horrible cooler design. The asus guys went crazy a little bit.

Proof:









Practically the 1st and last heat pipes are not doing anything... which is a fail in my book!










:S lol....MOARRRRR 30% fan speed 100% load just over 70c Id like to see a reference one do that


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
:S lol....MOARRRRR 30% fan speed 100% load just over 70c Id like to see a reference one do that









+1 to that!


----------



## Ulver

Horrible cooler design?!? First and last heat pipes not doing anything!?








Somebody had too much mountain dew...


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Horrible cooler design?!? First and last heat pipes not doing anything!?








Somebody had too much mountain dew...

I hear the same crap about certain cpu coolers >.>

If they don't work, why are the temps so good?


----------



## Owhat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
About 50c with 1000MHz 1.25v GPU and 1275 mem's.









Those are amazing temps.! Good for you, dude.


----------



## SgtWoody83

I am new to owning a 5870. I didn't actually buy one, but my new laptop has one in it and am considering upgrading my desktop to one after playing around on this one. Absolutely love it.Attachment 158647


----------



## Tchernobyl

Sign me up!









edit: adding another pic of the working computer. Above one is while it was still being built... this picture is while the computer is on and purring


----------



## kkruegs101

Oh my... that white 5870 on the OP is so sexy.

Anyway, my HIS 5850 should be here soon! I'll post specs after OCing when I get a chance.


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *495* 
Ok, thats a good card but with a horrible cooler design. The asus guys went crazy a little bit.

Proof:









Practically the 1st and last heat pipes are not doing anything... which is a fail in my book!









I don't know where you got that picture but that is not what the cooler looks like underneath. Also if you look at your picture, that is a red fan, this version comes with a black fan and the fins are much larger.







It is a great design and pretty much all copper.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Sapphier ATI radeon HD 5830 me in plez?


----------



## Warlord_Link

I'm new owner of Asus EAH 5850 Direct CU @OC core 850 Mhz mem 1100 Mhz


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link* 
I'm new owner of Asus EAH 5850 Direct CU @OC core 850 Mhz mem 1100 Mhz

you need to push it more i can get mine to 1050/1300


----------



## BlueBird

I am now proud owner of Asus 5850







. it is one stop solution for games







and HTPC solution.


----------



## ZoRzEr

Throw me on the list!


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

i would like to join this club, i have a sapphire 5850 1gig modern warfare 2 (yuck) edition


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr* 
Throw me on the list!



















you forgot the crossfire bridge









remove me from the list i have a 5770 on the way


----------



## ZoRzEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
you forgot the crossfire bridge









remove me from the list i have a 5770 on the way

lol. Took it before I had put the bridge on, didn't realize it was that picture. Was too excited to get them both in the case to bask in its glory.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

lol fair enough


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

when me in?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoRzEr* 
lol. Took it before I had put the bridge on, didn't realize it was that picture. Was too excited to get them both in the case to bask in its glory.

Bask in its glory indeed








That must be really fast!
And probably not so noisy, right?
Congrats


----------



## captain_clayman

gonna get CF 5850's soon







how much do you think a 5850 will cost by this christmas? any guesses?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain_clayman* 
gonna get CF 5850's soon







how much do you think a 5850 will cost by this christmas? any guesses?

250 maybe?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

hope the 5870s go down buy then :/ wont mind paying that for 3 of them :/


----------



## mr_zukovsky

i cant overclock my 5850 past 775. i tried using msi afterburner, and modified the cfg file and still no luck. i have a reference XFX 5850. HELP


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

flash the cards BIOS to ASUS then OC the **** out of it


----------



## mr_zukovsky

can i flash it through windows, or do i have to use atiflashtool through a floppy??


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

when i used a sapphire card for a build i used atiflashtool and a USB stick


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr_zukovsky* 
can i flash it through windows, or do i have to use atiflashtool through a floppy??

http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html


----------



## iGuitarGuy

http://www.overclock.net/ati/671675-...5850-bios.html

Here's the guide rocklobsta1109 and I have been workin on


----------



## Avyroochy

How long do you reckon until we upgrade from our 5870's or 5850's respectively?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avyroochy*


How long do you reckon until we upgrade from our 5870's or 5850's respectively?


As soon as you can afford too.


----------



## godofdeath

yea upgrade and sell at a discount to me


----------



## Avyroochy

so it wont last me until say the 7000 series comes out?


----------



## Vbp6us

I have the Asus 5850 DirectCU, can I be added please?


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


As soon as you can afford too.










Hey Noguru, what's up. What voltage are you running for your 5850 at those oc settings? Thanks


----------



## ZoRzEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Bask in its glory indeed








That must be really fast!
And probably not so noisy, right?
Congrats









Really quiet actually. Compared to my old EVGA GTX285 its completely silent. Especially during gaming. Can barely hear the fans kick in.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

cant wait to get my asus 5870








had to buy a 5770 to keep me going though :/


----------



## KaRLiToS

I just had my second card yesterday, another Reference 5850...
My first one was sapphire
The second is a biostar
Its the exact same card and I cannot run them in Crossfire, as soon as I click the Enable Crossfire Button...my rig get unstable and BSOD after a short time

BSOD = 0x0000009C

I started a thread in ATI Section but nobody could help.
Am I missing something?, both cards work perfectly alone....
Do I need to flash both bios, if so, which one should I choose.

I really need your help, Im out of solutions,

Thanx


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


Hey Noguru, what's up. What voltage are you running for your 5850 at those oc settings? Thanks


i know it wasn't me you were asking but i run a similar OC and i am at 1.187v


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vbp6us*


Hey Noguru, what's up. What voltage are you running for your 5850 at those oc settings? Thanks


I have set it back to stock because I just installed W7, but I think it was 1.23 Flashed to the ASUS BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I just had my second card yesterday, another Reference 5850...
My first one was sapphire
The second is a biostar
Its the exact same card and I cannot run them in Crossfire, as soon as I click the Enable Crossfire Button...my rig get unstable and BSOD after a short time

BSOD = 0x0000009C

I started a thread in ATI Section but nobody could help.
Am I missing something?, both cards work perfectly alone....
Do I need to flash both bios, if so, which one should I choose.

I really need your help, Im out of solutions,

Thanx


Man I wish I could help here but I never ran crossfire. I would think that you don't need to flash them but I would wait for someone else to chime in.
Maybe there is a setting in you MOBO BIOS that you have to enable?


----------



## Avyroochy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


As soon as you can afford too.










I want money to buy graphics cardsssssssssssssssss


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Man I wish I could help here but I never ran crossfire. I would think that you don't need to flash them but I would wait for someone else to chime in.
Maybe there is a setting in you MOBO BIOS that you have to enable?


Don't worry man, you helped me a lot previously...its kind of normal to not have the knowledge for everything


----------



## NCspecV81

I would suggest trying the card on its own. The new biostar one.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I tried both and they are both working fine alone...


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
i know it wasn't me you were asking but i run a similar OC and i am at 1.187v

1.187v at 1001/1288?? What? How is that possible mate? You must have a beastly hand picked card.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I have set it back to stock because I just installed W7, but I think it was 1.23 Flashed to the ASUS BIOS.

Gotcha, thank you. That's one hell of an overclock! I'm at stock volts (1.118v) running at 900/1200. I'm sure I could go higher but I think I'll stay around 900. I stay above 65-70fps in BC2 with all high settings so there is no real need you could say.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

the ati overclocking thread mentions that you no longer need a BIOS flash to unlock your clocks, you just need to edit one number in MSI afterburner's cfg. i think this message needs to get out so people don't have to flash their BIOS'.

I just did this today and got perfect stable clocks of 830/1245 and a benchmark performance boost of 16.5% all around!

http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html


----------



## hogpig

im dissapointed with my Directcu 5850 it cant even hit 900mhz with 1.35v but i can do 810/1300 on stock voltage


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*


the ati overclocking thread mentions that you no longer need a BIOS flash to unlock your clocks, you just need to edit one number in MSI afterburner's cfg. i think this message needs to get out so people don't have to flash their BIOS'.

I just did this today and got perfect stable clocks of 830/1245 and a benchmark performance boost of 16.5% all around!

http://www.overclock.net/ati/633816-...r-ati-gpu.html


Well that will allow you to push clocks higher but I don't think you get voltage control from it.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
I tried both and they are both working fine alone...

OK, its a lame guess but, have you tried cleaning the crossfire bridge contacts? Some folks were having BSODs from dirty contacts


----------



## Asmola

Here my 5870 CF feat VF3000A's!


----------



## JWellington

That looks great!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hogpig*


im dissapointed with my Directcu 5850 it cant even hit 900mhz with 1.35v but i can do 810/1300 on stock voltage













































that is wierd i got 1050/1250 with 1.15v with mine :/


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Here my 5870 CF feat VF3000A's!










Nice setup!








What temps are u getting with those zalman coolers?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Nice setup!








What temps are u getting with those zalman coolers?


Thanks!









Upper CPU-Z screens are closer cards temps and another is card on the back, closer to cpu:

Idle:









Furmark Xtreme Burning Mode 5min:


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


OK, its a lame guess but, have you tried cleaning the crossfire bridge contacts? Some folks were having BSODs from dirty contacts










Didnt try that, but at the point where I am, every tips is more than fine....I'll try it, I have nothing to loose and Im tired with that problem


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Thanks!









Upper CPU-Z screens are closer cards temps and another is card on the back, closer to cpu:

Idle:









Furmark Xtreme Burning Mode 5min:









How much is the gap between the cards? Anyway for a top down pic?

Whats the fan profile, auto or fixed duty @ --%? Noise level?


----------



## ryboto

I've got a Visiontek reference 5850 at 950/1200 on default volts.


----------



## Lt. Hardlight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Here my 5870 CF feat VF3000A's!










Those cards look amazing. I might consider buying one of those coolers. The temperatures you're getting a really good.


----------



## Affinity

Add me please! Just got an XFX 5870 XXX. I'm in the processing of overclocking and it seems 75*C should be about my max temp but how far can I push the voltage?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Affinity*


Add me please! Just got an XFX 5870 XXX. I'm in the processing of overclocking and it seems 75*C should be about my max temp but how far can I push the voltage?


1.35v


----------



## preachp

Hi All,

VisionTek 5850 here. Had it up to 845 and 1200 on air but it still got hot so I backed it down to 775 and 1125. At the higher speeds I got a 17386 on 3DMark06. The whole system is on air cooling. I am seriously thinking about a HAF932 for better flow and looks.
Clock on....................Oh yeah my system is listed below


----------



## off1ine

Twin RoG Matrix Platinum 5870 Xfire setup here, i'm lovin' it!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

you need to show us some pics of them sexy beasts


----------



## toMsons1987

I just bought a HD 5870









It replaces my GTX 260 SLi, and now I own this 5870, and a 5850 in my other computer. Yay for me!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

why am i still not in this? sapphier 5830!!!!


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


why am i still not in this? sapphier 5830!!!!


because snowcakes has a life outside of OCN, he will add you when he has a chance. Patience.


----------



## Asmola

If there's 5870 CF owners, get 10.6 Beta drivers and you'll se huge improvement on games etc.
I just installed those and did little comparison 10.6 beta vs 10.4 drivers, results are pretty good!









Vantage:
10.4









10.6 beta









Alien versus Predator Benchmark:
10.4
Number of frames: 12265
Average Frame Time: 8.5ms
Average FPS: *117.0*

10.6 beta
Number of frames: 12570
Average Frame Time: 8.3ms
Average FPS: *119.8*

Good improvement i think!









These drivers dropped my 5870's overclocking ability by ~10MHz but score is still much better!

And you can add me in to this club too if you like, two 5870's feat Zalman VF3000A's..









Thanks.


----------



## Radeon915

I guess I apply for this club for a month or 2 now..







So please sign me up.

Sapphire 5850 Vapor-X (825/1125)


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

xfire mobo on the way, getting my second 5850 in a month or 2, after i spend some time overclocking my b50


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

might need a new PSU before you crossfire


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

haha yeah, of course


----------



## doomtuba

Sign me up!


----------



## Gabe63

Count me in


----------



## Gabe63

XFX VS Ref card










Back side


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

why did they get rid of the back plate :S


----------



## Napophis

add me to the list! got 2 5870's last night, one for me and other for the wifey









Also is it supposed to be showing up as a 5800 series card and not a 5870?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

yep that is fine


----------



## mastical

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
why did they get rid of the back plate :S

xfx went cheap


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

think every company did
even ASUS dont have a back plate








but at least you can OC their cards


----------



## mitchbowman

if u really want 1 u can buy then now anyway 
5850/5870
5970


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

i dont care that much tbh
but it is just the only reason i would get a referance 5870 over a referance 5850 is because with the back plate it looks alot smarter imo


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


xfx went cheap










That is what I though when I bought it also why I returned it. I also felt like it was lower quality. I would ahve been fine buying one as a 5850 sine they are about the same in the 585X-587X (X= NON-REF VERSION).


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

sapphire cheaped out the most they use the same PCB for all there 5800 series cards and cooler (not including the toxic and vapor-x and eyefinity 6 editon cards)


----------



## 495

yeah, but if you want ati, sapphire is still the way to go.


----------



## Gabe63

ASUS=XFX> Sapphire
Both ASUS and XFX have better warranties than sapphire. ASUS 3 years to anyone, like the 3 rd owner, XFX double lifetime, Sapphire = 2 years to the first owner.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

why am i still not added?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

the owner has not been online in a while


----------



## Luass Hole

Does anyone hear a slight buzzing sound when running a gpu intensive program??


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luass Hole* 
Does anyone hear a slight buzzing sound when running a gpu intensive program??

Is there anything physically near the bottom of the card that could be interfering with the fan? When my fan starts spinning up faster at higher loads it has a tendency to pull smaller cables towards it.


----------



## Luass Hole

its not the fan. It all started when I wanted to oc my HIS refernce card past 900mhz. I downloaded msi afternurner, whent into the config file and switched 0 to 1 to allow my card to be controlled by msi. I checked voltage control, bumped it to 1.25 oc to 1000/1235. Ran gputool and there was the sound. It only kicks in when i start a game or run any type of gpu test. it has a very "electrical" buzz to it. low toned so most people wouldn't hear it, but unfortunately im not one of them.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

i neer with my 5850 directCU


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luass Hole* 
Does anyone hear a slight buzzing sound when running a gpu intensive program??

I get a whine when Crysis loads for some reason. Not in other games that I noticed...


----------



## Luass Hole

When increasing the voltage on a 5870, will that allow you to overclock the memory easier or are the two not related?? Just curious cause I overclocked my memory to 1300 i had no errors in gputool for about 30 minutes. I got one error and it didn't occur the rest of the time i was stress testing (about 20 min).


----------



## smp

--


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luass Hole* 
When increasing the voltage on a 5870, will that allow you to overclock the memory easier or are the two not related?? Just curious cause I overclocked my memory to 1300 i had no errors in gputool for about 30 minutes. I got one error and it didn't occur the rest of the time i was stress testing (about 20 min).

Increasing voltage (vcore) doesn't increase memory voltage (vmem).
You would have to mod the bios or do a voltmod to increase the memory voltage.

If the error only happens in gputool, I don't think it is much of a problem. If you can't play games without it freezing and so on... that's another story.


----------



## Luass Hole

Thanks


----------



## phungn

I have an XFX 5850 coming in the mail tomorrow! Kinda worried about warranty now since there was that thread though :/. I accepted having a non-reference card for a better warranty over a visiontek or sapphire reference card.


----------



## yourtoilet

Even at stock clock, I still get GSOD in Stalker:CS/CoP, unless if I lower the mem clock about 20 Mhz (1200 to 1180), no GSOD anymore.

Anyone got the same problem?

I came to conclusion that if you get some flickering while playing the games(CS/CoP), it's a indication that you're not stable. Flickering leads later by a GSOD, usually in a extreme intensive combat fight. Flickering, by all means is an invincible weak gsod which is repaired instantly.


----------



## Floy

Hi all. I have been thinking about upgrading my video card. I am highly interested in the HD5850. There is one model from Sapphire which is highly interesting, the Toxic 1GB model. Would that be a good buy? Or is there a model which has a better price/performance ratio?


----------



## 495

Yes. The cheapest 5850 you can find. Enough said.


----------



## Faraz

It's a pretty good card. The main thing is that it comes overclocked and may not be as good for OCing as the reference version. I'm not sure if there's some new way to overvolt it though. If you're going to be OCing, I'd go with the reference.

This actually seems to be a very good deal.


----------



## Luass Hole

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yourtoilet*


Even at stock clock, I still get GSOD in Stalker:CS/CoP, unless if I lower the mem clock about 20 Mhz (1200 to 1180), no GSOD anymore.

Anyone got the same problem?

I came to conclusion that if you get some flickering while playing the games(CS/CoP), it's a indication that you're not stable. Flickering leads later by a GSOD, usually in a extreme intensive combat fight. Flickering, by all means is an invincible weak gsod which is repaired instantly.


I cant push memory past 1225 otherwise I freeze when playing crysis.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yourtoilet*


Even at stock clock, I still get GSOD in Stalker:CS/CoP, unless if I lower the mem clock about 20 Mhz (1200 to 1180), no GSOD anymore.

Anyone got the same problem?

I came to conclusion that if you get some flickering while playing the games(CS/CoP), it's a indication that you're not stable. Flickering leads later by a GSOD, usually in a extreme intensive combat fight. Flickering, by all means is an invincible weak gsod which is repaired instantly.


Sometimes GSOD are caused by other system components besides your graphics ironically enough.

See if your cpu can't handle a little more voltage or check your memory.

It could also be your vcore for your gpu... the only way to find out is by testing


----------



## toMsons1987

I still wanna be updated in this list, I am a proud HD 5850 and HD 5870 owner.

Bought my Asus Reference card for $315 bucks (5870), and I love the damn thing!


----------



## SkippyDogg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yourtoilet* 
Even at stock clock, I still get GSOD in Stalker:CS/CoP, unless if I lower the mem clock about 20 Mhz (1200 to 1180), no GSOD anymore.

Anyone got the same problem?

I came to conclusion that if you get some flickering while playing the games(CS/CoP), it's a indication that you're not stable. Flickering leads later by a GSOD, usually in a extreme intensive combat fight. Flickering, by all means is an invincible weak gsod which is repaired instantly.

I had that problem before and i would get GSOD all the time. The only solution is down-clock my card to 1250. And i did , no more GSOD. But i was getting really irritated that i had down-clock the card so i e-mail shappire and told them about my problem and they sent me a new bios. I flashed my card, and now my card is stable at 900 core and 1300 memory. And 2 hours in clear sky the other day and no more GSOD!


----------



## yourtoilet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Sometimes GSOD are caused by other system components besides your graphics ironically enough.

See if your cpu can't handle a little more voltage or check your memory.

It could also be your vcore for your gpu... the only way to find out is by testing


I've tried different bios configurations but not stock settings yet, I'll try that and post later about the GSOD status, but the issue remains. GSOD only occurs in stalker series tough. I've also tried overvolting gpu mems a notch with RBE editor, but no luck.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg*


I had that problem before and i would get GSOD all the time. The only solution is down-clock my card to 1250. And i did , no more GSOD. But i was getting really irritated that i had down-clock the card so i e-mail shappire and told them about my problem and they sent me a new bios. I flashed my card, and now my card is stable at 900 core and 1300 memory. And 2 hours in clear sky the other day and no more GSOD!


Could you somehow send me the bios? I've tried different bios but no luck yet.

Cheers


----------



## xP_0nex

Add me to the list.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*


Add me to the list.



















dude, i totaly will trade you


----------



## Faraz

Damn, what I'd do to get two 5870s...


----------



## xP_0nex

I would've gotten a HD 5970 instead of getting another HD 5870 if I had a bigger PSU.


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*


Add me to the list.











Exactly the same boards I have, be careful though I had to instal a custom cooler today (Zalman VF3000A) because the stock fan's bearings decided to screw up after 1 month! 
Aye I could have RMA it but it was something I was planning to get soon anyways.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

and they use anologue instead of digital to deliver the power 
infact XFX has robbed both of you because them cards cost lest to make than the stock (referance) ones but are sold for more :/


----------



## dracotonisamond

i think i have to bid this club farewell. unless you guys consider 5970's just 5870x2's lol.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

they are nearly the same 








lol


----------



## SadistBlinx

I got myself the HIS 5870 MW2 Eyefinity 6 Edition, 2GB memory...Just Squeels under high load lol. >.> 
Pics up now xD


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

get a account with something like photobucket and upload it then post the link with the IMG code


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luass Hole*


its not the fan. It all started when I wanted to oc my HIS refernce card past 900mhz. I downloaded msi afternurner, whent into the config file and switched 0 to 1 to allow my card to be controlled by msi. I checked voltage control, bumped it to 1.25 oc to 1000/1235. Ran gputool and there was the sound. It only kicks in when i start a game or run any type of gpu test. it has a very "electrical" buzz to it. low toned so most people wouldn't hear it, but unfortunately im not one of them.


I have the same issue with me HIS 5870 eyefinity6 Edition, I'm not overclocking tho..Eh if it ant broke i ant fixing it lol


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*


Exactly the same boards I have, be careful though I had to instal a custom cooler today (Zalman VF3000A) because the stock fan's bearings decided to screw up after 1 month! 
Aye I could have RMA it but it was something I was planning to get soon anyways.


The cards are right next to each other in crossfire. By installing the Zalman VF3000A will I still be able to crossfire it the same? Or would it take up more space then the stock cooler?


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


and they use anologue instead of digital to deliver the power 
infact XFX has robbed both of you because them cards cost lest to make than the stock (referance) ones but are sold for more :/


I really wanted to get reference cards, but they are a little hard to come by nowadays when you want them new.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

that is true i dont think any manufactures use them now :/


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*


that is true i dont think any manufactures use them now :/


 Last holdouts are:

Diamond

OCN used

Eyefinity 6 edition cards.


----------



## SadistBlinx

I have picture up now, Add meeeee on the list hehe.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Last holdouts are:

Diamond

OCN used

Eyefinity 6 edition cards.

not alot then








although i like the asus 5870 V2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
I have picture up now, Add meeeee on the list hehe.

copy and paste the link with the tags on it
EDIT: just saw you put it in your first post [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry* 
not alot then








although i like the asus 5870 V2

copy and paste the link with the tags on it
EDIT: just saw you put it in your first post [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

haha yeh


----------



## not available

would there be any reason to keep my 4850x2 if i get a 5 series card?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

not what i can think of :/


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *not available*


would there be any reason to keep my 4850x2 if i get a 5 series card?


Can't crossfire a 4850x2 with a 5xxx series card, but I'd still keep the 4850x2 for a back up just incase you have to rma your 5xxx card one day.


----------



## twistedneck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Can't crossfire a 4850x2 with a 5xxx series card, but I'd still keep the 4850x2 for a back up just incase you have to rma your 5xxx card one day.

And the 4xxx series got a big update with the last drivers, improved hardware video acceleration, gpgpu features, open cl, etc - heck you could just build a ripper little gaming rig based on the 2x 4850.

But the 5870 is fast and elegant. i bench it constantly, it kills gtx480 in furmark and kombustor, and battlefield bc2, but gets beat in 3dmark vantage, unigine 2.0, and the windows experience index, and games like metro2033.

And they stay cool, you can hit 90C no problem for several hours at a time..


----------



## SkippyDogg

Can i join this club please!


----------



## Alex132

I had that static buzz it seems to go away after awhile, and sign me up, 5870 Crossfire =D










That's an old photo, well before I knew that I couldn't put them in the 1st and 3rd slot, only 1st and 2nd...

Oh and lol neat wiring job? whats that


----------



## xP_0nex

Those of you that received crossfire connectors with your motherboards are lucky. I didn't get any with mine. So I have to use the short ones that come with the cards. If I did I would space out my cards to allow better air flow.


----------



## xXOverXx

I'm in the process of OC my HIS H587F1GDG Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5
The Core clock has reached 1070 without errors, is this Okay or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xP_0nex* 
Those of you that received crossfire connectors with your motherboards are lucky. I didn't get any with mine. So I have to use the short ones that come with the cards. If I did I would space out my cards to allow better air flow.

It's possible to attain a longer crossfire bridge cable if you contacted your mobo or video card manufacturer, they might send you one for free.

It's worth a try.


----------



## Hy3RiD

Add me please, Reference XFX 5870


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXOverXx* 
I'm in the process of OC my HIS H587F1GDG Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5
The Core clock has reached 1070 without errors, is this Okay or am I doing something wrong?











Also to get that high you'd need to up the volts


----------



## xXOverXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*











Also to get that high you'd need to up the volts


So I'm doing something wrong.
Is there a guide on here for my GPU?
EDIT; I'm an idiot.
I've not been clicking the 'apply' button.
I _*was*_ following another step by step guide, that didn't mention the 'apply' step. lol
I came here (Google) to see the standard OC's for my card.
Let's start from the beginning.


----------



## TeliaSonera

Add me please


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

love your avatar


----------



## speedhunter

count me in

















any of u guys duct tape/seal the side vents?


----------



## _02

My side is sealed - you worried about interrupting your airflow?


----------



## Alex132

why would you do that? its already being split inside the cooling shroud


----------



## demonsblood

Hey guys, I have a ASUS DirectCU 5850 and it runs wonderfully at stuck speeds, but the second I try to change core clocks it will produce artifacts! When it does not produce artifacts (under gputool) it will just restart drivers... any idea what may be the problem?

I am running:
Catalyst 10.6
Asus smartdoctor
MSI Afterburner
GPUtool


----------



## _02

Hmmm... That aint right. How much are you increasing the core/mem?

Can you increase it AT ALL?

Sweep your drivers and try reinstalling 10.6 - if that doesn't work try older drivers.

I could ramp my core over 900 and my memory over 1300 mhz before I got any artifacts in Furmark.


----------



## scottath

Just got my 5850 back from rma
just started OCing it - was wondering for a 24/7 OC - what voltage would be a max you would recommend ?

Also - what is the thermal limit of this chip - whilst testing with furmark - it seems to downclock the gpu @ 92c.....
Thus with furmark at lesat im at my limit already (100% fan speed, 810 core, voltage @ stock, 1175 mem)

Thinking of re-applying TIM - but its a pain to do....

Also - what VRM temps are ok - i just noticed mine were ~115c with furmark........









EDIT: Just noticed im not actually in the club - please add me.


----------



## dracotonisamond

i just checked back in and saw someone with a 5970 in the ranks. i guess i'll stay







.

heres the beasts new eyes.


















close up shot









its definitely a monster.

if you would kindly update my card stats.


----------



## _02

Geeze guys, take your digicams down a notch or reduce the resolution already.

3456x2592!


----------



## scottath

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

And im capped - so i cannot even start to load them
AND 95% of people cannot see them at that res anyhow.


----------



## E_man

Lol, no kidding. A little while ago, someone uploaded a 24mp picture. That was nuts.

Anyway, I'm in, got an XFX 5850 (non-reference) flashed to MSI lightning @ 955/1175


----------



## Deano12345

I'm in, just installed my Sapphire 5850 there, and ran a quick furmark test, it runs 20 degrees cooler than my old 4890 :O

I'm amazed, gonna try overclocking and gaming after dinner.

Oh, for anyone wondering, the Sapphire non reference cooler is VERY beefy, 5 large copper heatpipes which are actually like a HDT design. The VRM has a one piece heatsink and the memory has no heatsinks. Just thought I'd let everyone know as there is not a lot of information about this card

Edit : I'll do a review tomorrow and post up some results


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
Geeze guys, take your digicams down a notch or reduce the resolution already.

3456x2592!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

And im capped - so i cannot even start to load them
AND 95% of people cannot see them at that res anyhow.

oh >.< my bad. i guess im spoiled with internet speeds. ill remember that next time.


----------



## Kirby.

Anyone else having problems with their XFX 5870.
These weird boxes come up time to time.


----------



## Floy

Right, I am a new owner of the Sapphire Toxic HD5850 1GB. I unfortunately do not have a camera right, so I can't take pictures. Once I get hold of one, I will take pictures.


----------



## MattsyBoi

Ref. ATI 5870 HD + ref. XFX 5870 HD = XFireX


----------



## demonsblood

anyone know what the temp "GPU TEMP #3" represents?

here is a picture of it:









I reseated my GPU today with AS5 and just notices temp #3 was in the 70's
I then reseated multiple times and also #3 was high

need some help guys


----------



## grunion

It's an on die temp sensor, so your seating is off, pull it again and check the tim footprint.


----------



## Faraz

Add me, please.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
i just checked back in and saw someone with a 5970 in the ranks. i guess i'll stay







.

heres the beasts new eyes.
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/5379/woahz.png

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8372/img0423o.jpg

close up shot









its definitely a monster.

if you would kindly update my card stats.

is the HAF X on sale in america?
we have to wait another 2 weeks at least in england








very nice system though


----------



## mikec789

I have a question to ask if someone doesn't min awnsering, Tommorow I am going to buy a 5830 But I'm not sure which I have a choice of the XFX card or the sapphire card.

The only reason I'm getting a 5830 over a 5850 Is cause there on sale in France for 170 euros And I will get a 2nd one in the future.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikec789*


I have a question to ask if someone doesn't min awnsering, Tommorow I am going to buy a 5830 But I'm not sure which I have a choice of the XFX card or the sapphire card.

The only reason I'm getting a 5830 over a 5850 Is cause there on sale in France for 170 euros And I will get a 2nd one in the future.


I would go sapphire, because i am hearing lots of bad things lately mostly with their cards being faulty and xfx not accepting certain cards for rma. But then i hear good stories about their lifetime warrently







But i would go with sapphire myself because to me they have great customer service.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Add me, please.









Very nice setup and welcome!


----------



## admflameberg

I havec a Asus HD 5850 Dis2 Top, I just have to open my case up and take a shot of it one of these days. I have it overclocked @ 950/1280, 1300 ram is doable but i need to slap on some heat sinks but I dont see it worth it. For the extra 20hz oc.


----------



## Yogi

What are your guys temps on water? Dont think mine is seated right
5 min Furmark - 975/1225 @ 1.25v


----------



## NoGuru

Temps look good to me Yogi.


----------



## Tribulex

Add me, see card below (Powercolor 5850 pcs+). Still need to overclock


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Temps look good to me Yogi.


Thanks. I was just worried about the VRMs, thought that they should be at about 50c or so.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

when wuz the lst time snow cakes was on? cuz he still hasnt added me, iv seen him on steam though, he goes by the name of "melted butter"


----------



## JackS06

1st time poster, long time reader, just dropping a line. Just built my first PC and of course chose to go with my brand spanking new HD 5850. Card plays like a dream, no regrets. Will learn how to OC in the next month.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackS06* 
1st time poster, long time reader, just dropping a line. Just built my first PC and of course chose to go with my brand spanking new HD 5850. Card plays like a dream, no regrets. Will learn how to OC in the next month.

Nice, welcome to OCN, where your dreams can come true.


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice, welcome to OCN, where your dreams can come true.









or completely rape your bank account and pillage your mind.

OCN can be a bad influence for the week willed when it comes to electronics.


----------



## Stridarn

Im in, i have a 5870 with ek fc block.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
or completely rape your bank account and pillage your mind.

OCN can be a bad influence for the week willed when it comes to electronics.

Hahaha

@Stridarn whats your load temps with that block?


----------



## Reaperz

Will be joining shortly, getting a reference HIS HD5870 in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## KaiserDragon

Got me a reference Sapphire 5970 1GB running stock(wanna OC soon though)


----------



## Tribulex

Count me in, I have a powercolor pcs+ 5850

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
or completely rape your bank account and pillage your mind.

OCN can be a bad influence for the week willed when it comes to electronics.

hell yeah.


----------



## Metal425

I'm in, ASUS 5850 here.(Ref)


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
or completely rape your bank account and pillage your mind.

OCN can be a bad influence for the week willed when it comes to electronics.

see what i mean

















why? because i can


----------



## Yogi

^^ Needs more water!!


----------



## r3mor3ma

I'm In with my reference powercolor 5850 @ Asus 5870 Bios


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yogi*


^^ Needs more water!!


tbh i don't like the look of water blocks.









and my temps are just fine.


----------



## mattop101

Add me too. I have a Sapphire 5850 1GB. Hopefully getting another one sometime.


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
see what i mean
















why? because i can









dayum, very nice rig.


----------



## Confessed

XFX 5850 here.


----------



## CLoNi

Look at my signature hehe


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Owner of an Asus 5850 DirectCu.









Anybody know the max 24/7 voltage I should push this thing to?


----------



## Kenshin1987

add me as well... now a hd5970 and hd5850 owner


----------



## BlackEdition

add me just got a HIS HD 5850


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*


Owner of an Asus 5850 DirectCu.









Anybody know the max 24/7 voltage I should push this thing to?


It's not the voltage that matters, it's the temps..

But max safe voltage is 1.35


----------



## Ibage

Put me down for a 5870


----------



## Jangle

I have a Powercolor 5850. Soon to be upgraded with a new cooler due to fan noise. No problem with the temps on this card, but the stock fan keeps buzzing, so I've got a Zalman VF1000 to put on it (next weekend probably).


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

I Got a Sapphire 5830 and EAH5850


----------



## Faraz

Nice. Have you done any benchmarks with those? How is the combo compared to the 5850 alone?


----------



## _REAPER_

New addition another 5870


----------



## Faraz

^ Holy s***!

Play Metro 2033!


----------



## 495

its unplayable with all 4 gpus enabled, driver problem.


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *495* 
its unplayable with all 4 gpus enabled, driver problem.

no its not. its unplayable because its a poorly optimized mess.

and haha reaper. thats the same setup i had a while back. but i bought another 5970 so i could have my physx and eat it too.


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faraz1729*


Nice. Have you done any benchmarks with those? How is the combo compared to the 5850 alone?


Might Do Some Soon


----------



## fssbzz

3x ASUS EAH 5850.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *495*


its unplayable with all 4 gpus enabled, driver problem.


Sounds like a game problem.


----------



## 495

game/driver, its still a problem...


----------



## Tatakai All

Good job all! Sorry had to edit my post and didn't know what to put in its place.


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9k2h3/

*Unigine*

*Heaven Benchmark v2.1*

FPS:*27.6*
Scores:*695*
Min FPS:*2.3*
Max FPS:*74.7*
*Hardware*

Binary:Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release May 21 2010
Operating system:Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
CPU model







entium(R) Dual-Core CPU E6500 @ 2.93GHz
CPU flags:2926MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 HTT
GPU model:ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series 8.741.0.0 1024Mb
*Settings*

Render:direct3d11
Mode:1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders:high
Textures:high
Filter:trilinear
Anisotropy:disabled Occlusion:enabled
Refraction:enabled
Volumetric:enabled
Replication:disabled Tessellation:normal


----------



## Bastyn99

hello HD 5800 owners

Im thinking about buying one of these mighty fine cards but im still trying to figure out which. I think its gonna be an XFX HD 5870 but theres two different models with different fans and I was wondering if you guys could tell me what the difference is ? they look like this:







and








Ive heard that one of them has better overclockability and the other has quieter fans but im not sure.


----------



## DIABLOS

The bottom one is reference design so has voltage adjustment if you flash the bios so is a better overclocker, the top one is revision 2 which has no voltage adjustment so less overclocking potential but probably runs cooler and is a little quieter.


----------



## Bastyn99

Thx for the reply Diablos


----------



## _02

You may want to check, but haven't people been having issues with XFX's non reference boards?


----------



## Bastyn99

you're right _02, some people say that theres some problems with the non reference model because its build cheaper and is a bit worse quality. thx for the heads up


----------



## Bastyn99

btw, if I cant find any XFX reference cards, what other manufacturer would you suggest that is as good or better as the XFX reference model ?


----------



## _02

I have the ASUS DirectCU and I'm very happy with it.

I've heard pretty much the same from others that have the card. It allows software voltage regulation and is a non reference PCB with a good cooling solution.


----------



## Bastyn99

yeah, Asus is starting to look like a good alternative, thx for the input


----------



## daito

hello,
i want to join the club please


















ref. design sapphire 5870


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*


yeah, Asus is starting to look like a good alternative, thx for the input


Sapphire is also a another good quality gpu maker.


----------



## Lucifers

Can i join to the club?











If tomorrow i found my camera, i take a picture with the rig

5850 FTW!


----------



## Trademark

nvm went ahead and got asus gtx 480 instead.


----------



## gmanu

hello, I join the club with my beautiful HD5870 w/ Accelero Xtreme








GPUZ Validation


----------



## Lucifers

Nice cooler bro









I want a thermalright for my 5850, but i have to buy one and send it to uruguay







And i've to pay 60% taxes









Ah sos argentino, hablas en espaÃ±ol xD
Algun lugar donde se pueda conseguir thermalright en argentina?


----------



## gmanu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucifers* 
Nice cooler bro









I want a thermalright for my 5850, but i have to buy one and send it to uruguay







And i've to pay 60% taxes









Ah sos argentino, hablas en espaÃ±ol xD
Algun lugar donde se pueda conseguir thermalright en argentina?


jeje, si, podemos hablar mas facil asi







Primero te felicito por el mundial que hizo tu seleccion







Y sobre el cooler, no mire mucho y no se si es 100% compatible con tu 5850 pero vi el de un vendedor que es de mar del plata y vende en $250 (aca serian algo asi como 65 dolares), te paso el link, nos vemos

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/...-del-plata-_JM


----------



## Lucifers

Jeje gracias







La verdad que si, un gran mundial nos toco hacer. Lastima que solo un sudamericano pudo llegar a la semifinal. Ghana quiere la revancha xD

En fin..hace un tiempo estuve viendo en la pag de Thermalright y vi unos compatibles con la 5850, vi reviews y todo y rendian de lo lindo. Lamentablemente el T-RAD 2 solo es para la serie 9xxx/ gtx 2xxx y ati 4xxx. En uruguay es una mierda, no llega NADA en disipadores para vga, y para cpu poco y nada. El mejor fan de vga que se consigue es este http://www.tranza.com/softis/pv/3384...Vidia/ATI.html

Voy a ver si consigo que alguien me traiga uno de EEUU, por que si encargo uno y pasa los 50/60 dolares, ya te cobran 60% de impuestos.

De todas formas, gracias por el link


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucifers* 
Jeje gracias







La verdad que si, un gran mundial nos toco hacer. Lastima que solo un sudamericano pudo llegar a la semifinal. Ghana quiere la revancha xD

En fin..hace un tiempo estuve viendo en la pag de Thermalright y vi unos compatibles con la 5850, vi reviews y todo y rendian de lo lindo. Lamentablemente el T-RAD 2 solo es para la serie 9xxx/ gtx 2xxx y ati 4xxx. En uruguay es una mierda, no llega NADA en disipadores para vga, y para cpu poco y nada. El mejor fan de vga que se consigue es este http://www.tranza.com/softis/pv/3384...Vidia/ATI.html

Voy a ver si consigo que alguien me traiga uno de EEUU, por que si encargo uno y pasa los 50/60 dolares, ya te cobran 60% de impuestos.

De todas formas, gracias por el link









Huh? No ahbla espanyo.


----------



## Lucifers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Huh? No ahbla espanyo.

?

Gmanu is from argentina, so..he speaks spanish xD
You are from EEUU, so..you speaks english


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Hi guys, new to this forum, been hangin around in the 790fx-gd70 forum for half a year, but as forum has kinda come to a dead end after 700 pages long lol...time for a move to a new one. I just ordered a asus 5850 and a new coolermaster HAF X case, should be here next week







. Just some things i would like to know, i have a nvidia 8800gts atm, i have heard people say they have gotten the physics to work on the nvidia card while using ATI as main card. How the hell do u do this? old drivers?, new drivers hack? trick with hardware setup? any1 done this or is currently using it? and does it make much of a difference to performance in games etc?


----------



## Lucifers

Yeah, you can use a dedicated physx card. A year ago i have a 9800gtx+ with my 5850.

There are a special drivers, i can't find them right now xD


----------



## daito

@ gmanu

nice cooler man, can you please post some screens for the temps on load?
and how many pci slots does the cooler cover ? is it 1 slot under the gpu slot same as stock cooler or 2 slots under the gpu slot ?

thanks


----------



## mocha989

not sure if i need to request myself to not be a part of the club since im switching to green or do i just leave it?


----------



## gmanu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daito* 
@ gmanu

nice cooler man, can you please post some screens for the temps on load?
and how many pci slots does the cooler cover ? is it 1 slot under the gpu slot same as stock cooler or 2 slots under the gpu slot ?

thanks









The temps are really fantastic, idle 21Â°, full load 45Â° (playing metro2033, crysis, bf2, dirt2, singularity).








The cooler cover 2 slots, the second pcie is free but not for much,another pcie slots is totally free (see the pics)


----------



## daito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gmanu*


The temps are really fantastic, idle 21Â°, full load 45Â° (playing metro2033, crysis, bf2, dirt2, singularity).








The cooler cover 2 slots, the second pcie is free but not for much,another pcie slots is totally free (see the pics)


nice temperatures








i'm happy with my stock cooler 31 idle & 61 at load, fan @40% xD
i think i should get an aftermarket cooler
in the picture the pcix16 slot (orange) is covered








i'm guessing that is the one that is free but not for much, right ?


----------



## Mechalic

Sorry but i have a HD 5850 Sapphire, and i have never used a card with such poor stability. The graphics are amazing, yet it sux there is zero support from ATI/AMD due to the issue "display driver amdkmdap stopped responding" that most users get. Nvidia is tried and trusted, never an issue. Switiching to ATI was the biggest waste of time and money i have been through.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechalic* 
Sorry but i have a HD 5850 Sapphire, and i have never used a card with such poor stability. The graphics are amazing, yet it sux there is zero support from ATI/AMD due to the issue "display driver amdkmdap stopped responding" that most users get. Nvidia is tried and trusted, never an issue. Switiching to ATI was the biggest waste of time and money i have been through.

overclocked too high? even on factory setting?


----------



## Mechalic

LOL no way man, this was right from the start with standard stock settings. No matter how much i overclock or undervolt my GPU or CPU the issue never goes away, and if you do a search for that error message on google it will bring up hundreds of thousands of pages of people experiancing the same issue. Dodgy drivers, if they cannot provide the support, then dont release the software there is no support for. ATI = EPIC FAIL!


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechalic*


LOL no way man, this was right from the start with standard stock settings. No matter how much i overclock or undervolt my GPU or CPU the issue never goes away, and if you do a search for that error message on google it will bring up hundreds of thousands of pages of people experiancing the same issue. Dodgy drivers, if they cannot provide the support, then dont release the software there is no support for. ATI = EPIC FAIL!


had been using so many ATI cards, can even count how many..never had that issue before.only if i overclock too high and not stable.
10.6CCC driver?
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

another suggestion i can think of is
go and download http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
open it. Click on reset.
and then do a slight overclock. to 850/1100 on stock voltage.


----------



## Mechalic

Am just trying this fix which apparently works now: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117633


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechalic* 
Am just trying this fix which apparently works now: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117633

yea..all i can think of is that 2D problem..and MSI Afterburner fix that easily


----------



## Mechalic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


had been using so many ATI cards, can even count how many..never had that issue before.only if i overclock too high and not stable.
10.6CCC driver?
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

another suggestion i can think of is
go and download http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
open it. Click on reset.
and then do a slight overclock. to 850/1100 on stock voltage.


Yeah the 10.6 driver, though I already have afterburner and have used it extensivly. Do you think 850/1100 is safe on stock? is it tried and tested, i just dont wanna fail it, cause its non referance and cant change the voltage.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechalic*


Yeah the 10.6 driver, though I already have afterburner and have used it extensivly. Do you think 850/1100 is safe on stock? is it tried and tested, i just dont wanna fail it, cause its non referance and cant change the voltage.


oh is not references..im not sure..
i tried XFX, ASUS, and Sapphire 5850 all reference..they work fine 850/1200 stock voltage..ASUS is the best..could work up to 900/1200 stock volt.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucifers*


?

Gmanu is from argentina, so..he speaks spanish xD
You are from EEUU, so..you speaks english










EEUU??


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Could you add me to the list?

Sapphire ATi Radeon HD5850 here, recent Nvidia convert!


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Add me to the club







5850 voltage tweak


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


Hi guys, new to this forum, been hangin around in the 790fx-gd70 forum for half a year, but as forum has kinda come to a dead end after 700 pages long lol...time for a move to a new one. I just ordered a asus 5850 and a new coolermaster HAF X case, should be here next week







. Just some things i would like to know, i have a nvidia 8800gts atm, i have heard people say they have gotten the physics to work on the nvidia card while using ATI as main card. How the hell do u do this? old drivers?, new drivers hack? trick with hardware setup? any1 done this or is currently using it? and does it make much of a difference to performance in games etc?


http://www.overclock.net/ati/591872-...ows-7-ati.html

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/5860...-play-ati.html


----------



## Jangle

I finally got around to replacing the stock cooler. My only reason for this was the fan noise. This VF1000 has solved the problem, fits easily onto the reference 5850 with the old backplate for vram cooling, and max temps are almost 10c lower (@ stock speeds).

The old cooler proved more trouble to dismantle than I had expected;-it was screwed so tightly onto the plastic cover (with tiny screws) I broke 3 screwdrivers trying to remove it. Ended up just drilling out a couple of the screws.

Result is not too pretty but very quiet and very cool







...


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
EEUU??









Spanish acronym for United States.

That looks really nice, *Jangle*!


----------



## Parsley

Had a 5870 long time now but I think I will join the club







. Recieved the Asus V2 as an RMA replacement for my V1... its fan went bonkers.


----------



## Bann

Add me









Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X @ 900/1255 (WC: EK-FC5870)

 *+*  *=*


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Add me please. Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 1GB (Game Edition)


----------



## twistedneck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*


Had a 5870 long time now but I think I will join the club







. Recieved the Asus V2 as an RMA replacement for my V1... its fan went bonkers.











Parsley, that is a sweet azzz setup. what enermax fan is that?

Have you crossed the 1ghz core clock barrier with that asus 5870 monster? i have been so impressed playing battlefield on a single 5870. 70-80 fps, 1080p, all options maxed out except for AA is at a measily 1x.. but all the important stuff like texture filtering is 16x, hbao on, etc.


----------



## blooder11181

no updates so far


----------



## Parsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistedneck*


Parsley, that is a sweet azzz setup. what enermax fan is that?

Have you crossed the 1ghz core clock barrier with that asus 5870 monster? i have been so impressed playing battlefield on a single 5870. 70-80 fps, 1080p, all options maxed out except for AA is at a measily 1x.. but all the important stuff like texture filtering is 16x, hbao on, etc.


I have taken it over 1ghz but to be honest I don't see the need, I currently have it running at 950mhz at stock volts







.

The fan is an Enermax Cluster.


----------



## Reaperz

Well add me, HIS HD 5870. With small OC, since most stable bios I have tried was shipped BIOS, with 900 core barrier. It's all I can really do.
I know it's a little dusty, but plan on doing mass spotless clean when I get my new case in next couple weeks.










Notice my camera's time stamp is a little off lol.


----------



## sid0972

can a corsair vx450 support a 5850?
i already have bought vx450


----------



## surfingbird

#3329 well yeah it should but only just


----------



## surfingbird

i would like to join the club too


----------



## Bradey

i has a 5870 eye 6 in da mail


----------



## Silvver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i has a 5870 eye 6 in da mail

Hey peps,

I have a power cooler 5870 factory OC to 875 core, i'll port some pictures soon,

love it best invest ive made for build.


----------



## a_better_player

I'd better own up to owning a HD5850 too, well a ASUS EAH5850 to be exact.









I could have took a better picture if I had known what I was going to do with it at the time.
Attachment 168357

I can always take another if anyone gives a hoot.









ABP.


----------



## Ryanb213

amazing that i've had this puppy for 9 months already


----------



## tn2010

Asus EAH5850. Had it for about 6 months now. Thing runs like a champ.


----------



## dracotonisamond

440. dracotonisamond-------2xMSI 5870 2GB

i don't think he's updating very often. i posted my update a few weeks back.


----------



## officer hand

i have a 5850 gigabyte over clocking atm

pics: to come soon


----------



## a_better_player

I assume that by just posting you're kinda joined the club or do you have to ask someone first? Link?


----------



## BriEE

5870 - powercolor, last one brand new ref card lol, will post pics later


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys does anyone have an issue where their pc reboots itself with no error messages 10 seconds after exiting from a game, crysis, warhead bad company 2 and farcry 2? and when it reboots i have to hold down power button until it turns off??? games will run fine during game. 3dmark will complete fine, furmark doesnt show any errors and currently my system is not overclocked at all, all stock settings. only reinstalled windows 7 and updated all drivers to current.

system is 3.2 phenom 955
4gb ocz black ddr3
asus 5850 direct cu
msi 790fx-gd70 bios 1.12
all system is updated to latest drivers.


----------



## a_better_player

Not sure if this will help you but I had a problem where the PC would just reboot and it turned out to be the PSU (Thermaltake Toughpower 600 Black) it didn't like the Q6600.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a_better_player*


Not sure if this will help you but I had a problem where the PC would just reboot and it turned out to be the PSU (Thermaltake Toughpower 600 Black) it didn't like the Q6600.


Really? i got the toughpower 750 tho i had to cheat a bit with the 6 and 8 pin pci connections as my psu didnt have a 8 pin and i had to order one which was 2 molex to 8 pin. Do you know a program that can tell you exactly how much wattage the psu is fully using?


----------



## a_better_player

It's not about the wattage, it's if it can provide enough amps on the rail that the load is connect to. I would guess that if you're using a 2 molex to 8pin converter that this may be your problem as I believe the PCI-E connectors deliver more juice (amps) than the molex.

Try moving one of the molex to another spare connector from a different cable and see if that helps to spread the load.

Failing that, see if you can get an 8 pin PCI-E lead to plug into your PSU, anyway the only difference is 2 more earths.

Does your 5850 have 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 8 pin then?
I thought the 5870 was like that as mine just has 2 x 6 pin.


----------



## bmh69

hi guys, is it safe to flash the 5850 to a unlocked 5870 bios? my current bios now is from ati, with default 850/1200 and ccc limits of 900/1300. searched the net and found out that there's an existing unlocked 5870 bios from msi. thanks..


----------



## pale_neon

Anyone know what the max safe running temp is for a 5 series?


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pale_neon*


Anyone know what the max safe running temp is for a 5 series?


my 5870's throttled at 90C. so, maybe 100C?

although i dont know the throttle temp of a 5970 because mine never go over 85C


----------



## theghostoftime1978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a_better_player*


It's not about the wattage, it's if it can provide enough amps on the rail that the load is connect to. I would guess that if you're using a 2 molex to 8pin converter that this may be your problem as I believe the PCI-E connectors deliver more juice (amps) than the molex.

Try moving one of the molex to another spare connector from a different cable and see if that helps to spread the load.

Failing that, see if you can get an 8 pin PCI-E lead to plug into your PSU, anyway the only difference is 2 more earths.

Does your 5850 have 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 8 pin then?
I thought the 5870 was like that as mine just has 2 x 6 pin.


ok i might try that. as for the card having 6pin plus 8 pin...yes it does as its asus's none reference card. Is it possible to use two 6 pins on these types of cards? or do you need to use the 8 pin?


----------



## a_better_player

I would imagine that if the card has an 8 pin connector that you will need to use an 8 pin supply.

As you have a modular PSU can't you just connect another PCI-E power lead, this would solve your problem if this is the problem regarding the re-booting.

Good Luck.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Out of the club. Done with PC gaming so sold the gaming rig with 5830 and bought a laptop that can run Starcraft 2. Have fun.


----------



## cyrusj18

got my XFX HD5870 about a week ago, so put me on the list yo








cant be more happier with the performance, blows my old 8800GTX
out of the water


















core I7 @ 3.4ghz
ASUS x58 deluxe v2
XFX HD5870
6gb corsair ddr3


----------



## cyrusj18

ive hid the wires around the ram a little more since then but its still not the best


----------



## j5th

Can someone please tell me if the HD5870 supports 10-bit color output for monitors such as the HP Dreamcolor?

I can't seem to get a straight answer.. ATI's tech support claims it does but I don't necessarily think the tech support guy understood my question.

I noticed the HD4870 seems to support output for 30bit panels but why wouldnt they carry that over into the 5870 unless they are trying to get me to buy the Firepro cards..


----------



## BriEE

Can you add me to the club? I also got a 5830 in my wife's system, I can't take the pic it's too low the PCI-E slot lol, even my system is hard right now.


----------



## jeremyshaw

SexFire


----------



## snow cakes

wow its gunna take a while to update, but Ive been working way to much to be on these forums lately. I apologize, this list will be updated by Sunday.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Hey everyone my 5870 is driving me crazy when trying to overclock it. I can never hit 
1Ghz not even with 1.35v, but what is funny is I am 100% stable @ 975mhz with 1.3V.
Do I really need more the 1.35v to get to 1Ghz from 975Mhz @ 1.3V ? Please i would think anybody who could help me. Ps i dont know if i should change anything in my bios like pci voltage or any thing. I changed it befor up just 2 clicks in bios and my gpu voltage was jumping all the way to 1.6 volts why is that.


----------



## Exostenza

Well boys, I just got my Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 1GB OC Game Edition @ 875/5000 for only $225 CAD. This is the first time since my X1900 XTX I have had an ATi card.

I'm back and I am doing it in style!


----------



## Dyslexyc

I purchased an XFX 5870 Black Edition about 3 weeks ago. Add please.


----------



## Yogi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Hey everyone my 5870 is driving me crazy when trying to overclock it. I can never hit 
1Ghz not even with 1.35v, but what is funny is I am 100% stable @ 975mhz with 1.3V.
Do I really need more the 1.35v to get to 1Ghz from 975Mhz @ 1.3V ? Please i would think anybody who could help me. Ps i dont know if i should change anything in my bios like pci voltage or any thing. I changed it befor up just 2 clicks in bios and my gpu voltage was jumping all the way to 1.6 volts why is that.


It just looks like you have a bad OCer. 1.3 is already high for 975 as most 5870s ive seen can get 1Ghz at 1.25 or lower, and usually around the 1.2v area. My 5850 does 975/1225 @ 1.2v.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Owning HD5870 E6.



Edit: The Ati card is currently under the box. I am thinking not using them anymore getting more bad stuff.


----------



## IgorDJ

I own a asus matrix 5870 platinum edition card
would take a pic of my comp, but i cant find my camera battery


----------



## kelvinblade

was wondering the sapphire vapor-x with the white cooler on the first page, is that a mod?


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kelvinblade*


was wondering the sapphire vapor-x with the white cooler on the first page, is that a mod?


Yes his whole case is pretty much modded to white and black. He did a really great job with the decals and everything.


----------



## Faraz

Hey guys, I have a question for the 5850 owners. What is the safe temperature range for my card?

I have a 9800GT that I want to use for PhysX. I have it installed in the second PCIE slot right below my 5850. There is very little space between them and when I game, the 5850 temps reach mid to high 80s. Is that high enough to cause damage to the card? With just the 5850 alone, my max used to stay in the 50s.

Anything I can do to avoid putting the 9800GT right below my 5850? I tried switching the order but then it thinks my 9800GT is the primary card. Putting the 9800GT in the third slot is out of the question, because there's a support bracket on my case that gets in the way.


----------



## Jangle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Hey guys, I have a question for the 5850 owners. What is the safe temperature range for my card?

... the 5850 temps reach mid to high 80s. Is that high enough to cause damage to the card?

No. That's high for a 5850, but not too high. Maybe worth trying to improve case airflow.


----------



## Faraz

I guess I'll keep using them that way and keep an eye on the temps while gaming. Airflow is pretty good in the case ... it's that 9800GT alone that's causing that 30 degree jump.

Any 5850 owners have first-hand experience with temps that high? I don't wanna risk killing the card just for PhysX.


----------



## kelvinblade

i cant seem to find his pictures. does he have a worklog? do you happen to know his username? thx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ackmanc*


Yes his whole case is pretty much modded to white and black. He did a really great job with the decals and everything.


----------



## BillOhio

Asus eah5870 v2.


----------



## Exostenza

Can I be added to the list?


----------



## OverSightX

Add me! Add me! 2x Asus 5870 CF


----------



## IgorDJ

heres my asus 5870 matrix


----------



## simplec6

Can someone please advise me on my options for hooking up four 24" monitors (Dell s2409w's (they have DVI, HDMI, VGA) to two crossfired 5850's?


----------



## Exostenza

Is there a way to get ATi overdrive to OC over 900/5200 or do I need to mod the bios or use software for that?


----------



## Yogi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exostenza* 
Is there a way to get ATi overdrive to OC over 900/5200 or do I need to mod the bios or use software for that?

Gunna need to flash it to a different bios.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


Is there a way to get ATi overdrive to OC over 900/5200 or do I need to mod the bios or use software for that?


I modded my bios for my Sapphire 5870 with RBE 1.25 version.

Just up the "Upper Limit GPU" to 1000.

Then flash your card to the new bios.


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exostenza* 
Is there a way to get ATi overdrive to OC over 900/*5200* or do I need to mod the bios or use software for that?

its going to take more than a bios flash or vmod to get to that clockspeed








unless your talking about effective clock. which is 1300*4. which comes out to 5200MT's

does the vaporx card have voltage control?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


its going to take more than a bios flash or vmod to get to that clockspeed









does the vaporx card have voltage control?


He should be able to get to about 940 core? I think with stock voltages.


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


He should be able to get to about 940 core? I think with stock voltages.


on my 5970, the difference between 850 and 950 was 1.125 to 1.167 for OCCT stability.

furmark runs fine on only 1.15


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


its going to take more than a bios flash or vmod to get to that clockspeed








unless your talking about effective clock. which is 1300*4. which comes out to 5200MT's

does the vaporx card have voltage control?


Yes that is effective speed. Should I not represent it like that and just put 1300?

Also I do not think that this card has voltage control as it is not a reference design and if I am not mistaken you need reference? I haven't been with ATi for a bloody long time so I am out of the loop when it comes to the red team atm... My last ATi Was the X1900 XTX!


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


Yes that is effective speed. Should I not represent it like that and just put 1300?

Also I do not think that this card has voltage control as it is not a reference design and if I am not mistaken you need reference? I haven't been with ATi for a bloody long time so I am out of the loop when it comes to the red team atm... My last ATi Was the X1900 XTX!


haha. me too. my last ati card was a x1650. i blew it up after 3 years running it at 900/1000 with a vmod.

i had a HD4650 after it, but i only used it for 2 weeks before i built my new rig.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


haha. me too. my last ati card was a x1650. i blew it up after 3 years running it at 900/1000 with a vmod.

i had a HD4650 after it, but i only used it for 2 weeks before i built my new rig.


The thing I am worried about with Sapphire is that I do not have a lifetime warranty which is really distressing as all my eVGA cards have been life timers...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


The thing I am worried about with Sapphire is that I do not have a lifetime warranty which is really distressing as all my eVGA cards have been life timers...


Should have gotten the 4 year IPR.

I did for my 5970 anyway.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Should have gotten the 4 year IPR.

I did for my 5970 anyway.


I bought it off of some dude for 225 bucks....


----------



## daito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*


Hey everyone my 5870 is driving me crazy when trying to overclock it. I can never hit 
1Ghz not even with 1.35v, but what is funny is I am 100% stable @ 975mhz with 1.3V.
Do I really need more the 1.35v to get to 1Ghz from 975Mhz @ 1.3V ? Please i would think anybody who could help me. Ps i dont know if i should change anything in my bios like pci voltage or any thing. I changed it befor up just 2 clicks in bios and my gpu voltage was jumping all the way to 1.6 volts why is that.


i was able to get 1000/1300 with 1.237v .. wasn't stable @ 1.225v
and i didn't change anything in bios .. i changed the volts in MSI afterburner


----------



## blur510

I was reading some of the posts here saying that CCC and MSI afterburner doesn't work well together, and to use Sapphire redline to change the voltage, does redline only work on the OC version of the sapphire card? I can't seem to make it work on my card.


----------



## daito

the only problem i faced using MSI afterburner is that when i reset the values to stock the fan goes to Auto mode then i have to enter CCC and manually change the fan speed

it is not a big deal but that's the only thing i noticed, other than that everything works fine


----------



## Thomas73

Add me,







2xXFX 5870 & MSI 5970 on 2 seperate rigs


----------



## ekg84

Hello add me too please, i'm a bit late for the party though
























HD 5850 toxic, no voltage control though







but i'm still happy with it


----------



## staryoshi

Bah, I'm still on the list. Get me outta there!


----------



## Davidboon

Add me to the list , here's my new baby







. its a Asus 5870 .


----------



## miloshs

Add me plox!!!


----------



## franzken03

ATI 58xx FTW!!!!!


----------



## ceilingfan

Asus Rog Matrix 5870 2gb GDDR5


----------



## _02

Shrink your pics guys. 4288x3216 on a forum is absurd


----------



## miloshs

Lol can we like delete those photos theyre bugging my 4mbit connection


----------



## farmdve

Add me as well. I have the 5850


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exostenza* 
Is there a way to get ATi overdrive to OC over 900/5200 or do I need to mod the bios or use software for that?

No need to get a modded BIOS, just add/edit this line in _*MSIAfterburner.cfg*_:

[ATIADLHAL]
EnableUnofficialOverclocking= 1

It automatically sets upper limit in Afterburner to 1090mhz for core and 1300mhz for DDR5, core voltage can go up to 1,35V if u enable it in Afterburner settings...


----------



## Mikrouwel

Hey Guys

Iâ€™ve got a weird problem.

My System:

Motherboard: Asus p5n-D
CPU: Intel Q6600
CPU Cooler: Gigabyte G-Power 2 Pro
Stock CPU Speed: 2.4GHz
Overclocked CPU Speed: 3.4GHz
Memory: (4GIG-DDR2) 2 x 1GIG Kingston, 1 x 2GIG Transcend
HDD: (3 Internal) 2 x 250GIG Samsung 7200RPM, 1 x 2TB W&D 5900RPM
Sound Card: Creative 5.1 (nothing Special)
Graphics Card: Asus EAH5870 V2 1GIG GDDR5
PSU: Antec 500W
Case: Cm Scout

I recently purchased an Asus EAH5870 V2 graphics card. When I first installed it, it was running rather slow. I assumed that it was my CPU bottlenecking it, so I overclocked my CPU to 3.4GHz.

Once I did that I ran Furmark and saw that my GPU Usage was 98% - 99%.










Then I ran Just Cause 2 and my GPU Usage was only 69% - 71%.










My other question is what frame rates should I be getting with a 5870?
In Just Cause 2 Iâ€™m getting an average of 15 FPS. I thought that a 5870 should get like 55 FPS (http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/g...70_v2_review/5)

Please add me to.









Thanks
Michael


----------



## Kirby.

This may have been asked numerous times but is anyone else having problems with their 5870 and some form of "pixelation", in windows and watching movies there will be no "pixelation" but after around 30 to 40 minutes this "pixelation" will occur.
Any suggestions on what to do ?


----------



## daito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirby.* 
This may have been asked numerous times but is anyone else having problems with their 5870 and some form of "pixelation", in windows and watching movies there will be no "pixelation" but after around 30 to 40 minutes this "pixelation" will occur.
Any suggestions on what to do ?

i've never faced that problem before
*plays a movie in windows, brb in 2 hrs*


----------



## Exostenza

Can you add me with this or do I need to take a pic of the actual card?


----------



## sid0972

mikeruowel, furmark is a synthetic benchmark, and it stresses the card unrealistically, which is not the case with most of the games
i suggest u try updating the drivers, or try posting it in the ati section
15 really looks low for 5870
and check ur temps, and, pointless at the time, but turn vsync off


----------



## diastole87

anyone else have a XFX 5878 XXX edition? and if so do you have a aftermarket heatsink or water block on it?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Woot, added another 5870 to the rig.


----------



## miloshs

Played with mine a bit, heres what turned out. Its Sapphire 5850 1gb reference.

_*[email protected], [email protected]/1280mhz, Windows 7 x64...*
_
_3D Mark 06:_









_3D Mark Vantage (P mode default, same setup as above)_









Gotta love them 5850's


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
Out of the club. Done with PC gaming so sold the gaming rig with 5830 and bought a laptop that can run Starcraft 2. Have fun.

uuuuhhhhhhhhh ok have fun









Ok should I get a 5850 or 5870? Going to sell my HIS 4870 on ebay. See my sig for my setup.


----------



## Zmanster

My HIS 5830s CF


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zmanster* 
My HIS 5830s CF

Nice. How hot does the top card get when gaming?


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigspender* 
uuuuhhhhhhhhh ok have fun









I Know, right? I saw that when it was first posted and thought, "What a silly comment on so many levels."


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigspender* 
uuuuhhhhhhhhh ok have fun









Ok should I get a 5850 or 5870? Going to sell my HIS 4870 on ebay. See my sig for my setup.

5870 but im partial to mine


----------



## BriEE

no, get a 5970


----------



## Zmanster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Nice. How hot does the top card get when gaming?

I have both cards overclocked @ 850/1140 when I game. I almost always play crysis wars online (highest settings). At these clock speeds, I set my fans at 70% for both cards and the top card reaches 70 C. Although their great cards in crossfire, I'm trying to get rid of them. They're only two months old and came with MW2. The only reason why I want to sell them is that I want Nvidia's 3D setup, thus needing either a GTX 480 or 470s SLI. I wish I had enough reps to sell them on this site but depending on people giving you a rep seems to be a tough process. Maybe I'll try ebay. I think I could sell them for $300-325. Anyway, thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Triangle

1 Visiontek 5870


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


uuuuhhhhhhhhh ok have fun









Ok should I get a 5850 or 5870? Going to sell my HIS 4870 on ebay. See my sig for my setup.


i woudl say a reference 5850 if you can find one, otherwise a 5870. Or a reference 5870 if you can find one


----------



## Exostenza

So do I have absolutely no way to edit the voltage on my card? Correct me if I am wrong, but can only the reference cards have their voltage tweaked?


----------



## Ism

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exostenza* 
So do I have absolutely no way to edit the voltage on my card? Correct me if I am wrong, but can only the reference cards have their voltage tweaked?

Correct, only reference cards allow voltage changes. If you have the non-reference version you are going to have to hard mod your GPU.

Also can I be added to the club


























More pics to come when I get my Accerlero Xtreme.


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey guys.

Today I got my nice new Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X rev.2.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnkspdr* 
Hey guys.

Today I got my nice new Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X rev.2.









Sweet deal! Same card as mine. I am very happy with it and the temps are fantastic!


----------



## un-nefer

You can add me to the list - I got an Asus EAH5850 DirectCU yesterday









Also, anyone know of a full waterblock for this model, because it isn't a reference board and I'm lost trying to find one that will definitely fit.

Cheers


----------



## Zmanster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
You can add me to the list - I got an Asus EAH5850 DirectCU yesterday









Also, anyone know of a full waterblock for this model, because it isn't a reference board and I'm lost trying to find one that will definitely fit.

Cheers

If you use frozencpu's gpu waterblock configurator i think EK has a block for your card.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zmanster* 
If you use frozencpu's gpu waterblock configurator i think EK has a block for your card.

EK does fit a block for the card, its like 75$


----------



## Gattsu

I'm in guys.


----------



## Manixaist

Sign me up


----------



## NoGuru

New drivers are out.


----------



## mmsandi

guyz just a quick question ..what do you use to test crossfire overclock, cause kombustor multi-gpu doesn't work for me?


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmsandi* 
guyz just a quick question ..what do you use to test crossfire overclock, cause kombustor multi-gpu doesn't work for me?

i use a mixture of games such as BFBC2, Crysis(obligatory), S.T.A.L.K.E.R. call of pripyat, Batman:AA, Metro 2033, Just Cause 2, and a few others.

i do that for a few hours for final checks on a OC.

i check my GTX 465's PhysX stability with fluidMark, DarkVoid and Batman:AA.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmsandi*


guyz just a quick question ..what do you use to test crossfire overclock, cause kombustor multi-gpu doesn't work for me?


Furmark, nuff said.

Run it for a half or a hour.


----------



## miloshs

Furmark aint for shi* except for temps testing, ive had overclocks on my GTX460 and HD5850 now that passed 15min furmark stresstest, and failed while playing World of Warcraft...

Run a game thats demanding on memory as well as gpu core, Crysis maybe, STALKER or so... for a few hours and then youll see. If the game crashes for whatever reason then its probably unstable.


----------



## twich12

i have a sapphire 5870 under water, temps stay at about 40c on the core and im at 1000/1400 1.2v roughly stable, i still need to play with it when i get some more time... how high is too high for a 24/7 OC when it comes to voltage?


----------



## kelvinblade

just got the 5870 vapor-x. i was wondering what fan speed i should be setting at for 900/1300?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twich12* 
i have a sapphire 5870 under water, temps stay at about 40c on the core and im at 1000/1400 1.2v roughly stable, i still need to play with it when i get some more time... how high is too high for a 24/7 OC when it comes to voltage?

I reckon if the vrm/core/mem load temps are kept under control. I myself can run my 5850 at 1.35V core but the vrms are overheating. Im try to put together a watercooling loop, and will probalby go for EK-FC5850 waterblock since it covers the whole card and cools the vrms too...

I think 1.2V on water with 1000/1400 speeds is a nice 24/7 oc, maybe even 1.3V... just try it one step at a time and keep your eyes on vrms


----------



## rick19011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kelvinblade* 
just got the 5870 vapor-x. i was wondering what fan speed i should be setting at for 900/1300?

Does your vapor-x have voltage control?


----------



## SystemTech

add me in, i just got a ASUS HD 5870 reference card, the voltage tweak version







Still need to OC and put it through its paces.


----------



## unlisted

Received my XFX 5850 just now! This thing is beastly.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kelvinblade* 
just got the 5870 vapor-x. i was wondering what fan speed i should be setting at for 900/1300?

Just leave the fan setting on auto in CCC.


----------



## xdragoon

got a 5850, crossfire soon : )


----------



## Sainesk

any chance I could join?


----------



## ATSi

Could I join, here's a GPU-Z shot. Do you need a picture of the box or the actual card?


----------



## jax0527

I got one!
I'll take a picture in a minute, but it's in my sig.


----------



## amantonas

Add me please...








Sorry for the horrible cell phone picture and all the crap blocking the card.


----------



## PsYLoR

Hello, could I be added please.







Thanks!


----------



## peeinginthepool

count me in.

Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X


----------



## Mr_K

Hello everyone!
I just registered to this forum because you guys seem to have the best knowledge about the 5850 hardware.
I bought a faulty 5850 which has some missing caps on the back. The guy who sold the card told me that he accidently rippen them off with a screwdriver. The card was working fine before..... Anyway I would like to fix the card for myself. Just for fun. Now my problem is, that I donÂ´t know any specs of the missing parts so I hope s.o. can help me.
Please hava a look at this pic:


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















The 3 caps in the lower red circle and the "green marked" resistors are missing. So, does anyone know the specs of these parts? Or maybe someone has a faulty???? card and can determine the specs. This will really help me with this little baby!!


----------



## RonB94GT

OK guys I hope I can get some help here. I have the Asus Direct cu 5850. I have been trying to overclock it but when I use Afterburner it won't allow me to adjust voltages. I have tried about 3 versions (2.0.0, 1.6 and 1.51)and edited the edited the cfg file Enable Unofficial Overclocking form 0 to 1. Still nothing and yes CCC doesn't load on startup. If I use SmartDoctor I can adjust the voltage but they limit the core to 900Mhz. I have tried both the one that came with card and updated one on their website. Is their any other program I can use? Any suggestions?


----------



## peeinginthepool

has this thread died?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonB94GT* 
OK guys I hope I can get some help here. I have the Asus Direct cu 5850. I have been trying to overclock it but when I use Afterburner it won't allow me to adjust voltages. I have tried about 3 versions (2.0.0, 1.6 and 1.51)and edited the edited the cfg file Enable Unofficial Overclocking form 0 to 1. Still nothing and yes CCC doesn't load on startup. If I use SmartDoctor I can adjust the voltage but they limit the core to 900Mhz. I have tried both the one that came with card and updated one on their website. Is their any other program I can use? Any suggestions?

As far as i know, only reference (and MSI) cards support Afterburner OC-ing. Or maybe try XFX utility if they have one. Or you could find someone to unlock your BIOS to enable voltage tweaking (not sure if thats even possible tho, i know its doable on GTX460's)...

Also you could try and find SmartDoctor CFG file like in Afterburner, maybe they use similar limitations as Afterburner...


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Or you could find someone to unlock your BIOS to enable voltage tweaking (not sure if thats even possible tho, i know its doable on GTX460's)...

Also you could try and find SmartDoctor CFG file like in Afterburner, maybe they use similar limitations as Afterburner...

The voltage is unlocked on these cards. The stupid thing is it looks like that is Asus's big selling point unlocked voltages. Yet their program only lets you go to 900Mhz core. I can almost hit that on stock voltages.
I didn't see any CFG files. Came up with a pain way to do it though. Run Smart Doctor and up voltages save and close. Than use Afterburner to overclock.


----------



## snow cakes

I'm updating this club finally tonight when I get home, its going to take an hour or two so be patient.

I have to update from pate 298 to page 345....now thats a lot of members


----------



## eVGAX58

It isn't done yet, but it's almost there,

















































I'm still waiting for the 3rd card, it's gonna be here later on today.
Hoping that you're gonna like what you see


----------



## eVGAX58

3rd Card has arrived,


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

just upgraded from palit gts 250 to 5850 toxic 1 gb. im very happy


----------



## CoolHandz

Proud owner of a Gigabyte 5870 GV-R587UD-1G (coming from an EVGA GTX460 SC). Glad I made the swap =)


----------



## Shame486

Owner of an Sapphire 5850
http://img99.imageshack.us/i/img0915n.jpg/
http://img153.imageshack.us/i/img0916k.jpg/
http://img156.imageshack.us/i/img0917pc.jpg/


----------



## daito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eVGAX58* 
3rd Card has arrived,

amazing









where did u find those?

i live in UAE as well but i couldn't find them a few weeks back

i want to crossfire and maybe go 3 monitors eyefinity

and where can i get an enermax psu from


----------



## eVGAX58

they are available in Abu Dhabi and in Dubai as well, as for the PSU i got it from the US.


----------



## miloshs

Anyone had problems with the latest Afterburner software? Damn thing keeps raising my voltages on the 5850 for no reason...


----------



## [xPt]FLuX

Reserved


----------



## [email protected]

my non reference 5850 xfx:


----------



## spiderm0nkey

My boyfriend and I each got a refurbished 5850 last week for $230NZ ($180US). Beautiful cards! Aiming to get a full cover waterblock for mine so I can push it as far as possible. I upgraded from a 4890 and he from a 4850x2. Fun times ahead!!


----------



## [xPt]FLuX

Put me down for a Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 1GB version, howcome mine is black but the one in the OP is white?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


My boyfriend and I each got a refurbished 5850 last week for $230NZ ($180US). Beautiful cards! Aiming to get a full cover waterblock for mine so I can push it as far as possible. I upgraded from a 4890 and he from a 4850x2. Fun times ahead!!










Isn't the 4850x2 better than the 5850?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


Isn't the 4850x2 better than the 5850?


I'm not too sure but regardless, the drivers for a dual gpu card are certainly not better than for a single gpu card (he's had a few issues with it in the past). Plus take into consideration the cutback in heat and noise. He's going to sell the 4850x2 and chances are... He'll get more for it than what we got the 5850's for.


----------



## Nemesis158

Put me on that list got a XFX 5870 1GB Here


----------



## krazyatom

put me in the list too. I have MSI 5870 reference design 1gb.


----------



## 13thirty7

sign me up, 2x sapphire radeon 5870s!!!!


----------



## manumanok

Count me in. I got 2 VisionTek 5850s xfired


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[xPt]FLuX*


Put me down for a Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 1GB version, howcome mine is black but the one in the OP is white?


Thats a mod he did to his card. His whole case is white. Mine is the black and white asus which is normally red and black. My case was black white and blue so in either case (literally and figuratively), the cards would have stood out.


----------



## Exostenza

Anyone else have the problem in Starcraft 2 where the psi field of the pylons don't show on high ground with the latest drivers?


----------



## darith

Went from 5770 crossfire to 5870 2GB + 8800GT for PhysX!


----------



## waar

sorry for the noob question but, how can i check what drivers i'm on? and since they're most likely old.. how do i go about updating them? i believe it's said that i should completely uninstall the current drivers before updating?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waar* 
sorry for the noob question but, how can i check what drivers i'm on? and since they're most likely old.. how do i go about updating them? i believe it's said that i should completely uninstall the current drivers before updating?

Catalyst CC will tell you what drivers you are on. Just download them and install them.


----------



## Arvin

Is the 5870 better than the 6870 by a lot? Or is it not worth it.


----------



## Ackmanc

It is better by a good bit in most games. But if you are willing to invest in a 5870, I would hold off for the 5870's replacement, not the 5850's, imho.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


sorry for the noob question but, how can i check what drivers i'm on? and since they're most likely old.. how do i go about updating them? i believe it's said that i should completely uninstall the current drivers before updating?


Just use steam. Click the steam drop down menu in the main program and hit update AMD drivers and you are golden. Simple as that!


----------



## EL-MARIACHY

I'm new in this







.

CAN YOU COUNT ME IN

I'VE 5850 SAPPHIRE TOXIC 1GB

THANK U


----------



## rejamerah

Hey guys im new here,

i have 2x 5870.(1 regular 1 Vaporx) will i be able to run it crossfired on both of my 22" monitors??

right now it wouldnt let me, ive been using a bad driver for a while and i was able to crossfire with two monitors.

i recently downloaded 10.5 cause i heard its the only decent driver right now.

and everytime i check the Crossfire mode checkbox on my CCC it shuts one of my monitors depending which card i activate crossfire.

just wondering, ill post some pics soon


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPrZBOIgD_Y


----------



## SohcSTI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rejamerah*


Hey guys im new here,

i have 2x 5870.(1 regular 1 Vaporx) will i be able to run it crossfired on both of my 22" monitors??

right now it wouldnt let me, ive been using a bad driver for a while and i was able to crossfire with two monitors.

i recently downloaded 10.5 cause i heard its the only decent driver right now.

and everytime i check the Crossfire mode checkbox on my CCC it shuts one of my monitors depending which card i activate crossfire.

just wondering, ill post some pics soon


have you tried other drivers? 10.11 is working great for me so far. dont go by what you hear, not everyones system is the same.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Add me to the club. XFX Non-Reference 5850.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## freakman300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arvin* 
Is the 5870 better than the 6870 by a lot? Or is it not worth it.

Naw the 6870 is more like a newer version of the 5830 lol, its completely lame, but at the same time I have no regrets buying my 5870.


----------



## Faraz

LOL, 6870 is by no means "completely lame."


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freakman300* 
Naw the 6870 is more like a newer version of the 5830 lol, its completely lame, but at the same time I have no regrets buying my 5870.

6870 performs between a 5850 and 5870. It uses less power too.

The shader processors are more efficient than the two cards so that is how it can perform so well with less shaders.


----------



## rejamerah

so im confused,

if crossfire is enabled, you cant run two monitors?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hi guys figured I would post up in here







Just put my XFX 5870 non-ref board under water


----------



## itcrashed

Wassup fellas. Super super super late to the game but hey, still thought I'd post and join the club


----------



## iPrimE

Add me =)

XFX Non-Reference HD5850 1GB 950/1225/1.2V

3DMark Vantage (Stock and OC):


----------



## Royraiden

Im also late but Im in, 5850 crossfire here.


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcrashed;11685033*
> Wassup fellas. Super super super late to the game but hey, still thought I'd post and join the club


Nice rig, whats up from Lafayette CA.

If you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for the cards?


----------



## charlesC8188

I wanna join!







XFX 5850's in crossfire. Pic is when I first got them. Stock clocks. Love them!


----------



## shadowk

delet ,wrong section lol
sorry


----------



## Arrowslinger

Joining up









I was such a good boy this year :twisted:

Forget the new wallet, underwear and socks, here is the GOOD STUFF :lol:










925/1200


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesC8188;11768599*
> I wanna join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX 5850's in crossfire. Pic is when I first got them. Stock clocks. Love them!


two question...how do you make your windows looks black ??

and that bar at the bottom...is rocket dock??


----------



## lem_

wana join plz!







5870 VF3000A cooled


----------



## MiiX

XFX Radeon HD 5870 BLACK Edition here! list me up! Thanks!
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3bas4/


----------



## charlesC8188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;11774709*
> two question...how do you make your windows looks black ??
> 
> and that bar at the bottom...is rocket dock??


I use custom W7 themes, and the dock is a Nexus dock. If your need help pimping your desktop pm me







Requires a universal theme patcher.


----------



## craney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_;11780074*
> wana join plz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5870 VF3000A cooled


Hi mate i was thinking of getting one of those coolers for my 5850 whats your opinion on it mate any good? easy to fit?


----------



## itcrashed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabe63*


Nice rig, whats up from Lafayette CA.

If you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for the cards?


Hey neighbor!
Unfortunately, it was an un-godly amount ($500 for the first one back in August and $350 for the second one in October) I know the second card didn't need to be an Eyefinity 6, but I am a little anal-rententive when it comes to having matching cards







even knowing that there is better bang for the buck.


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itcrashed*


Hey neighbor!
Unfortunately, it was an un-godly amount ($500 for the first one back in August and $350 for the second one in October) I know the second card didn't need to be an Eyefinity 6, but I am a little anal-rententive when it comes to having matching cards







even knowing that there is better bang for the buck.


I'm with you on that... I am running my EF6 that I paid $500+ for, in CF with my ref 5850. If I could sell here (5850) I would get another EF6 just because. So I understand. Great combo.

I did just get a GT460 768 and will pick up another for SLI in my other rig. I am impressed with it.


----------



## Adam^

Bought myself a 5870 the other week, it hasn't melted yet so I suppose I should join this collection !


----------



## manchesterutd81

Anyone running 4 5850s?

I am running 3 right now and i hope to find some info on someone running 4 of them

thanks josh


----------



## lem_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;11789972*
> Hi mate i was thinking of getting one of those coolers for my 5850 whats your opinion on it mate any good? easy to fit?


Hi there, ye the VF3000A is very easy fit and it cools like dream Furmark it gets to 53C max
idle: 26C

My old Stock cooler idled at 45C!
Very silent Cooler cant even hear it, just a no brainer go for it!
one con though it takes up 3 slots on the mobo and it's fan controller gets a bit hot (thats not even a con... lol)
awesome for OC'ing too


----------



## LoneWolf15

Loved my XFX 5870 Triple-X reference card. But just sold it.

My XFX 6970 card arrives tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## twowheelmotion

Hey all. I am wondering what you guys like to use to monitor temps while in game. Unless I am mistaken, Riva Tuner does not support the 5870 card.

Thanks.


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twowheelmotion;11827438*
> Hey all. I am wondering what you guys like to use to monitor temps while in game. Unless I am mistaken, Riva Tuner does not support the 5870 card.
> 
> Thanks.


GPU-Z is what I tend to use for my GPU. Everest is a good everything monitor though. Those are the two I use the most.


----------



## ckybam3

add me.

just got a reference xfx 5870 flashed to msi bios from cjwalker here on ocn. Going to overclock it. will post some gpu-z after overclocking.


----------



## Haze80

As much as I love ati/amd I hate my 5830 and find myself debating wether to buy a 6970 or a 580 gtx


----------



## ckybam3

is the op not updating this anymore?


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80;11866126*
> As much as I love ati/amd I hate my 5830 and find myself debating wether to buy a 6970 or a 580 gtx


Diff cards, diff price, diff performance. The GTX570 should be conpared against the 6970/50 (unlock).

The 5830 should not be used as a measure of ATI's best. Just like the GTX465 was not nvidias best foot forward.

I loved my 5870 and 5850.


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

Currently waiting on my new case, mobo, 2nd 5870, and psu.


----------



## ckybam3

Does the op still update the list or what?


----------



## Stubby

add me too please

2x Sapphire 5870 (100281-3SR)


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I want in!

XFX HD5830

think i last scored a 5007? in Furmark.. want to overclock a little sometime soon


----------



## theghostoftime1978

hey guys is it possible to crossfire a asus 5850 and a msi 5750? or does it have to be 5800+5800 or 5700+5700?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theghostoftime1978*


hey guys is it possible to crossfire a asus 5850 and a msi 5750? or does it have to be 5800+5800 or 5700+5700?


has to be same series 58xx with a 5xx and 57xx with a 57xx so on you get the point.


----------



## DullBoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


has to be same series 58xx with a 5xx and 57xx with a 57xx so on you get the point.


^ this, but 5970 goes well with a 5850


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Add me add me!

I will be a long time 5850 owner... I am holding out tell something amazing comes out, I am not very impressed with the latest cards, mainly because my OCed 5850s here out score all the newest cards


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;12068775*
> Add me add me!
> 
> I will be a long time 5850 owner... I am holding out tell something amazing comes out, I am not very impressed with the latest cards, mainly because my OCed 5850s here out score all the newest cards


the lower card is what?


----------



## ckybam3

am I gunna be added or what? I think he op has left the building


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12068908*
> the lower card is what?


it is a 8800GS used for Physx but I dont have it in anymore because there is little to no reason for Physx


----------



## Jay.C

Just joined the forum so be rude not to show my card..

ASUS MATRIX HD5870 2GB








And..









I'll be adding full set-up when i get my triple monitor stand as im pretty pleased with it


----------



## Llyr

Which driver you guys use in yours HD 5870 ?
I'm using 10.7.

Also, add me to the club. I have a HD5870 HIS.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Does anyone know the physical length of this card?


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llyr;12101874*
> Which driver you guys use in yours HD 5870 ?
> I'm using 10.7.
> 
> Also, add me to the club. I have a HD5870 HIS.


10.12 is great


----------



## buffalofloyd

I am not sure which thread this should be posted in but this seems like the right one. Here's my situation. For about a year now I have been using my laptop hooked up to my 52" Samsung LCD through VGA to surf the net, watch HD movies, etc... along with using the analog RCA headphone out to my receiver for sound. I have no complaints at all because the picture is excellent (super crisp and clean) and my receiver can matrix 2 channel audio to 5.1 so the sound is quite good.

However, now I think it's time to step it up a little and use the full capabilities of my desktop video cards. First off, I have 2 x XFX 5870's running in crossfire mode. They have been excellent thus far for games and such but now since I have an extensive HD collection I want to utilize them to play HD audio and video on my television and just take more advantage of their power overall.

I have a DVI cable running to my 22" LCD desktop display and a HDMI cable running to my 52" television. Actually the HDMI goes to my receiver then the television but the results are the same either way. It took me for freaking ever to get the resolution right on each display and to stay that way too I might add. Somehow I still don't think it's entirely right but I digress.

My issue is that the picture quality of the HDMI from my desktop to my television is very much inferior to the clarity of my laptop through VGA. I mean, during movie watching the picture looks great. Nice and sharp, very smooth. But when I am on just the desktop or surfing the net it or whatever it looks kinda of bad. I think the VGA looks far superior and almost like my desktop 22" LCD monitor.

Is this normal for HDMI to a television from a 5870 or other HDMI video cards in general? Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## xira

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Llyr*


Which driver you guys use in yours HD 5870 ?
I'm using 10.7.

Also, add me to the club. I have a HD5870 HIS.


10.10e for me. Every release since 10.12 causes me to get the random 99% GPU Utilization at idle bug many people are having. Cheers


----------



## bineverlast

One is HIS Turbo Edition the other is Sapphire Toxic 2GB Edition.

I've been using the Sapphire for few months now, absolutely LOVE it. Much much better than my old Sapphire 4870 512MB. The coolness, smoothness and quietness were too fabulous I just had to buy another one and try Crossfire. So I got the HIS Turbo, wanted to compare performance so I tried the HIS by itself. Uninstall CCC, restart with new card in, reinstall CCC, restart, good to go.

Ran PCMark tests but scores are not relevant in this post. Anyway, The HIS OC setting is capped at 775 for core and 1150 for memory in both MSI Afterburn and ATI Overdrive while Sapphire is 1000 and 1300 respectively. I was really surprised and disappointed, but to be fair at stock clock the HIS performs better in Divinity 2. My first question is how do I break that mediocre OC limit? BIOS? Firmware?

Move on to Crossfire. I've tried reinstalling driver, swapping slots, these problems still persist.
First, I can not get the Sapphire to be master.
Second, the Sapphire yields display corruption when running by itself, such as flashing pixels, color corruption, green pixels in windows and games. This was not the case when I was using it by itself before.
Third, unstable performance in games, most commonly frame lag or stuck frames.
What to do? Lol. My guess is driver is stuck with the HIS since it was used last, but what about the decrease in performance? Downloading new PCMarks, gonna test for official result later.

Right now I have the HIS on top because for unsure reason the Sapphire gets really hot sitting on top. LOL. Could be insufficient cooling since its heatsink is thicker and the HIS yields more heat. At idle, HIS top 51C Sapphire bottom 30C, before I didn't need to monitor to feel the immense heat from the Sapphire on top.

Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bineverlast

By the way,
Mobo: Biostar TA890FXE
CPU: Phenom II x4 965 @ 4Ghz
RAM: Kingston HyperX 1333Mhz @ 7-7-7-20-1T
PSU: CM SilentPro M 850W
Rest are irrelevant right?


----------



## twich12

i have a WCed sapphire 5870... wouldn't mind being added! ill update this post with pics later AND what about sapphire trixx? im using that to OC my 5870 right now


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd;12231159*
> I am not sure which thread this should be posted in but this seems like the right one. Here's my situation. For about a year now I have been using my laptop hooked up to my 52" Samsung LCD through VGA to surf the net, watch HD movies, etc... along with using the analog RCA headphone out to my receiver for sound. I have no complaints at all because the picture is excellent (super crisp and clean) and my receiver can matrix 2 channel audio to 5.1 so the sound is quite good.
> 
> However, now I think it's time to step it up a little and use the full capabilities of my desktop video cards. First off, I have 2 x XFX 5870's running in crossfire mode. They have been excellent thus far for games and such but now since I have an extensive HD collection I want to utilize them to play HD audio and video on my television and just take more advantage of their power overall.
> 
> I have a DVI cable running to my 22" LCD desktop display and a HDMI cable running to my 52" television. Actually the HDMI goes to my receiver then the television but the results are the same either way. It took me for freaking ever to get the resolution right on each display and to stay that way too I might add. Somehow I still don't think it's entirely right but I digress.
> 
> My issue is that the picture quality of the HDMI from my desktop to my television is very much inferior to the clarity of my laptop through VGA. I mean, during movie watching the picture looks great. Nice and sharp, very smooth. But when I am on just the desktop or surfing the net it or whatever it looks kinda of bad. I think the VGA looks far superior and almost like my desktop 22" LCD monitor.
> 
> Is this normal for HDMI to a television from a 5870 or other HDMI video cards in general? Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Hey Jim, to tell you the truth, my boyfriend and I weren't particularly blown away when we went from a DVI cable to an HDMI with the 5850 going into our little 32" Sony EX400. Not easy to tell but I think the picture quality took a slight step backwards tbh. Colours didn't look so good and the picture wasn't quite as crisp. So you're definitely not the only one un-impressed with that!


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;12236948*
> Hey Jim, to tell you the truth, my boyfriend and I weren't particularly blown away when we went from a DVI cable to an HDMI with the 5850 going into our little 32" Sony EX400. Not easy to tell but I think the picture quality took a slight step backwards tbh. Colours didn't look so good and the picture wasn't quite as crisp. So you're definitely not the only one un-impressed with that!


that shouldnt happen since hdmi is just dvi with sound added. Unless you got crappy hdmi cables it shouldnt have changed visual quality one bit


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12237656*
> that shouldnt happen since hdmi is just dvi with sound added. Unless you got crappy hdmi cables it shouldnt have changed visual quality one bit


No no, sorry, I think your misunderstanding or I didn't explain it properly. I have the DVI hooked up to my desktop monitor and everything is perfect. I have the HDMI going out to my 52" Sammy. The picture quality is not that great compared to when I use a VGA connection from my laptop. I figured the pic would be better if not at least equal to a VGA connection. Its not the case. I prefer VGA through my laptop but i cant get HD audio that way, plus all my content is on my desktop. So I suppose I will suffer with inferior computing. Watching videos the pic looks good, its everything else that looks iffy.


----------



## Gabkicks

I am rma'ing my 5850 today. anyone got recent experience w/ RMA'ing to sapphire? I'm Hoping they are out of 5850's and send me a 6870


----------



## jdpkeeper

I've joined the red team!


----------



## PhRe4k

I love my 5850! I'd love to get a 2nd for crossfire when Battlefield 3 comes out later this year.. would it be worth it?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

@ 1080p I dont think you will need two but who knows that game could be amazing


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*


No no, sorry, I think your misunderstanding or I didn't explain it properly. I have the DVI hooked up to my desktop monitor and everything is perfect. I have the HDMI going out to my 52" Sammy. The picture quality is not that great compared to when I use a VGA connection from my laptop. I figured the pic would be better if not at least equal to a VGA connection. Its not the case. I prefer VGA through my laptop but i cant get HD audio that way, plus all my content is on my desktop. So I suppose I will suffer with inferior computing. Watching videos the pic looks good, its everything else that looks iffy.


you arent setting the settings right. It is impossible for vga to look better than hdmi. Either your tv settings arent correct or your ccc settings are not correct and are making it look bad. Did you enable scaling and all that? THe only way vga could look better is if your tv is a piece of crap which im doubting since its a 52 samsung


----------



## andycr7

Got my XFX HD 5850 last week









But, I'm not able to connect my monitor (AOC T2442e) to my card using HDMI. It always shows n"no video input" when I switch to HDMI.

Does anyone have any idea how I can get this working?

My specs:

XFX 5850
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit OS
AOC 24" screen (T2442e)
Asus M4A88T-M motherboard
AMD 1055T processor


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andycr7*


Got my XFX HD 5850 last week









But, I'm not able to connect my monitor (AOC T2442e) to my card using HDMI. It always shows n"no video input" when I switch to HDMI.

Does anyone have any idea how I can get this working?

My specs:

XFX 5850
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit OS
AOC 24" screen (T2442e)
Asus M4A88T-M motherboard
AMD 1055T processor


try using 2 monitores and extending to it. also ur added


----------



## ckybam3

Ok so I somehow lost the signature code so I redid it and made a small adjustment to it. Update your sigs if you guys want with this



PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/ati/575775-ati-hd58xx-owners-club-official.html][B]:devil-smiOfficial 58xx Owners Club:devil-smi[/B][/URL]


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

ME in please 5830 1GB OC to 875/1200


----------



## sgilmore62

Just got my 5870 a little while ago. Just long enough to install it, flash it to 950/1200 and run a few benchmarks. Wasn't easy fitting it in lol. Got some sleeved cable extensions and a 5870 waterblock on the way.


----------



## flaviz

Will be getting my Sapphire 5870 2gb on Tuesday. Super stoked!


----------



## returned4good

I have a Powercolor HD 5830 PCS+ @ 925/1100. The pics were easy cause I'm in the middle of an upgrade. When my system is back up, I'll post screen shots.


----------



## ckybam3

returned4good & sgilmore62 you have both been added. Welcome!

taking any suggestions on front page as I just recently took over. Seems a little long to me but not sure what to remove.


----------



## Tw34k




----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12356246*


added my friend.


----------



## ckybam3

havent posted pics of mine yet. MSI bios (got it that way). its a reference xfx 5870. Love it. Might add another once the 5870s come down to like 150.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Had My Asus 5870 for a year now and just got a Sapphire Vapor-X couple of weeks ago loving Crossfire so far


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrAYoN_EaTeR*


Had My Asus 5870 for a year now and just got a Sapphire Vapor-X couple of weeks ago loving Crossfire so far


added


----------



## T0ASTER 0F D00M

So I recently rebuilt my computer and I decided to switch from Nvidia to ATI. I guess I shouldn't fix what isn't broken (0 problems with nvidia). I ordered a Sapphire HD 5870 2g Eyefinity from newegg for because it was an exceptional deal. Clear all my old drivers, install ATI drivers, mess with CCC, and log into WoW. The frame rates and color were great but I couldn't help but see that the text was quite blurry and surroundings weren't crisp. Any info on how to fix this or opinions on a RMA to get a new card would be great!

I posted in ATI section but nobody seemted to be able to help


----------



## Bear907

@Toaster - It's been a few years since I've played WoW, but I believe there is a video settings option for AA (antialiasing) yes? In a lot of games, there is a direct conflict between the game's AA settings and a few of CCC's settings. You can try going into CCC and checking the box under 3D and Video that says "use applications settings"

BTW, sign me up for the club. I've been running a Sapphire Vapor-X 1GB for the past year, and plan on getting another for Xfire in a month or so.


----------



## flaviz

Finally got my 5870 2gb it in my case and everything. Runs into the hdd cage but I cut it up a bit. Loving the performance so far. Also, I can verify that WoW has an antialiasing setting but its not called that exactly (haven't played in a while).

EDIT: I believe it is on the main graphics settings window. Look for where one of the options is 1x and change it to 8x.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I love my 5870 under water its really happy running 1015/1350 but i cant get the core to go any faster tho the memory will go up to 1370.


----------



## 8bitG33k

How do I get my name on the list? I'm getting my 5870 today!


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bear907*


@Toaster - It's been a few years since I've played WoW, but I believe there is a video settings option for AA (antialiasing) yes? In a lot of games, there is a direct conflict between the game's AA settings and a few of CCC's settings. You can try going into CCC and checking the box under 3D and Video that says "use applications settings"

BTW, sign me up for the club. I've been running a Sapphire Vapor-X 1GB for the past year, and plan on getting another for Xfire in a month or so.


Added

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flaviz*


Finally got my 5870 2gb it in my case and everything. Runs into the hdd cage but I cut it up a bit. Loving the performance so far. Also, I can verify that WoW has an antialiasing setting but its not called that exactly (haven't played in a while).

EDIT: I believe it is on the main graphics settings window. Look for where one of the options is 1x and change it to 8x.











Added

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*


How do I get my name on the list? I'm getting my 5870 today!










Post back with a gpu-z or a pic of it and ill add you. The club is back up and running as the original creator ditched it months ago. So I am adding all the new ppl now so feel free to post back when you get yours.


----------



## 8bitG33k




----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*



































you better get that win7 replaced


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


you better get that win7 replaced


I had just finished running 3D Mark 06, so it hadn't switched back to the Aero Theme yet. I assume that's what you are referring to?


----------



## strap624

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*


I had just finished running 3D Mark 06, so it hadn't switched back to the Aero Theme yet. I assume that's what you are referring to?


"this copy of windows is not genuine"


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k;12443089*


added


----------



## Mininerd122

Count Me in!

Photo Attached


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mininerd122;12466066*
> Count Me in!
> 
> Photo Attached


added my friend


----------



## Dr216

Requesting membership









2x 5870 2g Eyefinity 6 From Sapphire.


----------



## BigD369

I want in too please


----------



## sAmM2009

I have a question about my XFX5870-ZNFC, it says it has 1024mb memory but in dxdiag it says it only has 753mb memory. Does anyone else's card say this, well if you have the znfc model.


----------



## ckybam3

Dr216 2x sapphire 5870
BigD369 sappire & XFX 5830

added


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sAmM2009;12603312*
> I have a question about my XFX5870-ZNFC, it says it has 1024mb memory but in dxdiag it says it only has 753mb memory. Does anyone else's card say this, well if you have the znfc model.


try gpu-z some times dxdiag are a little off


----------



## noahhova

Hey I just got a Sapphire 5870 2GB. Just looking for overclock advice. I have never OC'd a GPU. I have MSI Afterburner and CCC 11.2.
Just wondering safe voltages for these cards. Do I need to worry about uncooled VRAM's with this card? What is a safe overclock to start with and test method?


----------



## Dr216

Main thing you need to worry about is going deaf if your using the stock cooler to OC its pretty darn loud : /

The Vram is cooled with the stock cooler as for safe voltages you'd have to ask someone else I've barely touched my 5870's beyond a little toying never felt the need as they handle everything I've thrown at them with ease


----------



## onslaught_

haha these things are loud! i picked up mine from that recent sale from newegg







hd5870 eyefinity 6 ed. for $200 AR


----------



## noahhova

Hey anyone know how to monitor the Memory usage on these cards? GPU-Z doesnt seem to show the "memory load" like it does for nVidia cards, or at least on my GTS250 it showed memory load.


----------



## Dr216

I believe afterburner will monitor it but im not near my pc to check : /


----------



## noahhova

Hmm I didn't see it but will check again. Not that any game at 1080p will use anywhere near 2GB of VRAM....just curious!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;12668611*
> Hey anyone know how to monitor the Memory usage on these cards? GPU-Z doesnt seem to show the "memory load" like it does for nVidia cards, or at least on my GTS250 it showed memory load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;12668668*
> I believe afterburner will monitor it but im not near my pc to check : /


No we can't, something about the way the actually memory is divided up that prevents real time monitoring.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Sapphire 5850 here! Going to be Eyefinity when I can get my hands on a U2311h.


----------



## exlink

Add me please. Crossfire Sapphire HD 5870 2GB Eyefinity 6.

$380 for both thanks to Newegg Shellshocker, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Going CF soon


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase;12745711*
> Going CF soon


Lucky







Don't have the space on my motherboard to do that! Not yet ready to give up my soundcard.


----------



## cjc75

Hey all.

I'm not planning on investing into a new Video Card any time soon, as I'm rather pleased with my 5850 and its overclockability. I've had some rathe rnice Overclocks on it over this past year that I've had it.

However, now its fan is started to sound like its either about ti die, or needs a good squirt of WD-40 somewhere...

Anyway, I'm looking to put my CPU onto a full custom Water Loop and pondered whether, while I was at it, putting a block on my 5850. It would sure solve the fan problem, and make the system even quieter!

But, would it be worth it, to put a year old 5850 on a water loop?


----------



## Bear907

@cjc75 I think it is. See my new build log in my sig - I'm upgrading my single 5870 1 gb to Xfire 5870 2 GB x2 and putting them both underwater.

While there are some improvements in the 6xxx series over the 58xx, not big enough to justify the upgrade yet. With Xfire 58XX you'll be fine for awhile as they support the current Direct X 11. I see no need to upgrade until needed now - probably a couple years out now.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bear907*


@cjc75 I think it is. See my new build log in my sig - I'm upgrading my single 5870 1 gb to Xfire 5870 2 GB x2 and putting them both underwater.

While there are some improvements in the 6xxx series over the 58xx, not big enough to justify the upgrade yet. With Xfire 58XX you'll be fine for awhile as they support the current Direct X 11. *I see no need to upgrade until needed now - probably a couple years out now.*


Thats exactly my thought... I got a great card, no need to replace it for a couple of years... put it under water and extend its life for a good bit longer...

Though might add a second later in the year for Crossfire; then maybe two years from now, sell them both off and put the money towards some sort of future Radeon HD 7890 or 8990 or whatever they have then!









I ordered the EK block for my 5850..


----------



## Anusha

Bought a used Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 for around $200 about a month back.


----------



## ckybam3

updated the list to include some new members

Welcome to

noahhova
r31ncarnat3d
exlink


----------



## spiritoflag

Hello sorry for posting this here, i have a question for you, i kinda need help in knowing which will perform better:
2 x 5830s in CrossFire |
or
5830 in crossfire with a 5850.








thank you.

i currently own a sapphire 5830


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiritoflag;12828021*
> Hello sorry for posting this here, i have a question for you, i kinda need help in knowing which will perform better:
> 2 x 5830s in CrossFire |
> or
> 5830 in crossfire with a 5850.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.
> 
> i currently own a sapphire 5830


you should be sorry for posting this here and not using the search function provided to you by the forum.

This is a question that has been answer many times and threads started about it.

in short: yes you can, you will loose a few clocks on the 5850 but if you over clock the cards you could easily get back the lost clocks with minimal heat gain


----------



## gooface

Count me in!!



xfx reference, saphire non reference crossfire


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiritoflag;12828021*
> Hello sorry for posting this here, i have a question for you, i kinda need help in knowing which will perform better:
> 2 x 5830s in CrossFire |
> or
> 5830 in crossfire with a 5850.
> thank you.
> 
> i currently own a sapphire 5830


just use 2 of the same card its not worht the extra few dollars since the 5850 would run at 5830 clocks. u coulda just searched for this tho


----------



## RushN

Throw me on the list!


----------



## Gabkicks

Guys, has 5850 crossfire scaling improved with the latest drivers?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks;12944339*
> Guys, has 5850 crossfire scaling improved with the latest drivers?


Scaling has been in the 80% range for months, very few games fail to scale at that avg.

None that I play fail to scale.
Are you looking for results to a specific game?


----------



## GMcDougal

I would like to join. XFX 5870 Reference


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i decided to push for 1ghz on my 5970 basicly its 2 5870s now all 3 of my cards run 1000/1225 some insane clocks lol to bad vrms hit almost 100c on gpu2 or i could go further.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;12957043*
> Well i decided to push for 1ghz on my 5970 basicly its 2 5870s now all 3 of my cards run 1000/1225 some insane clocks lol to bad vrms hit almost 100c on gpu2 or i could go further.


Nice









Are you running 2 x 5970 and 1 x 5870 or 2 x 5870 and 1 x 5970?

What do you get in vantage?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1 5970 both cores at 1000/1225 and 1 5870 at 1000/1225 the 5870 can do more but i clocked it same as the 5970 just so i dont have to deal with any issues. And i havet ran vantage sence these clocks but lower clocks i pulled around 37k at 4.0-4.3ghz and gpu was either at 900 or 950 on the 5970 i cant remmber. I will run it later and tell you if you want pm and remind me if you want to know.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Okay thanks man

Ill PM you later if I get a chance to remind you


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i went ahead and ran it real fast 37,534
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3040424


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12944376*
> Scaling has been in the 80% range for months, very few games fail to scale at that avg.
> 
> None that I play fail to scale.
> Are you looking for results to a specific game?


Yeah for Crysis 2, Shift 2, Black Prophecy, and future games, would i get a massive boost from grabbing a used 5850 1gb? If I'm able to sell my 5850, i was thinking of grabbing a 6950 2gb.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

what res do you play at the 2gigs will really only help if you play at a high res 1080p or higher with alot of aa and af.


----------



## Gabkicks

just 1080p w/ my 23.6inch monitor. I may snag another 5850 1gb hmm..


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks;12964378*
> Yeah for Crysis 2, Shift 2, Black Prophecy, and future games, would i get a massive boost from grabbing a used 5850 1gb? If I'm able to sell my 5850, i was thinking of grabbing a 6950 2gb.


Crysis 2 getting 40-90%, on avg I'd say 75%.
Don't know about the other games.


----------



## kpforce1

I've been part of the 58xx club for a little while... just getting around to post. Got two XFX 5850 Black Edition's and one XFX 5970 Black Edition. All running 900/1250 (5870 bios on the 5850's)


----------



## langer1972

My 2 5830's
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/85euk/
They rock!!!


----------



## TheMafia

I had a ATi HD 5850 OEM card, found it for cheap and knew i wanted this series....

It ran beautifully.....but after running into gray screens and over all wanting to have a quality cooling system i could clean of dust easily...i chose the

zalman vf-3000a based on my research, it was the best in terms of quality of cooling.

*Gray Screen 'o death:* turns out its a driver thing, what a relief that was.... Clean install of catalyst 10.9 fixed it all.

*Cooling & Issue:* I proceed to install the aftermarket cooler, as carefully as i can (stock screws were terrible, i hope the pressure needed wasnt the cause) as in instructed placing all the components on the card.... after replacing it into the mobo.....i get no post...the card does nothing...

I have since bought an XFX, but i still have the original sitting near me and im wondering....is this the of that card? the cooling system alone is worth this post...not to mention the fact that the card is pure awesomeness!

has any ever lost a card in a sitaution like this?
anyone know possible causes?

Edit: What went down
No Beep, No Post
Unplugged power = GPU constant beep
GPU in friends comp = no beep no post
New GPU = computer works fine


----------



## ckybam3

The club list has been updated.

Welcome to all the new members


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia;13098472*
> I had a ATi HD 5850 OEM card, found it for cheap and knew i wanted this series....
> 
> It ran beautifully.....but after running into gray screens and over all wanting to have a quality cooling system i could clean of dust easily...i chose the
> 
> zalman vf-3000a based on my research, it was the best in terms of quality of cooling.
> 
> *Gray Screen 'o death:* turns out its a driver thing, what a relief that was.... Clean install of catalyst 10.9 fixed it all.
> 
> *Cooling & Issue:* I proceed to install the aftermarket cooler, as carefully as i can (stock screws were terrible, i hope the pressure needed wasnt the cause) as in instructed placing all the components on the card.... after replacing it into the mobo.....i get no post...the card does nothing...
> 
> I have since bought an XFX, but i still have the original sitting near me and im wondering....is this the of that card? the cooling system alone is worth this post...not to mention the fact that the card is pure awesomeness!
> 
> has any ever lost a card in a sitaution like this?
> anyone know possible causes?
> 
> Edit: What went down
> No Beep, No Post
> Unplugged power = GPU constant beep
> GPU in friends comp = no beep no post
> New GPU = computer works fine


the zalman cooler killed my 5870 and my friends 5850 if you check newegg you will see more then a few people saying it killed their cards. And iv changed coolers on video cards 100s of times heck when my 5970 water block just waset getting right temps i redid it 50-100 times lol.


----------



## TheMafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;13134464*
> the zalman cooler killed my 5870 and my friends 5850 if you check newegg you will see more then a few people saying it killed their cards. And iv changed coolers on video cards 100s of times heck when my 5970 water block just waset getting right temps i redid it 50-100 times lol.


In that case here are my speculations how the zalman vf3000a killed my card, either:

a. the mounting bracket damaged the card
b. the memory coolers, when applied with pressure damaged
c. the larger registry/memory cooler o nthe 5850 that has 3 pins holding it down didnt cool proper or damaged it. it sits on an angle due to the shape and pin locations
d. the most likely, its so heavy it bent the card out of shape

Any other thoughts? anyone know whats actually wrong with their card?


----------



## TheMafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;13133448*
> The club list has been updated.
> 
> Welcome to all the new members


How do i join the club?


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia;13135659*
> How do i join the club?


just tell me you want to and what cards you have.

a gpu-z of your overclock or a pic of the card is more than welcome as well


----------



## TheMafia

I'd like to join, sign me and my XFX HD5850 up!









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/64emm/


----------



## TheMafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;13134464*
> *Graphics Card
> *HD 5970 900/1250 + HD 5870 1010/1300


sup Balewolf

how does crossfire work with two different cards installed?

do they work at the slowest mhz out of the two? or?


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Hoping a couple of overclocked 5850s will get me in


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

still have a reference 5850 lying here somewhere


----------



## TheMafia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thatguystolemynick*


Asus EAH 5850 1200/1400 ,1,3 V http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/07/24/8nm.png


did you have to cool this in any special way?


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia;13214155*
> did you have to cool this in any special way?


nope , fan a at 100 on a very cold day

I Had to use Asus Smart Doctor, cant describe how I Hate it


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Hi im new just signed up. Im having some difficulty with my 5850 and thought someone here might know. I got a Gigabyte 5850OC (non-reference). Its got no voltage control and im currently sitting on 950/1200 with 83 degrees on crysis 2.

I dont plan on buying another card soon so i wanted to push it a bit more but crysis 2 just just crashed and im thinking im not egetting enough voltage to the card. Is there a way to check on the non-reference models? And even if i managed to flash a different bios, would the voltage change or use what it has now?

EDIT: Id like to join the club thanks...


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*


Hi im new just signed up. Im having some difficulty with my 5850 and thought someone here might know. I got a Gigabyte 5850OC (non-reference). Its got no voltage control and im currently sitting on 950/1200 with 83 degrees on crysis 2.

I dont plan on buying another card soon so i wanted to push it a bit more but crysis 2 just just crashed and im thinking im not egetting enough voltage to the card. Is there a way to check on the non-reference models? And even if i managed to flash a different bios, would the voltage change or use what it has now?

EDIT: Id like to join the club thanks...


Thats possible, but some people get lock ups when they get around the 85c range and others get to 100c without it failing. Its probably you voltage though. You can use msi afterburner to raise the voltage but if it wont let you, you would have to flash the bios with an unlocked one. But seeing you dont have a reference card, I would not recommend it.


----------



## nick19268

I just bought a GIGABYTE Radeon HD 5850 OC 1GB and couldn't be happier. I encountered a few issues at first but I ironed those out in a few days with no problems. It was a big improvement over my EVGA Geforce 250 GTS. I already got rid of that card I was so happy to upgrade.
So how does one become a member of this group?
I'd be interested in joining the group.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Tomorrow I get my Sapphire Extreme 5850 so add me plz


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

Just bought a Sapphire 5830 for $106. Add me to the list... now only if I could find a good OC guide...


----------



## nick19268

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhatMuffinMan*


Just bought a Sapphire 5830 for $106. Add me to the list... now only if I could find a good OC guide...


Take a look at this link here


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0;13224428*
> Hi im new just signed up. Im having some difficulty with my 5850 and thought someone here might know. I got a Gigabyte 5850OC (non-reference). Its got no voltage control and im currently sitting on 950/1200 with 83 degrees on crysis 2.
> 
> I dont plan on buying another card soon so i wanted to push it a bit more but crysis 2 just just crashed and im thinking im not egetting enough voltage to the card. Is there a way to check on the non-reference models? And even if i managed to flash a different bios, would the voltage change or use what it has now?
> 
> EDIT: Id like to join the club thanks...


i flashed my 5850 toxic with asus 5870 moded with rbe bios to 900/1175 1.16V and im pretty placed with the results. temps can't hit the 70s celsius with fan control on auto.


----------



## nick19268

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah*


i flashed my 5850 toxic with asus 5870 moded with rbe bios to 900/1175 1.16V and im pretty placed with the results. temps can't hit the 70s celsius with fan control on auto.


Mr. Cheetah I am assuming that you hace a refrence model of that 5850. The Gigabyte 5850 OC model is a non refrence model so you cant flash a 5870 BIOS on that card. Why do I know this? because I have the same card as b0uncyfr0.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

heheh, toxic version of 5850 is definitely not reference dude....


----------



## nick19268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah;13290497*
> heheh, toxic version of 5850 is definitely not reference dude....


Do you know any 5870 BIOS is supported by the gigabyte 5850 OC 1GB?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nick19268*


Do you know any 5870 BIOS is supported by the gigabyte 5850 OC 1GB?


You want to flash a 5850 bios onto a 5870?


----------



## nick19268

Yes I heard it was possible to flash a 5850 with a 5870 BIOS. Is that correct? Can I do that?


----------



## Gabkicks

if its reference, you can, or you can flash it to an Asus, unlocked bios and then OC it past the 775/1125 overdrive limits. you can also take the limit off with sapphire Trixx software. MSI afterburner may work too.


----------



## nick19268

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


if its reference, you can, or you can flash it to an Asus, unlocked bios and then OC it past the 775/1125 overdrive limits. you can also take the limit off with sapphire Trixx software. MSI afterburner may work too.


But my card is a non refrence card and I have heard that people have taken my gigabyte 5850 oc and put on a gigabyte 5870 non ref bios on it. Is that possible?


----------



## grunion

Should be, you may have to do some overwrite protection.
But why do you want to?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick19268;13321773*
> But my card is a non refrence card and I have heard that people have taken my gigabyte 5850 oc and put on a gigabyte 5870 non ref bios on it. Is that possible?


Got bored, main rig is down ATM.
Figured I do some cable management and also cut out the exhaust grills on the cards.
I completely tore down my rig, cut a couple more holes and washed the whole thing.

Ended up with 5 extra screws, and 6 extra cables after the reassemble









View attachment 208152


View attachment 208153


----------



## nick19268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13326721*
> Should be, you may have to do some overwrite protection.
> But why do you want to?
> 
> Got bored, main rig is down ATM.
> Figured I do some cable management and also cut out the exhaust grills on the cards.
> I completely tore down my rig, cut a couple more holes and washed the whole thing.
> 
> Ended up with 5 extra screws, and 6 extra cables after the reassemble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208152
> 
> 
> View attachment 208153


Well I wanted to do it so I can push the overclocks farther. and I guess from what I read I wanted to unlock the voltage control but I guess there isn't a voltage regulator on my card so that is out of the question.


----------



## TheSandman

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a96wh/

its already installed but I have the 5850 xtreme


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

my card is non reference design and the flash with 5870 asus bios works for me. ive even pre moded the bios to work on 900/1175 by default, so now my card is runnin @ those frequencies from two months or so with no problems(knockin on wood) lol


----------



## Crag

do i say I`M IN

first questions here:
1-what are the best OC value for my card (get performance without setting it on fire?
2-is it true that i can CF my card with ANY 58## card or with only 5830

Thanks all


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah*


my card is non reference design and the flash with 5870 asus bios works for me. ive even pre moded the bios to work on 900/1175 by default, so now my card is runnin @ those frequencies from two months or so with no problems(knockin on wood) lol










I wish I could figure out how to do that, but I don't have much time to. My reference 5850s stay super cool when gaming. I fell like there is so much untapped protential.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

twin 5850s


----------



## sid0972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crag*


do i say I`M IN

first questions here:
1-what are the best OC value for my card (get performance without setting it on fire?
2-is it true that i can CF my card with ANY 58## card or with only 5830

Thanks all


as to first question, then answer i dont know
but i can answer your second question
u can crossfire with 5830,5850,5870,5970,5870x2(ares one)


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crag*


do i say I`M IN

first questions here:
1-what are the best OC value for my card (get performance without setting it on fire?
2-is it true that i can CF my card with ANY 58## card or with only 5830

Thanks all


not sure about #1 never used your card and all card differ some oc well others not so much so,

with regards to #2 you can crossfire with any 58XX card or even a 5970, however the crossfired card will be down clocked to be the same speed as the lowest card in the setup. so realy sticking to same numbered cards is probably best cost wise.


----------



## TheSandman

ok little help ocing a 5850 please


----------



## fishhawk

Try bumping the volts up a bit more than were you first had them-if your at 71c befor-i would try 1.28 since it failed at 1.27, my asus has lots of head room on voltage, not sure bout yours, i did have mine at 1.28 and had my oc at 1000/1250 and ran stable. My temps never changed from were they are now.


----------



## fishhawk

And on another note-interesting about flashing a non reference card. I was going to try that on mine, but was told by a lot of people it would turn it into a brick becuz of being a non reference one.


----------



## sid0972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


And on another note-interesting about flashing a non reference card. I was going to try that on mine, but was told by a lot of people it would turn it into a brick becuz of being a non reference one.


it didnt happen to me
mine is sapphire flashed to asus bios


----------



## fishhawk

Thats cool to hear, first time i heard of it working-got me thinking again







Even though my oc,ed 5850 is a monster any way-lol.


----------



## TheSandman

well my DDR5 are rated for 1000mhz so getting them to 1200 seems good to me, but will it feed the core its stable at 920.

Bumped voltage to 3 max temp in furmark was 82C at 100% fan but artifacted at 970, 960 seems the highest for it in furmark and it crashed in 3dmark11 at 540 still temps recorded by GPUz reported 79C


----------



## sid0972

3V?
if i am being told that u ran your card at 3V, then please come down 
the max i ever tried is 1.24
first of all, i suggest, reduce fan speed from 100 to 75%
then try some lower clocks, and then run it
see the temps, 
then rise slowly to high clocks
this might not makes sense, but works for me

and understand, the card has a limitation


----------



## spiderm0nkey

He could have meant 1.3v too btw as opposed to 3v.


----------



## TheSandman

1.3 sorry


----------



## sid0972

just cool it a little more and u shud see some good results


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972;13394618*
> it didnt happen to me
> mine is sapphire flashed to asus bios


same here. ive even flashed it in windows.


----------



## ckybam3

The members list has been updated. So welcome to all the new members!!!

Sorry for the delay I had college finals for the last time. College Graduate























Also we are nearing 500 members so lets keep this going guys.


----------



## nil405

Add me!. have owned a EAH5870 since release, rma'd it (fan failing) and am getting a 5870 v2 to replace it. So i guess ill join up with my shinny new 5870v2 ...


----------



## EmptyBarrel

In with 2x 5850 reference, Asus and Club3D


----------



## DaClownie

Sapphire 5850 reference with EK Nickel/Acetal water block... soon to be flashed to ASUS bios and overclocked


----------



## dl_rank1

I Have HD5850 Xtreme Edition


----------



## Slappa

I'm in with Sapphire HD5870

And another little goodie for those guys....probably known by now but I did some consolidating for one of my blogs

*HD Radeon 5xxx Issues Addressed*

Thought it might be helpful.


----------



## Techprimus

May I join?

Sapphire HD Radeon 5870 2GB

Sorry if the pic is hard to see, didn't want to take it out of the case.


----------



## Jamyy10

Hi guys, i'm looking to join the club soon. I'm trying to find a reference XFX 5870 in the UK but cant find one anywhere for around £150. Everywhere has just sold out. Can you guys help me find one?


----------



## sid0972

how come my name is not in the list?


----------



## age_ruler1

Me wantz in!

XFX HD 5850 crossfire. One Black Edition and the other Standard.


----------



## ckybam3

The list has been updated. Please check to see if you are there. If you are not post what you have here again. I only go back to my latest post and update from there so if you are not on the list i might have overlooked you.

We are nearing 500 members which makes me think its time for some new graphics. Any1 here skilled with photoshop?


----------



## Armand Hammer

Can I join pretty please?

Got a Sapphire 5850

Cheers


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Armand Hammer*


Can I join pretty please?

Got a Sapphire 5850

Cheers


Welcome


----------



## Trooge

Hello all.
Currently I am an owner of a ATI Radeon HD 5870 1024 MB(Only waaaah).
I was planning on getting another one to crossfire it...but...i can't find any places that sell them for a normal price


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trooge;13724528*
> Hello all.
> Currently I am an owner of a ATI Radeon HD 5870 1024 MB(Only waaaah).
> I was planning on getting another one to crossfire it...but...i can't find any places that sell them for a normal price


thats why u buy a used one from members on here in the for sale section


----------



## enrell

hi folks

im using a 5870. has anyone flash their bios before? can link to me the bios that you used.

tanx !!


----------



## Jan Kyster

Fresh build, ready for some water and to be hooked up with my 5970...


----------



## m!das

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fu....php?id=180048


----------



## Yunarce

Hey guys! Since the 5850 supports AC-3, AAC, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats, does that mean that when i connect my 5850 to my z5500 via HDMI-Optical it will output Dolby TrueHD and DTS MA when i watch bluray movies that supports it?


----------



## SammyG

Hey guys 5850 owner here! I think I got the last one of these off Newegg before it was out of stock.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102932

I had an Asus Gtx 460 which broke in about 2 days and replaced it with this 5850. I even had a premonition when I bought the GTX that I should have bought an ATI card but it was a good deal. So much for that, now I'm on the correct side of the fence again.


----------



## j.col

Hi
I also have a Sapphire HD 5850
My fan is starting to whine








Anyone know where i can get a spare/used fan for this or an aftermarket cooler?


----------



## arranmc182

Hey guys can I join I now have Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Xtreme









Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yunarce*


Hey guys! Since the 5850 supports AC-3, AAC, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats, does that mean that when i connect my 5850 to my z5500 via HDMI-Optical it will output Dolby TrueHD and DTS MA when i watch bluray movies that supports it?


Nope, the z5500 doesn't support hd audio formats.


----------



## arranmc182

Hey here are some pics of my new 5850


----------



## SammyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arranmc182;13974153*
> Hey here are some pics of my new 5850


Have you overclocked that card yet?







I've got mine going a lot faster than it was stock and the fan on it works very well. The performance increase is really noticeable on games like BFBC2. I have it at 855/1225 right now and I'm about to max the ram at 1250 hopefully.

Ram wouldn't go to 1250 it crashed so I had to change it to 845/1225 but thats working so far.


----------



## |Blackhawk

Bought my Asus Radeon HD5870 "Matrix" Platinum in september/oktober 2010. didnt attempt to overclock it before i got inspired by these forums. 1020mhz clock is the best ive managed stable so far:kungfu:


----------



## diastole87




----------



## doc2142

2x 5850 owners help me out.

Is any of you having stutter issues in games? Before my current card i had 2x 5770 and there noticeable screen stuttering that was only solved by turning crossfire off. Is it worth it to get the 2nd 5850?


----------



## diastole87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14096019*
> 2x 5850 owners help me out.
> 
> Is any of you having stutter issues in games? Before my current card i had 2x 5770 and there noticeable screen stuttering that was only solved by turning crossfire off. Is it worth it to get the 2nd 5850?


i wouldn't bother with it if you are just gaming. if you are folding 24/7 and really want some extra points then it might be worth it, but from what ive seen the performance increase in the 58xx line from 1 card to 2 cards just isnt worth it


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *diastole87*


i wouldn't bother with it if you are just gaming. if you are folding 24/7 and really want some extra points then it might be worth it, but from what ive seen the performance increase in the 58xx line from 1 card to 2 cards just isnt worth it


Are you sure? from all the benchmark I have seen 2x5850 beat a single 580, there is always at least 80% increase in performance.


----------



## diastole87

that may be true, i have not been keeping up with the new gen stuff


----------



## Cotton

Try renaming the main executable file of the game to something like "bioshock.exe" just make sure you arent launching a game with a launcher or some other diversion .exe

Change your shortcuts too.


----------



## Warfox101




----------



## ckybam3

if you are part of the club and arent on the list please let me know. Some people are posting stuff and I am not sure if they wanna join or not.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;14348577*
> if you are part of the club and arent on the list please let me know. Some people are posting stuff and I am not sure if they wanna join or not.


I'm not listed.







I would like to be part of the club.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I'd like to join.

[/B]


----------



## Warfox101

Yes i do want to join, Pic and info above thank you.


----------



## gaurav sharma

here i m too


----------



## gaurav sharma

[/IMG]

My rig


----------



## gaurav sharma

[/IMG








[/IMG]


----------



## gaurav sharma

[/IMG








[/IMG]


----------



## SammyG

I'd like to join, forgot to mention that.

Sapphire 5850 Xtreme 1Gb

bonus pics 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cotton

Go ahead and add me too if you'd like. Best $700 I ever spent.










Still a work in progress...


----------



## Browser

Another one

















Asus EAH5870 v2


----------



## darkstar585

I would like to be added to the list please










just purchased a Sapphire 1g rev 2 5850 and I love it

i will point out it was a nightmare to fit it to my Gigabyte ga880gm-ud2h mobo because of the stupid sata port arrangement but I just managed to squeeze in my 4 sata cables for my 4xHDD raid 0 array


----------



## Mad Pistol

I've had a 5870 for almost 2 years, but my case (antec 900) is ugly since it doesn't have wire management capabilities. I'll post a pic if I have too, but I'll probably cry too.


----------



## arranmc182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SammyG;14039430*
> Have you overclocked that card yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine going a lot faster than it was stock and the fan on it works very well. The performance increase is really noticeable on games like BFBC2. I have it at 855/1225 right now and I'm about to max the ram at 1250 hopefully.
> 
> Ram wouldn't go to 1250 it crashed so I had to change it to 845/1225 but thats working so far.


I have the card at 900/1215 and the GPU Voltage at 1.1v and have run the ATI DX11 Ladybird demo and the FPS never dropped below 30FPS max was about 37FPS and with ATI DX10 Whiteout never dropped below 60FPS and shot to well over 200FPS in some parts







, both run at 1440 x 900. I will run a GTA IV benchmark.


----------



## doc2142

I am hopping this card will drop to less than 130ish used so
I can pick myself a 2nd one!


----------



## SammyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arranmc182;14567967*
> I have the card at 900/1215 and the GPU Voltage at 1.1v and have run the ATI DX11 Ladybird demo and the FPS never dropped below 30FPS max was about 37FPS and with ATI DX10 Whiteout never dropped below 60FPS and shot to well over 200FPS in some parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , both run at 1440 x 900. I will run a GTA IV benchmark.


You got a better chip than me man. Mine is at 1.118v doing 845/1190. Still runs well at 1680x1050 on BFBC2. How hot does yours run in game?


----------



## Roofus

Still having serious tearing issues with this card playing FFXIV. If anyone has figured out some good settings please let me know.


----------



## SammyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roofus;14575514*
> Still having serious tearing issues with this card playing FFXIV. If anyone has figured out some good settings please let me know.


Try forcing V Sync through CCC?


----------



## darkstar585

I think I am on to a winner with my card

















it can run 935/1380 all day long on stock volts and on the original cooler









now I am deciding whether or not to perform the volt mod and get this card screaming to the GHz mark (if it will do that)


----------



## SammyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14635378*
> I think I am on to a winner with my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can run 935/1380 all day long on stock volts and on the original cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I am deciding whether or not to perform the volt mod and get this card screaming to the GHz mark (if it will do that)


We are running a different revision of that card. But nice clocks on it.


----------



## Tom Ketchum

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fu....php?id=209757
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fu....php?id=209768

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7kc9c/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8934v/

4x gpus crossfirex

may I join your club? :0


----------



## YGenHungarian

May I join?









Asus HD 5850 DirectCu


----------



## denial_

5870 Sapphire Eyefinity 6 2gb here


----------



## Birdy1337

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD5830 950/1220 1GB right here.


----------



## Pikey

New 'kid' on the block here ... with new Sapphire HD 5830 Xtreme in and running well!!

Great purchase too .. for about £50!! .. so I'd like to join the club please!


----------



## masonkian




----------



## Zakka

Just got a club3d 5870


----------



## asc3nsion

Can you add me, XFX 5850 here


----------



## xd_1771

I finally jumped on a decent video card. I figured with most of the apps I use now supporting GPU acceleration (and with AMD cards too) I get an upgrade.

Sapphire Xtreme HD 5850 here. I bought it for (expects everyone to gasp) just $100 earlier today 

Works perfectly so far. Huge improvement from my GTS 450 in the limited gaming I do and the much video processing I do.


----------



## Droptone

I dont think this has been updated in some time. well ill add my aging 5850 anyway


----------



## LuiKangBakinPie

This is a good read
http://www.beyond3d.com/content/reviews/53/1

http://www.beyond3d.com/content/reviews/54

Different testing but very interesting and informative


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

im in with the older Sapphire 5830


----------



## TB13

Just picked up a ASUS Matrix Platinum HD 5870 2GB


----------



## kpforce1

Hmmmm, i never joined lol.... go ahead and throw me on this list too. I did have two 5850's and a 5970 in quadfire... but broke it up for two rigs







and waiting on the next gen AMD 7000 series or Nvidia equivalent for my primary rig. Till then....

Secondary rig:
XFX 5850 Black Ed.(flashed w/5870 BIOS) = 900/1250
XFX 5970 Black Ed. = 900/1250

3rd rig:
XFX 5850 Black Ed. (flashed w/5870 BIOS) = 900/1250


----------



## iShox

http://gyazo.com/cff4a3c1876d4ff6f353a1b86d355b5f

Add me









EDIT: Might as well ask here. Could I get another one of these with my PSU?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iShox*
> 
> http://gyazo.com/cff4a3c1876d4ff6f353a1b86d355b5f
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Might as well ask here. Could I get another one of these with my PSU?


Well, from what I recall a decent 600+ Watt PSU should be sufficient for a 5850 crossfire setup even if the entire system is overclocked.

If you want more of a precise answer, check out this fantastic PSU calculator









http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## sammkv

Love my new used 5850!


----------



## TechT99

Add me please just got a new used XFX 5830 form my friend who got a Diamond 5970 for Christmas


----------



## drjoey1500

Can you add me?

2x OEM 5870











Sry for the weird colors, they aren't really pink its just the weird lighting.





Anything i should know about these cards? I just used the most recent drivers. Haven't even overclocked them yet.

Anything I should do for xfire to get better performance?


----------



## Nightvine

i have a XFX 5870 but i done know if i should get another one and crossfire or buy a 7970 ?


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

The club owner hasnt been updating.... i own 2 cards now... the 5830 1GB from Sapphire and the 5970 OC edition from Sapphire... and my name isnt on from the first one


----------



## SnuffThePunkz

Owned the 58XX for over a year, picked up a second for xmas. I'm a big fan of them. Solid price per performance.
Forgive the ****ty cell photo's, it's a POS.






They clock higher now, that was before I unlocked the non-reference one.

Pentium4 531 overclocker, thats how you get shown up.


----------



## drjoey1500

I noticed a lot of you use 2 xfire bridges. Does it help or is it just because you had them?


----------



## SnuffThePunkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> I noticed a lot of you use 2 xfire bridges. Does it help or is it just because you had them?


The debate is that it theoretically can give you better scaling, but nobody has been able to prove anything past the 1-2% variences you notice in testing. I do it because when I bought my second card the guy tossed in an extra one, and it looked silly with only one of the slots being used. Did it purely for the look myself.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnuffThePunkz*
> 
> The debate is that it theoretically can give you better scaling, but nobody has been able to prove anything past the 1-2% variences you notice in testing. I do it because when I bought my second card the guy tossed in an extra one, and it looked silly with only one of the slots being used. Did it purely for the look myself.


Does it affect stuttering?

I haven't stressed my cards too much yet but I did notice a little stuttering in warhead with AA on.


----------



## SnuffThePunkz

It shouldn't no, it sounds like a bad crossfire profile. Try forcing the Crysis profile in Radeon Pro and see if you get better performance.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

In that Case, Here are mine









5830 + RAM








In case








Got a 5970 as well








OOO dual GPU goodness








Nvidia NVS 285 -> ATI Radeon HD 5830 -> ATI RAdeon HD 5970








Tri Fire sexyness


----------



## deauboy16

Im in, XFX 5870 and ATI 5870


----------



## animal0307

Anyone using 11.10+ drivers have issues with flash crashing? Upgraded from a 5770 with 10.10e drivers to a 5870 with 12.1 and cause all sorts of issues. Its the drivers for sure because I'm back to 10.10e and its working fine. What drivers you guys using?


----------



## Pikey

12.1 here ... no problems so far.


----------



## SnuffThePunkz

My drivers hang up every so often, can't do anything about it short of yanking both my 5850's and upgrading, or downgrading drivers and losing playability in games. Get an audio glitch for like 5 seconds, whatever I'm doing freezes then goes back to normal.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> 12.1 here ... no problems so far.


Figures. I've never really had issues with ATI until I grabbed a "new" 5870.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnuffThePunkz*
> 
> My drivers hang up every so often, can't do anything about it short of yanking both my 5850's and upgrading, or downgrading drivers and losing playability in games. Get an audio glitch for like 5 seconds, whatever I'm doing freezes then goes back to normal.


I guess I have finally run into these issues that are synonymous with ATI and "bad drivers". Kinda wish Nvidia had a mid grade card that didn't require SLI/dual cards to support three screens. I'd be willing to go green to see if it's true about the grass on the other side of the fence.


----------



## SnuffThePunkz

The 560 TI 2gb is a solid card, just installed it into my buddies rig to replace his 9800's in sli, he is loving it and it's on par with a 5870. If I remember correctly it's got got support for triple monitor, but I could be wrong.
I updated from 11.11C to 12.1a today (12.1 broke a lot of things for me, so I went back), and thus far haven't had any freeze up's, though I also installed a new cpu, and with hardware changes the glitch usually goes away for a few days. So I'll report back later if the issue returns or not.


----------



## sls888

Hey guys...

a few simple question here...i have Sapphire HD 5850 Ref card...using driver 12.1...(stock cooler)

So, Can i using Sapphire Trixx to OC my card??? As in Sapphire Eligible Product List for TRiXX Utility, there only HD5850 Extreme version are listed, i'm only have HD5850 Ref. rard... https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx

Am i safe to use this utility...??? i'm not using afterburner because it can caused GTA IV Icenhancer crash.. Currently use it and overclock 850/1200 using stock voltage...load temp up to 81c while runnning Unigine Heaven 2.5 (highest setting) for 35 minutes for stability test...and running just fine without any problem...

What is highest safe temp and voltage for this card?? I would like to push it a little bit higher like 925/1200..any help would be appreciate...sorry if my english is bad...


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sls888*
> 
> Hey guys...
> a few simple question here...i have Sapphire HD 5850 Ref card...using driver 12.1...(stock cooler)
> So, Can i using Sapphire Trixx to OC my card??? As in Sapphire Eligible Product List for TRiXX Utility, there only HD5850 Extreme version are listed, i'm only have HD5850 Ref. rard... https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx
> Am i safe to use this utility...??? i'm not using afterburner because it can caused GTA IV Icenhancer crash.. Currently use it and overclock 850/1200 using stock voltage...load temp up to 81c while runnning Unigine Heaven 2.5 (highest setting) for 35 minutes for stability test...and running just fine without any problem...
> What is highest safe temp and voltage for this card?? I would like to push it a little bit higher like 925/1200..any help would be appreciate...sorry if my english is bad...


yes you can use the Sapphire TriXX utility to your card. Afterburner crashes when you're using an ENB mod. so what i do is just close Afterburner after applying my clocks/volts/fan speed, then use GPU-Z instead for monitoring my temps, usage/load etc.

and you can always open Afterburner again if you want to reset your clocks/volts/fan speed.

81*C is still in a safe zone. just don't let your temps reach 90*C. and IIRC the safest voltage for 5850 is 1.25V.


----------



## sls888

So the OC Clock is still set even i close afterburner??? oh god..i didnt even know about that.. whatever, i'm still new to gpu overclock..







..anyway, thanks for the info my friend... +rep...


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sls888*
> 
> So the OC Clock is still set even i close afterburner??? oh god..i didnt even know about that.. whatever, i'm still new to gpu overclock..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..anyway, thanks for the info my friend... +rep...


Yeah. you're welcome!


----------



## Pikey

I don't think you can change the voltages on the 58xx ref cards , that was one of the changes from ref to the xtreme versions if I remember correctly!

I've used Sapphire Trixx with my 5830 xtreme card and got it to 930/1200 quite happily , and I use Speedfan to monitor things and change the fan speeds automatically!
It works quite well for CPU and ATI GPU's so worth a look , but you need to set it up right ... http://unitstep.net/blog/2007/11/02/using-speedfan-to-automatically-control-your-pcs-fan-speeds/

I've not changed the voltage on this card by the way .. not yet anyway , maybe I'll experiment another time!

It's a shame this thread isn't updated anymore! ... the OP was online today too!


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> I don't think you can change the voltages on the 58xx ref cards , that was one of the changes from ref to the xtreme versions if I remember correctly!
> I've used Sapphire Trixx with my 5830 xtreme card and got it to 930/1200 quite happily , and I use Speedfan to monitor things and change the fan speeds automatically!
> It works quite well for CPU and ATI GPU's so worth a look , but you need to set it up right ... http://unitstep.net/blog/2007/11/02/using-speedfan-to-automatically-control-your-pcs-fan-speeds/
> I've not changed the voltage on this card by the way .. not yet anyway , maybe I'll experiment another time!
> It's a shame this thread isn't updated anymore! ... the OP was online today too!


i had a 5850 reference. and i can change its volts using Afterburner.


----------



## sls888

yuppp... i'm also able to change the volt using trixx...the special thing aboutt trixx to me is i no need to edit anything to overclock pass max limit clock of ccc and able to change voltage too...

p/s : pikey... thread didnt update doesnt mean its died... OP change to new gpu thought...


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i had a 5850 reference. and i can change its volts using Afterburner.


Ah , I wasn't sure about that .. thanks for the correction!

Perhaps it was mods to the voltage regulators or some such , along with the different cooler.


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

Would like to be added to the club, I will post a few benchies later on when I find the pics


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSpitFireXx*
> 
> Would like to be added to the club, I will post a few benchies later on when I find the pics


Now you just need to flash to a 5870 bios like me







lol.... i run 900/1300MHz 27/7 and can push to 950/1350 on my XFX 5850s (flashed to 5870 bios).


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Now you just need to flash to a 5870 bios like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... i run 900/1300MHz 27/7 and can push to 950/1350 on my XFX 5850s (flashed to 5870 bios).


Not sure if i can flash mine since they are not reference models. But they both can do 1Ghz stable!

For the most part they run at 900/1250 and if using a single card I can push 1000/1300 @ 1.24v


----------



## Pikey

Speaking of flashing .. does anyone know if you can flash a 5830 up to a 5850? .. or even 5870??

I don't think I would with mine since I'm happy with it as is , jut curious about the possibilities!


----------



## gaul

5850 @ 1050 / 1250 ( Stock Cooler ~ ref )


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gaul*
> 
> 5850 @ 1050 / 1250 ( Stock Cooler ~ ref )


Nice overclock. That is a magic card right there







... seems like I had to flash my XFX BE VGA BIOS because the frequencies were locked to a maximum.


----------



## gaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Nice overclock. That is a magic card right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... seems like I had to flash my XFX BE VGA BIOS because the frequencies were locked to a maximum.


this ref card, use sapphire Trixx
unlock volt there


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Honestly... I think the OP is dead... like I havent been added for AGES....


----------



## animal0307

Fixed my VRM overheating issue with the Accelero Extreme.


----------



## drjoey1500

Which drivers are you guys using? Im still on 11.12 right now but I keep getting prompted to update. Should I do it?

Kinda busy with stuff recently so I haven't had a lot of time to mess with my comp.


----------



## animal0307

Haha I'm back on 10.10e. I just gave 12.3 a shot and killed my eyefinity set up and "killed" my display port screen.


----------



## Pikey

Do you mean 12.4? , they are the latest.


----------



## [email protected]

hello here is my contribution


my 5870 is flashing 1ghz voltage in stock 1.17v


----------



## GooseNipples

Looks like I'm a bit late to the party
Just traded in my venerable 2 x 5830's for a 7870
Farewell little cards, you were awesome


----------



## King Who Dat

NNNNNNNNNNNNecro !!!!

Funny I should see this thread pop up. I'm moving the other direction. I traded my 680 Lightning for 5870 2gb crossfire and cash.









Why ? Idk. Why not ?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> NNNNNNNNNNNNecro !!!!
> 
> Funny I should see this thread pop up. I'm moving the other direction. I traded my 680 Lightning for 5870 2gb crossfire and cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why ? Idk. Why not ?


What is funny to me is that for single screen 1080p gaming, two overclocked 5850's are still enough to max games out (well, maybe not full AA)... I have a 5970 and two 5850's... The 5970 is in a Q9550 rig and I can play all of the newest games on it







I kept the 5850's because they had HDMI ports on them good for HTPC's


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> What is funny to me is that for single screen 1080p gaming, two overclocked 5850's are still enough to max games out (well, maybe not full AA)... I have a 5970 and two 5850's... The 5970 is in a Q9550 rig and I can play all of the newest games on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept the 5850's because they had HDMI ports on them good for HTPC's


QFT

tbh sometimes I don't even notice when I have crossfire turned off. Also considering half the games that come out are pretty ok looking console ports, there's no need for more.

Come on PS4, give us better looking games!!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## King Who Dat

Yeah, I'm getting in my second 5870 2gb later this week. Should be plenty for a long time to come for a single 1200p monitor.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Come on PS4, give us better looking games!!! *crosses fingers*


Lets hope so


----------



## iPodes

I know it's been awhile since the last post in here.

Does anybody still have one Powercolor AX5850 1GBD5-DH and doesn't mind to take a look on the PCB?

I need some information about the absolute position of two electronic components in the card.

There are two Magic R60 inductor coils that I'm not sure where do they belong. If for instance I misplace those two coils (replacing them for R30's), I'm sure this will not end so well.

I could get two photos (not mines) where the PCB is exposed:
http://db.tt/yXpJTGNb
http://db.tt/A36FUI9Y

The R60/R30 Magic coils are those grey squared components. They should have the model written in one of the sides.

Thanks


----------



## greasemonky89

wow i know im bringing this old thread back but it is useful to me as resource. having BSOD issue with 14.11.2 driver any recommendation. xfx 5870 black


----------



## animal0307

I can't remember what drivers I'm using but I occasional have that problem. Try taking the card apart and cleaning it and then reset the cars in the PCIE slot.


----------



## greasemonky89

Will do i have some artic silver. I told my self maybe i should have re thermal past this card before i try it out since its old.


----------

